# BHO with Vacuum oil/wax tutorial



## Guzias1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I will be editing this post with details later tonight, just thought I would get things rolling though :]

This thread is open to all the the enthusiasts out there.. Feedback, safety tips, helpful tips, and overall positive reinforcement for the less educated individuals is our goal here.. 


*DISCLAIMER:*
This is a potentially very dangerous process.. And it is highly encouraged to have all your materials ready before you start.. Please, be smart, be safe, and enjoy!


Major Parts:
3+ cfm vacuum pump
regulators for vacuum
desiccator
tube
5x + refined butane
butane is highly flammable, plan out your pull, no smoking while blasting and boiling off butane!
For a smoother quality extraction, i recommend using broken down buds, or sugar leaf trim, you should be able to judge the product by eyes.. A noticeable amount of trichomes should be visible.. .. 

I packed about 7-8 grams of bud, and minimal trim (pictured) into a stainless steel turkey baster from BBAB... I took 2 coffee filters, put them flat on top of each other, folded the two sheets over once, (makes 4 layers of filters) but then i proceeded, and folded that in half (making 8 layers of filters).. wrapped the 8-layer filter around the bud opening of the turkey baster, then wrapped tape around filter to attach it to tube, ( a metal hose clamp is recommended instead of the tape).. blasted about 1/3 of a can of butane through the tube, spinning it around, shaking it, pausing, just having fun ..
i pre folded some parchment paper to hold my sprayed butane, and placed that on a heat pad set to the 120s (before spraying).. I let the heat pad stay on till only a thin layer of liquid was left evaporating..
while the heat pad was cooling, the butane had a nice amount of time to boil out.. took about 10 minutes or so to cool down..
(picture A)this is the sprayed product, after about 30 minutes after spraying, sticky, but stable at room temperature (wont slide around).

I am not positive, but i believe achieving this oil muffin is one of the key factors in letting you know you are going to get a wax, honeycomb... ... ONCE you got product stable at room temperature, it is now time to turn it into a hand touchable solid muffin ball.. to do so, i put (picture A) my paper straight into my vacuum chamber, turn on the vac to full pump. the oil expands, and basically keeps expanding till it reaches a solid balloon type state, its actually multiple see-through bubbles, but we will call them balloons(not to be confused with muffins).. I then release the pressure and the bubbles, fall back down into what looks like a dryer picture A.. i then repeat the vacuum process over and over until it does not rise anymore.. I then take picture A out, and work the oil towards the center of the paper, to do so, i fold the paper over rand over, trying to get a solid puck of oil.. once i get my puck, i throw back into chamber to full vac again..
the bubbles eventually turn smaller and smaller, and the product becomes stiffer and stiffer as you repeat the previous process over and over, and you eventually start to see a nice big muffin start to form... CAUTION, the oil expands 10X + as you vacuum it, so you need to be ready to shut off the vacuum before your oil hits something thats not parchment paper..
and after many many vacs, and devacs, and foldings of oil back into center of paper, i was finally able to get my solid muffin( muffin is solid when you can touch the muffin, and it doesnt stick to you or shrink.... Notice how tiny it is, this is good, i feel every time i cut this step short, or i never get the solid muffin, i never end up with wax, and usually end up with an oil..
i then prepare a hot water bath in a pyrex big enough to hold my mason vacuum chamber. Hot water bath is heated by a controlled temperature pancake griddle.. I have a laser thermometer to let me know how hot my water is.. I Then place my stable muffin into my vacuum chamber, and melt down the muffin with my water temps at 130F and 5-10hg.. i melt it down till is see a pretty flat puddle, (takes 5-60 minutes depending on how much oil you are making, or even longer) i then turn on my vacuum to full pump, the oil expands into those balloons erratically for a second before maxing out, then those balloons slowly pop and the balloons eventually mellow out to a purging oil.. ( if your vacuum is too small, or if you did not heat your oil hot enough, your balloons may get too big, potentially hitting your chamber, so let off vac, and let your oil get a little warmer, then try again.. and again, till you get mellow out oil) once i reach this point, i dropped full vac to 26-27hg and the temps in my water to 114-117 for a few hours..
i had this after a few hours ( i worked material back to center) got a nice soild taffy, shatter?

i then raised the heat to 125 and vac to 29 hg for about 30 min.. product started waxing up too fast i feel ( i hate sparkly crackly bho!) so i dropped temp to 120, and 28 hg for a couple hours.. After that, i raised temps to 14-126 and vac to 29hg

 got this jsut before going to bed, so i dropped temps to about 122, and put her at full vac, feel asleep..
woke up to this! yey! success, thanks to good starting material! 
so that my tutorial.. i was not shooting for a massive pull, i was just trying to demonstrate the most simplest cheapest way i have found to make some very potent, awesome concentrates! 


heres a vid of the melt shot. yeeee and the buds under the wax are the buds i used to make the wax
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QktXtCOzuXI


final results: 

7.5 grams in

1.18 out


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 13, 2013)

There are some tweaks you can throw into the process, and i rec taking each process slow.. if you mess up some parts, you dont get wax.... but you still got something to smoke.. 

I would love to hear others inputs! 

P.S.! i more concerned about tips and tricks on the process, rather than safety advice.. so please dont dog the setup, but more so contribute wealthy knowledge! gas goes boom, ya, got it.. how does weed go wax? :]


----------



## Twitch (Feb 13, 2013)

i am curious why is it bad for it to wax to fast? the better stuff i have have waxes the fastest?


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i am curious why is it bad for it to wax to fast? the better stuff i have have waxes the fastest?



its a safe approach i take to making new material.. one of my most memorable favorite runs was a blue dream run.. many grams came out, very quickly.. full melt.. of course it was really really dank trim.. 

i think if you can get it to wax fast, and properly purge it, go for it! but i def like to take a light approach to all new material.. ii hate turning my shit into goo!

sometimes when i get a lot of work, i just do 1 tube test run, to see how far i can push the heat... 

im really hoping to get on a one of the local growers good side with this.. but around here, this competition is tough!


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 14, 2013)

so youre saying that a temp difference of 114F, 120F, 122F and 125F are close enough to change the state of the oil?

does turning the heat down from 125F to 122F really make a significant difference?

very interesting. I cant wait to get my chamber.

I think a lot has to do with the strain and wether or not it will want to dry/wax up like that. that looks awesome.

so now im wondering... what if you put that onto a pyrex dish, and applied some serious heat to that dish.. getting it fairly warm and melting that oil. would it turn it back into an oil, making this honeycomb/wax thing just a temporary illusion because of the bubbles that dried while in a vacuum? just making it easier to handle?


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 14, 2013)

heres some pretty beginner questions. I havnt seen the pump and desiccator in front of me to play around with so I cant quite wrap my mind around it.

what is the exact process, how do I work the vacuum pump? ive never done this before, or even seen any of this equipment. im no dummy though.. im sure I can figure it out pretty quickly. just would like to be somewhat educated on it before I actually pick it up and start testing it out.

stuff like the bleed off valves and stuff?

i figure you hook up the pump, turn it on, wateh the gauge go to 29", close a valve to hold the vacuum. and done.


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 14, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> so youre saying that a temp difference of 114F, 120F, 122F and 125F are close enough to change the state of the oil?
> 
> does turning the heat down from 125F to 122F really make a significant difference?
> 
> ...


i believe the slight temp variances make a lot of difference.. the strain and input material are the biggest variables though.. this wax probably could have came out with different temps, and different vac pressures.. but this way got me to the wax nice and safely.. its not going to turn back into oil. .have you watched the youtube video? it takes torch to do any melting... it sat out in the hot sun yesterday, and did not get phased

my vacuum has two slots to put hoses, i only use one.... i hook up a hose to the vac, that is attached to my pressure regulators, from there, i have another hose that attaches to my vac chamber.. Vacuum has one setting, on, its goal is to reach full vac, with the regulators, i can control the hg very very precisely.. the hose from my regulator currently has a suction cup type of deal to vac my chamber.. i can simply pull the hose out of my regulator to release pressure. a bleed off valve, or something simple like this helps speed up the process.. it takes a lotttt of vacs, and de vacs..


----------



## CaptnStinky (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the run down. I believe I have a picture of a "Rice" set-up for testing SpG's of asphalt samples. I imagine this or some type of similar set-up would be ideal.


----------



## CaptnStinky (Feb 14, 2013)

Of course you dont need dual vac ports or mech agitators. Peace


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 14, 2013)

so I need to buy a set of regulators?

I am bringing this vacuum chamber across the border.... what the hell can I say im using it for if they ask? theyre not stupid... they will google "vac it pro" and see that honey oil comes up everywhere... so im kinda paranoid.


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Its user for the A/C systems in vehicles.. I don't think there is much relationship between an air compressor and hash... So a vacuum is harmless. Just don't travel hot


----------



## CaptnStinky (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry - I'm no artist, but I am really high! I plan on getting one going - this is what I plan on doing. Have run hundereds of "rice" tests on asphalt samples, ~10 years ago. The equipment is used for determining maximun theoretical specific gravity of bituminous asphalt samples, geotech companies, paving companies....


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 14, 2013)

what is all this rice test asphalt stuff. heheee..


----------



## CaptnStinky (Feb 14, 2013)

> what is all this rice test asphalt stuff. heheee..


Sorry man - just kinda thinking out loud, drawing in ideas from different avenues.
Peace


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 14, 2013)

new ideas are welcome.. I have never ventured into the "rice" stuff.. Are you asphalt testers people out in the construction field? or do you guys test samples at labs and what not?


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 14, 2013)

I was talking about the vacuum chamber not the pump..


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Feb 14, 2013)

Less time when the oil is molten the less time the Butane can come out. Make sure to always flame test your waxes and oils!


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Fazer1rlg said:


> Less time when the oil is molten the less time the Butane can come out. Make sure to always flame test your waxes and oils!



are you saying the quicker you can properly make a oil/wax, the better? i kind of believe this theory.. 

p.s.! i always flame test it! thats the best way i can tell if its tane filled or not :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 15, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I was talking about the vacuum chamber not the pump..


ooooohhhhhhhh, duh, my bad.. uhm.... its a pressure cooker for popcorn  i dunno, good luck.. ugh.. how about you just have a whole bunch of random shit with you.. kind of throw them off ya know? Or coat the inside of the chamber with some sort of jelly or food substance? make it look like a food cooker? dont trip man, just get this shit going!


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 15, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i dunno, good luck.. ugh.. how about you just have a whole bunch of random shit with you.. kind of throw them off ya know? Or coat the inside of the chamber with some sort of jelly or food substance? make it look like a food cooker? dont trip man, just get this shit going!


 I was thinking the exact same thing...


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 19, 2013)

are we all set? yo, i was at the hardware store, in the end, could not think of how i could correctly make a cheap chamber, ( i have ideas for a large chamber though) so, i have given in, im going to pick up a decent chamber online.. i would love to say good bye to my vacuum mason jar collection...... all i need is some unbleached coffee filters, then i'll be pro status  hahaaarrrr, you guys rea;;yyy just need to relax.. stop .. nooo, nooo noo.. ok, ya, anddd gooo... my turn..


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 20, 2013)

bit the bullet, ordered myself one of these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thermal-Vacuum-Space-Simulation-Chamber-/360323900933?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item53e4fa6605


time to get some real work done :]

hehe, i actually picked up a vac-it-pro. better be worth it!


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 20, 2013)

the vac it pros are pretty quality units... only downside is that 3 gallons is a little large, especially if you got a small pump.


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> the vac it pros are pretty quality units... only downside is that 3 gallons is a little large, especially if you got a small pump.


thats great news! i bought this thing with little confidence.. it looks simple, hope it is simple, and can hold up to the seal..

i feel you on the small vacuum, i have a 3cfm fjc pump, she works hard!

i have a large 2 gallon or so chamber that i made for the initial muffin process, my pump takes dayssssssssssss on that.. so i have a feeling im gonna eventually upgrade the pump.. but she gets the job done! just slower.. she is a killer pump though..

i cover/muffle my pump to help reduce the noise.. layers of blankets and pillows.. i can run the thing for 1-2 hours straight( completely wrapped) before overheating the thing (it shuts off till its cool enough to come back on).. but i dont run my pump all the time now.. i've ran my pump, uncovered, in open cool air over night, no problems.. it has air cool fins, so as long as they are cool enough, she works! 

im really looking forward to this thing! 

i almost bought a 1.5 gal unit because i have the smaller vacuum, but, im really happy i bought something i can grow into now :] 

and a couple oz of muffin puff looks like it would fill up a 3 gal chamber.. i just hope the seal lasts! or if they break, they are fixable i dont want to drop any more big investments anytime soon.. unless its tane, and that would be for a good reason, for waxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. if im lucky, i get the chamber by 28th , latest...


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 21, 2013)

the seal is pretty good. I dont think it can be fixed when broken, it looks like it was done by machine for sure. mine does lose pressure over night when I close the ball valve and let it sit.. not much though. 1 or 2" maybe. and that could be from the fittings, or something.

you say it takes days? I posted some pics/questions in the other thread.. I cant get it to wax. maybe im not vaccing it long enough or keeping it warm enough for long enough. if thats the case,,, cancel your order and ill sell you mine for half price and buy a smaller one!!!!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 21, 2013)

yea its not going to hold its vac and yea just keep doing it longer


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 21, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> the seal is pretty good. I dont think it can be fixed when broken, it looks like it was done by machine for sure. mine does lose pressure over night when I close the ball valve and let it sit.. not much though. 1 or 2" maybe. and that could be from the fittings, or something.
> 
> you say it takes days? I posted some pics/questions in the other thread.. I cant get it to wax. maybe im not vaccing it long enough or keeping it warm enough for long enough. if thats the case,,, cancel your order and ill sell you mine for half price and buy a smaller one!!!!



i hope it leaks around the valves, i can seal the fittings.. , if it leaks through the gasket, im going to be extremely disappointing. probably send the shit back, will test asap.. 

when i say it takes daysss, i mean, it takes a longggg time.. not really 24 hrs. more like less than 30 minutes :]


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 22, 2013)

I highly doubt its leaking through the gasket, the lid is a very professional looking and fitting piece. also, my chamber gets fairly warm, which I think warms up the silicone seal making it even softer and makes an even better seal.

I dont know if its my parchment paper, or the shape of the bottom of the dish... but my oil likes to drain to the corners of the dish/edges of my paper tending to make a mess.. I wish it would stay in 1 nice spot right in the center!! it could be the roll/bend of my sheet of parchment paper though.


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 22, 2013)

since i gots myself a thread here, i figured i'd post my best extracts! here is another good picture tutorial of the process.. i believe it was also one of my quickest, and biggest yields.. material input is the critical factor.. 
 the beautiful oil ready to purge
 vacuuming at room temp, trying to achieve muffin..
 more muffin prep
 getting veryyyy dry.. the closer i get to the muffin ball, the more i have to fold/ and smash this towards the center of the parchment paper 
 pretty much a tough sponge, fun to play with!
 so this is the muffin ball, all achieved without heat, just many fucking vacuums.. and working of the oil to the center of the parchment.. also some flakes from my dish, when i use dishes, i dont really worry about scraping the sides, so since the sides are cakes with oil, i throw that into the oven, 00 deg f for about 1-2 hrs.. then i scrape off flakes! :] .. not the best product, but still fun...
 skipped a lot, due to the fact that it waxed soo fast.. but hell, here you go, same idea as this thread, melt down muffin ball with decent heat, then drop heat, and fully purge.. .. temps ranged from 100-130
 and bam! work o art


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 22, 2013)

The Goodies.. 


this one crackled a tad.






theees one was niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee











theees was a small run, but very delicious





just the ladies chillen out back :]





oh, and more of her..





crusty crank





old material, compared to new material





The Godfather





The Godfather Part II





a closer look





i want to live on a planet covered in trichomes :]






my lovely assistant and I blow our material out back in the farm.. 






bho squirt gun






bho trichome pouring out of my tube


----------



## Twitch (Feb 22, 2013)

lmao good pics man


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Feb 22, 2013)

lovin' this...............looks great!


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 22, 2013)

so a constant heat is the key eh? and your oil literally sits there and bubbles for hours and hours and hours???


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 22, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> so a constant heat is the key eh? and your oil literally sits there and bubbles for hours and hours and hours???


yupppp. Hours... The key is to make sure its not too hot though. Takes a long time, but better to start off low heat on a new material, I still goo up batches every now and then... Time depends on material. Play it safe


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 23, 2013)

well. I royally fucked up 4 times yesterday and its really making me not like the vac chamber thing... or maybe its just my fuckin desiccator.

first of all, I think its way too big for my pump. if I plug the hole in the lid (where it sucks the air from) my gauge reads 26" instantly.. making me wonder if thats MY max vacuum. with the desiccator, it takes about 30 seconds to get to 26" and it doesnt muffin much, it doesnt expand much. just bubbles and I think thats from the heat mostly.

and secondly, I dont like the shape of the bottom and this fucking parchment paper is driving me absolutely crazy. I almost punched the wall yesterday.

firstly, I had this.. the oil got too warm and runny, my parchment paper wasnt pefectly flat (I think the bottom of the dish is convex)




got that fixed, couldnt recover all the oil off the parchment paper, made 1 big sticky mess. only recovered 95% back.

then I had this happen an hour or 2 later:







at this point, I was so fucking mad and disappointed with my stupidity that I wanted to die.

I made a fresh batch of oil to start fresh, and was bored, being an idiot. and I noticed that the lid for the vac it pro fit nicely on my SS dish... so I slapped it on, turned on the vacuum, and it got to 20~ " very quickly... then my dish started to imblode!!! I forgot that it needs to be a tough ass dish to hold a vacuum like that. another idiot beginner mistake to make my day even more of a fail. I popped the dents out, was able to scrape out 100% of the oil still. but boy did I feel fucking stupid. havnt been this sticky and had this big of a mess with BHO since I first started 3+ years ago. it was embarrassing and I was mad at myself.








so when all that was said and done with, I put the new batch in the desiccator and came back in a few hours and got this. it was fine when I left, not sure what pulls it to the edges like that.






I tried once more, but this time instead of putting all 8g of oil. I put in 1g or less. on a big piece of paper, right in the center...it was great. left for an hour or so, came back, and it was all over the edge of the paper again, even though I folded all the edges upwards.

ive now lost probably .5g of oil into parchment paper that I cant get off. i scrapped as much as I could off, buy boy is this thing making a fuckin mess. I think my major problem is my heat is way way way too hot. I am buying a proper grille/griddle today!!!!! 

I figured, enough with the paper. I just left the oil right in the desiccator (which I think might be aluminum.. if you scrape it very very slowly and perfect, I can get 99.5% of the oil back and no shavings. its not something I want to be doing all the time though. if I can get the wax part perfected, It should just lift off the bottom with no scraping required.

also. im losing major vacuum overnight.. I think it might be in the fittings, just not too sure where. I think it might be right where the hole is in the lid where they got the stuff connected. the bottom is only a washer and nut.. dont think thats air tight. needs a rubber washer too. I could be wrong.

when you get yours in guzias.. we should do a 12 hour test. bring it to full vac, close the ball valve, let it sit for 12 hours, and see how much its lost... see if ours are different?


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 23, 2013)

went to wal mart, got a nice black and decker griddle. best 40$ ive ever spent... along with this little heat gun. damn its handy.

heres a few pics. the desiccator fit PERFECTLY on it.. finally something went right for once.

ive had 1.5~ g of oil under a heated vac for around 3 hours now. gonna let it sit till it waxes, and turn on the pump + open ball valve once in a while and suck on the chamber again.

the griddle heat is around 250F, I think the oil heat is around 100-130F. its not too hot I know that,,, but I might have got it too hot on the past so it could be gooo foreverrrrr.

I dont know what else to do to turn it yellow and dry. well let sit for 24 hours and see.

got it a bit hot for a few minutes.. could this have ruined it?



little hot on the test run. I got it figured now. BE CAREFUL. THE HANDLES OF THE VAC IT PRO GET HOT. if your oil is the proper 120F temp... chances are your desiccator is pretty damn warm, with that being said, the handles will guaranteed be un fucking touchable


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 23, 2013)

forgot to mention... after vac purging, this stuff definitely isnt getting any easier on the lungs. it kinda burns on the inhale now too. not just the exhale, like it used to.

I really think my chamber is too big and the vacuum isnt strong enough or something... im not getting any crazy inflation like im seeing in your mason jar picture. that looks like a seriously strong vacuum.

I am wondering if I could put something solid into my chamber that takes up space so its not 3 gallons anymore, if I can get a stronger pull on it... but then it would be hard to heat up the oil.

also, how are you supposed to monitor the oil temperature?? I can check the griddle temp (250F) and the side of the desiccator (100f) but not too sure of the exact oil temp... it could be way too hot, or "burnt" as ill call it, where its gooo foreverrr. which I think it may have been.

this is weird, I know its not my starting material quality as it was made from nice, stinky, sugary, hindu kush. maybe its the strain? or maybe its just the temps that im majorly screwing up. this is sure getting expensive quick and losing me a lot of oil. I got about 10 oil papers here from cleaning up messes haha!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 23, 2013)

lmao dont open the valve so fast i like how you taped it down

and what is reading 381 degrees


----------



## Twitch (Feb 23, 2013)

when you set your chamber right on the griddle, the chamber will be about 10 degrees cooler then the griddle so put ur griddle at 140 150


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 24, 2013)

I got another small bown inside of my chamber. so I think its a little more than 10.

I am going to open the top after work and see that the temp of the oil is. dont think my griddle goes quite that low. ill have to see. I think 200 is the minimum.

yeah I learned not to open the bleed or ball valve too fast (life rule, never open ANY valve at full speed. I seen a guy do that with a high pressure air line and the end went crazy, smacked him in the face and knocked several teeth out, seen another guy do it do a pressure/vac truck... a 6" hose come back and knock a 260lb guy 10 feet back)

anyways. that was my griddle for a few mins, I had it turned to 300-350 range which I figure was too hot (trying to get my chamber hotter faster) then I turned down to 200 or so.

what are the temp ranges exactly? ranges I dont ever want to go over, etc...


----------



## Twitch (Feb 24, 2013)

stay under 180 i dont let mine get above 150


----------



## biglungs (Feb 24, 2013)

i just set my dessicator in a large pan with a few inches of boiling water shatters every time


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 24, 2013)

You are telling me horrible things about the vac it pro! I really hope mine can hold a vac..

When I heat up my chamber, my chamber is usually sitting in a hot water batch.. My hot water bath can be between zero -15 degrees warmer than my oil, depending on if my oil is sitting on buffer parchment paper to raise it off desiccator...

My griddle is between 50-100 degrees warmer than oil. .... My griddle has a knob to adjust heat.. The lowest setting I can put it to is about 90F ... 


Takes practice man. . I would keep practicing with smaller batches. May waste a lot of time. But will save you lots of money... 

I.M.O. Your temps are too hot... Or your vacuum sucks. you should put a ceramic pate that makes your oil run towards the center of your desiccator instead of run to edges..besure plate don't implode!


Andddd I like to test the temp of my oil by letting the system sit for about a while . Then I check by taking oil out of chamber, and read heat ... Its pretty simple... I do it often till I've tuned the temp..


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 24, 2013)

interesting. I will make a fresh batch of oil and re make it... really paying attention to heat. boy is this getting expensive. let me know how your vac it pro hold up. not saying im not happy with the desiccator, but im def not happy with my setup. (pump too small/ chamber too big I think)

1. can you make wax out of any quality material? (not that mine is junk.. just wondering)

2. can you make wax out of any strain?

3. what would be the reason for me not seeing any major muffining? is that because your mason jars are tiny and pull a serious vacuum, whereas my 3 gallon chamber is quite a bit more volume? ive let my pump run for an hour before. no difference. cant get past 26.5 - 27" or so at 2200" 660 meters.


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 24, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> is that because your mason jars are tiny and pull a serious vacuum, whereas my 3 gallon chamber is quite a bit more volume? ive let my pump run for an hour before. no difference. cant get past 26.5 - 27" or so at 2200" 660 meters.




i have actually not been able to muffin some material, rarely though.. most of it muffins.. i feel when i dont muffin it enough, thats where i fail..

do smaller runs man, learn. it is really difficult, unless you know what you are doing, or unless you have the same exact material to work with time after time.. 

IMPORTANT, THIS IS A LEARNING TUTORIAL.. NOT REC EVERY-TIME, -would probably take too much effort.. 
i would start from scratch, do a 1 tube run, and dont waste time, spray, dry, vacuum (no heat) achieve muffin.. you must achieve muffin. no heat... then melt, (outside of your chamber should be no higher than 135-45 on melt.. just melt shit slow, it will eventually pool up.. once it does, kill heat pad.. turn vacuum to full pump, hopefully you will see shit puff up fast then deflate... get your oil(temp of actual oil in chamber) to 100 degrees F and start full vacuum... vacuum till you see bubbles very very veryyy slowly coming out... then raise temp to 110 degrees F.. full vac.. vac for a longgg time.. id say raise 7 degree F ever 3-5 hours from there. til you get wax... i hope it works for you, and anyone trying.. us who already know how to make it try to speed it up, we all probably have wasted much time learning and failing.. keep trying/tweaking this process till you achieve, then once you do, play it safe.. all foreign material is tricky IMO.. unless is ultra fresh and dank.. those tend to just work... 

i think it is possible to make wax out of any material.. the first time i EVER made wax, i was working with extremeleyyyyyy old material.. but it waxed up, fell asleep desiccator got to an extreme heat, vacuum was running all night, wax was bone dry.. .. made me think i was boss.. have failed many times since then.. but! like ive mentioned millions of time son here, each material has a different process.. 

gonna try a run tonight!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i think it is possible to make wax out of any material.. the first time i EVER made wax, i was working with extremeleyyyyyy old material.. but it waxed up, fell asleep desiccator got to an extreme heat, vacuum was running all night, wax was bone dry.. .. made me think i was boss.. have failed many times since then.. but! like ive mentioned millions of time son here, each material has a different process..
> 
> gonna try a run tonight!


you left it running all night with heat on at the same time

and props to you guzias you always have long post explaining your method

low heat continuous vacuum and time

confucius say "if you wait it will wax"


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 25, 2013)

"*props to you guzias you always have long post"*

i sort of really dig this stuff.. ... i like to prepare explanations with quality herbs intake before hand :]

BUTTTTTT, i think im gooing up a batch as we speak.. i dunnooo.. 

working with a bout a 1/2 z.. 

was able to get it to extreme slow bubbly stage at about 110F

so i bumbed up heat to about 120.. 

fell asleep..


woke up, still no wax, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.. but had slow bubbles still coming out, also noticed a little moisture on roof of jar, so thats good, extra purged.. .. when i took product out though, i have a nice touchable shatter at room temp.. this is good, still not completely over the edge sticky goo... 

i bumped up heat about 5F .. came to work.. soon enough i find out if im making any progress, or made goo.. 

all at 30HG... my little vac chamber holds a good vac :] 


my damn vac it pro should arrive thurs, says fedex.. gonna jb-weld her shut on all fittings, even think i may weld over handle joints as well.. any thing thats not the rubber seal will get JB.. i feel JB weld will be good enough for the process.. im not sure though, could be toxic under 150F heat, will find out.. but no leaks!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 25, 2013)

i would then bump it up like you are doing slowly


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 25, 2013)

I dont think JB weld is air tight... its tough shit, but I would use something thinner... and then even then it sounds like a bad idea.

I think its just the bottom, and a simple o-ring and re taping the threads and doing everything properly would help. im a tradesman pipefitter and I see a few small things done wrong with my threaded fittings and the way it was built. I imagine if I took the time and re did it. with about 10 cents of teflon tape and 1 cent worth of o-rings it could be air tight. maybe its the silicone seal around the egde, who knows. I doubt it though.


1. is there a right and wrong side of parchment paper to be using? my god that stuff pisses me off. my oil is always stuck to it, even putting it in the freezer doesnt help (especially the oil ive touched... seems to mash it into the paper). and it could be just my freezer is fucked up, or im retarded, (the dish was cold though)... but after having my oil sit in the freezer for 24 hours, it still wasnt cold and solid and shattery. it was super sticky and hard to work with. why?


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 25, 2013)

lolll. i dunno man, can you send me a picture of your parchment paper brand? is it made in mexico?


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 25, 2013)

well heres tonights journey. 10 grams of weed. 1 gram bubble hash powderized. 1 gram kief from the grinder. 12 grams total. 2 cans of butane. 3.2 grams of very nice oil out.

I believe the reason for your major major muffining at the beginning is because is it barely purged when you first put it in. mine is usually very very purged, except this time. I tried something different. usually I over purge if anything. and my water, boiling (230f) is way too hot. so ive been getting my oil way too hot my whole life. ive been monitoring this oil closely ad the closest its hit is around 115-120 max.

heres some pics.




very underpurged:




yum:





skin forming






the starting glob. 3.2 grams:




vac it pro seal slowly dying... not cool. could be because I ran it way too hot the first few times.





omg almost got it to wax kinda. got so excited.. knew it was too good to be true. it slowly went away, especially when I de vacced to test the temperature.




turned into this when cooled: (couple chunks.. I know  )




also. this whole de vacing thing to test the temp is really a hassle. so theres 2 ways... just check temp of the griddle and minus approx 10 degrees from that or so.

OR, I was thinking if you could get a probe type thermometer that goes from 0-200f that you could stick UNDER the parchment paper/oil but inside of the desiccator... and mount the temp gauge right below where the vac gauge is, but inside of the chamber.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 25, 2013)

i tried the probe thing it is hard to read and not accurate, but ur doing good it will go to that shatter state then it eventually turns to wax 
what are you using for filtering it? i ask just because it looks like there are weed in it

try this as soon as you get it depressurized pull up the wax paper and take the temp of the bottom of the wax paper and try to line up what temp that is reading compared to the temp of your griddle. that's how i learned mine was a 10 degree diff


----------



## Twitch (Feb 25, 2013)

is it sitting in a bowl inside the chamber?


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 25, 2013)

so, im just hoping away! i think these are the slowww bubbles am looking for.. water temp is 128ish... oil is about 123 ish...

i took it out and test touched it, its really starting to turn into a rock. slow as shittt, but what evs.. its how it goes.. 

http://youtu.be/Wx9wVJolS5k

almost looks like you had it going vacpurge! that oil is good, its hard to imagine, but that eventually waxes up :] 

keep up the small runs, your getting there..


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 26, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i tried the probe thing it is hard to read and not accurate, but ur doing good it will go to that shatter state then it eventually turns to wax
> what are you using for filtering it? i ask just because it looks like there are weed in it
> 
> try this as soon as you get it depressurized pull up the wax paper and take the temp of the bottom of the wax paper and try to line up what temp that is reading compared to the temp of your griddle. that's how i learned mine was a 10 degree diff



yes its in a bowl in the chamber with parchment inside the bowl and taped down so nothing moves and I dont lose any oil. lots of heat transfer going on though.

I will try the temp thing, thats a good idea.

I use 2 coffee filters in the end of my honey bee extractor. im not too sure where the chunks come from. I will clean my bowl better next time and put in new filters.


my oil is tiny, slow, thick bubbles coming up right now. I left it overnight but I guess the plate wasnt quite hot enough (better safe than sorry) so it wasnt really liquid. with that being said, I dont think I lose ANY vacuum over night. maybe .5" at the most but I think that could be from the butane letting off something in the chamber which takes away from the vacuum. 

I am just going to keep it around 120F and keep pulling on it and see what happens.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 26, 2013)

is the griddle at 120 or the oil?


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 26, 2013)

"*also. this whole de vacing thing to test the temp is really a hassle. so theres 2 ways... just check temp of the griddle and minus approx 10 degrees from that or so."
mannnn, you gots to know the temps! my oil temps can fluctuate very easily.. you know, i gots my ghetto setup with the mason jar dunked in a hot bath, leaving the top of my mason jar exposed to my room temp.. my room temp fluctuates 10-15 deg, this makes my oil temps fluctuate, and i hate that! my heating source sucks, its hard to judge the oils temp compared to my outer temps.. sometimes my oil is up to 15F cooler than my water, sometimes its 2F warmer than my water, fluctuations that big stankkkk... SO, i hate taking my oil out, but i do, and the main reason i take my oil out multiple times, is just to test the heat (laser on oil or bottom of parchment instantly) , its that important to me to know (i think the bubbles speak more than the heat though) while i have the oil out, i always work the oil towards the center of parchment, keeps things neat..


"**I use 2 coffee filters in the end of my honey bee extractor. im not too sure where the chunks come from. I will clean my bowl better next time and put in new filters."
*
*mang, 10+ filters :] 

if im using primo buds, in my 7 gram BBAB turkey baster, maybe 4 filters :]

so on my current journey, im not sure what will come out, at the moment, I have this.. call it what you may, its very very shiny, its tough as shitttttt, and super super stretchy.. tiny bit of stickiness.. hand workable though :] this finished off with the oil being 125F..

i tore a chunk off, put back in the vacuum, and tuned up temps about 5-10F .. im here at work now, gonna see if that does anything, if it doesnt, im happy i stopped while i was ahead :] 



*




* 
*


----------



## Twitch (Feb 26, 2013)

thats a good idea to pull a lil piece off then stick it back in and then jack up the temps


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah that is a very good idea.

what I dont understand is why youre leaving it at that stage? thought you wanted wax every time?

even with my 60$ griddle, the temps seem to be different all over the dish. maybe it just my temp gun, but its very hard to get them super super accurate I find.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 26, 2013)

The Oil, she is an evil mistress, full of wonder and confusion.


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 26, 2013)

almost too much. im beginning to wonder if its worth it. unless I can get it perfected where I can set it and forget it, I will probably be retiring my 400$ worth of equipment very soon... kinda sucks.

I havnt lost all hope yet. my current batch is still going. the temp was low last night so it didnt count.. it wasnt liquidy enough. I think the hottest the oil has got is 140. hope that didnt "burn" it and prevent it from becoming wax.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 26, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> almost too much. im beginning to wonder if its worth it. unless I can get it perfected where I can set it and forget it, I will probably be retiring my 400$ worth of equipment very soon... kinda sucks.
> 
> I havnt lost all hope yet. my current batch is still going. the temp was low last night so it didnt count.. it wasnt liquidy enough. I think the hottest the oil has got is 140. hope that didnt "burn" it and prevent it from becoming wax.


no that wouldn't mess it up


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 27, 2013)

If your oil is that hot, and not bubbling,is it hard as a rock? Or does it slide around? If it's lets say 140, and sliding around , i would think you are not getting full vacuum..

I would test it out.. Heck up your heat , turn on vacuum, watch oil.. If it doesn't bubble at all after you'd say the oil was 150-160.. I'd just stop.. 

- that's an extreme test. Imo. So please only try that if you arntgetting bubbles.. 


As far as my batch went.. Im glad i stopped.. 

the oil was around 131 when i got home, full vac.. I still saw bubbles slowly purging.. 
took little chunk out, let it cool down.. Its now a little stickier than originally.. 

I feel i could potentially put oil back in vac, set to previous temp .. But im done with this batch.. 

Im happy that it is a nice fun taffy.. Doesn't stick to fingers. Nice melt. Looks decent.. This is not Goo to me. This is taffy..
Goo is where oil is sticky , and sometimes runs at room temperature.. 

taffy is my next best friend alongside wax.. Especially with unknown runs..


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 27, 2013)

this is my version of taffy..

http://youtu.be/Y6OYV0r8QHI

i really am a big fan of this.. 

aint not wax, dont fucken crumble ! or shatter! butttt, pretty fun, and i can touch it  and its reallyyy purged..

tastes awesome tooooooooo.


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 27, 2013)

anddddddddddddddddddddd. one smoke for the thread..............

.

PUFFFFFFFFFFF CAAAFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF CAF, .

asocidsvdslkndscds. umm hmmmm yaaaa


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 28, 2013)

well. my oil has been sitting in vac and on heat around 110 or 120f oil temp for like 3 days now. its definitely drying out, looks like its trying to become wax eventually. sure is taking long though. I wonder how much this griddle is gonna raise my power bill! its been on for 3 days straight now. probably 3 more too or more.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 28, 2013)

turn the heat up 10 degrees
my chamber is 130
take a picture too


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 28, 2013)

yeah I turned it up a hair .the oil temp was 130. the outside edges are starting to look dry, chunky, and waxy. few more days still though for sure.

it seems like it works better when the pump is running, but I dont like leaving it run for 2+ hours at a time.


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 28, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yeah I turned it up a hair .the oil temp was 130. the outside edges are starting to look dry, chunky, and waxy. few more days still though for sure.
> 
> it seems like it works better when the pump is running, but I dont like leaving it run for 2+ hours at a time.



this is good, you are probably taking wayyy too long. but its better than rushing and melting.. sounds like its working though.. 


just got my new toy, gonna seal up the fittings, and hopefully i fall into some good trim soon here..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 1, 2013)

this POS vac it pro.. lost half its vac in 2 hrs.. i tightened alll the fittings too..

well, im JBwelding this beezy..

JB weld stats:

handles up to 3960 PSI

good with temps up to 550F

and, from my experience, JBweld rocks..

welding now :]


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 2, 2013)

lol you must be doing something wrong, mine keeps its vac above 25hg for 2 days at least. I think the only thing that brings it down is the oil inside letting off fumes. I can get it as low as 27.5"

I think I let mine sit empty overnight and it lost like .5"

you probably over tightened them or didnt re tape the threads? 

what if you sprayed some water and soap on the fittings, would it suck in the water and let you know where your leak is?


----------



## Humboldt DWC (Mar 2, 2013)

So for people who would have to do like a 1000 turkey baster runs, I found a larger extracting set-up. The product is called * X-Tractor.
*
Looks like you could make one yourself with a large rubber stopper and s.s. tube, a screen and a hose clamp.


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 3, 2013)

You might try smearing vacuum grease on the gasket.

Sometimes if you spray a leaking vacuum fitting with laquer, it will suck it into the gap and once it sets up, it will seal it.

If you have something outgasing inside the chamber, it will lose vacuum. Was it empty and dry when it lost vacuum?


----------



## Twitch (Mar 3, 2013)

alot of people forget that the bho is off gassing inside


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 3, 2013)

early birds! 

i dont know what the problem was. maybe i didnt have that little twisty thing on the side tightened enough? 

ive since tested and held 29.5 29.7 hg :] for significant time.. im happy! im chopping down my ladies today! gonna have the trim very soon,


hey guys!
im used to habg dry, 5 days, chop down bag dry 2 days, trim cure.. 

with this harvest, im only looking to score a few nugs, and i want to convert most of it, trim nugs and all to bho.. how can i do this the quickest way possible?


----------



## Twitch (Mar 3, 2013)

just let it dry, my trim pro has a net bag and that shit is dry in 3 days


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 4, 2013)

We chop down, remove the fan leaves, and hang upside down for 5 to 7 days, or when the small twigs snap, before either jarring for curing, or for oil extraction. 

For a delight, we cut the fresh green buds up by hand using scissors, freeze them, and extract them with chilled butane. More attention to detail required, but a delightfully floral end poroduct.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 5, 2013)

well. let my oil sit for 10 days under vacuum. max temp its reached is 140. I give up, this isnt fun.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 5, 2013)

i am sorry to hear that some just dont wax


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 6, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> well. let my oil sit for 10 days under vacuum. max temp its reached is 140. I give up, this isnt fun.


thats what has been happening this whole timeee!! 

vacpurge, dont give up, just cuz you read a wholeeeeee lotta info, doesnt mean its cake, keep doing the practice runs..

i alwaysssss try to achieve wax, and fuck up pretty often, but i like the oils i come out with.. 

some stuff just aint gonna work.. buttt, you may have messed up along the way.. try it again, and again..

on to the next batch i say! small runs, make some wax ! 

or sell the shit, and vac and chamber, i recently was gifted some bombbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb bubble hash IMO, it tastes soooo good, tops my oil/weed bowls quite nicely.. .. 

prepared this masterpiece for the smoke before work in the AM :] 







i myself cannot give up the process, im hoping to have a bout a qp of prime material coming up soon!


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 6, 2013)

how do you get the oil off the parchment paper? seems like mine is bonded to the paper... am I using the wrong side of parchment or what? wtf am I doing wrong?


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Try the stick and tug method. Fold the paper with the oil in it over, so that the oil sticks to the oil at the edge of the paper, and then pull back on the edge of the paper. That should allow you to work the oil back toward the center and free the paper.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't think there is a wrong or right side... You try putting it into the fridge first, then try what fadedawg said


----------



## doubletake (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey guzias I was wondering does a 8th of wax sound ok off of 50 grams of outdoor popcorn buds? I was hoping for closer to a 10 percent return at least but that's more around 7 I was going to do this whole qp but kind of glad I did not I use the glass extractor tube that u can get at smoke shops and did a half a can for each 10 gram tube, so I know I didn't miss any


Also I only did 2 filter not like 8 like you does more filters build up more pressure to blast the trichromes off?
im harvesting in about a week and want to do another qp run and hope to get closer to the half o mark.
any input would be appreciated thatnks.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 6, 2013)

3.5 grams from 50 is very low. I can get 3.5 grams off a half oz. did you chop it or run buds? were the buds high quality?

also, seems like a half can is too little for any amount.. takes a half can just to saturate the bud.. another can or so to really blast that golden, thc filled butane out.

filters do not help blast more trics off.. I dont think anyways.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 6, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Hey guzias I was wondering does a 8th of wax sound ok off of 50 grams of outdoor popcorn buds? I was hoping for closer to a 10 percent return at least but that's more around 7 I was going to do this whole qp .......



HOWDY DOUBLETAKE!, first time hearing from ya.. if I hear correctly, you say you got an "8th of wax" .. you really get that honeycomb?? if so, you did well my friend!.. how does it smoke? 

now, from my experience.. I have blown a lot of outdoor material.. Ive had some excellent returns, BUT, only some.... .. my housemate let me blow about 40 grams of his outdoor buds.. they smelled nice, big nugs, i broke them down, and my final return was 5 grams, of really really amazing oil.. -he was no expert grower, but not bad either.. 

most of my stuff is from here and there random people.. NOW, for my indoor trim.. most of the time, that has a decent return..

ALSO, if your popcorn buds were covered by your big buds, maybe your popcorn wernt fully mature?? 

in the end, its up to you my friend.. if you have a material to constantly work with that actually waxes up, i would keep doing it, till you find a better replacement.. 

if you are using popcorn, and buds, and generally stuff not powdery, 2 filters should be fine.. filters are not for back pressure.. 

you should use 5 filters :]

a 10 gram tube sounds nice, and half a can a tube sounds way more than enough.. what are the dimensions of that thing? length and inside diameter

i think you could potentially prepare you material better

scissor the shit out of it before hand, you want to break down the buds as much as you can, be careful with agitation though, dont be all wild.. it should not be powder, but broken down to joint consistency.. AND, PACK FAIRLY SNUG, and very consistent.. i put in a little, pack, put in a little, pack, repeat. when you pack, you material should be snug (and sticky) enough to stay in the tube if you tilt it upside down.. 

say you do the qp run, what kind of material is it?

i just harvested what i hope to be over a qp in trim and nugs total.. i hope to have a qp+ so i can keep the extra, and throw a whole qp into a run, AND, best part, i wanna predict i get 22 grams exactly!  should have results by early next week, im excited about this run more than any of my previous ones.. 

did this help?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 6, 2013)

i believe vacpurge ran all buds once, and he got like nothing.. he dint break down the buds either.. correct?


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 6, 2013)

correct. I dont know what I did wrong, but it was a huge fail, waste of a can of butane. yielded basically no oil after 1 can and 20-25g of mid grade bud. I was impatient, and threw the butane soaked buds into the coffee grinder... it made one hell of a sticky mess as the butane evaporated and made honey oil everywhere.... never will I ever run buds again. 

run the consistancy that you would chop it for a joint. 

if I am right, it is very hard to over rinse with butane, and if youre vac purging, you get all butane out.

what if you made 1 oz of oil and 2 cans well say... then what if you sprayed another 20 LITERS of butane into that (crazy, I know)... then somehow evaporated it all off, then vac purged it, etc.... would it still come out the same? if were removing 100% of the butane? or is it more like 99.98? fadedawg?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 6, 2013)

i think fadedawg can remove 99.98491003% of it..


----------



## doubletake (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah thanks that helped a lot it might have been the way I preped the material I did like abunch of small bowls like bong snaps .1 mabey a .2 here or there I heard you want it ground up but not too much like not all the way to joint consistency but right before that so mabey I did to big of nugs this time. 

Also sorry my mistake it didn't really honey comb up its kind of oily but I can touch it so it's stable and not bubbling 

Also my tube is about 10 inches long and a nice wide just guesstimating here.
and nice on that qp run coming up .usually i dont not run buds anymore unless it's like outdoor I get for 1000 a pound to run but it seems like the return on this stuff wasn't as good as I thought so I'm going to try this shake I can get a qp for 220 and it's pretty frosty so we will see if I can get closer to 10 percent with that material. 


Next time I get some top shelf I want to try and blast 10 grams and see if the percentage is better.
if they bud is immature would it have a really crappy bho. Yield because of the trichromes not being amber it seemed like with this last batch the butane was clear almost imidiatly but I kept blasting. 


Thanks again


----------



## doubletake (Mar 6, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> 3.5 grams from 50 is very low. I can get 3.5 grams off a half oz. did you chop it or run buds? were the buds high quality?
> 
> also, seems like a half can is too little for any amount.. takes a half can just to saturate the bud.. another can or so to really blast that golden, thc filled butane out.
> 
> filters do not help blast more trics off.. I dont think anyways.


I did a half can to each 10 gram tube so it was like 2 and a half cans on all 50 grams.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 6, 2013)

about 10 inches long and how wide???

less than 1 inch i hope.. 

what part of the world are you living in?

those deals dont sound too bad..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 7, 2013)

couldnt wait to break in my chamber, did a little run tonight :]







my big tube is in the shop, so i ran two of my smaller tubes, 4 cans total, about 5 oz.. very very shwag outdoor trim  24 filters! yeee , thats right :] 

gonna start my filter collection


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 7, 2013)

how i prepared my very shwaggy material..

it consisted of pretty much everything except nugs. stems, big leaves, huge leaves, the works.. this thing has been sitting for a reason... but what evs..

i spent about 1-2 hours cleaning it up..

picked out allll stems i could possibly see, and any fan leaves, etc.. 

i then sifted the picked material in plastic straining bowl.. the bowl with held many more big leaves and stems, and also a few tiny ass nugs, i picked all the nugs i could find out, added to sifted material..

this reallllyyy helped me pack a really consistent tube.. i packed it pretty damn tight as well.. 

my dried muffin ball came out to be 6.3 grams..

SO, THE STATISTICS

lets say i put in 126 grams (4.5oz)

i get out 6 grams of hopefully wax! at the least oil.. 

that is a %5 return :]

huge yields baby! 


im happy with it, i used 4 cans of butane.. and im really diggin my vacuum chamber right now.. anddd i havent made something in over a week, anddd im happy! anddd i sprayed onto a 140F dish.. my butane did not instantly boil off like i hoped  butt, it boiled off quite fast, and basically, this is the fastest ive ever achieved my muffin ball.. 

me likes blowing onto the really hot surface now ( my surface used to be like 90F) .. ive always had this theory, the faster you can complete this process, this easier it is, speeding up the initial boil offf sounds like a good addition to these steps.. ..


----------



## doubletake (Mar 7, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> about 10 inches long and how wide???
> 
> less than 1 inch i hope..
> 
> ...


10 inches long and like a inch wide 

And I'm in California SoCal but go up north to get matirial along with Meds I can get trim sounds like the stuff you ran for 150 a lb that sounds good to run at around a 5 percent return. 
I just need to see what this shake can yield percent wise that stuff is closer to like 700 a pound though I think the trim would be better.


----------



## Anotherlover (Mar 7, 2013)

If I have a real vacuum chamber that can hit 29" would I need to do the whole vacuum/degas/vacuum/degas thing?
I would rather just vacuum it once for an hour or so and be done.

I can "boil" room temp water in just under 45 seconds and that is before it hit's it's maximum vacuum.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 7, 2013)

%5 return

1lb = 22.4 grams out

15 cans of tane ($4 a can) $60 + 150 = $210

$9.38 to make a gram of oil, potentially wax
fuck that! thats a lottta work


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anotherlover said:


> If I have a real vacuum chamber that can hit 29" would I need to do the whole vacuum/degas/vacuum/degas thing?
> I would rather just vacuum it once for an hour or so and be done.
> 
> I can "boil" room temp water in just under 45 seconds and that is before it hit's it's maximum vacuum.



loll, well,, today i reached the muffin in three tries, im pretty sure its because i boiled off the tane super quick..

before, i only vac and de vacced many times to get muffin..

now, after the muffin.. the time of this process varies..

are you working with your own, or consistent material?


----------



## doubletake (Mar 7, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> %5 return
> 
> 1lb = 22.4 grams out
> 
> ...


Then 10 percent on the 448 of shake is
Like 44 grams 
thats even worse right?


----------



## doubletake (Mar 7, 2013)

And don't you thing 9 bucks a gram is pretty good for some really bomb wax? What are you hoping to get like if you think about it per gram price for producing it?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 7, 2013)

... more % return is better... i would be happy with a 10% return tonight ...

$9.37 a gram.. if i didnt smoke so much, maybe this would seem appealing, or if i just started.. I have not paid for any material in over half a year now, that includes nugs, but prior to that, i invested quite a bit  .. ... on top of the $ input, this shit aint easy.. especially if your blasting a lb with a 10 in tube.. 40 packs to blow a lb, hehehehee, sounds funnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

i started off turkey baster, then pvc, then glass, then bigger glass. My ideal situation would be X amount of 6 ft tubes lined up around a picknick table, blasting lbs at once! Anyone wanna hire me? All i need is the weed!


----------



## Anotherlover (Mar 7, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> loll, well,, today i reached the muffin in three tries, im pretty sure its because i boiled off the tane super quick..
> 
> before, i only vac and de vacced many times to get muffin..
> 
> ...


Will be my own but due to the nature of my work I am sure the material will be consistent.

Want to try with butane as well as with Ethanol Alcohol but personally think ethanol with reflux + soxhlet then filter using a very fine micron filter paper (instead of coffee filters, I have a range of papers here*, *609WS creped cellulose would work best I think) then cook off alcohol at 42'c and finally vacuum for an hour) would work best.
That or freeze, filter, freeze, filter then cook off alcohol and vacuum.


----------



## doubletake (Mar 7, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> ... more % return is better... i would be happy with a 10% return tonight ...
> 
> $9.37 a gram.. if i didnt smoke so much, maybe this would seem appealing, or if i just started.. I have not paid for any material in over half a year now, that includes nugs, but prior to that, i invested quite a bit  .. ... on top of the $ input, this shit aint easy.. especially if your blasting a lb with a 10 in tube.. 40 packs to blow a lb, hehehehee, sounds funnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> i started off turkey baster, then pvc, then glass, then bigger glass. My ideal situation would be X amount of 6 ft tubes lined up around a picknick table, blasting lbs at once! Anyone wanna hire me? All i need is the weed!


Haha yeah seriously I'm getting real tired of this fuckin 10 gram tube ha what are you running right now the qp of stuff from your harvest?
and damn not paying for any material would be nice that's what I'm starting to think would be good just either use cheap trim or the extra stuff from my harvest because it just doesn't seem economical to run bud ha. Unless your getting some like 22-24 percent returns ha. 
And damn sounds like a plan with that set up ha you need to go find a farmer up north who has tarps and tarps of trim to run haha.


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 7, 2013)

Our average trim produces 10/12% Absolute and our flowers 20% +, extracting with a Terpenator. We typically run three wash cycles, by filling the packed column with butane and soaking it aproximately 1.5 minutes, before reflooding. Some additional oil can be extracted with additional flood cycles, but at about 4 cycles it starts to pick up an electric green hue.

As some of ya'll know, a Terpenator is a closed circuit BHO extractor, which circulates butane through the material in the column, and then reclaims and recycles the butane. Cost of electricity, ice, and butane per gram for flowers is about four cents {three point eight cents $0.038} per gram and for trim, about twice that, because it takes just as long to extract and produces only about half as much oil.

I mention Absolute above, because we remove the waxes by winterization before weighing the return, which typically removes about 8% by weight. Raw oleoresin yield is therefore aproximately 8% higher. Our personal unbroken record is 28.1% from outdoor plants, though I have read of yields exceeding that, and we haven't tried to optimumize strains for oil yield.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 7, 2013)

<a href="http://skunkpharmresearch.com/getting-the-green-and-waxes-out-afterwards/" rel="bookmark" title="Permanent link to Polishing&nbsp;extracts">Polishing&nbsp;extracts</a>


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Polishing extracts*


i always though winterizing was this intense process.. sooo, i was gonna ask you all about it, but decided to use my awesome web searching skills, (on your site  ) and i found this goody..

now, my question.. is "absolute" material all sticky ? or can i break it apart with my hands at room temperature? 

does "absolute" material taste even better than this wax stuff?


----------



## doubletake (Mar 7, 2013)

View attachment 2557723heres how that one stuff came out that 8th stable at room temp could touch but that isnt wax huh thats oil?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nopeeee, that looks like some glass,, shatter.. Or taffy goo.. Looks like more purging could be done.. What was the final temp on the oil?


----------



## yeti5508 (Mar 7, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> ... more % return is better... i would be happy with a 10% return tonight ...
> 
> $9.37 a gram.. if i didnt smoke so much, maybe this would seem appealing, or if i just started.. I have not paid for any material in over half a year now, that includes nugs, but prior to that, i invested quite a bit  .. ... on top of the $ input, this shit aint easy.. especially if your blasting a lb with a 10 in tube.. 40 packs to blow a lb, hehehehee, sounds funnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> i started off turkey baster, then pvc, then glass, then bigger glass. My ideal situation would be X amount of 6 ft tubes lined up around a picknick table, blasting lbs at once! Anyone wanna hire me? All i need is the weed!


what size diameter are your tubes? over 1 inch?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 7, 2013)

these be my babies..

i cracked the top of my big tube :[ so its in teh shop, losing about 5 inches off the top, not bad..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 7, 2013)

its been funnn getting used to the temps on the new chamber.. im happy i got rid of the hot water baths, andddd im happy i get a nice even heat!

my heat pad is super sensitive.. 

heat was at about 100F, i raised it a notch, i come back 30 min later and my oil is 133F, super bubbling action!! ahh, i stopped immediately 

dropped temps back down to 100F for about one hour.. got a flat puck of oil..

raised temps to 105F went to work, came back and i got this pretty nice looking taffy.. almost snaps apart!

sooo. i raised my temps to 115F now under full vac, gonna see if that gets things moving.. 

always going for the wax :] 

it really looked like it was capable material before i raised the heat too high. soo. im hooping i didnt screw it up right there.. hopefully have some updates tonight..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 7, 2013)

taffyyyy







here is a quick vid of the bubbling action!

[video=youtube;03D0__MeC0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03D0__MeC0M&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]

vacpurge.. did your bubbles ever come out this slow? or even slower? at full vac? this is like 2+ hours into the heated purge..


----------



## doubletake (Mar 8, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Nopeeee, that looks like some glass,, shatter.. Or taffy goo.. Looks like more purging could be done.. What was the final temp on the oil?


I don't have. A temp gun so I couldn't check but I just did water at 120 so it was probley like 110 in the jar pumped up to 25.5 four times for about 20 minutes each.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Pumped up to 25.5 .... You using one of those handheld mity vacs? Ditch it.. Get a better vacuum, or go with a whipping/oven method.. 


I ended my current run.. I got basically shatter now.. Im tired of waiting. Its at a good enough consistency for me..my harvest is almost dry!


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 8, 2013)

i woke up to 60F temps in my room this morning.. my taffy was basically shatter :]


i declared this finished after about 24 hours of work.. ended @ 121F ... 29.5 HG..


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 9, 2013)

I got this from a buddy. paid 300$ for 10 grams.

he said he made this out of leave that were cut off some bud. got 60 grams back from 1 lb. ive made oil out of pure bud and pure crystal before and it doesnt come out like his. wtf?

he said he sprayed it into a warm dish and it evaporated instantly. whereas I let my butane build up in the dish, then do it all at once. he makes the best stuff ive ever seen and is a complete beginner. he made this oil in 10 seperate batches, took him 2 days. it is very potent!!!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 9, 2013)

That is an excellent return.. And a very nice color.. You know what strain this is?


----------



## cues (Mar 9, 2013)

Cool stuff. I've never gone that far into it but have done straight bho a few times (with a small coke bottle). Blinding stuff but very hard to handle. Mine comes out like a blob of the worlds stickiest substance.
My best tip?
I blast into a pyrex dish with about a cm of water in it. It sounds mad but it makes picking it up (I use 2 stanley knife blades) much easier than trying to scrape it out. It floats on the water and any remaining drops are easily blown off.


----------



## doubletake (Mar 9, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Pumped up to 25.5 .... You using one of those handheld mity vacs? Ditch it.. Get a better vacuum, or go with a whipping/oven method..
> 
> 
> I ended my current run.. I got basically shatter now.. Im tired of waiting. Its at a good enough consistency for me..my harvest is almost dry!


Yah I think after this next run or two ill buy the actuall pump from harbor freight because even after the whipping I can get it to muffin up twice so I still can get a little more butane out with the mity vac? Hand thing right?
that shatter taffy looks take I made some last night got a gram off of 12 grams of that outdoor bud shake
i got like a gram so not too bad almost 10 percent but it came out taffy/shattery. I kind of don't like it harder like that
because it can chip and I loose some but it is pretty cool to be ale to crack a piece off and drop it on the nail ha.
I'm about to get a qp of shake then go get four cans of vector I'll let you know how it comes out I better get at least 10 grams ha I'm hoping for more but whatever, also I feel like the more filter helped on that last run thanks.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 9, 2013)

decided to put the shatter back under vac, heat is at about 141F :]

[video=youtube;OON8kgbTkUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OON8kgbTkUY&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]


----------



## doubletake (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like you got abunch of shatter should come out fire man you ganna have honeycombs and shatter paties everywhere ha


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 10, 2013)

so my shatter taffy ended at 148F 

shit was just still

looked completely dry, and honeycomb like..


soo, i took it out, let it cool down.. it still looked honeycomb... but! it tricked me! it was no wax.. still taffy.. just even taffier like.. 

what evs.. its very dry to touch.. and its dunkable :] 

on to the next one i say!


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Our average trim produces 10/12% Absolute



FADEDAAWGGGG..

I want to try winterizing some of my latest pulls..

i have never purchased these crazy solvents.. Im working withe the bho..

can you or SOMEBODY point me in the right direction.. where can i purchase 190 proof (~95.5% azeotropic) polar ethanol ? 

from an auto parts store? or hardware store like Home Depot?

is ethanol the best solvent of choice?

I'd like to try this on my taffy stuff, not the really sticky oily stuff.. 

i probably once knew where to pick this up.. its just been soo long.. thanks my fellow green heads


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 11, 2013)

:[ are you burnt out DAWG.. i really read deep into Skunk research.. anddd well, ive been pretty stoked to try this winterization out.. 

my hunts lead me to unsuccessful purchases.. But, the gas stations dont seem to mind swallowing my income!!


----------



## mokuro (Mar 11, 2013)

what are those Papers you put the bho on it, guys?


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 11, 2013)

i bought everclear 190proof at amazon. 3 bottles shipped to california where you can only buy the watered down shit.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 11, 2013)

it parchment paper.. it kinda sucks sometimes!!!

I put my oil in the freezer for 2 days and it still comes out sticky and non frozen. the fuck?


----------



## mokuro (Mar 11, 2013)

also, does it need to VAC if you winterize the bho w/ ISO?


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 11, 2013)

i think they use parchment paper. NOT wax paper although it look similar and is on the same aisle at the grocery store.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 11, 2013)

oh wait no I got it from WineChateau.com


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 11, 2013)

PARCHMENT PAPER..

i used to spray onto dish. scrape, get all fucken sticky icky, and not recover %100 of the oil..

always thought parchment could hold up, and once i saw other people trying it, i went for it.. made the process that much simpler, %100 oil recovery was the biggest perk about it....

and have that same question for winterizing BHO with ethanol..

ethanol is supposed to remove butane as well correct?

why not spray bho.. boil off butane, then wash with ethanol first? then go into vacuum? 

ya.. i have no clue.. i have yet to winterize anything...


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks man

i will hold tight for some some answers from fadedawg, hope all is well, and he is just sleeping..

but will check out*

WineChateau.com

thanks! they ship to cali?​




*


----------



## mokuro (Mar 11, 2013)

ye i'm waiting for fadedawg too, he know about everything :]


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 12, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> FADEDAAWGGGG..
> 
> I want to try winterizing some of my latest pulls..
> 
> ...




We get 190 proof from the liquor store, but you can also order it at http://www.winechateau.com/. Iso will work, but ethanol works better.


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 12, 2013)

mokuro said:


> also, does it need to VAC if you winterize the bho w/ ISO?


Parchment paper and vacuum isn't required to winterize. Vacuum is an aid to purging.


----------



## mokuro (Mar 12, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Parchment paper and vacuum isn't required to winterize. Vacuum is an aid to purging.


Fadedawg!
thx for sharing your knowledge! :]


So, it's an aid, but if we do Not VAC it before winterize, will it still have butane on final product? because when add ISO, it will be liquid again, and the butane will evaporate, right?


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 13, 2013)

mokuro said:


> Fadedawg!
> thx for sharing your knowledge! :]
> 
> 
> So, it's an aid, but if we do Not VAC it before winterize, will it still have butane on final product? because when add ISO, it will be liquid again, and the butane will evaporate, right?


No need to purge the remaining butane before winterization, as removing the alcohol will remove the residual butane.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 13, 2013)

wine chateau does ship to cali no problem. pretty fast too.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 13, 2013)

on it :] thanks guys. get pad i a couple days


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 13, 2013)

in the middle of a test run right now..

this has been a unique one..

took video notes on the process.. this is where we are currently at..


been gradually raising heat..

been at 142F for 3 hrs, 29.7 HG


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 13, 2013)

looks yummy. how do you get it so golden!!! 

is the bottom of your vac-it pro lid starting to crack yet?? just tiny surface cracks in the bottom skin of it.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 13, 2013)

well, i was actually expecting to get a really blonde color out of this.. i thought the earlier you harvested, the lighter the color.. 


im very pleased with the deep amber color coming out.. 

here is a better pic for ya :]]

been about 20 hrs since first vac


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 13, 2013)

i got no cracks yet! vac it pro has been hanging in there for me


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 13, 2013)

keep an eye out on the bottom of the lid. Ill bet money that it gets the same hairline cracks as mine does.. its weird. maybe theyre not cracks.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 13, 2013)

also, I find that the bottom of the lid builds up an oil over time.. it gets greasy. could that be from the pump oil or what?

how often do you need to change the pump oil?

will my pump oil smell like honey oil?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 13, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> also, I find that the bottom of the lid builds up an oil over time.. it gets greasy. could that be from the pump oil or what?
> 
> how often do you need to change the pump oil?
> 
> will my pump oil smell like honey oil?



it should not be greasy inside your chamber! 

i used to have problems with my vac shooting oil back through my tube into my chamber, i once had a 1/2 oz of actual fire wax, ended up being covered in the oil for the pump, ruined! 

i now make sure my vac is on the ground, and my chamber is above it.. i also make sure to close off my valves before turning of my vac. I see swirly marks showing up on my lid.. but no cracks, no grease.. i have never changed my oil, or refilled it 

my oil reading still says i got some in there.. 

i should probably change it..

anddd. i dont know about the oil smell.. my room smells like honey oil 24/7 ..its hard for me to detect a weed smell..


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 13, 2013)

yeah as long as the ball valve is closed before you turn pump off, then opened after you turn the pump on, there shouldnt be any problems.

maybe you just need to use yours more and a film will form. mine has held vacuum for around 20 or so days now, and just the bottom of the lid is getting a little slick from something, not sure what it could be from.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 13, 2013)

lolllll. 20 days under vacuum!! is that getting you anywhere??? what heat do you have yours at? are you trying really hard to save your goo?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Check it out, i went ahead and made a video here.. 

[video=youtube;D_D3B9C2byc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_D3B9C2byc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

im pretty sure i covered the whole process here..

material is almost done! 142F 29.7 hg .. im just gonna let it run over night, post up pics in the morning!


edit:... so i said screwww it.. :]]







final temp was 144F..

the bubbling action was extremely slowwwwwwwww. like no bubbles for a almost a minute or so.. then a tiny one would come out.. so i took it out. 

the texture is pretty fun.. it crumbles, yet its kind of sticky... i like itttttttttttttttttt. no crackle! 

she tastes goooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Purdy color!


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 14, 2013)

sooo, after smoking a little bit last night, i decided to throw back into vac.. turned up heat to about 148F full vac over night. not ,much happened..


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 14, 2013)

it must be because were using sativas vs indicas but my oil at 150f is nothing like that!!!!! wtf. so frustrating.

that wax I bought was from this young guy that hasnt made much BHO before. he made it with tiny sugar leaves that he trimmed off of poorly trimmed buds. used a lb or so he said and got 70 grams return. just over 13% or something. but it is very very good shit, and turned to wax from being put over hot water. ive been making it for 4 years, ive made it with 30g of pure crystal one time and didnt get anything like his... wtf?!

I threw some into the chamber, and it did purge some butane out, and then turned into the typical old oil. I was around 130-140F and full vacuum for 2-3 days.

ive had my desiccator for around a month now and its been under full vacuum 90% of the time with something in it.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 14, 2013)

You can't just jump to 150. Took me about 20 hours till I hit 150.. 115f is a good temp to start at, once you've achieved muffin. And remember to adjust heat at a slow rate.. ... I've goooped up shit by just throwing it into 125f heat... That's why I start off so low on my temps..


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 14, 2013)

thats the thing, ive never achieved muffin.

and dont take any offense to this, but I believe that the muffining is because it is severly unerpurged when youre putting it in the chamber, which is fine...youre vac purging it afterall.

ive only achieved a muffin once, and thats when I half assed boiled off the butane to try it on purpose. the oil was still 10% butane when i put it in pretty much lol.

I let my oil evap off in hot water, sometimes switching it out half ways all outside. then I bring it inside and will do the other .5% or whatever is remaining over the oven with very hot water. by then, its very purged. and warm.

if I were to put it directly into the chamber, there would be no muffins, which sucks, I think they are critical to the wax. I cant figure it out. its gotta be a sativa vs indica thing.

ALSO, the one thing my friend mentioned is that he puts his spray dish OVER a dish of hot water as he sprays so it evaporates instantly, whereas I let mine sit for the 3 or 4 cans, then cook it all off at once. could that be the difference?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 14, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> ALSO, the one thing my friend mentioned is that he puts his spray dish OVER a dish of hot water as he sprays so it evaporates instantly, whereas I let mine sit for the 3 or 4 cans, then cook it all off at once. could that be the difference?



no difference.. i have sprayed poools of tane into the pyrex, then boiled off, still get wax.. 

the input material, and its prep are keyyyyyyy


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 14, 2013)

my input material is great. the one run I did was 14g of chopped, very stinky, crystally hindu kush. very potent shit,very strong indica I believe.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 14, 2013)

practice.. try following the steps in my video to a T.. see what happens.. you gotta monitor the bubbles though, they tell a lot


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 19, 2013)

updates :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 20, 2013)

This is called a "Muffin Bomb" (i came up with that! )







at room temp, i was trying to achieve my muffin, it was muffining up quite nicely.. so, i released vacuum, and tried to fold the muffin down, and well, BOOM! muffin chunks all over my shirt and floor! gahhh!!

so, i quickly grabbed as many chunks as i could, and gathered them right here.

pinched back into a muffin, and now, we are at 10HG, 110F on the melt down :]

BTW, im actually pretty happy to see this muffin! its from someone else, and this a test run, and i gots lotsssssss more! :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 20, 2013)

BTW, this is my 2nd time experiencing the muffin bomb, i thought in would never do this again the last time 

but the first time i did it was a different scenario..

after spraying , and before vacuum, i put my oil in the freezer.. i took it out a few minutes later, and put into vacuum.. boom! chunks all over my chamber.. that was a really big run too haaa,
hopefully this is the last Muffin Bomb i toss around..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 20, 2013)

i find these bubbles VERY important.. 

[video=youtube;XKrbeZs8jyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKrbeZs8jyo&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]

its been a good pull so far!


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 20, 2013)

off to work!







29.9HG
115F


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Mar 20, 2013)

out of curiousity, how exactly did you ruin a whole lb? what is considered "ruined"? texture, burned, green? I was hoping that this vac/chamber thing was fool proof.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 20, 2013)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> out of curiousity, how exactly did you ruin a whole lb? what is considered "ruined"? texture, burned, green? I was hoping that this vac/chamber thing was fool proof.



well, it wasnt exactly ruined.

I like to shoot for a dry, crumble consistency..

my 2nd lb turned into a very sticky oil.. it definitely was not burnt, still tasted the same, smoked, melted great, just sticky! 

That was with my old hard to manage chamber though.. im hoping this time around, i end up with the dry to touch stuff!

this vac chamber thing is not fool proof, not completely.. you can make a mess quite easily, you can loose a lot of oil easily.. Not easy initially at least :]

i myself have made many mistakes due to my lack of being able to monitor my pulls the entire time i do them.. And also the inconsistency of my equipment would really throw me off.. 


im a slowww learner i guess it has taken me much practice..

Like i said, i try to achieve the dry crumbly stuff.. i recently just pulled a whole bunch of goo, the input material looked like it was gonna be a winner, but nothing but goo.. sticky goo in particular.. dunno how, i do know the muffin took foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr to achieve.. and after that, melted down, put to full vac 110F, and well, goo for life!.. which baffles me.. could have been too much heat, could have been i packed my tube too tight, could have been the fucken material, i dunno, but i just wasted about 5 days working on a lb, and only getting goo, 3 different pulls, tweaking each pull a tad.. .. now i have to give the maker a crap load of oil, after i told him i could make cookies :[


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 20, 2013)

SO, my oil happpedned to be at 125F when i got home, eee







but! at room temp, not sticky! so thats good news to me, putting back into vac.. leaving it at 125F


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 20, 2013)

thats one of the coolest oil pictures ive ever seen.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Mar 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> thats one of the coolest oil pictures ive ever seen.


it looks like you have to cut it into chunks with scissors...crazy.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 20, 2013)

any cracks on the bottom of your lid yet? mine are huge.. havnt been using the vacuum much. I bought 20 grams of wax from a buddy at 30$ a g and its holding me over quite well. I dont want to go back to smoking the oil I was making before haha, I like the wax.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 21, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> thats one of the coolest oil pictures ive ever seen.


why thanks you! we appreciate it!

no fucken cracks thank god, what does huge mean? can i see a pic?







wax is about 128F.
full vac

gonna leave it like that over night, see what i wakes up to in the AM, hope to have a crumbly cookie pic :] 

thanks for the comments guys! this has been really fun pull, from the muffin bomb, to the perfect bubbles  

i think im gonna blast my SCB material tomorrow, the color should be mouth watering :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 21, 2013)

this new dark stuff is HEADBAND, very pleasant smell :]


so, half of the material was wax, half was a little soft.

this finished at 128F..

i took out the dry half, and put the moist half back in, bumped up the temps a notch, gonna see how that works out for a few hours..so far though, i have learned that 128F will wax this up eventually, would like to know if she can handle more :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 21, 2013)

its a beautiful day outside! me needs to throw a few ladies outside :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 21, 2013)

so, looked like absolutely no change in the last 7.5 hours.. temps of the oil were at 136F 

i rolled up into a ball, still a decent consistency, just a bit different


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 21, 2013)

well. things are looking good for once. the key is to keep heat very very low. didnt use hot water, only warm. and my dish is only around 100-115 at the most. I think I am slowly starting to get wax.

first few minutes of its life. sprayed into parchment for the first time. cooked off on warm water real slowly. got these weird looking things:










put that underpurged mixture into the desiccator and got a nice muffin for once.. because it was undepurged.







skip a few steps and I was actually to get it off the parchement paper thanks to your video... put it together and pull together fast, lots. the stronger/bigger piece always wins!




that little chunk muffined up nicely




^^ that didnt last long, it eventually melted. pooled into a liquid puddle again, and it starting to dry out.. turning into this... I think ill have wax in the morning or tomorrow night!!! fuck yeah!!!!





and heres the surface cracks on the lid. they are almost impossible to get a picture of...


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 21, 2013)

the cracks look nasty, but theyre completely harmless. cant even fell them with your fingernail, and the glass is half inch thick.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 21, 2013)

good shit dude. this has got to be exciting, its always exciting for me still, .....when things go right :] 

so you hope to have de wax by morning.. what temp is your oil at? still the 110-115?

if you feel its waxing, keep it there.. if you see a halt, and no bubbles, and you know its not the fucked goo.. I'd raise the heat 5-10F .., but only do that when things arnt moving for a while, like 40 seconds + of no bubbling action should be a safe call.. - repaet if necessary..

good luck man, hope you wake up to some wax! i once did a hugeee run, one of my first waxes ever, fell asleep, and woke up very very happy to a waxy field..


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 21, 2013)

View attachment 2580434View attachment 2580435View attachment 2580437View attachment 2580439
pics taken from DROID RAZR...sorry for the poor quality bud pics.
First pics are of the LostCoastOG after initial butane boil-off, then folded, vacuumed 12hr @ 110F, chilled, vacuum released, then mashed back together. Just over 15%yield
View attachment 2580441
This was how the BlueDream turned out. 11%yield.

So I grew the LCOG and a friend grew the BD. I use CANNA coco coir and the coco A & B plus PK 13/14. Also Snow Storm Ultra and Cutting Edge Solutions-Sugaree for sweetener. No foliar sprays.
My friend is mainly organic with plenty of foliar plus neem oil i believe. Once in a while when hitting the BD nug i would get a nasty yellow smoke in the bong and some of the nastiest taste like i accidentally get a stem in there but way worse. I was curious if too much foliar could cause any of this. The BD also was pretty dang amber and made me lazy as crap so I was done with it and decided to see what it was like as BHO. Doesn't make me quite as lazy but it doesn't exactly perk me up.
I tend to harvest my girls slightly on the early side with a maximum of 20% clear trichs being the priority but i also don't want more than 40% amber. The LCOG is a pretty awesome strain I would suggest any sativa lovers who also love some rock hard nugs to check her out.

Thanks for looking! Please leave some feed back as this was technically only my second and third time making BHO.
Peace!


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 21, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2580434


haha, nice special effects [email protected]


wayyy to go, it really isnt hard with the right strain.. but with a whole bunch of different ones, it can get interesting..

wtf is up with that BD!!! gahhh , when was it harvested? how was it stored? that shit came out sooo dark . 

you finished @110f on both strains?

im currently working on a strain that finished at 148F last time.. im scared as shitt to turn up the heat. but so far she's handling it.. 

good info 650, sounds like you are going to be doing more runs with the LCOG, i would experiment with small batches, just about push its limits.. once you figure out what heats it can handle, you will save massive amounts of time.. (electricity/$)

ALSO, what kind of input? trim, trim nugs, nugs, chopped nugs, ground nugs, ground trim and nugs.. there are soo many combos. :] which one? i think i just got a %12 of basically chopped up buds with scissors! my buds!! after the blast, i checked out the inside of the nugs, i see some shiny things still :] so im gonna accumulate, and eventually grind it up and blast.. 

post some more pulls! keep um coming!


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 21, 2013)

ya i love messing with photos and what-not. I will be running more LCOG, then some Trainwreck. My main two girls, but I also will have a Chocolope going into flower this weekend and I am super stoked to make some BHO of this super stinky strain!
Well I started vacuuming at 120F-ish I felt it would muffin easier. Then in the morning I turned the heat off and it is currently around 30F outside where I cooled it before releasing the vacuum. Not exactly sure why I initially decided to do the cooling process but let me know if that may have some negative effect. So what happens when you heat it too high during or before vacuuming? Would it not wax up? I also whip just a weee bit @110F before I cool it to 80F fold it together and throw it in the vacuum.

They were both nug. Not even a little trim. I was sick of smokin the BD so I was said f-it she's goin to BHO for experimenting.
My friend has friends that are more in control of the whole operation and they are exactly open to share. I just know by buddy had to go "spray" them quite frequently and they def used neem oil.

I checked my nugs as well and I def need to break apart and do another wash. 
Like I said keep an eye out for my up coming LCOG runs possibly this weekend and then some Trainwreck runs in a couple weeks.
Here is the Chocolope about to go into flower.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 21, 2013)

i like those heads! i got a pk looking pretty similar looking, heady, shes gonna go into flower early next week. 

im not so sure about the cooling down part, and reheating.. i myself tend to cool it down to about 65F multiple times through out the process, to work the material back towards the center, and to see on how it is doing.. 

i have experienced many problems with too much heat initially.. vacpurge just recently found out, lowww heat start offs are worth it.. 
i think your train wreck will wax up pretty fast! and i cant say much about the choco.. looking forward though! 
my picture fun :]


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Now that's purdy! Good job!


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 22, 2013)

well. woke up this morning to this. like you described... all movement had stopped. it was just a semi dryish patty. I am scared to raise the heat. my heat plate is around 125 130. my dish is around 100. and somehow the oil is around 110-115 still. hasnt moved all night. I think my problem before was starting too hot, getting the oil too thin when vacing it. too thin and too hot (130 ish right off the bat)... you NEED to start around 100 or less. and that includes not purging the initial butane outside with boiling hot water.

I am going to try a larger batch next time... chop the weed fine and really rinse it (like I normally do), and dont purge over near boiling water (like I normally do)... just hot water (its cold water after about 10 seconds outside at -25C with a giant dish of ice cold butane inside of it)

I dont think its my techniques or material that was stopping me from making oil in the past, I think it was my heat settings were too high.






dont know why it came out so dark. I find that putting that rag inside of the exhaust port of the pump reduces the noise by 90%, if I cover it again, its 95% quiet and you can barely hear it. not bad for 110$ china pump off ebay. 5cfm.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 22, 2013)

You say you have some Choco as well about to flower??

Ya I have only had one harvest from the Choco and put a couple good size nugs aside to cure long term so a visiting friend could have a taste...it was hard not to smoke it. But after 4 months this stuff would still instantly stink up the whole house and was a very nice overall head and body high, but it came onto the head STRONGLY and immediately after exhaling and taking another fresh breath of air. The LCOG is the same way but it's mainly just an intense head high with no crazy body effects(talking about raw herb here, not BHO), at least for me but herb can effect ppl slightly differently. I'm going to flower the LCOG an extra week next time which will put it at 10.5wks and see how the high changes, maybe even go longer but I really don't want to get any couch lock cause then i won't want it.
Do you happen to know much of the LCOG? I'm looking to get rid of the Vanilla Kush I have and getting something else similar to the LCOG...something that is naturally fairly dense with awesome flavor and mainly heady...and it would be nice if she didn't grow so damn lanky lol, I have to pinch/fim/top the crap out of her. I usually prefer to just use low stress techniques. I was thing maybe a Sour Diesel cross or something along that line...have any suggestions??


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 22, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> you NEED to start around 100 or less. and that includes not purging the initial butane outside with boiling hot water.


That is a good idea. I never heat anything more than I have to due to more terpene loss.
So my LostCoastOG run had the butane boiled off with water as hot as my tap could get it...about 135F...then how ever much it cooled while i transported outside. Then I figured as long as then water stays around 90F it should be able to boil off just fine. So I just kept exchanging the cold water for new. It was around 30F at the time of butane boil-off. It waxed up really well IMO. And when I observed during vacuum it really only took <2hr before it started looking "waxy". In the AM it looked like a yellow turd HAHA!...and that's the first thing my friends said when I showed them.
Then I did a run with some BlueDream and I didn't want to wait so long and have to make so many trips to the house, so i boiled some water then took it outside. Not sure if that made it a little darker but it's as dark as yours and looks slightly similar...but it eventually waxed up just fine.
Main difference between the texture of the LCOG and BD wax is that the LCOG will barley stick to my dabber unless it's warm or covered in oil, the BD is more firm and actually sticks pretty well. The LCOG vapes cleaner too...but go figure it's very very yellow, not even an amber really.

BTW I always keep my pan covered with a sheet of paper of whatever will vent and keep particulates out and I will not be using boiling water anymore...my signature says it all, just be patient and you will be rewarded, if you don't die in the mean-time haha. Heat slowly checking frequently with IRTgun. I wouldn't be afraid of hitting the oil with 110-130F right before and during vacuum but you can also slowly increase it during the vacuum as I did. Just pull the vacuum at room temp and slowly raise the temp. I feel like everybody kinda figures out their own little madness in the method, which is the funnest part. Experimenting to produce results that you can learn from! YAY. 
Wow the LCOG really gets me rolling in the morning.
Look forward to seeing more of your progress, oh and nice Vacuum chamber.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys, just want to say I'll be doing the second wash of my LCOG and I will do a second wash of the BD as well. I initially had 20.6g or somthing of the LCOG and 9G of the BD before the first wash. I tried to do a small QWIso run with some of the LCOG but iso pulls chlorophyll way too easy, and I would have to go online to get 99%...plus shipping, I might as well stick with butane I think it's more fun too.
The QWIso turned out on the gooey side and of course is very sedative and dark in color. I don't plan on doing any more QWIso except for when I wash off my nylon screens used during the BHO process and any utensils that touched the honey. For the screens I just fill the bottom of a pyrex dish with a little bit of iso and wash each screen in the same iso and save it in the freezer repeating the process until i feel it won't wash the screen very well. By that time the iso looks super golden and cloudy but no green at all of course. Some of the best iso hash i've had but you don't yield very much. I've also done a similar thing with a ziploc bag and soaking each part of grinders individually until it's very golden in color.
I'll be posting some pics tomorrow morning with the second wash LCOG and BD.
PEACE!

Trainwreck just started flushing, hoping for about 1.5oz depending on density of nugs could easily be 2oz. 2 plants. 80% of each plant will be BHOed


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 22, 2013)

so, you never know what the f you are going to get..







the last batch i ran, the same material finished at 148Fish

soo, this time around, here i show it went down

start off: (every time i raised the heat, i would release the vac, and take a reading of the actual oil, the re vac)

115F f

125F

130F

140F

147F

currently 156.9F !!

crazyy stuff.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 22, 2013)

how long of pulls between? pump running? or just shut the ball valve? and let it sit at full vacuum?


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 22, 2013)

looks like yours dries right out. seems like its a very fine line between being a liquid, drying (like your stage) then getting it too hot and turning it into a permanent liquid again. weird.

2 batches in the chamber at once. as simple as it is, I never thought of that! (yet)


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 22, 2013)

I feel like the time it takes to appear waxy during vacuum has to do with how much butane was initially able to boil off before you throw it in the vacuum. I might have mentioned once that once I bring my honey inside I heat it a bit @100F and whip it slightly for 10 sec or so then let it sit as some of the bubbles will start enlarging and you can pop them before they get too big if it happens. I then cool it and compile before vacuuming. Doesn't seem to take long before the waxy appearance...appears  
Let me know if anyone thinks this may help honey wax faster.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 22, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> start off: (every time i raised the heat, i would release the vac, and take a reading of the actual oil, the re vac)
> 
> 115F f
> 
> ...


So you just keep raising the heat until you notice a negative effect, such as it changing back to liquid. I feel like with long enough heating and constant vacuum you will suck so much moisture out that all that should be left is the concentrate including waxes and other negative solids and oils. This being said I don't believe It should ever turn into a gooey form or should never be permanently gooey. Though, I have only made a few runs and I can be sure of any of that until I mess around with it a little more.
What material did you run there? Trim/bud?


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 23, 2013)

well I let mine sit overnight and it somehow got to 130f and liquified.... too hot. fuck!!! ill have to try again I guess now.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 23, 2013)

Interesting how it increases so much overnight. But ya try again with low heat setting. I vacuum mine for 12hr each time even if I think it's ready to come out. I just keep my heat pretty low and check every 1/2 hr until I fall asleep. Haven't had any issues with my oil temp raising. I do know that as liquids evaporate or even boil-off there is a "cooling" action going on due to the evaporating liquid taking so heat along with it cooling the material slightly. Once that liquid is completely gone temperature of the material will quickly raise to the temp of the hotplate. One time I had my dbl boiler actually boiling with Iso in a pan and a fan boiling on it. The surface temp of the iso never got high that 110Fish until it was almost all evaporated then then temp climbed very rapidly. I'm not sure if this effect is happening to you in a small way.
At least if it doesn't waxy up it's still completely usable, not sure if it would really have and difference other than texture and handling properties. I'm kinda tired of my wax not staying on my dabber lol so I may want to have something more sticky but then again I feel like the most butane is purged from a combination of heat and vacuum purging. I'm going to mess around with heat setting this morning and I am going to start vacuuming the second washes of LCOG and BD here in a few minutes. Can't wait to tell the taste and high of the second wash.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 23, 2013)

1. why does my vac purged oil kinda taste plastic-y? sure doesnt taste like the bud, or like the delicious taste of un vac purged oil... so wtf?

2. vacuum pump steam... what exactly is it? does it mean that the pump is still pulling air/moisture/something from the vac chamber?? seems like mine doesnt stop creating steam out of the exhaust port, does that mean its still pulling on the chamber? basically, what im asking again is; does it purge the oil better when you let the pump run and keep pulling, even though it pulled its max (or has it?) or should you just turn the pump off and shut the valve trapping the vacuum in the chamber and letting it sit.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 23, 2013)

thats very interesting regarding the oil theory but im not too sure what it is.

I do know that my oil gets to 100-110f instantly, even though the temp of the surface of my chamber only read at about 95f. weird.

anyways, I had a nice dried out wax stuff yesterday, but I think I overdid it and now I got a fuckin perma oil again!!!!! ggoooo foreverrrrr


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 23, 2013)

My friend leaves his BHO in a gooey form. I'm not sure how long the vacuum it or even if they do because they don't say any details when I ask...just say yep we vac purge. Kinda shady but other than the vac part I know they whip it for quite a while not sure if they check the temp with an IRT or not but after that they throw it in a small toaster oven thing for 5-10 seconds. I like vacuuming but I haven't had anything go perma-goo on me. Maybe i'm just going to have to do a small run and push the heat to see what happens. 

Right now I'm evaporating some iso i washed my bho screens in(water bath method). The iso is at 115F but I have to keep an eye on it because once it is nearly all evaporated the temp will climb to the 145F that the water is at. Normally I wouldn't even have the temp this high I would just wait overnight with it sitting on a warming pad @90F, but I'm curious if a quick evap will really have that much of a negative effect.

1. I don't know why yours tastes plastic-like but I do know my wax smells and tastes very similar to the bud it came from, and my girlfriend wanted a vape pretty bad so we picked up an Extreme Q and when vaporizing the LCOG it tastes very similar to the BHO-wax. My very first run ever def had a funky taste but it wasn't purged well enough. 

2. I'm currently looking for a journal or thread i was on once with a guy who has some nice big chunks of wax as his profile picture. He never mentioned anything about the steam i don't believe and I have not seen steam. He did mention something about the continuous vacuuming, if you notice that if you vacuum just until it muffins up and starts to release a decent amount of bubbles, stop the vacuum and open the lid. It should smell of butane. If you were to just pull the vacuum until max-vac and close it off, the butane being released from the honey will just be trapped in the chamber, not sure how much less efficient it makes the process but I believe the honey will purge best if you make sure you are at full vac at all times. During one of his runs he weighed before vacuuming, then weighed half way through vacuuming, then after some 24hr of vacuum. Each time of course it weighed slightly less from the gasses escaping and more butane being pulled out. I remember the difference between before vacuum and after mid cycle it pulled some 1.3g out of the honey making me thing he was running a decent amount at once.

I'll let you know if i find the thread.


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Cannabinoids are phenols and taste like burning phenolic plastic when burned, as well as give off ugly black soot. The phenolic taste will dominate when there are few lighter terpenes left to compete with it. 

The age of the material, state of dryness, and the vacuum procedure affect mono and sesquiterpene content. Using vacuum and little heat (~115F), we produce shatter that tastes and smells like the material that it was extracted from. Some of the lighter terpenes are lost, as evidenced by the smell of the vacuum exhaust, as well as the odor of the vacuum pump oil afterwards, but if you start off with them in high concentration, you can end up with more than enough.

As we prefer shatter to wax, we simply purge in thin films and it only takes an hour or two, so terpene depletion is less than the longer pulls for wax.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 24, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> As we prefer shatter to wax, we simply purge in thin films and it only takes an hour or two, so terpene depletion is less than the longer pulls for wax.



I'm not picky on the final physical properties of my butane extraction, so I will def be doing thin film purging.


A second wash of some LostCoastOG buds, came out better than I thought it would. I broke the buds up some more to expose more surface area. Got a stupid hair in it.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 24, 2013)

how are you getting it to wax up so much?!?!?! mine keeps turning to oil and I dont get it above 115F

is your bud fresh?


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 24, 2013)

you guys should check this out https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=244582

also should check this out: https://tokecity.com/forums/forumdisplay.php4?f=18


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 24, 2013)

alright... started with a little batch. had wax.. kinda, then it turned into a perma oil, which turns out is good after a bunch of reading on that thread above, whereas wax/honeycomb is bad!?! or wtf. I dont know. I like wax and thats what I want!!!


















kinda gave up on that batch, plus wanted to make more so I make 20 gram and 3 grams of butane. got 4.5 g return. after I vac purged it, it was 4g return.







extremely underpurged: 


wish it coulda stopped here: 

but it melted..  

























if you ask a lot of people on toke city.. this is improperly made and not finished: crazy! looks delicious


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 24, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> how are you getting it to wax up so much?!?!?! mine keeps turning to oil and I dont get it above 115F
> 
> is your bud fresh?


I dried it out quite a bit, I would say down around 5% moisture. You use vector? try pulling a slower vacuum letting the honey stay "muffin" shaped or puffed up. I stop the vacuum sometimes before it is at full vacuum(about 23inHg; i'm over 5000ft elevation) then the puffed up honey takes it's time slowly popping bubbles. I keep the heat @110F most of the time then move it up to 130F after it has decreased in size a bit and crank to full vacuum @ about 25.5inHg maybe a bit more. Then after a few hrs or so at 120-130F I turn it down to 100-110F and leave it overnight or or up to 12hrs usually. I'm going to start a new rule where I only heat a few hrs max after it looks waxy because I feel like 12hrs is over-kill at times. Then I cool the vacuum chamber down to whatever it is outside...lately around 30F, but spring is afoot. Release the vacuum and I have my wax.

I also put my honey into a nice tall pile or make it into a snake shape, I realize this doesn't help the gasses escape the honey but it def helps make it a nice wax compared to leaving it a super thin film. 
I will be trying a thin film vacuum purge next time that should only take a couple hrs but create shatter, excited for a lesser waiting time. I used to think wax was best but I feel a thin film will purge best reguardless...end of story.
If I were you I would focus on it too but if you really want wax that bad then I would try starting at a very low temp like 90-100F and pull your vacuum before you heat things up. Then make sure you are at full vacuum and let it sit at the lower temp for a while. then see if it waxes up at all, if it does just turn up the heat a wee bit more to 110F or 120F possibly. Just trying to give you suggestions that I'm not positive will work. Try whipping before vacuuming to introduce air bubbles helping it puff up under vac. Also keep it in a thicker pile to begin, the cooler temp may help keep it puffed up instead of getting too runny and deflating quickly.
Most of the time I really try not to get past 125-130F, but after my last second wash stuff waxed up I spaced out and it hit nearly 140F and it remained waxed up.
Wax is still a unmastered technique for me.

That honey comb looks pretty sweet! nice and white too! Probably gets your head super high.
I'm glad I have someone kinda at the same spot with BHO as I am. I'll be posting a lot of my BHO here so we can bounce ideas BnF


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 24, 2013)

ok, so at that icmag site, one comment says "i've never had decarbed oil like that ever wax up"...meaning the fresher the bud the easier it may be to get it to wax up...if you have had some bud or trim sitting around drying out for months then you BHO, it'll probably come out really really dark and won't want to wax up.
Don't know if this is correct but it is an idea for sure. Yours looks very dark compared to mine...here is a pic of mine in honey form.

all pics taken from driod razr. second picture is only one with flash on. pics were taken near the very end of the initial butane boil-off...there was not much bubbling at this point.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 24, 2013)

Some LCOG that has been under a 432w HTG 7-band LED the entire stint of flower...no other lighting until recently I threw another LCOG in there with a 240w HTG 7Band LED. Lanky strain but it focuses in dense nugs and getting you hiiiiigh with out a couch lock or a down at all. Has about a week or so until harvest. debating if I want to let this one go extra long to see if the head high keeps developing or if couch lock starts to develop.

Some smaller trainwreck flowers that are being flushed currently. they have mainly been under a 400w ushio hps but started under the 240w led. 
i'm hoping to get 1.5oz or more off each one which will be good considering how skinny the stocks are...but the root zone is large. These plants have always had help standing up so they never had to develop sturdy stocks.

Just wanted to show that these are my next BHO worthy plants and looking forward to sharing...wish i could actually share the product to get better feed back. 
From now on this stuff will probably get put into my journal and I will just reference or put a link to it. I will also be starting a separate journal for my Chocolope as it's completely different than the LCOG and TW.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 24, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> but it melted..



to me it looks like you had to keep going.. 

on the last picture, were the bubbles purging(exploding) slow/grainy like? thin/ liquid like? 
grainy, or slow would be good..



lately, when i bump up the heat on my material, the time depends on the frequency of the bubbling action.. i cant say 4 hours here, 3 hours there.. i dont go by time, i go by the movement of the material.. I also go by the low heat approach, and take a TON of time slowly reaching my final heat.. 

sounds like you need to not to not get your oil ever over 130.. (with that material)

if so, get your muffin.

start off your melt down really low, 110, once liquid, full vac, and if it keeps getting bigger and biggger, and never melts, rasie the heat a little more.. if it does melt, fairly fast, drop the heat to 100.. 

i love honey comb. i just got myself a pipe i've been eyeballing for a few months now! easy wax pipe, not so much oil..


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 25, 2013)

In my pics of the honey there really isn't too much action going on at that point. Along the edges there were some smaller bubbles still popping. Right after that I folded the paper to smash the bubbles and rewarmed the honey to about 90F before I realized it was easier to compile the honey after it cooled down and hardened a bit. Your oil doesn't look bad to me. I'd prolly hit it depending on if it's gonna make me lazy or not 
I'm going to make some more BHO from my LCOG here in a couple days...I'm runnin low.
Enjoy your day and dab away!


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i just got myself a pipe i've been eyeballing for a few months now! easy wax pipe, not so much oil..


Could you possibly upload a pic of the the pipe? I'm always interested in new glass. I heat up a glass "hot-rod" with my vector mini torch and then just dab onto the rod over a bowl filled with herb to catch the drips off the glass rod. Works okay. I've now gotten lazy to the point where I just throw it on top of some herb. But I use a vape, tall water pipes with ash catchers, 1Es, and sometime I just dab the oil/wax all by it's self to get a good flavor for it or i even throw it on top of herb in the vape which is pretty awesome. We usually hit the vape before we start into the water pipe.
PEACE!


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 25, 2013)

I smoke this oil early in the morning sometimes... like 8 or 9 am on my days off. it ruins my day. by the time noon rolls around around I am so fuckin burnt out I have no energy for ANYTHING. and if I keep smoking, I just feel like shit and get immume to the hoots by the end of the day. anyone else get this?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is my new pipe!

Traded a friend 4 grams for her! yaaa... 







its got a hollowed out bowl, and had a "health stone" (lava rock) in its place

very simple to use over every thing eles i have tried, (except a pen) but those things cant be spilled and what not..

the stone on this is cool to the touch within seconds, leaving it ready to be packed pretty much instantly. 


smoke shot

[video=youtube;kZgDHBeO3zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZgDHBeO3zg[/video]

i myself dont blame the weed on me being tired, i blame my lack of sleep and nutrition, when those are in tune, im a pretty healthy and alert person.. 

I just got this pipe this weekend, im used to my waxy topped bowls as well. Looks like im going to be smoking a lot of oils/waxes now.. We shall see if im burnt out like you guys.. As you can see in my video, im not trying to take the biggest hits, and i usually hold them as long as possible. Small good hits are what im ALL ABOUT, unless impaired..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

here is a better shot, all cleaned up... and a solid 51.7 gram muffin ball..

sprayed onto parchment

placed parchment under fan, absolutely no heat, just lots of air movement over top..

oil reached 60F

through into vac..

muffin ball was really big and hard to manage, so many vacs, and releases were involved, barely reached 20HG most the time before muffin was too big.. after enough times, got muffin, NO HEAT... 

650 baquet has a much different approach. I want to try it his way soon here, i just know my way will work, and didnt fee like experimenting on this one.. 

although my way takes a longggg time to get muffin..








i have now turned my heat right on up to 118

here is what happens with first initial vac

[video=youtube;NW1cELvjiW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW1cELvjiW0&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]

i got the liquid looking oil, so i dropped temps to 115F
-----------------------------



our goal is to get rid of these big purging bubbles.. small bubbles barely breaking the surface is a good sign, full vac, closed off valve, the surface of the oil is actually 116F


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 25, 2013)

HAHA! awesome i want to call it "foam"! Looks pretty cool. The video looks pretty good. At that point I would ya drop it down to 110F...you chose 115F big woop, and leave it at full vacuum for quite a while. I don't feel your way is too far off from mine. We both start with little to no heat and then perform a slower vacuum. Though, that is a pretty interesting looking muffin in the pic next to the cards  looks sweet for sure. Did it stay wax-like after the vacuum or is it still vacuuming? 51grams initially, what does it weigh now? My biggest run so far yielded 3.1grams lol I want to do a huge run sometime, which to me would be qp or half pound haha. 
I really wish I had someone nearby to actually show results to and bounce ideas off of but that's why I'm here...if i had a friend i wouldn't be on here so much haha!

Nice lookin pipe, how much it cost ya just out of curiosity. I think i've seen something similar to that at one of our head shops. 

I've heard of many ppl saying that when they dab they are useless afterwords.
....speaking of which...420 break!

...okay I'm back with a much needed toke...haven't had one since my three oil rips this morning about 11hrs ago. I work 6:30am-2:30am m-f and I CAN'T smoke anything that will give me couch lock, maybe now that i have been growin and tokin on my own crops for around a yr now so i'm getting picky for sure! I can barely stand burning my buddies organic heavy foliar sprayed herb...just feels so damn thick in my lungs compared to my hydro non-foliar herb. They also like to get retarded when they smoke....I like to feel energized which comes from sativa mainly...or more specifically THC not CBN. Some people who are addicted to speed and other related drugs like meth have found relief in concentrates that are high in THC and very low in other cannabinoids. I find that cool and I would love to be able to grow for patients making them the best concentrates or raw flowers that they want! 

So back to why you feel lazy after dabbing, could be because your material has been much much more decarboxylated (much older, much longer cure) or simply that it came from a plant that has a natural tendency to make you somewhat tired...that "somewhat tired" feeling can feel way stronger when in concentrate form. My LCOG was blasted only 1.5wks from harvest, I dried the nugs slowly in an oven until pretty fagile at 180-200F...I really tried not to let it get too hot. I would turn the oven on then back off and let it sit, if i felt it got too hot for my liking i just left the door open. Maybe this is why it doesn't make me very tired but the effect wares off quicker than concentrates with a larger overall effect(body and head). Next time I will try it without drying the nug so much, I hear the drying part makes the bud lose some of the fruitiest of flavors. Have you checked out the skunk pharm llc website? You should if you haven't, I feel like they are the masters of extraction haha def a great informational site. 

I love my LCOG and Trainwreck because they help me chug along through every day. Recently I had to wait on a harvest and bought an oz of Blue Dream from my buddy but that's all they had. So for about 5 days there I was struggling at work in the mornings and when i came home from work all i wanted to do was get syked up for something but i would take a rip and pass out...
I recently made that BHO with it and it makes me pretty useless haha, but if i put it on top of a bowl of some LCOG the massive head high and the intense laziness make me feel slightly drunk and i sit there looking like this guy>> for a while staring so intently outside imagining all this fun stuff i could be doing before i realize I'm starving lol

Over the years i've just realized that you gotta pace yourself with herb and treat it like a luxury once in a while or the one thing you enjoy most will become like a cigarette...just always trying to get high but never quite gettin there. The only way i will start out with the dabbing is if i know i'm going to be outside working for the next 3yrs minimum. Then sometimes I have to smoke in order to eat otherwise i have to appetite, and i'm skinny enough as it is. 

I'll have to start posting videos on my youtube just so i care share them on here.

Just so you know, unless I quote someone or reference someone i'm usually just speaking from experience. If you disagree with anything i have said or will say just let me know because if i'm actually doing something wrong i'd rather be doing it right and I would much rather have my facts straight as well. I'm always open for discussion, poor communication is the fault among many failures, so like my band teacher told me.....if you're going to screw up, screw up twice as loud as normal so we know something needs to be fixed and you can improve the quality of your music!

I'll be in touch man!


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> our goal is to get rid of these big purging bubbles.. small bubbles barely breaking the surface is a good sign, full vac, closed off valve, the surface of the oil is actually 116F


just give it time. I let mine sit while seemingly still full of bubbles and they just every so slowly popped, the oil will slowly dry out too and the drying helps pop bubbles.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 25, 2013)

.....i would totally be making some bho right now if i didn't leave next to one of the busiest streets and i would look weird in the daytime with a mask on haha...look like i'm making some sort of bad drug or something to someone uneducated in the sort...too bad it's like that. High Times had an article a yr back about dabbing and how non-users may easily or do look at it more negatively than marijuana in flower form being smoked from a joint or pipe. It's understandable and that's were us MJ users have a responsibility in trying our best to be professional as we can in what we do and where we do it. I would hate to have a bunch of ppl blow them selves up here, or anywhere, and for some reason it pushes back legalization way further.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I also whip just a weee bit @110F before I cool it to 80F fold it together and throw it in the vacuum.




im afraid to heat it at all before the initial first vacuum.. 

if i do heat, i try to use it as little as possible, like 90f, very shortly.. I prefer fans.. I also dont really play with my material much, only when i work it back to the center.. 

im afraid of heat, and whipping, because i have ruined many batches with heat too soon.. 


i also just realized this.. Through out the entire heated vacuum process.. If you take your oil out, let it cool to 65F, it shouldnt be sticky to the touch.. if it is.. you probably messed up with heat already..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

traded 4 grams of my santa cruz blues wax for it the pipe.. 


I cant say you do it better, or worse than me.. 

we all have a bit of a tweak here and there.. as long as you can do a melt test, and you see no crackles, i think you are doing just fine..


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 25, 2013)

no bubbling or really no movement at all as it ments?

so this next i'm going use a room temp or 90F water bath to boil of the butane...for however long that takes. Then I'm going to put it in the vac as is, all spread out, and pull the vacuum full. See what happens at room temp, then start warming it to 100F or less and see what happens.

It really shouldn't be sticky? Are you saying that at any one point during the vacuum process you should be able to take it out and cool it to 65F, touch it and it won't stick, if it does you may have messed up? i guess it may not be sticky to a fairly quick touch, and the more waxy it gets it would get less sticky. Sorry just kinda confused cause i know it's very sticky right after the initial butane boil off.

Can you boil off most of the butane at room temp or does it get to sticky and get trapped in lots of bubbles?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

it is very sticky after initial boil off.. butthen i get muffin..

after muffin, i melt down, very low.. material will determine how low you should be.. 
a

after you can reach a full vac with a little heat, (100F+)

you should be able to take that oil out, let it cool, and yes, it should be not sticky (meaning it does NOT stick to your fingers after 1.5 seconds) .. this is just a sign that you are on the right track to wax, that is all. 

did you mean, "bubbling as it melts"

bubbling as it melts is different from CRACKLING(sparks and what not) 

bubbling is good/fine.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Can you boil off most of the butane at room temp or does it get to sticky and get trapped in lots of bubbles?


i can boil off enough butane at room temp (62F) and with a fan directly blowing on the tane, fairly quick.. if i had no fan, there would be huge bubbles, and yup, trapped shit under neath.. but with the fan, those big bubbles get blown away, i get a pretty good boil off... with no eat

here is how it looked right before i put it in vac 62F


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn2tRQt4MgE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

loll.. ok, someone said my video was long... that video only has about 2 minutes of worthy watching! loll, you dont even talk about anything.. so what is going on here?


did you spray.. and heat to 91F - no vac

then vac? and now you have all these little bubbles? i think its fucked  

my bubbles dont pop that fast and that little at such a low temp.. unless you bumped up the temp.. if so, it looks like its too high..


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a feeling this got missed, so I would like to quote it.

" All you guys are funny.
First off if you get honey comb from vac purging you are not doing it right, the videos on youtube that show people half ass vacuuming and then letting cool down before fully purged so it will hold that honeycomb structure. A group of cats I know whip their shit the second they are done spraying and leave it in a way too small container [thick film purging] in a hot car for three or four days. 
I am so sick of people wanting to ruin their oil. Keep that shit sexy. Honeycomb and wax are NOT the desired results of anyone who knows what they are doing. Wax or honeycomb means you left undesirables in your oil. If you don't believe me maybe you will believe one of the smartest men on this website, I am sure Jump177 would love to hop in here and clarify some things."

and this too

'
_
but the only way to get crumbly wax is with a vacuum chamber. period._


Nope, sorry you are mistaken and badly informed. Don't purge correctly and then let it sit out for a couple days and viola, crumbly wax!"


"No not unpurged, not purged properly. They are two different things. Water and butane will purge itself out given enough time and temp. Purging is getting moisture out also, not just butane. Leaving either of those in your oil and it will wax up after time. You idiots who make budder/wax/honeycomb are just making your erl deteriorate faster. Have fun smoking all that waxy goodness!!!

If I am so wrong then tell me what makes oil wax up Mr. science."




'im with hammalamma 100% on this

this whole wax/honeycomb fad is such bullshit, and really irritating because of the fact that so many smokers are being misinformed by idiots and perpetuating that mis-information

wax/honeycomb IS AN INFERIOR PRODUCT. it has much more surface area exposing much more of the oil to oxygen and light. Your cannabinoids and terpenes will NO DOUBT degrade faster in wax/honeycomb form that a hard sap/shatter. 

the ultimate product is TOTALLY CLEAR sap or shatter like oil. this means you have gotten the impurities removed to the point where your sample is visibly clear, like you can scan a fucking barcode through it. 

Now that said, wax/honeycomb CAN be good, if you start with such a product as which I just described (clear sap/shatter) But it is still the same product, just with air whipped into to make it waxy. Is that any better??? NO"


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 25, 2013)

Ya no sparks at all lol I got that the first time i tried QWIso. now I just air dry QWIso with a slight heat from a heating pad. works great in the end. i've vac purged a pile of QWIso once and it bubbled pretty good, i think it help purge it further.
The video is great man, I hope to have some more pics and videos up after the next few days...i'm pretty busy so it takes me time.
Keep up the work.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn2tRQt4MgE&feature=youtu.be



im not sure on how stretchy your bubles are.. but you want them to look more like so

[video=youtube;dGvkpsD8ktE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGvkpsD8ktE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> did you spray.. and heat to 91F - no vac
> 
> then vac? and now you have all these little bubbles? i think its fucked
> 
> my bubbles dont pop that fast and that little at such a low temp.. unless you bumped up the temp.. if so, it looks like its too high..


you asking me?? lol


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

that long bit you posted.. sounds like a bunch of mad thoughts.. Im pretty sure my shit aint inferior.. 

people who smoke the oils and waxes seem to lean towards my own grown waxy shit, ha! and i cant even grow that well.. 

i know im getting the best of the best on what my ladies are producing though, and thats my goal, and waxy or oily, it all tastes and feels good, i dont see why soooo many people try to hate, fuck, i still love good everything weed, as long as it comes from someone who cares..


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 25, 2013)

those guys at icmag really know their shit. its a site filled guys with very high IQs, in and outside of the pot field. after what ive been reading, and experiencing, I think they may be right with the honeycomb theories. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

650baquet said:


> you asking me?? lol


no, im referring to that video vacpurge posted, its got like 0 info ..


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> that long bit you posted.. sounds like a bunch of mad thoughts.. Im pretty sure my shit aint inferior..
> 
> people who smoke the oils and waxes seem to lean towards my own grown waxy shit, ha! and i cant even grow that well..
> 
> i know im getting the best of the best on what my ladies are producing though, and thats my goal, and waxy or oily, it all tastes and feels good, i dont see why soooo many people try to hate, fuck, i still love good everything weed, as long as it comes from someone who cares..


yeah the inferior part might not be right, its definitely good shit the honeycomb thats for sure.

their theories just feel kinda stronger for me because its what ive been saying from the start. then I read that thread... and those posts kinda confirmed what I always had wondered.

besides the inferior part, what else do you disagree with?

and I mean no offense in any way of this. just trying to get it figured out, and its a hell of a lot of information and good knowledge about to be passed around I think...


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

here is my input

i achieve oil by removing the vapors (water/butane) i know for sure are getting sucked out of my chamber.. 

to get wax, all i do is continue the same exact process..

now to get something better than what i am creating, i would think you would need to winterize, to remove the other shit in there. skunkpharm goes over plenty on that.. 
i have not done that, do these guys at icmag mention any of that with there oil?

here is what i am saying, 







at the moment, if i decided to get a very thin film , and let it cool down, i would have a transparent oil/shatter, "scan a barcode through that shit"

but, i am going for further stage, and all it take sis more time.. 
i wont touch this at all, and show you the progress. its been about 119-120F for a couple hours..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

650baquet said:


> 51grams initially, what does it weigh now?



weighs 50 grams on the dot :]

put in exactly 12 oz.. trim, and very very very tiny nugs. HEADBAND


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> loll.. ok, someone said my video was long... that video only has about 2 minutes of worthy watching! loll, you dont even talk about anything.. so what is going on here?
> 
> 
> did you spray.. and heat to 91F - no vac
> ...


haha, theres a reason it took 2 days to upload. 4gb.


whats going is the camera is IN the chamber. you should try it  its fun. the muffin almost left the paper so I had to close the valve! thank god for fail close because I slammed that fucker shut quick haha.

yeah, that is right after the spray. it got to around 80-90f when I cooked it off in the hot water. then scrapped it, onto paper, onto heat for a few seconds, then I started filming.

temp of oil was like 90-100. temp of chamber floor was 90f. temp of griddle was like 120-130.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> here is my input
> 
> i achieve oil by removing the vapors (water/butane) i know for sure are getting sucked out of my chamber..
> 
> ...


to get something better than what you are creating, do you think that bumping up the heat, and bubbling it a bit more. and possibly melting it from its honeycomb and turning it into a perma goo, and purging it harder would benefit it and make it better? 

my oil also looked like that picture, the soon to be wax. its cloudy and looks grainy, like there is sugar or salt in it or something kinda. then it went away. I am not sure what happened.

that end picture is the first time ive been able to play with it at room temperature. it peeled 100% off the paper, no mess, at room temp, and even my finger heat didnt melt it that bad (unless you let it sit,,, then youre fucked), eventually it turned to shatter.. rock hard. I fucked up while scraping it and trying to break a chunk off, the blade was like a mini catapault and it shot a chunk of shatter somewhere in the room, probably on the carpet. oil is good though.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> haha, theres a reason it took 2 days to upload. 4gb.
> 
> 
> whats going is the camera is IN the chamber. you should try it  its fun. the muffin almost left the paper so I had to close the valve! thank god for fail close because I slammed that fucker shut quick haha.
> ...



goood, so what happened with it? is this the one you almost had wax? 

dude, do you have windows movie maker on your computer? 

my 45 min vid was only like 300mb.. you need to edit that shiet! 4gb upload is soooo much, haa, your internet provider gonna throttle you down..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> my oil also looked like that picture, the soon to be wax. its cloudy and looks grainy, like there is sugar or salt in it or something kinda. then it went away. I am not sure what happened..



i dont melt down my wax, because, its perma goo after.. i dont like that shit, whether it be healthier or not.. 

yes, i have melted it too far, and yea, its perma goo after wax. no good.. 


so it sounds like you could keep going on that shatter

its a good sign if it starts chipping, and flinging around at room temp.. 

i mentioned before on here. if you can take it out, let it cool down, and touch it with out the sticky shit, you are on the right track to wax..


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 25, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> the ultimate product is TOTALLY CLEAR sap or shatter like oil. this means you have gotten the impurities removed to the point where your sample is visibly clear, like you can scan a fucking barcode through it.
> 
> Now that said, wax/honeycomb CAN be good, if you start with such a product as which I just described (clear sap/shatter) But it is still the same product, just with air whipped into to make it waxy. Is that any better??? NO"


I've never exactly care which physical properties my concentrate has, i've said before, so i'm definitely going to be trying for shatter...i wish i had the income to use everclear to winterize and make some really pure stuff


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


>



i had my labels backwards 






the part I labeled "oil" is actually starting to wax first, full vac, 120F 
going to sleep now, check it out in the AM


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I've never exactly care which physical properties my concentrate has, i've said before, so i'm definitely going to be trying for shatter...i wish i had the income to use everclear to winterize and make some really pure stuff



you could save yourself the time and money, and just easily shoot for shatter..

shatter is a tad bit easier on the dabber, it dont get crumbly, just chips.. 

wax, honeycomb, you name it.. its to impress IMO :] 

its pretty classy IMO as well, it really shows off the flower in an awesome way.. 
ive seen some creative wax molds made. And well, i likeeee,


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 26, 2013)

over nighter, woke up, temps are at 122F, lost a little vacuuum, so i put her back up







keeping it as is till i get home from work..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 26, 2013)

soooooooooooooo, my temps ended at 130F, i wanted them to stay under 125F. but i guess the temps outside effecet my temps inside..
final weigh in..


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad to have you back...hope work didn't kill ya whatever you do!

Nice, seems like a reasonable amount of butane purged. I'm glad to be correct with just giving it time to wax up. I'm STILL searching for a thread i read a while ago about how to make wax and i swear it was on here. But the guy always ran his honey overnight in the vac at low heat 110F up to 24hrs and it would look just like yours.

Quick question, is my wax turning out so yellow because only about 5-10% of my trichs are amber ish but all are very milky?


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 26, 2013)

OH YA! and I also want to mention; I have been performing my runs at night when it's around 25F. Everything is that cold...the butane, bud, pyrex...my face...and my second run of LCOG was done using the mason jar "soak" method. The butane only slightly boils initially for a bit then completely stops cause it's so cold out, about 20min later there's no noticeable difference in the level of butane. I only soaked for so long to try and extract more...I read somewhere that below butane's b.p. it can take 1-2hrs for the oils to be fully extracted.

Also I'm curious how much slower the chlorophyll and other unwanteds are extracted...or dissolved into solution rather. I'm going to continue the mason jar method as curiosity always gets the best of me.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 26, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Glad to have you back...hope work didn't kill ya whatever you do!
> 
> Nice, seems like a reasonable amount of butane purged. I'm glad to be correct with just giving it time to wax up. I'm STILL searching for a thread i read a while ago about how to make wax and i swear it was on here. But the guy always ran his honey overnight in the vac at low heat 110F up to 24hrs and it would look just like yours.
> 
> Quick question, is my wax turning out so yellow because only about 5-10% of my trichs are amber ish but all are very milky?



i believe the color has a few factors involved.

each strain has a unique tint, im not sure on how to predict the color.. but... the spectrum seems to go from yellow to red.. and the younger the material, the lighter the color.. 


i have done runs with just buds, and got both the yellow, and the red outcomes.. this headbad and my santa cruz blues tend to produce redder material.. my purple kush is nice and yellow.. 

i went to a festival over the weekend, had an amazing time with friends, and a new lady friend i camped with (but now she has gone home :[ ...) .. now that im back to reality, and work, well, im really kind of bummed, i miss it all, i miss the lady. 

"hope work didnt kill ya what ever you do!"

it really did today, i work in the wireless communications industry.. 
today i was working on a tower, solo, I was up there, and needed help aiming the antenna, so i called multiple coworkers (one of them was supposed to be ready to help) trying to get a hold of someone so i could get a reading.. Everyone was unavailable. I was forced to go up and down this tower 6+ times due to this.

towards the final up and downs, i was too fatigued, i couldnt finish the job, i was really frustrated. FINALLY, after i gave up, i get a call, my boss says there was an emergency blah blahh, and now he is ready to help me, FUCK THAT!, 

Im pretty damn good at fixes, and not giving up.. but today, i told him i was done for the day... 

the problem still exists at the tower, so tomorrow, im doing the same thing, but i better fucken have some help.. or im just not going up that thing.. 


this real world shit sucks..

on another note, i just signed up for tough mudder today right before that!

need to really get to training :] 

im sorry for the darkness, hope you guys are doing some awesome runs!!!!..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 26, 2013)

650baquet said:


> OH YA! and I also want to mention; I have been performing my runs at night when it's around 25F. Everything is that cold...the butane, bud, pyrex...my face...and my second run of LCOG was done using the mason jar "soak" method. The butane only slightly boils initially for a bit then completely stops cause it's so cold out, about 20min later there's no noticeable difference in the level of butane. I only soaked for so long to try and extract more...I read somewhere that below butane's b.p. it can take 1-2hrs for the oils to be fully extracted.
> 
> Also I'm curious how much slower the chlorophyll and other unwanteds are extracted...or dissolved into solution rather. I'm going to continue the mason jar method as curiosity always gets the best of me.



i'll tell you what i know about cold and warm and what not..


i tend to spray at night in cold as well.. my tane flows right through my tube pretty easily when its really..

when i spray in a warmer temperature, i believe my tube and the material tend to freeze up, i think its because of all the moisture , condensation? And the butane has a harder time flowing through the tube.. 

SO, i think i may insulate my tube, wrap it with some sort of foam wrap, try to make it like a cooler. 

ive been curious about the mason jar method as well, but when i saw a tutorial, i think the process involved about half, to a whole can of butane for just a few grams of weed.. and im also afraid it just wont be cold enough where i am. ...


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 26, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> this real world shit sucks..


AGREE! I'm only 23.5, I'm worked mainly nursery/greenhouse/landscaping but after last summer my joints told me no more. I love being outside and completing the job gives me more satisfaction than where i'm currently at...not sure if i should be worried about mentioning the companies name so i'll just say it's a sandwich shop made famous by Jerry haha. At least i'm working nearly fulltime but it sucks, i'm currently debating landscaping for one more season hopefully being able to save enough money to get to Cali.

One summer I worked for the agency( i really really don't want to mention their name on here) responsible for keeping our northern border maintained. That Summer we started at the Peace Gardens in ND and worked all the way back about 100miles into MT before I went back to college(which i am no longer attending do to my inability to commit and focus in one area...i want to do everything it seems). We stayed in hotels all summer and i was way younger than the other workers, 19 at the time, and i don't drink leaving me in my room burnin herb while they closed the bar down every night it seemed. Though I made like 18/hr so i was pretty happy. 12k by the time i was done for the summer.

I still have no clue what I want to do for my future career though i really enjoy fixing/building things...i have a feeling i'm going to fall back to owning a greenhouse or something just cause i've always had a natural greenthumb and i'm too unmotivated to pursuit a college degree sadly. I've had a dream of running a business with a good friend but he has been in SD for a long time and has chosen to take a different path in life and for a while now I have felt like I don't care to to much of anything anymore because i have no one to do things with, anybody who has a real interest in MJ...that's why i might sound like a mad babbler recently, i've just had so much on my mind and no one to speak to haha then it all comes out at once and in the wrong place and poorly worded.

Hope work goes much better tomorrow, I have had to remind myself of the positives a lot to stay happy these days.

Tough Mudder????


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 26, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> ive been curious about the mason jar method as well, but when i saw a tutorial, i think the process involved about half, to a whole can of butane for just a few grams of weed.. and im also afraid it just wont be cold enough where i am. ...


You can opt to use a prechilled stainless thermos in place of the mason jar. Last time I actually wrapped these wrist gel packs around the jars. Don't know how much that helps but some i'm sure. I just try not to touch the jar with my bare hands for long if at all. WHOLE CAN FOR A FEW GRAMS, for the 20.6g of bud and 3.1g yield I got with a 20-30min soak i used maybe 1.5 cans and that's only because i did i really quick rinse with more butane to try and wash some more oil out...i know of a pretty popular youtube video that a guy lives in a warmer climate i'll link it then make references to it.
[video=youtube_share;VTVRYk0Zdg4]http://youtu.be/VTVRYk0Zdg4[/video]


So he empties the whole can into an EMPTY LARGE jar. If you know some physics and chemistry you just know this isn't the most efficient way to utilize the $6can of vector...I use the smallest jar i can fit my herb into leaving enough room to swirl it around a bit. My thought is that the butane will come in contact with the cold herb almost immediately and the smaller container helps achieve that. I just have a couple holes in the lid opposite to that of the inlet hole where you place the nozzel. While poking the exhaust holes, pry the tool down and away from you as to shape the hole in a way that the escaping gasses shoot away from you not towards to. I can def feel a lot gasses escaping out of the exhaust...I;m not worried about the mason jar exploding while blasting haha so i'm going to experiment with smaller exhaust holes slightly increasing the internal pressure possibly helping more of the butane stay in liquid form. The pressure would only be increased slightly and only while the can is being emptied.
While blasting use caution, because the plant material close to the inlet and exhaust can be blown around and small chunks may fly out. Multiple small exhaust holes helps the problem.
After filling each jar to just level with the top of the material it soaks of "x" time. Shorter for better quality. I would say at 30F I would soak for 5-10minutes minimum but i need to experiment more.
I use my old bubble bags as screens, easy to rinse and reuse, I just rubber band my 28 or 76 micron as tight as i can and seems to work just fine. I'll drain until it barely drips. Then after I clean that up I get the water bath started.
...and that's the end of anything different with the extraction method.
I throw the jars full still full of product into the freezer after drying a bit for a second run later.
Making multiple clarity checks during the extract is wise, just as with Iso extractions(except thank god butane barely extracts chlorophyll compared to iso) So eventually it gets really cloudy especially if you shake it a lot, I kinda wait until it's a very nice solid color for a higher yield/lesser quality.

MAD THOUGHT: Insert can of butane into pressure vessel, equalize pressure to that of the internal pressure of the can, poke holes in can(somehow) and would the contents just drain right out??? There is probably much more to that than i realize lol. Basically it would be cool to build a vessel that would allow you to release the contents under pressure and then perform a soak under pressure maybe...idk like a said mad thought.

I guess I would just rather have a Terpenator or some other butane recycling extraction unit.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 26, 2013)

tough mudder, i heard about it this year through a friend. its my kind of thing :] 

http://toughmudder.com/oregon-2013-sample-course-map/


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 26, 2013)

When he takes the lid off his jar before adding the bud you can just see the fumes blasting out of the top...anybody got a light?? lol jk of course


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 26, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> tough mudder, i heard about it this year through a friend. its my kind of thing :]
> 
> http://toughmudder.com/oregon-2013-sample-course-map/


That sounds sweet actually but ya not my type of thing lol, maybe when i used to hang out with some ppl in the guard and do more stuff like that...maybe i need a testosterone patch haha! I'm a long distance biker though , not the same thing, but it's finally warming up enough for me to have time for a decent ride where i'm not all tense. I started biking when i lived in Kona, my old boss and his wife are tri-athletes and really gave me a lot to look up to but I'm out of it cause I actually want to have time to focus on my girlfriend and dog and plants and the rest of life and training takes way too much time. So i'm focusing on one aspect, biking. This last winter was rough on me though, got lazy, but now that i'm not landscaping I won't be getting home at 630-7 all wiped out not wanting to do shit even on the weekends i just wanted to recover for the next week. 

Anyways RIU is starting to soak up a lot of my time as well now lol and my girls are beckoning me to check on them. I MIGHT be doing a run tonight since i'm all out, but doubt it. Most likely tomorrow evening...all i know is i'm going to my girlfriends grandparent for easter and it MUST be completed by then or i may not survive haha


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 27, 2013)

650baquet said:


> When he takes the lid off his jar before adding the bud you can just see the fumes blasting out of the top...anybody got a light?? lol jk of course


no!
you know, i am more afraid of getting injured at the gas station, over my bho system.. I gotta fill up a full tank twice a week .. Many stupid things could happen there..I blow a few times a week lately 


"Inhalation of butane can cause euphoria, drowsiness, narcosis, asphyxia, cardiac arrhythmia, temporary memory loss" - wikipedia


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 27, 2013)

straight up :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Here is a Radio Show discussing our passion


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Im loving this skunkpharkresearch!

"Who knows how old the recipe actually is, because the surviving recipe is from Exodus 30, verses 22-30:_22 Then the LORD said to Moses, 23 &#8220;Take the following fine spices: 500 shekels of liquid myrrh, half as much (that is, 250 shekels) of fragrant cinnamon, 250 shekels of fragrant cane, 24 500 shekels of cassia &#8211; all according to the sanctuary shekel &#8211; and a hin of olive oil. 25 Make these into a sacred anointing oil, a fragrant blend, the work of a perfumer. It will be the sacred anointing oil. . . .__30 &#8220;Anoint Aaron and his sons and consecrate them so they may serve me as priests.&#8221;_


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 27, 2013)

vacpurge said:


>


to this



about a months worth of practice :] -by vacpurge


----------



## Drewbowls (Mar 27, 2013)

Great thread


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Drewbowls said:


> Great thread



tell me a bit about yourself drewbowls...

seems to me you may have been someone interested in this beezneez.. so you created a RIU account, and left your first comment on this holy grail ? 

thats one instance, could have been a million other possibilities .

any who, thanks! just pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee be safe, where ever you are blowing, make sure there is plenty of air movement, and no pools of tane around.

if you already know whats up, and have some new ideas, please share!


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 27, 2013)

hey guys. just an FIY, i just ran the rest of my SCB, i got the wax, no problem.. she finished at temps of 147F..

BUT THE KICKER!

the color reallyyyy darkened up.. i would say this only sat out about 1-2 weeks longer than my original pull.. so ya, theres some really important info right there...

blow asap, I'd say, chop the plant, and after chop, you should not wait longer than 2 weeks to blow.. -THATS FOR BEST COLOR.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 27, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> View attachment 2589123


HAHA thought you might say something like that...and i've been feeling that way a lot lately too.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 27, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> the color reallyyyy darkened up.. i would say this only sat out about 1-2 weeks longer than my original pull.. so ya, theres some really important info right there...
> 
> blow asap, I'd say, chop the plant, and after chop, you should not wait longer than 2 weeks to blow.. -THATS FOR BEST COLOR.



Ya that's def what I experienced

just to reference again, this is LCOG 1.5wks from flower then dried in oven, jarred, and chilled to 30F before beginning the butane soak.

So I'm about to do some runs with LCOG bud about 4wks from harvest, but i feel it should come out pretty light colored still. How long from harvest was your last SCB blast?


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 27, 2013)

Drewbowls said:


> Great thread



Yes welcome stranger!
Hope we can help with any of your questions


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 27, 2013)

the soon to be shatter, or whatever ends up happening lol


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 27, 2013)

how do you guys cook off the initial butane? in very very hot tap water? or just warm water?


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 27, 2013)

Well i think we agree not to go too hot with the water, just so it's warm 80-90F. It may take longer, any you might have to change water out more frequently. IDEA: you could run a hose from your tap in the house outside so you can continuously have warm water. I'm debating placing the pan on a warming pad used for clones after most of the butane is gone and throw a fan on it. It might work idk how warm the pad really gets just need to shoot it with my IRT.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 27, 2013)

I get it as hot as the tap can get it. I think thats around 110F. so the butane/oil is that temp right off the bat. but between the ice cold ground im putting the dish onto, and the ice cold butane dish in putting in there. doesnt take long to let off those BTUs and cool that water quickly!! that water id imagine drops at like 1 degree per second, not too sure where it stops at. maybe you guys can point your temp gun at your water?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 27, 2013)

lately, i have used no heat, i just spray, i get about 1/2 an in of a butane pool, i then place that directly under a high speed fan.. my surrounding temps are usually in the lower 60s...

I have tried hot water baths ranging from 80F-150F.. all it doe is speed it up, i never let my actual oil reach a higer temp than 80F.. 

.. i just ran 12 oz.. i was able to fan dry the tane off and ready for vacuum withing 30 minutes, oil was about 60F before vacuum.. ... 

basically, just focus on little or no heat initially. thats the best advice so you get your muffin.. oncc you get muffin, that is when you apply real heat..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 27, 2013)

650baquet said:


> So I'm about to do some runs with LCOG bud about 4wks from harvest, but i feel it should come out pretty light colored still. How long from harvest was your last SCB blast?


if you store your material properly, it should keep its nice color.. i did no with mine..


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 28, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> if you store your material properly, it should keep its nice color.. i did no with mine..


If it's a small enough plant, like 1-2oz, sometimes it doesn't even make it into a jar before it's used up. 75% of each plant goes to concentrate.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 28, 2013)

This is random, but i just did a quick yield/watt calculation. At my highest efficiency i'm running about .55g/watt. If i'm doing it correctly, I'm running about 1400w total and could harvest 20oz every 12wks if i put some more time into keeping plants more consistently sized. And if i always had more plants cloned and in veg than i really need then i can make sure my flower room is always packed.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 28, 2013)

vertical growing seems like the best way to go.. if you are shooting for gram/watt..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 28, 2013)

TreeBurnah831420 said:


> Can you guys go to my youtube channel and give some advice on ORGANIC
> nutrients / home made nutes. Im trying to build a following for weekly updates.
> Any comments and subscribers are appreciated! Please only people with HANDS ON
> EXPERIENCE!
> ...


 you are in the wrong section buddy...

*BHO with Vacuum oil/wax tutorial
*

FOR THE SAKE OF THE THREAD, i would like to keep things related to BHO, and ways to improve it.. !!SKNAHT


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 28, 2013)

650baquet said:


> If it's a small enough plant, like 1-2oz, sometimes it doesn't even make it into a jar before it's used up. 75% of each plant goes to concentrate.





im pretty much on the same route.. i noticed though.. my last harvest, bho run, my bho smelled like wet plant still! i think a decent/qucik dry and cure help in the final outcome.. 


i cut down a zip recently.. dried for 4 days. now ive placed into a jar with the lid cracked.. 


ive yet to come up with the optimal drying cycle.. but i got this perpetual shit happening. so im going to be experimenting with a few different tweaks, one day i will share my best discoveries :] 


i like turning most my crop to bho, I have smoked manyyy great flowers, and there is a nice abundance of great work around my town.. 


i would love to be able to show off a prime flower one day, and also have an oil that just wreaks my strain..


my friends seem to like the stuff though.. i dont know if im a tough judge, or if others just appreciate all weed.. lolll..


but over the weekend on the camping trip, i took a pretty goooood _TRIP_... usually when i am at that level.. my mind is pretty much engulfed in marijuana thoughts and ganja kingdoms.. 


(deep in the dark woods) I had one moment where i could visualize how a a light penetrates canopy levels.. all the individuals around me, we acted as the canopy level, and every time we moved, shifted, i could see the light break its way through..




All i could think about was how can we optimize the light, ( i think i was mostly thinking about indoor lighting) we(I) waste soo much light/energy/time with the unsused footprints of the light.. if im gonna be using all this energy, i want it to be fully used.. All those open spaces are potential ...


I also had a pretty dissapointing moment when i looked at MY weed.. usually, i am just blown away by how beatiful the plant is.. ( its always been someone elses tree) but this time, i felt like i was looking at glorified dirt :[ .. i held about an 8th in my hand, and in disgust, crumbled it up and threw it across the air.... my buddies thought i was crazy, i was just mad.. ( i ended up getting home, and blasting all my nugs affter this).. im tough when it comes to my own produced work.. bho was all that harvest seemd to be good for anyway :/ 




BUT ya, blaahh blaahhh blahh, 


I love taking the best out of my trips :] 


Im on a determined road to perfection :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> you are in the wrong section buddy...
> 
> *BHO with Vacuum oil/wax tutorial
> *
> ...



Edit: thread is open for bho, marijuana prep for bho, and memorable trip discussions  

I'd say vacpurge and 650 probably have some fun stories.. 
bUt! I wonder what kind of things fadedawg has dipped into


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 28, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> lately, i have used no heat, i just spray, i get about 1/2 an in of a butane pool, i then place that directly under a high speed fan.. my surrounding temps are usually in the lower 60s...
> 
> I have tried hot water baths ranging from 80F-150F.. all it doe is speed it up, i never let my actual oil reach a higer temp than 80F..
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 28, 2013)

i wish i had good advice from the get go! my bad, im still learning :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 28, 2013)

but that is my way, im pretty sure 650 gets his oil to the 100s before vacuum..

that may be possible for some strains.. but for testing purposes.. leave heat low until you know your products lmiits!


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 28, 2013)

Alright guys...I'm out the door to perform a run with 27.5g of LCOG bud and another separate run with I would guess 35gs of sugar leaves I forgot to weigh before I packed the jar. But I'm only doing the buds at the moment due to I ran out of parchment paper. I'll to the sugar leaves tomorrow. I'm soaking for ten min then check clarity. Its slightly warmer than usual 50F and dropping. I'm not sure yet how long I'll soak. I packed the jar pretty tight this time for a test to utilize my butane better. I'll be updating with pics soon!!!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 28, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Alright guys...I'm out the door to perform a run with 27.5g of LCOG bud and another separate run with I would guess 35gs of sugar leaves I forgot to weigh before I packed the jar. But I'm only doing the buds at the moment due to I ran out of parchment paper. I'll to the sugar leaves tomorrow. I'm soaking for ten min then check clarity. Its slightly warmer than usual 50F and dropping. I'm not sure yet how long I'll soak. I packed the jar pretty tight this time for a test to utilize my butane better. I'll be updating with pics soon!!!!



are you doing the mason jar soak method? ewww


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 28, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> im pretty much on the same route.. i noticed though.. my last harvest, bho run, my bho smelled like wet plant still! i think a decent/qucik dry and cure help in the final outcome..
> 
> 
> i cut down a zip recently.. dried for 4 days. now ive placed into a jar with the lid cracked..
> ...


Ya I def sounds likes it's a good idea to wait until it's not smellin or tastin green.

I'm trying to transition from burning mainly nug to mainly concentrate(BHO most of the time for mow) to save on my lungs a little bit. I tried bubble bags a few times and even though i know my technique wasn't great i still didn't get nearly the yield i wanted or was hearing about. I moved on to Dry Ice Hash and was astonished at the results with little effort, not to mention it's ready to use right away. I've tried QWIso 4 or 5 times and because I can only get 91%iso around here and I was going to have to purchase online anyways, it seemed like it was an opportunity to give BHO a go. I'm having a lot of fun with it so i'm going to continue!

There's a decent amount of good herb around here but I have just never been able to make a solid steady connection till recently, but at that time i was finally getting my own crops so i didn't need him and was saving a lot of money. It's hard to say how I compete with others. Of course I prefer my own, but my friends stuff is still dank for sure just a darker bud and heavier high. So to each his own. Everybody who stops buy and burn my stuff always gets so ripped after a few hits they turn it down, but they are usually very low tolerance. I brother-in-law is 27 and has burned for a long time; he said my Trainwreck was very good and had a nice grapefruit hint but way too dense for his liking.
So I'm happy with my shit so far...but I still know there is plenty I can improve on helping my plants live to their full potential.

I know that feeling of disappointment, when consistent and on a roll growin great shit, then it just seems like maybe I totally forgot to boost one plant or some shit and it turns out half-assed fluffy not great trich density. I just feel like i wasted time and money at that point and i'm probably going to end up short on herb. It's not exactly "abundant" here so it's a struggle to find good variety to choose from.

Well i'm going to go grab the honey that should be done with the initial butane purge. It's been 1 hr on a warming pad outside. Outside temp dropped to 47F, the warming pad reads 78F, and of course the butane boiling off was below 0F somewhere but my IRT doesn't go that low. 

Be back with pics.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 28, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> are you doing the mason jar soak method? ewww


Yep, giving it another shot since I feel it worked ok the first time...I just used 1.5 cans for the 27.5grams of nug. see how the yield turns out. it soaked for 20min, I kept checking the clarity of the butane and it seemed like after ten min it had barely changed color, I don't know if it's a combination of the cold surrounding temp and the very light colored young bud. It should be some very nice yellow-amber.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 28, 2013)

im happy to hear you tried the other methods, and are now into the BHO method.. :]

looking forward to pics, results..


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 28, 2013)

This jar held most of it, i'd say about an eighth in another jar. putting it on the computer screen makes it look like there's less than there really is, The IRT still read 78F on the warming pad and it was right around 55F in the pan. I'm going to pass out, continue in the morn.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 29, 2013)

27.5 in.. so whats the weigh-in at the moment?


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 29, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Alright guys...I'm out the door to perform a run with 27.5g of LCOG bud and another separate run with I would guess 35gs of sugar leaves I forgot to weigh before I packed the jar. But I'm only doing the buds at the moment due to I ran out of parchment paper. I'll to the sugar leaves tomorrow. I'm soaking for ten min then check clarity. Its slightly warmer than usual 50F and dropping. I'm not sure yet how long I'll soak. I packed the jar pretty tight this time for a test to utilize my butane better. I'll be updating with pics soon!!!!


We still get light amber after a 2 hour soak in a thermos, so don't be shy. You might consider a 30 minute soak for bragging rights, followed by another hour and a half for the rest.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 29, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> We still get light amber after a 2 hour soak in a thermos, so don't be shy. You might consider a 30 minute soak for bragging rights, followed by another hour and a half for the rest.


That's kinda what I've been reading...so ya I won't be shy next time.
Would you do your second soak session immediately after the first or do you wait for the nug to dry again?
It's still cold enough outside that barely any butane evaporated out of the jar during the soak but I will be using a prechilled thermos when summer rolls around. 

I will have pics of the finished product later today and I will be doing another run of just sugar leaves and a few stems that were covered in trichs. Do you suggest performing a second wash of the "trim" quality material? I know some ppl say Iso is probably better for a second wash cause it can extract more oils quicker that butane, but each time i've tried it the iso just turned green only a few second into the wash, and that's just a major turn off for me.
What's your best suggestion on what to do with material after the BHO run? Or just toss it after it seems butane isn't extracting anything more?


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 29, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> 27.5 in.. so whats the weigh-in at the moment?


parchment weights 1.45.g SOOO it appears that i'm at about 2.5g at the moment


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 29, 2013)

At this point i'm curious why I didn't yield as much as when I did my last run with with LCOG, maybe it's because I soaked for little shorter time and possibly because i packed the jar pretty tight. I'm going to loosen it up and divide among two jars from a second wash, break up any chunks of nug. 
I'm going to run this toothe sugar leaves. Forgot to weigh before i packed the jar...oh well. I plan on doing atleast a 1.5hr soak with this one.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 30, 2013)

yo! i went ahead and made a nug breaker downerr errrr.. hope it works!

used 
2x4s
1/4 inch hardware cloth
wood screws


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 30, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Would you do your second soak session immediately after the first or do you wait for the nug to dry again?
> ?


I pour one out and the other in immediately, using 0F butane.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 30, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> I pour one out and the other in immediately, using 0F butane.


Sweet thanks. I've done that except my butane will only be as cold as it will get in my freezer don't have a deep freezer. 

Sorry guys I didn't have time to post pics before I left for easter trip. But I don't know whether to call it shatter or not. It bends if you're gentle or if its warmed up in your hand. But it chips or breaks under quick movements. It has bubbles in it cause I keep playing with it. 

I'll be updating more tomorrow night.

Can't wait to get home...the trip was awesome from the back door to the car but then the dog threw up and then threw up again bit on my leg this time lol needless to say a little bit of a buzz kill but at least I have an excuse to chill in my sweats all weekend!

Take it easy chaps!


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 30, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> yo! i went ahead and made a nug breaker downerr errrr.. hope it works!
> 
> used
> 2x4s
> ...


Sweet! Looks like it should work. And particular reason you made it rectangular? I'm more of a square guy haha


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Hee, hee, hee............ Look forward to a performance review!


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 30, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Hee, hee, hee............ Look forward to a performance review!


Wish I could post pictures from my phone. I personally think shatter and the "honey " form looks more appealing and cooler than wax.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 30, 2013)

well I think im starting to get the hang of this. boiled it off with warm/cold water. got some nice big snotty looking chunks in the initial purge:












cracks aint getting any smaller... 




right after purge... chunky:




melting, still looks a little chunky:




pure liquid:




after a few hours at 100-110 and full vac with pump running for 4-5 hours and got this, not sure what to do now:
















I then put it into the chamber at 80f or so and eventually ended up with this after falling asleep from a nap. also.. I put a rag over the exhaust port of the vac pump. it ran for 4-5 hours today and the rag was wet with pump oil/moisture.. also notice that my pump oil is getting low. where do I get this stuff from? and what is that steam coming out of the exhaust port on my vac pump?? surely not still moisture from the chamber after pulling for 4 hours???


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 30, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Wish I could post pictures from my phone. I personally think shatter and the "honey " form looks more appealing and cooler than wax.


seems like some fucking faggot erased my last posts regarding wax and honeycomb being an incomplete form so I will post it again.

"First off if you get honey comb from vac purging you are not doing it right, the videos on youtube that show people half ass vacuuming and then letting cool down before fully purged so it will hold that honeycomb structure. A group of cats I know whip their shit the second they are done spraying and leave it in a way too small container [thick film purging] in a hot car for three or four days. 
I am so sick of people wanting to ruin their oil. Keep that shit sexy. Honeycomb and wax are NOT the desired results of anyone who knows what they are doing. Wax or honeycomb means you left undesirables in your oil. If you don't believe me maybe you will believe one of the smartest men on this website, I am sure Jump177 would love to hop in here and clarify some things."

"im with hammalamma 100% on this

this whole wax/honeycomb fad is such bullshit, and really irritating because of the fact that so many smokers are being misinformed by idiots and perpetuating that mis-information

wax/honeycomb IS AN INFERIOR PRODUCT. it has much more surface area exposing much more of the oil to oxygen and light. Your cannabinoids and terpenes will NO DOUBT degrade faster in wax/honeycomb form that a hard sap/shatter. 

the ultimate product is TOTALLY CLEAR sap or shatter like oil. this means you have gotten the impurities removed to the point where your sample is visibly clear, like you can scan a fucking barcode through it. 

Now that said, wax/honeycomb CAN be good, if you start with such a product as which I just described (clear sap/shatter) But it is still the same product, just with air whipped into to make it waxy. Is that any better??? NO"


"_Crumbly wax is terrible and harsh after a hit off the nail. You do not want wax / budder and need to aim for clear sap / shatter as mentioned before. Honeycomb is just a gimmick do not fall into it. Basically all club wax is not worth the money until sap / shatter take over as it should. It is just harder to make good sap / shatter than to blast scrape and single vac into honeycomb without properly purging the oil. It is about getting the product out fast and making money for them and honeycomb is perfect for that."
_

"you say oil is harsher than wax because it is an "oil"

take your wax, apply heat with heatgun or lightly with a flame until it melts back to oil. is it magically harsher now because its an "oil" vs "wax"???

wax is not dried out oil. it is oil with air whipped into it. oil left to "dry out" is simply underpurged oil with gas escaping from it, which causes it to form the budder/wax state. 

wax is also less dense because of all the air. a giant dab of wax may be equal in weight to a small dab of shatter, because the shatter is so dense."


https://www.icmag.com/ic/picture.php?albumid=104&pictureid=58650





some good reading there... take what you want from it. I am still not sure whos right and whos wrong about the who wax debate??!


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 30, 2013)

not too bad for a few $ :] 

this grinder just made things wayyyyyyyy easier :] 







a few slides back and forth broke down 26 grams in just a few minutes :]







i need to maybe swap this tube for one about half its size







im working on the muffin ball as we speak, purtyyy colors :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 30, 2013)

vacpurge said:


>



hey! out of curiosity, do you see very tiny bubbles breaking the surface of this stuff at your last heat and full vac? if so, you should be able to leave it at that heat and just wait it out, full vac locked off..


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 31, 2013)

no, when I came back it wasnt moving. I think I would need to bump the heat up a tad but im scared to perma melt it.

wow thats a lot of paper in your tube. does that really help??


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> wow thats a lot of paper in your tube. does that really help??



the paper was used for filler ,. yes it does help.. you cant have all these open spaces in your tube, or else you get an inconsistent flush..

i had to use 2 cans of tane, but .. still got a decent pull..

you gotta bump up the heat man.. or you can just stop. im sure it taste good as is..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> im scared to perma melt it.


if your material is pretty much not sticky to the touch at room temp, you are safe to bump up heat, and not goo fo lifeeeeeeeeeee.. if its already sticky, and doesnt tear apart without leaving a mess.. i'd stop there..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

got some resultsssssssssssssssss

so, i started out with an entire plant.. 

this plant was 1/2 of an experimental run.. I grew this scb with only fox farms ocean forest soil, and PHd water the entire cycle.. ( i also did this to a pk) i had no feed cycle for these babies.. 

HEAVILY NEGLECTED intentionally.. I wanted to see how far the plant could go, and it could go the entire way! :] now, the bitch looked beat for about the entire 2nd part of her life  but she kept kicking.. I've been doing nothing but learning... 

hung her up to dry for 5 days, then chopped down nugs off stem, placed into a curing jar for 1 day.. thennnnn, used my large grinder to easily prepare my baking 

26 grams in.. 
muffined
melted down at 130F purged a couple hours
bumped up heat to 140s, purged over night
woke up to this, 145F








the current look, since i aint in no rush, gonna throw back into chamber, 149F :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

i'll let you guys know how this goes :]







.44 grams + 1 Tbsp. Butter


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally home...here are my results.
I did 2 runs both soak method. 27.5g LostCoast bud packed pretty tight into mason jar, and my second run was trim with some trich covered stems. I'm thinking the butane extracts slightly better when the bud isn't packed so tight, but not positive on that yet. I know it's good to pack your columns pretty tight if i'm correct but that's under the principal if you have big air pockets that's technically less time that a given amount of butane actually makes contact with a given amount of material. So i'm not sure if I should also be packing my jars tight when soaking...i guess by packing the jar tight i'd still be utilizing the butane better because it's soaking more material with a given amount of butane.
Anyways...
I used about 1.5 cans of butane.
I used my warming pad used fro germing or cloning to help keep the dish warm while it purged outside(45F). I did not take a picture of the first run on the warming pad but here is a pic of my run with trim.

The pad gets to about 105 if you set it on carpet or about 90F on my kitchen counter. Outside it was only hitting around 78F.

My screen after straining the trim jar. I'll soak my screens in iso after i get a few more built up.

I've got a leak in my vac system somewhere cause I lost about 10inHg over the hr and I was in too much of rush to get packed up and leave town to fix it. I'm going to submerse my chamber and put a little pressure into it to see if I find bubbles.This is my bud run after it vac'd for about an hr at 120F then I played with it folding it and pealing it. wasn't a great idea because it introduced a bunch of air into it but whatever it was fun.
I apologize for not having any pics during vacuum.

Still a lot of air bubbles in it so I will throw it back in the vac now that i'm back home and have time to find my leak. It's not rock hard, I can bend it around if I'm gentle or if it's warmed in my hand but chunks will break right off after i stab it with the dabber and give 'er a quick pull. I can touch it for a couple seconds and doesn't stick to my finger. Tastes better than the last wax I made by a little bit. Again the LCOG is very heady and hits you immediately. I personally can't tell if i can taste any butane or any chemical-like flavors. So far i'm satisfied but I know it's not perfect. I'm not even trying to get a specific appearance out of my BHO I just want a good purge for sure, and i feel these could probably use more purging. I did top a bowl with some from the trim and it just melted right down, no funny business.

Left is the first run with bud, right is second run with trim. so far yield for them is 2.4g and 1.4g respectively.
I let the trim run soak for 3hrs...not on purpose but I needed more parchment paper before i could strain it and traffic was SHITTY!
I used a 28micron screen for the bud run and a 76micron for the trim run just to see if my 76 would let much crap through.

Well I'm going to grab a bite to eat and I'll be back so see if anyone's had a chance to take a look.
Please tell me straight up what you think and any suggestions you may have at this point.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 31, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> .44 grams + 1 Tbsp. Butter


looks very tasty...hope it goes well man. Those waffles better be from scratch lol jk 
ENJOY IT MAN!


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 31, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> "First off if you get honey comb from vac purging you are not doing it right, the videos on youtube that show people half ass vacuuming and then letting cool down before fully purged so it will hold that honeycomb structure. A group of cats I know whip their shit the second they are done spraying and leave it in a way too small container [thick film purging] in a hot car for three or four days.
> I am so sick of people wanting to ruin their oil. Keep that shit sexy. Honeycomb and wax are NOT the desired results of anyone who knows what they are doing. Wax or honeycomb means you left undesirables in your oil. If you don't believe me maybe you will believe one of the smartest men on this website, I am sure Jump177 would love to hop in here and clarify some things."...............and so on


I remember reading this once before. I'm not going to try to get any honeycomb or wax...even if it's not as good it's not easy to dab anyways so I was tired of it after my first experience. I really dig icmag.com thinking about registering for an account there. 

Has anybody had those Jolly Rancher Sticks???

I feel that's a lot like the consistency of my BHO right now with some bubbles still in, so i'm in the process of purging more bubbles out.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2595346
> I feel that's a lot like the consistency of my BHO right now with some bubbles still in, so i'm in the process of purging more bubbles out.


thats a goood consistency.. you know, i rec you get into winterizing if you want just the jolly .. it removes more more shit as well as butane.. order it online.. :]

but a the current moment in the right and left pictures. would keep purging..
if you purge at a low enough heat, the bubbles will eventually get smaller and smaller, then you get wax... if you time it correctly. you can stop it right before wax.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

ooo, one hour at 120F .. that seems low enough. you can try 115.. but just purge, and stop as soon as you see one little piece start to wax, and get all foggy like you know?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

goddamnnn, this makes the lady she came off look hott!







i'd rec you cope and paste this image url and see the big pic :] 

http://i45.tinypic.com/34fh36c.jpg


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 31, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> ooo, one hour at 120F .. that seems low enough. you can try 115.. but just purge, and stop as soon as you see one little piece start to wax, and get all foggy like you know?


Yes i know, i just watched a video on youtube before I came to check for comments that shows some oil starting to wax, maybe i'll actually link it for you...skip to 2min into the video
[video=youtube_share;cbrmZq3uH9k]http://youtu.be/cbrmZq3uH9k[/video]

I've got it purging right now. Guess my dog took a nip into my vac line and i didn't notice. soooo just cut that chunk out. He's actually a great dog and we have cables and cords all over the house, he never chews on anything but the tags, so we always have to remove that in case he accidentally gets carried away and starts into the cable. I had to splice a brand new pair of Turtle Beach headphones back together and lost like 3 f-ing feet of length...but he's only 7 months now and that's the only thing he's done worth disciplining him for.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 31, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> goddamnnn, this makes the lady she came off look hott!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like honey when you leave it on the counter with the lid off and the sugars start to separate....sweet!


how's the flavor/high man?


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 31, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> thats a goood consistency.. you know, i rec you get into winterizing if you want just the jolly .. it removes more more shit as well as butane.. order it online.. :]
> 
> but a the current moment in the right and left pictures. would keep purging..
> if you purge at a low enough heat, the bubbles will eventually get smaller and smaller, then you get wax... if you time it correctly. you can stop it right before wax.


I've looked into winterizing but i honestly don't really have much extra cash at the moment...I was just burning some of this BHO on top of a bowl now and noticed a nice black plume spiral off making me more motivated to winterize though.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

i found out about brett mav maybe about one year ago now :]


I KNOW, YOU KNOW, when it starts to wax, just end your process right there..

that dog! hope you raise him well. i want a dog someday.. i miss my old ones.. i got the beach, i gots parks, i need my buddyyy


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Looks like honey when you leave it on the counter with the lid off and the sugars start to separate....sweet!
> 
> 
> how's the flavor/high man?


i took a tinyyy dabble into it, smoooth, very smooth, and the effects are way niceee. im currently on edible though. so overall, i am pretty fried, i need a big nap.. but! gonna make some pk babies first!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 31, 2013)

http://weedtracker.com/cannabis/topic/45342-cannabinoids-terpenoids-and-flavonoid-boiling-points-and-properties/


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 31, 2013)

in my opinion you guys need to raise temps to 180f ish


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 31, 2013)

that would melt the honeycomb/wax, no?

I will try 180.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> that would melt the honeycomb/wax, no?
> 
> I will try 180.



lollll


cmonn vacpurge.. you just realized low temps are good.. 

maybe you can eventually reach 180F, with a super strain, like maybe my SCB, but my PK gets to the finish line at 120F..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

i looked at that link? where does 180f come into play? what are you trying to achieve at that heat? 

are you using an oven and a pyrex? is there any vacuuming involved? 

180F = goo for life, the quick vacuum way..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 31, 2013)

i go from hot water bath to parchment to freezer. nice amber oil every time and it stays stable.maybe 180 is too high as i have not measured exact temps.it could be lower.i have a pyrex on a hotwater bath till theres no activity. but no vac either, i do believe you can use lower temps with a vac applied. and your wax did look good in the 1st post! iv been reading and dont know why vacpurges shit wont cooperate...that new batch looks like it hardened up, did you smoke a piece to see how it is vac? also why isnt anyone winterizing their shit?


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 1, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> also why isnt anyone winterizing their shit?


We winterize around 98% of our non polar extractions.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 1, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i go from hot water bath to parchment to freezer. nice amber oil every time and it stays stable.maybe 180 is too high as i have not measured exact temps.it could be lower.i have a pyrex on a hotwater bath till theres no activity. but no vac either, i do believe you can use lower temps with a vac applied. and your wax did look good in the 1st post! iv been reading and dont know why vacpurges shit wont cooperate...that new batch looks like it hardened up, did you smoke a piece to see how it is vac? also why isnt anyone winterizing their shit?



I am going to start winterizing. Just learnt what it was the other day.

hot tap water is 110F FYI. boiling water is 212F

not too sure why mine wont cooperate either. I think it might be my pump/chamber/heat set up, or my patience. I made some the other day with very very fresh material, kept it super super low heat. and seemed like it still didnt want to wax. it was a friends oil and he kinda rushed me, I woulda left it in the chamber longer. but boy was it ever a nice, light yellow color, whereas mine comes out brownish/amber.

as far as taste/high.. I find it all about the same pretty much. some tastes better than others, but it all depends on the size of toke and heat of nail. either way, it all gets me super stoned.

25g wet material. 2 runs. 2.5 cans per run, before weight 4.3 after weight 3.3


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2013)

i have a pan of water on the stove set to med high heat. i would assume it has to be 150-160-170 cause i get it to right before boiling. that oil looks good^^ whats the advantages of making it wax up or budder up? if you take that from hotplate to freezer it should temper nicely and be touchable.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 1, 2013)

there is no advantage of wax or budder IMO other than its easy to handle, and most randoms havnt seen it before so they think its this amazing stuff thats 2x as potent as plain ol looking shatter.

I did take it to freezer, only way I can get it off the parchment. otherwise it just melts back down into a sticky mess... and thats in canada where outside is like 15F right now. cant imagine how bad itll be in the summer when its 100F


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2013)

damn! also i thought u should only do bho with dry trim. are you using fresh frozen or what?


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 1, 2013)

my whole life, ive been using powderized, old dry material.

yesterday (yellow pics above) was fresh, non frozen, ground up material.

right now ive got butane and old, dry material sitting in the freezer for 24+ hours. I am going to give it a run and use very little butane... try to replicate Ezextractions' thread... seems like he got wax/honeycomb pretty easily. not that its a good thing (to some people).. I just really wanna make honeycomb so I can say I know how, and have done it. after this I am going to start aiming for absolutes/clear shatters with 0 plant waxes that dont hurt the lungs. lungs cant be replaced.. the extra money I spend on ethanol and another 10% loss in oil weight *can *be replaced.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2013)

its all about preference. some people will prefer wax over shatter. what matters is making sure processes are done correctly and safely. im gonna have to try running fresh material in the future. one quesion i have is when running a closed system for reclaim, does anyone know how long they should soak for?


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 1, 2013)

so heres for tomorrow.

had some home made bubble hash, non melt sitting around not getting smoked, so I threw it in the coffee grinder, grinded the hell out of it, and threw it into the pile. 14 grams of weed, pretty crystally too, and like 2 grams of hash. I am hoping for 4 grams of oil.








wasnt quite enough to fill the tube... should I take the weed out, and cram parchment paper for the first half, then put weed as second half or what?


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 1, 2013)

also, what do you guys think regarding using used filters that restrict some flow and create pressure in the tube? or should I use new filters and rinse quick?

also got 2/5 holes in the discharge end plugged off so it doesnt drain so quick and builds up some pressure and sprays out, other than just leak out with no pressure. opinions?


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 1, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> damn! also i thought u should only do bho with dry trim. are you using fresh frozen or what?


I personally have been using bud about 1.5-3wks from harvest, basically hung till completely dry, I might jar it for a week depending on how fluffy it is. If it needs further drying I throw it in the oven at lowest temp til crumbly. Then jar it and throw it in the freezer for a day. Or until i need it.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 1, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> its all about preference. some people will prefer wax over shatter. what matters is making sure processes are done correctly and safely. im gonna have to try running fresh material in the future. one quesion i have is when running a closed system for reclaim, does anyone know how long they should soak for?


I have no clue. I soaked some good trim for 3hrs using mason jar method and it came out pretty dang good. If I winterized it i'm sure it would be very nice.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> damn! also i thought u should only do bho with dry trim. are you using fresh frozen or what?



IMO, bho should be used foe the finer hashishesss..

if you have a lot of random trim, and just randoms.. i would say go for another extract process. this process really makes the material used shine.. and the bette rthe input, better the output..

sorry to hear you were rushed vapurge! i fucken hate that shit! :] so i have learned, i tell someone its gonna take me a few days till i even start on it  .. but realistically, i get started right away.. OOO, and dont update them.. just let them know when its done :] ... cuz most the time its too hard to predict, especially on material you have never touched.. 


i think a good rule of thumb for all material when you start off.. 
no heat, OR SOME DO low heat (90F and lower ) to get your muffin..

after that. melt down at 115F, and place under full vac for forever, or until you are ready to bump up heat.. (EX. material aint bubbling no more) -----

that is a really nice color vacpurge, you should be able to make it look and feel like that with no freezer :] ../ with teh right heat/ vac, and TIME


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2013)

vacpurge said:


>


you seeee, this is why i used about 15- 20 filters stuffed into my tube on my last run.. 

pack your tube , evenly, not firmly.. then take a measurement of how much empty tube you haev. ( mine was 7 inches) 

empty your tube, fill up the end with how ever many filters it takes to fill up youtr empty area.. then pack with weed..

you can use your old filters for previous runs to fill up your tube for the filler.. ESPECIALLY SINCE you are using ground and randoms material..

BUT! if you are doing a run of specific prime choice nugs/trim, i would say use NEW FILTERS to fill up your tube.. 

ALSO, filters will absorb the butane, so you probably gonna have to use just as much butane as you would with a full tube of weed..


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 1, 2013)

I am using basically ground up bud. its bottom of the bag, lots of good powder, crystally leaves, etc.. and I added some hash to give it an extra kick, so it should be the equivalent of bud, but I have a feeling you dont chop yours nearly as much.

that coffee filter thing seems super weird to me, but ill give it a try and see how it turns out.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I am using basically ground up bud. its bottom of the bag, lots of good powder, crystally leaves, etc.. and I added some hash to give it an extra kick, so it should be the equivalent of bud, but I have a feeling you dont chop yours nearly as much.
> 
> that coffee filter thing seems super weird to me, but ill give it a try and see how it turns out.



the coffee filter thing is weird, i would prefer to have smaller tube, or more weed:]
imma get me a smaller tube made soon here.

and i dont like spraying powdered stuff, from my experience, ive gooed for life all of it.. i sort of got this semi sticky tafffy stuff once.. that took soooo much low heat.. i dont think i ever reached above 115F, and i started out around 90F

the grinder i built with wood and hardware cloth works out pretty damn fine for me!


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 1, 2013)

maybe thats why im getting goo... chopping it too fine?? do you freeze yours? do you ever re bust the buds and re rinse them?

I have been saving my rinsed weed.. I wonder if it would be possible to do the thermos method with the 3 or 4 oz of rinsed meterial that I got....


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> maybe thats why im getting goo... chopping it too fine?? do you freeze yours? do you ever re bust the buds and re rinse them?
> 
> I have been saving my rinsed weed.. I wonder if it would be possible to do the thermos method with the 3 or 4 oz of rinsed meterial that I got....



i have fr0ze once, and that was with freshly harvested buds, i cut the bud off plant, scissored up to as small as i could, then placed in a ziploc into hte freezer for 48 hours.. then quickly placed into my tube, re froze , then quickly blasted.. 

im not a fan of that method 

i got a killer product. but too much effort..

i would prefer properly dried input, fresh.. OR, properly stored material.. 


i have collections gathering as well, i have little budlets that i am going to sift out of the already ran material.. i am then going to grind those down, and blow them.. i may do that soon since i aint got any fresh material to work with ATM.. 

got headband, and blues, gonna try and do two different ones, in one vac chamber :]

oooo yaaaa, so i stepped on my damn heat adjuster nob on my griddle, this griddle worked really damn good! but now she broken :[ .. gotta swoop up a new one now..


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 1, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i have fr0ze once, and that was with freshly harvested buds, i cut the bud off plant, scissored up to as small as i could, then placed in a ziploc into hte freezer for 48 hours.. then quickly placed into my tube, re froze , then quickly blasted..
> 
> im not a fan of that method
> 
> ...


It's not even the effort really just seems like it takes more time waiting around for shit in the freezer, when I chop/grind my plants i usually do it all my scissor but it's usually only 3oz or material at once. But I don't chop my nug up quite as smalll as i can the first time...i'd say i don't want a diameter larger than a dime for my first soak. Throw all the bud into one ziploc and the sugar leaves in another and both into freezer for a day. If i know what jar i want to perform the soak in i'll throw the bud/trim straight in there then into the freezer. That's only if the bud is dry enough, it may have to go into the oven if I need to do perform a soak very soon. Then on my second soak i just brake up largest pieces and soak for a longer time period with little agitation.

SIDE NOTE: I just watched this Tamisium demo he always has the butane warmed and the receiving tank chilled because and i quote "butane chases cold and runs from heat". If i warmed my butane can in water at 90-100F and had my jar super chilled I wonder if more of the butane would be attracted to the material instead of escaping out of the exhaust, or is it best to have both the butane can and the jar chilled? I'm sure it's been mentioned but all i want to know is if you guys chill your cans?..i see that one time you rechilled your packed column and doing all of this yielded a better product, was it that much better?


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2013)

650baquet said:


> It's not even the effort really just seems like it takes more time waiting around for shit in the freezer, when I chop/grind my plants i usually do it all my scissor but it's usually only 3oz or material at once. But I don't chop my nug up quite as smalll as i can the first time...i'd say i don't want a diameter larger than a dime for my first soak. Throw all the bud into one ziploc and the sugar leaves in another and both into freezer for a day. If i know what jar i want to perform the soak in i'll throw the bud/trim straight in there then into the freezer. That's only if the bud is dry enough, it may have to go into the oven if I need to do perform a soak very soon. Then on my second soak i just brake up largest pieces and soak for a longer time period with little agitation.
> 
> SIDE NOTE: I just watched this Tamisium demo he always has the butane warmed and the receiving tank chilled because and i quote "butane chases cold and runs from heat". If i warmed my butane can in water at 90-100F and had my jar super chilled I wonder if more of the butane would be attracted to the material instead of escaping out of the exhaust, or is it best to have both the butane can and the jar chilled? I'm sure it's been mentioned but all i want to know is if you guys chill your cans?..i see that one time you rechilled your packed column and doing all of this yielded a better product, was it that much better?


i have neverrrrrrrrrrrr chilled, warmed my cans, just shake um up a bit.. then spray...

I'm curious to a test, you should try that out :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2013)

650baquet said:


> It's not even the effort really just seems like it takes more time waiting around for shit in the freezer, when I chop/grind my plants i usually do it all my scissor but it's usually only 3oz or material at once.


the fastest way i have ever made bho was with the fresh frozen trim.. it only take 24-48 hours of freezing... but you gotta have your material ready before hand... 

for me, it takes hourssssssssssssssss to scissor up just a few ounces of material ready for my tube.. 

if you plan on doing multiple runs though.. seems like dime sized nugs first run are cool.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 1, 2013)

before

after covering with p.paper and taking a rolling pin to it, you could head a lot of the bubble just popping and would sometimes shoot a ittybitty flake out so gotta have the sides sealed.

Full vac at room temp(68F) for a while then warmed with my heat pad for a while...got stoned with my girlfriend and before I know it i passed out lol woke up around 1AM to this. Not clear anymore, slightly sticky to the touch, it is on the gooey side...but it still snaps if you yank a dab off it. Not sure if i really helped it any but got rid of nearly all the bubbles in it. It's fine by me in this condition...and I only got a couple little flakes of herb in it so yay. 

It's more like an AirHead now than a Jolly Rancher Stick.

played with it a bit more so can possibly get a better perspective.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2596651
> played with it a bit more so can possibly get a better perspective.


looks like it works :]


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 1, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> the fastest way i have ever made bho was with the fresh frozen trim.. it only take 24-48 hours of freezing... but you gotta have your material ready before hand...
> 
> for me, it takes hourssssssssssssssss to scissor up just a few ounces of material ready for my tube..
> 
> if you plan on doing multiple runs though.. seems like dime sized nugs first run are cool.


ya takes me a while to trim sometimes. it probably takes me about 30min per oz of material depending on how meticulous i'm being and if i'm doing the whole process of chopping down to dime size and separating everything then it def takes a bit longer. I start to get lazy and bored then i end up just chopping right through the middle of nugs instead of carefully plucking them apart. makes for some good scissor hash though.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 1, 2013)

why not just throw it in the grinder real quick????


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2013)

650baquet said:


> ya takes me a while to trim sometimes. it probably takes me about 30min per oz of material depending on how meticulous i'm being and if i'm doing the whole process of chopping down to dime size and separating everything then it def takes a bit longer. I start to get lazy and bored then i end up just chopping right through the middle of nugs instead of carefully plucking them apart. makes for some good scissor hash though.


:] tend to get extremely lazy towards the end as well, bigger chunks, less care. just trying to finish 

i think i have trimmed about 6lbs down to buds for selling purposes in my lifetime :] and that is plenty enough for me! not saying i got a lot of experience, just hate trimming.. 

i dont use an electric grinder. i foresee it getting dirty after a use or two.. then you gotta clean it, wipe it, not break it, cut yourself.. 

i went to the store to check them out the other day.. 3 liter grinder starting at $30, sky is the limit with price/quality.. 

im happy with my wooden, manual grinder :] cant mention that enough on here...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2013)

grinding so much easier! i use a grinder that creates a tobacco type shred, nice rough chop.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 1, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> looks like it works :]


yep well enough for me. 

Oh hey check out my Choco...she's ready to boom into flower and this is the first time in a long time i've had a "main cola" and it's gonna be fat if i use something to keep it tight.


I know she looks kinda shoved into the corner there but two more LCOG are going right in front of her...after you had explained goood triiiip lol was thinking about utilizing every inch of my room where I can still see light. I'll put some of my less prized clones here and there to fill gaps, might have to set them up on stools or something; just turn most of that product into some sort of concentrate.
I already have her tied up with a quick adjust rope so i can easily tighten as it shifts around with increasing weight. Tried to get a good side shot but the light is fucking with my phones camera. My plants have always seemed to do fine with foil walls i'm kinda cheap at times...but i have a bunch of left over panda paper that i used to separate off a veg room and i kinda like it, soft on the eyes but i don't know if it reflects more light more efficiently than foil. Here soon I'll be adding cfls underneath the Choco, does wonders for that very low scraggly crap that i would normally chop off about a week into flower.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 1, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> grinding so much easier! i use a grinder that creates a tobacco type shred, nice rough chop.


Guess i'm not to the point where i'm trimming so much at once that i'm just sick of it. I don't like grinding for some reason just think it's degrading after all the effort i just put into the plant haha...but i'm at the stage of just growing pretty damn dank herb and have only made BHO like 6 times now. I anted-up with the last number of clones i took so i can make sure i have an abundance of herb...i can't afford to buy anymore haha...so i may be resorting to grinding here soon!


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 1, 2013)

well... heres tonights project. 14 grams bud. 2 g hash. 2 cans of butane. all powderized. all frozen (butane, extractor + weed inside). got excited, grabbed everything out of the freezer, grabbed dish, and was spraying within 30 seconds... realized I hadnt put any paper or filters in the empty spot of the extractor. I dont think it mattered.

spray was different.. not as pressurized or violent. no gasses present, the butane was all liquid and very very cold.

evap off in very cold water... still tons of butane in the oil hence the pictures being so bubbly: 3 grams before + a 2nd good rinse id imagine.













and then I had thisl.... this was fun lol. intense. most excitment ive ever had while making oil. quite the muffin. my biggest ever. plus I got to watch it creep up to my gopro and shut the valve off when it was about 1/8th of an inch from the camera. it was awesome! as soon as I shut the valve the expanding stopped instantly and I was at 26/27.5" on my vacuum gauge.. so almost a 100% vacuum. if I had kept it going it would have touched the camera and made one hell of a permanent mess on it. this was done with no heat.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> this was fun lol. intense. most excitment ive ever had while making oil. quite the muffin. my biggest ever. plus I got to watch it creep up to my gopro and shut the valve off when it was about 1/8th of an inch from the camera. it was awesome! as soon as I shut the valve the expanding stopped instantly and I was at 26/27.5" on my vacuum gauge.. so almost a 100% vacuum. if I had kept it going it would have touched the camera and made one hell of a permanent mess on it. this was done with no heat.


thats the beginning of the muffin!


now, 
"*

and after many many vacs, and devacs, and foldings of oil back into center of paper, i was finally able to get my solid muffin( muffin is solid when you can touch the muffin, and it doesnt stick to you or shrink.... Notice how tiny it is, this is good, i feel every time i cut this step short, or i never get the solid muffin, i never end up with wax, and usually end up with an "​




*


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 1, 2013)

so I vac and devac?? what the point of that? do I take the lid off too or what the exact process?

right now its just sitting under a full vac with the valve closed... im not sure what to do. im scared to melt it.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> so I vac and devac?? what the point of that? do I take the lid off too or what the exact process?
> 
> right now its just sitting under a full vac with the valve closed... im not sure what to do. im scared to melt it.



cant exactly explain.. but you should do it :]

that muffin aint gonna turn into a solid puff ball just under 1 full vac,...

i would really rec you follow these exact steps: if you dont, then you have good reason to complain a the end.. 

do it , make it happen, and be happy, you can figure it out if you want.. but i know this works :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2013)

P.S.! on batches as small as yours. i have been able to achieve a solid muffin in as little as 3 vacs, and de vacs, and what not.. only 3!

but!!

im pretty sure i average over 15 vac and devacs, with foldings involved once it is workable.. to achieve muffin. you my easily need more than that depending on strain..


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2013)

P.S.s,,S<S, pleaseeee dont melt or apply ANY HEAT till you get mufffin.. work at it :]


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 1, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> do it , make it happen, and be happy


ha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 1, 2013)

I really hope it turns out great vacpurge!
Hope the gopro got some good shots too!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 1, 2013)

So the TrainWreck is done hang drying, this is a real small nug i took just for sampl cause it's completely dry...smells great, similar to the Flinstone Vitamins i used to take as a kid. Has a slight hint of grapefruit in the taste...and i feel like that grapefruit hint goes away not long after the bud goes completely dry so gotta do a BHO run like soon. The high is still building in my head after a few minutes. Arms and legs are starting to feel pretty good and kinda twitchy when i have a random though then change my mind. This is what i look for when i smoke TW. I wish i was in my friends car that has some great subs. I'd like i was floating cause he'd just put on a track that holds a specific Hz.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 2, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> so I vac and devac?? what the point of that? do I take the lid off too or what the exact process?
> 
> right now its just sitting under a full vac with the valve closed... im not sure what to do. im scared to melt it.



go pro footage? :] muffins? waxes? oils? gooos? whats uppppppppppp


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 2, 2013)

well...

I had the video uploading. when I woke up something was wrong and it glitched. its a 3gb upload. 700 minutes. 12 hours. will try again tonight.

also had the oil sitting in the chamber today... fiddled with it this morning and forgot to close the ball valve before leaving it under full vacuum. im sure you know this but DO NOT LEAVE YOUR BALL VALVE OPEN FOR LONG PERIODS WHILE UNDER VACUUM!!!! forgot to close the valve, I came home after a shitty day at work to my fuckin nice muffin ball completely deflated and the chamber filled with oil, gauge at 0 vac... chamber stronger than the pump and sucked everything right back through, including the oil. not impressed.

I dont even know what else to say. really getting sick of this shit, dont think im ready to start winterizing quite yet.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 2, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> well...
> 
> I had the video uploading. when I woke up something was wrong and it glitched. its a 3gb upload. 700 minutes. 12 hours. will try again tonight.
> 
> ...



eeeeeee, tough luck.. yupp. you gotta be careful with the ball valves.. i always make sure to close it before turning off my pump.. 

ALWAYS

it seems like you need a break... 

i commonly fucked up batches due to mistakes, and high heats, and bs when i initially started doing this. Thought i could manage leaving it alone for hours while i was at work.. well,, i got to a point where i was fucking up too much.. sooo, i paused, and waited a few days till i had enough time to fully monitor the process.. 

and vacpurge.. what kind of videos you trying to upload? 12 hours?? thats like the lord of the rings series.. i think i would just skip to the end 

i bet you could download some free video editing software (or your comp already has it built in) edit your video, change its resolution, and BINGO.. 

you are killling me man, 3gb upload? 

save your self time :
edit your videos. 
upload. 

i bet you uploading that heavy really tears your connection speeds up as well.. 
*3GB??????* bho video. lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 2, 2013)

3gb isnt much lol. its HD from a go pro on one of its lower settings.... you dont wanna see a blur of oil do ya, and you dont have to watch it all. just skim through the first few seconds, watch the muffin, then skin through it all in five, 2-second watches is what I do. internet is free and doesnt bother me because I upload it while I sleep for 10 hours, then straight to work for 10 hours, so the comp has lots of time to do its thing 

but yeah, the oil is sure getting frustrating. even at room temperature, the muffining is going away and its still melting into an oil once again. I do have some pictures that ill have to upload some time, they look cool.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 2, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> internet is free and doesnt bother me because I upload it while I sleep for 10 hours, then straight to work for 10 hours, so the comp has lots of time to do its thing
> 
> but yeah, the oil is sure getting frustrating. even at room temperature, the muffining is going away and its still melting into an oil once again. I do have some pictures that ill have to upload some time, they look cool.


Might be free for you, I forgot to watch how much i download cause i have a max 500kbps download speed and i'm not sure if i got charged for downloading to much volume or too much volume in one night type of thing. I probably downloaded around 30-40GB worth of tv episodes in one day...bill last month was 150 compared to the usual 35 or 39......i was like DAMN??!!! both my girlfriend and i blamed the DLing immediately. but i have yet to call and find out the exact reason.

I've been taking a more relaxed approach to BHO, I def want to purge properly and remove as much butane as i can. The last time i went to revac and remove some more bubbles my stuff looked like it was starting to wax up pretty good...well after a day of just sitting on the table the "semi-waxed" oil has dried out a lot more and almost crumbles when pressing on it...kinda like a dry candle. I'm not happy with these results but i got lazy and distracted letting my oil sit under [email protected] for about 6hrs, 4hrs longer than i though it would take. I def feel like i'm trying to juggle a lot of things lately between my plants, harvesting, extracting, work, girl, RIU, dog...and so on...not necessarily in that order either haha girl is number one even though we rarely get to hang out due to conflicting schedules. She really appreciates having all the herb she could want too  she goes through a fraction of what i do sooooo idc
If you feel you're juggling a lot of shit see if anybody can help you with anything, it's always encouraging to have a friend around helping out once in a while.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 2, 2013)

if youre all about a full purge.. why not winterize?? I cant wait to get rid of those plant waxes and maybe take a smooth dab that doesnt kill my lungs for once.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 2, 2013)

I guess purge does mean to rid of all wastes, impurities. So mainly i don't want butane in my oil...but at this point i'm happy not always having to smoke just herb, and i enjoy the effect of bho a lot, ng to plus it's fun to make. I might not make any here for a while just so i can save up a little money. Trying to pay off some bills and college debt so i can actually save money towards getting to Cali.

I've been having some thoughts about warming the butane can and super chilling the receiving tank, whether it's a column or jar. Warming the tank forces the liquid inside to build energy and would rather be in a gas form... when you get to the end of the can and it's warm, the gasses were put under more pressure/expanded more, ensuring a more completely empty can. With the receiving tank being super chilled, i would say atleast 15F or less, the butane will then be like yay I get to cool down and be liquid again condensing directing to the first cold material it touches...so long as it stays cold..so the column or jar or even stainless tank as in the Tamisium case needs to be continuously chilled during the process. The Tamisium is a sweet little set up. I would really really love to be able to retrieve my butane for future runs...wonder how efficient it is and how long it would take the saved butane to pay off the Tamisium haha. Also it wold be sweet to have a silicon nonstick liner for the receiving tank so you don't have to scrape with a razor blade...but you could just rinse the tank with ethanol possibly and winterize as you rinse the tank. Not sure if that would work.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 3, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I would really really love to be able to retrieve my butane for future runs...wonder how efficient it is and how long it would take the saved butane to pay off the Tamisium haha. Also it wold be sweet to have a silicon nonstick liner for the receiving tank so you don't have to scrape with a razor blade...but you could just rinse the tank with ethanol possibly and winterize as you rinse the tank. Not sure if that would work.



last time i touched a blade was for cloning :]

ever since i've been blasting on parchment.. i see zero difference in outcome, but i get a nice clean run every time, %100 of my material is retrieved as well :] no cleaning/scraping dishes blah blhabblhaaaa


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> last time i touched a blade was for cloning :]
> 
> ever since i've been blasting on parchment.. i see zero difference in outcome, but i get a nice clean run every time, %100 of my material is retrieved as well :] no cleaning/scraping dishes blah blhabblhaaaa


the reclaim process on a t175 is nearly 2 hours i f done properly ie: low n slow. its completely passive so u have to wait fot the butane to vapor up and travel to the chilled spray tank. plus u can only get about 50-60 grams in the tube. i can blast a lb before my buddy gets 2oz done in his "tami" as he likes to call it. he also dont use n_butane. its only 5x and imo after a few runs it get dirty but i have no proof of this. just see a slight decline in finished product. 

as far as silicone, i tried yesterday and it doesnt react well will the cold. however its great to use in the vac chamber much like your home made parchment tray which i give u props for. 

im very very new to all of this bho stuff but ive been trolling riu like a madman doing all the reading i can since January. im rockn a 100grm tube, 5cfm two stage, and a chamber from inlab designs which i would not recomend as shipping sucked my slick nutsack...took a month+


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 3, 2013)

oops i quoted the wrong post lol oh well hope my point is understood


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 3, 2013)

sacpirate said:


> im very very new to all of this bho stuff but ive been trolling riu like a madman doing all the reading i can since January. im rockn a 100grm tube, 5cfm two stage, and a chamber from inlab designs which i would not recomend as shipping sucked my slick nutsack...took a month+



sounds like a champpp setup! ellooooooo mang, welcome aboard.. you are more than welcome to display your gooooooods involved in the process, along with steps on how you do it as well.. We all pick up a new thing from one an another.. 

I have tried to spray right into a silicone cupcake maker once.. well, i did, then added a 80F warm water bath beneath it.. WELL! that was dumb.. the silicone cupcake maker inverted itself seconds after i put the water in.. all my oil spewed into the water.. i quickly gathered the oil.. but it was all watery after that.. fun learning experience :]


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> last time i touched a blade was for cloning :]
> 
> ever since i've been blasting on parchment.. i see zero difference in outcome, but i get a nice clean run every time, %100 of my material is retrieved as well :] no cleaning/scraping dishes blah blhabblhaaaa


I've always used parch paper for BHO but my first trials with iso were done on glass...hated scraping, always felt there should be a more efficient way.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 3, 2013)

sacpirate said:


> oops i quoted the wrong post lol oh well hope my point is understood


Understood loud and clear lol. Haven't seen you on this thread so welcome, and i'm also very new to BHO still experimenting; all my results will be posted here. Hope to see some results of yours sometime.
PEACE!


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 3, 2013)

ive been trolling with no info to add yet so i haven't bothered. yesterday was my first attempts on my own with no tamizium and using my own equipment and material. decided to do it alone after lots of my trim disappeared from my buddies house and he played dumb about it all. sucks cuz he has lbs upon lbs of gdp trim to use but mine was 91 og and my own strain sour patch kids both of which have very strong terps. then we ran a sour patch run and he never purged it for me. i got what looks like black tar back. fuck that situation haha. live n learn i guess. pics to come soon. purging my 3rd run now. 

im actually much more into edibles as far as a focus goes. my wife and i provided norcal with the best tasting strongest edibles available at dispensaries. so while many were getting into bho a few years ago, i was perfecting cannabutter. now that it so ez and dialed in im lookn for a new venture. 

regardless im lookn forward to soaking up all the knowledge u guys have and hopefully save myself some headache in the future. stoner mistakes are gonna happen but not wasting time and money on trial and error is priceless imo. i appreciate you guys taking time to share


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 3, 2013)

ok here is my first run of 24 grams just to see how it went. my first muffin or wats left of it haha
after 8 hours purged. budder??? its like playdoe. not at all sticky of crumbly.


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 3, 2013)

second run i used 5 grams of kief in a mason jar cuz i saw a video once wanted to try lol
purged all night and morning. maybe 15 hours total. pretty crumbly but still stick tobthe dab stick with ease.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 3, 2013)

home made parchment paper holder thingy??? lets see some pics.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 3, 2013)

*

(pic​


**

i p​




*


----------



## Twitch (Apr 3, 2013)

its like a little boat


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 4, 2013)

for my 3rd run i use a mixture of prob 20+strains. it has been collecting in a huge tuperware for nearly 3 years lol. basicly all leftover shake and stuff off the rolling tray that i saved for a very sad and rainy day as emergency smoke. other half was nugs that had been lightly kiefed. i stuffed the tube as full as i could, about 90ish grams, each time leaving room for 1" thick 0000 steel wool as a prefilter to the coffee filter. then i blasted 3 cans thru each. i let it sit at room temps for about and hour as the second run finished purging. then into the pre warmed chamber @115-118 for 5 hours then 130-140 for 3. im pretty happy with my "kitchen sink" run


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 4, 2013)

nice 11:11 post :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 4, 2013)

i beg to differ on the ending of this quote :] ..

now im working on the unrivaled taste ..

"*

i love ganja goodies edibles. unrivaled taste and potency."



​


*


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 4, 2013)

How to make a boat! very simpleeee

need:

parchment
square/rectangular object
tape






pre fold the corners so you get the crease















this is the trickiest part. you should be able to figure it out though..





tape hols folds together better (harder on real parchment though)


----------



## Twitch (Apr 4, 2013)

lol boat making 101


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 4, 2013)

beat that haha! only used one piece of paper too


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 4, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2601092
> beat that haha! only used one piece of paper too


not my ride


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 5, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> so I need to buy a set of regulators?
> 
> I am bringing this vacuum chamber across the border.... what the hell can I say im using it for if they ask? theyre not stupid... they will google "vac it pro" and see that honey oil comes up everywhere... so im kinda paranoid.


I don't use pressure regulators. 

Tell them the vacuum chamber is for degassing epoxy castings, because that is how that style got started. As long as you don't have cannabis on you, what can they say?


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 5, 2013)

haha little late there! I brought it across like 2 months ago and have used it over a dozen times. they barely even asked. just wanted the value. I told them 109. they ebayed it... ebay said 109. they were happy. I was overthinking it and just being a paranoid stoner. because if you google "vac it pro" its 90% BHO stuff....


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 6, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> haha little late there! I brought it across like 2 months ago and have used it over a dozen times. they barely even asked. just wanted the value. I told them 109. they ebayed it... ebay said 109. they were happy. I was overthinking it and just being a paranoid stoner. because if you google "vac it pro" its 90% BHO stuff....


Don't blame you for being slightly paranoid...so they actually wanted to take the valve from you? Did you go to a smaller crossing or was it high traffic? I worked along the ND and MT border clearing brush and had to communicate with BorderPatrol daily so they didn't think we were random ppl running along the border back and forth. We(5 of us) also got diplomatic passports so we could cross without searches...sweet right...too bad they don't just hand those out haha. There are a lot of smaller single lane crossing in western ND that i found to be pretty lax but then again they might also be bored that day and just decide to pick apart cars.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 6, 2013)

Got a new puppy for my girlfriends birthday and so Mozzie(7months) has a buddy to play with. Been distracting from making any BHO or doing a whole lot on RIU recently but I hope to make some BHO from TrainW trim tonight. Very excited to see the color and salivate over the flavor 

I really want more "sour" or "lemon" strains, always have enjoyed them a lot. At least i already have a good variety. 
Well i'm off to work a random saturday...
PEACE!


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 6, 2013)

it was the canada/us border. they are very sticky. my dad went to the states one time and couldnt finish his sushi dish, he left 2 small pieces in the car then drove back home, into canada. tried going through the border with these 2 pieces of sushi still in the dish that he had forgot about and they were not friendly at all to say the least. said they can take seize his 2012 camaro he was driving over something like that.

just pay 5$ extra on top of every 100$ merchandise and youre good to go. so it was 5.90$ extra for the chamber.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 6, 2013)

guzias... buy one of these. best 17$ ever: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370700900617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I just put it right in the chamber under the paper and oil and it works awesome.

I learned that it takes 24 full hours for the chamber to reach the same temp as the griddle (120f) which it will. even the handles of the vac it pro will be 120f after time if the griddle is 120f.

the internal 17$ temp monitor confirms the same temp as my digital infrared temp gun when pointed at the griddle. I think that will be very important in making was as you can monitor the oil temp instantly. cant do that with the gun shooting through the plastic vac it pro lid. (is yours cracking yet... its gotta be???)


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 6, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2603218
> Got a new puppy for my girlfriends birthday and so Mozzie(7months)


mozie and the new pup look to be getting along well! congrads, those are some nice looking pupps


what are cracks? 

none yet! :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 6, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> guzias... buy one of these. best 17$ ever: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370700900617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, looks pretty sweet. I just bought a new griddle, so im currently trying to tune it in on temps, its a bit different from my last one.. 

but this little device is pretty nice.

i may eventually pick one up. i was pretty damn good at controlling the temps on my last setup though.. we shall see. no more goo for lifes over here, ever


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 6, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> guzias... buy one of these. best 17$ ever: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370700900617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> I just put it right in the chamber under the paper and oil and it works awesome.
> 
> ...


i figured out the drop in reading i get with my laser is consistently 30° when my gun say 85° i know my wax is @115. did 10 samples throughout my 36 hours of purging my 3 different runs and was always within 29-31° off so ima roll with it. my original plan was an internal unit as well but am afraid of making a mess or the pressure messing with the components.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 6, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> mozie and the new pup look to be getting along well! congrads, those are some nice looking pupps
> 
> 
> what are cracks?
> ...


Nice chamber have the same one with a 6 cfm master cool pump


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 6, 2013)

I did that too, added 25-30 degrees to griddle temp but you still never know... and it changes after 6 - 12 - 24 hours. (the vac it pro. not sure about your exact setup but me and guzias are identical except for the pump) for 18$, its worth it. now I know 100% what temp the oil is, no fucking around and guessing. the oil ive got in there right now is already half wax/half oil. because of the monitoring the temperature thing has given me.

I plan to mount the temp gauge nicely and hide the wiring the best I can. and maybe get a light inside the chamber too.. a stick one LED light stuck around the inside of the chamber for better viewing/pictures of the oil


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 6, 2013)

So something just keeps bugging me....I haven't really looked around too much to see if anyone has compared a column vs mason jar for yield but I have been thinking about the physics/chemistry a bit. I'm thinking the columns are more efficient because you're continuously washing the oil down and out...however, using a mason jar(preferable prechilled thermos) allows for a long soak time extracting more weight possibly?????? Even if that greater weight includes more unwanted material, winterizing can be performed and you would possibly still end up with more than when running a column??? I'm def not trying to assume one or the other is better...but i will believe whatever the pros on here say. Just having a really really tough time deciding just by thinking about it lol...the race might be neck'n'neck. 

I would really really like to invest in a column and i know some guys who blow...glass, so i'm gonna ask them if they could help out by chance. BUT! Only if they can get me the column i feel i would want...or columns. Most of my runs are between 20-40grams. I'm sure there's possibly a thread somewhere suggest column sizes but let me know what you guys think while i go lookin. Would a tall skinny column do better at extracting more than it if was shorter and fatter?? Or does it matter mainly the total volume of the column and how you pack it/how material is processed.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 6, 2013)

650baquet said:


> So something just keeps bugging me....I haven't really looked around too much to see if anyone has compared a column vs mason jar for yield but I have been thinking about the physics/chemistry a bit. I'm thinking the columns are more efficient because you're continuously washing the oil down and out...however, using a mason jar(preferable prechilled thermos) allows for a long soak time extracting more weight possibly?????? Even if that greater weight includes more unwanted material, winterizing can be performed and you would possibly still end up with more than when running a column??? I'm def not trying to assume one or the other is better...but i will believe whatever the pros on here say. Just having a really really tough time deciding just by thinking about it lol...the race might be neck'n'neck.
> 
> I would really really like to invest in a column and i know some guys who blow...glass, so i'm gonna ask them if they could help out by chance. BUT! Only if they can get me the column i feel i would want...or columns. Most of my runs are between 20-40grams. I'm sure there's possibly a thread somewhere suggest column sizes but let me know what you guys think while i go lookin. Would a tall skinny column do better at extracting more than it if was shorter and fatter?? Or does it matter mainly the total volume of the column and how you pack it/how material is processed.


If i am doing a 3oz run or more, i reallyyyy love my big tube. i can clamp my tube to a table, plug in a can, and it goes.. 

i am currently requesting a tube that can hold about 25 grams, same diameter.. i can also, clamp, and plug a can right into it as well.. 

i like to make progression along the way.. efficiency is a big part of that.. 

narrow single pass columns are my faves..


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 6, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I would really really like ........ some guys who blow...glass,


way to clarify


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 6, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i like to make progression along the way.. efficiency is a big part of that..


Could you explain a weee bit more?


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 7, 2013)

can butane over rinse weed?

what if you rinsed 10 grams with 10 cans (overkill, I know) would you be able to fully purge ALL of the butane and turn that super over rinsed stuff into an amazing oil with no side effects again or what? 

ive been coffee grinding it the whole time. I guess thats too fine? I will try jut putting it in the hand grinder.


----------



## McMuffin (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow .. 40 pages later! YES! I love this thread lol..


Let me introduce myself, I am a RC69.51a patient from Washington State (seattle). My wife and I have been spending alot of money on concentrates but due to recently life changes (my son 1.5 year old was diagnosed autism and I am now a stay at home dad, income cut in half) we decided to make our own errl to save money and make sure whatever we were dabbing in the future was well purged and safe.


Let me detail exactly what I bought, and it all arrives on Friday  Gives me time to buy the best trim I can get my hands on.




1-Stage 3CFM 1/4HP Rotary Vane Vacuum Pump


Glass Essential Honey Oil Extractor BHO 25-30 gram


1.5 Gallon Vacuum Chamber for Degassing (with stop valve and vacuum gauge, looks alot like the Vac it Pro


SainSonic Non-Contact IR Infrared Thermometer Gun With Laser Targeting 


Presto 07047 Cool Touch Electric Griddle 


Beyond Gourmet Unbleached Parchment Paper, 71-Square Foot Roll 


Unbleached #4 Coffee Filters


8x8 Pyrex dish


Safety Eye Glasses




Im pretty sure I did not miss anything and I did not try to cut any corners when I made this investment. I am going to take a very detailed approach and log every temperature during the purging process to hopefully acquire this skill and help others in the future.


Here in Seattle there are quite alot of people who can achieve great consistancy, shatters, honeycomb or honeyfoam like a buddy of mine calls it, etc. But nobody shares there "method" which I understand because it takes alot of time and frustration and money to dial it down. I don't beleive the information should be kept and I am glad the people in this thread, although learning, are sharing there trials and errors for all of us to learn. 


I'll keep an eye on this thread and once I make my first extraction i'll post it for you guys to see.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 7, 2013)

McMuffin said:


> Wow .. 40 pages later! YES! I love this thread lol..
> 
> Im pretty sure I did not miss anything and I did not try to cut any corners when I made this investment. I am going to take a very detailed approach and log every temperature during the purging process to hopefully acquire this skill and help others in the future.
> 
> ...


WELCOME! Can't wait to hear what trim you get and how great it is and how your first run goes! I personally find a lot of relief in concentrates that i make from fresh(2-3wks from harvest) bud/trim that is also from a sativa specific strain. I compare it to smoking out of a vaporizer, except all in one toke. Though, when i feel my body itself is having a hard time relaxing or if my hip is bothering me it's best to smoke it with a little bud to get a full effect. I just learned that butane mainly extracts THC(Delta9), haven't done any further research to back that up but i know that my BHO effects me as if it's packed with just THC.

Anywho...i think it's silly if people are keeping their method of making BHO to them selves as if it's a secret. I couple of my acquaintances are very shady when i ask them about their setup and stuff as if i'm a snitch. They basically have become non-existent to me now that i'm supplying myself with everything now. There are some highly experienced "pros" here at RIU who will help you make sure your concentrates are as clean as you deem necessary. I'm only have like 8 BHO trials under my belt and non of them would have turned out as good as they did if i hadn't taken the time to read about a ton of success/failure stories. I finally ended up at SkunkPharms website and after reading nearly the entire thing i felt very confident. Then I happened to find this thread which i am great full to be a part of.

Holy crap join date 2008 and only 17 posts! Well obviously you have bettering things to do haha


----------



## McMuffin (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah I joined this website when I first started learning how to grow in a non medical state, and riu was a very helpful resource at the time. I had then since moved on to ICMAG during my bigger op days (18 k HPS grow, 28 plants, 30 lb harvest almost every time). In a non medical state when there is so much at risk its very scary to post even 17 posts hehe..

Now I am in WASHINGTON STATE, woot. I can talk about anything marijuana related without any fear of persecution and share my entire process with you guys in detail.

My wife and I are no strangers to oil or dabbing so I know the consistency I want to achieve for my finished product.

Glad to know about the trim, a buddy of mine was going to sell me oz of OG Kush sugar trim for 25 a oz but it was harvested in January of this year. I'll throw up an ad on craigslist in search of A+ top shelf trim and i am sure i'll get a few hits.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 7, 2013)

been in the vac for 2 or 3 days now at about 125-130f

the center looks like it is starting to turn real light like your guys' stuff. I hope it will all eventually turn that really yellow/whiteish color and not brown.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 7, 2013)

What's left after harvesting...grew me some M&Ms too haha...me being random at 5am. Feel like I got a good harvest, somewhere around 3oz which seems right with the LED yeild.
LCOG...Not my most prized girl for sure, but she should still yield some flavorful bud. 
Two TrainW will be fitting into the 1.5x2.5ft void left by the harvested LCOG.
240w on left 432w on right. I dig the 432 for a main flower light...i feel the 240 isn'ta big enough panel to make the coverage worth it...plus the space out some of the LEDs so the mix isn't even as good as the 432. I would like to do a SOG with a 800w+ panel for sag(shits and giggles)...wonder how far LED tek will progress by the time i feel like i can afford to blow $1000 on a larger panel. The only reason why i even mess around or spend money with LED tek is that I think it's cool to see how this awesome plant adjusts or is effected under different stimuli. Curiosity will prolly kill me some day...ooo what's that button, KABOOOOOOM!
Crappy picture of the two TW replacing the LCOG spot.
Two on the right top and right bottom are LCOG(lanky) and the other three are gonna be my most beastly TW yet, i usually wait until they are bigger before topping much but i'm going to make these guys into some short stocky bushes. Only under the cfl for another day before they will be the main plants under my MH. I also have a Vanilla Kush about the same size(not pictured). The VK has some awesome fan leaves, some of the biggest/fattest i've ever had aside from d'Chocolope. I can't put in words how excited i am for the up coming Choco, only my second go with her so I'll keep everybody posted along the way of course.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 7, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> been in the vac for 2 or 3 days now at about 125-130f
> 
> the center looks like it is starting to turn real light like your guys' stuff. I hope it will all eventually turn that really yellow/whiteish color and not brown.


Sorry but from my experience color won't change really, and mainly depends on how fresh the bud, or what type of bud it is. How fresh was the input material?


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 7, 2013)

input material was bone dry trim that ive personally had for 5 months now. I had 2 lbs. down to the last 14 grams now out of 1000 haha. id imagine its 7+ months old.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 7, 2013)

Montana's not too bad in general when it comes to herb, but they aren't exactly lax. It's better here on the western side of the state though....away from the silly Dakotas. I'm currently in progress of moving to someplace with no snow, sights set on Cali. I really like rain too though lol gotta love that fresh air, so i wouldn't mind if it rained a decent amount where ever i end up. 30lb per harvest wow that's just a lot to me cause i don't distribute my product.

I'm not actually sure if I've mentioned this on the thread yet but I have only tried another persons BHO once. Everything else has been mine. I don't communicate with other growers near by at all, I just haven't made those connections and not social enough to in the first place. I am getting more social though and once I'm in Cali I plan to make a few good grow friends to share and compare and have good times with. 

What consistency do you prefer? I had wax my first time, dry enough it wouldn't stick to the dabber. Which is kinda annoying to me so i prefer shatter or even if it just starts to wax up it's still okay to me.

Top shelf trim is def a good idea, you get out what you put in...but i feel you should know that if you are as experienced as you sound. I was going to mention ICMAG, guess i chose this site first due to this thread and i only have time for one site lol.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 7, 2013)

That could be some of the issue. I also know that in trichome color can vary from strain to strain from lighter amber to darker red. Maybe the trichome color can be an initial factor, combined with a darker concentrate with age. I'm about to run some TrainW trim and it went a week longer than normal, about 12wks. When i take a bong rip it tastes very smooth, doesn't burn too fast, slight grapefruit/peach ring taste, very kush like though. Hint of skunk in the aroma. Can't wait to taste the BHO, and see what color it turns out like this time...i'm guaranteeing it will be darker than my LostCoastOG BHO.

I'm sure you will be crankin out some pretty bomb "YELLOW" BHO as soon as you can get the fresh material!
PEACE!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 7, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Sorry but from my experience color won't change really, and mainly depends on how fresh the bud, or what type of bud it is. How fresh was the input material?


yupppp. exactly,.. 

you did well though vacpurge. way to be patient. 
int the following picture, the top two photos are from the same plant, same harvest, but the second photo was a batch i left out, and was extremely dry, turned into bho about 2 weeks after the first photo.. you can see how fast color degrades with degraded material.. 
the last photo is of a very stinky potent trim batch, a lot of little buds. i have no idea how old the trim was though.. 







McMuffin! welcome aboard. 

sounds like you bought all the parts needed!

now, i think a 25 oz of some really prime sugar leaf from January isnt a bad deal.. all across the world.. you can see from my picture, material will darken with age, but delicious final outcomes are very possible.. 

*

Could you explain a weee bit more?​


*

650.. a wee bit more eh?? well, here is my explanation.

blowing a lb of trim through a 1/2 oz tube, well, that takes a lot of time, packs, holding, effort, TIME.

blowing a 1lb of trim with 1.5 oz tube, with an inner diamater of 1.5 inches. , well that takes a bit more time holding each individual tube, and then i would do star shaped patterns as i sprayed each tube, TIME.. lots of fucken physical effort, all while being safe.. 

now, i gots my 3ish oz tube, inner diameter of 1.25, its soo fucken big i had to make a stand, cuz i fo sho wasnt gonna hold that mofo.. but ya, fucken efficient, i can blow a lb in about 5 tubes total, 15 cans of butane.. and the absolute best part about it, is THE HANDS FREE BLASTING.. it sure does take a little while for three cans to get down and out the tube.. i t takes twso cans to pretty much fully soak it with a little bit of spray exiting, then one can to flush it out, if i was using no thing but buds, ground up, id probably do 4 cans a tube. 

while im blasting, i now gots time to clean while i work, or check out RIU :] 

and now im not physically worn out after blasting a lb.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 7, 2013)

how are you getting that last can out of the tube that the weed is soaked with? ever considered hooking up air somehow and pressurizing the other end to blow out the remaingin butane, without using butane?? or in my case, since my tube isnt fragile, I wonder if I can turn it upside down, put a coffee filter over the butane injecting hole, and put something like a wooden dowel or something into the extractor and compressed that butane soaked bud, letting the juices run out of the butane injection hole, into the filter and get those last few drops, maybe 5-10 more hoots of oil into the dish


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 7, 2013)

most the time, i just let it drip, and waitttttttttttt..... an air blast idea sounds good though, ive seen some contraptions that look like they would be handy.. 

try that wooden dowel idea out! id like to know what happens, watch you double your yield


----------



## McMuffin (Apr 7, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Montana's not too bad in general when it comes to herb, but they aren't exactly lax. It's better here on the western side of the state though....away from the silly Dakotas. I'm currently in progress of moving to someplace with no snow, sights set on Cali. I really like rain too though lol gotta love that fresh air, so i wouldn't mind if it rained a decent amount where ever i end up. 30lb per harvest wow that's just a lot to me cause i don't distribute my product.
> 
> I'm not actually sure if I've mentioned this on the thread yet but I have only tried another persons BHO once. Everything else has been mine. I don't communicate with other growers near by at all, I just haven't made those connections and not social enough to in the first place. I am getting more social though and once I'm in Cali I plan to make a few good grow friends to share and compare and have good times with.
> 
> ...


It rains alot in Seattle, but when its clear the scenery is beautiful. 

regarding BHO, I prefer bone dry wax where I can pinch off a piece off the cookie, mold it to a triangle or a ball or something between my fingers and drop it on the nail without the use of the dabber and it not leaving any residue on my fingers from handling it. I find the only time I really even need a dabber is when I am dealing with shatter or stickier oils. I dont descriminate though I love me some shatter so I guess as long as its not goop or unpurged I wont discriminate lol.

And I do have some years of experience as a grower however again this is my first venture into extracting and purging bho but alas the goal is to become a master of the craft  And yes I will be super picky regarding the quality of the trim.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 7, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> how are you getting that last can out of the tube that the weed is soaked with? ever considered hooking up air somehow and pressurizing the other end to blow out the remaingin butane, without using butane?? or in my case, since my tube isnt fragile, I wonder if I can turn it upside down, put a coffee filter over the butane injecting hole, and put something like a wooden dowel or something into the extractor and compressed that butane soaked bud, letting the juices run out of the butane injection hole, into the filter and get those last few drops, maybe 5-10 more hoots of oil into the dish


You beat me to the question! I've been trying to think of the best way to get all the juices out of material after my soaks...was considering a french press type of soaking jar. Just press and pour over the filter(s) over the pan. I feel like your dowel system would be solid. Simple and easy. I just looked at my large mason jar and the walls and bottom are covered with bits of oil. Alcohol soak should get me at least a few more dabs. I feel pressing the material is the best solution, but because i use a lot of bud i usually perform second runs, so it's debatable if i should press on the first run just to get more then, or leave it to be rinsed off during the second run, pressing then.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 7, 2013)

I would just press on the second run. pressing might lower quality. leave the first run 100% quality over quantity. then go for the weight on the 2nd run.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 7, 2013)

0.14 grams of decarbed headband oil per cookie. 108 cookies :]


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 7, 2013)

Givin me some munchies right now...lol 

In the middle of soaking the TrainW trim, I filled a ss bowl with ice and water, stuck the jar in there to help insulate it. Bad idea, i knew it could possible all freeze up, then after blasting i notice the butane boiling pretty dang quick. I realized it's drawing all of the heat from the water and indeed i stood and watched the water freeze up solid in about 20 sec...pretty dang sweet actually. so i pull the jar out lodged in a chunk of ice and i grab the nearest hard object to break ice off with, then wrapped what didn't break off in a towel so no water dropped as i drained into the pan. Fun stuff lol but it worked out just fine...except for the whole butane boiling faster, anything insulating needs to be like 10F or less i feel. or the butane is going to transfer energy to make it as cold as it is.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 7, 2013)

Well the color in the pan looks very nice. See how she looks in the AM after a long 50F ish initial purge then into the vacuum with some heat eventually. I might leave it sitting out at 70F for a while before throwing it into the vacuum depending on how i feel.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 8, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Well the color in the pan looks very nice. See how she looks in the AM after a long 50F ish initial purge then into the vacuum with some heat eventually. I might leave it sitting out at 70F for a while before throwing it into the vacuum depending on how i feel.


70 just gets stuck fairly quick no? why not try 86F or higher? ive never done it, but since you are starting low, mid 80s sound safe for an over nighter, damnnnn, i wanna make some right now!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 10, 2013)

cmon guyss. show me some cookies!

my shit still growing


----------



## rastakolnikov (Apr 10, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Givin me some munchies right now...lol
> 
> In the middle of soaking the TrainW trim, I filled a ss bowl with ice and water, stuck the jar in there to help insulate it. Bad idea, i knew it could possible all freeze up, then after blasting i notice the butane boiling pretty dang quick. I realized it's drawing all of the heat from the water and indeed i stood and watched the water freeze up solid in about 20 sec...pretty dang sweet actually. so i pull the jar out lodged in a chunk of ice and i grab the nearest hard object to break ice off with, then wrapped what didn't break off in a towel so no water dropped as i drained into the pan. Fun stuff lol but it worked out just fine...except for the whole butane boiling faster, anything insulating needs to be like 10F or less i feel. or the butane is going to transfer energy to make it as cold as it is.


Have you considered using a thremos for your soak? You can put it in the freezer to chill beforehand (butane too), and it is well insulated so the butane will stay liquid for longer.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 10, 2013)

rastakolnikov said:


> Have you considered using a thremos for your soak? You can put it in the freezer to chill beforehand (butane too), and it is well insulated so the butane will stay liquid for longer.


it also pulls chlorophyll the longer any solvent sits in plant material, like iso extracts, thats why alot of the people are getting into this winterizing. where they will do a bho blast and then take the bho and run it into iso extract to get the waxes out and butane out (which is actually a very small amount of wax and arent you smoking those waxes when you smoke flower?) 
although i can see the advantages to this method if you don't have a vac chamber and cant get all the butane out of your bho.
i have dont blast got a 14 grams return pull the stuff out gound it up to powder (the bud) and then got a .3 return on the second run. I truly believe you get almost all when you blast till it turns clear, but to each is own.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2013)

you think the butane may concentrate the amount of waxes you smoke each puff when extracting?


----------



## Twitch (Apr 10, 2013)

maybe, in that one rip no, but i am sure y'all sit don't for more then just 1 rip off your bong when you smoke out?? but i have seen first hand the waxes they pull out of a 7 gram bho puck and it wasn't anything that could barely be measured.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 10, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Nice chamber have the same one with a 6 cfm master cool pump


6cfm pump sounds lik eit will hit full vac pretty fast..

is that the only pump you have ever heard? I have a 3cfmmer.. 

To get full vac, I usually let my 3cfm pump run for over 10 minutes. 

also, do you have this EXACT chamber? VAC-IT-PRO .... how long have you had it? can you say you have used it over 10 times? do you notice any cracks forming across your lid?


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> maybe, in that one rip no, but i am sure y'all sit don't for more then just 1 rip off your bong when you smoke out?? but i have seen first hand the waxes they pull out of a 7 gram bho puck and it wasn't anything that could barely be measured.


have you winterized yet? i need to pick up some everclear.. grrr.. i want to make some bossssss shatter. just for fun :]


----------



## Twitch (Apr 10, 2013)

i did with a friend using my stuff and honestly out of the 7 grams of my wax there was maybe .2 that came out in the filter maybe .3

i have only done this once if anyone has had different results show me please no sarcasm here


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 10, 2013)

oh dear...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i did with a friend using my stuff and honestly out of the 7 grams of my wax there was maybe .2 that came out in the filter maybe .3
> 
> i have only done this once if anyone has had different results show me please no sarcasm here



how was the smoke before and after you winterized? also can you tell me how cold and how long you kept at freezing temps for your process?


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 11, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> maybe, in that one rip no, but i am sure y'all sit don't for more then just 1 rip off your bong when you smoke out?? but i have seen first hand the waxes they pull out of a 7 gram bho puck and it wasn't anything that could barely be measured.


seriously?

I pulled out a decent chunk of plant waxes from a 14g run that made approx 3g of oil. ill post pictures up tomorrow. this oil is so smooth. I love it. you can inhale again after you exhale the smoke!!!!! no killing lung or chest burn and hurts to breathe for 20 mins with a nasty cough that sometimes makes me throw up I cough so hard.

everclear/winterizing is awesome!!!! 

sacrifice some weight, but better on your lungs. im not gonna cheap out and ruin my lungs over a few extra hoots of plant waxes.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 11, 2013)

smoke before was fuckin harsh. exhaling made you feel like you were dying.

smoking after was awesome. your lungs still felt fresh, like you didnt even have a hoot... you can inhale again with no pain!!!

I let it sit outside overnight (canada.. winter here still) and she was fuckin chilly. probably -10 or -15 all night.

then poured through a small coffee filter which took forever and I lost a lot of oil in the soaking of the filter with the golden everclear.

also, it was very hard to boil off.. in the vacuum chamber at least. I made a parchment bowl and the everclear soaked through the fuckin parchment paper overnight!!!! I am getting real sick of this parchment paper shit screwing me over.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2013)

im glad you chimed in about the quality of smoke after winterizing. the waxes may not fuck with him but i have asthma. i assumed the harshness of my oil was due to waxes/fats n whatever else gets taken out after winterization.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 11, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> also, it was very hard to boil off.. in the vacuum chamber at least. I made a parchment bowl and the everclear soaked through the fuckin parchment paper overnight!!!! I am getting real sick of this parchment paper shit screwing me over.


loll, you gots the worst parchment luck, and oil spills, where da absolute at?


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 11, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> im glad you chimed in about the quality of smoke after winterizing. the waxes may not fuck with him but i have asthma. i assumed the harshness of my oil was due to waxes/fats n whatever else gets taken out after winterization.


I enjoy this "intense" feeling i get in my lungs after taking a rip from the bong...if the rip is too big, or i don't pull enough oxygen with the smoke, or i get a stem in there, or i forgot the ice, the hit can be a bit on the nasty side even completely stale tasting. Sometimes that "intense" feeling is followed by what i would call a clinging or congestive feeling on the following inhales, but most times it's not unless i just took my third rip in a row...which is dumb anyways. I'm def going to start winterizing.

I have had Iso soak through parchment paper...almost immediately, it sucked but at least it was just a small test on a second rinse QWIso extraction. Check this out though, my last BHO run with sugar-leaf of TrainWreck
Soaked through the parchment paper????Couldn't see any holes but decent chance there was a small enough one to leak just that much.What i was able to scrape out of the pan.Looked more shiny the night before...seems completely waxed up now. This shit taste pretty good and def get me ripped but has a lot of undesirables in it...i can only imagine how good some of the absolutes taste.

I've been busy lately so I didn't get around to posting any pics right away. I still don't have much time for RIU currently but I'll keep checking in from my phone. 

Can winterizing be done with Iso? I can just buy everclear around the corner which would most likely be better than the MAX91% Iso i can get locally...was 92% like a yr ago but big whoop.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2013)

99% iso is what ill be using to winterize. 91% will work but i dont know if the water content would fuck with the oil.anyone know?


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 11, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> loll, you gots the worst parchment luck, and oil spills, where da absolute at?


Anybody use an Oil-Slick yet? Not sure how it holds up the the cold temps, but it can def be shaped into a pan to hold butane. Not sure if i commented on it here, but funny thing is I use these same silicon baking pads at my work for cookies...cept orange not green. 

If you plan on winterizing the extract all the time maybe just figure out a dish you can blast into and perform the winterizing in, without ever having to mess with parchment paper. Maybe you already know this but it's just stuff that's coming to mind.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 12, 2013)

650baquet said:


> If you plan on winterizing the extract all the time maybe just figure out a dish you can blast into and perform the winterizing in, without ever having to mess with parchment paper. Maybe you already know this but it's just stuff that's coming to mind.



sounds like a good idea. one day ,, oneeeeeeeeee day...


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 12, 2013)

Need a new SS baster. I do a lot of business at ACE so i called them first to see if they had one...nope just 6 varieties of plastic ones haha...then i proceeded to call Walmart, Sears, Target, Shopko, Albertsons, and all only had plastic basters haha. Still haven't actually called BB&B so i guess i'll chill for another 30min, burn one, then call so i don't waist the trip. I just think it's funny how most of these business sell them online or can order one for me but just don't have one in stock damn-it. I'm also going to pick up a SS thermos for my soaks. I wrapped my butane cans in a wet towel and froze them, i'm sure they will stay colder now lol. 

Right now i want to compare how much butane i use during a soak vs column run, that is if i'm blasting the column until it runs out clear and if i soak for a fairly long time. I feel like in theory a soak should have the ability to extract more with less butane, that is if barely any butane boils off during the soak(that's all based on the butane having more contact time with the material). Supposed to get down to mid 20Fs at night here soon so i'll do a run then for sure. When it's that cold i can barely see any bubbles forming in the mason jar and the fluid level doesn't really change over 1hr period.

Well i think it's time for me to go get some fresh air and some sun....finally lol! winter sucked this last go around...


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 12, 2013)

hey guys i blasted about 170 grams on Tuesday night and ill be damned if it wont wax up for me. tried 115° full vac and it muffined slightly but quickly deflated on its own. i then tried no heat on wed evening after 24 unsuccessful hours @115. that did nothing. then tried 125-35-45-55 up to 175 and still nothing but amber oil which is extremely sticky. and suggestions?


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 12, 2013)

same boat im in. I think you might need to let it sit for like 2 weeks, or more. is the closet ive been after a week was half wax half oil. looked like a yin yang. that the only way youll get it to be dry and crumbly. not that its a good thing.

I would highly recommend winterizing it... put all the oil in a dish of everclear or 99% iso for a half hour, let it dissolve. freezer for 24 hours. pour through unbleached filter, re evap the iso/everclear, THEN smoke that oil and see what its like to be able to actually inhale and breathe again and take 3 or 4 hoots and really get stoned and not be scared youre going to suffocate or cough a lung up.

from what ive read, those plant waxes are seriously dangerous/harmful things to your lungs, and someone correct me if im wrong. spend the extra 30$ on a month worth of everclear, an extra day, and sacrifice 5% in weight and take all that harmful plant wax shit out thats just as bad for you as a fuckin cigarette!!!


----------



## biglungs (Apr 12, 2013)

if ur oil wont harden up in the vac now it prbly wont ever use better trim


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 13, 2013)

I had some stuff stay kinda gooey after vacuuming. My last stuff, I didn't use my finest screen and it allowed some tiny plant material through. I flattened the too out on parch paper and let it sit over night. Dried right up. Still has to be the harshest shit I've made. Winterizing is def becoming a priority.


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 13, 2013)

biglungs said:


> if ur oil wont harden up in the vac now it prbly wont ever use better trim


it was actually the best/freshest trim ive ever used and the only time i failed to produce a touchable product which is why im baffeled. taste is great, smell is great, not at all harsh however its not touchable. and ive been smoking those waxes in flowers for 20+ years so im not terribly concerned with that yet. i will begin winterizing next week as ive got some de'lemonine comming. from what ive read on a few other sites, its a far superior organic solvent compared to alcohol.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> and not be scared youre going to suffocate or cough a lung up.
> 
> from what ive read, those plant waxes are seriously dangerous/harmful things to your lungs, and someone correct me if im wrong. spend the extra 30$ on a month worth of everclear, an extra day, and sacrifice 5% in weight and take all that harmful plant wax shit out thats just as bad for you as a fuckin cigarette!!!


we are smoking marijuana plant waxes. How long have you been smoking the ENTIRE plant? Which includes a whole bunch of shit, yet stil, by no means should be compared to a cigarette.

Sacpirate, your current batch of oil will always be sticky, you can try leaving it out, but IMO, the left out to dry oils loose quality aromas. So you are left with goo. You can either dab that with a tool, make into the best edibles ever! Orrr try and find an oil head.. Oooooo if you really want to smoke it, i would say it would be best over a nice bowl of flowers, the oil alone probably taste funny, but on good flowers, well, you got yourself one potent bowlskies!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 13, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Oooooo if you really want to smoke it, i would say it would be best over a nice bowl of flowers, the oil alone probably taste funny, but on good flowers, well, you got yourself one potent bowlskies!


Still my favorite way to smoke BHO!...but i don't load it so big that i can't take the whole bowl in one rip. I don't like leaving that wee bit of green in the bottom of the bowl because it always tastes like crap trying to burn the rest of it...it usually ends up in the ashtray if i can't finish it in one rip. Always through a water pipe. Never been a fan of anything dry.

It's pretty awesome putting some really heady BHO ontop of some HIGH CBD% herb. Don't expect to be very productive afterwords though lol. 

And yes, we have all been smoking flowers for quite some time i'm sure, before being introduced to BHO...and if it's not worse than a cig before turning to BHO, properly purged even unwinterized BHO shouldn't be worse than smoking the whole flower IMO. I felt my lungs were getting more congested from just herb...some herb was worse than others, that's my whole reason for concentrates in the first place. If you use Neem oil a lot or other similar products, wouldn't that shit get rinsed off by butane/iso/whatever solvent??? Think i've mentioned before but i stopped using neem oil after the first couple uses. I just felt it was one more thing that could be getting into my lungs that doesn't need to be.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 13, 2013)

I smoked gross joints wrapped in a thick bleached zig zag for almost 10 years. I was young and dumb and didnt know any better. got educated, and went to BHO ONLY for 4-5 month hard. got educated on vac purging.. went to even better, vac purged BHO for a month or so. now learned about winterizing and dont even smoke disgusting flowers and buds and joints anymore. just 1 hoot of a pure, absolute. no garbage going into this guys lungs, smoking small pieces of fan leaf and stems, not to mention the plant waxes. ive read in several places, as im sure we all have, that joints contain as much tar and gunk up your lungs as much as a cigarette (not as many chemicals though). I smoked weed/joint ONLY for 10 years. no cigarettes. and I still not no cardio and my lungs hurt... what else could it be from?


its your lungs not mine. I make good money and am not broke to the point where I gotta sacrifice my lungs to squeeze an extra 3 or 4$ worth of oil weight outta my product. same goes with under purging? I know a guy who under purged for 20 years saying it is fine and not gonna hurt ya. now he has stomach problems the doctor says is from BHO or something . now I know a guy who does purge, but doesnt winterize for 20 years. where do you draw the line as to whats really actually doing harm to you and whats not? until its too late.


turning an oz into 100 dirty, painful hoots versus turning it into 90-95 "healthier" hoots is a no brainer in my books. if you would read around, especially that thread I posted to ICmag, you will see that honeycomb, and anything not winterized or removed plant waxes from it is NOT good on the ol lungs. but I suppose if you dont got a real job or any money for any adrenaline loaded powersports and sit on the couch all day long anyways you dont need a working set of healthy lungs to earn a living and have fun on the weekend.... (no offense to anyone) 


some might think im an asshole, but youll wish you listened when its too late. you dont appreciate what ya got till its gone. dont learn that the hard way like many other have done. learn from their mistakes, not your own. 


fuck, why not save even a few more bucks and just use 70% iso??? where do you draw the line?? rinse with butane, evap, vac purge, and smoke. thats it? if it sounds too good/easy to be true, it usually is. quit being so fuckin lazy and cheap guys and try this properly for once!




briefly read a few of the first few sample sentences and youll see how big of a problem the waxes are and how many sets of lungs theyve fucked up. 


https://www.google.ca/#safe=off&hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=plant+waxes+smoking+bho&oq=plant+waxes+smoking+bho&gs_l=hp.3..33i29i30.8834.9261.1.9387.4.4.0.0.0.0.73.284.4.4.0...0.0...1c.1.9.psy-ab.y2r3oNdcqXo&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.45175338,d.cGE&fp=886c4aac1d06d75a&biw=1241&bih=606


https://www.google.ca/#safe=off&hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=plant+waxes+bad+for+lungs&oq=plant+waxes+bad+for+lungs&gs_l=serp.3..33i29i30.2320.6207.0.6288.25.22.0.0.0.0.369.2754.12j8j1j1.22.0...0.0...1c.1.9.psy-ab.9YhyXEJmQOg&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=886c4aac1d06d75a&biw=1241&bih=606


heres the oil that only half waxed up after a week at full vacuum and 120-130F direct oil temp:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


heres the winterized oil. I plan on doing a larger batch with more pictures and weighs before and after.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> turning an oz into 100 dirty, painful hoots versus turning it into 90-95 "healthier" hoots is a no brainer in my books. if you would read around, especially that thread I posted to ICmag, you will see that honeycomb, and anything not winterized or removed plant waxes from it is NOT good on the ol lungs. but I suppose if you dont got a real job or any money for any adrenaline loaded powersports and sit on the couch all day long anyways you dont need a working set of healthy lungs to earn a living and have fun on the weekend.... (no offense to anyone)



none of that pertains to me..
BUT, sounds offensive..
jogs/dogs on the beach, disc golf, food  and my plants

those are my not so harmful, " adrenaline loaded powersports "


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

vacpurge said:


>



is that what you are getting after you winterize? the left over debris and "unwanteds"

a lot of that looks like you didnt use enough coffee filters initially, and/or you got debris flying around and into your liquid..


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 13, 2013)

there was a few extra green chunks in my oil than normal... I wasnt as concerned as them as normal because I knew this was going through filters. I used 2 filter in the extractor and the oil looked perfect except for a few green chunks. maybe 20 or 30 or so tiny tiny specs from when I pulled the butane can out or something. but yeah. those are the plant waxes at the time, and a day after. you can see in the first pics the clouds in the oil that form once you pour the everclear in... thats your plant waxes. try it, trust me.

ya know that feeling after you guys exhale? that painful feeling, intense coughing and a scary burn where youre scared youre gonna suffocate? (or am i the only one?). well there is no more of that after the everclear (or maybe even 99% iso would work great too)

sorry if its offensive but im not gonna sugar coat it. your lungs are not something you wanna fuck with, and if youre trying to defend the plant waxes and continue to smoke them, thats your choice. fine with me but im going to try not to smoke them anymore. your lungs are a serious thing, im only trying to help you guys. 

fadedawg. whats your opinion on winterizing/plant waxes? do you smoke un-winterized BHO fadedawg?


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 13, 2013)

next time I make oil ill use a ton of filters again, and really make sure to get no weed crumbs in there. will also take pictures and weigh how much im losing. pretty sure its an insignificant amount really. and youre getting rid of the worst thing in BHO (getting rid of the weak link so to speak) ie: the waxes. not sure what the next worse would be after than and how to refine it even more, but thats another story.

pour 2 or 3 liquid ounces of everclear (maybe even 99% iso) into a dish, put your BHO into it. let it dissolve for 10 mins. shake it up a bit. 

freeze it for 24 hours.

filter it. quickly and keep it cold. 

re evap it on hot plate outside and/or vac chamber.

takes an extra 25 hours and the change in your pocket. its your fuckin lungs guys, come onnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 13, 2013)

vac your 100% right! the point of making bho is so your not smoking the green matter making it healthier bho vs herb.leaving the waxes/shit in makes no sense knowing how easy it is to remove them. i hate that breath after a good bho hit, like a shot to the gut! i cant wait to see the difference in my oil. also i have read if your oil is rich in cbn it will never "budder" up. ill find the thread and repost so you guys can check it out.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 13, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/641222-vapor-volumes-vlad.html interesting shit here...


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 13, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> its your fuckin lungs guys, come onnnnn!!!!!!!


I wasn't terribly concerned about my lungs in the first place...or i wouldn't have began smoking. That's why i'm easing my way into more and more pure concentrates. Taking my time and having fun with it. If i start to get all worried or rush into things then it's no longer fun and becomes work. I'm glad you're ambition is focused into pure concentrates for healthier smoke, hope to see some great stuff from you soon. 

My next run will be soaked in a thermos. All bud. Then winterized for sure. Hell, i'm never gonna know how much better it feels on the lungs till i try. I don't doubt i'll be impressed. I can only get 91% iso locally, but i can also buy everclear a block from my house. Everclear would be the better choice right?? I only expect to yield about 2-4 grams of oil with each of my soaks, small runs are all i do currently. OH!-i seriously couldn't find a SS baster locally, called everywhere i could think of. The local head shop says that the shop in Washington carries glass tubes but still kinda iffy about bringing any in here...maybe i can convince to bring one in just for me  i do plenty of business there as it is, loyalty to one shop seems to pay off in the end. 

So you don't want to warm the BHO/Everclear mixture to help dissolve? Like slightly warm? Since i'm only doing small runs I'm feeling the cost of Everclear will seem very minimal...like prolly only use 8-12oz a month haha.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 13, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> vac your 100% right! the point of making bho is so your not smoking the green matter making it healthier bho vs herb.leaving the waxes/shit in makes no sense knowing how easy it is to remove them. i hate that breath after a good bho hit, like a shot to the gut! i cant wait to see the difference in my oil. also i have read if your oil is rich in cbn it will never "budder" up. ill find the thread and repost so you guys can check it out.


Feels like i just inhaled super glue.....minus the taste ya know....goes in dank then my lungs are like stuck haha but that's usually a pretty big dab. Smoking just flower doesn't do it too bad. I have gotten the same feeling from a thick vape hit though, prolly had burnt the waxes with the temp too high.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 13, 2013)

also after much reading i wouldnt purge at 170-180 like i said before.me personally i would still go to 140-150 for how i like my oil...


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 13, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I wasn't terribly concerned about my lungs in the first place...or i wouldn't have began smoking. That's why i'm easing my way into more and more pure concentrates. Taking my time and having fun with it. If i start to get all worried or rush into things then it's no longer fun and becomes work. I'm glad you're ambition is focused into pure concentrates for healthier smoke, hope to see some great stuff from you soon.
> 
> My next run will be soaked in a thermos. All bud. Then winterized for sure. Hell, i'm never gonna know how much better it feels on the lungs till i try. I don't doubt i'll be impressed. I can only get 91% iso locally, but i can also buy everclear a block from my house. Everclear would be the better choice right?? I only expect to yield about 2-4 grams of oil with each of my soaks, small runs are all i do currently. OH!-i seriously couldn't find a SS baster locally, called everywhere i could think of. The local head shop says that the shop in Washington carries glass tubes but still kinda iffy about bringing any in here...maybe i can convince to bring one in just for me  i do plenty of business there as it is, loyalty to one shop seems to pay off in the end.
> 
> So you don't want to warm the BHO/Everclear mixture to help dissolve? Like slightly warm? Since i'm only doing small runs I'm feeling the cost of Everclear will seem very minimal...like prolly only use 8-12oz a month haha.



do it, you wont regret it. the feeling after exhaling as awesome. gotta try it to know what I really mean.

everclear is a better choice. I asked in another thread and they confirmed that everclear is better than 99% iso.

just order an extractor off ebay. dirt cheap.

yes, I believe warm everclear and bho helps dissolves the BHO. just speeds up time. turns it from 3 minutes to 1 minute. not a huge deal. one thing I didnt try though is if you dont let 100% of the butane evaporate... just evap 80% of the butane so it stays a thin, liquid. _then_ pour the everclear into that and do your thing. I evap all butane so its a sticky oil, then pour in everclear and swish for 10 mins, might be easier to not fully evaporate all that butane right off the start. and yes, that 30$ of everclear will last you 6 months. also works awesome for cleaning sticky oil tools/bongs, etc... just a tiny splash on a rag will clean ANY weed related item back to perfection from a gummed up grinder to a sticky bong slider to a hoot that you couldnt finish and dripped off the dabber onto the table or the side of the bong


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 13, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> vac your 100% right! *the point of making bho is so your not smoking the green matter making it healthier bho vs herb*.leaving the waxes/shit in makes no sense knowing how easy it is to remove them. i hate that breath after a good bho hit, like a shot to the gut! i cant wait to see the difference in my oil. also i have read if your oil is rich in cbn it will never "budder" up. ill find the thread and repost so you guys can check it out.


exactly!!! good to see someone understands. you dont regret it and your lungs will thank you.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

lets just give up the vacuuming, shietttt

[video=youtube;0SHxMD2D0K4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SHxMD2D0K4[/video]


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, lots of ways to skin a cat.

The fish trap exists only because of the fish. As long as we get the fish, the design of the trap is of secondary importance.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 13, 2013)

Just got my ss thermos and going to perform a soak tonight of some lower quality very tiny nugs. about 30grams total. going to winterize with everclear. can't wait!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 13, 2013)

So the last couple times i've just let the butane boil off at whatever temp it was outside. The last two times it was 40F or less. Not much bubbling going on in the pan. Took a good 1.5-2hrs to boil off...and BOTH times it seemed like the butane found some holes in the parchment paper or something, maybe actually just soaked through. Not a huge deal, each time i was able to easily scrape the pan with a razor to recover the tiny amount that managed to "leak" through. I don't want this to happen again, and i'm not sure why it's happening now when it hasn't the last 8 or so times i've used it with butane. I've tried to use it with Iso before and it def seems to soak through the parchment paper a little bit. I def want more of a thicker permanent/reusable solution. Like the oil-slick.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 14, 2013)

yeah parchment paper is the most annoying fucking thing in the world and has wasted more oil than gravity pulling them off the dabber into the carpet.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yeah parchment paper is the most annoying fucking thing in the world and has wasted more oil than gravity pulling them off the dabber into the carpet.


I just closed out my bank account at wells fargo so i'm waiting to open another account before i can order an oil slick pad...also a slick ball for storing the concentrate. 

Also looking into getting more seeds. More fruity and heady herb again, 8-9wk flower times, decent yields...i would rather the quality of the bud be better and sacrifice a little yield if need be. My girlfriend really wants Strawberry Cough and I'm fairly set on Pineapple Chunk...but my last two seeds from Barney'sFarm have either been really tough to grow compared to my TW and LCOG, or somewhat of a bad seed. And the first Pineapple Chunk seed i got a long time ago just didn't germ after 8days and i've never had an issue getting seeds to germ after 3-4 days max. So i'm just a little weary getting anything from Barney's Farm again, there are plenty of other breeders to choose from now days. I'm not saying Barney's Farm is shitty by any means...obviously they have great results and so have other ppl. 

Any suggestions on strains? Great White, Super Lemon Haze, Blue Monster Holk, just a few that i saw and liked...i used to have "wish i could grow" list going but i lost it a long time ago. Been a long time since I've just sat around and looked through seed sites.
I also have a max height of about 4.5-5 ft tall in my room but i'm not afraid of sativas.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 14, 2013)

yeah the oil slick pads are cheap. 16$ for a pad. the balls, which I dont see being useful for me, are 25$


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 14, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I just closed out my bank account at wells fargo so i'm waiting to open another account before i can order an oil slick pad...also a slick ball for storing the concentrate.
> 
> Also looking into getting more seeds. More fruity and heady herb again, 8-9wk flower times, decent yields...i would rather the quality of the bud be better and sacrifice a little yield if need be. My girlfriend really wants Strawberry Cough and I'm fairly set on Pineapple Chunk...but my last two seeds from Barney'sFarm have either been really tough to grow compared to my TW and LCOG, or somewhat of a bad seed. And the first Pineapple Chunk seed i got a long time ago just didn't germ after 8days and i've never had an issue getting seeds to germ after 3-4 days max. So i'm just a little weary getting anything from Barney's Farm again, there are plenty of other breeders to choose from now days. I'm not saying Barney's Farm is shitty by any means...obviously they have great results and so have other ppl.
> 
> ...


TW is one of my staples, but I suggest that you try Cheese for an aromatic and tasty vaporization extract.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

I just checked out the oil slick site and see that they sell PTFE(teflon) in sheets. SWEET! I did a research paper on PTFE when i was going to college for Materials Engineering. Focused the paper around the Elixer-Polyweb guitar strings that are coated with PTFE for decreased corrosion especially for people who live near salt water/humid places.Should have stuck with it but i was still too unsure what i wanted to do for a living. I'm not in any college debt though, or anymore debt at all for that matter. So right now i'm pretty free to do what i want again...just looking for the next place to live that's warmer than where i'm at now. Just tired of having either winter or cold weather 7months out of the yr.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> TW is one of my staples, but I suggest that you try Cheese for an aromatic and tasty vaporization extract.


SAY CHEESE! Ya i'm def going to look into some cheese strains, thanks for the suggestion and info on tasty vapes! You're approaching your 420th post...choose wisely sir. I have been in love with TW ever since the first time lol...just the overall shot to the head with that climbing tingling body high and when my tolerance was low it seemed like every hit just got me higher and higher. I would love to get a TWxLCOG cross of some sort.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 14, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Just tired of having either winter or cold weather 7months out of the yr.


 youre telling me. we got snow middle of october. tomorrow makes it 6 months of cold/snow weve got and there is STILL 3 feet of snow on the ground and we got 1 more inch this weekend. so much for spring starting  8 months of snow. 10 months of cold. 2 months of a half assed summer


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

Didn't get around to soaking last night...got tired and i don't like pushing through the sleepy eyes cause i'm bound to do something dumb as my depth perception fades. So i'm ready this morning and it snowed last night, gonna be 40's today so no problem keeping m thermos cool. With the IRT it reads -1F taking a quick shot inside the thermos. I'm still wondering how accurate the guns are cause after sticking it in the thermos and taking the temp i shot the ceiling and it read 59.0F and slowly climbed to 70F as the gun itself warmed back up. Wish i would have spent more money on a gun that came with a probe attachment to get more accurate temps. 
Just an experiment, since i couldn't find a ss baster i grabbed the largest downstem from the shop and not sure exactly how much it ended up holding but the whole pile of trim was around 11 grams and there's a decent amount left on the paper(forgot to weight the ds before and after). After blasting the material weighed 5gs and my product weighed .45gs, i used approx 3/4can of Vector and blasted til clear. So i didn't use the cap you see in the pic, i used a cap from a bottle of Seagrams 7 Dark Honey lol, it fit perfectly with an o-ring in it and i hose clamped it snug. I used my 28micron bubble bag screen that i cut out and clamped it over the diffuser end. I was worried about the diffuser breaking but it would be tied up in the screen so no mess. I packed it pretty tight, used a long skinny drill bit to un pack it after removing the cap. Kinda fun experiment since the downstem cost me 5 bucks...was sitting around for a yr at least. I have found a glass baster though that i will probably buy for other small runs, it's the FoxRun brand baster and ACE had it.
Thermos - $8 16ozJust drilled a hole to blast into and going to open the "drinking" hole for exhaust. Totally going to make a ss cap to use with this. But i'm not sure if i reallt need to worry much about butane absorbing anything bad from the hard plastic cap anyways. Going to perform the soak here in a wee bit since the pups just passed out.
Result from the downstem is very light in color compared to my soak with the same strain same harvest time. way smoother at this point too, but i'm saving all the rest and going to combine a bunch of random wax i have when i winterize.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2013)

can a mason jar handle the pressure from soaking? good shit!!^^ how long did you soak in the thermos?


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

well you have holes in the lid so no pressure. but if you replace the lid with a "hole-less" one you'd better have the jar chilled to minimize the pressure build up. Not sure if it would handle the pressure if the butane is boils rather fast. Thanks i am surprised how well the downstem worked but the glass baster will work better. Since this is all just trim i'm only going to perform one soak around 1.5-2hrs long then dump material into SS strainer that is sitting on my 28micron screen. I'm debating not using the screen since i am going to winterize the product but might as well keep as much plant out as possible. I'm going to let the butane boil off at outside temp in a pyrex measuring cup, then i'll add the ethanol after the oil is warmed to room temp...or i'll add it right away and just let it sit for a while longer, but I'm not sure if i should even worry about vacuuming at all, seems like no.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 14, 2013)

I wouldnt vacuum till the end.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

Gonna give 'er a try, feels thicker than the FoxRun brand. 
Top of Chocolope, decided to bend the top few inches. Lookin great so far, 10days flower. Waiting for the clusters to get a wee bit bigger before i give it the Canna PK 13/14. Haven't purchased the Canna Boost but i hear it's good and it better be at $50 per 0.25Liters. What do you guys use to sweeten your plants? I'm currently using Sugaree by Cutting Edge Dev.
60cmx60cm. The 400w(chocolope is under this one) and one of my 150watters. This hood is good for up to 1000w it says, so i'm just saving up so i can get one finally. I'm not sure if i would bother going to a 600w but maybe it would be good enough. My biggest issue is height, only 5ft to the glass on the 400w...but this Choco is perfect, about 3.5ft to the tip of the main cola and by the end of flower the rest of the canopy will stretch a bit and fill out to just under 4ft. The bush is about 2.5x2.5ft, i like most of mine about that size or 2x2 depending how many i feel like packing into the flower room.
This plant has been under the 150 mainly and i'm going to get twice off it that i did under my 432w LED this last go around. I feel this plant here was slightly larger going into flower but not by much. it has the 400w to it's side also but as you can see only that very right side gets coverage and it seems a little intense for the leafs.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

WOW! 2hrs later and the level of liquid butane in the thermos appears to be the same/unchanged since i checked right after blasting. Def worth it. I'm about to go strain at 2.5hrs then winterize. Should be a pretty good end product. Stay tuned.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2013)

chocolope is fire! mine ame out so canteloupey yummmyumyum


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

My first go with the choco it was heavy on the skunky side. But it wasn't nearly as healthy of a plant last go around. She's very healthy this time and i hope to keep it that way.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 14, 2013)

oh man. I ran out of winterized oil. had to smoke some normal stuff. I cant even fuckin breathe. this shit sucks. its been like 10 minutes and it still hurts to inhale fully and causes a major coughing fit..thats coming from someone who is fairly fit and only smokes green! (well gold to be technical).. youre gonna love that winterized stuff. I wish I had more shake to make more and a better way of filtering it and not having my filter absorb it all and waste a bunch... im curious to see how you do it.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

My nylon filters are good, better at not absorbing stuff that paper filters. and SUCCESS! the parchment paper didn't leak this time! might have been this new brand that's better idk. Now i'm going to collect it and winterize it after i go get some u-swirl and everclear...u-swirl not necessary for the winterizing process but it sure tastes good


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> oh man. I ran out of winterized oil. had to smoke some normal stuff. I cant even fuckin breathe. this shit sucks. its been like 10 minutes and it still hurts to inhale fully and causes a major coughing fit..thats coming from someone who is fairly fit and only smokes green! (well gold to be technical).. youre gonna love that winterized stuff. I wish I had more shake to make more and a better way of filtering it and not having my filter absorb it all and waste a bunch... im curious to see how you do it.


I'm kinda tired of smoking the oil i make cause it's not exactly easy on the lungs, been throwing it in the vape on top of some herb...pretty dang good that way, i usually crank up the temp and throw the whip into the bong.
This will be my normal draining setup if i plan on winterizing. Drain the butane into the measuring cup and i'll add ethanol to that after butane boils off. 
my result from the 2.5hr soak, accidentally flicked some herb into it but it's getting strained again so big whoop.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2013)

looks good! i was gonna do the same thing, just filter thru one of the bubble bags i dont use. looks like it works good.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

i love using them for my screens then soak in alcohol to clean filters, eventually i will re-screen the collected alcohol from soaked screens and evap and smoke 

I ended up with just under a gram on oil, from 30grams of material...BUT 20gs had already been soaked once and the other 10 wasn't great material either. So i'm happy with the result. I'm soaking in everclear as i type and have been taking pics i'll post in a bit. I also threw about 0.15-0.2g of some wax i had sitting around...crumbs really. I'll be using my 28micron screen after the winterizing to remove the waxes and crap.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2013)

i was just wondering if the screen would remove the waxes or did you need a coffee filter for that process


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

I'll find out tomorrow


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 14, 2013)

Just slightly warmed the shot glass...maybe i should have used more Everclear but i really don't have much oil at all and i feel like it's pretty close to a 10:1 volume ratio. I'll probably be filtering it about the same time tomorrow night. I'm just curious...parchment paper work for butane...i'm not sure if i want tot try with the everclear, it doesn't work well with 91% iso i know that for sure. Or am i going to have to resort to scraping a pan?


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 15, 2013)

yup theres those waxes!!

the everclear drained through my parchment paper. and when I came back, there was oil at the bottom of a cheap cereal bowl. not cool. I had to re wash it and re evap it.

I wouldnt even deal with parchment paper after the everclear. maybe just put it in real real thin splashes onto a heated dish, cook it off. then scrape when warm. not that hard and you should be able to recover 99.9%.

even if you can find a large piece of glass to do it on works great too... broken mirror or something.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm totally going to use a large piece of glass...maybe a mirror, my pyrex pans have this weird bevel/impression all around the inside perimeter and the oil pools up all around the edge making it really annoying to scrape up. I had already considered pouring very small amounts, evap, and scrape-repeat process. Just seems kinda annoying also lol...but not like it's strenuous. The Everclear/oil mixture is very cloudy this morning and a lot has precipitated to the bottom, workin like a charm. I might have to buy a large piece of glass just for evaporating on...or buy a better pyrex dish.

When my lights are off i could totally take the glass panel out of my HPS hood and use that, it's like 60cmx60cm and needs to be cleaned anyways.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 15, 2013)

I had a lot of fun playing with my chunk of oil on the end of my dabber and the Everclear. It looks really cool if your oil is really amber


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 15, 2013)

650baquet said:


> When my lights are off i could totally take the glass panel out of my HPS hood and use that, it's like 60cmx60cm and needs to be cleaned anyways.



dont fuck with your light! what if you break it, then you gonna have some hotttt days of sunshine.. clean that shit though 

im ordering some Ever So Clear today, got paid :0


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 15, 2013)

3.5 Liters of 190 Ever clear for $93 shipped.. (thats two of the largest bottles). $46 a bottle. if i bought only one bottle, it would be $53 a bottle..

* what do you guys gotta pay?*


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 15, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> 3.5 Liters of 190 Ever clear for $93 shipped.. (thats two of the largest bottles). $46 a bottle. if i bought only one bottle, it would be $53 a bottle..
> 
> * what do you guys gotta pay?*


$37 for 1.75 liter.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 15, 2013)

holy fuck thats expensive. as a canadian, I am FINALLY not getting ripped off for once!!!! WWWOOOOO fadedawg is still cheapest. I got a 1L bottle for 33$.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 15, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> dont fuck with your light! what if you break it, then you gonna have some hotttt days of sunshine.. clean that shit though
> 
> im ordering some Ever So Clear today, got paid :0


You're right on the if i break it i'm fucked...though there is a place in town that cuts glass and i have been suggested to just go to them with w/e dimension i want. Even hexagonal haha whatever shape i want.

I pay 38 for 1.75L here in MT


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 15, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> holy fuck thats expensive. as a canadian, I am FINALLY not getting ripped off for once!!!! WWWOOOOO fadedawg is still cheapest. I got a 1L bottle for 33$.


I forget you're up north, but duh...that explains why you still have so much snow. My buddy in South Dakota just got like 3ft haha.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 15, 2013)

20hrs winterized. I'm getting way too anxious because i have to concentrates as of now and herb just isn't doing it...if this works out good i'm soakin 15g or so of some prime LCOG bud and winterize it as well. I feel like there's quite a bit of shit floating around in my shot glass for how much oil/wax i added. The precipitate APPEARS to consume a larger volume than the oil/wax i added. Very eager to strain it and evap.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 15, 2013)

View attachment 2617790View attachment 2617791View attachment 2617792View attachment 2617794View attachment 2617795View attachment 2617796mmmmm u-swirl
So filtering went very swell!
View attachment 2617859Nice fatty looking crap.......CRAP!View attachment 2617860Very vibrant if you can't tell.
View attachment 2617861View attachment 2617862After the first scrape. Used a plastic pipette to place small drops of solution around the pan. Works so well my next purchase will be some glass pipettes.
View attachment 2617863View attachment 2617864After second scrape. Slow going but turning out great! My third scrape will be as much as these two combine as i just kept adding the solution/evap/add/evap/add/evap...repeat until the rest was gone. I will do this next time and only do one scrape. Trying to keep temps around 115F or less this whole time. Still evaps pretty dang fast as drops. 
So i forgot to take a pic of the pan before the third scrape, and the pile of oil...but i got over double what's in that second pile of oil^^^^. I thought i started with around a gram of total input material but obviously i didn't actually take accurate measurements. I can't SEE that i really lost any weight, but the filter says i must have. Probably only 0.1g i want to say, but i will make sure my measurements are accurate next time so i have some good numbers to go by.

I just took a dab, it's slightly malleable at 70F but very easy to snap a piece right off...especially if you just blow on it, cools it enough to make it stiff if it's thin. I am tired and about to hit the sack but i had to taste it to compare. I've been throwing wax on top of bowl lately so i just rested the dabber with a decent chunk of oil on top of the bowl and was able to take the entire bowl with all of the oil, not die, only felt like i just took a large bowl rip cept way "cleaner", and the bowl actually BURNT instead of the herb getting covered in black crap and not wanting to burn. My guess is that crap was the shit i filtered out. I was enjoying the taste was more as well! Thumbs up for winterizing!

I'm really enjoying this with my SS Thermos and now winterizing. The thermos alone has saved me more money in butane than the Everclear costs me...i should have done that math waaayyyy sooner.

I'll take a peek for comments in the AM before work.

PEACE!

ps...no vac was involved, just approx 115F open pan thin thin thin film evap


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 15, 2013)

DAMN well here are the pics again...are we limited to how many pics at once?

First scrapesecond scrape


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

650baquet said:


> DAMN


soooooooooo, was it worth it ?  

you feel like you can take some big dabs now, and you wont be in pain for the minutes that follow? that sticks to your lungs heavy cough syrup.. 

thats my input  good job though! you said its malleable, you think its possible to get it to be more stiff, and make it crack easier?


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 16, 2013)

650baquet said:


> DAMN
> 
> 
> > Hee, hee, hee, nice job. Good color and clarity!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 16, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> soooooooooo, was it worth it ?
> 
> you feel like you can take some big dabs now, and you wont be in pain for the minutes that follow? that sticks to your lungs heavy cough syrup..
> 
> thats my input  good job though! you said its malleable, you think its possible to get it to be more stiff, and make it crack easier?


Yes worth it! I haven't tried to take a big dab yet but tis noticeably smoother. It's a little more stiff this morning and chipped when i tried to take a dab. Can't wait to make more!


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 16, 2013)

it will turn to glass/shatter every time.

take a dab... notice what its like to breathe again!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

sounds goood, ordered me up some everclear! .. i

in the meantime, this baby took me 5 months!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

i cant wait to try this shit! my state doesnt sell everclear,is it easy to order offline?


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i cant wait to try this shit! my state doesnt sell everclear,is it easy to order offline?


mine went pretty easy


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

anyone live in mass know how to get everclear easily? i just checked one site and no ship to MA. i assume ill find a site that will ship hopefully...


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone live in mass know how to get everclear easily? i just checked one site and no ship to MA. i assume ill find a site that will ship hopefully...



im in cali, nobody sells it here either, but i got a confirmation email saying my order should arrive by the 29th.. so me thinks this place is legit

http://www.winechateau.com/


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

thanks for the help!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

damn, no ship to mass lol i may have to go with 99% iso.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

wowwwwww, i feel sooo lucky now :] , and happy i bout 2 1.75L bottles.. 

pre planning, but here is my plan!

*Spray into 8x8 pyrex, 
let butane boil off to where i have a runny oil,
add 10x as much ehtanol (everclear) as the runny oil,
place into freezer for 24 hours, take out, then mix/whip the liquid,
place back into freezer for 24 more hours.. 
take out, strain through 2 coffee filters onto veryyyy flat surface.
boil off ethanol at room temp? perhaps boil off at 115F? 

smoke my absolute? *

:]

thats my knowledge on the process. pleaseee, all you guys doing it, that sound about right? 

andddddddddddddddddddddddddddd, im gonna have to fucken scrape?!?!?!? lovelyyy.. 


i hate scraping, new idea

spray into my 8x8 pyrex
boil off tane till its runny, then add ethanol directly to pryrex,
place into freezer for 24 hrs, mix, replace
after 48 hours total in freezer, take out, strain the liquid through 2 coffee filters, and into a new 8x8 pyrex..
boil off ehtanol at room temp, (or 115F) then once i get down to a pretty thin liquid, throw into vacuum, continue at 115F.. 

??!?!? damn, its a wholeeeee new process folks


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

can u evap on one of those slickpads


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

i have no knowledge on the slick pads, and 190+ proof ethanol just sounds like it will break down soo many things.. 

any one else?????


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

specially with the temp swings from freezing to 115


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 16, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> *
> smoke my absolute? *


More like SMOKE MY ABSOLUTE!!!!
haha...it is indeed absolute at this point?

If you want the shatter to be like glass with no bubbles you'll have to vac...well that's the only way i can see how. But ya i hate scraping, but if it's not so bad if you don't have to scrape the walls of the pan or any corners. I had only minor frustration while scraping mine up lol whereas i've wanted to punch holes in my walls before from having a chunk of shatter go flying off the razor, hit my in the face and then i can't find it...i just have to get used to it.

Took a while for my BHO to dissolve in even warm Everclear so having a more runny form with less purged butane would probably help dissolve it faster.

Sounds like i should feel lucky to have cheap Everclear just down the street. I just took two medium size dabs and one bong rip. The dabs were indeed very very smooth...like flavored air. And because you're not stressing your heart from caughing and building up your blood pressure or having a caughing fit...you're able to experience the high WAY better from begining to end. i'm about to prep that bud i said i was going to make into some shatter. Looking for a larger surface to evap the Everclear on. My girlfriend has a profile mirror about 1ftx4ft. Might work pretty well but...gonna have to do it when she's not home hehe...OR since i just got paid i'll go shopping around some thrift stores and other places.

Props on the 5month progression there. That last pic looks yummy, i've been wanting to take pictures of atleast one plant from beginning to end but i usually end up missing enough pictures to make it worth compiling. Maybe i'll do it with the main cola of my chocolope since i've been taking some nice pictures of it  gonna be fat


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 16, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i have no knowledge on the slick pads, and 190+ proof ethanol just sounds like it will break down soo many things..
> 
> any one else?????





greenghost420 said:


> specially with the temp swings from freezing to 115


Ya you would think that such a powerful solvent would be able to break down silicon...idk either. Might be fine for a month-6months use then maybe aver flexing it and bending it with the exposure to high temp flux and either 99%iso or Everclear will start to do some sort of damage to it...I know the ones we use at work are fairly old now and only get used for cookies but they look like SHIT lol. The silicon non stick still functions fine but it's really pitted out in places and def brakes down over time and abuse. I'm not going to know til i get one but i still want to no matter what.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

i guess ill be the one testing it. i just ordered one and one of those slickballs. now i need to find some everclear. i hope the silicon doesnt break down and flake into my oil that would suck!did the bubble bag filter the waxes out real good?


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i guess ill be the one testing it. i just ordered one and one of those slickballs. now i need to find some everclear. i hope the silicon doesnt break down and flake into my oil that would suck!did the bubble bag filter the waxes out real good?


I feel the single 28micron screen worked great! you could use a few screens if you wanted but after it appeared all of the Everclear had drain through the screen i too my dropper and added about .5ml to help ensure the oil was washed through. I remember performing similar teks in chem labs but it was mainly to ensure all the waist product was dissolved through leaving the valuables on the filter. From what i read about people using silicone baking pads similar to the oil-slick pad, it just seems like silicone allows oils and alcohol to absorb in...seems iffy but i hope it works for you...i'd say about a 60% chance that it doesn't work due to all stuff i read about silicone absorbing alcohol.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 16, 2013)

?????4/20 plans anybody?????


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

650baquet said:


> More like SMOKE MY ABSOLUTE!!!!
> haha...it is indeed absolute at this point?


dunno if skunkpharm trademarked "absolute" but sure does sound like thats what yous gots!

mannnnnn, i used to take so many pictures of my ladies, its fun to see each cycle get better and better :] and the pics with dates on them, really help me remember when and what the hell i did what with them.. 

it gets a little too common though, i take pictures a few times a week :] my ladies like the camera


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

does it break down after is absorbs the alcohol? 420 i wanted to be in colorado,now im just gonna be chilling hopefully dabbin


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

650baquet said:


> ?????4/20 plans anybody?????


my town sparks up all day :]

im hitting up a club dt, to seeeeee Hieroglyphics at night, pretty much baking alll dayyyyyyyyy, im gonna make some trippyyyy edibles :]


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> can u evap on one of those slickpads


It says it wnt hurt the pad but they are probly talking about 91-99% find out and try it do a small.amount there only 20 bucks if it hurts it buy a new one. I recommend just using them as a replacment for parchment paper when purging etc


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 16, 2013)

if you guys cant scrape a dish without making a mess youre fkn retarded haha. try heating the dish for 5 seconds... will make your life WAY easier.


get the everclear off ebay. might be paying a little more... but thats the one thing you gotta take the shitty end of the stick on. damn everclear. id say I feel bad for ya, but I dont because everything else you get is 50% cheaper than what I gotta pay!! haha

get a stainless steel dish from walmart, and use some elbow grease and quit being so lazy, its easy! dish costs 4$, blades cost 4$, forceps cost 4$. heat the dish up if youre having a hard time scraping it (duh) but not too much. you should be able to recover 99.9%, if not 100%.

the only thing 100% about parchment paper is that its fucked me and I wasnt able to fully recover every single spec 100% of the time.

scraper for life right here. those glass pyrex dishes are retarded. bottom isnt flat and corners suck.

get a large STAINLESS STEEL dish, or a flat piece of glass and be done with it. hell if youre real smart and crafty, id try taking a tiger torch to the glass, getting it VERY hot. then slightlyyyy press the center a tiny tiny bit and hold it for a few seconds.. maybe get it to depress just the tiniest amount to make a mini bowl/concave shape to the glass. not one you can see with your eye, but just enough to make the oil flow towards the middle and not the edges. heating/melting/manipulating glass isnt as hard as one would think. I always heat up stuff on my bong/oil attachment to bend/adjust it. (not quartz) (use propane torch) 











you can see the scrapes in the dish. ive been using it for years. recover 100% every time, no metal scrapings, no problems. simple. no mess, every time. heat is your friend, but not too much.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

yea i dont mind scraping,just getting lazy seeing noone else scrape lol ill most likely stick to my pyrex.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 16, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> if you guys cant scrape a dish without making a mess youre fkn retarded haha. try heating the dish for 5 seconds... will make your life WAY easier.
> 
> 
> get the everclear off ebay. might be paying a little more... but thats the one thing you gotta take the shitty end of the stick on. damn everclear. id say I feel bad for ya, but I dont because everything else you get is 50% cheaper than what I gotta pay!! haha
> ...


The dish is already hot due to i'm evaping the Everclear at 115F. It's not "hard" or strenuous to scrape....just harder and more annoying that what i'm used to with just BHO on parchment. Though, when i find a large piece of glass it'll be easier. I've considered your tiger torch idea, like only a 5mm or so of depression. I might have my glass blowing buddies help me do that with their torch.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

i really hope to continue on with parchment, those pictures bring back bad memories


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 16, 2013)

hahaahahah. you guys are crazy. you wanna see bad memories?















every picture I got with parchment in it, and its a mess that I wont be able to recover 100% back from.. put your stuff on metal or glass and you can scrape it at any time and literally recover 100%. wipe the last tiny bit onto a paper and roll a nice joint with it. friends dont let friends use parchment paper!!!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm never using parch paper again for alcohol, i'll probably still use it for the BHO.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> 420 i wanted to be in colorado,now im just gonna be chilling hopefully dabbin


Same here buddy...just chillin and dabbin for sure, hope to hook up and burn with a friend or two but not positive if that will even happen. I know my town will have shit going on too but i hope it warms up by then.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 16, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i really hope to continue on with parchment, those pictures bring back bad memories


You saw my pictures of the pan, more time consuming but makes it way easy to scrape not having to worry about corners at all. I can't wait to find a large piece of glass.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I'm never using parch paper again for alcohol, i'll probably still use it for the BHO.


FML

can you still make _absolute_ honeycomb/wax with


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 16, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> FML
> 
> can you still make _absolute_ honeycomb/wax with


trust me i can't stop thinking of a way to make it easier. like vacpurge said...it would be sweet to purchase like a 3x3ft pane of glass and depress it maybe up to a half inch. i feel the razors can flex a little bit. I'm going to look into it.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 17, 2013)

Been my fuckin theme song lately...love jammin to some heavy shit in the morning. Anybody here play guitar?
[video=youtube_share;vOT7ToKToGo]http://youtu.be/vOT7ToKToGo[/video]


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 17, 2013)

razors flex a ton. buy a SS dish, or a 7$ mirror at wal mart and sacrifice it. it doesnt need to be depressed if its big enough of a piece. the depression is just a nice little added bonus if you got the tools and skills. im not sure if it would even work. the whole piece would need to be red hot and if it was that hot, id imagine it wouldnt need to be depresed, just its own weight would turn it into a giant contact lens looking like thing (but not so deep). just a tiny tiny tiny indentation. would be cool to see it done/attempted!!


----------



## Nizza (Apr 17, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone live in mass know how to get everclear easily? i just checked one site and no ship to MA. i assume ill find a site that will ship hopefully...


most people goto hampton beach up in NH if your from MA


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 17, 2013)

yea, id be better off driving to RI, NH too far...


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 17, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> razors flex a ton. buy a SS dish, or a 7$ mirror at wal mart and sacrifice it. it doesnt need to be depressed if its big enough of a piece. the depression is just a nice little added bonus if you got the tools and skills. im not sure if it would even work. the whole piece would need to be red hot and if it was that hot, id imagine it wouldnt need to be depresed, just its own weight would turn it into a giant contact lens looking like thing (but not so deep). just a tiny tiny tiny indentation. would be cool to see it done/attempted!!


Ya lol the only reason i want to do it is because i've never seen anybody do it. It's quite possible for me if i just get my ass down to the shop and buy the glass and then wait until by buddies feel they have time with the torch. These days they are pretty busy blowin glass so i'm hoping i can just swing down with the glass...maybe a couple panes of glass cause i could sell one if it works out or if it doesn't work the first time then i have an immediate back-up. Anywho, i'm probably going to either buy a mirror or even a large picture frame and use the glass in it...w/e is cheaper. for my purposes and quantity of oil i'll be happy with 2ftx2ft.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 17, 2013)

About to go blast a can into 7 grams of bud and 7 grams of trim with the trim in the bottom of the thermos. I will cover the material at least .5inch. Probably swirl it a bit a some point. Just debating how long i'm going to soak this time. I'll be updating after i strain and boil off the butane tonight!


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 17, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Ya lol the only reason i want to do it is because i've never seen anybody do it. It's quite possible for me if i just get my ass down to the shop and buy the glass and then wait until by buddies feel they have time with the torch. These days they are pretty busy blowin glass so i'm hoping i can just swing down with the glass...maybe a couple panes of glass cause i could sell one if it works out or if it doesn't work the first time then i have an immediate back-up. Anywho, i'm probably going to either buy a mirror or even a large picture frame and use the glass in it...w/e is cheaper. for my purposes and quantity of oil i'll be happy with 2ftx2ft.


that sounds like a good idea. even if you can get a 2x2 ft picture frame, and maybe get it warm.. then drip your everclear onto it so it evaps it that much faster


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 17, 2013)

Mozzie trying to get me through the mirror haha silly dog. it's 12x48 for $13.99 at Ace. I could have purchased a thicker plane mirror no frame for 26 bucks and it was 24x30in. but i wanted the most surface area. just going to put warming pads under it.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 17, 2013)

picked up 3lbs of headband. 

lots of little nugs

used my grinder to separate nugs(A) from trimmings(B)

this about to be my biggest pull ever..


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 18, 2013)

Sweeeeet! Looks mmmmmmdank Guizas...way to look professional/organized.
quick shot of my BHO soak last night, two soaks combined in the pan, total of 1can and i had to blast a second can for 10-15seconds. total soak time at 3hrs....i've been expecting a darker extract with the long soaks, i feel like the cold thermos really really slows the extraction process. more details later tonight.

PEACE!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 18, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Sweeeeet! Looks mmmmmmdank Guizas...way to look professional/organized.
> View attachment 2621133quick shot of my BHO soak last night, two soaks combined in the pan, total of 1can and i had to blast a second can for 10-15seconds. total soak time at 3hrs....i've been expecting a darker extract with the long soaks, i feel like the cold thermos really really slows the extraction process. more details later tonight.
> 
> PEACE!



i thought the age process of weed dramatically slowsss the colder it gets????.. SOO, wouldnt your thermos just be ultra preserving it? 

now if it were under heat, thats different..


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 18, 2013)

i think i put a little under an oz into this run, 

about
13.5 intto A
14.5 into B

this was from the all nugs batch, A is straight nug, while B is the nugs ground down.. 

Dry Muffin weights bottom pic






not one lick of heat, all fan


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 18, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2620523Mozzie trying to get me through the mirror haha silly dog. it's 12x48 for $13.99 at Ace. I could have purchased a thicker plane mirror no frame for 26 bucks and it was 24x30in. but i wanted the most surface area. just going to put warming pads under it.


do your best work on making sure that mirror is level! and do you have a nice clean area to let that do its thing?? all this big surface area stuff seems nice, but also just seems so prone to dust and dirt.. 

damn, can you hurry up and use that mirror? take lots of pics? i want to see thissss, my imagination could use some hard photos 

dont crack the mirror!

are you donne yet...


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 18, 2013)

soo, im no math wizard, its been a while, but the ultimate goal with the headband project is to produce a qp of wax..

with my test results, i got about a %17 return rate.. 

that means would need to blow 659 grams to get exactly a qp..

approx 23.5 oz

each tube holds a tad over 3oz

with these numbers, i should be able to hit over a qp with 8 tubes worth.. 

im eager to get this goinggggggggggg, 420 is 2 days away, me thinks i can have this in the vacuum chamber by then.. 

workkkkkkkkkkk itttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 18, 2013)

notes:
since muffin, lost about 9% in weight so far.

heat was at 123F for 8 hours, thin transparent shatter, starting to fog up in some areas..


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 18, 2013)

I'M BACK! so sorry Guizas but i own't be using the mirror until i have winterized my BHO from last night...which i'm about to do right now...just in time for 420 but nothing like how much you're gonne have man lol wana share  

I'm going to soak my next batch at a warmer temp...like maybe i won't prechill the thermos and possibly dry the herb more before freezing. This last soak like i said was half trim half bud and the bud is a couple weeks from harvest at a pretty good moisture content for smoking but better if i let it sit out for a little bit. 

Guess i'm off to DQ with Gina(girlfriend) be back soon.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 18, 2013)

3 lbs holy shit. here comes 400$ in fuckin butane.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 18, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i think i put a little under an oz into this run,
> 
> about
> 13.5 intto A
> ...


How many cans of butane? Just so i can compare my yield/butane ratio.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 18, 2013)

before winterizing. my butane boiled off at outside temp around 35F, took a while and i didn't use a fan because i don't want to stir up dust in my garage(old garage with no power to it). The parchment weighs 0.44grams so around a 1.82gram yield or 13%. Used majority of a can for the first soak(1hr) and the rest of that can and about 10-15sec of the next can for 2nd soak(2-2.5hrs). So i'm guessing around $8 in butane...plus i will be measuring the amount of everclear i use to estimate that cost. Just because. I feel like i could have extracted more if the soak was slightly warmer but at the cost of a little more butane due to it possibly boiling off a bit, and i like to make sure the material is always covered in butane.

I'm going to have fun experimenting with different temp of extractions since i have another approx 4oz of LCOG coming down here in a bit(grown mainly under a 150hps but damn did it turn out great, post pictures at harvest time)


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 19, 2013)

this has been difficult! i actually have no idea how much weight i blasted... i lost track, 5 ish tubes, and i think i packed around 100 grams a tube.. 4 hours for 5 tubes, 16 cans of tane ( i used 4 on one tube).. 2 hours to finally get muffin, time to set up the heat and sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.
im pooooooooooped

[video=youtube_share;lAImyd_N9VI]http://youtu.be/lAImyd_N9VI[/video]


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 19, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> this has been difficult! i actually have no idea how much weight i blasted... i lost track, 5 ish tubes, and i think i packed around 100 grams a tube.. 4 hours for 5 tubes, 16 cans of tane ( i used 4 on one tube).. 2 hours to finally get muffin, time to set up the heat and sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.
> im pooooooooooped


Purdy wax!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 19, 2013)

pretty damn happy about this one :]

heat was at 128F.

leaving it as is, and back under full vac, stoked!!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 19, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> this has been difficult! i actually have no idea how much weight i blasted... i lost track, 5 ish tubes, and i think i packed around 100 grams a tube.. 4 hours for 5 tubes, 16 cans of tane ( i used 4 on one tube).. 2 hours to finally get muffin, time to set up the heat and sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.
> im pooooooooooped


can't wait to see what your yield!

As for my mirror situation. I plan of having a piece of plywood under the mirror with my warming pads between the wood and mirror. Level it and clamp it down. After i scrape the mirror i'll flip it over so dust doesn't settle on it, i'll probably end up cleaning it with Iso or more Everclear after each use, or right before each use. Like i said won't get to try it until late tonight if i only want to do a 24hr winterize(better than nothin). I don't really want to be scraping ON 420 so i'll be doing it late tonight. Atleast i still have some absolute left til then


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 19, 2013)

So @ SkunkPharmResearch site they made a home made vaporizer using 2-150whalogen lights and a dimmer switch for the heat source and a pyrex test tube for the vaporizing chamber. http://skunkpharmresearch.com/vaporizing-oil/

Check it out, i wonder if i could just buy a test tube and just use my torch on the pyrex tube to vaporize the oil inside instead of worrying about the halogen light setup. Seems like it should work fine i just don't know how the test tube would handle being heated with the torch repeatedly.
What do you guys think? I have this GRAVLABs mini steamroller i use once in a while and i was wondering if could just throw some shatter/absolute in the bottom and heat it but idk...i think curiosity is going to get the best of me and i'm gonna have to try it lol.
throw the oil just inside on that left end then just plug the holes and heat. 
all cleaned up and ready for my morning bake. my glass is cleaned as soon as it looks like it's starting to yellow as to keep the taste nice and fresh


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 19, 2013)

650baquet said:


> So @ SkunkPharmResearch site they made a home made vaporizer using 2-150whalogen lights and a dimmer switch for the heat source and a pyrex test tube for the vaporizing chamber. http://skunkpharmresearch.com/vaporizing-oil/
> 
> Check it out, i wonder if i could just buy a test tube and just use my torch on the pyrex tube to vaporize the oil inside instead of worrying about the halogen light setup. Seems like it should work fine i just don't know how the test tube would handle being heated with the torch repeatedly.
> What do you guys think? I have this GRAVLABs mini steamroller i use once in a while and i was wondering if could just throw some shatter/absolute in the bottom and heat it but idk...i think curiosity is going to get the best of me and i'm gonna have to try it lol.
> ...



i think you will be just fine with the steam roller, clean her up, and just plug up your carb. me thinks you gonna have to torch and hit at the same time, you dont wanna get that thing all molten hot every time, then dab.. 

inspiring cleanings! i think i'll do the same for the holidays !


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 19, 2013)

You can vaporize oil with a lighter in a test tube, just be careful not to overheat, so that the oil combust and leaves black soot inside. You can also heat borosilicate with an open flame, but they eventually will crack if you also don't periodically relieve the thermal stresses by re-annealing them. As they cost less than a buck a piece, you can also just throw them away when they crack.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 19, 2013)

yes, you shouldnt heat to over im guessing 420 degrees  , the temps are listed on skunkpharm


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 19, 2013)

TEST RUN!

rinsed out some jars with 91%Iso and filtered through 25micron...i've said 28 previously but i just looked and it's 25...big whoop. Actually used a space heater to speed up the process. I noticed a few specs show up and a couple dog hairs lol so i probably won't use a fan anymore. Used my 91%iso to clean the mirror and actually used a white dish cloth that doesn't leave behind fibers. Looked very clean before hand. Got a little carried away and dropped too much iso in a couple spots so it ran really close to the sides. Hurray for test runs!
it had a decently nice yellow color to it...pretty light color though.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 19, 2013)

if i upload an image then use backspace to delete it, it uploads it as an attachment, anyone know why?


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 19, 2013)

oh ya i wanted to ask...is this shit safe to smoke haha?? it just seems all milky like on the mirror, which ive seen in some videos before.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 19, 2013)

650baquet said:


> oh ya i wanted to ask...is this shit safe to smoke haha?? it just seems all milky like on the mirror, which ive seen in some videos before.


loll, do the flame test, if it dont spark and crackle, youd be safe.. did you try throwing that into the vacuum? any need?

no idea about the backspace attachment thing, that happened to me on the very first post on this thread!

Level App on the phone, LOL


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 19, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> loll, do the flame test, if it dont spark and crackle, youd be safe.. did you try throwing that into the vacuum? any need?
> 
> no idea about the backspace attachment thing, that happened to me on the very first post on this thread!
> 
> Level App on the phone, LOL


COOL, i can run my finger across the film and nothing sticks it just feels really dry and chalky almost. then after i scraped up that little bit(haven't finished scraping) and it sat on the razor for ten minutes it's gotten a lot darker and really sticky  i'm now questioning smoking it so much now!

Flame test was clean!

Not only just the bubble level but gives it to you within a tenth of a degree haha, don't know if it's completely accurate BUT the really funny thing is that this must be the only fucking level spot in my old ass 1931 house haha! i just threw it down and it was good to go

Tastes not too great but it's smooth, and i just got ripped again after already being pretty high. I'm actually surprised how high i am right now, head-legs-arms all feel like they got rushed with a semi warming sensation. My head is feeling that slight "pressure" on the side as my eyes increase their sharpness but decrease focus haha! did not expect to feel this


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 19, 2013)

Kinda feelin a wee bit like i just took a shot of whiskey...kinda


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 19, 2013)

After taking a closer look at the mirror before scraping it appeared that the white cloudy stuff could possible be fats or waxes because actual oil gathered in droplets around the perimeter of the white milky shapes. Maybe i should just collect and save this shit then winterize it sometime see what happens??


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 19, 2013)

View attachment 2623302View attachment 2623304View attachment 2623305
-7grams trim + 7grams bud(chopped half-dime size) LCOG
-Material slightly packed into prechilled 16oz thermos and chilled for another 20hrs...temp gun read 0F inside thermos.
-Blasted most of 1 can to cover material and soak for the 1st hr, then strained through mesh ss strainer over 25micron screen over dish
-Immediately blasted the rest of the 1st can and 10-15seconds of the next can for 2nd 2hr soak. Then strained through the same mesh ss strainer over 25micron screen over dish
-Butane boiled off in dish at ambient temp with no air circulation while being covered. Recovered 1.82g with parchment weighing .44g
-No pics of the winterizing process but i combined the BHO with approx 32.5ml of Everclear and warmed in a 90F waterbath and agitated until completely dissolved then threw on a lid and into the freezer for 24hrs with one time where i removed lid and swirled around to check it out.
-After 24hrs winterizing there was a nice separation of waxes and crap, so i filtered through 25micron screen into wine glass, seemed to work nice. I left the wine glass in freezer while filtering and during the whole process.
-Then i used a dropper to spread the solution over the mirror and with only the one warming pad in the center it still only took around 4-5min before nearly all had evaporated, but i wasn't exactly timing things so lets just say not very long time to evap.
-Used a pair of pliers with the razor to ease the effort and all was going very well until 80% complete when i just start into a scrape and half of the blade snaps along the top from the hole all the way over...shot what little shatter was on the blade into my eye and all over the place, i kinda laughed at first until the oil in my eye started getting sticky but it's all good i just don't think i was paying attention to how hard i was bending the blade.
-All scraped up with no vacuuming to help purdy it up, yielding me about 1.47g so I lost about .35g in wax. 15.5%
-Still worth it for how smooth it is, this is my most taste product yet, wonder if it's due to very little heat application. 
....sorry i'm really tired but let me know if i missed something...i'm ready to pass out and re-energize for tomorrow!!!
PEACE!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2013)

after blasting onto parchment, how do you collect it all together? im having trouble lol im assuming you heat it a lil?


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 20, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> after blasting onto parchment, how do you collect it all together? im having trouble lol im assuming you heat it a lil?


We don't blast onto parchment, but oil placed on parchment can be manipulated by folding it over on itself and peeling the paper back. If it is too sticky, try putting it in the freezer for awhile first.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 20, 2013)

A small test run with new butane new tubes New purge etc all new equip test run came out good ended up with 24.4 grams


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 20, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> A small test run with new butane new tubes New purge etc all new equip test run came out good ended up with 24.4 grams


new purge?? talkin about technique/method? I'm pretty damn impressed with my winterized BHO results. 24.4grams from how much material went in?
Looks like you have enough to last you all day there haha!!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 20, 2013)

I ran half pound material and 6 cans colibri and what I ment was got a new purge system my ethyl alchol is in the mail so will be winterizeing soon


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 20, 2013)

Half lb def seems right, i was estimating 6+ oz but giving you the benefit of a higher yield. 8oz seems good though, just out of curiosity was it bud or trim/mixture of both? Have you winterized before?


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 20, 2013)

It was a mix of trim and popcorn and when I do do straight bud I get more like I said tho first time.working with the new extractor and shit next run should be better 
No have not winterized yet but am confident it wnt be hard as I've done my research


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 20, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> It was a mix of trim and popcorn and when I do do straight bud I get more like I said tho first time.working with the new extractor and shit next run should be better
> No have not winterized yet but am confident it wnt be hard as I've done my research


If you aren't clumsy and have half a brain it's be a piece of cake....my girlfriend is very clumsy and has a tendency to spill shit or bump stuff a lot, that's the only reason she doesn't help me more with extractions and growing in general. Might sound mean but these girls are my pride and joy and we can't afford a ruined plant at the moment. Once i get a bigger light/more plants/more fun, she can have her own little corner of plants to play with


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 20, 2013)

Yep that's why my wife dnt help I completly understand last time she got trim spilled into my oil that was boiling off and ya will be a piece of cake really nothing to it


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;umHlEbwYrwQ]http://youtu.be/umHlEbwYrwQ[/video]
Was motivated enough to actually post a video...lol i usually don't see any point in shooting a video when pictures are easier and look better.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 20, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> after blasting onto parchment, how do you collect it all together? im having trouble lol im assuming you heat it a lil?


good fuckin luck

best bet is to try to scrape it before it makes a mess. but try not to cut into the paper while scraping.

you can fold the paper/oil in half, then pull apart real quick.. the tougher half always wins and pulls the other half off the paper. dont rip the paper or you are fucked. thats why I cant stand parchment paper. maybe I got cheap thin stuff, I dont know.


also, 650, as weve both learned. you cant bend/press too hard on those blades or they snap, thats never fun. ive been there, done that.. hasnt happened in a long time. just cant press too hard, takes practice.. if the oil is getting that tough, heat it up just a tiny tiny bit. even a hair dryer for 5 seconds works TONS.

15% loss is a lot. I imagine I am seeing somewhere near there too. I had a ton of shit in my filter. ran 30 grams and 2 cans of ronson butane. after winterizing I estimate around 4 gram.. usually get 7 or so.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 20, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> after blasting onto parchment, how do you collect it all together? im having trouble lol im assuming you heat it a lil?



blasting on to parchment takes a fine technique.. blasting onto pyrex/stainless, then scraping, well, its a bit more work, but you usually can work with the oil easier.. 

I have now started using zero heat on my boil offs(justs manyy fans), and i have now started putting my oil into the vac chamber when the oils warms up to 60F..

So, if i spray onto pyrex, I:
spray
boil off tane
scrape with razor onto CENTER OF THE parchment, be careful here though, when wiping the blade off on the paper, be sure not to puncture paper with blade.
into vacuum, if oil starts to get towards edges, i stop vac, and take out oil, and work oil back to center by the Tug-And-Pull method, its

if i spray onto parchment, this is where you must treat the paper like s million dollars.. 
spray into a dish, lined with my parchment, boil off tane lots of fans
put parchment straight into vac, go from there, never ever once touching a razor..


with my current headband run,m i have split the work into two.. 
My first blast, i sprayed right onto pyrex, thinking my parchment would have a tough time holding up to 2+oz of oil.. 
well, had to bust out my scrapers and blades, fucken hell! i hate scraping the pyrex, i was able to remove most, but had to use an oven to heat up oil to get it off as much of the pyrex as possible, yet still leaving oils. fuck that

sooo, my 2nd blastings, i did it straight onto parch, shits been cake this time around.. 

stat at 14 minutes, this is the tug and pull

[video=youtube;D_D3B9C2byc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_D3B9C2byc[/video]

i dont rec parchment to vacpurge though, parchment has something against him.. , or 650s girl friend either, just for clumsys sake  


highhh allll! happy 4 fucken twenty.

on the list for the day:

continue this beasty run
dabs first
smoke 
smoke
edible
smoke
dabs
smoke
edibles
smokeee
dabss
ediblessssss, ya :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 20, 2013)

650baquet said:


> [video=youtube_share;umHlEbwYrwQ]http://youtu.be/umHlEbwYrwQ[/video]
> Was motivated enough to actually post a video...lol i usually don't see any point in shooting a video when pictures are easier and look better.


lollll i think videos are good when you want to show/explain something happening, orrr, you got it all prepared, and you wanna show off  

i would guesss this vid shows an oil, and the bug it came from? 

heyyy, i noticed your bud stem looks a bit dark.. some plants just do that, but mosttttttttttttt stay a green tint ( when healthy) 
not dissin you, im in the same boat, trying to learn why, and turn my purple/dark stems green, so far, im getting better :] 
i judge the progress of one of my Santa Cruz Blues, by her stems, i know shes happy when they green.. but she easily shows me when she is pissed..


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 20, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> A small test run with new butane new tubes New purge etc all new equip test run came out good ended up with 24.4 grams


nice nice color! damn man, you getting hoooked up with freshy material.. i want some!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 20, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> nice nice color! damn man, you getting hoooked up with freshy material.. i want some!!


Nope all my.material is from my garden I dnt buy material


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 20, 2013)

And I said fuck razor blades along time ago I use a putty knife flexes and scrapes like a blade but better use a like a 2 inch wide blade putty knife


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 20, 2013)

made some more with everclear the other day. this is right after evaping the butane (ronson butane) 30 grams of bottom of the bag dust. grinded up in coffee grinder. 2 large cans of butane. evap on warm water for 10 min.

















tons of plant waxes can already be seen 2 minutes after pouring the everclear in, also notice them on the dish.






froze for 24 hours, then poured it through a filter. ton of plant wax in the filter from 30 grams of weed.








filtered and ready to go:


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 20, 2013)

these are for you guzias, and fadedawg. you were right about the lid doing some major deflection. I never noticed it. guzias, I think the reason mine is cracking and yours isnt is because maybe my pump is stronger?? 

there was approx 2mm deflection. enough to slip (it was tight) 2 cds under the level in the center.... a significant amount for the lid to be concaved for sure. (something like this is what you need for the oil 650.. but in glass form  ) 


























right now, I got the winterized oil in the vac chamber.


650: are you seeing a skin on your oil? mine is not glassing up.. make me think there is still everclear in it?? probably was when you said you felt drunk. I bet you smoked alcohol along with your oil hehe.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 20, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> lollll i think videos are good when you want to show/explain something happening, orrr, you got it all prepared, and you wanna show off
> 
> i would guesss this vid shows an oil, and the bug it came from?
> 
> ...


This was grown under LED through flower and i'm still workin with that light getting it perfect...but i turns my plants a darker color in general. idk...gets me high! but i can't wait to post pics of my LCOG about to come down, hps, i'll have to dbl check all the stems but they are a brighter green for sure. LED if funky but fun to mess around with.
yup, it's the bud and oil from it.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> 650: are you seeing a skin on your oil? mine is not glassing up.. make me think there is still everclear in it?? probably was when you said you felt drunk. I bet you smoked alcohol along with your oil hehe.


Ya the drunk feeling was from my 91%iso test run. I only smoked one hit but i was thinking the same thing about there being some alcohol in there. 

I do not get a film on my shatter...do you mean a shiny or glossy film or is it a dull film?...honestly mine is kinda sticky right after i scrape it up and press it together, little warm too though, then i let it sit all thinned out on parchment paper for a night and it's hard as a rock when i wake up. It's probably hard as a rock not long after it cools. I'm going to start vacuuming just for safe measure though...i mean why the hell not. Just for a couple hrs under minimal heat.

All in all my shatter seems to be great but i really want something that will give me more body high now...just been burnin this LCOG for a long time now waiting for my TW and Choco.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice thing is i never really seem to get bogged down from this particular concentrate and bud.LCOG


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> also, 650, as weve both learned. you cant bend/press too hard on those blades or they snap, thats never fun. ive been there, done that.. hasnt happened in a long time. just cant press too hard, takes practice.. if the oil is getting that tough, heat it up just a tiny tiny bit. even a hair dryer for 5 seconds works TONS.
> 
> 15% loss is a lot. I imagine I am seeing somewhere near there too. I had a ton of shit in my filter. ran 30 grams and 2 cans of ronson butane. after winterizing I estimate around 4 gram.. usually get 7 or so.


Good, glad i'm not the only one lol i felt a bit dumb, maybe i'll be trying a putty knife/scraper. If winterizing didn't make it completely smooth i wouldn't be bothering with it, but i'm going to be doing this for a long ass time so gotta get the best in my lungs when i can.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2013)

that was a fucking bitch! i only ran a small amount making it harder to collect the oil from the paper,but sticking it together and pulling it apart worked! i had to hold it between my hands and pull it while it was soft. im gonna have to winterize next time, i couldnt find a suitable everclear substitute before today. ethyl alcohol sounds good tho...


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 20, 2013)

my first batch of winterized oil ran out, and I tried smoking normal BHO... it was tough. it killed my lungs. I could just feel the damage I was doing, couldnt wait to make winterized oil.

now im onto the 2nd batch of winterized oil and I fuckin love it. big hoots, still tasty. still get super stoned, and no burn in the chest!! a little bit from the fact that youre smoking. but no infamous oil burn for 20 mins and cant inhale either.

glad you tried it out 650. youre doing yourself a major favor.

you dont realize what you got until its gone. lungs arent something to cheap out on!!! I keep saying it.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> my first batch of winterized oil ran out, and I tried smoking normal BHO... it was tough. it killed my lungs. I could just feel the damage I was doing, couldnt wait to make winterized oil.
> 
> now im onto the 2nd batch of winterized oil and I fuckin love it. big hoots, still tasty. still get super stoned, and no burn in the chest!! a little bit from the fact that youre smoking. but no infamous oil burn for 20 mins and cant inhale either.
> 
> ...


Ya my girlfriend is fine with just herb right now but i really can't afford to support both of us on concentrate only. I can just recently support us with herb and i quickly moved on to BHO, now winterizing. 
Can't wait until i have like 8 different strains goin so i never get bored...had way to much freakin LCOG lately and couldn't even get ahold of any buddies today to see if they wanted to do a trade


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 21, 2013)

this is like a rock hard, dried up sponge. kinda cool.


























this is whats going into the chamber. quite a lot of water in the above oil, even though some of you thought it was primo shit by looking at the pictures


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 21, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> this is like a rock hard, dried up sponge. kinda cool.
> 
> this is whats going into the chamber. quite a lot of water in the above oil, even though some of you thought it was primo shit by looking at the pictures


Good point, the test of the pudding isn't its looks!


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 21, 2013)

2nd rinse. 30 grams of material. 2 cans.

came back next day, ran 1 more can through it. the very very very last few drops that came out after 3 cans in 30 grams were STILL sticky... tested on all 4 fingers at 4 seperate times.. had 4 sticky fingers.

the rest is here. enjoy 

ps: yes I will be trying this again on a larger batch. with 2 different water temps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07zXsaiAe14&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 21, 2013)

So i was just vaping some of that winterized LCOG BHO using my thermovape concentrate attachment, first couple puffs were large and super tasty...i was like wow i'm vaping my concentrate from now on, then the third and following hits actually were quite nasty. Was like plastic, i have heard this before but this was like wow wtf did i even winterize it at all or does that even matter in this situation? I was hackin pretty hard for a while as it was a big puff of it too.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 21, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> 2nd rinse. 30 grams of material. 2 cans.
> 
> came back next day, ran 1 more can through it. the very very very last few drops that came out after 3 cans in 30 grams were STILL sticky... tested on all 4 fingers at 4 seperate times.. had 4 sticky fingers.
> 
> ...


can you explain what is going on in this video?


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 21, 2013)

i wanted to ask the same thing but was going to think about i some more


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 21, 2013)

Just harvested some LCOG, left one branch up to mature some more for the hell of it lol, see how the high changes over another wk.
I actual took pics on my camera but i wont be uploading them to the computer til tomorrow. I'm impressed with the crop for being mainly under a 150w hps and a Kessil H150 magenta, it got some side lighting from my 400w hps but not much. Don't want to over estimate so i'll say around 4oz. It was in an 8Liter pot and finished at 5.5ft tall  damn stretchy ass plant. I don't always keep exact track of time but i believe she was around 9wks flower currently. So i'm letting the rest go to 10 wks. I bumped into my upcoming smaller TW and it's about 5wks flower, smelt so good i had to pause and enjoy to moment.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 22, 2013)

some og kush oil i couldnt wait to winterize. shits still really good, i just make the dabs smaller to reduce harshness. works great!


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 22, 2013)

haha thought it was pretty obvious... poured butane into water!!! that was a 2nd rinse, just 1 can so I was fooling around. pretty good for 1 can 2nd rinse though.

butane made water cold, it made ice chunks, as I was showing in the sink.

poured hot water into my SS dish to melt the ice. 

poured all the water out and left oil in the dish.

thats where I started to play. it made this amazing sponge stuff. , and its very fragile, dry, and crumbly. its like dust. pretty cool. lots of moisture in it though, really crackles on the nail.

I got it in the vac chamber right now though. 12 hours so far in at full vacuum.


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 22, 2013)

650baquet said:


> So i was just vaping some of that winterized LCOG BHO using my thermovape concentrate attachment, first couple puffs were large and super tasty...i was like wow i'm vaping my concentrate from now on, then the third and following hits actually were quite nasty. Was like plastic, i have heard this before but this was like wow wtf did i even winterize it at all or does that even matter in this situation? I was hackin pretty hard for a while as it was a big puff of it too.


The problem with any vaporizer that heats a pool of oil with a hot element, is that the lighter constituets boil off first, leaving the heavier components. Not to forget that cannabinoids are di and tri terpene phenols and taste like phenolic plastic in high concentration. It is the lighter mono and sesqui terpenes that give it the nice floral flavors.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 22, 2013)

650baquet said:


> being mainly under a 150w hps and a Kessil H150 magenta, it got some side lighting from my 400w hps but not much. Don't want to over estimate so i'll say around 4oz.



150w hps? how much mostly that light? 4 zips off one of those lights sounds like you doing things really good!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 22, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i just make the dabs smaller to reduce harshness. works great!


yupppppppppppppppppppppppppp, my dabs be under .02 +- .01 .. i like to hold my hash hits for as longggggggggg as possible, soo many people waste the smoke, blehh, i guess that is good for the suppliers


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 22, 2013)

One more hour at work...had to hope on and see what's goin on real quick. I'll draw a pic on paint to show how much of the 400 was hitting the LCOG.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 22, 2013)

650baquet said:


> One more hour at work...had to hope on and see what's goin on real quick. I'll draw a pic on paint to show how much of the 400 was hitting the LCOG.


haha, ok cool!

3 more hrs her gaahhhhhh.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 22, 2013)

can we spray our butane right into a pyrex filled with everclear? then directly strain that onto final dish/mirror? 

ethanol has a damn high boiling point, my everclear arrives within a few days. i wish i wasnt so new to this :[ 

vacpurge.. howd that water idea come out? were you able to remove all that moisture?


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 22, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> can we spray our butane right into a pyrex filled with everclear? then directly strain that onto final dish/mirror?
> 
> ethanol has a damn high boiling point, my everclear arrives within a few days. i wish i wasnt so new to this :[
> 
> vacpurge.. howd that water idea come out? were you able to remove all that moisture?


I don't know about spraying directly into everclear, you wouldn't want to immediately strain onto dish/mirror though because you've skipped the actual winterizing process by freezing for 24-48hrs first...but after that you could strain through coffee filters directly into a dish. 

Hey man i'm new to it as well, no matter if you evap in a dish or on a mirror just vacuum it to ensure better purge of the Everclear and you're going to be damn satisfied i'm sure. I barely have to add any heat at all when i drop it onto a mirror to evap  i just sat there high jammin to music while having fun slowly dropping the filtered everclear/oil solution onto the mirror. Takes a long time to evap when in a thick pool so heating def speeds it up.


Quick crappy pic of how much light from the 400W might have been helping the LCOG. Shaded area is where the main canopy of nugs were at final height. The 400w would have been provided more help during the first stages of flower due to the low height but the i slide the LCOG further over to the left and started tying up branches. I can tell that nugs closest to the 400w were slightly larger than the nugs against the wall on the left side of the 150w. Also the nugs closest to the Kessil LED(which i didn't draw but imagine it being between you and the LCOG as you look at the paper) were darker and more dense but not necessarily heavier. I can't wait to get a final weight on the yield.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 22, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> haha thought it was pretty obvious... poured butane into water!!! that was a 2nd rinse, just 1 can so I was fooling around. pretty good for 1 can 2nd rinse though.
> 
> butane made water cold, it made ice chunks, as I was showing in the sink.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that's what you did but it must have been pretty cold to keep that butane in the first ss bowl from boiling. It was kind of obvious once you added it to that mysterious clear liquid haha and it started boiling like crazy. cool though, looks pretty neat!


----------



## Marzfisch (Apr 22, 2013)

It terrifies my how many people poison themselves more and more every day with butane hash.
Research what your putting into your body! If you want to live long, you need to take care of yourself and watch what you put in your body, ESPECIALLY THROUGH SMOKING!

Don't Believe me? see for yourself:
https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/647288-butane-going-kill-you-guys.html
http://www.shaman-australis.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10105
http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2011/02/butane_hash_dangers_edibles.php


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 22, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I don't know about spraying directly into everclear, you wouldn't want to immediately strain onto dish/mirror though because you've skipped the actual winterizing process by freezing for 24-48hrs first...but after that you could strain through coffee filters directly into a dish.
> 
> Hey man i'm new to it as well, no matter if you evap in a dish or on a mirror just vacuum it to ensure better purge of the Everclear and you're going to be damn satisfied i'm sure. I barely have to add any heat at all when i drop it onto a mirror to evap  i just sat there high jammin to music while having fun slowly dropping the filtered everclear/oil solution onto the mirror. Takes a long time to evap when in a thick pool so heating def speeds it up.
> 
> ...


i seeeeeeeeeeeeeee, so you gots a few diff light sources in there... well good job anyways..

i totally forgot about the "winterizing" part in the freezer.. ahhh. lameeee.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Marzfisch said:


> It terrifies my how many people poison themselves more and more every day with butane hash.
> Research what your putting into your body! If you want to live long, you need to take care of yourself and watch what you put in your body, ESPECIALLY THROUGH SMOKING!
> 
> Don't Believe me? see for yourself:
> ...



i still dont believe you :]

now im gonna enjoy this next butane hash hit :]


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 22, 2013)

Marzfisch said:


> It terrifies my how many people poison themselves more and more every day with butane hash.
> Research what your putting into your body! If you want to live long, you need to take care of yourself and watch what you put in your body, ESPECIALLY THROUGH SMOKING!
> 
> Don't Believe me? see for yourself:
> ...


If you're going to jump in here and first post that you have a problem with what we do...why not be a pal and offer a solution that's easier and less harmful to my lungs than winterized BHO.
Thanks


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 22, 2013)

Actually i didn't see those links at first and you do suggest Iso or Et


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 22, 2013)

something i'm tryin with my two TW under my 432w led. threw a 150w hps under her to see what happens to the development of the undergrowth and if it will effect how large the top growth gets.

Here are pics of some of the harvest. still another oz downstairs.
are these stems a good green color for to you Guizas?


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 22, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2627529are these stems a good green color for to you Guizas?View attachment 2627530View attachment 2627531View attachment 2627532



they looking really good man! nice and green, thick green monsters


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 22, 2013)

been in the chamber for 24 hours now on low heat, not sure what temp, but it has reduced in size a lot. typical yield that you would expect from a 2nd rinse. for 6$ worth of butane im happy. almost .75g of oil or so.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 22, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> they looking really good man! nice and green, thick green monsters


Thanks man, i really appreciate the compliment! I was honestly rather shocked when i saw how big these buds were getting compared to the last few times...so i think i'm starting to get the LCOG honed in. See why i would be thinking really hard about getting a 1000w and expanding my grow...i feel my skills are finally there too.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 22, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> been in the chamber for 24 hours now on low heat, not sure what temp, but it has reduced in size a lot. typical yield that you would expect from a 2nd rinse. for 6$ worth of butane im happy. almost .75g of oil or so.


ya nice man, not a bad yield at all. So would it be accurate to start comparing how much i yield with BHO and what THC% my girls may be putting out? It there a way to have a general rule of thumb like (Weight of Absolute/Weight Input Meterial) * 100 = % of THC extracted + R...where R is an average % of unextracted THC...assuming we are unable to be *100%* efficient in our extracting because i know we can't be.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 22, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> they looking really good man! nice and green, thick green monsters


just noticed that was your "666" post lol. look for 777 up next...idk what it is with me and noticing random shit like that all the time...sometimes i like smoking just cause it helps my brain stop focusing on every little detail of shit, or it helps me not care that i'm paying attention to every detail. But this LCOG only make your attention to detail sharper lol until you're all burnt out and your brain is going nnnnaaaaaaaaapppppp tiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmme ...Zzz Zzz Zzz Zzz


----------



## Korupter (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for this post


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 24, 2013)

Idea for BHO soak method. I'm curious at what point butane is "fully saturated" and can't extract anymore. What if the butane after my soaks could actually have extracted more concentration of oil had it been present, so to better utilize the butane, could I perform a soak in one thermos, then simply strain into another pack thermos performing yet another soak with the same butane and still get a good extraction off the second material. I think i'm totally going to try it I just have to get another thermos. I mean sometimes the butane is still fairly light colored after a 2 hr soak lol sooo yup...that's where i hit the dead end until i give it a try. I checked a bunch of tiny nugs that i've soaked before and I still see heads on the trichomes so i'm going to soak again...maybe not pack it too tight as i don't know if really packing it super tight limits the exposure of heads too much.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 24, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Idea for BHO soak method. I'm curious at what point butane is "fully saturated" and can't extract anymore. What if the butane after my soaks could actually have extracted more concentration of oil had it been present, so to better utilize the butane, could I perform a soak in one thermos, then simply strain into another pack thermos performing yet another soak with the same butane and still get a good extraction off the second material. I think i'm totally going to try it I just have to get another thermos. I mean sometimes the butane is still fairly light colored after a 2 hr soak lol sooo yup...that's where i hit the dead end until i give it a try. I checked a bunch of tiny nugs that i've soaked before and I still see heads on the trichomes so i'm going to soak again...maybe not pack it too tight as i don't know if really packing it super tight limits the exposure of heads too much.



you make me break my 666 post with this.

i like this idea! i would muchhhhhhhhhhh rather do this with my re ran material, rather than use new cans for very low yeilds.. hmm.... im gonna get me some mason jars going for this!

sooo, i dont have many pretty pics of the headband run, buttt, it allll worked out pretty well :] 

i produced 2.5 oz of wax off just the buds, = nice color, crumbly, appealing.. this paid for the whole process and some :] 

i got another 2.5ish oz of touchable dark taffy off the trim = noticeably darker outcome than the buds, less appealing, still dank ass fuck :] .. much of this will go into some edibles, aimed at producing the euphoric feeling, rather than couch lock feeling.. 

final heat for wax was around 130F.

i put in 3lbs of few month old trim/nugs (minus about 2 oz that didnt get blown) - de stemmed as much as possible.

16 cans of tane, 5 tubes of dried, un ground small nugs = about 2.5 oz light brown wax

15 cans of tane, 5 tubes of sifted trim = 2.5 oz ish brown taffy

ive had the same shitty scale for a while. gonna pick up some new ones by the weekend, my measurements are pretty flaky  ... but i assure you, im not too far off.. 

rough numbers: 

1288 grams of material ... 31 cans of tane 

about 41.5 grams per can

woww. the next set of info really surprises me.. 

5oz = 140 grams

140grams/31cans = 4.5 gram/can :]]]]]]] --hellaaaa good results on a can IMO

140 divided by 1288 to get %? = %11 return... 

ya, not so awesome. buttttttttt, i could have used more tane, or perhaps grind, and re run the nugs, WHICH I THINKS I WILL WITH THE MASON JAR IDEA. if i got a %3 return on about 500 grams of nugs, that would = 15 grams.. sooo, i wold be willing to waste 7 cans on 15 grams.. 


wow, i dunno where my head is right now, NUMBERS..


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 24, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> you make me break my 666 post with this.
> 
> i like this idea! i would muchhhhhhhhhhh rather do this with my re ran material, rather than use new cans for very low yeilds.. hmm.... im gonna get me some mason jars going for this!
> 
> ...


NICE MAN! i would love to be able to run that much lol!

Think about using mason jars some more before you dive into it...with my experience of jars vs thermos...you'll lose more butane blasting into a jar do to loss of energy and heat transfers causing the butane to be boiling off as it sits there, you can wrap a towel around the jar but don't wet it unless you plan on freezing the wet towel wrapped jar. My point in the first place is to save as much butane as possible and utilize it to the max. So i'm going to use 2 thermoses. My exact plan will probably be to use a SS funnel and simply put the filters into the funnel and dump away...i don't dump the material all the way out of the thermos thought i just invert it, what falls out falls out the rest stays chilled to let more butane drip out. If you dump it out i feel butane starts to evap right away and doesn't have a chance to drip down through the filter. My bud was covered with frost also...so it collected a ton of water on it and i had to leave it sit to dry before i wanted to perform a second soak. 
I was thinking about just attaching the two thermoses together wither a filter in between then when once soak is done just flip it over and you're good to go. The whole system is enclosed then and the butane never sees the light of day until after the second soak. I just packed my 16oz thermos full of a mix of TW LCOG and BlueDream second wash, i say trich heads on all of them so why the fuck not. But i want to take the butane used for this large second soak and use to extract some more sooo i still haven't started the soak yet. I'm going to go buy another thermos and wow am i just giddy with excitement.
Oh and numbers and me are pals, grew up just down the street from me. Haha so ya it would cost you $2.8 per gram at 7 cans for 15 grams. Ummm so you assuming around 1can/72grams at 7 cans/500grams of nug? That might be fairly accurate if my whole dbl soaked butane method works out. If you're able to retain all the butane with near zero boil off during the soak then i think you can assume that if you're able to soak 40ish gram of nug in one thermos with one can or so you should be able to flip it and soak another 40ish grams of nug. Wow now i'm really getting excited because if this works well I might have started a "1st" lol as long as i don't find anybody else who has tried it


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 24, 2013)

hahaha one of those posts is readable, one is not. guess whos I did the old "tl;dr" to? lol

gotta stop with the wall of text 650, theyre hard to read and I feel bad for ignoring them all the time!


11% is a damn low yield, but 5oz is nice. how come no pics?? going to try winterizing any of that???

interesting how the bud made wax, and trim made goo. maybe thats why I rarely get wax... not that its a good thing!! winterized glass/shatter/absolute FTW!!!!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 24, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> gotta stop with the wall of text 650, theyre hard to read and I feel bad for ignoring them all the time!


Ya shit, i really haven't been posting for that long and you're the first to complain. Point taken i'll space shit out next time lol sorry you've had to skip shit i know it's hard on the eyes especially if you're on a phone with small font size.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 24, 2013)

yeah im a bit of a complainer haha... perfect for a union job! I tend to say what others are thinking!!! I think I speak for us all when I say "thank you for spacing out your posts, its easier on the eyes!"


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 24, 2013)

heres some pictures you guys might find interesting;


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 24, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Ummm so you assuming around 1can/72grams at 7 cans/500grams of nug? That might be fairly accurate if my whole dbl soaked butane method works out. If you're able to retain all the butane with near zero boil off during the soak then i think you can assume that if you're able to soak 40ish gram of nug in one thermos with one can or so you should be able to flip it and soak another 40ish grams of nug. Wow now i'm really getting excited because if this works well I might have started a "1st" lol as long as i don't find anybody else who has tried it


I will try my best to grind down the material, so i can fit about 40 grams in each soak..
i need to figure out how i will retain as much tane as possible, i dont know if i have ANY thermos laying around.. And i just realized, temps will most likely be around low 60s.. shiet, i may just invest some moreeeeeeeeeeeeeee money into this for some thermoses


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 24, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> heres some pictures you guys might find interesting;



talk about hard as shit to understand!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 24, 2013)

lolll

i use double spacing

just like i talk

spaced outtt


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 24, 2013)

yes the evap pot complicates things. just something I found one day. found it interesting. taught me something, maybe could teach someone here something too.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 24, 2013)

I GET THE POINT I"LL DBL SPACE WTF LAY OFF ME hahaha jk i'm glad you mentioned it

Not too hard to under start just wish it was dbl spaced!  does this device recover any of the butane used during the steeping process for more uses? If not, maybe that could be achieved with slight modifications.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 24, 2013)

it would be nice to have something simple like this for the dbl soak method deal i'm talking about
Pack both containers and fill one container with butane, screw together, soak, flip, soak, unscrew and filter into pan. Might be more applicable to second soaks of material.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 24, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2629722 it would be nice to have something simple like this for the dbl soak method deal i'm talking about
> Pack both containers and fill one container with butane, screw together, soak, flip, soak, unscrew and filter into pan. Might be more applicable to second soaks of material.



the more and more i think about this, i just cant stop thinking about how much time is wasted... Although i only got about %11 return with my big colum setup... i sure as hell blasted 3lbs with ease... i hate wasting butane though.. so thats where this catches my interest..


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 24, 2013)

Yep, i'm just waiting for Gina to get home before i run to Ace and pick up another thermos...HURRY WOMAN haha


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 24, 2013)

tempted to skip the winterizing,. and go straight for the drink


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol when i had some BHO dissolved in a shot glass filled with Everclear it was temping to down it haha...wonder if i'd get fucked up.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 24, 2013)

no. needs to be thc9 which is heated or decarboxylated thc. something like that.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 24, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> no. needs to be thc9 which is heated or decarboxylated thc. something like that.


you guys are quick on the response! 

heating thc does indeed do things to you.. but! consuming it without heat also does... i lack further input, but hell, tis true! 

soon enough, i will be removing the plant "waxes" and further washing out the tane, yeyyy, im not mad at all, either way, i got myself some of the strongest alcohol i ever laid eyes on...


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 24, 2013)

I am very interested in the method I read in another thread here in the top of concentrates and extracts.

mixing ISO with salt, letting it settle. the salt binds with the water and settles, leaving 100% iso on top that you suck up with a turkey baster. sound interesting. not sure if it works that easy though.


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> talk about hard as shit to understand!


That looks like FOAFs original design. He inspired me to design the Terpenators after reading his thread posted on ICM.


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 25, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Lol when i had some BHO dissolved in a shot glass filled with Everclear it was temping to down it haha...wonder if i'd get fucked up.


Depends on how much 190 proof alcohol and how much BHO. Enough alcohol, and I can't tell whether there are head effects. It is amazing how little it takes to feel it, even if it doesn't knock one to their knees. 

If the THC were not decarboxylated, it wouldn't readily pass the blood brain barrier to reach the CB1 receptors, but the CB2 and other receptors are scattered throughout the body and you would feel those effects. No oil is usually 100% carboxylic acid, so some decarboxylated THC should be present as well.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 25, 2013)

testing testing 123


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 25, 2013)

im a wee bit bored at work today.. been waiting for these bitches to hurry up and dry! rushing dont work out too well though, gahhh. chopped uhm down 4-15-13

Hope yall having a wonderful day. i need some sleeeep

notice stems on these, they got a lottt more green than the first run  
santa cruz blues, 4th run
*

me :]






























santa cruz blues, 1st run
*


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> im a wee bit bored at work today.. been waiting for these bitches to hurry up and dry! rushing dont work out too well though, gahhh. chopped uhm down 4-15-13
> 
> Hope yall having a wonderful day. i need some sleeeep
> 
> ...


Wow huge difference in stem color eh?? Good work man!!! Your first run with the SCBlues looks a lot like my first run with Vanilla Kush. This next go will be my second with my current setup with 

CANNA Coco line. My last go yielded way better than my very first run (3 total runs so far), but was still really fluffy and didn't taste great. It is my only heavier indica, if you have any suggest for 

me in terms of what does an indica need to have different than a sativa during flower?? I'm also noticing some early yellowing of biggest leaves with my Chocolope, i know it has plenty of NPK and 

correct pH if not a wee bit off 6.5-7.5. I gave it a decent dose of Earth Juice Micro recently to help, if anything it's a deficiency i believe because i'm taking it easy on her this time so i can first 

see what she needs more of...first grow i went full throttle and she wasn't liking something i was giving to her but still finished great! She's way better looking this go around but not perfect!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 25, 2013)

Total 1.1grams, gonna lose quite a bit during winterizing i feel. Way darker than my other soaks, 2hr soak in each thermos. Total just over 2 cans of butane including a little added butane to rinse the material and thermos quickly...only reason i did this was because i felt the drops that were coming out of the thermos after the bulk butane had drained was still pretty dark and sticky. I'm not exactly stoked about my results but hey it's better than having to buy it off the street here for 50-60 per gram of oil and it's not even winterized.
Can't wait to give this shit a taste since and see how sedative the high might be, it was a mix and mingle of LCOG, TW, and BD remember.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 26, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Wow huge difference in stem color eh?? Good work man!!! Your first run with the SCBlues looks a lot like my first run with Vanilla Kush. This next go will be my second with my current setup with
> 
> CANNA Coco line. My last go yielded way better than my very first run (3 total runs so far), but was still really fluffy and didn't taste great. It is my only heavier indica, if you have any suggest for
> 
> ...



i wish i knew what the indicas liked over sativas.... im really a newbie.. my feeding schedule is pretty similar for all my strains.. i notice though, my blue she is reallyyyyy sensitive to food compared to my purple kush, and burgundy....

My PK sounds like your chocolope with lower big fan leaves just getting yellowing, shriveling early on, leaving just enough leaves it seems for the rest of the cycle.. 


i consistently keep my ph to about 6.3 

i didnt ph my water for the very first run.. i feel ph works wonders for making nutes available. my tap water ph pushes upper 8s around here.. 

i went full throttle on my first grow as well. after that, i went completely opposite, didnt feed my plants shit, then i really say leaves fall off fast on all my plants, they had rough lives..

ive never grown any type of plant in my life before MJ, I hope to some day be able to fully understand the plant from root to pistil..


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 26, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i wish i knew what the indicas liked over sativas.... im really a newbie.. my feeding schedule is pretty similar for all my strains.. i notice though, my blue she is reallyyyyy sensitive to food compared to my purple kush, and burgundy....
> 
> My PK sounds like your chocolope with lower big fan leaves just getting yellowing, shriveling early on, leaving just enough leaves it seems for the rest of the cycle..
> 
> ...


Ya man that's exactly what my chocolope wants to do, there seems to be a lot of very green growth, just wants to drop it's biggest fan leaves...idk w/e i'll figure it out someday...

I'm still a newbie when it comes to pinpointing problems and knowing EXACTLY what a plant needs but i have lots of experience in greenhouses/nurseries and have grow a lot or outdoor herbs just 

not this one haha...that's why i actually think i enjoy hydro so much, it's a nice change to soil and outdoor. But i miss using the sunlight! I understand quite a bit about the functions of a plant 

and plant physiology but no expert. I was born and raised on a farm/ranch 3200acres been gardening my whole life...if i still lived on that farm in the middle of no where i would have a lot more 

plants than i do now lol it would be fun to have so much product to experiment with. wouldn't even care to profit off it since i'd already have the farm bringing in enough money.

Of ya man, pH management has made a huge difference with my plants...maybe my chocolope likes a slightly higher...or lower pH than i'm giving her. I try to stick to 6.5 +or- .5. My tap is also 

around the 8's somewhere, I fill up a couple five gallon buckets then add the A & B solution to them separately, mix 50/50 into another 5gal bucket, and finally mix the rest into one 5gal. 10gal 

total of A&B mixed evenly. You just have to dilute them separately before mixing. I check pH and adjust after that sits for a bit under the lights. I'm starting to slowly and slowly bump up the 

strength/dosage to see how much they can handle with my current lights. 

I think i need to bump up the NPK on the Choco...atleast the nitrogen. or figure out if something is preventing nitrogen uptake


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 26, 2013)

Just about to go strain and evap my WinterizedOil...WO? lol maybe WBHO...anywaysssss 

i'm taking lots of pictures again, like showing off the oil for sure!

CHEERS!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 26, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Ya man that's exactly what my chocolope wants to do, there seems to be a lot of very green growth, just wants to drop it's biggest fan leaves...idk w/e i'll figure it out someday...
> 
> I'm still a newbie when it comes to pinpointing problems and knowing EXACTLY what a plant needs but i have lots of experience in greenhouses/nurseries and have grow a lot or outdoor herbs just
> 
> ...



loll, nice double spacing..

i loveeeeeee how simple soil is.. main things to worry about are your light, and ventilation failing, everything else can be maintained/prevented fairly easy.. 

i worry soo much about mold, and pumps failing, and cleaning rezs. 
it already takes me soo much time to keep up with my dirt plants, i would only go hydro if i had a full time position to do so :] 

As a child, I always had a view on farms as being dirty, stinky places i never wanted to be.. Now i hope to one day have a property where endless cultivation is possible. I would love to grow all my favorite veggies, fruits and peppers. a massive green house floats in my dreams. 

i decided to clean my hash pipe, so much gold oil in that thing, Im letting it soak in everclear.. 

im going to pour/filter that solution into a glass jar, and have a taste in a few days :] 

cheers!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 26, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> loll, nice double spacing..
> 
> i loveeeeeee how simple soil is.. main things to worry about are your light, and ventilation failing, everything else can be maintained/prevented fairly easy..
> 
> ...


I'm weird, i hand water my coco  no pumps or rez to worry about. my main deal is using up whatever nutes i mix in a few days max or even with agitation shit settles out of solution. I mix up fresh nutes ever other day...doesn't bother me only 

takes 10min. Mold though is an issue if i continuously over water. gotta let the walls of my felt/smart pots dry out a bit, i had two pots touching once and roots were growing between the pots, also 

mold will start to form there. My basement is humid and cool so i have lots of air movement during flower. What is a good rule of thumb for humidity levels during flower?? i don't even know what my 

room is at.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 26, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I'm weird, i hand water my coco  no pumps or rez to worry about. my main deal is using up whatever nutes i mix in a few days max or even with agitation shit settles out of solution. I mix up fresh nutes ever other day...doesn't bother me only
> 
> takes 10min. Mold though is an issue if i continuously over water. gotta let the walls of my felt/smart pots dry out a bit, i had two pots touching once and roots were growing between the pots, also
> 
> ...


i dont do any spraying once my plants hit flower, so i like to keep my humidity around %40-60.. if it gets lower, i can feel my leaves crisp up.. ive never had a problem of mold though, or too high humidity.. 

i picked up an indoor temp, humidity monitor(2) pretty cheap off ebay.. they are awesome. i use them every where. im my flower room, my veg room, it reallyyy helps me keep my cloning chamber at a pretty consistent 75-80F , which does reallyyy well for my babies. i also just discovered they work out well for drying..

i hung dry my last batch, 4 days or so.. not dry, but still soft stems

i then placed everything into paper bag, with humidity monitor, first few days, humidity was about 70%

4th day 64%

5th day 50%, outer leaves almost crunchy.. so i have now transferred from brown paper bag, to a sealed plastic bag. me thinks im ready to separate choice nugs, from future hash... 

im really hoping i get this cure down...

*here is the exact Humidity Device*


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 26, 2013)

I just got a humidity, temp device. I'm at around 60% humidity and 78F


remember me saying there was a chunk of oil that shot my eye when that razor blade snapped...well i just happend to see this weird yellow slug colored thing on my blinds in the same spot and upon closer inspection it was the oil haha, good two dabs worth even...kinda dusty now


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 26, 2013)

less grow show BS, more oil!!!!!


this is my re rinse from that video I posted where I poured the butane into warm water (so cold it made ice)

looked like this to begin with:





















left it for 3 or 4 days and got this: 

interesting part: the gold stuff, I just flaked off. the black stuff was from me heating the blade with a lighter, causing the oil to heat (maybe too much) and drip off the corner of the blade (I fill 1g vials like this like im a machine!). interesting the color difference, even though its the exact same oil.. if anything, the black stuff was more purged because of the lighter/hot blade.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 26, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> loll, nice double spacing..


lol no kidding... try it at the end of the period not mid sentence!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 26, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> less grow show BS, more oil!!!
> 
> interesting the color difference, even though its the exact same oil.. if anything, the black stuff was more purged because of the lighter/hot blade.


its my thread  

how come you didnt finish off with vacuum? why wait and let it sit? 


here is my go at "brown dragon"

soaked my pipe 8 hrs in everclear, 
strained through one coffee filter into olive jar.

simple shit, now imma let this sit for a day or two, then indulge


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 26, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> lol no kidding... try it at the end of the period not mid sentence!!


haha wow i guess i'm just a total posting failure...alright dbl space after each period it is then lol


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 26, 2013)

Evaporating everclear right now, about to scrape and then post pictures.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 26, 2013)

lol just busting your ass 650. 

that brown dragon is going to be fairly gross. im curious to see how much impurities you pull out if you freeze it and do a second filter of it.

I did, it was in the vacuum for 4 or 5 days, I forgot about it. heat at the start. none for the last few days. didnt lost a bit of vacuum over 3 days of ignoring it.

makes me wonder if I tried to put perma goo in the chamber and forget about it for a week straight.. what would happen.


your lid cracking yet? how much does your lid depress under full vacuum? did you see my pictures... mine went down 3mm or so!!! didnt think that 1/2" lid would flex so much... any thinner and my damn pump would concave the whole damn lid right inside out!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 26, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> l
> makes me wonder if I tried to put perma goo in the chamber and forget about it for a week straight.. what would happen.


do it....if you get goo again


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 26, 2013)

can winterized oil be turned to wax? hmmm....


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 26, 2013)

I had half a pickle settle out of solution...anybody else have this happen??? lol


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 26, 2013)

Darker than my other extracts, not as full flavored or heady. My chest and shoulders feel pretty relaxed right now but i do feel it slowly coming onto the head. High increases in intensity very linearly so far, mellow feeling going on right now...so fairly sedative. I can touch it for a second before sticks. 
Well i'm gonna be a baked couch potato the rest of the night...but it's that time anyways 
Parchment weighs .16grams


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 27, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> lol just busting your ass 650.
> 
> that brown dragon is going to be fairly gross. im curious to see how much impurities you pull out if you freeze it and do a second filter of it.
> 
> ...



the brown dragon looks soo nice though! looks like i made some primo whiskey.. 

everclear alone is extremely hard to get down. This drink wasnt made for flavor though  
I took half a shot of this stuff, and felt pretty decent off that. 
Now im hoping i got a magical potion, in theory, that oil already got heated, activated, soooo, should be decarbed.. I hope not too much though, id like to trip :]

my filter really looked nasty though, glad i used one to strain, almost didnt.. 

goo in the chamber aint gonna turn into anything but goo man. thin purged, thick purged, low high heat, ive been there.. 

edibles man! make some pain relieving edibles for a friend/family member with all that goo.. 

i see no cracks! maybe one line, i hope its not a start to a crack though. my lid does depress as well, i noticed after i saw your picture. it scares me.. but luckily i have a 3cfm pump  



"i had a half pickle settle out of the solution".. what?!?!?!

i think i saw a video of brett maverick once, where he winterized and was still able to end up with wax.. i sureee hope you can! i lovee wax, winterized or nottttttt

at home i can deal with other hashes, but when im out and about, nothing beats wax chunks.. 

i dont like how your shit is sticking to youuuuu.. would make sense though, if you have nothing but sticky resin glands..
gahh, i need to try this out, me thinks i'll give it a go.. i guess nowww with small batch..


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 27, 2013)

tongiht + some brown dragon
=







step notes for winter run


spray into pyrex. boil off tane - till 1/8 inch liquid runny form
add 10x everclear. mix up..

wrap and place into freezer..

should be good for tonight right?


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 27, 2013)

pictures for ya headz 






































placed into freezer, gonna stir her up tomorrow night, then continue on Sunday.

yeeeeeeaaaaaa buddyyyy


im feeling pretty darn good. 

im about two doses of 1.5oz shots.. so small, but yet sooo effective 
.... to be continued


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 27, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2633032View attachment 2633033


thats crazyyyyyy. all with just 1 grams worth, can you explain these two pics? 

Im guessing the left filter is the ethanol wash, while the right filter is your soak thermos filter ?


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 27, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> thats crazyyyyyy. all with just 1 grams worth, can you explain these two pics?
> 
> Im guessing the left filter is the ethanol wash, while the right filter is your soak thermos filter ?


Actually it's the same screen from the winterized filtering. The pic on the left is just the WBHO filtered, then after that picture i rinsed a few of my nug jars out with Everclear and dumped that through as well. The second picture is after it was all filtered through, the bits of plant material came from rinsing the jars out. This whole time i make sure any Everclear than goes through the filter is very cold.

I don't have a picture of the thermos filtering.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 27, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> "i had a half pickle settle out of the solution".. what?!?!?!


lol i was sitting eating a couple hot dogs for lunch, finishing off the pickles and i just looked down at the jar. Noticed the similar color and that it would be funny to be like wtf why is there a pickle in my solution??


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm going to trim up the rest of my LCOG that i posted pics of a while ago, perform a QWEt, followed by a BHO soak, followed by the water rinse Fadedawg mentioned to me. The water rinse will go into some edibles for camping...might help me relax if it's cold out. 

Not sure how much i'm going to be running.....probably only a small amount like 14g possibly. I have this super scraggly LCOG about to finish here in a week or so...and that one is going to be process into 90% extracts leaving the best few nugs for vaporizing. It'ss be around 1.5oz my guess.

Just want to follow up on the oil i finished yesterday. Again the high doesn't rush to your head, nor does it give you complete couch lock. It is a very mellow chill out/take the edge off oil, but that's only a couple dabs worth. I have a feeling if i just went to dab-town i would be fairly useless. 

I through some in the vape on top of some herb last night and it lasted a long time just puffin away on the whip then finish it off with the bong. 

looks like it might be wet and gooey but i can roll it around in my fingers, shatter it, scrape it with the dabber with nothing sticking. Last night i folded the parchment over from the left to right as to cover it form dust. This morning it looked like this...so it isn't stiff as a rock and at room temp it was able to slowly and slowly stretch up. Only time it wants to stick to my fingers is if they are already sticky or after about 5 sec from touching. It has such a smooth glassy surface texture.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright! Got 3oz off that LCOG so far...i left around 1oz on the plant to continue flowing for a week. choppin down tonight. want to see how the high changes if it does at all. I noticed a lot more milky and darker trichs earlier today. 
whole pan

19grams into QWET. Followed Skunk Pharm...except for the hot oil(used double boil with a lower temp and long evap time)....and i actually soaked for 6 minutes not 3.

I got a lot of crap when i strained it through a ss strainer then filtered through 25micron filter. It was also very amber, made me think it had a lot of oil in it...so i actually rinsed everything that caught in the filter into the pan, warmed it and soaked it, then refiltered it into another pan...sorry totally forgot to take a bunch of pics.

Even after filtering that second time i still caught a lot in the filter...
I'm about to go scrape the pan which is very light yellow and really doesn't look like a GREAT yield, but i'm excited to do the second soak as BHO...i'm currently letting the material dry out really good before i re freeze it in a thermos.

Real quick, i washed the material with Everclear for the six minutes because after three it still look very clear, even after six it wasn't as dark as i wanted. Also i used more Everclear than i thought i would need, but i could have done more estimating before hand. In cost, i might have used a buck less than if i performed a BHO soak.

Off to scrape, MORE after this commercial break...[video=youtube_share;j22SfSS9x7c]http://youtu.be/j22SfSS9x7c[/video]


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 27, 2013)

paper weighs .14
Honestly was hoping to get a little more. But for my very first QWEt i'll be happy. After i had filtered the Everclear i didn't even think i was going to get this much by how clear it looked.
I love the color too  i'm going to get some sleep now but i'll be up early to answer some question if any!
It's Gina's birthday tomorrow so i prolly won't be spending too much time on RIU


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 28, 2013)

happy b day gina! i hope you have a wonderful day!!!!!

try some of this absolute shit 650 been making, say high to the sun! eat well!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 28, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> happy b day gina! i hope you have a wonderful day!!!!!
> 
> try some of this absolute shit 650 been making, say high to the sun! eat well!


Your last post was #666 for the thread.

She says thanks! She's about to try some but she doesn't want to get wiped out for dinner with the family so maybe later tonight she'll try some of it. I'm uploading a video to share, maybe a couple.
Post it here in 15 min or so.
After i threw my QWET in the vac and in hot water...then forgot about it while sitting on RIU. It really bubbled up and reached 145F. Ran off the parchment a little bit but recovered most of it. Ended with right around 1.9g yield...10%, not fantastic but it's pretty good stuff. 
Stay tuned for the video.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry for the delay on the vid, wanted to edit it a bit, then Gina decided to vape with me.
[video=youtube_share;0qMdZWCDkG0]http://youtu.be/0qMdZWCDkG0[/video]


Lighter stuff is the QWET LCOG 19 grams in...1.9 out-10%. Not very impressive but it's damn good shit. It vacuumed for about 20 min at 145F, after scraping, i forgot about ti and did not want the temp to hit that high. It bubbled up a lot and ran off the parchment a wee bit but i recovered most of it. Going to perform a BHO run of that material tonight afte we get back form Gina's grandparents.

Darker stuff is that mix-mingle BHO soak of TW-LCOG-BD. Second/third soaks. Still love it just more sedative of course, but not entirely. Taking dabs of the QWET and BHO mixed is pretty awesome. Well i'm off! Back tonight.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 28, 2013)

nice shit! u followed skunk pharm for the qwet?


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 28, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> nice shit! u followed skunk pharm for the qwet?


Yep except I soaked for 6 minutes and still didn't have any green hue.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 28, 2013)

Well made my first mistake few days ago ruined 40 grams of wax just about done. Got a knock on the door no big deal shut off my pump and like.a.fuckin idiot forgot to shut my valve on my chamber. Got done.talkin with buddy that stopped by went back to flip my pump on I lost all vac and it pulled pump oil thru my vac hose and into the chamber all over the honey comb in the holes in the comb like a quarter inch of oil in bottom of chamber fuck me ....


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 28, 2013)

oh man. thats fucking brutal. ive had that happen but not with 40 grams. OUCH!!!!!!!!!!! a check valve is worth its weight in gold!


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 28, 2013)

I have one just forgot to shut it


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 28, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I have one just forgot to shut it



yupp. happens to the best of us//

same fucken thing recently.. i feel ya..

now you have a shit load of oiled up wax. i would try and make that into something you apply onto your skin..


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 29, 2013)

hellooo world













[video=youtube_share;uSCnAP20Nuw]http://youtu.be/uSCnAP20Nuw[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 29, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> yupp. happens to the best of us//
> 
> same fucken thing recently.. i feel ya..
> 
> now you have a shit load of oiled up wax. i would try and make that into something you apply onto your skin..


I trashed it it had pump oil on it wouldn't do that to anyone


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 29, 2013)

Ime just glad it was a trim run hella good trim but at least it wasn't buds


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 29, 2013)

In regards to not being able to scrap the corners, i just rinse the pan and save that everclear for the next run. if you really wanted to, instead of saving it you could just use my mirror method or just slowly drip in onto a hot pan and don't let it run to the corners...pretty easy as long as you have patients. I'm not using my mirror anymore though, it's just way less involved when you throw it into a pan. I'm probably going to be doing things slightly different if i plan to distill and recover my everclear.

like those first shots of the oil in the bowl!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice video also


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 29, 2013)

650baquet said:


> In regards to not being able to scrap the corners, i just rinse the pan and save that everclear for the next run.



this is a great idea, thanks!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 29, 2013)

No problem man. My upcoming scraggly LCOG will be a QWET and since i will probably use a full liter i would like to be able to recover that, spend less money. The distiller will pay itself off. Getting pretty excited but i still have a couple weeks to wait :l


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 29, 2013)

I said check valve not ball valve!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 29, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I said check valve not ball valve!!


Oops and ya I was looking at them this morning I agree its a must have on my list


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 29, 2013)

My take on winterizing.:

Its easy shit, just takes time. 

Shatter is a breeze to make, now, can we still get it to be the honeycomb texture?

Trying to maximize bang for buck? Recovering ethanol and butane seems like the way to go..


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 29, 2013)

Why does everyone want to recover it ....the price of butane and ethanol it really isn't that expensive


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 29, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Why does everyone want to recover it ....the price of butane and ethanol it really isn't that expensive



and it can be even less expensive with recovery, as well as less trips to the store, and or shipping.. 

i personally dont recover. but sure would love to not have to worry about running out so fast.. 

bottom line, recovery saves you money. probably helps the environment out too :]


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 29, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> and it can be even less expensive with recovery, as well as less trips to the store, and or shipping..
> 
> i personally dont recover. but sure would love to not have to worry about running out so fast..
> 
> bottom line, recovery saves you money. probably helps the environment out too :]


Would def benefit ppl who have to buy onlilne ya
recovering barely even adds any time to the process of extracting. You're going to have to evap anyways, why not recover. If I use strictly Everclear for my extractions i estimate using 1.5-2.5L/month....that more than pays for my car insurance if i can recover 90% of it. Plus i just think all of this stuff just makes it more fun and satisfying...i'm kind of a lab geek though. and sure why not do your part and reuse-recycle, not gonna hurt my feelings if you don't


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 29, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Would def benefit ppl who have to buy onlilne ya
> recovering barely even adds any time to the process of extracting. You're going to have to evap anyways, why not recover. If I use strictly Everclear for my extractions i estimate using 1.5-2.5L/month....that more than pays for my car insurance if i can recover 90% of it. Plus i just think all of this stuff just makes it more fun and satisfying...i'm kind of a lab geek though. and sure why not do your part and reuse-recycle, not gonna hurt my feelings if you don't


By all accounts go for it not saying its stupid its just not for me


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 29, 2013)

latest and greatest. 

1st pk wax
2nd winter mix
3rd, headband, winter, pk


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 29, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> latest and greatest.
> 
> 1st pk wax
> 2nd winter mix
> 3rd, headband, winter, pk


Pk looks tasty


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 30, 2013)

Some TW with a wk left...or however long i feel like flowering it, for ONCE i'm not living harvest to harvest haha! Smells great! The trichomes on her don't get very tall or "fat" but after a while she looks covered in powdered sugar ...
...where as my vvvLCOGvvv has nice tall trichomes and plenty of them with the aid of SSU.

This is the last of the LCOG to come down, the rest came down 1wk ago. I'd say i have more trichomes currently...hope the high has more to offer as well 

From my second soak using butane. 3.5hrs with agitation from glass stir rod once and 1 real quick follow up rinse with 10 seconds from the can of butane. I think i'm going to be happy with the result.
It's in a small pyrex bowl in the freezer currently awaiting filtration. Now i get to hurry up and wait
Lights out...Zzz


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 30, 2013)

headband butane
winter mix


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 30, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> headband butane
> winter mix
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 30, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Guzias1 said:
> 
> 
> > headband butane
> ...


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 30, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Looks good man, maybe more on the sedative side? Or what's the overall effect from your headband bho. I have had headband once and was some pretty good stuff for sure.



I used headband oil on my first batch of crazy edibles, those things were reallyyyy fun to be on. didn't go through the decarbing process. 
and like i mentioned above, the smell is soo unique, which also carries over to the taste. 
if you have ever smoked headband, and recalled its unique flavor, then you tried the oil, you could easily relate the two.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 30, 2013)

NICE! i'd like to try that headband oil out camping 

I just took a couple dabs in a row, mmmmmmmm mmmmmm gooooood. off to work


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 30, 2013)

how do you decarb your oil?


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 30, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> how do you decarb your oil?



i usually do it right before i make my edibles...

i melt down about a stick of butter to 190F-220F

i then stir in my hash oil.. i mix continuously for 7-10 minutes, 

i then remove from heat, and chill in freezer till butter is 80F, then continue onto my edible making.. 


soo, i would sayyy, my process involves 7-10 minutes of 190_-220F heat.. my heat source is a pool of hot butter, so its pretty consistent.. 

I've referred to this as my decarb bible


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i usually do it right before i make my edibles...
> 
> i melt down about a stick of butter to 190F-220F
> 
> ...



im still learning..

according to this, i think 250F for 20 minutes is the way to go..

but these guys heated up oil on glass, not oil in butter oil.. 

i dunnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 30, 2013)

650baquet said:


> NICE! i'd like to try that headband oil out camping
> 
> I just took a couple dabs in a row, mmmmmmmm mmmmmm gooooood. off to work



headband camping.. maybe one day we'll take a good _trip

_
dabs in a row, slowwww down 
jk
i miss coughing.. winterized dabs are making it too easy, we need to make it harsh with butane and chemicals so we get pierced lung feeling. thats whats up 

then people will think its stronger! yeyy


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 30, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> headband camping.. maybe one day we'll take a good _trip
> 
> _
> dabs in a row, slowwww down
> ...


lol ya sometimes I like that intense feeling in the lungs...makes me feel alive haha!


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 30, 2013)

can someone explain decarbing and how exactly the carbon molecule is "lost"?


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 30, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> can someone explain decarbing and how exactly the carbon molecule is "lost"?


we're waiting on you Darth Fadedawg lol


----------



## Guzias1 (May 1, 2013)

meanwhile.. prepping some dingles..


----------



## 650baquet (May 1, 2013)

Nice!
...why am i still awake, RIU is way to distracting sometimes.


----------



## Fadedawg (May 1, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> can someone explain decarbing and how exactly the carbon molecule is "lost"?


The carbon molecule is attached to two oxygen molecules and a hydrogen molecule, in a chain of molecules called a COOH carboxyl group. When attached to a hydrocarbon molecule, it forms a carboxylic acid, which is expressed as RCOOH. The mating, is a fragile marriage, so that the non polar molecule is water soluble in the plant. It disassociates naturally given time, simply from drying.

Adding heat causes the COOH group to disassociate the atoms from both the hydrocarbon group rapidly, as well as each other, and they reform in CO2 and H20 molecules, or carbon dioxide and water vapor. That leaves behind the original hydrocarbon group in its non acid form.


----------



## Fadedawg (May 1, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> meanwhile.. prepping some dingles..


Nice nug buster!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 1, 2013)

i just got the book cannabis alchemy and theres an easy setup in there to reclaim your everclear. page 12 figure 1-4 if anyone has this book can chime in. seems easy and efficient.


----------



## 650baquet (May 1, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i just got the book cannabis alchemy and theres an easy setup in there to reclaim your everclear. page 12 figure 1-4 if anyone has this book can chime in. seems easy and efficient.


 my condenser, frozen solid with 6ft of tube. Wanted to make it free from the rest of the system so it can easily be frozen...wonder if being frozen solid will help in the long run...
If i feel it's not condensing 100% efficiently i'll add another 4 or so ft of tubing in another frozen block if this work out.
Would it be worth it to do a test run with just plain water and see how it works? I don't want to have to wait for it to refreeze and this is my last dab until i evap my WBHO, which i used right around 130mL +or- 2.5mL. and just out of curiosity i was going to do a small test with my setup.


----------



## vacpurge (May 1, 2013)

that looks very cool.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 1, 2013)

650baquet said:


> this is my last dabView attachment 2639680 until i evap my WBHO, which i used right around 130mL +or- 2.5mL. and just out of curiosity i was going to do a small test with my setup.



this is the part i hate about winterizing. but nice condenser mang, that should be pretty damn cold seeing its frozen... hope there is enough tubing.. 


looking forward to distilled results


----------



## vacpurge (May 1, 2013)

guzias... under full vacuum. stick a straightedge on your vac-it pro lid... how big is the gap in the center????


----------



## 650baquet (May 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! i too hope it's enough tube...starting to think not lol but hey i can always go bigger, i just didn't want to go much bigger than necessary. I'll be posting results later tonight


----------



## Guzias1 (May 2, 2013)

you mean likethat?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 2, 2013)

heheh, i dgaf, it be making me my wax  

i'll replace, once it breaks


----------



## Fadedawg (May 2, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> heheh, i dgaf, it be making me my wax
> 
> i'll replace, once it breaks


The 1 1/2" Polycarbonate lid I made works slick, without observable deflection, while the 1" Acrylic lid still had about 3/16" deflection.


----------



## vacpurge (May 2, 2013)

yes, thank you. 

so youre getting quite a bit like me too. I will also run mine till she breaks and am not too concerned about it, even though mine is starting to crack, weird how yours isnt.... I still might get 10 more years out of it! and then upgrade to a thick one like fadewawg has.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 2, 2013)

that home made vac chamber on skunk pharm looks cheap and good quality. im thinking about building that one...if i do ill post results.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 2, 2013)

nice lil homemade condenser also!


----------



## Guzias1 (May 2, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Thanks guys! i too hope it's enough tube...starting to think not lol but hey i can always go bigger, i just didn't want to go much bigger than necessary. I'll be posting results later tonight


can you please explain wtf "650baquet" means? I tried to figure it out. Stumped.

Guzias1 was a random ass name I used a while back ..


----------



## 650baquet (May 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> can you please explain wtf "650baquet" means? I tried to figure it out. Stumped.
> 
> Guzias1 was a random ass name I used a while back ..


haha i owned a Kawi Ninja 650R 4yrs ago...that's the 650...and baquet is actually Baquet, my last name...pronounced like banquet only without the "n"

there ya go! i've been using that for pretty much everything a long time now..

in regards to my distiller...the pressure cooker has a safety pressure check deal that is suppose to pop up under pressure and prevent you from being able to open the lid. Well it's an issue because i couldn't figure out a was to either plug the hole or manually lift the pin so it is sealed under 0 pressure right from the beginning.

I know older pressure cookers don't have this feature so i'm going to look for one...or honestly just use a regular pot, drill a hole and attack a fitting for the copper tubing just like Fadedawg did with the asparagus steamer. I am just curious what he used for the seal. 

Yesterday after returning the pressure cooker i spent some time looking at random pots trying to match up a replacement seal for a pressure cooker that had the same diameter and none of them fit well enough.

That's my goal this morning...finish distiller and test by the end of the day...even if it's with water. Before i run around looking for that stuff i'm going to start a butane soak with a decent amount of sugar leaf that i've picked off my bud before i smoke or vape it. Including some stems, not really going for the most pristine oil just want to get everything i can then i'll winterize it.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

My goal this morning, stop thinking about food while trapped in the mountains :[[
sooo, i snapped some pics of my ladies, growing weed is funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.












also, this isnt good, i packed my tube inconsistently, which led to frozen pockets, which led to lack of butane pressure exiting my tube.. 
equaling a pretty cool pick, but dang! i ended up using a dabber tool to collect oil tear drops, and re ran the material towards the end of this tube(winterizing that one) 
this one be for the wax!


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Yesterday after returning the pressure cooker i spent some time looking at random pots trying to match up a replacement seal for a pressure cooker that had the same diameter and none of them fit well enough.
> 
> That's my goal this morning...finish distiller and test by the end of the day...even if it's with water. Before i run around looking for that stuff i'm going to start a butane soak with a decent amount of sugar leaf that i've picked off my bud before i smoke or vape it. Including some stems, not really going for the most pristine oil just want to get everything i can then i'll winterize it.



well, way to not jack up the new pressure cooker. did the people a the store look at you funny when you bought it? then relieved once you returned it ? 

hope you make some good progress today, post how to's, and what not, once you got this nailed ! :]


----------



## 650baquet (May 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> well, way to not jack up the new pressure cooker. did the people a the store look at you funny when you bought it? then relieved once you returned it ?
> 
> hope you make some good progress today, post how to's, and what not, once you got this nailed ! :]


Lol no funny looks from the ppl at Ace no. I'm not finding shit at second hand stores here so looks like I'm gonna have to spend more than I want to. I'm considering using two SS dishes top to top with a seal between them but I'm still looking for a good pot to use second hand. Honestly my biggest issue is finding a seal for some reason. Wonder if I can find a square of seal that I can cur to fit whatever pot I find. Keep you posted while I shop around


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Lol no funny looks from the ppl at Ace no. I'm not finding shit at second hand stores here so looks like I'm gonna have to spend more than I want to. I'm considering using two SS dishes top to top with a seal between them but I'm still looking for a good pot to use second hand. Honestly my biggest issue is finding a seal for some reason. Wonder if I can find a square of seal that I can cur to fit whatever pot I find. Keep you posted while I shop around



yuppp. thats where i got stumped on trying to come up with my vacuum chamber. it doesnt need to be too sealed though correct? just enough so vapors dont escape..

how about some sort of rubber material(shower curtain? something in the nature..), and clamp your too SS bowls together, to make a tight seal?

dont give up! would love to hear you come up with a good cheap idea :]


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

its friday guyss. im feaking bored at work! 
its hot as hell,
my truck is in the shop. 
my freezer has a batch of winter ready to go. 
my vacuum chamber has been in full use for the last 3 weeks! 
i still have 6oz of my latest harvest to blow! 
i need butane!
i have no truck! i need to pickup some master cases.. 
its friday!
smoke.. ... that sucked, i only have shitty weed at work :[ 
goddd, that was soo gross, that weed was sitting on my dash board for who knows how long.. sun and air = SUPER HARSH/DRY WEED, did you guys know this yet? like i said, im bored as shit.. 

I may go smoke some of my bosses. his weed aint too hot either though, grrr..

where was I?

ooo, so, i need butane! lowest price ive picked up a master case for is 230( locally).. i called up a place about 3 hrs round trip away.. i can get two for 350 total.. so.. is it worth the drive? yes, will i drive there by tomorrow am? if i have my truck, yes!!

god, i have to scrape my dish today! have i ever mentioned how exciting that is? lolll. soo lame, people and their scrape videos.. loll, i have some lame videos too, who am i kidding.. 

cmon new people! jump on the thread, show us up! :] 

650 banquet makes sensi finally!

saying your last name is sooo freakin weird though..


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

thread is dead, should be deleted :[


----------



## vacpurge (May 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> thread is dead, should be deleted :[


too much garbage posts/plant pics/plant talk in it... this is the fuckin CONCENTRATES forums!!! I know its your thread, but lets at least try to keep it on topic. lots of good info in here, but even more pointless posts that no one cares about!!!


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> too much garbage posts/plant pics/plant talk in it... this is the fuckin CONCENTRATES forums!!! I know its your thread, but lets at least try to keep it on topic. lots of good info in here, but even more pointless posts that no one cares about!!!


dead to me

patience


----------



## 650baquet (May 3, 2013)

I feel like it is just a few of us on this thread...but i really like communicating with you on this thread and to tell you the truth this thread has decent amount of traffic here in the concentrate section.

Ended up getting everything at ACE after wasting time driving around to every thrift store coming out empty handed...$20 pot, $6 gasket, $6 drill bit, $3 hose clamps, $2 rubber washers, $3 tube connector and nut, $4 bolts and wing nuts. For me it was $44. Not cheap but same price as the pressure cooker...I also needed to but the drill bit others might already have one, hose clamps might not be necessary for everybody...
i did however stop in at one thrift store i never have and found these  Wok for 6.95 and griddle for 3.95. Haven't tested them yet but i'm actually hoping to use the wok for my hot oil baths depending on how consistent it keeps temp. I'm also curious about the dead zone with the griddle but it will be nice i'm sure. 

Can't wait to finally piece the distiller together and giver her a try. ....i think i'm going to place a round glass dish in the bottom of the SS pot to distill off the everclear in so it'll be easy to scrap.

I'll be back soon!...i swear lol


----------



## 650baquet (May 3, 2013)

Maybe I will keep posting all my distilling shit in my one thread about DIY distiller https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/649271-diy-distiller-recovering-ethanol-qwet.html


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I feel like it is just a few of us on this thread...but i really like communicating with you on this thread and to tell you the truth this thread has decent amount of traffic here in the concentrate section.
> 
> View attachment 2642154Ended up getting everything at ACE after wasting time driving around to every thrift store coming out empty handed...$20 pot, $6 gasket, $6 drill bit, $3 hose clamps, $2 rubber washers, $3 tube connector and nut, $4 bolts and wing nuts. For me it was $44. Not cheap but same price as the pressure cooker...I also needed to but the drill bit others might already have one, hose clamps might not be necessary for everybody...
> View attachment 2642156i did however stop in at one thrift store i never have and found these  Wok for 6.95 and griddle for 3.95. Haven't tested them yet but i'm actually hoping to use the wok for my hot oil baths depending on how consistent it keeps temp. I'm also curious about the dead zone with the griddle but it will be nice i'm sure.
> ...


ahh yeeees. a tiny 2.5 quart pressure cookers costs me $40 plus around here... you did well my friend.. that gasket fits ehh?? lucky find. pshh 

there are always random people liking this thread, i wish they would post more results and discussion! as fun as experiments are, they are expensive! even if people posted fails (with a details) , that would still help us all out.. 

dont be so shy guys


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Maybe I will keep posting all my distilling shit in my one thread about DIY distiller https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/649271-diy-distiller-recovering-ethanol-qwet.html


you should post on both of these threads! i dont look at the other one as often  and we are right in the middle of ethanol on this thread.. 
:]


----------



## 650baquet (May 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> you should post on both of these threads! i dont look at the other one as often  and we are right in the middle of ethanol on this thread..
> :]


Ya...can you rename this thread??? Maybe "Solvent Solutions" or "Solved Solvents"...am i trying too hard lol


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

this thread is out of my hands, i can just spam it


----------



## 650baquet (May 3, 2013)

Spam!!!!!!


----------



## 650baquet (May 3, 2013)

ok so the nut i bought fit at ACE but the lady said hey let me go get you a single one so you dont have to but a 3-pack. but i think the single one she grabbed wasn't the right size...oh well ACE is only a few blocks away.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

so here my latest winter.
never took any measurements, we'll just see how it turns out.

re ran about 5oz worth material, 3 cans of tane
into pyrex, boiled off tane, till thin film, added everclear 
freezer for 48 hrs, mixed a couple times
wallaaaaaa






that filter really filled up with grime.. 
andd.......................
most importantly, the bowl is just about to be smoked, right after the post :]


----------



## vacpurge (May 3, 2013)

I like how all 3 of us have 1-2 winterizations under our belts and we were all too excited/new to it to get *any *weight results. not that its really any harder, and im sure we will all do it on our 2nd or 3rd attempts.. I just find it interesting that all 3 of us didnt on our very first try. obviously had other priorities like getting the process right I guess. the weights are just a little side bonus for the "experienced" I guess 

I got butane and the weekend off... ill get some pictures.

I also encourage you guys to maybe try pouring your butane INTO the water (hot or cold, im not too sure).. id imagine hot would purge it better though. . your butane level would be near 0 afterwards but the water would be very high.. thats easy to get out. maybe its different than our normal way whereas water in oil is near 0, but the butane is pretty high.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

i hate scraping

ill give that water idea a try.. id spray directly into water. gather, and throw into vacuum , try and get a solid muffin, no heat.. water should escape eventually. i wonder if it will have a water like taste.. hmmmm (wait a minute.... this is if you arnt winterizing  ..)

and regards to weighing, im just trying to figure out wtf to do still! i guess i could weigh a clean filter, and weigh the dry winter filter, ya! 

im approaching the scrape point,


----------



## vacpurge (May 3, 2013)

spraying onto water is a good idea too, but you gotta deal with the butane fumes. when I pour it, I can kinda hold my breath, or just deal with it for the 10 seconds that it lasts.. whereas spraying takes 5 minutes +


----------



## 650baquet (May 3, 2013)

I've weighed before and after winterizing twice that i know of...but ya i don't think i weighed my very first run. I'm don't with my distiller just getting my wok dialed in. It's workin slick! I'm going to do a test run with water tonight. 

I'm performing a second soak in the morning since i was too busy today...if i go to bed early i might just get up for 420 

Post some pictures of the distiller here in a little while after i vape some BlueDream i just traded some LCOG for. Those guys want a LCOG clone pretty bad and i want their Pineapple Kush...and their BD haha...


----------



## 650baquet (May 4, 2013)

had the braided pvc layin around...if that poses a problem i will buy more copper tube. Have the condenser sitting nicely on top of a wide mouth jar. Just water in the pot. Oil was at 180F then dropped to 150F when places the pot in. Going to slowly raise the temp but i have a pretty dang good idea where 225 and 250F are.
The griddle i purchased works great too.
Hope to see the temp rise and water dripping out soon!


----------



## 650baquet (May 4, 2013)

damn...getting too sleepy and don't want to pass out with the distiller going for sure...taking a long time to climb back up to temp. Unplugged and just sitting waiting for tomorrow.
PEACE!


----------



## Guzias1 (May 4, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2642660had the braided pvc layin around...if that poses a problem i will buy more copper tube. Have the condenser sitting nicely on top of a wide mouth jar. Just water in the pot. Oil was at 180F then dropped to 150F when places the pot in. Going to slowly raise the temp but i have a pretty dang good idea where 225 and 250F are.
> The griddle i purchased works great too.
> Hope to see the temp rise and water dripping out soon!


sweeeet setup. and smart move on pausing for the night, get some good rest, follow up mananaaaaaa


----------



## Fadedawg (May 4, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2642660had the braided pvc layin around...if that poses a problem i will buy more copper tube. Have the condenser sitting nicely on top of a wide mouth jar. Just water in the pot. Oil was at 180F then dropped to 150F when places the pot in. Going to slowly raise the temp but i have a pretty dang good idea where 225 and 250F are.
> The griddle i purchased works great too.
> Hope to see the temp rise and water dripping out soon!


Good to see you up and running! 

PVC hose isn't compatible with ethanol and will bleed plastisizers into the recovered alcohol. I use a neoprene fuel hose.
http://www.coleparmer.com/Chemical-Resistance


----------



## Guzias1 (May 4, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Good to see you up and running!
> 
> PVC hose isn't compatible with ethanol and will bleed plastisizers into the recovered alcohol. I use a neoprene fuel hose.
> http://www.coleparmer.com/Chemical-Resistance



oh he is gonna be happy he stopped! hope he sees this before he starts!

my latst and failest 

wtf mang? pictures are cool, but look at video, shit totaly crackled up! :[ im putting back under vac, 130F, (or till it bubbles enough)

waxes that actually felt like thin candle wax! eee







boiled off ethanol at around 121F and a fan blowing right over it








looking nice






decent color







Wax on left was made from first run, no winter
glass on right was made from same material re ran.








el video
[video=youtube;FdtKIkflL38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdtKIkflL38&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]

grrrrr


----------



## 650baquet (May 4, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Good to see you up and running!
> 
> PVC hose isn't compatible with ethanol and will bleed plastisizers into the recovered alcohol. I use a neoprene fuel hose.
> http://www.coleparmer.com/Chemical-Resistance


Thanks...i'm only performing test runs with distilling water until know everything is hunky-dory. I'll run by the store and grab the fuel hose. 
Right now i can heat water bubbling/fizzing in the pot, plenty of steam 5-6in from the top...just nothing starting to condense down yet. I've insulated the tube a bit to help the steam make it to the down side of the tube. See what happens.


----------



## 650baquet (May 4, 2013)

That oil looks pretty good there Guizas. 


[video=youtube_share;OmTW_E4ZT30]http://youtu.be/OmTW_E4ZT30[/video]

...first dab in a few days...feels so nice.


----------



## 650baquet (May 4, 2013)

few dabs i got from washing my screens in Everclear.
Second butane soak, LCOG, 1.5-1.75cans of tane. Didn't weigh the material before hand but fairly just under half of the 16oz thermos.
winterizing currently


----------



## method2mymadness (May 4, 2013)

What would u recommend guys for winterizing


----------



## 650baquet (May 4, 2013)

Dang...idk man...the first one lol. I use Everclear.
Fadedawg may be the most educated to post back about that.


----------



## 650baquet (May 4, 2013)

So i have a bong not being used. I just bought in on 4/20 but i hate how it doesn't clear very efficiently. I would sell it but that's not exactly convenient and i prolly would have to drop the price A LOT to get rid of it around here quickly. 

I was getting high thinking wtf can i use that guy for...has a nice big volume in the bottom and a decent column. What if i distilled into the down stem and i had the entire bong wrapped in tube that's circulating as cold of water i can get from the tap...which is pretty freakin cold right now. I could also place something like a upside down bottle into the top of the bong and fill the bottle with ice so the vapors would condense down and drip off of it. Otherwise the vapors will constantly be condensing on the walls of the bong and collecting in the bottom or in the column

OPINIONS????

Right now i honestly wish i had just saved a little more money and purchased a nice glass 2000ml distilling apparatus of some sort. Think they are pretty nice IMO


----------



## method2mymadness (May 4, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Dang...idk man...the first one lol. I use Everclear.
> Fadedawg may be the most educated to post back about that.


That's what I was going with but saw the other and was curiouse


----------



## Fadedawg (May 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> What would u recommend guys for winterizing


We use 190 proof. It is good enough and further processing to 200 proof, may introduce questionable drying agents like benzene.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 5, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> We use 190 proof. It is good enough and further processing to 200 proof, may introduce questionable drying agents like benzene.


That's exactly what I wanted to hear thanks fade.....


----------



## method2mymadness (May 5, 2013)

Another question made some honey comb everyone who has tried it loves it and thinks its very smooth. Have one guy that has had lots of it and all of a sudden over night its harsh he says and all of sudden there's hella butane in it and its un smokable. But he never complained about it before and he has gone thru a half o and now his last .2 is unsmokable fuckin dude's trippin. 

Can wax turn harsh over night I dnt know what happened or he's tryin to get free shit from me


----------



## vacpurge (May 5, 2013)

hes an idiot.


----------



## 650baquet (May 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Can wax turn harsh over night I dnt know what happened or he's tryin to get free shit from me


sure...if it sat in cow shit overnight...or any other variety of feces, but it it was otherwise untouched(aside from dabbing) and nothing got it dirty before that last dab then he's trippin. 

I personally only have small amount of oil at a time and usually in shatter form. I usually leave it sitting on parchment an it's gone in a week. then i make more. I have no clue what happens to honey comb or shatter if it's just left out in the open for a few weeks.

So butane obviously extracts a decent amount of plant wax and shit, that's why i winterize. So you boil off the butane, collect it, throw it under vacuum, create honey comb(real basic just for reference)...during any of that process could some of those extracted waxes accidentally/naturally become more concentrated in a certain area of the finished product??? Leading to some dabs having a higher concentration of plant wax than others, and then leading to some dabs not tasting quite as good as others.

That may be a crazy idea but just crosses my mind.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 5, 2013)

650baquet said:


> sure...if it sat in cow shit overnight...or any other variety of feces, but it it was otherwise untouched(aside from dabbing) and nothing got it dirty before that last dab then he's trippin.
> 
> I personally only have small amount of oil at a time and usually in shatter form. I usually leave it sitting on parchment an it's gone in a week. then i make more. I have no clue what happens to honey comb or shatter if it's just left out in the open for a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Actually I take that as a valid question would like to know


----------



## vacpurge (May 5, 2013)

highly doubt it. with the mixing that occurs when blasting, its almost impossible. 

there might be differences of a fraction of a percentage, but nothing significant id guess.


----------



## vacpurge (May 5, 2013)

I know that happens when I mix 2 oils... or make a vial and put 2 kinds of oils in there, and its not fully mixed. but different tastes/potencies from the same blast, unless tried to get that effect, would be very tough IMO.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2013)

whats the dude trying to get from you? just trade a .2 for his .2 and see if it is harsh...


----------



## 650baquet (May 5, 2013)

not to get too side tracked but i want to have a setup similar to this someday...https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical-5.html

yields 46oz from one 600w


----------



## 650baquet (May 5, 2013)

The rest of the LCOG that's finished hanging how going to jars. A lot of the smaller stuff will go to concentrates. Can't wait to finally weigh and get a total yield.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 5, 2013)

So may be a newb question but was dabbin with a buddy and he had some club wax and after a dab left a black puffed up crust on the nail what the fuck is that never had it happen before


----------



## vacpurge (May 6, 2013)

happens to mine over time, not 1 hoot though. coulda been many things. chunks of weed/dust in the oil. plant waxes. or maybe your hoot was just too big and the nail wasnt hot enough? hard to say. maybe it had kief mixed into it, thinking it would boost it up? 

when you say wax, it makes me think it was more of a solid piece than it was a liquid.. ive found that those solids produce more shit on my nail than the liquid oils.


----------



## Fadedawg (May 6, 2013)

What VP said. Was your wax winterized to remove the plant waxes, before turning into a "Wax?"


----------



## method2mymadness (May 6, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> What VP said. Was your wax winterized to remove the plant waxes, before turning into a "Wax?"


No it was not I have ethanol on way


----------



## method2mymadness (May 6, 2013)

And not shure about how it was made etc it was a gram from the club he had


----------



## 650baquet (May 6, 2013)

20.5 grams...kinda forgot about it hanging and it's pretty much dry enough to smoke. total off that plant was 104.5grams. mainly under a 150w but had a little help from a 400w and my Kessil led.
Very pungent aroma when 'broken apart, i swear i haven't smelt anything like this LostCoastOG every before...i know it's crossed with chemdog #4 and for some damn reason my mind is stuck on that's why it has this distinct odor/flavor i've not had before the LCOG. 

It's almost stings the nose a big when broken open...in a good way lol

So in the second pic, the bottom pile and half of the second pile(6.5grams total) is going to QWET, so is 3grams of BD. I'm mixin them together and it should come out with a very nice overall high.

Hope to perform the wash tonight.


----------



## 650baquet (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FcdOtw8sglI]http://youtu.be/FcdOtw8sglI[/video]

So i think this sill work out pretty dang good. I was in a rush at Ace and didn't have time to figure out a quick/easy way to attach the clear tube to the garden hose. There are those male garden hose end replacements that slide into the hose and can be clamped down...maybe that'll fit in the tube and i can then simply screw the garden hose on.

Didn't get around to performing a QWET tonight and my last winterizing didn't get filtered enough and needs to be rewinterized. so i'll have a couple different runs to distill offffffff. 
View attachment 2646029View attachment 2646030View attachment 2646031very gooey, accidentally got to around 150F for some time...lol well first time that's happened to me and never had any consistency like this before but i'm going to re filter it because it looks all grainy when played with then it smooths out after it sits.
View attachment 2646032View attachment 2646033mason jar like all ready to go....still shredded this lid trying to go from 1/4"-3/8", thanks for the warning Fade lol. Didn't shred it too bad thought and with two seals smashed down pretty tight i think i'll be good. Guess it'll have to wait till tomorrow night. Harvesting that scraggly LCOG tonight, i've mentioned a time or two...really want to have that distiller up and running good because i'm making a lot of QWET from this harvest.


----------



## 650baquet (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3qv6IFgV9Mc]http://youtu.be/3qv6IFgV9Mc[/video]


----------



## debaserrrrr (May 8, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> No need to purge the remaining butane before winterization, as removing the alcohol will remove the residual butane.


Sorry for the ultra late response, but here goes. I plan on making only "shatter" (all bho runs winterized). Is there any purpose to me getting a vac pump setup other than speed?


----------



## Fadedawg (May 9, 2013)

debaserrrrr said:


> Sorry for the ultra late response, but here goes. I plan on making only "shatter" (all bho runs winterized). Is there any purpose to me getting a vac pump setup other than speed?


Yes, a quick thin film vacuum purge uses less heat and leaves behind more of the floral flavored monoterpenes, so that the oil smells and tastes like what it was extracted from.


----------



## debaserrrrr (May 9, 2013)

Thanks!

This thread makes me want a condenser and vac badly.

For now I think I will be purging my winterized everclear / bho mix in front of a fan and heated by something (need to grab a heat pad or similar). In the past I have double boiled / water bathed down to very little then no heat air blasted it for a long time.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 9, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2644634The rest of the LCOG that's .


sweeet looking frosty ness mang. i wanna smell that beezy



650baquet said:


> not to get too side tracked but i want to have a setup similar to this someday...https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical-5.html
> 
> yields 46oz from one 600w


speaking about vertical.. check this guy out ! 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/597139-whodat-back.html#post8364346











method2mymadness said:


> What would u recommend guys for winterizing


which alcohol did you purchase?

i feel like my everclear is now giving my hash an everclear like taste.. wth.. 
but! ive made winter waaaaaax. yeee, im just a big wasteful person though, i dont recover anythingggggg. 



loving the love in the thread!

wadduppp debaserrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, lets seee some trials and erorffffrs!


----------



## debaserrrrr (May 9, 2013)

I should be blasting about 16g of trim tomorrow. I will come back with some pics soon.

What does the winterized wax look like? I don't recall seeing any before.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 9, 2013)

this is what perfection looks like :]
first pic shows the weight of the waxes and other shit that dont get ya high. i tared a new filter, then weighed the used filter.

and this run was a re run of my santa cruz blues. 

NOTE TO EVERYONE , if you are using a bigggg tube, dont pack that shit tight.. i keep clogging up my damn pulls.

out of 5 oz in, i got 19 grams out total with rerun.. 13.5% return, blowsssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. return percentage sucks ass, 

butttt the product kicks ass.. 










soo, i guesss imma be winterizing alllll my shiet now, yey for scraping! 

notes on this run:

sprayed in to pyrex, boiled of butane till it was a runny film 
poured 10x amount of (from freezer)ethanol into oil in pyrex while oil was still in liquid form, (not stable or bubbly) 
stirred up with tool, shook around, covered with plastic food wrap ad placed into freezer.
stirred a couple times while in freezer for 48 hrs.
after freezer, took out and strained through one coffee filter into a glass cup
put that back into freezer while straining. 
wiped clean pyrex dish, then poured the glass cup back into the pyrex.
placed pyrex onto heating pad, heating pad surface was at about 140F, i also placed a fan blowing directly over oil. let that sit for about one hour, 
came back to pools of oil in my pyrex, (oil was about 110-120F after ethanol boiled off)
scraped that up, (difficult) and scooped onto parchment.
placed parchment into vac (no heat) did the vacuuming process till i achieved my foam muffin.
after muffin, melted down at about 140F, once a puddle, lowered heat to 120F and put to full vac.
24 hrrs later, waxxxxxxxxxx.



Here was my first run of the scb
no ethanol wash, just straight butane wax. 
last time i ran this, my finishing heat was 140F+!!!!
sooo, i figured it would be similar this time around. but i was royally fucken wrong! 
i set this thing at 135F full vac, and about 6 hours later, half of it was waxing, so i thought i was on the right track,..

well, i got to work, and come back, and i have a nice gold gooed for life patty.. 
watch out with your heat guys!


----------



## vacpurge (May 9, 2013)

very nice. havnt seen winterized wax yet!!!


----------



## 650baquet (May 9, 2013)

Looks good man! How dry is the wax there when you're holding it up, like sticky at all?


----------



## vacpurge (May 9, 2013)

I doubt it. not even on a warm day.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 9, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Looks good man! How dry is the wax there when you're holding it up, like sticky at all?



i gots zerooo stick manggg..

the bottom was a tad sticky, like it wasnt fully purged, so i flipped over the puck, and continued vac at 120F, and within 30 minutes the rest of it dried up. 100% fully no stick .

hopefully i get to try it out with a rig sooon.


----------



## vacpurge (May 12, 2013)

http://www.budbuddy.biz/

I had a few buddies order weed online. were in canada... it comes from vancouver. not a big deal.

anyways, they paid 180$ for a half oz, and bought 2 differnet kinda for 360$!!! it was nice bud. but not for 360$...

then they bought 1 gram of "budder" for $80!!!!

the total for 1 oz of bud and 1g of budder was 480$... all I got was a picture of the budder to show you guys. it was nothing special. I think mine is better and mine costs about 15$ a gram not 80.


----------



## 650baquet (May 12, 2013)

Hmm that budder looks like a bit like Vaseline. Not really that appealing...and less appealing if i had paid $80 buck for it


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2013)

if i was you boy i would winterize that shit asap!


----------



## 650baquet (May 12, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> if i was you boy i would winterize that shit asap!


You got a slick pad right? Thought i remember you saying you ordered one. If so how has it worked for you?


----------



## debaserrrrr (May 12, 2013)

Winterize for sure ^

I like being able to see the clarity of my BHO. Plus there is random crap sitting in it.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2013)

i never grabbed it lol


----------



## vacpurge (May 12, 2013)

its not mine. its a buddies. 2 guys went 50/50. what you see there is .5g that he paid 40$ for. I doubt hes willing to turn it into 3 winterized hoots for 40$... plus, its already smoked. that was a week ago.

the 180$ half oz of kush was very nice though. making some oil out of the black kush he got woulda been amazing, but too pricey, even for my liking!!


----------



## debaserrrrr (May 12, 2013)

I got bored waiting for all this alcohol to evap so I took some crappy pics. Don't trust the long range shots, there are bubbles that look like dirt. 


My first BHO run (16.6g Jet Fuel), winterized with everclear:


http://imgur.com/a/Y0WCY

Can you find the test dab I took out?


----------



## vacpurge (May 12, 2013)

very top, dead center.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 13, 2013)

debaserrrrr said:


> I got bored waiting for all this alcohol to evap so I took some crappy pics. Don't trust the long range shots, there are bubbles that look like dirt.
> 
> 
> My first BHO run (16.6g Jet Fuel), winterized with everclear:
> ...


THAT LOOKS YUMMMMYYY, good color, do you have a vacuum? if not, how are you removing the ethanol? also, what brand of ethanol did you use? ive been using everclear, im pretty damn sure im getting an after taste of everclear in my stuff.. its better than butane though :]




vacpurge said:


>


I'd smoke that shit! its gold goo mang, winterizing would just be a pain in the ass, I'd rather just get high off this :]



SO, I cleared out some room in the backyard shed for my blasting! im pretty stoked about it.. i may have been blasting inside my room this whole time, (practicing extreme safety every time!) which has just been leaving a bad feeling in my gut.. SOooo, now i got a nice clean-er shed, along with a spot for all my grinding/packing/blasting to easily take place, and plenty of ventilation :] 

any of you guys ever had Xj-13? that tree is sooo goood. some farmers around here are whipping out some of these amazing treeeees.
anddd, welllllll, i just blasted 12 ounces of some very frosty xj-13 trim/small buds. 

im really excited to see how this turns out.

i lightly packed my tubes this time, which led to a very easy flush, no clogging. 

packed about 3 ounces a tube, came out with 4 tubes, 12 cans, exactly one pack of butane! 

the awesome part is how caked my dish looked after the first tube. 

4 tubes later, im gonna guess i get a 15% absolute return :] 
should be out of freezer by wed morning, that will be 50 hours total in freezer.. and if i happen to not do it Wednesday morning, then i'll do it i the afternoon, which would be about 59 hours in freezer.. 

can toooo much freeze be bad? nahhhhhhh



on a sadder note. heyy yall. believe it or not, the absolute SCB wax i recently made, wellllll. i crackled a tiny tad. 
my theory is it waxed tooooo fast. trapping ethanol in the oil.

i will try to achieve the thinnest film possible on my next purge, and start off at 110F for a good long while till i see practically no movement in bubbles, then graduallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy raise heat about 7 (7 since its lucky) degrees every time i feel like it :] 

how about you guys? have you done the flame test? or just straight smoked it? i gotta say, i can take some pretttyyyy massive dabs of this stuff :] its much lighter on my lungs.. but none the less, crackles need to gtfo


----------



## debaserrrrr (May 13, 2013)

No vacuum yet. I'm on a budget for now, having just bought my vape / DI rig / etc in the past six months. My purging process was a bit sporadic and I definitely messed some things up but I ended up with 2g (12%). I did a warm water bath on the tane for about an hour then dumped in the "Gem Clear" brand 190 proof. I had to winterize it twice because I was a dumb ass and got some unfiltered solution into my good jar. I purged the alcohol with alternating fan with a cover and water bath heating. I usually did the hottest my sink goes (hurts to have hand under for more than an instant). Near the end I did a few near boil water baths to try to finish it off. I took a test dab that tasted acrid and spoiled by alcohol (didnt spark / pop) but ever since I finished evaporating the dabs are clean (the main indicator for me is usually if I get dust like globs on the end of my dabber instead of a liquid just sitting on it). It tastes amazing too (mostly Sour Diesel genes), much better than this c02 GSC I've been dabbing. I will take more pics later but I gotta listen to the new Daft Punk now.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 13, 2013)

debaserrrrr said:


> No vacuum yet. I'm on a budget for now, having just bought my vape / DI rig / etc in the past six months. My purging process was a bit sporadic and I definitely messed some things up but I ended up with 2g (12%). I did a warm water bath on the tane for about an hour then dumped in the "Gem Clear" brand 190 proof. I had to winterize it twice because I was a dumb ass and got some unfiltered solution into my good jar. I purged the alcohol with alternating fan with a cover and water bath heating. I usually did the hottest my sink goes (hurts to have hand under for more than an instant). Near the end I did a few near boil water baths to try to finish it off. I took a test dab that tasted acrid and spoiled by alcohol (didnt spark / pop) but ever since I finished evaporating the dabs are clean (the main indicator for me is usually if I get dust like globs on the end of my dabber instead of a liquid just sitting on it). It tastes amazing too (mostly Sour Diesel genes), much better than this c02 GSC I've been dabbing. I will take more pics later but I gotta listen to the new Daft Punk now.



you'll get the hang of itttttttttttttt. 12% aint tooo bad! 

i feel like ive been getting 10% returns lately, due to my bad attempts.. 

i sometimes take test dabs straight off my coffee filter .. heheee, i usually hate that i did that right after.. its better to test dab, once you actually think you are getting there.. 

but what evs, smoke what you want!


howd you like scraping?

im really curious to see how much damage ethanol does to parchment paper.

I'm going to do a simple test here, i'll rinse some stuff i have laying around, and rather than pour back into pyrex, im going to pour into parchment, and try and boil off and do the process that way.. 
I will be weighing the parchment paper before the process, and after process, really hoping for no loss :] 

...................Because i hate scraping. any better ideas?


----------



## debaserrrrr (May 13, 2013)

Get an Oil Slick (http://www.amazon.com/Oil-Slick-Concentrate-Pad/dp/B0080S1JWW/ref=sr_1_3?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1368471675&sr=1-3). That's one of the big things I messed up with my tek. Since I didn't have my big Oil Slick clean I just used the pyrex. I definitely would have had a better yield, so much gets on your hands and razors from scraping (you can recover it, but I'd rather have all my pristine oil for dabbing).

I would advise against trying to purge on parchment, seems like things could go wrong easily.

@vacpurge - Test dab was near top left corner.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 13, 2013)

debaserrrrr said:


> Get an Oil Slick (http://www.amazon.com/Oil-Slick-Concentrate-Pad/dp/B0080S1JWW/ref=sr_1_3?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1368471675&sr=1-3). That's one of the big things I messed up with my tek. Since I didn't have my big Oil Slick clean I just used the pyrex. I definitely would have had a better yield, so much gets on your hands and razors from scraping (you can recover it, but I'd rather have all my pristine oil for dabbing).
> 
> I would advise against trying to purge on parchment, seems like things could go wrong easily.


whether it be oil slick, or parchment, I am curious to see some results. 

the more i search, the more i come across fadedawg/graywolf mention purging at 29HG and at 115F ... i remember playing with the HG a while back, and coming up with some fun things. im thinking i'll try both the parchment ethanol boil off, and the 29hg 115 tonight on a batch, sees what happens. 

scrape hate


----------



## greenghost420 (May 13, 2013)

i thought you didnt need heat to purge ethanol if you use vacuum, the cold-boil


----------



## Guzias1 (May 13, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i thought you didnt need heat to purge ethanol if you use vacuum, the cold-boil


i thinks you need heat.. 

without heat, i get a solid muffin ball.. 

and i cant go any firther than that..

so i needs heat to advance.. i believe heat in the 100-115 range does a lot.. just takes timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guzias1 (May 13, 2013)

food for thought. a whole lot of happenings in the red box. vacuum people, cant stress enough, watch your heat!

if only i had this knowledge when i started..


----------



## Twitch (May 13, 2013)

thought yall might like the pic


----------



## 650baquet (May 14, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> whether it be oil slick, or parchment, I am curious to see some results.
> 
> the more i search, the more i come across fadedawg/graywolf mention purging at 29HG and at 115F ... i remember playing with the HG a while back, and coming up with some fun things. im thinking i'll try both the parchment ethanol boil off, and the 29hg 115 tonight on a batch, sees what happens.
> 
> scrape hate


all my experience with parchment and alcohol leads to alcohol soaking through the parchment...taking the oil with it of course. So then you're left with with oil soaked parchment and oil to scrape off the pan beneath. I was able to collect most of it, but the parchment was a darker color and i know i lost some oil there. 

I've thought about the difference in boil point under vacuum before. Kinda cool to see that table for reference. 

...feel like i haven't posted much lately but i've been slightly busy. Just got a 600hps and be messing around with the flower room rearranging some shit...taking more clones for the expansion. Going to do more of a vertical grow hoping i can yield more out of my LCOG...even though it does pretty good already. It's my most lanky plant though and grows in height about twice as fast as everything else have. Also my sister is getting married in 2 wks; i've been saving up some material so i know i'll have some dank shatter to show off to my bro and bro-in-law for the first time. 
Should have some to show off here this next weekend.

Anyways...i've been without concentrates for a week or so and tomorrow i'm going to do a bho run of around 17grams of some LCOG trim and another random few grams of trim. Going to winterize it of course and then enjoy the shit out of it 

PEACE!


----------



## 650baquet (May 14, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 2655285
> 
> thought yall might like the pic


I know...nothing to do with winterizing but your pic reminded me of writing 420 in some DIH once.

One of the few DIH runs i've ever performed...was probably some LCOG...damn i grow waayyy to much of that now i'm almost sick of it haha...good thing my next four plant to come down are 3 TW and my Choco(which smells like Fruit Loops currently!!!!!!)


----------



## Guzias1 (May 14, 2013)

650baquet said:


> all my experience with parchment and alcohol leads to alcohol soaking through the parchment...taking the oil with it of course. So then you're left with with oil soaked parchment and oil to scrape off the pan beneath. I was able to collect most of it, but the parchment was a darker color and i know i lost some oil there.
> 
> I've thought about the difference in boil point under vacuum before. Kinda cool to see that table for reference.
> 
> ...


i tried an ethanol wash on some of my blues last night, had about a 1.5 grams of this budder like quality. warmed up ethanol to 160F threw in chunk, and mixed with pin till i had clear gold liquid. no chunks.. i did not winterize this, just rinsed it..

after rinse, i then poured ethanol into bowl, lined with parchment.!! parchment weighed .96 grams before hand. 

then placed bowl on heating pad surface set to 190F ish with a fan blowing directly over bowl..

evap lasted about an hour, 

muffined no heat
thennnnn melted down at about 130, and also flattened the helllllll out of the oil, leaving a film I'd say less than a millimeter thin.
purged at about 113F for a few hours. AND at 29.2 HG, just over the tip of 29. 

PRESTO!

although not winterized, this shit hits soooooooo epicly smooth! anddd on top of that, looks cool as shit. i'll try and post some shots soon. twas only a gram.5 though.

i gots an xj-13 pool of gold in the freezer waiting for me!!!! - i will not boil off the ethanol in the parchment with this, due to the fact that im still on the fence about it, YEY FOR SCRAPING! because i cant recover everything on scrape, I will rinse the pyrex with ethanol and poor that onto parchment like is did my blues :]
im gonna be waking up pretty early in the AM tomorrow before work to get this baby going. this is very exciting!


parchment lost NO weight.
and with that in mind, i dont care what im digesting thats toxic off the parchment, its gotta be so damn minimal. but parchment is extremely easy to fuck up, so still testing out the best methods.. 

WELCOME TO *CLUB 600*! so did you add another 600 vertical setup? or doing a 600, 400, and dont you have an LED? wtf is going on in that garden, i want to knowww!! pretty much bushed out with the LCOG? 
hehheee, my scb was flooding my shit for a while. now im a proudd father of the following: SCB, Purple Kush, Burgundy somethingggg, afgoooooooo, some random seeeeeds, (hope they ladies!))

but ya, im pretty much over my scb, just gonna bonzi one up on my top veg spot for fun :] 

TWITCH! howdy hey man, how long you been winterizing ? how the hell shit going in TX, hot eh?


----------



## Twitch (May 14, 2013)

just got into the winterizing about a month ago... now i winterize most of my personals 

and yes it is starting to warm up, by July it will be hazardous to blast during the day time for fear that the Texas heat will ignite anything flammable in the air... lol


----------



## Twitch (May 14, 2013)

any of yalls sap/shatter waxing back up? 

winterized a gram for over 24 hours, used 3 unbleached coffee filters, filtered it and at about day 3 or 4 areas will wax up...... 
it actually tastes better and has the same smoothness as the sap

i have read and seen a couple of youtube vids where people were talking about this.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 14, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> any of yalls sap/shatter waxing back up?
> *
> 
> and yes it is starting to warm up, by July it will be hazardous to blast during the day time for fear that the Texas heat will ignite anything flammable in the air... lol​
> ...



i got this recently






and last night i made some very pretty work as well. all winterized. 

this thing actually waxed up too fast, trapped a bit of solvent inside, but what evs, still pretty good, it taught me to drop the heat, and ultra thin purge the shit. 

last night i made fire, i cant get over it :] 

haaa, heat should mean better right? means nobody should be igniting anything to stay warm . stay safe man! i just moved my op to the back shed, feel much safer about my property now.. 

i wanna show you guys some updates! hopefully by dusk


----------



## Guzias1 (May 14, 2013)

the new spat






some ladies, you can tell who i under fed







winter


----------



## 650baquet (May 14, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> the new spat
> 
> 
> some ladies, you can tell who i under fed


Nice man, I'm glad to have a garage to perform my extractions in. All outlets in the ceiling...but it doesn't have power anyways. I am going to shoot a video or some pictures of my garden tomorrow morning when the lights are on. I'll do what ever gives the best perspective. I feel lucky to have as big of room as i do but still feel a bit cramped having both veg and flower in the same room. It's okay with a smaller grow but now i feel i'm bumping into shit all the time and hitting my head on lights and ducting a lot haha but after rearranging lights it's better.

What things will be like in a couple days.
For now peek at this...haven't installed the ducting for the 600 yet and still debating where to run the inlet side. The 600 will be shining at an angle mainly towards the wall though, small plants in front large in back with the help of the Kessil and the 150HPS to fill in the outer reaches/corner. Have i said i can't wait to get a new bulb for the 600 and see how much brighter it is...pretty bright now when i did a quick test but still a cheap bulb. It was a cheap setup anyways...iPower brand with cool tube style reflector $175. Good reviews so far though.

My other 150HPS is also shining at the side helping to mix with the LED and provide some light to lower branches. I used to have a wall between the 432 and the 400 and ran the 240 with the 432 for an all LED grow...since i removed the wall and alternated hps and led i'm loving the mix i'm getting in between  Sometimes i feel i have too many random lights but i enjoy being able to move them around and change my room pretty easy to best fit whatever plants are in flower.

I didn't draw in the 400MH i use for veg along with the few cfls in the cloning area.

So there's that for now and ask questions as i'm sure you may have a few.

I'll be posting some pics of that scraggly LCOG LED harvest after i go agitate my BHO soak and take a rip...


----------



## 650baquet (May 14, 2013)

50 grams not including the 18grams of super small nug and trim that i'm soaking right now. Smells very delicious and def get me high but like i have mention i'm just getting sick of the LCOG. I'm ready to make some dank shatter from this extraction, winterized for sure. I usually only screen the butane soak with a 76micron if i know i'm going to be winterizing and filtering again anyways...but i'm always using my 25micron screens now with multiple filtration to ensure a nice clear absolute.

I wish i could turn all of this into absolute...it just smells so sour this time but not quite like lemon, prolly due to the other aromas mixed in from the chemdog and PK
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Lost_Coast_OG/Emerald_Triangle/
The second review about the LCOG at the bottom of the page is spot on. I got a lower yielding pheno but i'm pretty blown away with the results...i can only imagine what a more professional grower could do with it!

Anyways, i'm getting pooped so i better to strain the soak and i will be back in the morning with some pics/vid of the grow room.


----------



## 650baquet (May 15, 2013)

Stayed up on RIU too late lastnight and to tired to wake up with time to mess around on the computer. But totally justfigured out I can play pics from my phone off my photobucket account.


----------



## 650baquet (May 15, 2013)

Holy crap it worked lol. My one lonely bubble in this bho run. Going to winterize tonight  looks dank already


----------



## Guzias1 (May 15, 2013)

i thinks i get your room, but, i really feel you could get more ou of your vertical setups.
I would experiment with this man! you can at least double the foot print you are expecting.


























taken from whodat


----------



## Guzias1 (May 15, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2656751View attachment 2656768View attachment 2656769


frostyyyyy, nice man



650baquet said:


> Stayed up on RIU too late lastnight and to tired to wake up with time to mess around on the computer. But totally justfigured out I can play pics from my phone off my photobucket account. View attachment 2657385



cuteeeeeeee


----------



## 650baquet (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas Guz! I'm running some errands and spending time with the pups and Gina then i'll be posting more about my grow room tonight. I did shoot a video i just need to edit it and upload.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 15, 2013)

put those plants on a lazy susan for easy feeding


----------



## vacpurge (May 15, 2013)

you guys should really invest the 6$ and get a stainless steel dish form wal mart! very easy to scrape and you can get 100% back. it pays itself off the first scrape!


----------



## Twitch (May 15, 2013)

yall should just say fuck it move into the dinning room and fill your house to the gills


----------



## Guzias1 (May 16, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> yall should just say fuck it move into the dinning room and fill your house to the gills



just say fuck it, haaaaa, 650 has the potential for this, i got like no damn room. 


been so busyyy, shits been winterizing for about 78 hours so far now.. heheheeee. hoping to work on her one dayyyyyyyyyyyy.


moons in the "waxing crescent" phase :]


its a sign.


stay up fellas


----------



## Guzias1 (May 16, 2013)

easiest part of the process, just gotta waitttt.

im currently fanning the pyrex, with a seedling heating pad under it. predicting this takes 1 -2 hours.. gonna hit up some disc golfing to kill some time, hope to be finished with this by tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## 650baquet (May 16, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> just say fuck it, haaaaa, 650 has the potential for this, i got like no damn room.
> 
> 
> been so busyyy, shits been winterizing for about 78 hours so far now.. heheheeee. hoping to work on her one dayyyyyyyyyyyy.
> ...


Ya...i could lol and would totally love to live in my jungle. If i wanted to do some serious expanding...i could just finish my basement/tarp the entire thing in panda plastic. I would have over 300sqft to work with, and have the upstairs for clones and drying/curing. In my dreams! 

I've been really busy too man...keep saying i'll post shit and don't...whatever haha it's nice out finally and i have been spending time with the dogs and just don't want to be sitting on the computer at all or in the house for that matter. The first video i shot wasn't great anyways...i was too stoned and rambled on a lot  but this scraggly LCOG i just harvest last, grown under LED, has some of the best flavor of all mine haha wtf but i'm enjoying it too much and before i know it i'll be out. I don't feel i even get too congested smoking it; Gina just takes a whiff outta the jar and is ripped lol jk!

Getting anxious too flower my VK...Going to take about 6 clones from it; and my 2-TW's and LCOG. As well as a few Choco clones. Getting stocked up to surround that 600W vertically...mainly because i'm too damn curious how well it'll work. I just keep thinking about having to make sure plants are the same height-ish and keep wondering where the lamp position relative to the bud growth will be best. Not going to know that until i have it all setup.

Waiting to get paid before i can purchase more reflective material to cover walls...i have panda plastic and it's what 75%+ reflective? I suppose that would work just fine but i still don't have enough idt. 

Anyways, hope your extract turns out dank. i love that golden color you have in the dish!


----------



## Guzias1 (May 16, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Ya...i could lol and would totally love to live in my jungle. If i wanted to do some serious expanding...i could just finish my basement/tarp the entire thing in panda plastic. I would have over 300sqft to work with, and have the upstairs for clones and drying/curing. In my dreams!
> 
> I've been really busy too man...keep saying i'll post shit and don't...whatever haha it's nice out finally and i have been spending time with the dogs and just don't want to be sitting on the computer at all or in the house for that matter. The first video i shot wasn't great anyways...i was too stoned and rambled on a lot  but this scraggly LCOG i just harvest last, grown under LED, has some of the best flavor of all mine haha wtf but i'm enjoying it too much and before i know it i'll be out. I don't feel i even get too congested smoking it; Gina just takes a whiff outta the jar and is ripped lol jk!
> 
> ...


yo! i got no basement! dudeee, if i were you,, damnnnnnnn.

i oculd take just a portion of that square fottage and rock it out. 

panda film works just dandy. some reflective material costs too much IMO. you truly want to focus all the growth towards the light anyways.. small pop corn undeveloped buds below are just annoying in a small environment.

LCOG sounds like a keeper dude, thought you were thinking of ridding her? lol 

good luck on the vert mann..

im going to eventually get around to that, i just have to plan out my harvests.. im too deep, got 4 different cycles going under one light, gotta plan just one giant harvest! then i can clear out my room.. In that case, I'll probably pick my fastest harvesting plant to do so.. i soo want to go vert though. seems fun :]


----------



## Guzias1 (May 16, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> you guys should really invest the 6$ and get a stainless steel dish form wal mart! very easy to scrape and you can get 100% back. it pays itself off the first scrape!



can you post a pic of your dish? 100% you say, ehhh .. not like 95%?


----------



## Twitch (May 16, 2013)

..........


----------



## vacpurge (May 17, 2013)

I would say 99.8% recovery.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 17, 2013)

how do you get the oil off the sides of the bowls with a flat razor blade??


----------



## vacpurge (May 17, 2013)

band the blade and manipulate it around the bend.. I can either start on the top and work my way down, or start on the middle flat part and scrape upwards. ill get a video of it when I am home. takes a little practice to get the blade bend right and not snap it, but its pretty simple overall.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 17, 2013)

how do you guys boil off your ethanol? 

i ended up placing my pyrex on a heat skillet, towards the end, my oil was about 115F .. it reach temps as high as 125F momentarily.

after i felt it was ready, i put in the vac chamber, tried to achieve muffin.. but basically, after all night, and an hour more this morning.. i couldnt get muffin :[[[[[[[[

i started to get a more easy to work with product, (no heat in vac) but after many vacs, releases, folds down to center.. i got tired of it.

placed into vac chamber 29.2 HG, 115F

now im at work, just wondering what the hell it will be like when i get back.. 

im terribly afraid i've gooed for life this shit..

316 grams of excellent trim in :[


----------



## vacpurge (May 17, 2013)

yeah you wont get everclear to muffin.

the only reason the muffin exists is because of* severly* underpurged oil... its the mass amount of butane escaping making those thousands of giant bubbles.

also, I dont think you can get everclear oil to wax up either.

if you let it sit for a few days, long enough and thin enough. it WILL turn to shatter. which is what you ultimately want.

despite looking pretty. muffins are not a good thing normally, and neither is wax most times.. shatter at room temp is where its at!!! when I stick my dabber into my glob of everclear oil, it cracks and shatters... feels like youre crushing glass up. sounds like it too.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 17, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yeah you wont get everclear to muffin.
> 
> the only reason the muffin exists is because of* severly* underpurged oil... its the mass amount of butane escaping making those thousands of giant bubbles.
> 
> ...



im totally down for shatter, buttt. how do you boil off the ethanol ?? just wait??? any heat? if so, what is the highest temp you reach before vacuum? 

im honestly shooting for shatter here, smooooth shatter.


----------



## Twitch (May 17, 2013)

ummmm i just did a winterization and it muffin-ed, its in the vac chamber as i type

and didnt guzias post up some pics of some stuff that was all wax that he said he winterized 
and i have some that i winterized and it is waxing up


----------



## Guzias1 (May 17, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> ummmm i just did a winterization and it muffin-ed, its in the vac chamber as i type
> 
> and didnt guzias post up some pics of some stuff that was all wax that he said he winterized
> and i have some that i winterized and it is waxing up




Tis true. It honestly seemed to be going the muffin route, but it took me over 3 hours of repetitive full time vac and release to get it drier to touch . 

I think im working with about 40 grams here though, compared to the 8 I winter waxed.


But hey!

Twitch: how do you boil off the ethano prior to vacuuml? ? Double boiler? steam? Skillet? Fan? space heater fan? 

What's involved? anddd a big one here, what are the temps you are working with to do so? 

vacpurge! Same question to you man! 

Baquettttt600vert  same exact question to you!


----------



## Twitch (May 17, 2013)

damnit... its like post one all over again lol
1 table spoon per gram of everclear
12 to 36 hours in freezer depends on how much i am doing
2 to 3 coffee filters 
filter it on to pyrex set to 105 and a gentle fan 

when i see the beads form and i can hold the dish on its side with out any of it moving, i scrape it onto parchment paper. then i spread it thin and put it in the vac chamber at 125.
i have a half gram that has been purging for 18 hours now i think not sure, and so far all the stuff i have done has been stuff that i had already vacpurged to wax. i have been thinking about just dumping the bho goo right after i blast and scrap it right into ever clear....


----------



## vacpurge (May 17, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> im totally down for shatter, buttt. how do you boil off the ethanol ?? just wait??? any heat? if so, what is the highest temp you reach before vacuum?
> 
> im honestly shooting for shatter here, smooooth shatter.


I am honestly not too sure of the heat.. I wasnt too concerned on looks. this is my personal. I just dont want to hurt my lungs.

I put it on my black griddle thats in the above pictures... those are both everclear batches made from bubble hash. the green dish is 5g of rock hard hash. the red one is 2g of very very soft hash. I left at around 150F for 2 or so hours. then after another day or so of sitting it really hardens up.

even though I get shatter, which is nice. I still flash it with a quick flame before smoking it to soften it up and make easier dabs with.


----------



## vacpurge (May 17, 2013)

yeah I forgot that you waxed up some winterized oil. weird. I dont think mine would (same as the BHO story) ... I am on a 1 week vacation right now, I knew I should threw some oil in the chamber and let it sit for the week I was gone damnit!!!!!!! I still think that with enough time in the chamber (2 weeks+) that most oils would wax up.


----------



## Twitch (May 17, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yeah I forgot that you waxed up some winterized oil. weird. I dont think mine would (same as the BHO story) ... I am on a 1 week vacation right now, I knew I should threw some oil in the chamber and let it sit for the week I was gone damnit!!!!!!! I still think that with enough time in the chamber (2 weeks+) that most oils would wax up.


do you garden your own? i have heard that there are some stuff people will spray on their plants that is pulled out when you blast will cause it to not wax, but i also think it makes it really dark and i thought i recalled you having gold stuff. just a thought, i had some stuff in which that was the case it sucked...


----------



## 650baquet (May 17, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> do you garden your own? i have heard that there are some stuff people will spray on their plants that is pulled out when you blast will cause it to not wax, but i also think it makes it really dark and i thought i recalled you having gold stuff. just a thought, i had some stuff in which that was the case it sucked...


I personally stay away form all foliar sprays...i might actually just wash leaves with water to clean them but not usually. I used Neem oil a couple times and was like sweeet look at the shiny leaves...WAIT AM I GONNA BE SMOKING THAT WAXY COATING???!!! so i stopped and i use it on my fruit trees/shrubs. 

A buddy's herb tastes nasty once in a while and i totally blame it on over foliar spraying and letting shit pool up on leaves and in buds.

Maybe say foliar spraying before flower is okay by me...def don't want anything in my bud that doesn't need to be.


----------



## 650baquet (May 17, 2013)

GUZIAS!!! 

I just use a skillet as well. Lowest heat really, and fan it or just place paper or something over the dish to cover from dust/dog hair.


Two perma goos mixed together. one kinda like a thick butter and the other nice amber oil. all nearly completely dissolved in the everclear, only see a few contaminates floating around.

So i think i might have mentioned i'm not going to be distilling due to the high temp and long time used during distilling. I don't know but maybe FADE might know if that high temp is leaving my final extract like a true oil...runny and oily to the touch, not even entirely sticky. I'm pretty sure most of the ethanol is purged. I didn't get any pics of the second attempt which is the amber oil but it was not only vacuumed but sat out very thin for over a week...still smells great but heavier aromas.

I just had to take a couple dabs of the nice looking amber oil...i didn't smell at all like ethanol, and the dab was actually smooth but it tasted like all the lighter terpenes are gone.

Anyways i was still weary about it so i was going to rewinterize and filter again, this time just evaping the ethanol low heat thin film. 

Tomorrow I will be filtering that BHO run i did a like 4 days ago now. Should be some good shit  Saw a good amount of crap separate before i even placed into the freezer.

I keep getting distracted by the pups so i'm just gonna go ahead and post this before i forget lol


----------



## Guzias1 (May 18, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I personally stay away form all foliar sprays...i might actually just wash leaves with water to clean them but not usually. I used Neem oil a couple times and was like sweeet look at the shiny leaves...WAIT AM I GONNA BE SMOKING THAT WAXY COATING???!!! so i stopped and i use it on my fruit trees/shrubs.
> 
> A buddy's herb tastes nasty once in a while and i totally blame it on over foliar spraying and letting shit pool up on leaves and in buds.
> 
> Maybe say foliar spraying before flower is okay by me...def don't want anything in my bud that doesn't need to be.



I stay away from the sprays as well. I only spray for pest issues, i like clean air, and good humidity for my ladies.
I've heard of sprays interfering with people process as well, but Im pretty sure vacpurge aint the one goring it. 


Thanks for all the replies guys, Im going to place a tee shirt over my next boil off, and use as fan with skillet, making sure my oil never hits above 100F. think that would be a safe bet. 

have fun with the puppy man! cant wait till the day i get my own. im pretty much a free dog sitter :]

A picture is worth a guzillion words :]


----------



## Twitch (May 18, 2013)

the one on the left was not vacpurged the one on the right how ever was vacpurged for 24 hours both winterized the same way..... its madness


----------



## Twitch (May 18, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I personally stay away form all foliar sprays...i might actually just wash leaves with water to clean them but not usually. I used Neem oil a couple times and was like sweeet look at the shiny leaves...WAIT AM I GONNA BE SMOKING THAT WAXY COATING???!!! so i stopped and i use it on my fruit trees/shrubs.
> 
> A buddy's herb tastes nasty once in a while and i totally blame it on over foliar spraying and letting shit pool up on leaves and in buds.
> 
> Maybe say foliar spraying before flower is okay by me...def don't want anything in my bud that doesn't need to be.


good call on the neem oil i have never been a fan of it even in a vegetable garden


----------



## Twitch (May 18, 2013)

just did a dab and it is fucking delicious has the flavor of the wax with out the harshness in the back of your throat..... i have seen the LIGHT.... and it comes from my freezer after a 12 to 24 hour period


----------



## Guzias1 (May 18, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> just did a dab and it is fucking delicious has the flavor of the wax with out the harshness in the back of your throat..... i have seen the LIGHT.... and it comes from my freezer after a 12 to 24 hour period


same here :] but more like 4 days in freezer due to me not getting around to it.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 18, 2013)

today should be a good day :] 

just need to pick up some pyrex dishes and food wrap.


----------



## Twitch (May 18, 2013)

wait how do you not already own a screw driver????


----------



## Guzias1 (May 18, 2013)

Twas the checklist for gathering the essentials for a blast away from home. 

Today's workshop

http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac29/Guzias1/WP_000696.jpg


----------



## Guzias1 (May 19, 2013)

blasted over 2 lbs today! 36 cans of tane!

some fresh xj 13
fresh san fernando OG

and some mix batches, all into the freezer for some winter action! 

wow, what a day guys. got to spend it in a magical place :]















ANDDDDDDDDDDDDDD, i got gifted a fat xj -13!!!!!! i got no damn room for her fat ass though! what evs, im re planning my ladies. this plant is sooooo goooooood


----------



## Guzias1 (May 19, 2013)

one of the rooms i visited today :]


----------



## Twitch (May 19, 2013)

that is how a room is supposed to look ^^^^ filled to the gills


----------



## Guzias1 (May 19, 2013)

got a lot of work ahead. if i can nail all 4 of these batches, Im prettyyyy sure this farmer will want to hire me for special big harvests :] 

soo, im winterizing 4 batches at the moment... i have 3 similar sized smaller ones, and one huge one. 

gonna start of with a smaller batch.. im going to really monitor the heat of the liquid on ethanol boil off. Im not going to exceed temps of 90F, with a heavy fan blowing over.. If i have trouble scraping out liquid, i may bump up heat just to help loosen things up.. 

pretty stoked! any tips ? anyyy at all? love to hear some input to make sure things go right.. :]


----------



## Twitch (May 19, 2013)

sounds good


----------



## Guzias1 (May 20, 2013)

phtoo of the last batch i winterized


this xj was from another farmer.. here is the reply i get to my batch:

"the culinary skills just keep improving the more they practice... Loving the latest round, congratulations."

i call the oil cookies, tis why he says culinary skills :]


----------



## vacpurge (May 20, 2013)

interesting how youre getting wax to winterize. maybe ill have to let mine sit in the chamber WAY longer.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> interesting how youre getting wax to winterize. maybe ill have to let mine sit in the chamber WAY longer.



You mean, winter to wax :] 


this is more like a play-dough consistency, really easy to get a good ball/glob, dunkable... 


im gonna try and get it more dry to the touch this next time around.. 


my theory.. 
the no-heat MUFFIN is key ! :] 
how ever dry to touch you can get that muffin... the better.. full on foam puff ball is preferrable, that stays puff at room temp is perfect!




i've noticed, along with butane, this part removes a lot of moisture. maybe tthis helps us get wax?


----------



## vacpurge (May 20, 2013)

yes, I would almost guarantee that its the removal of moisture thats causing it to dry up/wax. I wonder what it would look like if you left it in there for a year.. maybe it would revert back to straight kief!


----------



## Twitch (May 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yes, I would almost guarantee that its the removal of moisture thats causing it to dry up/wax. I wonder what it would look like if you left it in there for a year.. maybe it would revert back to straight kief!


the shatter doesnt have moisture in it, its like glass


----------



## Guzias1 (May 20, 2013)

i sometime leave goods laying around my car.. which is really terrible.. but! for today, worked out heavenly.

found some xj013, along with my first scb winter run! :]

work just got goooooooooood

scratch that, thats some og. not xj, dayum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vacpurge (May 20, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> the shatter doesnt have moisture in it, its like glass


but if I take shatter (shatter at room temp) and put it in the vac chamber, which is heated to above room temp (its heat is around 100-140f) it will liquify, just like any other oil and then let the vacuum pull on it for a few days, you think it would maybe wax up? very interesting.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> but if I take shatter (shatter at room temp) and put it in the vac chamber, which is heated to above room temp (its heat is around 100-140f) it will liquify, just like any other oil and then let the vacuum pull on it for a few days, you think it would maybe wax up? very interesting.



i believe temps play huge rolls man, and hitting temps of 140F should only happen late, and rarely.. 

exact temps depend on your material. start off slow, reach your temp eventually, dont exceed it. 
you want it to liquify just enough to the state where it does not run, but it bubbles at a decent rate under 29+ hg, but under 29.5 HG


----------



## Confucious (May 20, 2013)

this is usually the consistency of my wax after its been worked and has sat out for a few days.


----------



## vacpurge (May 20, 2013)

yummmmmmmmmmy


----------



## Guzias1 (May 20, 2013)

Confucious said:


> View attachment 2665146this is usually the consistency of my wax after its been worked and has sat out for a few days.


that's a nice looking consistency . How do you "work" it to achieve that?


----------



## Twitch (May 21, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> but if I take shatter (shatter at room temp) and put it in the vac chamber, which is heated to above room temp (its heat is around 100-140f) it will liquify, just like any other oil and then let the vacuum pull on it for a few days, you think it would maybe wax up? very interesting.


the jury is out on that i think, and we are on the cusp of the dabs wave. everything that we are doing is more or less all new territory, and yes i know people have been making bho for awhile but to the extent and quality that all of us here are putting out... we are on the cusp. it seems like every time we all start getting into it and getting it down then high times puts out a magazine with what we are doing.

the last shatter i made was hard at 105 i left it at 105 for about 16 to 20 hours and when i came back i had to turn the heat up just to scrap it off, but yes if i were to heat it up it would goo but i am not sure about muffin that was the longest i have air dried a batch like that and i didnt vacpurge it


----------



## Guzias1 (May 21, 2013)

Not giving up on this muffin! 

Been a mission tonight! 

been working at the vacuum for 2 hours now, and I see the muffin finallyyyyy getting to its point! Going for the dry muffin. Holy cow.


----------



## Confucious (May 21, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> that's a nice looking consistency . How do you "work" it to achieve that?


So I usually use two to three cans of butane to an ounce depending on the potency of the material being used. As I'm blasting of course keeping either nice hot water under the dish, which I've never checked the temp of my water and I should but I usually just get it hot to the touch not boiling or anything just enough to make the butane extraction boil off more. Anyways after I have blasted I either put in on my heat mat from my clones or keep it on hot water while whipping/stirring it constantly. Now I know some people say not to whip or stir but as someone said earlier in this thread its like being a chef or a candy maker and you whip and stir taffy and hard candies to get it to an certain consistency, so I feel the same about the wax. After I get tired of whipping or until its not bubbling as much I throw it in the freezer to get it more manageable, then pull out and scrape into small dish and let set out with no top on so it can evaporate the butane even further. Usually any where from day two to day three you will have that up there in the pic. Now I have had other consistency where its a little more play dohy and a bright green/yellow tint, this I think was from to much butane in the extraction.


----------



## debaserrrrr (May 21, 2013)

Whipping is just introducing oxygen to your product. Oxygen degrades thc, so I don't do it (though I prolly dab it fast enough that it doesn't matter).


----------



## Confucious (May 21, 2013)

Yeah I don't think it really matters with the quality of oil I blast. Also I've been making BHO for like 4 years and I'm done with it now. Going back to the roots, bubble bags.


----------



## 650baquet (May 21, 2013)

Waiting for a video to upload...but here are some pics of my last LCOG tiny bud/trim winterized bho run. 1.3grams from 18...not exactly an exciting yield but i was going for quality not quantity. Decent amount of wax and fats separated. 

I smoked with an older feller this last weekend who said he lived in San Diego most of his life and his favorite bud to this day is some good ol' OG Kush...i was like uhhhi happen to have some LCOG on me wanna see what you think?
Loved it  he was about to go do like 6 hrs on a riding lawn mower so i threw him a nug to pass the time haha.
I was initially out visiting a friend who's about 55 also and he had another friend over so we all had that session together. My friend has 4 super tall super lanky BB's under a 600hps in a MASSIVE reflector! i swear it's like 4ftx5ft...i was like wtf they make em that big???
but his plants could be much better...i'll take pics next time to get some better input but he def need to be topping his plants.

gotta head to work
PEACE!


----------



## Confucious (May 21, 2013)

good looking stuff man.


----------



## Confucious (May 21, 2013)

here's also some capsules I make out of my wax, this is really what I've been using it for cuz of my lungs starting to hurt.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 21, 2013)

Confucious said:


> View attachment 2665891here's also some capsules I make out of my wax, this is really what I've been using it for cuz of my lungs starting to hurt.


you know, you can winterize your bho fairly easy? 

doesnt need a vacuum to do so, just your hot water baths, ethanol, freezer, and ya, combos of that stuff :]



Confucious said:


> So I usually use two to three cans of butane to an ounce depending on the potency of the material being used. As I'm blasting of course keeping either nice hot water under the dish, which I've never checked the temp of my water and I should but I usually just get it hot to the touch not boiling or anything just enough to make the butane extraction boil off more. Anyways after I have blasted I either put in on my heat mat from my clones or keep it on hot water while whipping/stirring it constantly. Now I know some people say not to whip or stir but as someone said earlier in this thread its like being a chef or a candy maker and you whip and stir taffy and hard candies to get it to an certain consistency, so I feel the same about the wax. After I get tired of whipping or until its not bubbling as much I throw it in the freezer to get it more manageable, then pull out and scrape into small dish and let set out with no top on so it can evaporate the butane even further. Usually any where from day two to day three you will have that up there in the pic. Now I have had other consistency where its a little more play dohy and a bright green/yellow tint, this I think was from to much butane in the extraction.




thats a hefty amount of tane! but im sure you are getting pretty much all the resin you can which is a nice thought.. 

going back to bubble will be nice. you can get plenty of good work out of that as well, you check out Mat Rize thread?



650baquet said:


> View attachment 2665872View attachment 2665873View attachment 2665874View attachment 2665875View attachment 2665876View attachment 2665877View attachment 2665878
> Waiting for a video to upload...but here are some pics of my last LCOG tiny bud/trim winterized bho run. 1.3grams from 18...not exactly an exciting yield but i was going for quality not quantity. Decent amount of wax and fats separated.
> 
> I smoked with an older feller this last weekend who said he lived in San Diego most of his life and his favorite bud to this day is some good ol' OG Kush...i was like uhhhi happen to have some LCOG on me wanna see what you think?
> ...



yo! speaking of so cal and OG..

you may like this little story.. the farmer ive been working with has two favorite strains he grows. SFV OG, and the xj-13..
http://www.medicaljane.com/review/sfv-og-make-it-strain-8-6/

your buddy in san diego has probably had some gooood types of og down there.. and for him to like your LCOG< must mean a lot! 

and i as well saw a room recently, 3-1000 watters, tall massive plants, all lengthy and what not.. ... I did not dare ask the grower why he does that.. but my theory is A) the buds will eventually fill in. Or B) he likes tall plants, that are easy to get in and work with?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 21, 2013)

Oooo. The sfv og story. 

Well. I really have a fuzzy memory of it all. But this guy been growing 15 years, he really loves the strains he is working with. Reallyyy prides the og. Says he was around when they created it. 

My details suck, but . They were breading for a strong pheno. And many different seeds were grown, cloned, and all and all they picked this one og, and since then, its been clone only for her. .. This guys buds are some of the best I've ever smoked. Easily top shelf stuff in clubs. . 

I've collected 3 different flowers from three different growers so far that im making my favorites. 
First was is my" Purple Kush"
2nd is my "Burgundy" 
3rd is now my "xj13"

gonna part with my scb . 
got an afgoo I've never flowered before, we'll she how she goes, so far she is a weird plant in veg
Got some seeds that are almost ready for flower, scared as shit with these... Almost dont want to flower them, but it's 8 plants worth! 

Can't wait yo clear out my unwanted plants, so I can focus on the good ones. 

Im reallyyyyyyyyy happy with the progression of my magical garden


----------



## 650baquet (May 21, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Oooo. The sfv og story.
> 
> Well. I really have a fuzzy memory of it all. But this guy been growing 15 years, he really loves the strains he is working with. Reallyyy prides the og. Says he was around when they created it.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome dude. 

That guy i went to visit last weekend who was growing the plants had some Blueberry and AK47 seeds, i snagged 4 and 5 respectively.
I also have 2 CherryBomb seeds to germ...can't wait to germ them all!!!

I'm think i'm going to be pretty happy with my grow room here soon. Just gotta buy some more PandaPlastic and rearrange some lights. I'm going to wait to post a video of my room til all that's done and cleaned up. 

[video=youtube_share;zbnihWEU1N4]http://youtu.be/zbnihWEU1N4[/video]
Maybe i'll make some edibles with that darker oil. My sisters wedding is coming up and i'd love to hook my brother-in-law up with an edible that'll knock him out...he's been going to law school and is ready to shut his brain off for the summer haha!

I'm just thinking about the method i want to use...any suggestions??


----------



## 650baquet (May 21, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


>


Holy crap...looks cool but could be yielding much more. but ya maybe they will fill out with health sized nugs even down low.

I'm pretty happy about impressing people with my LCOG. Especially some of the older guys who lived in Cali for most their lives.


----------



## Confucious (May 21, 2013)

the capsules I make aren't to hard to make its just a matter of having the right stuff.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 21, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Maybe i'll make some edibles with that darker oil. My sisters wedding is coming up and i'd love to hook my brother-in-law up with an edible that'll knock him out...he's been going to law school and is ready to shut his brain off for the summer haha!
> 
> I'm just thinking about the method i want to use...any suggestions??



yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa man! thats one of my fav things to do with oil. is that all the oil you have? have any other randoms laying around? 


ive been so caught up in other things, but i want to make some really soon here. 

i would make something that requires a fair amount of butter or COCONUT OIL..

i heat my oil/butter in a sauce pan to 150-160F. then stir in my hash oils, 

here are my runs and reviews, all were batches of cookies that required 1 stick of butter.

first batch 5grams oil of gold older buds, stirred into butter for 5 minutes, very fun tolerable high.

next batch 12 grams oil, stirred into budder 7 minutes. super potent drunk like high 

last batch, 17 grams, stirred in 15 minutes, very melow, strong couch lock high. i took a good fall around this time, and had a pretty roughed up foot, after making this batch, i was able to eat these at a correct dosage, and not feel the sharp pain in the foot..

here i am today, still feeling bits of pain in the foot though, which makes it a bit more difficult for me to run on it.. YOU INSPIRE ME! im going to make some of the more drunk-trippy like meds this next time around, see how running is on that :] 

what kind of edibles do you plan on making?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 21, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Sounds awesome dude.
> 
> That guy i went to visit last weekend who was growing the plants had some Blueberry and AK47 seeds, i snagged 4 and 5 respectively.
> I also have 2 CherryBomb seeds to germ...can't wait to germ them all!!!
> ...



a bit baked ?????? 

dude, thats how my place looks, full of oils on papers :] 
thats why i need to make edibles as well. 

i hate goo! thin low heat purges do magical things. 



my latest run. been pretty fun 


oil reached temps of 100F max, i got tired of waiting, so i lined vac chamber with parchment, poured oil over parch, rinsed dish with a little everclear, and poured into chamber.. finished off boil in chamber, never going about 100F. .... I FEEL YOU CAN PROBABLY PUSH THE TEMPS HIGHER ON THE BOIL OFF, MAYBE PUSHING 110-120F)







Vacuum process initiated...






took over 3 hours to get this POS, was going for solid muffin, but settled for foamy mushy ball, would stick if i held too long :[ .. i feel i need to boil off the ethanol better next time before this step, but be sure not to fuck up my oil with too much heat as well.. 





set the muffin to 120F and 29HG over night, came back to her today, and was 















flipped the patty, and set the heat to 129F, hope ti stay there over night, i also rasied vac to full vac, started to see waxy chunks form within hour, so i left it.. 

hoping i come back to goodness tomorrow! next batch awaits!


----------



## Twitch (May 22, 2013)

what media are you using, for gardening?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 22, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> what media are you using, for gardening?


I use an approx mixture of the following in my medium. 


4 parts perlite
2 parts fox farms ocean forest
2 parts worm casting
3 parts coco fiber
few scoops of mykos.




that seems to work pretty well for most my babies through veg. can do straight water for most without feeding. 


im finally out of my ffof though! its some hot stuff, thus all the other stuff i add.


i got some vermifire, gonna be dilluting that pretty good initially as well. heard thats also hot , but reallyyyy good.


on top of that, i also got gifted 2 bags of *Santa Cruc Hygro

*I'm going to try out the sc hygro straight up, i think it should be good to start off my babies without any amending...

you gardening over there twitch? what you got setup? :]


----------



## Guzias1 (May 23, 2013)

sooooooooooooooo. how many o yall have tried smoking the filtered plant waxes?!?!??!?!

welllll, out of curiosity of how it tasted, felt, etc. i tried a nice dab of real wax today! :]

i had quite a big amount of wax build up in a filter today, so i scooped some ont some parch, purged in vac for about 30- min, 140F, (small amount) 

ended up with a clear matter..

soo, grabbed the dab tool, and a skillet, and bam! got a tasty dab, buttt, you can totally feel sooo much plant wax coating your lungs! i compared the finished winterized product to it, and ya.. hands down you can tell.. 

was a fun experiment, been really wondering the difference. 

got 16.5 gram return on about 145g of some xj13 (close trimmings) 

enjoy :]

Pure XJ13


----------



## Guzias1 (May 23, 2013)

batch 2/4 

bakery been full of fresh cakes lately :]

mixed batch of goods.. weighed in @ 25grams






looked pretty much like above when i woke up today, so bumper heat, full vac, a few hours later:

waximizing this one :]


----------



## vacpurge (May 23, 2013)

ran about 15 grams. got 1.5 gram or so return. it was weak shake. I got some nice stuff in the chamber right now.


























heres a picture of the toys that I just got out of the shop, its been a long 3 months! figured its worth showing my RIU buds


----------



## Guzias1 (May 24, 2013)

has any of these red devils ever done a double backflip? :] maybe all your sweet lady plant waxes can can be used for perfuming/waxing your truck up with 







is this with no heat? or what kind of heat? please telll.

--the reason i ask.. ive been really tired of spending hours and hours at the pump trying to get my no heat muffin.. soo. 

my last batch, boiled off ethanol, liquid/oil never reached temps over 110F.

i then placed under vacuum no heat. extreme purging goes on here. and from here on, its a lot of work with the no heat vac..

eventually i got the oil to a pliable state, able to form back to middle of parch.. 

well, from here on out, it can take a lot of work, especially with a 3cfm vac/3 gal chamber

soo. i experimented, placed onto griddle, and basically started off with 90F heat, and did vacuum process.. looked like i was making progress. soo. i gradually went to 100F with combos of raising heat slightly, near full vacs, and full releases..

quite quickly i got a ball that looked like it was on its way to muffin.. oooo, and the more and more i did this process, the less and less vapors i had to wipe off the roof of my lid.. 

soo. i stopped, never hit full dry muffin, placed into vac, and set to 115F. bubbles barelyyyyyyyyyyyy came out at 29.5 HG, so i put it to full vac, left it over night at the shop.... havent been back to the shop to check on it. so all i can do right now is wonder wtf is happening.. 

goddddd, anyways. i have reallyyyyyyyyyyyyy felt the no heat process was crucial. but im kinda thinking it aint.. i hoe im right, this process need some short cuts.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 24, 2013)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 







look at all that :[ lick shine clean  

... makes me want to recover that..


----------



## vacpurge (May 24, 2013)

yes thats with no heat.

I sprayed butane... put my SS dish onto a dish of hot water, let it evap off... poorly. I usually do this twice with hot water.. this time was warm.. then cold after about 30 seconds of evaping butane.

scraped the dish, dripped onto parchment via lighter on back of blade. put into vacuum, no heat. all night. just 24 hours. its shatter. not winterized though  just playing around. maybe ill try dissolving it in everclear and winterize again with low heat.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 24, 2013)

aaa, no heat. 

im in the middle of an experiment, looks to be going well ';]

along with one of my one and only's


----------



## Guzias1 (May 25, 2013)

maybe another experiment before i say its working, but here we are so far. :] winterland baby :]


----------



## vacpurge (May 26, 2013)

well... 2 morning hoot of that stuff above that I made, got lazy and didnt winterize and I cant stop coughing, I almost threw up. I am coughing so hard that I am gagging. just off 2 hoots with a 5 minute break. each hoot was .03.. nothing crazy.. just not winterized.

no more lazyness for me, I am going to winterize the next batch and try to wax it up for the hell of it.

I am curious to see what you guys think after smoking winterized oil only for a month or so... then trying some a few hoots of non winterized oil and see what you think of the burn. I really really dont like it.


----------



## vacpurge (May 26, 2013)

sooo. just had a buddy drop off a lot of shake and wants me to make oil.

there is around 100g of dry trim that is medium quality.

and around 2-3 lbs of frozen stuff that is also medium quality.

should I keep it frozen/cold or let it dry out?

never ran this much before... sure glad I bought that big queen bee extractor as I dont think I wanna fill my little one 30 times.


----------



## vacpurge (May 26, 2013)

this is the end of the last one:








I was going to the window to get a nice shot for you guys and dropped it onto the floor and it shattered everywhere.. now the floor has random, super sticky patches 


















ran 100g of dry trim. 5 cans of butane. still came out yellow kinda and a little sticky














beautiful colors: 








now that an overloaded blade!








15g return from 90g of trim:








you guys wanna see a real muffin????































































almost hit the wall of the chamber!








big muffin!


----------



## vacpurge (May 26, 2013)

reserve the next post for the after shots!


----------



## doubletake (May 27, 2013)

Damn looking really good over here that all looks really good.


----------



## Haggard (May 27, 2013)

I came back to RIU to see what kinda tech was floating around... Im just gonna start here and say I'm back on RIU and here to help the concentrate community this time.  Will be posting up a nice thread of my tech soon...


----------



## vacpurge (May 27, 2013)

Haggard said:


> I came back to RIU to see what kinda tech was floating around... Im just gonna start here and say I'm back on RIU and here to help the concentrate community this time.  Will be posting up a nice thread of my tech soon... View attachment 2675058


WOW. I cant wait... looks like you know your shit! very nice.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 27, 2013)

Haggard said:


> I came back to RIU to see what kinda tech was floating around... Im just gonna start here and say I'm back on RIU and here to help the concentrate community this time.  Will be posting up a nice thread of my tech soon... View attachment 2675058



welcome aboard haffard, looking forward to some tips.advice. 

vacpurge, mr muffin

hheeeeheeeee.

where the after shots??? is it in the freezer? or past that stage?


----------



## vacpurge (May 27, 2013)

its in the chamber, no winterizing for this stuff, its not for me. and you know the deal.. they want quantity not quality. vac chamber loses 10% weight. winterize loses 10% weight... 20% loss on something that youre only getting a 20% yield from in the first place!! 

I tried folding it over like you did... it was working, then it all shattered and exploded in a bunch of chunks. so I kinda stacked them and threw them back in the chamber with basically no heat... maybe getting the griddle/chamber warm once every few hours. not much has changed.

this is for a friend. he wants it in 1g vials.

ive also got 3 lbs of medium grade trim that is fresh and somewhat wet that he wants me to run.. ive never ran this much before, especially such a low quality of trim. whats the best way to do this??? ive had a fan pointing at it for 24 hours now.. its slowly drying out, but theres lots! and its just in a giant bag.

I plan to dry it out, chop it up so I can get more in, and rinse the hell out of it and hope that it doesnt come out green or tasting like shit. it smells like carrots... very fresh. 

any advice?

I got 16 cans of butane, and my queen bee extractor holds about 1L worth of material at a time.


----------



## Twitch (May 28, 2013)

damn really i want to see pics of your queen bee if it holds a full one


----------



## vacpurge (May 28, 2013)

has a 1L capacity approx which fit 100g of chopped weed.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2013)

i thought you meant a LB lol


----------



## Guzias1 (May 28, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i thought you meant a LB lol





LB!, my tube roughly holds a quarter. 




if anyone is trying to run massive amounts of material.
my best recs:
get multiple tubes that hold 100-200 grams. 1 in diameter preferred.
pack one tube, (light snug, not tight at allllllll)
start blowing that tube, once that is blowing, start packing your new tube, then blow that one, .. if you can pack and empty tubes fast, it might be worth it to have three tubes to blow.. 


I personally can see my self optimizing my time with two tubes.


If i had more hands to help, hell, 2 tubes a head, each head can easily blast 3 lbs of trim/prepared material in a days worth of work.. 


if people arnt routinely blasting elbows .. i def would stray away from a big tube. stay with the tubes that hold a half oz to full oz - for better yield.. 




here be the latest test,. skipped muffin, practiced bleeding, while puring. looking goooooooooooood, cant wait to do a crackle test. 
116F 29.4 HG






diddling around. future company, can probably use a better name


----------



## Twitch (May 28, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i thought you meant a LB lol


yea thats why i was like i have to see this if it holds a pound


----------



## Twitch (May 28, 2013)

i just talk to a glass blower and he is making me a 3 foot tube, i am very excited!!!!


----------



## Guzias1 (May 30, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i just talk to a glass blower and he is making me a 3 foot tube, i am very excited!!!!



awesome mannnnn. build a pedestal, stand/ mount etc for it, i wanna see how you get it done. 

you should have ordered two! once you set one up, and it starts blowing, you got time on your hands.. that time could be used blowing moreeeeeeeeeee. you'll see. but congrads on the new toy. life gets better! 

ooo, insulate your tube as best as you can, you don't want condensation forming on the outside. 

be careful with that hugeee fragile thing . and how you gonna make a packer? emptier?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 30, 2013)

well, high temps, = sticky stuff

i had this batch going soooo good. then transported it to my home, about 10F warmer than the farm. 

didnt adjust the heat as i needed to before bed. and woke up to goob balls. not goo for life, but aint no wax :[ 

i had the vac at 118F just above 29 HG when i could see dry wax forming.. then took it home, and screwed it.. 

high temps smack me again. 

its still dunkable, just aint that purty.. 

the first few seconds of the video are the burn test, no crackle :] the rest is weed, so if you dont like weed, i guess dont watch  

kief experiment, new things intrigue me :]







San Fernando OG what do we call this?






[video=youtube;oNX-IeC4OMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNX-IeC4OMA[/video]


----------



## vacpurge (May 30, 2013)




----------



## vacpurge (May 30, 2013)

as golden as my stuff is... I jut cant get a golden/yellow wax


----------



## Guzias1 (May 30, 2013)

gold shmold, that looks good.

you can only do so much to get color, (thin film usually gets you cool colors, orrr, awesome material)

but hell, i like specific batches rather than pretty color batches... you can taste what you put in. i dont prefer mixed batches for this reason.. good mixes aint bad though..


----------



## Haggard (May 30, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i just talk to a glass blower and he is making me a 3 foot tube, i am very excited!!!!


Careful with a tube that big when you're using cans of gas, you might experience trouble maintaining constant pressure. Tell your glass blower to make the tube no bigger than 2in" diameter. This big tube I used to have was around 3 feet long and 2in" diameter, held just over a half pound and I still had an issue even with using dry ice spaced throughout the tube. That shorter tube is like 16 inches long 2in" diameter and holds 70g and it ran better yields with less gas. Ideally it would be boss to have an adapter of some sort that you can attach an N-Tane tank to. I believe i have some friends currently working on this.


----------



## Haggard (May 30, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> as golden as my stuff is... I jut cant get a golden/yellow wax


You don't really want that re-crystalized plant wax anyways, I hear it's not healthy  Keep purging longer to pull more clarity which will lighten up the color.


----------



## Haggard (May 30, 2013)

Jilly Bean, 15+ hours vac purge 70g in, 12.4 out.



OG Kush 15+ hours vac purge 70g in, 7g out.


----------



## Twitch (May 30, 2013)

its going to be 1.5 inch in diameter and 3 feet long it what i asked for i will post pics and i have 306 grams of trimmer trim waiting


----------



## Guzias1 (May 31, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> sooo. just had a buddy drop off a lot of shake and wants me to make oil.
> 
> there is around 100g of dry trim that is medium quality.
> 
> ...


lolll. so this 100 gram dry trim yielded bad ass. then the frozen trim was a kick in the asss?  sureee hope its delicious frozen stuff! 



Haggard said:


> Jilly Bean, 15+ hours vac purge 70g in, 12.4 out.
> View attachment 2679700View attachment 2679701
> 
> 
> ...



jilly bean killed it man, 17.7% return. dang. what you using? buds? trims? buds/trims? 

i didnt want to believe that at first.

but then i saw your og return. 10% , i just got something pretty similar in return with SFernando OG. so i believe you now :]



Twitch. said:


> its going to be 1.5 inch in diameter and 3 feet long it what i asked for i will post pics and i have 306 grams of trimmer trim waiting


key words: TRIMMER TRIMMMMMM . fucken gold, and you arnet wasting dank delicious buds. 

so you holding that giant ass tube? good work out eh, feel like a witch and a wicked stew. 
show them pics! hey, remember how much shit gets kicked around in here when you see a tube getting blown indoors.  

Looking good in here, keep it up fellas


----------



## vacpurge (May 31, 2013)

the 100 grams was bottom of the bags crumbs... decent stuff. yielded 16% return. if I didnt have so many damn projects on the go right now, id make a batch from pure bud to see what the highet return I could get... but I already got about eight 2g piles in my room that I dont know what to do with!

the 50 grams from the 395 that I used was very junky stuff.. I think they normally throw it out.

so total im expecting to pull from the 500g that he brought me is 30g of oil. split 3 ways is 10g of oil each. I can get rid of it for 30$ a g so thats 300$ free money from me spending 140$ in butane and 3 or 4 hour of my boring weekend experimenting and learning things. not bad I guess.


how hard do you press your butane can into your tube?

how far do you hold tube from dish?

andd, is your set up hands free?? I figure if you made a clamp on the tube... *and* a clamp on the butane can... then secure those 2 clamps together with a long threaded stud and some wing nuts on it so as you spin them... it brings the butane clamp and the tube clamp closer together so they force the butane can into the tube it would be all hands free.


----------



## Twitch (May 31, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> show them pics! hey, remember how much shit gets kicked around in here when you see a tube getting blown indoors.


HA! yea i moved and the new house has a large window right in front of the sink, and behind me i have a fan blowing the butane straight out the window

i will post pics as soon as i get it in my hot little hands, i am supposed to get it today. all the glass blowers in Texas, that i have met, do their blowing at night this time of year.


----------



## Twitch (May 31, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> jilly bean killed it man, 17.7% return. dang. what you using? buds? trims? buds/trims?
> 
> i didnt want to believe that at first.
> 
> but then i saw your og return. 10% , i just got something pretty similar in return with SFernando OG. so i believe you now :]


I pulled 5.3 off a zip of Alaskan Thunder Fuck buds 4 days ago, and about 8 months ago i pulled just over 6 grams off of 30grams of some stuff that i didnt have a name for.
these where not winterized


----------



## Haggard (May 31, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> jilly bean killed it man, 17.7% return. dang. what you using? buds? trims? buds/trims?
> 
> i didnt want to believe that at first.
> 
> but then i saw your og return. 10% , i just got something pretty similar in return with SFernando OG. so i believe you now :]


The Jilly Bean was ran from larfy flowers and the og was ran from trim.

For that 3ft tube... or any size tube, I recommend making a mount like this: View attachment 2680646


----------



## Haggard (May 31, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> how hard do you press your butane can into your tube?
> 
> *As hard as needed to keep the seal with no leaks.*
> 
> ...


I will post a new thread in a week or so with all my insight and help I can offer in explaining what I believe is a safe and proper extraction.


----------



## Haggard (May 31, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> HA! yea i moved and the new house has a large window right in front of the sink, and behind me i have a fan blowing the butane straight out the window
> 
> i will post pics as soon as i get it in my hot little hands, i am supposed to get it today. all the glass blowers in Texas, that i have met, do their blowing at night this time of year.


Careful blowing flammable gas fumes through an electric fan. Electricity and flammable gas don't mix. And keep in mind, butane is heavier than air.


----------



## Twitch (May 31, 2013)

Haggard said:


> Careful blowing flammable gas fumes through an electric fan. Electricity and flammable gas don't mix. And keep in mind, butane is heavier than air.


Lmao, yes we have cover this...

wasnt laughing at you, Guzias, Vacpurge, me and few other people have had this convo multiple times. thats why guzias said what a shit storm it will start when i post a pic of me blasting, because he knows i blast inside.


----------



## Haggard (May 31, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> I pulled 5.3 off a zip of Alaskan Thunder Fuck buds 4 days ago, and about 8 months ago i pulled just over 6 grams off of 30grams of some stuff that i didnt have a name for.
> these where not winterized


The best yield Ive ever had before was the week of 4/20 this year from blue dream nugs that yielded a gram of oil for ever 5.3 grams of flower in my glass set up.


----------



## vacpurge (May 31, 2013)

yup thats very similar to that I was thinking. I like your ss tubing legs lol. 

that looks very good. that isnt winterized is it?

whats your opinion on vaping plant waxes that are in un-winterized oil?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 31, 2013)

no time to explain, but here ya gooo














[video=youtube;kq6FwBWC7Pc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq6FwBWC7Pc[/video]


----------



## vacpurge (May 31, 2013)

yes just like that, except no drill required.. have holes in the wood with threaded ready rod and wing nuts.


----------



## Twitch (May 31, 2013)

is that just a coffee filter at the top?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> is that just a coffee filter at the top?



yup. when i dont use a filter, i usually have weed flying around the top of my tube, the filter helps just keep things nice and consistent.

i used wood, screws, and 2x4s because thats all i had laying around when i gots my tube. Worked out to be plenty. 
every now and then i may snug up a screw, but otherwise the rig is pretty much ready to use 24/7. adjusting tube height is something to factor in.. 

hsi tnecer emos tsuj


----------



## Twitch (Jun 1, 2013)

so glass blower still hasnt done my extraction tube... it was supposed to be done Thursday... i get that hes a busy guy but if you cant deliver on a certain date dont tell me you can, i am pretty sure he didnt even remember till i called him today to go get it.

i got all this trim sitting here and i want to use my big tube so i am not packing my smaller tube 10 different times


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 1, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> no time to explain, but here ya gooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good resourcefulness and thanks for sharing! The search for the better mouse trap............................


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 1, 2013)

30 a g sounds cheap, is it fire?


----------



## Twitch (Jun 1, 2013)

glass blower told me to meet him at his studio at 930 am and i live 30 mins away, i say ok. he doesn't show and doesn't answer his phone, dick....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 1, 2013)

i fucking hate that shit!


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 1, 2013)

same! had a guy do the same thing to me when I needed my dirtbike helmet out of his locked truck and he didnt show, ruined my weekend so I punched his truck and dented it!!! teach that asshole...


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 1, 2013)

nnnnnn. my blower who made my previous two tubes whipped them around quick like. my last tube i requested, (14 inches long) well, its been over a month now  .. hes my back door neighbor as well. they glass blowers, they glass blowers, the live life on a different level.. it hasnt been a big priority though.. 

hope yours is at least good at what he does.. i feel ya on having a lot of material, and no useful tube :[ 

leave a concerned voicemail? say hey, you pulling me around here. honestly, craigslist another guy, hope you havent paid this blower yet.. hes pretty stupid though, you could potentially be a valuable buyer, bu this guy gots horrible service. 

30 a g sounds cheappers


----------



## Twitch (Jun 1, 2013)

hes well known here in texas enough that i wouldnt say the name because it could come back on me, i get that i am not a big fish but dont piss down my back and say its rain water


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow...been a while since I could spend anytime on RIU. Liking the results I see from everyone! I have a small amount of winterized bho waiting to be filtered tonight. I believe I will be able to post some pics and spend more time on RIU soon!!!. My sisters wedding was awesome, great to see family again!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 1, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Wow...been a while since I could spend anytime on RIU. Liking the results I see from everyone! I have a small amount of winterized bho waiting to be filtered tonight. I believe I will be able to post some pics and spend more time on RIU soon!!!. My sisters wedding was awesome, great to see family again!


its good to hear you doing fun things. we hang'in good over here


----------



## Haggard (Jun 1, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yup thats very similar to that I was thinking. I like your ss tubing legs lol.
> 
> that looks very good. that isnt winterized is it?
> 
> whats your opinion on vaping plant waxes that are in un-winterized oil?


No that is not winterized. I do believe in winterizing but also hate how some batches seem harder than others to rid this hint of alcohol flavor I notice. I've read and been told that smoking those plant waxes, fats, and lipids aren't good for you... which is why I run a cryo-frozen stainless unit. It has a sleeve around the inner tube that I fill with dry ice to deep freeze the entire unit and material and solvents i run through it as well as I deep freeze my gas up to the moment I use it. This helps make for a cleaner extraction by locking up those fatty waxes and lipids up to help prevent them from extracting. This doesn't mean you can't still winterize your cryo runs, just makes for a cleaner finished product.  Here is a pic of some winterized skywalker og I've done.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 1, 2013)

thats awesome. very nice color. I cant wait until my oil is all gone so I can make a fresh batch!



















just part of the stash


----------



## Twitch (Jun 2, 2013)

what is the stuff in the middle, whitest outside? and the stuff in the vials


----------



## Twitch (Jun 2, 2013)

and the top 2 pics look like sex


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 2, 2013)

those top two pictures are related to the "smoking a half gram hoot" thread.... well my friends, that delicious little dot is a half gram.... theres no fucking way someone can smoke that much in 1 hit... that is the size of my whole nails head!!!

the white outside stuff is delicious bubble hash that I posted in crybaby rizes thread. it had a tiny tiny tiny dot of mold forming on it and he got offended and erased all my pictures.

stuff in the vials is for my buddy that brought over the 2 lbs of trim... he wanted it in 1g vials.

I ran 50 grams... got 2g back. 4% yield
I then ran 90 grams, got 4g back... 4.4% yield.
then I ran the rest of the 250 or so grams that were there and got a 7g return. less than 4% I believe.

so my totals on that were 390 g dry material in. used around 15 cans of butane, and got 15g back.

he also brought 90g of botom of the bag stuff, which yielded 13 grams,

so I got 28 grams of oil for him. he said split 3 ways... so ill take 8 gs. they can each have 10 vials. ill take my 8gs in the form of the biggest chunk on the above picture.. it was made with the good stuff  

can you believe that there is near 700$ worth of extract on that paper!!


----------



## Haggard (Jun 2, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> those top two pictures are related to the "smoking a half gram hoot" thread.... well my friends, that delicious little dot is a half gram.... theres no fucking way someone can smoke that much in 1 hit... that is the size of my whole nails head!!!
> 
> the white outside stuff is delicious bubble hash that I posted in crybaby rizes thread. it had a tiny tiny tiny dot of mold forming on it and he got offended and erased all my pictures.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ, you just need a bigger nail  : [video=youtube;SDwDR3bJnJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDwDR3bJnJY[/video] 
How long are you purging for because it looks like it can go longer on your half gram dot, and that's the best looking thing on that paper....

That video was filmed at an event we held in downtown LA called 
The Secret Cup 
We're throwing another event in downtown LA this weekend with lots of heady goodies in store: 
www.beyondboro.com


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 2, 2013)

what the shit. hes a robot. just dabs after dabs, and they chunkssssssssssssssss. he must have some serious medical related issues, maybe its in the brain.. 



vacpurge said:


> can you believe that there is near 700$ worth of extract on that paper!!


thats why we makin our own, this stuff is stupid expensive at dealers, clubs..


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Good lookin undesirables :


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 2, 2013)

damnnn thats a big hoot!!!! I know I need a bigger nail.. just no idea what or where to get a nice set up.

what do you guys recommend for someone with a straight vertical 14mm female piece as the last piece in my bong? I like the HE v3 nails, just not sure what dome set up to use.

I think it was briefly vacuum purged. that was just some random stuff I had made for a friend from his junk trim, plus some hash I had kicking around. once that paper is gone I will start making oil from bud again and aim for some real nice stuff! winterized only. doesnt look pretty on a sheet of paper or film. but its very smooth and potent. everything on there is shatter as well as the winterized stuff

and thats a lot of fats. how much oil was that?


----------



## Haggard (Jun 2, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> damnnn thats a big hoot!!!! I know I need a bigger nail.. just no idea what or where to get a nice set up.
> 
> what do you guys recommend for someone with a straight vertical 14mm female piece as the last piece in my bong? I like the HE v3 nails, just not sure what dome set up to use.


Highly Educated probably makes the best ti products, next to ti power and dab essentials. The nail in my video was a dab essentials 14mm dome-less. (http://www.dabessentials.com/14mm-domeless/) 
Currently im waiting for a HE 10mm dome-less nail to arrive (http://aqualabtechnologies.com/highly-educated-v2-domeless-titanium-nail-10-mm.html) 
for my new micro rig/pendant 

But until then im using my 14mm adjustable grade 2 ti nail i copped from my local smoke shop that replaced my first small baby ti nail.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 2, 2013)

aqualabs is awesome

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/concentrate-utensils/health-stone-glass.html


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 2, 2013)

hmmm. I like this one: http://www.dabessentials.com/14mm-domeless/ thats pretty cool.

I like something like your last picture (I assume it has a globe that goes over it) but I am not sure about having the nail on an angle like that??? seems the oil would just drip off.

I am thinking this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/14mm-to-18mm-Double-Double-Ended-Male-Adapter-/161019497730?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257d828d02 or http://www.ebay.com/itm/Double-Male-Adaptor-18-8mm-14-mm-for-Vapor-Globe-Oil-Dome-/140988593639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d39335e7


with a big 18mm dome and a nice new nail with a deep dish. would a normal nail work with that 18mm end piece or should I get a 14mm male to 14mm male piece?

or I can just buy a whole set up but am not too sure if a v3 nail would fit in it nicely?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18mm-Oil-Dome-18-18-Adapter-with-Titanium-Nail-adjustable-90-degree-/130919181267?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7b642bd3


----------



## Haggard (Jun 2, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> hmmm. I like this one: http://www.dabessentials.com/14mm-domeless/ thats pretty cool.
> 
> I like something like your last picture (I assume it has a globe that goes over it) but I am not sure about having the nail on an angle like that??? seems the oil would just drip off.
> 
> ...


Yes my nail adapter joint on that piece is 14mm to 18mm and I have a couple domes for it. The straight joint adapter is fine when im lounging back on my couch and tip the bong at an angle to rip it, the nail becomes level, but I currently changed back to an angled joint. 
  AND Ive owned all those joints you posted, I'd go with the jointed one that is 14mm to 18mm to get less airspace but fit a huge nail to smoke slabs on. 

But now I gotta buy a 14mm to 10mm joint adapter to fit this bong since I got that HE 10mm dome-less on it's way here this week. http://www.highpriorityglass.com/brands-p-t/van-tran-10-2-14mm-male-adapter-black-dot/


----------



## Twitch (Jun 3, 2013)

romulan wax. burnt up another pump on this batch, that makes 4, lol


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 3, 2013)

cheap pays twice... buy a real pump!!! 4 of them.. you gotta be over 400$ deep into them now?!

speaking of cheap. 37$ + shipping seems a little pricey for a simple joint!!! those 14-10s are hard to find.


I think im gonna get this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/18mm-Oil-Dome-18-14mm-Straight-Connector-with-Titanium-Nail-Adjustable-/130919182179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7b642f63

with a nice t3 nail and call it good enough.

also, is heating ti with propane torch bad?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn dude. How are your pumps going out? You ever change the oil? Im still on my first 3cfm pump. She's a turtle, but still crawling 

going for 7cfm plus next time


----------



## Haggard (Jun 3, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> cheap pays twice... buy a real pump!!! 4 of them.. you gotta be over 400$ deep into them now?!
> 
> speaking of cheap. 37$ + shipping seems a little pricey for a simple joint!!! those 14-10s are hard to find.
> 
> ...


That set up will work fine, local smoke shops sell those same joint an dome set ups for between $30-$40, if anything look into getting a dome with a handle because they tend to get hot after multiple back to back rips. I've used this same dome an nail set up for almost 2 years now. I heat with propane, it's fine as long as you don't heat til its a completely bright red nail. The controversy over butane (2500degrees) vs propane (3500degrees) is that one heats a nail too hot so it encourages the oxidizing of the titanium (which for the record oxidizes slowly over time at atmospheric temps) So, I use butane or propane torches, just get the nail til you start seeing a slight red and then slab it up!


"Twitch", Im also curious how you keep burning up vacuum pumps making such a small amount of oil? What pump are you using? I have a FJC 3cfm 2stage over a year old that i just change the oil on regularly and it still runs like the first day I bought it.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 3, 2013)

ok can you teach me more about nails? I believe my set up is just a cheap nail off ebay and I dont think its even titanium.

ive heated it to a bright red glow before trying to smoke hash off of it. how do I know if my nail is oxidized? whats so bad about oxidization?


----------



## Twitch (Jun 3, 2013)

i have an extended warranty on it so i have bought 1, its the us general pump from harbor and freight, but yea i have oil i keep them oiled up, its the electrical in the handle that burns up i had my on off switch melt in 2 of them, the first one i think the oil was real old that one burnt up along time ago. this one was working and i turned it off and let the air back in the chamber and then i let it sit for 5 to 10 mins, then i went to turn it back on and it wouldn't turn back on.... flipped the switch tried different plugs, then i plugged it in and it turned on so i hooked up my chamber let it wax this stuff up and then i turned it off it wouldn't turn back on. i am pretty sure its the electrical in the handle 

haggard, small amount of oil? i think i had a vac chamber before most the people on the thread... not trying to step on toes


----------



## Haggard (Jun 3, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> ok can you teach me more about nails? I believe my set up is just a cheap nail off ebay and I dont think its even titanium.
> 
> ive heated it to a bright red glow before trying to smoke hash off of it. how do I know if my nail is oxidized? whats so bad about oxidization?


Here is an article that might help you out. (http://www.highlyeducatedti.com/blog/?p=155) Stick with companies that are known to get a trusted ti product.


----------



## Haggard (Jun 3, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i have an extended warranty on it so i have bought 1, its the us general pump from harbor and freight, but yea i have oil i keep them oiled up, its the electrical in the handle that burns up i had my on off switch melt in 2 of them, the first one i think the oil was real old that one burnt up along time ago. this one was working and i turned it off and let the air back in the chamber and then i let it sit for 5 to 10 mins, then i went to turn it back on and it wouldn't turn back on.... flipped the switch tried different plugs, then i plugged it in and it turned on so i hooked up my chamber let it wax this stuff up and then i turned it off it wouldn't turn back on. i am pretty sure its the electrical in the handle
> 
> haggard, small amount of oil? i think i had a vac chamber before most the people on the thread... not trying to step on toes


What was in the picture was a small amount of oil. Assuming it was a mechanical issue, I wondered how your pump quit if your pump was oil filled and ready to go, but seeing that you're having an electrical issue than a mechanical issue, it doesn't really matter what the amount being purged is. Wasn't knocking anything about your tech, just intrigued with others trial an error to avoid it myself.  I've heard good things about harbor freight, thank goodness for that warranty!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i have an extended warranty on it so i have bought 1, its the us general pump from harbor and freight, but yea i have oil i keep them oiled up, its the electrical in the handle that burns up i had my on off switch melt in 2 of them, the first one i think the oil was real old that one burnt up along time ago. this one was working and i turned it off and let the air back in the chamber and then i let it sit for 5 to 10 mins, then i went to turn it back on and it wouldn't turn back on.... flipped the switch tried different plugs, then i plugged it in and it turned on so i hooked up my chamber let it wax this stuff up and then i turned it off it wouldn't turn back on. i am pretty sure its the electrical in the handle



i've heard of people burning out the switches.
I dont use my switch, i straight bury my pump under blankets. SO its covered during full operation. I control the power by plugging/unplugging the power cord to an extension cord in wall. makes easy simple operation, no problems. no ignitable gasses are around, so its chill.



Twitch. said:


> i think i had a vac chamber before most the people on the thread.


oh yea, i wants to know when you first purchased your vac. do you still have the original first pump vac receipt? some how get exact date!
tis crucial to see how deep "most people on this thread" goes 

I just looked mine up thanks to amazon history, i started using mine July 6th, 2012. dayum. that means ive been vac purgin for almost a year. yeeee. must..make...more...budddah


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> oh yea, i want to know when you first purchased your vac. do you still have the original first pump vac receipt? some how get exact date!


feb 1st 2013 for this guy LOL! 4 months exp 

http://prntscr.com/184kc7


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 3, 2013)

"Over time a nail head can become so oxidized that it has lost much of its original heat retention capabilities"

ahhh. that right there is why my nail goes from glowing red to cold in like 5 seconds!!!

so on the cheap no name "ti" nails... what are they made out of? stainless steel?

now I know those old school butter knives that we all started on that had the tips completely grey from being red fkn hot so many times... thats the oxidization!!!

my nail is COATED in it. time for a new one. the ebay seller that I am buying the glass from said this when I mentioned buying a v3 " I'm sorry you will be buying their over priced product I can assure you my nail is the same quality if not nicer. I machine my own Nails In Michigan. I handle many larger distributors accounts already. I also have 4 removable pcs fully adjustable nail with a huge Dish for BIG Dabs. I'm a dabber myself so I like the deep dish design "

its kinda got me thinking.. I havnt bit the bullet on the 80$ HE v3 one. but for his I can get it for 10-15$ which seems too cheap for real TI.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 3, 2013)

sneak peak:






my nail... been heated red hot with a torch 100~ times now


----------



## Twitch (Jun 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> oh yea, i wants to know when you first purchased your vac. do you still have the original first pump vac receipt? some how get exact date!
> tis crucial to see how deep "most people on this thread" goes
> 
> I just looked mine up thanks to amazon history, i started using mine July 6th, 2012. dayum. that means ive been vac purgin for almost a year. yeeee. must..make...more...budddah


i have a receipt for one on july 13 2012 lol son of a bitch 7 days


----------



## Twitch (Jun 3, 2013)

ummm sir why does your vacuum pump smell like a skunk?......
ummmm i hit one on the way over here... and uhhh the smell just stuck to it.....


----------



## Twitch (Jun 3, 2013)

Haggard said:


> What was in the picture was a small amount of oil. Assuming it was a mechanical issue, I wondered how your pump quit if your pump was oil filled and ready to go, but seeing that you're having an electrical issue than a mechanical issue, it doesn't really matter what the amount being purged is. Wasn't knocking anything about your tech, just intrigued with others trial an error to avoid it myself.  I've heard good things about harbor freight, thank goodness for that warranty!


sorry i can sound like a dick, i believe they are good i have run this thing for 36 hours straight some times, and i take my temp gun and put it on the switch and it reads 150. so i think there is something wrong with this last batch of pumps, the first pump i had, i ended up running dry it was my fault but they returned it anyways and that is when i bought the warranty. now i just walk in say it doesnt work and grab another one they have my info on file i just have to show my id lol.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> ummm sir why does your vacuum pump smell like a skunk?......
> ummmm i hit one on the way over here... and uhhh the smell just stuck to it.....


you better be careful! skunky smells tested to be resin, O.O


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 3, 2013)

got a few pieces of debris in this one :[ but other than that, turned crap into this :]


----------



## Twitch (Jun 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> you better be careful! skunky smells tested to be resin, O.O


lol i do drain the oil out of it because i scared they might ask question. the oil reeks in these pumps after you use them for a while.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> got a few pieces of debris in this one :[ but other than that, turned crap into this :]


nice looks like honey i am about to winterize some stuff tonight from that blast the other night hope it looks like that, is that a slick pad under it?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 3, 2013)

hell no, i aint eva had a slick pad. parchment! 

Thats on top of a sticker from a local supplier, which is on top of some parch. hope to one day work with hasheys :]

here is the other piece of glass. 
shown-off, on more hasheys goodies :]







got hooked up with the goodies from the grower/owner himself!


----------



## Twitch (Jun 3, 2013)

didnt know figured i would ask, good looking stuff


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 4, 2013)

im afraid of them slick pads... not sure about them, id rather use disposable stuff shortly.. no hard feelings twatch. what you doiing up man? take some oil hits! how bored are you? 

jkkk. im a bit busy, been making shit for like 3 weeks straight, my chamber been getting muscular with all these work outs.


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 4, 2013)

just a little bit of the oil i just scraped...over twice that amount. Chillin at a buddies and doin a bit of drinking, for once haha, decided to post a preview of the shatter-to-be. This is from Trainwreck, input was 18.5 grams i believe and so far i'm at 2.5 grams yield.

Full results in a day or so!


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

i dont know about them either thats why i ask didnt know if you had any insight. 

just watching shit grow man lol. i got a new tube, its not the one i ordered. that guy blew me off i guess, i really wanted those tubes too they where exactly what i wanted.
this is what i got, they arent 3 feet,(1-33" 2-30") and they are the size smaller tube then what i wanted, but.... i got them in less then 24 hours of asking the guy for them so kudos, and in his defensive i was describing what i wanted over the phone and i dont know tube sizes. as long as it hold a 4 or more ounces ill be happy. but i still want a half pound one


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

so i am thinking i should wrap that to insulate it.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 4, 2013)

650baquet said:


> View attachment 2685035just a little bit of the oil i just scraped...over twice that amount. Chillin at a buddies and doin a bit of drinking, for once haha, decided to post a preview of the shatter-to-be. This is from Trainwreck, input was 18.5 grams i believe and so far i'm at 2.5 grams yield.
> 
> Full results in a day or so!


pleaseeeeeeee. you do all the drinking around here. i need to lay of for like two weeks, :] I promise to only drink the remainders of everclear wash in my bowls  

you def want to insulate the tubes, i thinks freezing the butane cans help work better as well, or just working in freezing temps, both work well :] 

you better not miss a moment, hope your girls are doing good :] what you got going on? did i already i ask this?? 

loll. how do you get tube dimensions that far off? 

well, looks like you got decent pinner tubes, the new ones look like double the size of my small glass one. 

Id roughly estimate about 2 oz per tube, that would be good, then you would just need two cans per tube. you should try and pack accordingly :] 

i really rec you build a simple individual stand for both, so you can perpetually spray them.. hands free blasting is really nice :] 

i would reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy experiment with these puppies when you get a chance, figure out how dense compact you need your material .. have fun, looks like you gonna be up to dome good work in the near future. post it [email protected]


----------



## Haggard (Jun 4, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> "Over time a nail head can become so oxidized that it has lost much of its original heat retention capabilities"
> 
> ahhh. that right there is why my nail goes from glowing red to cold in like 5 seconds!!!
> 
> ...


He seems like an asshole. I'd stick with the highly educated, and if you get a GLASS nail stick to quartz or boro-silicate, not just glass.


----------



## Haggard (Jun 4, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> oh yea, i wants to know when you first purchased your vac. do you still have the original first pump vac receipt? some how get exact date!
> tis crucial to see how deep "most people on this thread" goes
> 
> I just looked mine up thanks to amazon history, i started using mine July 6th, 2012. dayum. that means ive been vac purgin for almost a year. yeeee. must..make...more...budddah


Im just ahead of you at June 19th 2012.


----------



## Haggard (Jun 4, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> im afraid of them slick pads... not sure about them, id rather use disposable stuff shortly.. no hard feelings



Don't be afraid of the slick pads, they're a great product as long as you're putting fully purged oils on them as well as keep them on the center, not the colored edged. I bought a 12x16 professional silicone baking mat from Bed Bath & Beyond for the same exact thing. for $15 I recommend you try it. I use these mats to evenly disperse the heat in my vac chamber, also make for good place mats to set your oily stuff on (i.e. rig, dabbers, different oils, sticky domes etc.) However I don't recommend blasting onto these silicone mats, instead look into the PTFE Teflon rolls that oil slick makes specifically for blasting onto. I got these 7cup round pyrex dishes that came with lids allowing me to fit the teflon to the bowl and keep it snug with the lid, then cut a whole in the lid to blast into the dish. **On another note about getting oil stuck in the corners of your dish.... go with a round dis and you eliminate the corners.  but if you blast onto teflon then you won't lose any to your dish** And then even more conveniently the 7cup pyrex fits right into my vac chamber so it never gets agitated which helps maintain the clarity.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

Haggard said:


> He seems like an asshole. I'd stick with the highly educated, and if you get a GLASS nail stick to quartz or boro-silicate, not just glass.


 boro-silicate?


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

Haggard said:


> He seems like an asshole. I'd stick with the highly educated, and if you get a GLASS nail stick to quartz or boro-silicate, not just glass.


and yes get the HE i have kicked my self over and over again for getting something else


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> you def want to insulate the tubes, i thinks freezing the butane cans help work better as well, or just working in freezing temps, both work well :]
> 
> you better not miss a moment, hope your girls are doing good :] what you got going on? did i already i ask this??
> 
> ...


romulan-from the mid 90s, critical kush-i cant remember the breeders of the critical's ill check the pack sometime, and 818 headband-another one of yalls fuckin cali strains , jack herer, and super cheese

man i hope it holds more then 2 the short fat one i have now holds 2.5 some times closer to 3 
and i didnt know tube sizes because they do it in mm, i still dont know what tube size i got lol, i know its an inch and a quarter.
we will see all the trim is dry today, i need to get a packer and de-packer.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 4, 2013)

plenty of things to pack and de pack with. i use a curtain hanger rod. 

i now pack my tubes lightly enough to wear i can just shake and thrust my tube enough to where the shake comes flying right on out :] no more scooping the shit out. this mean i dont get as much material in my tube, but i can blast more material overall much quicker.

lol 818 headband, never heard of that one. good sounding ladies though!


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

from my understanding there where 2 different headbands and the 818 was supposed to be the better of the 2


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

Cali Connection 818 Headband Aka Sour OG This Award winning Strain ( 2k11 High Times Medical Cannabis Cup Michigan 1st place Hybrid Category) This cross is my Original Sour Diesel cut which is known as AJ's cut aka Asshole Joe aka Weasel as in the first cut to come out of his room of the Famous Sour Diesel collection.. This is the precursor to ECSD. I took this cut and crossed to my SFV OG Kush IBL male. I expect stellar results to come from this cross.. She can easily become one of your personal favorites real fast.. The off spring shows great structure and solid kolas with fuel sour kerosine funk. We decided to Dub this the 818 Headband to pay a little homage to our stomping grounds. Here in the 818. Flower time will be 8-9 weeks Yields will be great 800+g m2


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

So can i let me winterize stuff evaporate off of parchment paper? like let it filter right on to my pyrex lined with parchment?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 4, 2013)

doesnt seem to phase me :]

i spray into pyrex, boil off tane, add alchol, place in freezer

few days later, i do this: i line my vac chamber with paper, then rig a coffeee filter to hang over paper. pour away. 2nd pic is how i used to do it before parch.









i used to do it like this, now i just go straight onto parchment, 








check out these braniacs

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/2013/05/19/cold-trap/


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

i have a shelf in my freezer that i cut some of the wire shelf, so i can set the filters in that, and put my pyrex dish under it. that way i can let it filter in below freezing temps, my freezer actually gets in the negatives.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

arent the cold traps just tp prevent the alcohol and water from getting into the pump?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> arent the cold traps just tp prevent the alcohol and water from getting into the pump?


i hope not!

ughmm. me thinks they wouldnt go through all this work for that. me thinks its to recover a good amount of the ethanol without letting too much get tinto vac,.

if its just to stop the ethanol from reaching the vac. POOP. more research is needed.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

i didnt do extensive research i literially read that tonight some where, it might have been on the high times thing i am going to scan over it and look


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

top left read down


----------



## Twitch (Jun 4, 2013)

negative 13, my assumption is that i am more likely to trap all of the waxes, fats, and lipids in the filter if do it in the freezer, so that non of the waxes have a chance to mix back into the alcohol. as apposed to filtering it outside of freezing temps, by the time my stuff is done filtering i know its above freezing. i really didnt think my freezer would get that low.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 2686364View attachment 2686365
> negative 13, my assumption is that i am more likely to trap all of the waxes, fats, and lipids in the filter if do it in the freezer, so that non of the waxes have a chance to mix back into the alcohol. as apposed to filtering it outside of freezing temps, by the time my stuff is done filtering i know its above freezing. i really didnt think my freezer would get that low.



thats a good idea. ive been jacking that up..

p.s. parchment paper aint the best idea to boil off the ethanol on. unless you are reallyyyy delicate.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 5, 2013)

well then its a good thing i forgot to put it down


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 5, 2013)

let the draining process happen IN the freezer!!!

heres my latest fuck up. 

was doing good, had 7.62g of nice oil chilling in the chamber:







starting to wax!!!








even more waxed!!!!!!!! (40 mins later than the first pic)








anddddd too much heat








I figured id let it cool and come back the next day to clean it and it was even worse. FML.















get one of those thermometers for your chamber boys!!! theyre the BEST!!!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 5, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> get one of those thermometers for your chamber boys!!! theyre the BEST!!!!



that sure does look like the best oil holder  

tooo bad man! thats narly, it got too hot at 120F? dayum......


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 5, 2013)

lol wrong screen.... thats the alert temp.. default on the unit. which coincidentally is pretty close to what ours should be too lol!!! i never hear any alerts from it though...


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 5, 2013)

if I wasnt so goddamn cheap with my parchment paper and used an extra 3 cent worth of paper i would have saved about a half gram of nice, wasted, sugary looking half waxed oil!!!!! also, this stuff smells AMAZING compared to 1. the material it was made of and 2. when it was in shatter form.

when i took it out of the freezer to break off and put onto a new piece of parchment it was like shatter wax.. kind of gritty grainy stuff that broke and cracked. pretty cool.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 5, 2013)

almost should have left it at 135


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 5, 2013)

yeah I know. I think its just the chamber still slowly settling to the same heat at the griddle... which can sometimes take up to 6 hours for it to reach identical heat... turn the griddle up JUST a hair, and after 3 or 4 hours the chamber has finally risen 15-20 degrees which is too much 

I seen in that high times magazine article that we should only be going to 8 militor or something which looks to me like its the .80 on the gauge and 60 degree C at the most.

in other words. thats about 24" of vacuum (so not a full vacuum) and only 140F which is about what were doing... except with maybe too much vacuum? I think ive also seen fadedawg mention that he goes to full vacuum, then releases just a little bit of pressure so its not quite full vacuum and lets it sit like that.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 6, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yeah I know. I think its just the chamber still slowly settling to the same heat at the griddle... which can sometimes take up to 6 hours for it to reach identical heat... turn the griddle up JUST a hair, and after 3 or 4 hours the chamber has finally risen 15-20 degrees which is too much
> 
> I seen in that high times magazine article that we should only be going to 8 militor or something which looks to me like its the .80 on the gauge and 60 degree C at the most.
> 
> in other words. thats about 24" of vacuum (so not a full vacuum) and only 140F which is about what were doing... except with maybe too much vacuum? I think ive also seen fadedawg mention that he goes to full vacuum, then releases just a little bit of pressure so its not quite full vacuum and lets it sit like that.


We pull to 29.5" Hg and throttle the back fill valve to bleed in enough air to keep the pressure from dropping below that and boiling away the cannabinoids.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 6, 2013)

yeah I know you do, thats very interesting. so that means you dont need a 500-600$ pump then if youre bleeding off anyways and only getting 98% vacuum or whatever it turns out to be?

also... what is 8 millitorr?


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 6, 2013)

yeah I know you do, thats very interesting. so that means you dont need a 500-600$ pump then if youre bleeding off anyways and only getting 98% vacuum or whatever it turns out to be?

also... what is 8 millitorr?

8 millitorr = 0.0003149605863312 inches of hg??????? what??

*&#8203;*http://www.convertunits.com/from/millitorr/to/in+Hg


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 7, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yeah I know you do, thats very interesting. so that means you dont need a 500-600$ pump then if youre bleeding off anyways and only getting 98% vacuum or whatever it turns out to be?
> 
> also... what is 8 millitorr?
> 
> ...


The perfect pump would be one that would pull to 29.5" Hg and not care about vapors in its crank case. 

A 1/6 hp lab pump so equipted sells for about $1300. We are considering pulling to -29.5" Hg with a 6 cfm pump for our vacuum oven, and then switching to the 1/6th hp lab pump, in leu of our current cold trap. 

8 millitorr is -29.92968504 inches Hg gauge.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 7, 2013)

do you need heat at 29.5 vacuum?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 7, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> do you need heat at 29.5 vacuum?


you need heat to finish up the process. without it, you will reach a brick wall. 

maybe you dont need heat if you are purging at ultraaaaaaaaaaaaa ultra low layers. ( thinner than a strand of hair?)


----------



## Twitch (Jun 7, 2013)

you can do it, it makes a gaint... cheetos puff


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> you can do it, it makes a gaint... cheetos puff


underpurged cheetohs ?


----------



## Twitch (Jun 7, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> underpurged cheetohs ?


i dont know any other way to describe vacpurging bho with zero heat it looks like and has the consistence of a cheeto's puff.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 7, 2013)

yeah a cheeto is all air...

fadedawg... how are they achieving 29.92" hg?! perfect vacuum... isnt that too much?


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 8, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yeah a cheeto is all air...
> 
> fadedawg... how are they achieving 29.92" hg?! perfect vacuum... isnt that too much?


A perfect vacuum is 29.92" Hg, or 760,000 microns, ~760,000 militorr.

In industry, we achieved vacuum levels to a few microns using a Stokes vacuum pump with Rootes blower and oil diffusion pump after it, but you won't get anywhere close to that with a simple rotary vane vacuum pump, and the good news is that you don't have to. In fact, vacuuming below around -29.5" Hg, is counter productive in that it cold vacuums away the cannabinoids.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 8, 2013)

so why is bubbleman vacuuming to 8 millitorr and producing high times quality stuff?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 8, 2013)

My next q was do you cold boil off terpenes with extreme vacuum...if the thc boils then so do the rest. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 8, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> so why is bubbleman vacuuming to 8 millitorr and producing high times quality stuff?


No idea, better to ask him, but if he is pulling to 8 millitorr, it would appear that he could produce even better stuff if he didn't vacuum so low. 

The monoterpenes and sesquiterpenes will boil off before the diterpene cannabinoids. All you have to do, is smell the pump oil to answer any questions as to whether you are boiling the lighter terpenes at even 29.5" Hg. Fortunately, they are concentrated enough at the point that the solvent leaves, that they still retain enough lighter terpenes to still be floral.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 8, 2013)

is there a reclaim on your cold trap?


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 9, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> is there a reclaim on your cold trap?


Yes, the lid comes off and you can pour out the recovered solvent.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 9, 2013)

meltdown.. again!!!! this time I was able to recover 99.9% of it.. im getting good at these 


















































it did look like this at one point after I whipped it up by hand, scraped it, dripped it off the blade in a big glob into a big pile: 










end result


----------



## Twitch (Jun 9, 2013)

wtf  it looks like it was about to then just goo....


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 9, 2013)

yup. the wax/honeycomb is all just a temporary illusion of solidified bubbles!!! any heat and it turns to goo/shatter. just for fun... ill heat it up again tonight, put it in a big glob in the center, and make it puff up nicely like that again. but eventually it just folds down onto itself and turns into oil again. with no heat.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 9, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i dont know about them either thats why i ask didnt know if you had any insight.
> 
> just watching shit grow man lol. i got a new tube, its not the one i ordered. that guy blew me off i guess, i really wanted those tubes too they where exactly what i wanted.
> View attachment 2685044this is what i got, they arent 3 feet,(1-33" 2-30") and they are the size smaller tube then what i wanted, but.... i got them in less then 24 hours of asking the guy for them so kudos, and in his defensive i was describing what i wanted over the phone and i dont know tube sizes. as long as it hold a 4 or more ounces ill be happy. but i still want a half pound one


Damn bro..that skinny ass tube looks DOPE..

I've found the smaller the diameter of the tube has a direct impact on the pressure in the tube, which seems to relate to overall yield.

Nice tube bro...haha.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 9, 2013)

the temp of the butane also relates to pressure in the tube... does that help yield?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 9, 2013)

Did this with a Mity-vac hand pump and a fuckin mason jar...haha...

I think I just got lucky with this strain though...

I used to HATE wax, I used to say&#8221; wax is wacks&#8221;.. Taken from Hash Cat on TC...lol






Cut in half to show the inert structure of the comb..






My electric pump fucking broke..so pissed, but having results like this with a the Mity-Vac...I can live with it.






The trick here is thin film, and repeated pull and release.

Just my experience, I've got many more pics if anybody wants to see.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 9, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yup. the wax/honeycomb is all just a temporary illusion of solidified bubbles!!! any heat and it turns to goo/shatter. just for fun... ill heat it up again tonight, put it in a big glob in the center, and make it puff up nicely like that again. but eventually it just folds down onto itself and turns into oil again. with no heat.


where is the material coming from? i am sure you have covered this


----------



## Twitch (Jun 9, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Did this with a Mity-vac hand pump and a fuckin mason jar...haha...
> 
> I think I just got lucky with this strain though...
> 
> ...


good looking stuff, what kind of material did you start with?
and there is lots of wax porn in this thread lol


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh, more on the wax vs. Shatter

I think both concentrates are useful for different purposes, that being said, I usually like to have about equal ratios of some wax and some shatter.

I used to only use shatter, as I was convinced by other folks from TC that wax was somehow an inferior product.

I had recently made a nice amount of wax to compare to many different strains of shatter I'd made.

The wax: So damn smooth, seems to have a larger flavor profile (terpene retention)..and a classic relaxed, happy high.

The shatter: Still very flavorful, but not as pronounced as the wax, seemed to have lost some terps, and the high, while extremely effective, but a straight sleeper..I cannot hold my eyes open after consuming shatter.

And shatter, whether the strain is Sativa or Indica, it seems to knock my ass out either way.

About 5.5 gram slab of real-deal shatter..sleepy-time





And a pile of thin-film wax..can't recall the yield, like 3.5 grams...nice relaxing&#8221; happy time&#8221; high


----------



## Twitch (Jun 9, 2013)

most recent stuff i did last night - romulan wax


----------



## Twitch (Jun 9, 2013)

how do u make your shatter? are you winterizing it?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 9, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> the temp of the butane also relates to pressure in the tube... does that help yield?


 This is a great question bro.

The temp of the butane does have a direct relation to how fast the tane is propelled from the can, shaking the can will warm the gas, causing it to come out with more pressure, theoretically increasing yield.

However, as you have pointed out in another post somewhere, lol..
Warm tane will be more apt to change into a gas at a faster rate, leaving the increased yield compromised by the lack of cold liquid tane rushing through the material.

I used somewhat fresh whole nugs for all my runs, actually I don't really use whole nugs per se..rather I will usually break the flower down to almost individual calyx, by hand to not disturb the trichome structure.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 9, 2013)

those are awesome pics! keep them coming!

my material was bottom of the bag that a friend brought over.

I used some small buds of a medium grade weed last night. 20 grams and 1 can.. here a few pics.


heres another update... kinda fun. I take the oil, put it in a SS dish. heat it up just a hair, then I mix and whip the hell out of it by hand with my glass dabber.. I scrape lines the 1 way back and forth real quick, then turn it 90, and scrape lines the other way real quick.














went from this:








to this in a matter of minutes. no heat. just kept pulling:








the smaller blob is another batch I ran last night. 20g of chopped bud and 1 can of butane. it smells nice and has held its muffin so far.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 9, 2013)

Thats why, its old. When its old there is something that breaks down, i think fadedawg knows, i think some kind of acid -dont quote me on this- but when that happens it looses its waxing ability.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 9, 2013)

and vacpurge get an avatar i am tired of looking at nothing when i see your name


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 9, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> how do u make your shatter? are you winterizing it?


I'm going to be COMPLETELY honest on this.. I'm nearly certain shatter is so subjective to the myriad of variables held within the plant matter.

Winterizing; while the propensity of obtaining a shatter is greatly increased, it does not ensure that it can reach the brittle state of shatter.

However, I've been literally researching daily for 6 months straight. With that being said, I believe you can research producing BHO for 12 years...hell, even get a Phd in extractions...and still have to fight un-foreseen variables that will completely change your final product.

The thing I have found to be somewhat consistent concerning winterization;
When evaporating the secondary solvent, I believe 115-120° is essential to reach the brittle state of shatter.
As the specific temp is directly related to the melting point of the refined oleoresin.

Other than that...it seems to be&#8221; luck&#8221; man...

I'm stumped on it.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 9, 2013)

@Vac purge...

I'm curious as to your temps at the time you are extracting.

What temp is your collection dish when you hit it with the tane?

I started out my bho journey, using a pre-heated pyrex, with water right off the boil, so my plate was probably around 190°-200° when I initially blast.

I really liked the tek for a while, as it would nearly instantly vape away the liquid tane, causing this crazy foaming action as it hit my dish.

But, one of the oil-guru guys I follow, suggested I blast into room temp (ambient temp)(don't be in a room haha) dish, THEN start the heat.

Much better results now.

I hope this helps my friend..

Ps.. I know you posted this already, but bro, use a lot more parchment paper, and you'll be good, ive seen some peeps fill up the while damn chamber with parchment...like half a roll all bunched in the chamber, covering the bottom and the walls of the chamber also.

If you'd like, I'll find a picture or two of the way a couple peeps do it..just let me know.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Its all just MAGIC. 

Looking excellent in here. Looks like we got ourselves some good contributions. 

Fucking incredible job on the hand held pump. I started there . Oh boy. You da q though, never made that with that . 

And vacpurge. Get an avatar puta. Maybe of a vacuum since you actually got one.  
But fo real. It looks like you doing it right. If you are able to fold back to center, and watch the oil melt out nice and thick perfect circles, it seems like your oil is still stable. I'd play with 29.3-29.7 hg . And keep heat low


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 9, 2013)

I posted this in Colorado sub-forum, but sheeitt, wanna share with y'all too,
This was one of my first runs, lol..as stated..luck seems to be a huge &#8221; variable&#8221;
Northern Lights #5















A little closer







This was about 5& 1/2 months ago, and I'm pretty sure I have a few chips saved away..lol


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 9, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Its all just MAGIC.
> 
> Looking excellent in here. Looks like we got ourselves some good contributions.
> 
> ...


Haha, thank you, I was sooooo hoping somebody would acknowledge the difficulty of
Getting a stable honeycomb with a damn hand-pump...haha

What a work out...holy shit..

I'm pretty sure my broken pump has a warranty, I need to get that dialed back in...sooooo much easier on the hands and forearms..


----------



## Twitch (Jun 9, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Haha, thank you, I was sooooo hoping somebody would acknowledge the difficulty of
> Getting a stable honeycomb with a damn hand-pump...haha
> 
> What a work out...holy shit..
> ...


popeye looking mother fucker.... lmao


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 9, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> @Vac purge...
> 
> I'm curious as to your temps at the time you are extracting.
> 
> ...


my dish is just room temperature. nothing fancy. and ive been using cold butane recently... I dont like any evaporating to be done until im inside... I dont like 1. being in highly explosive atmospheres when ive already been in 1 explosion, and 2. breathing in butane fumes to the point where my throat hurts and feels dry and stuff.

and yeah, ive stopped being so damn chintzy with the parchment paper. kinda. haha. id post more but im in a rush!! I missed a lot here today.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 9, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> and vacpurge get an avatar i am tired of looking at nothing when i see your name


test test test



edit: fuck it. too much work. ill do it later! dont got time to jump through their stupid fuckin avatar hoops right now.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 9, 2013)

A-V-A-T-U-U-R-R-R-R

one of those days, finished with a few moments before sundown. Dico golf time :]... 

2 lbs. in

hoping for some shatter bra.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 9, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> test test test
> 
> 
> 
> edit: fuck it. too much work. ill do it later! dont got time to jump through their stupid fuckin avatar hoops right now.


yes avatar


----------



## Twitch (Jun 9, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> hoping for some shatter bra.


dont vacpurge it so long and it will stay shatter lol


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 9, 2013)

holy shit thats a lot of butane. and a nice extractor set up. out of all of them, I like yours the most guzias!!


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 9, 2013)

look at the frost on that dish.... impressive! haha

do you ever submerge your extractor into the butane in the bottom? when I was very first taught, I was taught to press it right onto the dish bottom... eventually it was submerged and it just bubbled.

now, I hold it a few inches above the dish and it sprays everywhere, theres fumes, theres oil spec all over the walls of the dish, right up to the top and im sure some that are missing the dish and going everywhere, wasting oil.

so, I am thinking of going back to my old way and just keeping the extractor pressed on the bottom of the dish. what do you guys think of that. I dont think it would work so good with your set ups.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 10, 2013)

We don't submerge column extractors in the pool and are unlikely to start. If you blanked the flow completely, you might retain liquid longer, but at the expense of messy and we get good extraction percentages without doing so.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 10, 2013)

yeah I think with your style tubes its nuts to submerge it. id imagine with your guys filter at the bottom that you dont build up much pressure anyways? with mine, it builds up pressure and sprays out the bottom leaving a fine mist EVERYWHERE even a foot higher than the dish goes... wasting a few hoots of oil into the air.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol...

I noticed the same bro, even when I transitioned from rubber-bands, and leaving a lot of excess coffee filter.

To using a SS hose-clamp, and trimming my filters perfectly...filters are taught, around the flare...and still...

Fucking mists oil EVERYWHERE...lol...damn it..


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 10, 2013)

good to see im not the only one!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2013)

damn thats crazy, im thinking you should allow a lil back pressure


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 10, 2013)

the bottom of my tube is about 1-3 inches above the pool of oil.. would be messy/wasteful to submerge it. i fold my coffee filters nicely, along with stainless steel hose clamp to get a nice seal.. 

..broke the tube again though :[ she getting shorter and shorter. 

got an idea this time. im going to weigh my entire rig with alcohol filled oil. boil off alcohol.. and just monitor the weight the entire time.. once i see it balance off. i'll then know its ready for da vac :]


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 10, 2013)

dont think your scale will be accurate enough unless it is one hell of an expensive one. and with that much weight on the scale, its going to be even more inaccurate id say when its upper end. would be interesting to see I guess.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 10, 2013)

romulan wax winterized below zero for just under 36 hours, filtered in the freezer, then let it evaporate off outside of the freezer, scrape and vac purged at 110. 
2.2 went in 1.7 came out. 

This stuff has a little less flavor then the original wax, but is more potent and the bite after you exhale is not present.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking good^ ... Really good.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 2694481
> 
> romulan wax winterized below zero for just under 36 hours, filtered in the freezer, then let it evaporate off outside of the freezer, scrape and vac purged at 110.
> 2.2 went in 1.7 came out.
> ...



oh yeeeaaa. winterizerr. why did you winter such a small amount?


----------



## Twitch (Jun 11, 2013)

i dont sell any of the winterized stuff so its just for me....


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey everybody. Slow at work and finally feeling like checking-in. 
Have some TrainWreck extract to post pics of sometime soon.
Also, just got asked to make some oil for a grower here. He said about 120gs trim. First time being asked so I'm def excited to make some impressive extract! 
Well back to work...


----------



## Twitch (Jun 11, 2013)

lets see the oil porn....


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 11, 2013)

TrainWreck winterized BHO. I said it was 18.5g input but i was looking at the wrong notes and it was actually 20.1 input with 2.4gram yield in the end....before i was to anxious and started dabbing away at it lol
In the last picture you can see that it just started to wax up a bit but only on the under-side...the top was actually all glassy until i messed with it and shattered it up for the picture.
The middle 4 pictures are kinda in the middle of purging it out. Flattened it out with a rolling pin then vacuumed to 24inHg and let it sit at room temp(68F that day) for about 8 hrs then took the pictures. Plenty of craters, but plenty of really tiny bubbles trapped. It then sat under the same vac for another 8hrs or so while on my warming pad around 90F.
Not the most impressive final pics but it's aroma and taste def complement what it came from.



47.5 grams of chocolope runts
Pint-n-1/2 jars, nug up to the 500ml marks in the picture, later I packed to 300ml. 50/50 weight distribution. Everything sat in my freezer for a couple days before performing an Everclear soak. I was curious was kind of results i would get if I washed one jar and just strained into the second one; basically double soaking the Everclear. In my mind, even if i come close to the same yield i would from washing all would-be 600ml at once I'm happy, because i just used half the amount of solvent.
The Choco double-QWEt as is now. About to head out and grab that trim I'm extracting for someone, but when i'm back i'll be filtering this QWEt once more and evaping.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 11, 2013)

yes! thats what I was thinking at work today...

what if you took a lb. and washed it 1 oz at a time with half a liter or so in a large column like guzias'. THEN took that golden liquid, and used it to wash the 2nd oz.. so on.

at the end, you would have washed 16 ozs with about .5-1L of everclear. how would it turn out?



are you going to winterize it?


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 11, 2013)

Well i did through it in the freezer overnight ya...but i believe because the extracting is being done with ethanol in the first place it doesn't really extract as much fats and waxes as butane does.
I saw a little bit of stuff settle out but not nearly what i see after a butane soak.

As for the multi-wash tek...i have no results yet but about to filter and evap. I wouldn't use a column, i would use a jar so you can keep it in the freezer during the wash. I washed the choco for a little over 5min each jar, while swirling it around every min or so. Didn't get any green hue so yay! Alcohol extractions are more sensitive/easier to screw up than butane...IMO.

If this double wash works well I'm def going to try a triple and keep going until the ethanol hopefully reaches it's max saturation. Extracting as much oil with as little everclear...i still plan on performing butane soaks with the aftermath to collect nearly all of the remaining oil. Someday i will do a secondary ethanol soak and a water rinse like described on the SkunkPharm site.

This is what my buddy gave me, i don't know the exact weight but i thought it said about 6oz. The bottom half of the jar looks to be some Blueberry Kush and the top some no name but it's super fruity. Been sitting in the jar for a few months. Said he has three more jars full sooooooo if i'm up to it....i said anytime 

Time for dinner


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 11, 2013)

thats wicked. I wish my friends gave me stuff!!!! nothing but mooching.

5 minutes.. thats a long time! youre right, alcohol are very easy to screw up.

I would like to take my everclear and rinse some material for just 5 seconds, then rinse and evap. just for bragging rights. then do a 2nd rinse.
hmmmm. I got tomorrow off... very tempting!!


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 12, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> thats wicked. I wish my friends gave me stuff!!!! nothing but mooching.
> 
> 5 minutes.. thats a long time! youre right, alcohol are very easy to screw up.
> 
> ...


For bragging rights i would still wash the trim/bud for at least a min or two...i just would stay away from breaking up the bud or producing any super fine particles that may be harder to filter out. 
I've wanted to do some really quick washes as well but i always feel like i'm wasting the everclear.

If your material is really dry and been in the freezer, you should be able to soak for a while without it turning any shade of green.

Enjoy your day off man...i could use one to catch up with my plants lol!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 13, 2013)

650baquet said:


> As for the multi-wash tek...i have no results yet but about to filter and evap. I wouldn't use a column, i would use a jar so you can keep it in the freezer during the wash. I washed the choco for a little over 5min each jar, while swirling it around every min or so. Didn't get any green hue so yay! Alcohol extractions are more sensitive/easier to screw up than butane...IMO.



bragging rights set aside. have you guys used 99% iso for this? everclear is extremely fun to work with. but the price!

dude. way to gooo on the trims. thats like over 2 oz of oils if you do all the jars :]

hope you keeping all the ladies happy. let us know how the work goes. hoping you get a good color


----------



## Twitch (Jun 13, 2013)

so hot in my garage i dont think i will need my griddle to get this latest batch of winterized romulan wax to wax


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 13, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> over 2 oz of oil


huh???????????????????????


----------



## Twitch (Jun 13, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> so hot in my garage i dont think i will need my griddle to get this latest batch of winterized romulan wax to wax


nope the heat in the garage got it to start waxing but it didnt finish it up, so i had to use the griddle


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> nope the heat in the garage got it to start waxing but it didnt finish it up, so i had to use the griddle



couldnt just wait??????????????????  




vacpurge said:


> huh???????????????????????





650baquet said:


> Said he has three more jars full sooooooo if i'm up to it....i said anytime
> 
> Time for dinner




im thinking hes got approx 24 oz if hes lucky..

so i says im hoping he gets over 2 ounces in return..


----------



## Twitch (Jun 13, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> couldnt just wait??????????????????



nope temps in the garage dropped below 100 just before 10 pm and i am going out of town tomorrow so i want it done for that


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 14, 2013)

maybe those jars looked smaller than I thought or the quality wasnt quite there.... but two ozs of oil? I wanna see that... dont think ive seen that much on RIU yet and people run some big batches!!

56g return would require a lb or more of nice material + 18 cans minimum at the average of 3gs of oil per can.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 14, 2013)

That garage sounds disgusting hot . Free natural heat purging is cool though .
if he's fortunate enough to be working with good trim, 2 oz is easily achievable on 24 oz in. 

so. Here is a record for me. 

Put in 52 oz of larfy outdoor bud. Got back about 2oz. The oil is nice and gold though  . On my way to Portland. Got about 33 grams @ 120F . 29.5 hg, on auto till Monday afternoon. 
3lbs in. , 2 golden winterized oz out. Terrible numbers. Yet I think it'll look purty. Got a couple more elbows from another friend. Gonna give that a go. Monday. Need everclear . On this last batch, soooooooo many waxes came off, yet little resin, ha! 

Lets see some good stuff guys!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 14, 2013)

650baquet said:


> ].


better shatter pictures! That cracked one at the end could have looked cooler . Cmonnn. Pick up new macro photo/lighting skills braaaa


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 14, 2013)

holy shit lets see some pics of these 3lb runs and 2 ozs of oil... that would be a hell of a cookie.

biggest I seen on youtube was 5lbs of grand daddy purple + 80 cans of butane = 300g of very nice oil. crazy.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Its been posted on here before  

I did some headband trim once, think that was a little less than 3lbs in. 4 oz out . 

I split this 3 lb run into two batches . First one yielded 25 g. 2nd, 33. The 33 grams should look pretty nice! We shall seeee. I sure hope it just hardens damnit.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 14, 2013)

ah 2 batches... well thats no fun!!!!!


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 14, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> better shatter pictures! That cracked one at the end could have looked cooler . Cmonnn. Pick up new macro photo/lighting skills braaaa


ya i know....i'd rather have a nice camera then use my phone all the time


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 14, 2013)

finally made some wax!!!! just been sitting for 3 or 4 days at like 95f. also, the yellow stuff is from a half oz of nice bud.. lookes fresh. trics were still sticking to the bag and it was nice. 2 cans of butane. not sure the weight 






























and the ol muffin photo shoot.. I wish you guys could/would do these!!!!!


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 14, 2013)

Choco double qwet results. 47.5g input with approx. 325ml Everclear. 
Yielded 2.71g...soaked each jar for just over 5min as it remained in the freezer between agitations.
Would have been nice to see a much higher yield...closer to 10%, I can't remember my yield on my first QWET but i'm pretty sure it was around 10%.
So the double soak deal doesn't really seem to pay off.
My input material was def pretty good also.

After the first stint under 24inHg over night at about 65F. A lot of little bubbles. Good color to the oil, but very dark compared to my TrWr winterized BHO.
Below is after another 8hr stint under 24inHg vac with 95F heat(only for the first hr then i turned the griddle off)
Not very sticky at all, can even pull of chunks with my fingers without any problem. But that's when it's 65F in my house and my hands are cold.
Been raining the last couple days. When my house gets to 75F it's a 3-4 sec rule before it sticks.
Very smooth and wonderful high...i tend to get very unproductive when i smoke the Choco bud, not really tired just takes my ADHD to the max and if the TV is on holy shit i have to leave the room or the night will fly by.
It is some really good stuff to smoke while folfing or out doing physical activities.
This is the second extraction with butane. Pretty dang dark but i feel like i got a good yield...hopefully.
It's winterizing currently and will be filtering it tomorrow sometime.

About to go start soaking my friends trim. It is pretty good quality trim, had a lot of tiny nugs in the top half of the jar but the bottom half is mainly sugar leaf and def smells like it was from PurpleKush. I shoved 79.56g into a brand new 24oz wide mouth Stanley thermos...gonna be sweet i tell ya what lol
It's been in the freezer for over a day now along with the butane. 1st soak for 1hr and 2nd soak for 4hrs. I want to be able to give him the quality and quantity separation because he just might sell some and i'm sure he would rather keep the "quality" and sell the "quantity"

I am also harvesting 2 TW tonight, and 4 BlueBerry at a friends on sunday...which means BlueBerry oil soon


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 14, 2013)

vacpurge - that dark wax looks cool, i wanna dunk it in some milk and gobble it up haha

It took two cans to cover the 80g of material in the thermos. He gave me 8 cans and it won't take another 2 to do the second soak.
How many cans would you column blasters use for say a total of 160grams?
I feel like i just about packed half of the jar into the thermos but i didn't want to pack any more into it.
And the waiting begins...


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 14, 2013)

650baquet said:


> ya i know....i'd rather have a nice camera then use my phone all the time


me toooo. growing, and this wax stuff reallyyy makes me wish i had a better camera to capture these things.. 

hopefully we have some nice family/friends that want to give us there nice hand me down cameras. ha, i dont plan on buying one anytime soon, feels my $ gots better purposes, i aint no vacpurge  

=vacpurge? you gots any 10+ megapixel cameras you just arnt feeling anymore? 




vacpurge said:


> finally made some wax!!!



O M G we have a winner! dude, now tell us exactly what the hell happened on this dark choco.. 

winterized? muffined? no heat? finished @ 95F more details pleaseeeeeeeeeeee! good job though.

im jealous, this is the 2nd wax picture ive seen that looks so cute.. my wax is a bit more rugged


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 14, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I am also harvesting 2 TW tonight, and 4 BlueBerry at a friends on sunday...which means BlueBerry oil soon


yaaaa!! freshies. speaking of dank, just experienced the best donut in my life, in portland oregon... probably comparably tasty to your TW 


with my large column, and 160 grams of decent sugar.. thats about two tight tubes worth.. 3 cans a tubes.. 

or 3 light tubes worth, then 2 cans a tube.. 

altogether about 6 cans...


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 15, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> yaaaa!! freshies. speaking of dank, just experienced the best donut in my life, in portland oregon... probably comparably tasty to your TW
> 
> 
> with my large column, and 160 grams of decent sugar.. thats about two tight tubes worth.. 3 cans a tubes..
> ...


And with that method you are extracting nearly all of the available oil? Do you every perform secondary extracts or do you always blast until it comes out clear and call it good?

Just curious cause i normally perform my first soak then fill it back up to soak again.
It took 2 cans to cover the material and after straining the first soak (which smelt oh so delicious ) it took just over 1 can to cover the material again.
So if all goes well i won't quite use 7 cans.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 15, 2013)

look what i came across! one of my best straight wax ever was made a little over half a year ago.. 
this is what is left of a big blue dream run..








post 330 the before shots.



Guzias1 said:


> The Goodies..
> The Godfather
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 15, 2013)

650baquet said:


> And with that method you are extracting nearly all of the available oil? Do you every perform secondary extracts or do you always blast until it comes out clear and call it good?
> 
> Just curious cause i normally perform my first soak then fill it back up to soak again.
> It took 2 cans to cover the material and after straining the first soak (which smelt oh so delicious ) it took just over 1 can to cover the material again.
> So if all goes well i won't quite use 7 cans.


Heyya. I tend to just blast enough tane the first time. If I were to blast rerun material. I would use less tane. 
I have a lot of work lately, so I rarely run rerun unless its really special


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 15, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> me toooo. growing, and this wax stuff reallyyy makes me wish i had a better camera to capture these things..
> 
> hopefully we have some nice family/friends that want to give us there nice hand me down cameras. ha, i dont plan on buying one anytime soon, feels my $ gots better purposes, i aint no vacpurge
> 
> ...



haha no I dont have any fancy cameras laying around collecting dust, this is the old ladies camera! only camera I use is a helmet camera for the dirtbike, otherwise youd be getting cell phone pics from me!!!

I would recommend craigslist... you dont need more than 7 or 8 MP and im sure you can find something for 40$... you spend hundreds of dollars on butane and deal with lbs and lbs of trim and ozs of oil... surely you can acquire 50-100$ from all that weight and buy a wicked camera 

and details.... hmmm. I believe I used 20 grams of bottom of the bag crumbs and some small buds of mid grade bud that I got for 1200 a half lb. 150 an oz. cheap. it was nice bud just not stinky kush. yeah it had under 100F and its total time in the chamber is around 150+ hours (week or so straight I think) and yes it finished at 95F. very beautifully, right in the middle of a bubble it looked like it waxed. very cool. but yeah, its nothing like your guys wax, and for some reason. turned out very dark.

I dont understand how your guys stuff stays yellow/light when its thick or in a glob. that wax WAS yellow, never been over 100F, AND when its melted/heated it turns back golden.. weird. otherwise taste is the same. its just easier to handle which makes me wan to break off chunks and try to drop them on my nail, which often results in a miss and an overall fail.... I better just stick to using my dabber! 


just for the record... that yellow oil above is in the chamber since last night. went in july 14th at 8pm. so far 12 hours.... well see how long till it waxes at under 100F. and how much the color changes.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 16, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> haha no I dont have any fancy cameras laying around collecting dust, this is the old ladies camera! only camera I use is a helmet camera for the dirtbike, otherwise youd be getting cell phone pics from me!!!
> 
> I would recommend craigslist... you dont need more than 7 or 8 MP and im sure you can find something for 40$... you spend hundreds of dollars on butane and deal with lbs and lbs of trim and ozs of oil... surely you can acquire 50-100$ from all that weight and buy a wicked camera
> 
> ...



i bet if you took about half a gram of wax, smashed it thin between some parch, youd get a nice lighter color :] or crumbs everywhere.

guys! im in oregon, they have everclear ! 

as soon as i found out they had it

http://www.oregonliquorsearch.com/servlet/FrontController?view=productlocation&action=search&productRowNum=1&column=Distance

i was about ready to pick up a couple bottles.

anddd, i find out %70+ alcohol is considered a "flammable liquid" cant take on o plane in any form. !!!!!

sooo bummed. guess i gotta hit up winey chateue


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 17, 2013)

Majority of the first half of my buddies 161gram total trim. I'm at work and will post the rest of the before pictures tonight!
Dank shit smalls great and very smooth.

...too bad its not all mine  but he's paying me with some oil


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 18, 2013)

ok. ive been getting lots of pump oil in my chamber recently...

seems that it goes up the hose, and puddles against my closed ball valve. when I open the valve.. it starts to drip oil into the chamber.

1. maybe making the vac pump lower than the chamber will help.

and 2. maybe unhooking the plastic line from the vacuum pump when its at full vacuum would be a good idea.

my line has vac oil in it and is very annoying. it has never done this. its been sitting on a griddle at 95-105F for about 4 or 5 days straight now.

I have gotten 1 of the globs to wax up... I think I got the waxing down! just takes a week @ 100F... still no light colors or nice thick ass chunks like post 1082!!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 18, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> ok. ive been getting lots of pump oil in my chamber recently...
> 
> seems that it goes up the hose, and puddles against my closed ball valve. when I open the valve.. it starts to drip oil into the chamber.
> 
> ...




I've been chasing the dragon (1082) for a while. Those moments are epic. You'll feel it one day  

100f @ a week pretty cool. Im yonna give it a go soon. When you do this, are you achieving %100 touchable muffin before heat? Or do yu put the speayed oil right into 95-100F heat? ?


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 18, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> ok. ive been getting lots of pump oil in my chamber recently...
> 
> seems that it goes up the hose, and puddles against my closed ball valve. when I open the valve.. it starts to drip oil into the chamber.
> 
> ...


A cold trap will prevent oil migration from the pump.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 18, 2013)

a cold trap sounds lovely. no everclear :[

last of the everclaer on this one, 

winterfal taffy


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2013)

looks nice!


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 18, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> I've been chasing the dragon (1082) for a while. Those moments are epic. You'll feel it one day
> 
> 100f @ a week pretty cool. Im yonna give it a go soon. When you do this, are you achieving %100 touchable muffin before heat? Or do yu put the speayed oil right into 95-100F heat? ?


yeah I do a few quick muffin runs with no heat.

then I ball it up, roll it in my hands and make a perfect ball.


then I just put that ball in the chamber at around 95f. takes foreverrrrr. my next batch ill try 120F and maybe itll only take a day or 2 and not a full week. I am starting to kinda think that there is no such thing as "gooo foreverrrr" as long as you purge it long enough, it might all wax up... ill text it.

next time is 120f till it waxes.

then ill try 140f for the hell of it with the next batch in a few weeks... unless one of you wanna try first


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 18, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> next time is 120f till it waxes.
> 
> then ill try 140f for the hell of it with the next batch in a few weeks... unless one of you wanna try first



why jump 25F????? 

unless you can monitor it straight, i would advise against.. 

105-110F sounds safer.

im jusst gonna tell you straight up, ive perma good so much shit because i wanted to speed things up...

dont want to see your next post come out goo.

never have i done it as low as 95F, but ive waxed from 110F-150F. and fucked up a lot of stuff in between.

also, i know i used to trap butane in my wax when i made it too fast.. not sure how it goes with everclear.. 

stinky, sexy, cookie wax aint shit when its starts turning into a morning glory fire sparkler. 

so, just my 1+1 pennies , think on it.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 18, 2013)

yeah I can monitor it straight... set the griddle (fine tune it) and leave it. thats the tough part. the griddle has been on for a long time.... its no wonder my electricity bill was 75$ this month.. I was wondering why it was so high.. it JUST hit me... the griddle and vac pump lol.

maybe 25F is a big jump. its been sitting at 99F for the past few days perfectly.. I would *HIGHLY* recommend buying one of these. I am going to pimp my chamber out... I think you guys will like it 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CDN-Digital-Probe-Kitchn-Thermometer-Candy-Roast-Meat-Poultry-BBQ-Big-Digit-NEW-/281117742411?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4173ec554b


and throw the whole damn thing in the chamber. way more accurate than any other way. it takes a little while to adjust and for it to all get the same heat (chamber will continue to rise for 6 hours or so afterwards, especially up top near the handles etc..) but after that initial few hours youre laughing.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 18, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yeah I can monitor it straight... set the griddle (fine tune it) and leave it. thats the tough part. the griddle has been on for a long time.... its no wonder my electricity bill was 75$ this month.. I was wondering why it was so high.. it JUST hit me... the griddle and vac pump lol.
> 
> maybe 25F is a big jump. its been sitting at 99F for the past few days perfectly.. I would *HIGHLY* recommend buying one of these. I am going to pimp my chamber out... I think you guys will like it
> 
> ...



see how its getting runny, every so often, I like to fold it down to a puck so it looks prettier, and is more consistent :] . means you gotta release vac , but its coo


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 19, 2013)

yeah I know, that was an old batch that was gooed up because it got too warm and turned to water consistency.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 19, 2013)

morning: 








after work (was only 92f for some reason):


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 20, 2013)

Bowl of trichs at the bottom of the jar after emptying all 161grams.
Used 8 of his cans, two of mine for my own extraction and for good measure.
Two separate thermos packs, 1st with 79.5 grams and 2nd with 81.5 grams, 5 cans each.....was so close just by the visual estimate 
Total extraction weight so far is 15.7grams. Just under 10%
Big pan is the first soak 2cans, small pan is second soak 2cans, i ran a single can for a third soak*will reference pic later.
Most of the fat and wax filtered out of the first soak. Only pic of this disgusting crap i took.
First pic sucks but it shows after winterizing the first half of the 161gs and scraping one up.
The crumble is after vacuumed overnight with my hand vac and same with the shatter, crumble is first soak shatter is second soak. Wanted to give him two dif results if i could and he really loved it!
He goes, hey man what would happen if i just smashed them together...all i had to say was like dissolves like...and this pic is what happened after a few minutes.
The entire second half in one jar winterizing...a lot of fats think i might have to filter multiple times. Smells amazing!
was having a hard time getting some of the pics to focus damn-it...
6.5grams oil
my first half 5th can extraction. 1.2 grams
My new setup...yay!

Sorry to be so short i will be back to fill in the blanks and add even more pics later!
Off to work!


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 20, 2013)

that looks like killer oil man. why did it come out so damn golden like that?? I had a friend bring oil JUST like that over and it was delicious!!!! I use pure fuckin bud to make my BHO and still doesnt come out that pretty!!

heres a little secret.... 90% of the pictures that you guys see from me are taken IN THE DARK!!! try it with your camera... if it has flash. I find that I get the perfect picture with just the cameras flash and no other BS light around to screw up the picture everytime. 

post 1097... taken in the dark chamber, no lights on, no zoom. just flash through the lid. zoom in on it once on the computer


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 20, 2013)

well. I think I got the wax mastered.. just takes time is all. I would like to make a very very thick chunk like guzias just recently posted!!! that one is awesome!!!!!!!!! how? I figure if I formed my parchment paper like a cone shaped so the oil puddle isnt thin, its thick. this pictures puck is 2.8 grams (lots of weed chunks in it somehow, I think I remember this one now... had a mishap while spraying ) BUT, it took a week for this 2.8 gram puck. so if I run this 5 oz bag that I got and make approx 20g of oil... its gonna take months in the chamber!!!!! maybe kick my heat up a bit.


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 20, 2013)

I feel like the color of the oil can hugely depend on the strain and how long it flowered for. Also how old/cured it is. My chocolope oil came out very dark. 
The first half of the 161 had a lot of nugs and very light green colored herb the second half was a lot of purple and that oil is much darker.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 20, 2013)

so what if someone grew some plants just to make oil with them.. and harvested them a little earlier with the sole intention of getting a very very light, almost white colored oil if possible. even if that meant cutting the plant down pre maturely and maybe even sacrificing some THC and whatnot for a very light color. would that work?


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> well. I think I got the wax mastered.. just takes time is all. I would like to make a very very thick chunk like guzias just recently posted!!! that one is awesome!!!!!!!!! how? I figure if I formed my parchment paper like a cone shaped so the oil puddle isnt thin, its thick. this pictures puck is 2.8 grams (lots of weed chunks in it somehow, I think I remember this one now... had a mishap while spraying ) BUT, it took a week for this 2.8 gram puck. so if I run this 5 oz bag that I got and make approx 20g of oil... its gonna take months in the chamber!!!!! maybe kick my heat up a bit.


Vacuuming that long doesn't rid the lighter terpenes?


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> so what if someone grew some plants just to make oil with them.. and harvested them a little earlier with the sole intention of getting a very very light, almost white colored oil if possible. even if that meant cutting the plant down pre maturely and maybe even sacrificing some THC and whatnot for a very light color. would that work?


I let my Choco go 11wks for full flavor. I tend to harvest most of my shit on the slightly earlier side and the oil usually comes out light colored.
Just think of how the tricomes get darker as they mature, the color of the oil in the head of the trichrome should resemble the extracted oil imo


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 20, 2013)

it smells delicious (so does my pump oil) and tastes pretty good too. ill pay more attention on the next toke and let ya know.

you figure more heat less time in vacuum? when I crack the lid open after a week, WOW does it ever smell good haha. very strong.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 20, 2013)

dude why is there so much plant stuff in your wax? you can see it in that last pic


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 20, 2013)

yeah I know...

heres the problem. the extractor hole is kinda reemed out, so the butane nozzle doesnt completely depress. so I use those tips that are in the butane lid.

well, I had the butane, and its cap in the freezer for 3 days so it was very cold and brittle.

I had the extractor flat on bottom of my dish, with the butane can in the extractor with that little attachment that is in the cap so I can fully depress the butane. well it was working fine until I pressed at a slight angle and that frozen tip extender busted making my whole damn set up go crashing down, almost knocking the dish over. my pressurized extractor went for a swim in the dish knocking a bunch of butane out, almost tipping the whole damn dish over, the whole time it was spraying weed chunks out of the intake hole because of the pressure. wasnt a pretty sight. now I remember why I hold the extractor in 1 hand and butane in the other instead of just using 1 hand and balancing it all. I seen a buddy tip over the whole dish of butane once in the grass in the yard, very funny shit hahahahaha.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 20, 2013)

straight waxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

early plant harvest

67 grams in

3 cans of butane

7 grams out







no crackle! now i wanna try a dab, i bet ya this shit hurts 

in case you were wondering:

froze butane cans
packed tube pretty tight
sprayed into my new contraption :]







boiled off tane in natural 80F + weather outside, along with a fan, along with a hot tap water underneath pyrex. took a little less than 2 hours until bubbles hardened at about 80F, there was a lot of tane!

vac, achieved muffin no heat
then
first melted down 130F no vac
THEN achieved full vac, adjusted temps to 120F purged about 20 minutes
then dropped heat to 115F set @ 29.3 HG
7 hours later, had a runny like puddle
folded back down to taffy like ball
placed under 125F 29.5 HG
7 hours later had a wax patty, flipped it over and finished purging the bottom, 10 minutes. 

that info is clutch. hope yalls enjoys, got some winter work ahead, gonna pretty much shoot for my best run yet. should be getting batches of it out by early next week :] tooooooooooo exciting


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 20, 2013)

soo, along with no crackle, i got to dabs it, no sounds at all :] 

all vaporized 

smoke report:

i used a very tiny rig, perhaps this contributed to the unusual warm feeling in my mouth

i took a decent dab, held it, did not feel harsh at all.

ii was left with a decent lingering cough though..

andd on top of that, my entire mouth felt warm and basically coated with something.... whether it was resin, or plant waxes, or the small rig + warmer resin smoke, i dunno.. but it felt kinda funny, unusual.. 

all in all, it was a huge larfy budded outdoor plant. smoke would have been low quality, but it gave us some good stuff :]

one of these days im going to make wax, and absolute from the same material, same time. then compare the two, _coming soon!_


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 21, 2013)

wow that stuff has a delicious color... now be honest, does it really look like that in real life, or is the flash/lighting giving it a little boost (like my last pictures... the light makes it look yellower) 

that looks so good.

ive got 5 ozs and 16 cans here so I got a lot of running to do today... I just dont want to end up with a dark fuckin oil again!! even though this 5oz is months old of saving bottom of the half lb bags.

that looks delicious. how fresh was the bud?

I wonder if it has anything to do with the zero heat that you used to evap the butane... but then you brought it to 130 in the chamber anyways (kinda hot IMO..makes my oil like water, very runny).. so why take 2 hour to evap the tane? why not just throw it into a dish of hot water for 5-10 minss.. then change that water since it will be freezing, and done?


whats that new contraption? looks like an awesome idea! why would you spray through a big screen like that? and let the golden butane puddle in pyrex dish? then what? pour it into another large dish? do you find that you lose lots of golden liquid from transferring it from different containers?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 21, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> wow that stuff has a delicious color... now be honest, does it really look like that in real life, or is the flash/lighting giving it a little boost (like my last pictures... the light makes it look yellower)
> *this is its real color mang, thats why i put the neon orange 40 amp fuse next to it, so you could compare. no camera tricks, just illumination. *
> 
> that looks so good.
> ...



burd machine


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 21, 2013)

ah I see, you blow straight into parchment.. that still kinda scares me! ive had everclear soak into the parchment and drip through into the bottom of the dish, what a waste/mess

making it thin for a light color is cheating!! I shouldnt have to. you guys are getting thick ass yellow chunks!! I think its because its 12 days old. whereas some of mine is near a year old!


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 21, 2013)

well heres todays project. 2 ozs of bottom of the bag crumbs. 4 cans of butane. 9.75g return yield from 56 grams. 17.5% yield. (before purge)

this is over a period of 7 minutes. couldnt fully pull to 25.. not enough room. had to deflate to 15" then back to 20-25" my max is 27.5" last few pictures in the set is at full vacuum.. it wouldnt get any bigger than that  


















































































after an hour or so:








big version: http://imageshack.us/a/img600/3422/6ag2.png
http://imageshack.us/a/img194/5115/c2f.png


----------



## Twitch (Jun 21, 2013)

wait you did what and it dripped thru your paper?


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 21, 2013)

I lined a dish with everclear.. just a normal food dish. and put that in my vacuum chamber. it pulled and bubbled nicely.. then stopped. and nothing. so I let it sit overnight, and next day while I worked. came back and a bunch dripped through the paper and into the food dish, then kinda evapped.. leaving oil in my food dish damnit. very hard to scrape and a huge mess overall. point is, the everclear dripped through the parchment paper, and that I fucking hate parchment paper still!!!!! I am getting the hang of it.. for all those little random specs? take your dabber, and roll it on those specs.. eventually they all stick to your dabber tip and pull off the paper like a snowball. the dab on the dabber just keeps getting bigger and bigger. tis gotta be dry, sticky, room temp oil and dabber though.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 21, 2013)

and another side project. ive had lots of time off work lately... lot of rain here! flooding too 


started with an oz of shake. put it in coffee grinder then in hand grinder, shook it for a minute or so. got 5.5g of very nice crystal. 19.65% return. very similar results to my BHO numbers (17.5% yield) interesting...


----------



## Twitch (Jun 21, 2013)

it maybe close to the same numbers but the quality of the bho has to blow that stuff out of the water...


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 21, 2013)

ok. so I just ran that 23 grams of raped weed (no crystal on it) and I got 3.0 grams of some very nice looking oil... plus I still got that 5.5 grams of crystal to add into the next special batch of oil which im not too sure what it consists of yet. I got 3 batches on the go.

also. I made that everclear batch with an oz of weed. got a low yield of around 2.5 grams. I re ran that weed a few days later with butane.. it looked very promising. like there was a ton in the dish, very golden. once I evapped it and scrapped it... it looked pretty gross. very green/blackish. damn everclear! never again. butane for life! I get 15-20% yield with butane. 5% with iso/everclear! haha.

ill post pics later in this post.


----------



## beginner420 (Jun 21, 2013)

How could you make bho with 7 grams of Kief?


----------



## Twitch (Jun 21, 2013)

In a thermos. Poke 3 holes in the top of the thermos, 1 in the middle of the lid for the can of butane and 2 on either side of the first hole so the pressure can escape. Empty a can or 2 of butane into the thermos, the thermos will keep the temps down so the butane remains in its liquid state. Then dump your keif into the thermos, only after you have put all the butane you want into the thermos, do not put butane in after you have put material in the thermos. Then i would place it into the freezer for about 20 mins, after it has soaked take it out of the freezer remove lid and place 3 to 5 coffee filters, the only reason i would suggest so many is because of how fine the material is that you are starting with, with a rubber band around the mouth of the thermos, then flip upside down over a pyrex dish. The temp increase will cause the butane to off gas and force the liquid butane through the filters and onto you pyrex.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 21, 2013)

freeze the butane first.

I am just going to mix mine with a bunch of chopped buds, and just run that.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 21, 2013)

oh yea i was going to say, put the cans of butane the material and the thermos all in the freezer over night before you do this for best results


----------



## beginner420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok word that thermos idea us exactly what I was looking for, anyone know where to nuy a cheap thermos that would work for this?


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 21, 2013)

wal mart....


----------



## Twitch (Jun 21, 2013)

lmao^^^^^^


----------



## beginner420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ight haha thanks


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 21, 2013)

beginner420 said:


> Ok word that thermos idea us exactly what I was looking for, anyone know where to nuy a cheap thermos that would work for this?


Skymall? :]


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol I soak everything. Loving my 24oz Stanley thermos....
Fuckin skymall haha


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol I soak everything. Loving my 24oz Stanley thermos....
Fuckin skymall haha


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 22, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Lol I soak everything. Loving my 24oz Stanley thermos....
> Fuckin skymall haha


maybe this was covered.. But does the thermos get colder than a glass jar? 

Why is the thermos an advantage over a 32 mason jar?


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 22, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> maybe this was covered.. But does the thermos get colder than a glass jar?
> 
> Why is the thermos an advantage over a 32 mason jar?


The butane stays liquid longer in a vacuum walled thermos, because it doesn't lose heat as fast.

If you live in the far north, where the outdoor temperatures are below freezing, it is less of an issue.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 22, 2013)

well, heres last nights progress. did lots of runs.

1. ran 2 ozs of shake. 4 cans. chopped 1 oz. left 1 of in crumb form. yielded 8.5 grams shatter. 15.1% yield.

2. ran a half oz of shitty weed that a friend traded me. 2 cans. yielded 1.8g. 12.9% yield.

3. ran 23 grams of weed that I took all the crystal from. 2 cans I think. yielded 2.5 grams I believe. 10.9% yield.

4. ran 6 grams of fruity smelling weed a friend gave me, and I mixed that 6 grams of pure crystal into it...12 grams total, yielded 2.8. * 23.3% *return nice! this stuff also waxed up overnight!!!!

DISCOVERY: the time it takes me to wax up, directly depends on how much crystal is in the staring material/how pure the product is. I dont think its going to be any stronger. maybe tastier. I was very surprised how the crystal run waxed up so quick!!! the other runs are nice too... I run basically pure bud (chopped finely though) and it still takes forever!!

enjoy the pics, theres lots.

was an oz.. now its 5.5 gram and 23 gram piles.







6 grams of chopped fruity smelling bud







fruity bud and 6g of crystal.






half oz of lame bud from a friend he didnt like.





6 grams crystal:






fruity weed and crystal mixed.. 12 grams of potent shit right here!!






a muffin once it dies.. looks like fiberglass:








run from the half oz... was hoping it would turn out yellow since its so light colored  nope















run from the 12g crystal run.. I was expecting a bit more to be honest. I think the fruity weed was chopped to fine and it jut made a clump in the extractor, despite me spraying 1/4 can, and shaking the extractor vigorously 8 times throughout the 2 cans of butane. 







the 12g power mix result: I whipped it for the hell of it.













started at 3.09... after muffin it weighed 2.85. all butane weight. 
























the oil family:







12 hours later at 110f or so:


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Why does your oil come out so dark?


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 22, 2013)

haha I have no damn idea man. I think its all old.. like a few months old. or longer. all your guys stuff is right off the plant because you grow


----------



## Twitch (Jun 22, 2013)

yea i think that has everything to do with why his stuff is dark, just because its old weed


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> The butane stays liquid longer in a vacuum walled thermos, because it doesn't lose heat as fast.
> 
> If you live in the far north, where the outdoor temperatures are below freezing, it is less of an issue.


ok, so thermos retains more butane? but all in all they each work? thermos wont loose as much tane, kkkkkk, thanks
the deeeeeep cold cold north really intrigues me now that i've gotten into these concentrates :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 22, 2013)

wayy to gooo on all the details! nice post mang. 

really cool results, hmmm. i wanna see you try some more crystal runs..

instead of an even ration, id say put 2 to 4 times more bud than crystal.. and just be sure to spread the crystal nice and evenly amongst it, coooooooooooool


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 22, 2013)

ahh i see. yea my shit is usually no longer than 10 days old before being processed. im about to do my 1st run in months, ill post some pics when i do.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 22, 2013)

well the first two oils to wax up were...

1st place: 6 grams crystal, 6 grams weed... 12 hours at 110F

2nd place: 1/2oz of gross smelling bud. low grade. 24 hours at 110F

3rd place... to be determined!











and, I did it again.

had 45 grams shake remaining. decided to take the crystal form it. 

before:



after. start with 45 grams... got 12.5 grams of crystal. weed pile is 33.2 grams.. total is 45.77.. perfect! just what I started with. that is a 28% return!!! although the material is a hair green and not pure crystal... there is some powderized plant matter in there, but not much! I am going to mix it with a oz or so of mildly chopped weed..
part way through:





all done with:


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 23, 2013)

damn id like to run pure kif, like 100 grams see what i get


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 23, 2013)

went for it :]

[video=youtube;qfl3Qe_zUFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfl3Qe_zUFE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]


----------



## Twitch (Jun 23, 2013)

yea that nail should last you forever


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> yea that nail should last you forever


you made me not want to cheap out, thanks!

i loveee this stuff, vaporssss :] 

i only want to create absolute for myself now :]


----------



## Twitch (Jun 24, 2013)

i mean you saw the pic of my nail lol and it is grade 2 titanium


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i mean you saw the pic of my nail lol and it is grade 2 titanium



ya, saw your gross pic, saw vacpurges price pic of grade 2 thining oh it should be ok.

went to store, t2 is 30 bucks,

t3 is 85.

you said he is $85, so i figured it was same stuffs, mi happy i loveee watching this thing get red hot! heheee, this is dangerously fun now.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bro...nice score, nice gear..super jelly..

You mind telling me how much the Vector torch cost you?

Been wanting one of those, or a creme brulee torch from BB& B..

The damn creme brulee torch is awesome, puts out a bunch of heat, but seems to really waste butane also.

I've thought about going propane, as it would be way way more economical, but don't like the idea of dabbing off a nail heated with only propane.

But, shit, a standard torch head with the pencil style flame is only 10$ and a tank of propane is like 4$.. 

A friend of mine, dabs more than me (just because he is more social than myself) I'm kind of a medicate alone all by myself type guy.

But he has had the same propane tank for months and months.I've gone through at least 6 cans of tane (for my torches) in the same time frame.

Anybody have any thoughts on Propane vs. Butane for torch purposes?


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 24, 2013)

ive been using propane since day 1, AND with a cheap chinese nail... worked just fine till I broke my glass otherwise id still be using it.

got a new nail that I am sure it higher quality metal than the cheap chinese one. still use my propane torch and it works great. heats up in about 5 seconds.

I heat it until its JUST starting to turn red (guzias had it too hot in this video IMO) like a 1 square mm red spot forming where the flame hits it... done. thats hot enough.

my propane torch has lasted me 4-6 months or so of getting me and 2 other people high and costs 9$ to replace the bottle. those butane torches look so gay and cheap and dinky and "cold" lol compared to my propane hehehe


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Bro...nice score, nice gear..super jelly..
> 
> You mind telling me how much the Vector torch cost you?
> 
> ...




yooooooooooooo. i hardly ever buy glass, or hit up the head shops anymore. 

buttttt. i really wanted to get myself some good stuff. 

the torch cost $70
epic torch, ALSO simple lifetime warranty on torch, so that made it worth the investment.. got plentyyyyyyyyyyyyyy of butane laying around :] 
I also have a colemans propane torch, that thing is a beast... I wouldnt mind using that on my nail if i had to. BUT, i have a health stone pipe, and the taste is much better with the refine butane torches.. 

the nail $85
beautiful nail. gets hot pretty fast with the vector. stays plenty hot, ive been using a paper clip the past couple days, which makes me think im scraping my nail.. soooo, me gonna get some sort of cool tool soon.. weed stems are pretty damn abundant and organic!

and a bowl, $35
broke my bong bowl, this is sort of the biggest reason for me wanting to go to the head shop lately.. :] 

+ tax = $203 out the door. 



my rig/dome only $60. i gots lucky, my buddy is making over 150 of them. and this one wasnt exactly like the others, sooo cheap swoop for me! If anyone interested. these things are going for $120 ( + shipping & safe handling) :] 


i think people have discussed the propane vs butane torches.. i just wasnt interested in it enough at the time to pay attention, haa, now i am.. 

i can tell you this much about the vector.

its got an adjustable flame.
its got a locking lever to keep flame on hands free.
a detachable stand.
a lever that makes it go from super torch, to soft flame (big bic lighter type of flame) .- handy to heat things up. light a bowl :]
ughmm... its sleek, sexy. 
im in love.
lifetime warranty! 
if you hate your local suppliers. hit up amazon, i think its $65 shipped.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 24, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I heat it until its JUST starting to turn red (guzias had it too hot in this video IMO)



that was my first time EVER putting a flame to that nail, i almost wanted to make it hotter just to make sure i killed anything on it.. 
buttt. was in the middle of dabbage, so stopped.. 

i be sure not to get it that hot.. only when i want to see it glow for fun :]


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 24, 2013)

yeah if it was the first few hoots then its not so bad to get it super hot. but if you keep getting it super hot, it eventually builds a white crust (oxidizes) and becomes harder to heat and loses heat faster. that takes like 6 months though and you can always buy a new nail head for like 25$ if it gets super bad.

glad to see youre liking it, I remember my first nail set up.. boy was I ever in love.

wait till you show your friends.. most of mine were amazed. out of the 50 or so people that have hit mine, I think only 1 was vaguely familiar with the nail concept...the other 49 were completely mind blown. (yeah, I hang with a lot of noobs haha) 

I love my nail, but the novelty does wear out... it gets old having to go through the whole process for 1 hoot, heating up that damn nail, etc etc... or maybe its just me, I get bored of things easily. 

I seen this the other day... quite the oil rig.. I want one!! scared of the price tag though:

http://www.puffpipes.ca/MERC-BROM_p_3016.html

http://www.puffpipes.ca/MERC-SUNRODENT_p_3019.html


----------



## Countyboy88 (Jun 24, 2013)

I got a bernzo torch from home depot for like $30 and it has all the features you described about your vector. but sometimes it takes 4-5 clicks to start, idk why. But yeah, if you dont mind having a huge torch around, the propane will save you a bit of scratch in the long run. If you blast regularly, you prob got some cans with a little bit left laying around you can use for filling torches, 
so it doesnt make a difference. Just depends on what your doing/needing. But, if you dab a lot, and with friends and such, big torch might be the thing to do.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 24, 2013)

lolll. my firends will basically say, "about time, now lets hit that shit"  


i feel like i am the one who barely knows anyhitng about nails and rigs.. 


i always thought heating up the nail was a was a pain. but honestly, doing my own tokes, it seems to be pretty efficient.. the health stone is by far quickest though.. 


start from 1+ minute,

[video=youtube;m4u7D6Wu5-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4u7D6Wu5-c[/video]


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 24, 2013)

wow thats fucking cool. the price tag on something like that has gotta be around the $3000 range no?


edit: just read that he paid 20 fuckin grand for that piece!!!! wow.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 24, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> wow thats fucking cool. the price tag on something like that has gotta be around the $3000 range no?
> 
> 
> edit: just read that he paid 20 fuckin grand for that piece!!!! wow.


lolll, yup.. some people, but hey, this is cool huh?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2013)

Have you guys seen the E-nails? I dabbed off about 4-5 different types at the cup in denver, and almost came home with one. They were pretty awesome. You set your temp give it a minute to heat up, and they self regulate at a perfect temp after each dab every time . The one I almost bought I can't remember the name of atm but have a card here someplace for it. It had a built in recycler the enail, a dabber, the controler obviously, and a couple different glass on glass couplers so you could use it on almost any rig, which all came in a handy little pelican storage/carry case. They had it on sale for the cup like 100 bucks off for $250 but it was the second day, and I didn't have enough money left. I'll try to find the name of it. The others seemed sweet to, that one just really caught my attention.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Have you guys seen the E-nails? I dabbed off about 4-5 different types at the cup in denver, and almost came home with one. They were pretty awesome. You set your temp give it a minute to heat up, and they self regulate at a perfect temp after each dab every time . The one I almost bought I can't remember the name of atm but have a card here someplace for it. It had a built in recycler the enail, a dabber, the controler obviously, and a couple different glass on glass couplers so you could use it on almost any rig, which all came in a handy little pelican storage/carry case. They had it on sale for the cup like 100 bucks off for $250 but it was the second day, and I didn't have enough money left. I'll try to find the name of it. The others seemed sweet to, that one just really caught my attention.



yup, those are pretty sweet, always ready nail. 

that would be prime for a sesh with a few heads


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 24, 2013)

yeah e nails look cool. I seen something that looked like them, except it was vaporizing on a different level.. like vaporizing on steroids. www.sublimator.com  is what it is. looks pretty damn cool and like an e nail.

anyways. heres todays pictures.

2 of the puddles waxed up pretty quick. the other 2 are starting to wax finally!!















this is 6 grams crystal 6 grams fruity bud. YUM. doesnt taste anything crazy or is super potent that I can tell... 2.75g final yield from 12g input and 2 cans. 22.9% return.





















this is from a half oz of shitty weed that i friend didnt like. he gave me 18g I gave him 8g of nice kush:



















this is the 3rd place stuff. made from 23 grams of raped weed (thats where the 6g of crystal came from)








and this is the last to wax, probably because its like 9 grams. from 2 oz of medium quality shake and 4 cans (yes theres lots of crumbs in it... I got is perfected to the point where there isnt a single spec now. I put a full filter over the whole setup(threads and all) and then I screw the cap on, and cut off the excess, along with the 2 filters in the cap. and it works PERFECTLY.)


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes sir, them things are fucking kewl as fuck.

I like the butane torch for it's stealthy abilities, most of the time I dab, the wife is trying to sleep.

Try using a propane torch in your bedroom with a wife that's trying to go to sleep...

Not happenin'..., haha

I also prefer the precise pencil flame, opposed to the giant flame-throwing action of some propane torch heads..haha

Think I'll stop being so frugal and just buy a nice cheap pencil torch head, and a bottle of propane, and do a side by side.

Thanks for all the replies fellas!

Ps.. Y'all seen the HE dome-less nails, with the built in diffy?... I believe they are very similar to what Thundcat posted.
Btw..Thinking about Thundercats... What the hell was the name of Liono's sword?


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 24, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Thinking about Thundercats... What the hell was the name of Liono's sword?


http://bit.ly/145LxEw


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2013)

The sword of omens!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol...that was cool as shit Vac...haha, never shown a link in that fashion..+ rep.

And that caramel colored wax looks tasty as fuck, nice work.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 25, 2013)

i didnt just down load a trojan did i vac?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ha,ya, seriously . Tried the link, and it shot me somewhere else.. Thought I was the only one..


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 25, 2013)

The link just went to Google, and a search was prompted in..

Typed out..&#8221; Name of lionos sword&#8221;..all automated, then clicked search (auto also)

Then it brought me to the search page of Google...

Where did it lead y'all?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 25, 2013)

he posted a link that was supposed to lead to a similar version of the e nail.. i clicked the link, and it redirected me to something completely different.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 25, 2013)

my fucking god you guys are a bunch of noobs!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahaha

http://www.sublimator.ca/is the nail link. sorry I spelt it wrong the first time. its supposed to be like vaporization on steroids... the best possible way of smoking. better than nail, volcano, etc...

the other one was "let me google that for you"....


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 25, 2013)

Going back over to my friends tonight, possibly to pick up more cans and more trim from him. Between my trim/scraggly nugs, the trim from my other friends blueberry harvest, and if i get another fat 161gram jar of trim, I'll need well over 30 cans of butane....Gonna be busy

Very excited to get rolling on my trim for it's TrainWreck  def going to be some good oil judging by the bud.

Even more excited for my next LCOG! I will get pics up as soon as i can but it's my best one yet and it has about a week or so left.

The TrainWreck to follow that LCOG will also be my best TW yet, has 2wks left i believe.

Off to the dog park, just rained and it's smellin great out...but looks like it's the last of the rain for a while according to the forecast...goodbye spring hello 90's and sunny. Haha just in time to dry out for the 4th.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 25, 2013)

650baquet said:


> but looks like it's the last of the rain for a while according to the forecast...goodbye spring hello 90's and sunny.


I wish!!!! calgary is majorly flodded right now 

heres a good one that you, hot weathered americans might like:


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 25, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> my fucking god you guys are a bunch of noobs!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahaha
> 
> http://www.sublimator.ca/is the nail link. sorry I spelt it wrong the first time. its supposed to be like vaporization on steroids... the best possible way of smoking. better than nail, volcano, etc...
> 
> the other one was "let me google that for you"....


It's funny...because you post a link to sublimator.ca...yet the actual link that got posted is sublimator.com 

It took until i just replied to notice it should be .ca
i'm at the right place now


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 25, 2013)

yeah it was being weird. first I put .com which was wrong... then I erased it and put .ca and it still wasnt working!! so I just copied and pasted the whole damn thing.


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 25, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I wish!!!! calgary is majorly flodded right now
> 
> heres a good one that you, hot weathered americans might like:


Honestly that first pic just looks dumb haha if the weather's that bad don't drive....but then i forget the weather's probably that bad a lot there soooo you kinda have to drive in a lot of shitty winter weather. I hate how long the cold season is here in MT but def glad i'm not any further north. I was spoiled in Kona and i don't think my body wants to adjust back to the cold very well.


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 25, 2013)

That sublimator looks pretty sweet. I would possibly like to try out the manually heated piece OVNI is what it's called. I would have to get the adapt-a-bong. Sounds like the piece you throw into the camp fire would be handy...obviously when camping. 

Cool stuff


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 25, 2013)

Fuck ya...just got back with 3 cases. $60 a piece. 

Ready to throw some in the freezer and wait...lol


----------



## Twitch (Jun 25, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I wish!!!! calgary is majorly flodded right now
> 
> heres a good one that you, hot weathered americans might like:


i want no part of that... in texas its hot or hotter


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 26, 2013)

Call me a pansy but i don't like above 90F or below 50F...but i would rather have more heat than cold.

I used to say i'd rather be cold cause i can always bundle up...but the warm weather helps my body stay limber much better.


So after checking out the sublimator site some more it seems like it'd def worth checking out. Maybe going to see if there are any youtubers with any demos.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 27, 2013)

bare with me on the videi.. on a gooo dd level. ughmm, ya. epic :\]

[video=youtube;DNzpTHzyZFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNzpThttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNzpTHzyZFg&amp;feature=youtube_gdataHzyZFg&amp;fe ature=youtube_gdata[/video]


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 27, 2013)

Starting another soak this morning, will have to shoot lots of chamber pics/vids now that i can!

I shot one video last night but my fucking phone keeps making my video and picture files corrupt and i can't transfer or view the file after i've taken the pic or vid......it's not everytime so it's a coin toss on each shot whether it's going to be usable or not.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 27, 2013)

Damn Guzias..

That IS a LOT of errrl in there...gee-zusss!!

Nioce!!


----------



## Twitch (Jun 27, 2013)

nope hotter down here the girls wear less and less the hotter it gets, call me a perv but i am a sucker for a nice set of legs and ass


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 27, 2013)

Call you a perv for being a sucker for a nice set of legs and ass? Nope, sounds like one of us haha


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 27, 2013)

the ONLY way to get through a hot place is to have a big lake , or ocean nearby. 

if no water, no me. i'd rather go with cold.

im from southern cal. shits wayyyy to hot down there. and the beach is toooo far most the time due to tons of traffic.. so screw the dry hot places. i like them for dirt bikes :]

..
but, tis a very valid point, the girls like to show off under the sun :]

you dont see bikinis in the snow


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 27, 2013)

what bike do you got? lets see some pics guzias!


----------



## Twitch (Jun 28, 2013)

yea there are a few where i am at lakes that is


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 28, 2013)

no more bikes for me. i did that over ten years ago. hopefully one day i can get my own collection going :] 

trailer/truck/bike. set. started off on a suzuki LT80, ended with a yamaha banshee :] 
good times


now im up to this stuff. sorry for the crappy pics, didnt have a chance with it out of the chamber.. 

put in 448 grams
came out with 68 grams - winterized 
filtered out 10.5 grams of waxes and gunk.. would have been 80 ish grams if i didnt winterize.. 







got more of this stuff to work with, hope to get some "high times" quality pics of it when done.. i may also try some shatter... who knowsss.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 29, 2013)

Go for the shatter!!

I am biased however, I have grown to like some wax (flavor is good and smooth)

But shatter,...uhh jeez.. I love the shatter, mainly because once I've got a stable shatter, I can do what I like with smaller batches.

And...I'm ALWAYS amazed at what is caught in the filter after cold filtration.

Noice...as per usual.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 29, 2013)

I haven't smoked enough of either to like one over another. Isn't shatter just as smooth. With the same material? Can you compare the two for me. What's one got over the other in terms of potency , flavor
and yaaa. The filtered out stuff was actually the ugliest stuff so far. Butt the resin came out purty  

Stay cool guys, or use the free heat purge


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> I haven't smoked enough of either to like one over another. Isn't shatter just as smooth. With the same material? Can you compare the two for me. What's one got over the other in terms of potency , flavor
> and yaaa. The filtered out stuff was actually the ugliest stuff so far. Butt the resin came out purty
> 
> Stay cool guys, or use the free heat purge


We make shatter, which is aromatic and tastes and smells like the material it was extracted from. It is perfectly usable at that point.

We convert that to wax by vacuuming and heating it longer, which pumps off some of the monoterpenes. If you smell the vacuum pump oil at that point, it will smell as strong, or stronger of terpenes, that the wax extracted.

Waxing can still be highly aromatic, but it exposes the molecules to more oxygen, which makes them oxidize faster and the remaining aromatics, won't stick around as long as it will with shatter.

Shatter is ostensibly more heady, because more of the extract will still be in carboxylic acid form, and wax may have more couch lock, from the higher CBN.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 29, 2013)

when you say shatter, how are you making shatter?

When i do get a shatter from some of my winterized stuff that didnt wax up. it actually seems to loose its potency over time vs. my wax This is one of the reasons i do small batches of winterized stuff, I truly noticed a difference in potency. I am not saying this just to argue, because your logic makes since as far as being more exposed to oxygen and oxidizing, but i feel in the wax state it seems to preserve itself. one idea is because there are actual plant waxes in it, but i am forced to re think that theory, because my some winterized stuff waxes, but not all of it, and i have not kept enough of the winterized wax around for an extended period of time and try to compare the potency, 

sorry stoned rambling fad if you can make sense of that let me know what you think


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 29, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> put in 448 grams
> came out with 68 grams - winterized
> filtered out 10.5 grams of waxes and gunk.. would have been 80 ish grams if i didnt winterize..
> 
> ...


Damn I never realized winterized would make that big of a difference.. I should try it once..


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 29, 2013)

if you try it once youll love it.'


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> when you say shatter, how are you making shatter?
> 
> When i do get a shatter from some of my winterized stuff that didnt wax up. it actually seems to loose its potency over time vs. my wax This is one of the reasons i do small batches of winterized stuff, I truly noticed a difference in potency. I am not saying this just to argue, because your logic makes since as far as being more exposed to oxygen and oxidizing, but i feel in the wax state it seems to preserve itself. one idea is because there are actual plant waxes in it, but i am forced to re think that theory, because my some winterized stuff waxes, but not all of it, and i have not kept enough of the winterized wax around for an extended period of time and try to compare the potency,
> 
> sorry stoned rambling fad if you can make sense of that let me know what you think


i tend to get my most prettiest looking shatter when i use 29-29.5 hg the entire ride out..

i get to my wax by starting out that way, then ending higher on the HG. 

also, to get a realllyyy nice even consistency, i fold the oils back to the center a bit often. and re vac. mos the time, under the same heat. just many steps.. a lot of times, you'll see one edge start to shatter/wax.. the other edge needs some love too! so i refold. gots to keep it even.. 


winterizing is an eye opener.. i've never tried to re winterize.. i needs to get me a trap machine damnit! can only imagine how insanely smooth it is.. 

10.5 grams of shit


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 29, 2013)

So how does one winterize? Is it something I do immeditily after doing my BHO extract? I add 91%+ ISO (or everclear) to the just sprayed BHO and then I put it in the freezer?


----------



## Twitch (Jun 29, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> So how does one winterize? Is it something I do immeditily after doing my BHO extract? I add 91%+ ISO (or everclear) to the just sprayed BHO and then I put it in the freezer?


no you dont have to do it immediately after making the bho, and dont use 91 iso use 95 everclear or better


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 29, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> no you dont have to do it immediately after making the bho, and dont use 91 iso use 95 everclear or better


Ok sounds good Twitch. I will get some Everclear. I do have 99% ISO, would that work? What exactly do I do? Just pour until all submerged then freeze (longer the better?) then strain?


----------



## Twitch (Jun 29, 2013)

yes, it would, i have wanted to try 99 iso but its easier to get ever clear, i use 1 table spoon of everclear or 99iso per gram of bho


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 29, 2013)

Ahhh ok I'll try that next time! Thanks Twitch! To be honest, they are both kinda hard to get for me. I have to order either of them online, only 91% ISO available on shelf near me :-/ And Acetone..


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> when you say shatter, how are you making shatter?
> 
> When i do get a shatter from some of my winterized stuff that didnt wax up. it actually seems to loose its potency over time vs. my wax This is one of the reasons i do small batches of winterized stuff, I truly noticed a difference in potency. I am not saying this just to argue, because your logic makes since as far as being more exposed to oxygen and oxidizing, but i feel in the wax state it seems to preserve itself. one idea is because there are actual plant waxes in it, but i am forced to re think that theory, because my some winterized stuff waxes, but not all of it, and i have not kept enough of the winterized wax around for an extended period of time and try to compare the potency,
> 
> sorry stoned rambling fad if you can make sense of that let me know what you think


I make shatter these days by doing a cold extraction and vacuum purging at -29.5 Hg and 115F.

When I winterize, I cold boil off the alcohol at the same temperature and vacuum level.

Here are some pictures of oleoresin shatter, on the way to making muffins and wax. Oven runaway, so the color is a little dark, but I think you get the idea.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 30, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> So how does one winterize? Is it something I do immeditily after doing my BHO extract? I add 91%+ ISO (or everclear) to the just sprayed BHO and then I put it in the freezer?


Re-dissolve a non polar extraction like BHO, in a polar solvent like Ethanol, and drop the temperature to around 0F long enough for the non polar waxes to precipitate out, so that they can be removed by filtration.


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 30, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Re-dissolve a non polar extraction like BHO, in a polar solvent like Ethanol, and drop the temperature to around 0F long enough for the non polar waxes to precipitate out, so that they can be removed by filtration.


I think I might be the only one in my town/area with winterized oil. Anyone I've talked to so far goes wtf is winterizing. I pretty much tell them what you just said. Kinda want a T-shirt that just says winterizer on it lol.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 30, 2013)

i had winterize batch wax up at 110 in the chamber


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ASff0oNI9D4]http://youtu.be/ASff0oNI9D4[/video]

The Blueberry extract, after winterizing. Nice vac video i think, it was a long video so i'm only posting the first 60sec.
I'll post some pics here in a bit too.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 1, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> So how does one winterize? Is it something I do immeditily after doing my BHO extract? I add 91%+ ISO (or everclear) to the just sprayed BHO and then I put it in the freezer?



how i winterize:

phew. sooo, i just purchased my everclear about 2 weeks ago.. picked up 6 - 1.75 L bottles! hope i didnt clean them out :]

i just checked the website, says they are out. i hope they restock, and continue shipping!

http://www.winechateau.com/1004373.html

ok. so, step by step:
i now start off with my butane and everclear straight out of the freezer.. (seems like you get a better spray out of chilled butane, and i use chilled everclear just to keep things preserved :] )

spray butane though column into collection dish. 

boil off tane until oil becomes less runny. (bubbles barely seem to move by this point.) If temps are above 70F, no need for any fancy heating elements, lately its been 80F + around here, simple outside purging.

i add the everclear to the bho while it still has some run to it.. ( i add a good amount, over 5 times the amount of bho oil.. )

i then wrap some food wrap over dish, and place in freezer. ( be sure you have your freezer set at lowest temp)

dont rush this part, give it minimal 48 hours for the magic to take place. ( i once winterized in freezer for 9 days, seemed to have no ill effect) 

after winterization, rig yourself something like this to filter out the gunk. collect the goods under the filters in a pyrex. 







it will take some time to strain the liquid, so try and get your entire strainer rig to fit inside your freezer while this takes place.

here is where things get fun.. and people can differ, but! after you have the goods collected in your pyrex, boil off ethanol @ 95-110F . 

the liquid will eventually start to bubble up, and most the ethanol will have been boiled off..

from here on out, i remove from heat, and vacuum purge no heat and get my muffin :] 
[video=youtube;ASff0oNI9D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ASff0oNI9D4[/video]
you can do a lot after you get a muffin..


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 1, 2013)

say you were trying to work with already made waxes, and oils. and you dont need to do all the bho spraying..

i would use a 2:1 ratio of everclear to hash oil.. 

start off with warmed everclear (80-90F) add oil to it, and mix.... the heated everclear will break down what ever hash oil you are working with much easie rthan 0F everclear..

from there on out, follow the winterizing part ( place in freezer. etc.)


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 2, 2013)

well... 14 days in the chamber!!! sounds like some sort of punishment back in the old days.

day 1:




day 6:




day 8:




day 13


----------



## Twitch (Jul 2, 2013)

i am sorry vacpurge, i dont think i could smoke that, props on getting it to wax tho


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i am sorry vacpurge, i dont think i could smoke that, props on getting it to wax tho


haha, not anymore ehhh.. you and i both would have though if it was one of our first waxes..



16 days way to freakin long! 

good move to drop the heat as you went. but keep it above 100F next time :] ..save you about a week.



SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. i think im way off on adding 0F everclear to your freshly blasted bho.. 

i sprayed the other day, boiled off tane till it barely ran..

and well, added my cold ass everclear.. didnt stir it up at all. placed in freezer.. 30 hours later, i check on it, and find a nice thick chunky gooey slab of dark on the bottom of my payrex, along with almost clear everclear up top.. this sucked, i tried stirring it up, didnt really do much, just made pretty shapes in the goo..

sooo, i took the pyrex filled with eveything, placed in my microwave.. microwaved in 15 second increments. checked temp of liquid, got it up to 90F, started to see a tiny bit of bubbling action.. stopped micro-waves.. proceeded to stir up mix... mixed untill i got every single thing dissolved.. gahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. placed back into freezer.. 4 hours later, im starting to see the actual light colored shit separate now.


sooo, [email protected]!! i dont know how i got away with this the last time.. i thought i did it the same way.. i may have added the 0F everclear to the bho earlier while it was more runny.. but fuck.. this has been a waste of time. i gots to get things moving!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 3, 2013)

ok. so, i here we are again..
sprayed my bho, boiled off tane, oil was about 80F.

added 90F everclear.. that seemd to instantly darken my shit ?!!!!! hopefully im just trippen..

tried to break up bho.. was still pretty thick... 
microwaved 10 secs, brought it up to 100F

stirred up, i was able dissolve everything thank goodness.. BUT! i think i may have sacrificed my color.. i sure hope not. i am doing(same batch) a bit more oil this time, so maybe its just thicker..

ahh, we'll see how it all turns out..


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 3, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i am sorry vacpurge, i dont think i could smoke that, props on getting it to wax tho


dont think you can smoke that?!??! what big pussies you are!!!!

it was heated the first week. then I went on vacation and turned the griddle off, and just let it sit for a few more days. still gets me high, what more do ya want??


----------



## Sweet B (Jul 3, 2013)

I love the wax! It's so much more potent. One or two hits and I'm right  I have read the instructions and I think I am ready to try it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 3, 2013)

hhaa, wax oil, resins, they alll pretty potent. just make um cleannnnnnnnnnn..

vacpurge, ok, id smoke it :]


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 3, 2013)

thats better. thank you


----------



## Twitch (Jul 3, 2013)

no i am sorry man i would cook with it, i am not hating, because i know that you get your material from people that have had there stuff sitting around collecting the shake from the bottom of the bags. i think it is harder to make older stuff wax up in part because as time goes the thc breaks down and turns amber.

and people say you are what you eat....


----------



## crazyBig (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey. I was wondering y my wax comes out brown all the time, it honeycombs up real good but stays dark. I do jst about everything the tutoriol says so i was wondering if it could be the pump or the trim. I have a 2.5 cfm and a 3cfm pump. Ive tried em both out and seem to get the same results with each. The trim that i get is kind of old too so i was thinking it could be that. 

Please help.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 10, 2013)

hey! many a times, i get dark material as well.
the key to a lighter color is to work with a freshly harvested, and stored properly plant material..

also, early harvested sativa strains will give you the lightest colors.. 

ALSO, many people treat the trimmings like dirt. they sweep it up off the ground, they dont properly store the dried material, letting it sit out in paper bags, plastic bags, etc.!

you preferably want your trims, and inputs to smell good, stink good, and stick good.. 

helped :]


to give you a good idea of how crucial young/properly stored material is:

i grew a plant, cut her down, hang dried for about 1 week, blew half of what was dried.. got some super nice almost neon colored wax 

so, i left half the plant just hang there for 2 more weeks, (3 weeks off plant total) it got extremely dry, to the point where it crumbled.. i blasted that into oil, and although the texture was similar, the nice neon type of colors did not exist, i had this brownish dull color.. 

fresh fruit for the best dish :]


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 10, 2013)

does it really make better oil, or just a lighter color, which seems to be more appealing to people.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 10, 2013)

It does. All in all . Most The bho is going to get you high. But even bad bud that is fresh tastes better than anything old I've ever made. Terpenes play a big role in making the overall product better .


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 10, 2013)

hm. I hear what youre saying... that last run I posted.. the one with 14g and 3.3g return. that bud was very very fresh. my buddys uncle grew it, so he knows the grower closely. no bullshit happening here... dont happen too often. anyways, it was super fresh bud, and I also didnt purge it as long, and man is this stuff potent. between the fact that its fresh, and the fact that I only vacced for 6 hours not 600 hours, makes it the nicest oil ive ever made... and once again, all dependent on the starting material. taste is fucking amazing (for once) and it makes it soo much more enjoyable, its also very potent (duh)

I am so done with wax its not even funny. I am absolutely in love with this snap taffy stuff. plus the fact that I dont need to run my griddle for weeks straight, vac my product for weeks straight (killing its taste I now realize) then having to deal with this crumbly shit thats impossible to deal with is awesome!!!! now I gotta get rid of my triple perc bong and get a real oil rig so I can really get stoned.

a .4 bong hoot the size of a pea shouldnt get me as high as a blade toke the size of a grain of sand... gotta be the water!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 11, 2013)

under the right conditions. You can have old material that can still produce excellent oil. But that takes correct curing,storage, etc. 

Water is non polar at room temp right? So Doe more water really hurt?


----------



## crazyBig (Jul 11, 2013)

Thats what i thout it was. Thanks man ive been tryin to figure this out for hella long now. I appreciate the help.

My 3cfm pump recently started leaking oil into the chamber and ruined a batch. I switched the hose with on/off valve over to the 2.5cfm and worked fine with no leak but the smell of oil is a bit there still. How can i clean it to make the smell go away? And what do u think is wrong with my 3cfm pump?


----------



## Fadedawg (Jul 11, 2013)

crazyBig said:


> Thats what i thout it was. Thanks man ive been tryin to figure this out for hella long now. I appreciate the help.
> 
> My 3cfm pump recently started leaking oil into the chamber and ruined a batch. I switched the hose with on/off valve over to the 2.5cfm and worked fine with no leak but the smell of oil is a bit there still. How can i clean it to make the smell go away? And what do u think is wrong with my 3cfm pump?


How did it leak oil into the chamber with the pump running, or the valve between the pump and chamber closed? Did you shut off the pump, before closing the valve?

We've had some success cleaning up pump oil messes using an alcohol, hexane and brine wash. You might try it with a small sample:

Dissolve it in alcohol, add equal parts hexane and salt water, shake well, and separate using a seperatory funnel. http://skunkpharmresearch.com/getting-the-green-and-waxes-out-afterwards/


----------



## crazyBig (Jul 11, 2013)

It started leaking wen the pump was off but in full vac. I was letting pressure out with the valve and ended up shooting out oil. It doesnt shoot out no more but stileaks slowly and also doesnt stay at full vac with the pump off for more than 20 min. Could there be a leak somewhere in the pump?


----------



## Twitch (Jul 11, 2013)

no what is happening is the vacuum in the chamber is pulling the oil out of your pump and in to the chamber


----------



## Twitch (Jul 11, 2013)

you need one of these


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 11, 2013)

noice dungeon


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 11, 2013)

yup twitch has it. same thing was happening to me. a regulator will fix it, or like fadedawg might have mentioned, a cold trap. or putting the valve closer to the vacuum pump, and not right on the chamber.. or have 2, and just add another right after the vacuum pump, before the hose starts. vacuum pump - ball valve - hose - ball valve - relief valve - vac chamber. 

try not to position your oil directly under the air inlet thing in the lid.

AND, when youre done sucking on the chamber and gonna let it sit, after you close the ball valve, unscrew the hose from the vacuum pump. it lets the hose equalize in pressure. then hook it back up for future use. problem solved. 0$ spent. 

twich, that regulator looks cheap, no offense... where did ya get it? how much was it? id get one if it was the right price.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 11, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yup twitch has it. same thing was happening to me. a regulator will fix it, or like fadedawg might have mentioned, a cold trap. or putting the valve closer to the vacuum pump, and not right on the chamber.. or have 2, and just add another right after the vacuum pump, before the hose starts. vacuum pump - ball valve - hose - ball valve - relief valve - vac chamber.
> 
> try not to position your oil directly under the air inlet thing in the lid.
> 
> ...


harbor freight for life.... lol its the same brand as my pump us general i believe it is HFs brand


----------



## Twitch (Jul 11, 2013)

i actually cant find it one their website, but what makes it look cheap?

and i think i paid like 40 bucks for it maybe i ma not entirely sure


----------



## Fadedawg (Jul 12, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yup twitch has it. same thing was happening to me. a regulator will fix it, or like fadedawg might have mentioned, a cold trap. or putting the valve closer to the vacuum pump, and not right on the chamber.. or have 2, and just add another right after the vacuum pump, before the hose starts. vacuum pump - ball valve - hose - ball valve - relief valve - vac chamber.
> 
> try not to position your oil directly under the air inlet thing in the lid.
> 
> AND, when youre done sucking on the chamber and gonna let it sit, after you close the ball valve, unscrew the hose from the vacuum pump. it lets the hose equalize in pressure. then hook it back up for future use. problem solved. 0$ spent. .


What VP said.


----------



## bhoblastin (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey wondering if you could help with a few quick vac questions. My product keeps "styro foaming" up, and maybe I just need to let it do this and keep doing it until it stops styrofoaming?


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 14, 2013)

muffin you mean? like what I posted a few pages ago? that could be just the butane escaping from the first few pulls on it. they should stop eventually. what temperature is your product being vaccumed at? if you mean drying out/waxing, that usually means shes well past done. I suppose you could liquidize it by even more heat, but that wouldnt be doing it any benefit other than maybe easier to handle.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 14, 2013)

are you applying heat at all?


----------



## Fadedawg (Jul 15, 2013)

bhoblastin said:


> Hey wondering if you could help with a few quick vac questions. My product keeps "styro foaming" up, and maybe I just need to let it do this and keep doing it until it stops styrofoaming?


What temperature and vacuum level?

A muffin inflates from escaping solvent, terpenes, and C02. If you collapse it a few times and re inflate it, it mostly stops inflating once the solvent leaves.

If you will put it in a thin film at 115F and -29.5F, it should flatten out and rapidly purge the solvent.


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 4, 2013)

so.... heres one for you guys.

take your "dried" out wax that you got, and your dabber. and mix the hell out of it... whip it so to speak. crush it, grind it, mix it it, etc... play with it for 5 mins.

it is now back into a black oil glob, but when I spread it, or take a hoot, its like im taking it from a dry paste that turns golden/greenish when I break it apart. I will get pics tonight.

but if you got a spare chunk of wax laying around... try it out and see what you think??

now I wonder if I put this black wax ball back into the chamber what would happen.. .hmmm


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2013)

I made some qwiso the other day, and it ended up getting much drier then ever before, and took on a very stable taffy texture. I also didn't have to heat it over 100 degree even once! After I scraped it, it was chunky, and sticky so I pressed it with a hot water bottle like a chunk of actual hash. Low and behold it melted perfectly together into a smooth mass. It doesn't melt as quickly(but melts very well) on a nail as my more oily stuff, but is very smooth and VERY tasty. I burned a piece on a bowl and it was awesome, full melt but not like putting a drop of oil on were it just soaks in instantly. It would sit there on top and slowly melt in with the bowl, however it left no residue at all.


----------



## EvasiveGrower (Aug 7, 2013)

Thx for all your experimentation fellas,

I'm in the midst of converting my shatter to wax. Trying 12 hrs around 115-120F in full vac.

should I devac and fold up the ball of oil or just go the full 12 hrs or so and mess with it then?

3hrs in so far temps we are 100F, just raised to 120F


----------



## Twitch (Aug 8, 2013)

we have found the sweet spot seems to be 130, but ramp up a little at a time. you should still see lil bubbles forming when at full vac.... do you?


----------



## EvasiveGrower (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes small bubbles are still forming. Here is 12 hrs at 120F. 11gram patty. Will crank to 130 for today and post results.


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 8, 2013)

those arent butane bubbles. those are c02 bubbles coming out now (I think)...theyre all the same size.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 8, 2013)

i agree^^^


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 8, 2013)

EvasiveGrower said:


> Yes small bubbles are still forming. Here is 12 hrs at 120F. 11gram patty. Will crank to 130 for today and post results.



you are on the way to wax my friend, my shit looked the same way this morning.. i like to see the foggy swirls take over. you are close!

bumping up to 130 sounds good. be sure to keep an eye on it. make sure you dont run off your pad as well! try not to over shoot 130 though.. let it ride out a that temp for another 5 hrs or so, if it starts waxing, just leave it. if it doesnt, post some more pics of its progress! 

have you ever made wax before?


----------



## EvasiveGrower (Aug 8, 2013)

Thx for the help guys. I've made wax before but on accident and was never able to reproduce, not to mention variables constantly changing, strain, vac temp, etc.

up to 128 and seems to be waxing!!! I'll leave it be until it looks completely waxed out?


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 8, 2013)

yup its drying/waxing. just leave it sit until it looks like its dry like this:


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 8, 2013)

EvasiveGrower said:


> Thx for the help guys. I've made wax before but on accident and was never able to reproduce, not to mention variables constantly changing, strain, vac temp, etc.
> 
> up to 128 and seems to be waxing!!! I'll leave it be until it looks completely waxed out?



you got it mang, just keep the same heat, dont exceed 128. and use 29.5 + hg. finish her off...


----------



## EvasiveGrower (Aug 8, 2013)

Great success. 120F for 12hrs, raised to 130F for 6hrs. It could probably go for another day, it stopped bubbling then i released vac about 30mins after no activity, i just got anxious and had to try this stuff! This is the result. Thanks for all the help fellas!


----------



## doubletake (Aug 9, 2013)

Hell yea man nice, so 18 hrs in all? What was your material to start with?


----------



## EvasiveGrower (Aug 9, 2013)

I started with around a 1/2lb of sugar trim and some b nug mixed in, 2 pulls, 5 cans, mostly jack herer. Out came 11.6g cookie.

is there a point of no return for waxing, ie you get the oil too hot? I've had this in there for 12hrs at 128-130F and still the same, but this glob did reach excess of 250~F on accident before I attempted this. Maybe the last 6hrs are key, ill know by this afternoon.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice yea man I was so pissed I went 30 minutes out of my way to pick up a qp of shake and that shit yielded only like 2.5 grams of dark dark brown oil almost black, has been purging for like 4 hrs tho and it's like a taffy texture idk if I even wanna waste my time purging it more.
im definently sticking to blasting buds even tho Its not as economical.


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 9, 2013)

good question. if you get it too hot, it could possibly "burn" it and keep it from becoming wax... turning it into "gooo foreverrrrr" we call it.

thats been the thought process around here for a while now.
*
but* lately, ive been thinking... maybe there *isnt *a point of no return, where you get it too hot and keep it from becoming wax...

I wonder if you took "goooo foreverr" (oil that wont wax since its been brought above 130F) brought it to 160F, or hell, even 200F and let it sit in the chamber at that heat, even for a month if thats what it took. wonder what would happen.... would it dry out and wax up still?? might lose a ton of flavor, and potency... but thats what wax is all about!!!

basically what im asking is, is there really such a thing as "goo foreverrr"


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 9, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Nice yea man I was so pissed I went 30 minutes out of my way to pick up a qp of shake and that shit yielded only like 2.5 grams of dark dark brown oil almost black, has been purging for like 4 hrs tho and it's like a taffy texture idk if I even wanna waste my time purging it more.
> im definently sticking to blasting buds even tho Its not as economical.


2.5 gram return from 112 grams, thats like a 2% return... sounds like you might have did something wrong, or the shake was a world record low quality.

I can see more than a 2% return off just stems!!!


----------



## doubletake (Aug 9, 2013)

Ya seriously they had to of blasted it b4 is what I think cause I do the same process I always do.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

wow i got some bad shake and am getting 2+ grams per 30gs of shake. and this shake has no crystals on it at all...


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 9, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> wow i got some bad shake and am getting 2+ grams per 30gs of shake. and this shake has no crystals on it at all...



that sounds like good shake! i got just under 3 grams with some decent shake.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

damn i must be doing something right lol just barely over 2gs...i thought i had some bad shit till i see he got 3gs from a qwappa


----------



## adam soza (Aug 9, 2013)

I definitely think there is a way that if you go too high on the temps you get "goo forever". It happened to me twice and I tried everything under the sun to get it to wax up and even two weeks later it still has that sticky, runny texture to it.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 9, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> damn i must be doing something right lol just barely over 2gs...i thought i had some bad shit till i see he got 3gs from a qwappa


Use some common sense to figure if you got good shit.vif you pulling 10 percent of wax that's 10 percent thc then obviously that's good off shake. Shit that's good on some low grade outdoor.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

to be exact 10 percent would be 3.5, i ran 35g. i got about 2.2 from some pretty shitty shit. wasnt moldy or funked up but just midgrade shake. i was expecting 10% and am not happy with my overall yeild...iv been running 40 getting about 2.5. so i get about 7-8% off this. of the 2.5 i have to wash everything down to reclaim the .5 so im working hard for my oil!


----------



## adam soza (Aug 10, 2013)

Damn, and I thought my yields were bad. I think fresh frozen is the way to go. I did it for the first time yesterday and can definitely see a difference. Not only in the lighter color of the oil but also the yield looked greater than what I usually get (won't know until final weight obviously).


----------



## 650baquet (Aug 13, 2013)

adam soza said:


> Damn, and I thought my yields were bad. I think fresh frozen is the way to go. I did it for the first time yesterday and can definitely see a difference. Not only in the lighter color of the oil but also the yield looked greater than what I usually get (won't know until final weight obviously).


Yep...don't let trim/bud sit around getting bone dry then expect the best yield.
The sooner u perform the soak/wash the more lighter flavors will be retained.
Sadly I have not been able to run any due to waiting on a harvest....2wks left then time to get Trainwrecked


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 13, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Yep...don't let trim/bud sit around getting bone dry then expect the best yield.
> The sooner u perform the soak/wash the more lighter flavors will be retained.
> Sadly I have not been able to run any due to waiting on a harvest....2wks left then time to get Trainwrecked


Just chop then down early  

I had to give up my 600 watt. Chopped down 3 plants only 5 weeks into flower. Was very sad... but now I can't wait to see the oil it produces ,


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello,

I am new and have a question as to when to know when wax is done. Ive run three times. first was a fail (burnt) second was ok third was better. firs pic is second run with sour diesel, next pic is third run OG kush after 3 purges, then og after 4th purge, last pics are of equipment. Can some kind soul give feedback and maybe say how many more times I need to vac purge and for how long. Thanks


----------



## Twitch (Aug 13, 2013)

i put it at 130 degrees and vac purge the hell out of it


----------



## EvasiveGrower (Aug 13, 2013)

I've found you need to purge for a while 12+ hrs. Which leads me to my next question, got a large glob ~30g (im guessing, wasn't able to weigh), been purging for about 36hrs at 126-128. Still bubbling.

Im going to assume the larger the glob the longer you need to vac?!?! Is this correct? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Twitch (Aug 13, 2013)

in most cases yes, how fresh was your material?


----------



## EvasiveGrower (Aug 13, 2013)

Not very fresh, about 6 weeks old, last 2 in freezer.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 13, 2013)

EvasiveGrower said:


> I've found you need to purge for a while 12+ hrs. Which leads me to my next question, got a large glob ~30g (im guessing, wasn't able to weigh), been purging for about 36hrs at 126-128. Still bubbling.
> 
> Im going to assume the larger the glob the longer you need to vac?!?! Is this correct? Can anyone confirm?


and in MOST cases, (but some rare ones wax fast) the bigger the glob, the longer the purge.. (from my experience, and the more heat you apply, the easier it is to goo-for-life)

you could approach it safely, take out the big glob, and scoop out about 2 grams, place that 2 grams back into your chamber, bump up the heat to about 132F.

see if it progresses, (grains up, then waxes) if it does, then do the same to the rest of your bigger batch.. if it doesnt, and just turns more into more sticky goo, I'd just leave it as is.. 

good luck!


----------



## Twitch (Aug 13, 2013)

good idea right there^^^


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 13, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i put it at 130 degrees and vac purge the hell out of it


Thank you twitch.


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 13, 2013)

quick yield question: 70 grams of sour diesel trim and popcorn = 4.5 grams of wax/bho. 90 grams of OG trim and popcorn = 6.5 grams yield. I'm sure it take practice but how do I improve yield? it hardly seems worth all the trouble for those kinds of yields. What is common for you more experienced waxers?

Thanks


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 13, 2013)

90 grams of trim and popcorn should yield 15%... so like 13grams.

you could have possibly tried chopping the material more, packing more loosely, and using more butane.

or the starting material could have been low... but you should be able to get 15% minimum if youre using any sort of buds.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 13, 2013)

how much do you recommend chopping VP? I'm not using tane, but am about to do an alcohol wash on some bud and figured the chop size should be similar for maximum extraction.


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 13, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> 90 grams of trim and popcorn should yield 15%... so like 13grams.
> 
> you could have possibly tried chopping the material more, packing more loosely, and using more butane.
> 
> or the starting material could have been low... but you should be able to get 15% minimum if youre using any sort of buds.


I was hoping for at least 10 %. The small bud was good. It was stuff Id sell in bags with bigger bud no problem. I was on the dry rack for a week then in paper bag. Not too dry, but a few weeks old nonetheless. Im gunna keep running as I have invested in quality euipment. will up quality of bud and see what happens.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Breaking down the material to the right consistency will greatly improve yields. Some people use blenders. And pulse it on chop mode.. I use a home made grinder I built with some 2x4s and chicken wire.. I get a pretty dang good grind out of it. It's just a bit more coarse than a herb grinder. Grinding down to 10 mesh Will be fade dawgs answer  

I think packing a tube on the firmer side, rather than lighter side also helps improve flow, and yield.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2013)

im liking the soak method, im really trying to figure the best way to build closed system for best dollars...


----------



## EvasiveGrower (Aug 14, 2013)

Thx Guzias, im testing a small amount now. I just ran 450 dry grams of sugar trim few popcorn buds sprinkled in, 25g yield. 5.5% return.

you return was 4.5/70 = 6.4% and 6.5/90= 7.2% return. Those seem pretty acceptable in my book, but I'm not quite the expert some of the guys are. Thoughts?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 14, 2013)

I think material has alot to do with it. I did an alcohol run last week that I pulled around 20% from, but did one 2 days ago with completely different trim, and its looking like it will be under 10% from this material but that is yet to be determined its still evaping.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 14, 2013)

ughhh. i dont like working with material that is producing under 10%

special cases i will blast that.. but thats just me.


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 14, 2013)

The OG Kush on left has about 15 hours of vac purge and the Sour Diesel on the right has about 12 hours. I heated them to 120 before putting under vac purge for the night. They both have areas where they are starting to soften up like the wax im looking for. Need to work on yields. Just like cultivating I guess ....Live and learn. Feed back would be awesome. Thanks folks.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 14, 2013)

yummy!






sour d be much lighter on the color, interesting..

my OG runs tend to be a shade dark, but still pretty.. 

soo..

did you continue the heat at 120F in the chamber? or was that only prior to chamber? 

howd you go abouts doing this? you can explain in detail down to how early you harvested (if so) to how you dried.. all info helps us all out :] 

would like to know from start to finish, then i'll throw in some feed back :]


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 14, 2013)

View attachment 2776070 The OG Kush on left has about 15 hours of vac purge and the Sour Diesel on the right has about 12 hours. I heated them to 120 before putting under vac purge for the night. They both have areas where they are starting to soften up like the wax im looking for. Need to work on yields. Just like cultivating I guess ....Live and learn. Feed back would be awesome. Thanks folks.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 14, 2013)

ugh.. huh... mr double poster!


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 14, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking in Guz.

I did not heat while vac purge overnight. My chamber is acrylic so when I put it on top of a Pyrex and put the Pyrex on the electric heating element I have, it started to melt so I removed it. ran cold overnight

prior to that i ran shout purges (1 hour / 1/2 hour / 2 hours etc...r) then heat in water bath then back in purge

My material I used was sugar trim from a few harvests ago mixed with lower popcorn buds. Ratio was about 50/50. all in all the trim and popcorn probably dried on the rack for a week and a half or two weeks before I weighed it up for wax-making. I would say the stuff was maybe a month old but not any older.

I used 1 can of butane per 1 oz of material plus one can.

blasted onto a baking matt, put mat on Pyrex and Pyrex in water bath to heat, scrapped off matt and onto parchment paper, then started purging, and heating, purging, heating

Last two nights were the longest I have purged yet (6 hours each night)


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 14, 2013)

wow.. interesting shit.. makes me want to experiment.. thank you very much for the details! im wondering what the hell makes it wax still..

maybe if.. dang, i dunno, hgsswajfoefnrewkblv.ncas thanks again! i still fill semi lost with this art :[


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 15, 2013)

well... man does my wax ever taste like shit compared to the stuff I didnt have in the chamber as long.

you guys notice how shitty wax tastes yet compared to shatter or sap that was only vacced for 6 hours or so??? my wax that was in there for 7 - 14 days def lost a lot of flavor when I smoke shatter after wax... or wax after shatter.

the shatter tastes like bud
the wax tastes like bong water/the reclaim thats in the bong. gross.


----------



## 650baquet (Aug 17, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> well... man does my wax ever taste like shit compared to the stuff I didnt have in the chamber as long.
> 
> you guys notice how shitty wax tastes yet compared to shatter or sap that was only vacced for 6 hours or so??? my wax that was in there for 7 - 14 days def lost a lot of flavor when I smoke shatter after wax... or wax after shatter.
> 
> ...


I believe it's the lighter more flavorful oils/terpenes lost as the oils begin to wax. 
My last VK shatter was so rock hard and the most flavorful yet. 

I actually used a glass turkey baster and less than 1 can when i extracted the VK, only 1 coffee filter at end of baster. Winterized for 48hrs, filtered with one more coffee filter to remove solids(could have used 2 filters or rewinterized but still result was bomb). Vacuumed on pyrex til no bubble @95F increased to 110-120F for last little bit. Total vac time was about 4hrs. Scraped and smoked a little later. 
I knew it was gonna be great shatter when it was slightly difficult to scrape at 95F and by the time i went to scrape one blade with another the oil was already stiff and would break off the blade.

I guess i purge as thin as i can for as short of time as i can, maybe figure out the MAX amount of oil you can purge in your chamber in thin film and have the bubbles stop less than 3-4hrs.

I'm very busy but it would be awesome to see someone perform a series of weights and times...maybe even graph it out haha i don't give a shit i just don't have time and probably wont even be blasting for a while.
Doing a lot of growing and waiting right now...


Also along with wax not tasting quite as good to some ppl, i think it can also lose some of it's heady effects the drier it gets.

The guy who gets it from me prefers it to be on the verge waxing or even tell me to perma goo it so it's easier to dab...whatever you prefer really


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's Thursdays 22.4 g cookie of 6 oz of a buddys trim which was mostly all bud


----------



## 650baquet (Aug 17, 2013)

http://www.woot.com
Might be worth it to some of you in need of a camera. Its a 24hr sale so don't be confused when you check out woot days from now.


----------



## zpfunk (Aug 21, 2013)

Finally all caught up, this has been like watching a soap opera for me, the ups and downs, the good times the bad times, the trolls and the magic, even explosions and hot chicks... Nice to meet you all here in the future.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

So I'm gonna ask you guys as you all seem pretty well versed on this whole concentrate thing. I've been making alcohol extractions for close to a year now with what I consider great results. I've told you guys about a few, I may or may not have posted any pics on this thread. If not I guess here you go.











Anyway whats the point of winterizing butane extracts? My alcohol washes have been completely clean as far as I can tell...no sizzle, popping, flashing, or any kind of wierd taste. I've let several people that are very experianced with extracts dab mine and have been told they taste great and are very smooth. So I guess what I'm getting at is why are you guys going through all the work of blasting butane to then just turn around and do an alcohol wash. Maybe I'm missing something completely, and I'm not trying to be rude or piss anyone off. It just seems like your doing twice as much work then you need to.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Anyway whats the point of winterizing butane extracts? My alcohol washes have been completely clean as far as I can tell...no sizzle, popping, flashing, or any kind of wierd taste. I've let several people that are very experianced with extracts dab mine and have been told they taste great and are very smooth. So I guess what I'm getting at is why are you guys going through all the work of blasting butane to then just turn around and do an alcohol wash. Maybe I'm missing something completely, and I'm not trying to be rude or piss anyone off. It just seems like your doing twice as much work then you need to.



a winterized bho blast has a much smoother hit when vaped. also, a well made pure extract tastes, smells, and hits incredibly well. 


like super duper potent hits ;]

im in the middle of a batch right now. double winterized it. the fist filtration of waxes took out a good amount.
the 2nd one just a tad.


yup. yup, seeing is believing :]


----------



## adam soza (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn right. I'm thinking of winterizing twice on the next run.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

So you're saying that the winterized BHO is going to be soother then an alcohol wash or then regular BHO? I'm not sure how it gets any smoother then the alcohol washes I've experianced and the CO2 I got to try at the Cannabis cup in denver(big budda seeds booth rock deisel co2 extract mmmmmm). As I mentioned having let some experianced oil heads try the qwiso they noted it was much smoother then the butane oil we dabbed 5 minutes earlier. 

I suppose I stated my question wrong in the first place. Rather then why winterize a BHO, cus I guess I get that. The question would be why go through the who BHO process, and then turn around and just do an alcohol wash on it anyway. I really feel like I and others are acheiving very similar results to a winterized BHO with much, much less work by just making qwiso. I do all my washes fast and cold, and only get nice golden oils with between 8-17% return depending on material. I let the wash stay in the freezer a few hours after the initial double filtering, and then filter one more time into my evap dish in the freezer which removes most of the waxes and fats. 24hr evap on top of my dehumidifer in the dark, and I'm left with nothing but golden oils. 

Anyway again just trying to understand if there is actually benefits, or if its just a different technique to accomplish the same thing. There are a million ways to grow dank weed, and I'm sure its the same with concentrates. I do really wish I lived some place I could get mine tested though.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 21, 2013)

A polar/non polar wash is more pure than either separate. Similar to doing an acid/base extraction if you know some chemistry.... butane pulls a lot of plant waxes and lipids so dissolving it in warm ethanol then chilling will precipitate out the waxes and fats and they then can be removed via filtering.. the oil is much smoother after and more potent as well...just doing an qwiso or etoh will give you a polar extraction you then purify by washing with a non polar.. hope I helped. my 2 cents.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

I get what your saying about the 2 washes then ya. 

So as I'm doing a qwiso run its giving me a polar extraction, what am I supposed to use for a nonpolar wash then after? I've just been doing the alcohol washes, then a though evap. If you wouldn't mind sharing your tech with me qwizo I'd be very interested in learning from an experianced Qwiso artist . Feel free to PM me.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 21, 2013)

I might have (i might of messed it up though)..... that's kinda the thing butane is trickier to purge and also can contain some waxes so in my opinion you should start with that and then do your polar wash, purging the last of the butane and removing waxes.that's the cheapest way. But hexane is good and can be found pure.I suppose naphtha ( a generic light hydrocarbon mix) could be used I guess.. ethanol isn't as harsh as iso and is best for the polar portion.. iso and hexane are both "lab grade" evaporating completely clean without a residue


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 21, 2013)

take the oil that you think is primo thundercat.

mix it with 10x that amount of everclear. stir it hard, everything WILL dissolve, and your stir stick will be perfectly clean (I use my dabber)

freeze it for 24 hours.

pour through coffee filer.

re evap + a vac purge if you got.

THEN smoke it and realize what truly smooth oil is all about. you gotta try it to believe it.



double winterizing... great idea. my winterized stuff is a hair harsh still.. I am thinking of double winterizing next time, but those damn coffee filters rob so much oil!!!! its frustrating.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 21, 2013)

The less ethanol you use the better. I add until all is dissolved using heated ethanol too help... if done properly a second wash won't really do anything....imo


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 21, 2013)

so... I think where im failing is the drain time is too long through the filter... it warms up by the time its done and the plant waxes are uncoagulated. could that happen?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

I have been doing all my filtering of my alcohol washes after 24 hrs in the freezer, and keeping the filter and all in the freezer while it drips. This will keep it form warming up at all. I will try rewashing some oil just to see what happens, maybe I'll actually be surprised.


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 21, 2013)

I think ISO and everclear are 2 totally different beasts when it comes to removing plant waxes and other things. someone please confirm or correct this please??


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 21, 2013)

They are but both being polar it will work for winterizing though not quite as effectively. You can winterize a iso extraction with ethanol but will have noticeably less contaminates both being polar...heat plays a huge role in the saturation of oil and wax in the etoh the hotter it is before freezing the more you remove its definitely important to stay at that temp or some will re dissolve in the etoh


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2013)

grab a syringe filter and chuck the coffee filters


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 21, 2013)

I appears that I need to read up on winterizing and polar extracts. Sounds interesting. I see a road trip for Everclear in the future...


----------



## zpfunk (Aug 21, 2013)

Hypothetically i have been at this purging thing for some time, and still having that goo forever problem pop up once in a while, VacPro seems to have mastered bringing goo back from the depths, but you also vac for a loooooooooooooooooong time, and i imagine if i were to have hypothetically been doing this for any length of time, i wouldnt be used to vacing for more than 2 days to achieve any consistency... so to speak.... so if it were a week i would usually give up when i have a wet puddle of hopes and dreams on a cloud of degrading parchment. How are you doing this, not in all of my days have i been able to return forevgoo into something stable...hypothetically speaking...


----------



## Twitch (Aug 21, 2013)

zpfunk said:


> Hypothetically i have been at this purging thing for some time, and still having that goo forever problem pop up once in a while, VacPro seems to have mastered bringing goo back from the depths, but you also vac for a loooooooooooooooooong time, and i imagine if i were to have hypothetically been doing this for any length of time, i wouldnt be used to vacing for more than 2 days to achieve any consistency... so to speak.... so if it were a week i would usually give up when i have a wet puddle of hopes and dreams on a cloud of degrading parchment. How are you doing this, not in all of my days have i been able to return forevgoo into something stable...hypothetically speaking...
> 
> View attachment 2786322View attachment 2786323View attachment 2786324View attachment 2786325


how hot are your temps when purgeing? if your oil goes over about 150... its goo forever


----------



## zpfunk (Aug 21, 2013)

150?? ppl do that? nah jk, i have personally never seen temps above 138 again(and 138 is rare and usually accidental because i nodded off) once i finally realized what i was trying to achieve by vacpurging instead of just doing what i thought i had to do, and actually got down to the science back in the mityvac mason days. I can get it to a double boil at between 112 and 118 every time inside of the VC, but this time it just wants to goo up, its still grainy and bubbling, but when i up the heat it goes back to poop. Im running it with no heat and trying the fold and hold to see if i can get any results...Hypothetically speaking that would be the situation... if there was in fact a situation at all


----------



## jon daly (Aug 21, 2013)

hey qwizo what do you feel is the most effective way to evaporate the iso/etoh after youve washed and filtered? thanks.


----------



## zpfunk (Aug 22, 2013)

but on this one, its never reached above 128*


----------



## zpfunk (Aug 22, 2013)

Does anyone know what causes the oil to honeycomb/crumble we need to get to the bottom of this so we can fight this war for health and purity with at least 1 eye open... *sigh* 

Is it exposure to the air, is it the heat, is it the isolation of the triches from the moisture in the oil, is it wtf is it??? I think we need to take a second here and toss around our theories until we reach an agreed upon method based on the things that work for us all. Once we got that down, it would by nice to then all try to do the same "exact" process with as few variables as possible. 

For instance, we all set aside 1oz of medicine (doesnt matter what strain or return we get, this will be the variable that we want to stress with this test.) and then those with vac chambers will run them at the same settings and with the same methods, so that way we can try to pinpoint a "standard" and toss away our theories. That would then allow us to isolate those instances where we dont get the results we were looking for.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 22, 2013)

"hey qwizo what do you feel is the most effective way to evaporate the iso/etoh after youve washed and filtered? thanks."....well ethanol and iso both evaporate at similar temps 173 and 181 degrees Fahrenheit respectively.. so most effective is vacuum over a hot water bath. But I personally never heat my extracts at any point. I use a fan to help remove the saturation layer..lack of heat in my opinion improves the consistency and viscosity of the oil. While removing the least amount of terpenes.....about the waxing and stuff, I personally don't approve, not knocking anyone's stuff but if you've purged all the butane or whatever solvent you use, continuing to vacuum will only remove stuff I want. Thc is a terpene like pinene or myrcene anything that harms flavor effects potency as well. Their boiling point isn't that much higher than the liquids your vacuuming off. So leaving in the chamber to wax for a week severely effects potency as well as flavor.. light is thc and other terpenes worst enemy in degredation, heat isn't that big if a factor in degrading terpenes but will evaporate them.. studies have shown frozen oil degrades at nearly equal rates to room temp oil. Oxidation and light being biggest factors....that's my opinion hope it was clear...


----------



## Twitch (Aug 22, 2013)

zpfunk said:


> Does anyone know what causes the oil to honeycomb/crumble we need to get to the bottom of this so we can fight this war for health and purity with at least 1 eye open... *sigh*
> 
> Is it exposure to the air, is it the heat, is it the isolation of the triches from the moisture in the oil, is it wtf is it??? I think we need to take a second here and toss around our theories until we reach an agreed upon method based on the things that work for us all. Once we got that down, it would by nice to then all try to do the same "exact" process with as few variables as possible.
> 
> For instance, we all set aside 1oz of medicine (doesnt matter what strain or return we get, this will be the variable that we want to stress with this test.) and then those with vac chambers will run them at the same settings and with the same methods, so that way we can try to pinpoint a "standard" and toss away our theories. That would then allow us to isolate those instances where we dont get the results we were looking for.


LMAO, you read this thread right.... we have been trying that for a year and still have very few facts... the oil is like a women, fickle and mysterious but if you treat her just right she will put out


----------



## zpfunk (Aug 22, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> LMAO, you read this thread right.... we have been trying that for a year and still have very few facts... the oil is like a women, fickle and mysterious but if you treat her just right she will put out


Yeah, but we have all been trying our own methods and pretty much sticking to them. what about the cross over... more controlled experimentation


----------



## zpfunk (Aug 22, 2013)

I never whip, i go from scrape, to parch, to VC, to shatter, then i fold and pull to get my crumble/honeycomb, i dont trust that whipping shit... would be nice to have some whipped stuff lab tested against the same batch that hasn't been whipped but still crumbled up from the long purge and see what the differences are.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 22, 2013)

zpfunk said:


> Yeah, but we have all been trying our own methods and pretty much sticking to them. what about the cross over... more controlled experimentation


actually i think we all have modified our personal techniques after being on this forum and talking with each other...

and i dont trust the whipping either, and i am sure a few others will agree, but what you have described is basically what we do. The variables that we have found that directly effect the oils ability to wax is how long its been off the plant and how it was stored... then the actually vacpurging process the main variable is temperature....


----------



## zpfunk (Aug 23, 2013)

Dont get me wrong, i do understand that this very thing has been happening over time, i read every page on this thread over the course of like a week or 2, so to me it seems like the progress was quick, a lot of things i can agree with, and a wealth of information being shared. This kind of trial and error does not come cheap either. So you must understand that i am not down playing the progress that has been made. more so just wondering if anyone would be willing to try to do a mirror run, im talking same temps, same heating method, same amount of time purging off tane initially etc, based on who got a cookie last... can it really be that random, or is it just that old shit takes way longer than fresh new shit (which it seems is the case)... blaaaahhh i dont know anymore what am i even talking about anymore...*sigh* 

cant stop... wont stop ... ehh ehh... ehh ehh


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 23, 2013)

mmm. no wax, maybe, a spec, nahhh
went from ultra foggy first winterization, to very pretty amber clear final filtration.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 23, 2013)

zpfunk said:


> Does anyone know what causes the oil to honeycomb/crumble we need to get to the bottom of this so we can fight this war for health and purity with at least 1 eye open... *sigh*
> variables as possible.
> ing for.


My theory....

Under straight vacuum and heat. No whipping. 

You need to go by bubbles. I think with the correct temp/vac at different stages will eventually produce honeycomb. 
I am going to try a run soon here just like so. No folding. No whipping. 

As for whipping. It seems the right heat and twirl motion whip up your batter. 

I bet you could blast a bunch of oil into a large bowl. Mix with a cooking mixer. And come out with buddercomb. Shoot. I wanna try eet


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Funk, also really appreciate your kind words for us putting forth the time, effort, trial and errors for this passion. Could you please restate what you would like to see happen in a mirror run. Thanks!


----------



## adam soza (Aug 23, 2013)

I finally achieved a product with the consistincy I was looking for!!!! Now, if only I can replicate those results I think I'll be on a roll...


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 23, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> I bet you could blast a bunch of oil into a large bowl. Mix with a cooking mixer. And come out with buddercomb. Shoot. I wanna try eet


didnt you read bubblemans high time article that was posted... dental pick with a drill... I got the dental pick, I got a drill, I got about 15 grams of old oil/reclaim in a dish. all im waiting for is to stumble upon one of those tiny stainless steel dipping dishes... fill that bad boy up with oil, warm it up, and spin that drill for mins and see if I can make a puck like budderman. or budder king, or bubbleboy, whatever the fuck his name is.


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 25, 2013)

been a while ! freaking tube!!!!!!!! i was only about 25% done :[
this current run has been a pain.. 

first off, did not have enough cans of tane ready :[ so it dropped me back a day +1 day






2nd ! on my third packing, i hear a tinyyyyy crack, and what ya know!




+1-2 days

its time for an upgrade. getting some stainless steelies
along with a heatpad/stirrer :]

then i gotta winterize, and ya, +4 days

over 3 days of head ache, along with extra days of winterizing.. 

freaking tube!!! i think that is the 4th time ive broken this same tube 

vacuum truck in real life!!!!


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 25, 2013)

lol your first vac truck. cute. I gotta work around screaming hydro vacs all day long, they suck but are impressively powerful. a buddy of mine runs one... he gets paid for the hours the truck gets paid for. minimum charge is 3 hours. sometimes only takes 20 mins.. sometimes he does 5 short jobs. done by noon and gets paid 15 hours that day!!! 

thats one seriously large run!!! I was hoping this thread didnt get buried.

36 cans??? crazy. running 2 lbs or what?? 900 grams.. 15% final yield... lets see a 130 gram puck of oil!!!!!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 25, 2013)

lolll.. 

mature buds , non trimmed

de stemmed, through the grinder

1600 grams clean

hoping 16-17% after winter, lets see!


on same run, of early premature buds, i got 15 after winter.

due to my mishap, i only got a portion going today. 

I'll get returns % in about a week

hope it all goes well :]


and i hope to show this thread some new love soon with some new techniques, and thoughts on my process. cheers


----------



## DNA genetics amsterdam (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi I was wondering do i really need the heat pad underneath the Pyrex dish? Is it ok if I just blast into Pyrex dish then put it on the heat pad to purge?


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 26, 2013)

heat pads, and devices with electrical to warm your pyrex is not recommended. safety concerns, electrical on/off sparks etc...


a hot water bath, (hot tap out of the sink is perfect) (my hot tap water is hot enough to where i can touch it for about 3 seconds, before i think its too hot)
( roughly 120F)

why do we use hot water baths? to speed up the evap, boil off of butane..

so, that being said, if you plan on spraying more than 5 cans, i doubt one pyrex will hold all that liquid butane, without spilling over.. 


my pyrex hold about 4 cups of liquid.

i spray into room temp pyrex, laying in a dry big plastic bucket, and when my pool reaches about 1 cup high, i then proceed to add my hot water to the bucket, (not pyrex!!!!)

i boil off tane with hot water bath until my pool of collected oil/butane in pyrex reaches 80F.. i then purge in pyrex, or scrape onto parchment to finish off.


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 26, 2013)

DNA genetics amsterdam said:


> Hi I was wondering do i really need the heat pad underneath the Pyrex dish? Is it ok if I just blast into Pyrex dish then put it on the heat pad to purge?


well it depends... do you enjoy blasting in an extremely highly explosive atmosphere while breathing in harmful fumes.... or would you rather blast in a non explosive environment with minimal fumes going into your lungs??

also. do you know what happens when you put glass thats near -30C onto something that is near +100C????


1600g eh guzias... thats sick.

how come you dont buy a sift box, and try taking all the kief off a few hundred gs, etc... and run like 2 or 3 ozs of pure kief... ive done it before with less than special results with 14g of kief. but maybe you can create something different or better... 3 ozs of kief and 1 can... sounds delicious.


----------



## Fadedawg (Sep 27, 2013)

DNA genetics amsterdam said:


> Hi I was wondering do i really need the heat pad underneath the Pyrex dish? Is it ok if I just blast into Pyrex dish then put it on the heat pad to purge?


We set the catch container in hot tap water during blasting, to quickly boil off the butane. The action of boiling lowers the bath temperature due to the latent heat of vaporization, and without some heat, it takes longer to boil off the butane, and ice will form on the edges from atmospheric humidity, adding water to the mix.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 2, 2013)

adding to the list of goodies :] .. accumulation of pics/parts, then an little run down of idea


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 2, 2013)

Nah what you should get is a jewelry cleaner vibrator thing, little ultrasonic buzzer dohickey that heats up also


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 2, 2013)

bass? how about a subwoofer? and use the amp as heater :]


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 2, 2013)

Bet if I knew some chefs waxing would be a breeze....or whatever you call it
http://www.modernistcookingmadeeasy.com/info/modernist-techniques/more/culinary-foams-technique


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 2, 2013)

whats the stir plate for??? I cant think of any part during the oil process where you would want to stir and agitate your stuff.. maybe im not thinking hard enough.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 2, 2013)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonication

Evap faster, remove bubble formations or add them is what I was thinking...might make a cool product


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 2, 2013)

That could be cool. Have you seen the videos of them using subwoofers to make dry sieve hash?


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> That could be cool. Have you seen the videos of them using subwoofers to make dry sieve hash?


I havnt.

do certain songs produce better hash??  im kidding


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 2, 2013)

Yea I have... that on the other hand I feel would beat up your bud(greening up your hash) but I don't know


----------



## 650baquet (Oct 2, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I havnt.
> 
> do certain songs produce better hash??  im kidding


Its actually a given frequency that produces the best hash. I bet there's a range that works good. Time is also a factor.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't think frequency would be much of a factor I mean in degassing we use sonication to remove bubbles which could leave you with a product that's consistent with butter.. or possibly to add microscopic bubbles as used in encapsulation..... applying this to a dry sieve doesn't molecularly do anything your just automizing or speeding up the shaking/swirling method traditionally used


----------



## Fadedawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> That could be cool. Have you seen the videos of them using subwoofers to make dry sieve hash?


Hee, hee, hee, we've had lots of fun extracting kif with vibrations and acoustics. I still have to run the followup using the seat shaker on the far right, but so far none of the accoustics can match the output of the Grinning Reaper, using a palm sander.

The best output with the 10" woofer, was at 30 hertz, which resonated the natural harmonics of the overall structure, and got the most motion out of it.

One of the reasons that the Grinning Reaper is so much faster, is because more of the shear waves are going in the direction that breaks off the trichome stalks.

The ultrasonic experiment failed, because a 60W transducer was too small, but the seat shaker still holds promise for accoustics. 

Like the ultrasonic experiment, I will use the seat shaker on the Grinning Reaper test sled.


----------



## Fadedawg (Oct 3, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> I don't think frequency would be much of a factor I mean in degassing we use sonication to remove bubbles which could leave you with a product that's consistent with butter.. or possibly to add microscopic bubbles as used in encapsulation..... applying this to a dry sieve doesn't molecularly do anything your just automizing or speeding up the shaking/swirling method traditionally used


Bingo, my next experiment with the 60W ultrasonic transducer, is to see what effect it has on evaporation in a vacuum. 

Wish I had as much time, energy, and money as projects...........


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 3, 2013)

So your saying you were able to find/calculate the resonance frequency of your strains trichomes? I imagine their was much trial and error, did you find different strains with differing ratios of cannabinoids to perform differently? I mean besides the natural fragility of indica dom strains used for hash making.....or do you just mean it vibrated the buds just right to produce quality hash? In any case would you say its more effective than traditional methods or that it can beat up your plant matter introducing chlorophyll or something?

If it did indeed resonate the trichs into breaking off, I imagine that applied with fresh frozen material would produce nicely...maybe you could get a nice product without even using a screen ....that'd be kinda cool.. just setting your bud on a dohickey and it shake the trichs off to collect


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 3, 2013)

Man wtf? I can "like" your previous post but not that one.....would be very interested in seeing your results man

(Got it! Hehe just had to refresh about 5 times)


----------



## Fadedawg (Oct 4, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> So your saying you were able to find/calculate the resonance frequency of your strains trichomes? I imagine their was much trial and error, did you find different strains with differing ratios of cannabinoids to perform differently? I mean besides the natural fragility of indica dom strains used for hash making.....or do you just mean it vibrated the buds just right to produce quality hash? In any case would you say its more effective than traditional methods or that it can beat up your plant matter introducing chlorophyll or something?
> 
> If it did indeed resonate the trichs into breaking off, I imagine that applied with fresh frozen material would produce nicely...maybe you could get a nice product without even using a screen ....that'd be kinda cool.. just setting your bud on a dohickey and it shake the trichs off to collect


I agree that would be cool, but I wasn't that clever.

The resonate frequency that I found with the 10" woofer setup, was of the overall acoustical extraction assembly, causing the greatest motion at the screen. 

The Grim Reaper restricts the frozen materials movements on a vertical plane, and transmits a strong shear wave on the horizontal plane. It isn't harmonics, it is high shear force.


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 4, 2013)

Omg fade, i swore i read this last night but I'm starting to feel confused so let me just confirm. The grim reaper is a hand sander correct? bootstrapped to another thing and in the end is just a vicious horizontal shaker? I've found the results from my paint shaker to be fantastic but I didn't know why and figured they were normal and I should get hip to playing ocean wave cd's over my screens. I'm so in love with the best device being a hand sander I just hand to make sure I wasn't dreaming. I need a name for my paint shaker tek, grim reaper is so Dank a term I don't know how to counter it. Horizontal shear makes so much sense I didn't even think that's what my paint shaker was doing, hey when you were messing with acoustics did you ever find the plant material would seperate from the trich heads more or less at a given frequency. Im still trying to make sense of how my paint shaker put the green on the left and the blond on the right of the medibles 220 micron screen.


----------



## Fadedawg (Oct 5, 2013)

SaybianTv said:


> Omg fade, i swore i read this last night but I'm starting to feel confused so let me just confirm. The grim reaper is a hand sander correct? bootstrapped to another thing and in the end is just a vicious horizontal shaker? I've found the results from my paint shaker to be fantastic but I didn't know why and figured they were normal and I should get hip to playing ocean wave cd's over my screens. I'm so in love with the best device being a hand sander I just hand to make sure I wasn't dreaming. I need a name for my paint shaker tek, grim reaper is so Dank a term I don't know how to counter it. Horizontal shear makes so much sense I didn't even think that's what my paint shaker was doing, hey when you were messing with acoustics did you ever find the plant material would seperate from the trich heads more or less at a given frequency. Im still trying to make sense of how my paint shaker put the green on the left and the blond on the right of the medibles 220 micron screen.


Yup, a palm sander that had a broken paper holder, so got sucked in and we haven't found anything better yet.

Details as follows:


----------



## Fadedawg (Oct 5, 2013)

As far as acoustics, you move objects in any direction or cause them to sit, spin, or jump up and down, simply by adjusting the frequency and amplitude of the vibrational wave. You can also cause things of different densities to do different things, under the same conditions, so you could use it to separate resin heads from resin stalks and leaf bits, that weren't attached or stuck to a head.


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 5, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> As far as acoustics, you move objects in any direction or cause them to sit, spin, or jump up and down, simply by adjusting the frequency and amplitude of the vibrational wave. You can also cause things of different densities to do different things, under the same conditions, so you could use it to separate resin heads from resin stalks and leaf bits, that weren't attached or stuck to a head.



I need to figure out how i did this, but in a more on purpose way other than never moving my setup again which is my current method. This wasn't as much separating resin from the main bud but getting all green people on the left and all blond on the right so my spoon could winnow out the gold from a 220 micron sift.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 9, 2013)

SaybianTv said:


> View attachment 2847394I need to figure out how i did this, but in a more on purpose way other than never moving my setup again which is my current method. This wasn't as much separating resin from the main bud but getting all green people on the left and all blond on the right so my spoon could winnow out the gold from a 220 micron sift.


whats the white shit


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 9, 2013)

Blond hash on one side green plant matter hash on the other. 220 bag


----------



## Twitch (Oct 10, 2013)

thats what i thought nice


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 11, 2013)

we need to make a sticky, to end allll threads 


our ideas need to come together. we got sr verdes concentrate corner.. which had many a input.. 


lame ass ice wax up top sticky thats gathers none of my interest.. 


with this thread, i think we touched basics on butane and wax..


since this thread, much info has been shared. such as spraying onto proper surfaces, taking precautions to make bho safely.. winterizing. whipping. heats... size of tubes and efficiency..


(trying to gather all info i can, all input much appreciated)


lets also touch basis on the pros and cons over one solvent to the next( basically explain why butane is soo awesome:] ).


chambers, natural evap.. tips on technique.. 


this is all just jumble coming off the top of my head. i know i must be missing a ton, so pitch some ideas.. 




it has been requested by some to get a damn sticky going so we dont have to shuffle through alll the pages of random info.




once we have enough info requested, and gathered... then its time to make a STICkyyyy. 


i didnt start a new thread just for this because the next thread i would prefer anyone to start, would be a really good sticky.. 


ice wax can have its side by us.. but i think we need to be on top :] 


just start throwing out important subjects.. any thing that comes to your head. dont erase. its like rough draft and we need all ideas.. 

who is with me? lets hear it up.

i really request the following to throw out any ideas: (alphabetical order so .. no favorites  )

you know, i guess lnks to our current threads could heklp brains storm this as well..

i should get back to my real job though ... :]

so my peeps. express

Bubblechron
fade 
FMLY
Kase
Matthend
MIG PILOT
qwizo
ROOR
Saybian TV
Shawns
twitch
vacpurge
warmachine
where the fuck is 650 BAQUET???


----------



## Twitch (Oct 11, 2013)

agreed, when me and guzias first started here we both talked about making a sticky now that almost a year has gone i think its time to try to organize the mess.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 11, 2013)

tried to +rep but it said i couldnt, it says i am riding your nuts to much and i need to spread the riding around.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 11, 2013)

Dude how long did it take or rather how did you get our names in alphabetical order lol

But yea, stickies man! Gonna be kinda hard for everyone to come together in agreement.. I suppose the best place to start though is the basics...solvents and their properties pros and cons then how to purge and what causes thc degredation or terpene loss to help people get a better color/quality...material you can and can't use in the processes. Winterizing (I put together a half decent explanation, doesn't include how to)

There is just so much info with much of it being controversial I don't know where to start, almost need a higher authority just to overlook the accuracy and biases..many of us have a specific knowledge, I don't make wax or bho too often for instance.........

But how long has this site been up? You would think there would be a sticky from a few years back like every other section.....well good luck 

All the info is here just needs put together for the most part


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 11, 2013)

lmfao yeah no kidding on the alphabetical thing, thats a lot of fuckin around hahahahahahhahahahaha.

if my" how to post a picture" tutorial didnt get sticked, nothing will!!!

id say all us "experts" each kinda get a topic to be the thread creator on and have everything in the first post, and reserve the 2nd too, do our best, put as much info as ya can and make it easy to understand.. maybe try to have them somewhat synchronized and looking somewhat the same with info in the same order, not just all over the place.. lots of clean proper pictures with no background shit.... could be pretty bad ass.


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 11, 2013)

pretty sure Rize has the power to make stickies.... that power should be given to fadedawg!!!!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 11, 2013)

How come fade isn't already a mod but rize is...fade gets on every morning bout 7 it seems...so he's pretty consistent and knowledgeable, I would nominate him......


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I like how you guys all appreciate the alphabetical shit. Haha. 

Good point qwizo with the terp retention and color.. seems like every New person don't understand color.. 

Our sticky should cover basics for the newbs more than anytHing.. 

Safety seems the need of some heavy stressing. 



Yurpp. There were so many questions going around then twitch. Vacpurge trolling on this thread helped get it some attention  

But soooo much more has been spilt on the table. Our all thoughts needs to come together. I'm all for the free knowledge..down to share  

Thanks again qwizo. Twitch and vp just gonna ride my nuts I guess  

Jkkkkkk


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 11, 2013)

the thing is that hes probably a pretty busy guy and I honestly think he has better and more productive things to be doing than moderating us all day.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Rize and his stupid rize up shit.. 



I really wish fade moderated.. that man has so many avenues of knowledge. And real facts.. 


I


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 11, 2013)

forgot sirdabs.. join innnn what are we missing..


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 11, 2013)

decarboxilation ... why a lot of us get goo should be stressed as well.. those repetitive questions people always ask.. 

types of solvent and there effectiveness.. butane gets da waxes.. etoh gets da chlorophyll.. 

guess we should put info up on parchment and slick pads.. (surfaces)

boiling points of solvents is veryyy nice to refer to ..

what your next meal is.. :] we need to include pictures of dank food as well.. just to keep it appealing :]

this thread gonna probably be bumped for a minute while thoughts accumulate. bare with!


----------



## Twitch (Oct 11, 2013)

i think there needs to be a FAQ and then a beginners guide and then an advanced guide. 

FAQ, why wont it wax?
how purged does it need to be to be able to smoke?
fats and waxes and not what causes it to wax up...
how hot is too hot?
when does perma goo happen?
what is perma goo?(we are going to coin this term lol)

beginners guide would the very min, required to make bho* without* a vac chamber and pump
how to do it safely and educate on what they are actually working with 
i think it should touch on whipping pros and cons
thin layer method pros and cons 
soaking method
how to make a cheap vac chamber out of a mason jar and hand pump, to see if that is a direction they want to go to spend the coin on the setup (i actually would take a mason jar poke holes in the lid and then put my oil in the jar then i put it in my vac sealer and vac sealed it and would put it in my attic and get a waxy puddy like consistency, Texas summers attic is easily 140) 
anyways back to topic just different ideas to let people get as close to a properly vacpurged bho as possible

advanced guide would have everything 
vac chambers to tamisium extractors 
absolutes
the details of consistences and how to achieve each one
what changes the color indicas sativas fresh old


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys great thread you've made. I'm brand new to the bho vac thing and I was looking on line for more info about it and found your thread. You guys have taken a lot of time to post tons of info and ideas on here that are very helpful to say the least. 

I'm currently purging my first try at honeycomb. My starting product has been sitting around for about 2 months and it's a mix of some sugar shake and small popcorn buds of OG. I flower my OG for 10.5 weeks till I get about 30-40% amber trichs. I think that combined with the fact that my starting material is a couple months old has given me a bit darker of an oil to work with. Although the starting color of the oil after the initial extraction spray was much lighter in color than my heated oil color after going in the vac chamber. I think I may have over heated the oil while purging it. At times the oil had reached up to 135F and I've read that OG oil doesn't like temps over 100F. It's very tricky not letting the heat creep up on you too much. I have also read that different strains will react differently at different temperatures. So I have been finishing up this batch at a very low 85F oil temp. And it's finally starting to dry up and honeycomb now after 3 days of playing with different temps.

I read the first 50 pages of this thread then jumped to this last page because it is getting late and I want to ask you guys a question that I didn't notice anybody had talked about in the first 50 pages I read. Sorry if you guys covered it at a later time in the thread. 

So my question is: Has anybody tried using fresh off the plant (not dried or cured at all) buds for immediate butane extraction? I've seen the term "fresh" starting material used. But I think people mean fresh in the way as freshly dried buds. Also I wonder if I can use fresh frozen sugar trim not dried?
When we process our plants I immediately freeze the sugar trim for future bubble extraction material usually. So I am wondering if I can use my frozen sugar trim for bho extraction without drying it? Has anyone tried this with either fresh off the plant buds or fresh non dried sugar trim? If so please tell us your experience and results with doing this. 

If no one has tried it I may have to be the guinea pig


----------



## Twitch (Oct 15, 2013)

i have not all my trim sits in a kitty pool for 6 to 7 days then i blast
i think they had a thread about it i dont know if any one has done it 
the crew will chime in, in the next 24 hours


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not a big bho guy.. but I extract with basically the same method whether its iso butane hexane or etoh.. I always prefer fresh frozen...meaning chop the plant and put it directly in the freezer...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2013)

Thats how I've done my last few runs with fresh frozen material. Have you noticed a difference or have you tried freezing then chopping?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 16, 2013)

You talking to me bro?

This is how I do
(Fan leaves removed, mainly to prevent wax absorption) Larf fluffiness stays whole as the solvent easily makes its way in..dense nugs are snipped off the stem and frozen, then cut up with scissors, cutting while fresh let's the plant juices come out along with chlorophyll....ideally though I don't cut the bud at all, but I can only do that with my stringier sat's......fresher the better in my opinion..water evaps at about the same rate as some terps, though I've never experimented with extracting good cured bud.. before cyclization to the delicious terpenoids ect they taste very floraly and some describe as soapy which coincides with the chem composition (occurs before trichs amber so mainly premature bud will taste this way)..I harvest mainly clear/ cloudy and get delicious oil that has a real nice color.....so in that regard taste may be improved on cured bud(it doesn't really cure while hanging and yes it will cure after extraction)....but fresh frozen will always be more potent even if just slightly....I make my hash oil with the intent to get as little degradation as possible, it takes a very small percentage of cbn cbd etc to bring the high down..and quite honestly I want it as manic as possible...cbd and cbn are extremely stable in comparison..roughly 20% of degraded thc forms cbn the rest delta 8 which is also still somewhat unstable to degrade again...all the while your cbd levels are basically staying the same.. this increase in cbn and steady cbd rates make for a more "medicinal" night time smoke...I want the raciness of my high thcv strains....ah I think I rambled...I'm smoking right now while typing


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2013)

Ya I was just asking if you'd experimented with it at all. I have been just loosely chopping the buds before I froze them. This time I froze them whole, and will chop or break them up before I wash them.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 16, 2013)

yoooo. im pretty sure fresh off the plant is the way to go.. 

if it were i. i would scissor up the fresh plant as fine as possible.. i think grinders will get clogged up.. just try and get your material broken down.. then store, preferably packed in tube you will be blasting in.. i would also wrap the tube with some food wrap or so to prevent any more moisture build up.. 

i dont prefer to use the fresh plant do to how hard it is to break down compared to when it is dry.. i prefer a nice cool quick dry. 

i just got a small plant, nug and all attached! :] early cut down as well. afgoo. i'll try and show her off. 

let her dry for a couple days, now she seems ready. fresh frozen is delicious though


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't think I ever ran fresh material I'm gonna have to try that, makes sense tho less time for the terps n what not to break down, I would think more moisture would make its way into the end product calling for a longer purge?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey guys thanks a lot for all of your input. Well we are chopping some OG this weekend so I'm going to try it out. I also have some fresh of the drying rack OG to try too to compare it too. I think I went to warm with the stuff I have in the vac right now cause it isn't waxing up. It bubbles but wont wax and it's been 4 days now it's been in on full vac 
I'll keep you guys posted and get some pics on my progress.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 16, 2013)

4 days, good god man..what temp do u have ur oil at ?


----------



## Twitch (Oct 16, 2013)

^^^^ what he asked...


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 16, 2013)

Well I have been experimenting a lot over these 4 days with temperatures  I got it too warm, then I had it too cool while I was gone for the day so when I got back it was just sitting in the chamber not moving. Then last night it was looking good like it was starting to dry out with honeycomb starting but I left it on over night with the griddle set at 120 but that was too high for this oil because over those 10 hrs I didn't check on it and when I came back to it the oil in the vac crept up to almost the same temp as the griddle which is too warm for this og oil cause it just melted back to a warm bendable mass.

I think I'm too far gone with this test batch. It's only 10 grams so I'll just keep it as a taffy and smoke it as that. Time to start new with some good beginning product.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmm, try upping your temp...also, somthing I think I noticed, if you take the oil out of vac while its waxing I think that lessens the liklyness of it to comb and will more so end up with the buddery wax...but ill have my griddle on 150 and my oil won't even be 120 in chamber soooo..


----------



## Twitch (Oct 16, 2013)

do you have an IR temp gun?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 16, 2013)

I tried a lot of different temps and when I went over 100 it just got really melty. Yes I have a temp gun. I was checking the oil with the temp gun as often as I could to see what temps made the oil do different things. When I took the oil out to fold it into the center of parchment I temp it each time and later when it was stable I was checking the temp I would guess every few hours unless I was out or sleeping. It went past the shatter state a while back cause I took it out at one time to let it cool to see if it would be solid, sticky, malleable or what and it completely broke like glass at room temp. So I put it back in the vac, warmed it and continued purging. It just doesn't want to dry out at all. If it gets too warm it just melts to soft oil, if too cool it just doesn't move. It has sat there slowly bubbling now for so long and it just won't change it's state.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 16, 2013)

pics will help


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 16, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> pics will help


I had grow pics on another forum before and I was told to be careful posting pics cause people can get you're location from them or stuff like that. Is there some truth to that? I have an IPhone so I know I've heard you have to turn your gps location stuff off on the phone but is there any other safety stuff I have to worry about with posting pics from my phone?


----------



## Twitch (Oct 17, 2013)

turn your location thing off on your phone but i wouldnt be worried these sites are a dime a dozen


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 17, 2013)

I've never actually held someones good honeycomb in my hands so it's hard for me to guess what the consistency/texture of it should be. The look of it should be obvious but the texture I'm not sure. So those pics were taken a couple hours ago and since then the oil has gotten a lot firmer by the looks of it in the chamber but the last time I checked on it I fucked up and left the valve open when I turned the vac back on after checking it with the temp gun. So I closed the valve and turned the vac back on full and the oil did a weird thing. It was almost like the top more moist layer of bubbles pulled away from the rest of the mass and then just kind of "froze" there with large firm un popped bubbles. I thought it looked fucked so I took a couple pics of it before I put it back in the chamber. I'll post those up in a minute. But when I took it out to take the picture and I touched one of those "froze" in place bubbles it cracked like glass. WTF? is this like a shatter/honeycomb state? I don't know. I have nothing proper to compare it to; only internet pics right now..


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## vacpurge (Oct 17, 2013)

it means you arent quite hot enough, and that its become immune/stable to the 120F heat. it will be shatter at 120F


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 17, 2013)

sorry didnt see your other posts.

if you went too warm, it will be sticky.

can you touch it or it is rock hard?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 17, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> I tried a lot of different temps and when I went over 100 it just got really melty..


I posted a vid a little bit ago about how much heat stable comb can take, took 200F to melt it...u want your oil to become melty under vac so it can "boil", raise ur temp until the oil starts to boil under full vac again, that patty should comb in a couple hours..


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 17, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> I've never actually held someones good honeycomb in my hands so it's hard for me to guess what the consistency/texture of it should be.


bcogyodaaa, good work, keep trying, i never did till i made it myself! just youtube knowledge till i made it :] 

no time to really help right now. see ya :]


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 17, 2013)

Ya this oil is very very sensitive to heat changes. If to low it just sits there with expanded bubbles but no movement. If just right temp the bubbles slowly move, pop, then form again. But as soon as a tiny bit too much heat then bam right back to a warm puddle of melty oil with no bubbles or movement again.

Last night before I went to bed I set the griddle to be holding around 125f. The oil was around 85-90. Knowing that the oil will creep up in temp I thought that would be a roughly good temp to leave it over night with the vac on full, valves closed off and the vac machine off. I wasn't sure if the chamber would hold the full vac with the valves closed for that long. But thought I would try it cause I didn't want the machine going in the garage all night again. So it did. It held the full vac. I woke up this morning and the chamber was at full vac and the oil had a lot of expanded bubbles on it but it wasn't moving much. I took a picture that I'll post in a few minutes. I turned the heat up a bit to see if it will make it move more so the bubbles will start popping again.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 17, 2013)

Here's what it looked like when I woke up this morning


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 17, 2013)

Am I on the right road to wax/honeycomb? I think a lot of those guys on Youtube making honeycomb are whipping their oil before vac purging so the consistency/texture looks more solid like as it waxes. Is that a correct assumption? Mine looks like it is going to get more crackly/glassy but not sure yet. 
I hate having to go out while it's in the vac chamber. I picture coming back to a melted solid mass of oil every time I leave it un-attended.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 17, 2013)

Any fellow bho makers here from the Vancouver, BC area that could show me some properly made honeycomb wax?


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 17, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Any fellow bho makers here from the Vancouver, BC area that could show me some properly made honeycomb wax?



https://www.google.ca/search?q=honeycomb+wax&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=zDhgUvPwKsjk2AXOjIGIAw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=643#imgdii=_


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 17, 2013)

Ya thanks. I've seen a thousand pics and video's on it. As I was saying on page 139 in my post earlier; I haven't held any to know what it feels like and the texture/consistency of it is.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 17, 2013)

Wait so you thought someone was gonna like come stop by your place and show you some... is it even legal up there?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 17, 2013)

The pics on my post #1389 it seemed to me like it was trying to wax up there. And the temp of the wax was only 79F. I raised the the temp this morning and as soon as the was gets over 86F it just gets melty and stops trying to dry out. I tried the higher temps 100, 120, 130, 140 and the warmer it gets the more liquid it gets and no bubbles at all form. 
I watched some of the makers on youtube making some of the stuff that looked really good and their heat guns on the was was in the 80's.
Brett Maverick sets his vac ovens only in the very low 100's like 100 to 109 from what I've seen. But I have read quite a few guys saying 70-80F for the actual oil itself (not the griddle or vac chamber) is where they sloooooooowly wax their stuff. It seems to be true for this OG oil. I think the strain makes a big difference in where the oil will dry/wax up.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 17, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Wait so you thought someone was gonna like come stop by your place and show you some... is it even legal up there?


LOL ya right . Yes of course legal. No if someone new of a dispensary selling good comb, etc. around this area. My friend makes budder but doesn't use a vac chamber. He just low heat purges, whips, then lets dry and it looks good and is crumbly etc. but I'm pretty positive his stuff has a lot of tane left in it. I'm trying to make some good quality purged stuff. Look forward to winterizing if I can get the honeycombing thing figured out well.


----------



## ohshitson (Oct 17, 2013)

Well if Bretmaverik does it...LOL

I thought that guy was just a joke or something.


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 17, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> I haven't held any to know what it feels like and the texture/consistency of it is.


you gotta be fuckin kidding me??


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 17, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> you gotta be fuckin kidding me??


hhaa, give him a break. i prettyyy sure(some) the stuff that ive whipped up is the best stuff ive ever laid eyes on(and i never knew much about it before i started this)... i never hit up clubs though.. so i dunno what they bangin


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 17, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> you gotta be fuckin kidding me??


Lol, no not kidding. No one I know makes it. I've been doing flowers for 20 years, and bubble for a couple years but bho isn't big around my group of friends at all. Recently I was asked if I could make some bho for the people I make bubble for so that's why I started messing with it. Personally I love good bubble. I love the flavor and smell, and high from it.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 17, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> hhaa, give him a break. i prettyyy sure(some) the stuff that ive whipped up is the best stuff ive ever laid eyes on(and i never knew much about it before i started this)... i never hit up clubs though.. so i dunno what they bangin


Hey Guzias1 so you whip your oil before vac purge? Ya I've never had the need to go to a dispensary other than to get some seeds a couple of times.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Oooos.wrong words. I don't usually whip. I just meant I've made some good tings  

I've seen some great whip with though. Cant say im against it


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok bc. Do you have any current questions? Oyther related. Getting that comb?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 18, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Ok bc. Do you have any current questions? Oyther related. Getting that comb?


Thanks Guzias1. Ya for sure!
1. This thread is huge so I've been making my way through it. I'm up to page 98..From the stuff I've read that you guys have posted I can see that there is definitely a phenomena where some oils just wont wax up. I think that's what's happening with the oil I'm working with right now. It's from 2 month old sugar trim and popcorn. I have tried all temps with it from slow low to medium, to higher. I've tried very gradually increasing temps, everything with it. Question: Have you found that the oils that wouldn't wax up good for you were from older oil, or do you think it has more to do with the oil getting too warm at some point therefor somehow changing the chemistry of it?
2. I know this question's answer could vary a bit depending on strain, amount of tane in it pre vac, temp during purge etc. but I'm just looking for an average..Question: How long on the average would you think it would take a 20 gram chunk of oil to purge to full wax honeycomb? I'm using 20 gram as a number cause my tube fits a QP in it so at 18% return it should be somewhere around 20 gram runs I'm going to be doing if I can get this process down good.
3. Do you think stopping the vac during purging along the way negatively affects the outcome on how good the oil will wax up?
4. How many times along the process do you think on the average to you fold the oil back to center then re vac after the muffin has gotten more stable?
5. Have you done runs with just sugar trim and no buds? If so how do you think it turns out compared to just bud runs?
6. If I'm going to use small popcorn do you think it's necessary to cut them up or just run them as popcorn? At what size bud would you start to cut up?
7. When you feel the oil has waxed to completion do you turn off the heat while the it's still in the vac then let slowly dry under vac pressure; or just pull it out while still warm then room temp dry under no vac?
8. Not sure if my vac gauge is fucked or not but it's reading past 30 hg on full vac. The numbers run out at 30 but I'm guessing it would have to be 31-32 if it's accurate. Is this possible? I thought a full vac was 30 max? If it is pulling that high is that a bad thing? Is there a "magic" number that works best for making honeycomb? I see people saying 28-29.8 hg etc..
9. Do you think its critical or more affective to have the vac pump continuously running at full vac or do you get the chamber to full vac then close the valves and turn the pump off?
10. Oil color: I understand that the strain type, and the length of flower time ie. trichome color will affect the finished color of the oil BUT is there any other factors that affect how dark the oil gets during this whole process getting to honeycomb? It just seems so odd that a nice yellow color oil after extraction can turn to such a dark oil during purging. I'm wondering if it may have something to do with the oil surface physically touching the bottom of the heated chamber (on parchment though) during purging. I'm wondering if it would lessen the oil darkening if the oil is first put into a bowl, or ramekin on parchment then into the chamber so there is no direct heat touching the oil. More like creating an oven affect on the oil...thoughts?
11. What does you user name mean? 

Thanks a lot Guzias!

If you ever have any questions about flowers fire away or send me a pm anytime.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow....I'll get around to answering via edit so this isn't a complete waste of a post........(eventually, and what I can)

but wow, lol, so many questions

I don't make wax often enough to really feel comfortable answering questions about it..but..

2. I've waxed material that was decarbed prior to extracting and ive waxed oil that was decarbed after extracting..

3. A vacuum is not necessary to wax though it makes it uniform and easier to do, I don't believe stopping the vac will have any negative effect

4.folding isn't necessary unless as mentioned its gonna run off, ideally you want a thin film..not folded chunk

5. Sugar trim will be a dirtier product due to cuts in the leaf material, but that goes back to my preference of iso, in any case trichs on leaves mature first.....

6.if its scraggly enough, I run a lot of my material whole but it can't be compact or the fluid won't get through

7.it'll do its thing in the vac.. but like I said you don't have to have a vac to wax so it will also do it just sitting out if its hot enough, after a while it gets crumbly for me

8.yea that's too high...28.5

10. Good wax is lighter in color than the oil, so is whipped or anything else..when it darkens you've heated it up too much imo..yes wax and honeycomb are a bit different


My opinion is that you should properly extract and purge your oil then smoke it...all the bullshit to make it look pretty hurts flavor and potency


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 18, 2013)

yeah no kidding... good luck with that one guzias. its all yours!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 18, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Thanks Guzias1. Ya for sure!
> 1. This thread is huge so I've been making my way through it. I'm up to page 98..From the stuff I've read that you guys have posted I can see that there is definitely a phenomena where some oils just wont wax up. I think that's what's happening with the oil I'm working with right now. It's from 2 month old sugar trim and popcorn. I have tried all temps with it from slow low to medium, to higher. I've tried very gradually increasing temps, everything with it. Question: Have you found that the oils that wouldn't wax up good for you were from older oil, or do you think it has more to do with the oil getting too warm at some point therefor somehow changing the chemistry of it?
> 2. I know this question's answer could vary a bit depending on strain, amount of tane in it pre vac, temp during purge etc. but I'm just looking for an average..Question: How long on the average would you think it would take a 20 gram chunk of oil to purge to full wax honeycomb? I'm using 20 gram as a number cause my tube fits a QP in it so at 18% return it should be somewhere around 20 gram runs I'm going to be doing if I can get this process down good.
> 3. Do you think stopping the vac during purging along the way negatively affects the outcome on how good the oil will wax up?
> ...


Ill give it a whack

1. Yes, older material seems to be darker and less likly to comb and just stay goopy

2. Larger batch than I ususly run, but shouldn't take more than a couple hours to purge

3. not sure what "how good the oil will wax up" means..but as far as consistancy for regular taffy like wax no, honeycomb not sure yet...i dont know why i always assume people using a vac want honeycomb, can make taffywax on your pyrex with a whip in notime

4. I Only really fold it if its about to run off the parchment paper

5. IMO nug runs taste much better /better start product better end product

6. I put my material in a blender, but don't powder it i like the consistency of weed out of a grinder

7. It Should comb under heat in vac

8. My chamber only gets to 28.5 not sure what's up with that being over 30

9. Can turn off ur pump, sometimes I just leave it on tho

10. I think time in vac may affect color "aswell as heat, that's why I like higher heat with less time in vac

Your turn guz


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 18, 2013)

alright, tried it all with 0 heat.

evap butane with 0 heat..dont think this made a difference.

then vaced with no heat. 65F room temp, maybe a bit cold here in canada late october.

formed a half ass muffin which wasnt able to break. then it kinda dried and solidified like that. 

I then put it in the chamber at 120F over night, and it started to half wax. I took a chunk out to smoke, its tasty, half waxed. going to let the other piece sit and dry out just for ol times sake, and because its not worth winterizing these tiny runs that I do nowadays 


















some reclaim that I cleaned the bong with everclear, evapped it (no filter or winterizing... oops)... its smokeable. perma goo though:








an old pic


----------



## Twitch (Oct 18, 2013)

i am too baked to answer these but here it goes

1- i do think that is the case with yours it is old material
2- the fresher the material the faster it waxes in my experience, i have waxed up 50 grams in 12 hours 
3- no
4- never its a preference thing
5- it depends on how the trim is treated  the stuff on the far left was flower all the other stuff was trim. it really does depend on how you treat and take care of the trim i treat mine like flower(almost) also i have found that if you are going to blast some stuff from a motorized trimmer and you can see the oil is green, put it under a florescent light it breaks down the chlorophyll while still in the pyrex before you purge it

6- if its the bullshit scrap that is at the bottom of the plant no, if it is actual buds i break up with my hands, or i put in freezer till brittle then put in vac sealer and vac it and it smashes it just right lol
7- once it is to your liking pull it out and and dab it, there are a couple of different consistences that are fully purged you will have to find what you like 
8- i leave mine running, i have left mine running for 36 hours straight.
9- if you are below sea level then it might be correct, if your above see level it wont reach full vac and only say 28. something but that will be their full vac
the 28.9 or 29.8 is because that is what thc boils off at i still run mine at full vac, i cant accurately get it to that number, so just running it at full vac will still get you the comb just as fast
10- yes the heat is what does it



sorry i know you didnt ask me but my 2 cents is worth exactly 37 dollars in change....


----------



## Twitch (Oct 18, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> sorry i know you didnt ask me but my 2 cents is worth exactly 37 dollars in change....



please tell me yall have seen the dos xx commercial where they say that.....


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 18, 2013)

I actually don't watch much TV.....but I thought it was worth a chuckle...


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Ok bc. Do you have any current questions? Oyther related. Getting that comb?



loll. i think bc was happy to spill his burning thoughts. i too have sooo many questions... i'll be happy to lend some ideas. its still very educational to meee.

hey vp, giving in to the whip ehh!?!??! kiss-ass

i jk, looking good dude, whipping helps us use less heat.. good work canada












[/QUOTE]





BCOGYODA said:


> Thanks Guzias1. Ya for sure!
> 
> 
> *1. This thread is huge so I've been making my way through it. I'm up to page 98..From the stuff I've read that you guys have posted I can see that there is definitely a phenomena where some oils just wont wax up. I think that's what's happening with the oil I'm working with right now. It's from 2 month old sugar trim and popcorn. I have tried all temps with it from slow low to medium, to higher. I've tried very gradually increasing temps, everything with it. Question: Have you found that the oils that wouldn't wax up good for you were from older oil, or do you think it has more to do with the oil getting too warm at some point therefor somehow changing the chemistry of it?*
> ...


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> please tell me yall have seen the dos xx commercial where they say that.....


noooooooooooop


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey guys thank you very much to all of you!! Very cool you guys take the time to help. Some of the friendliest most helpful people I've met have been on weed forums.
Well this has helped me a lot and I'm ready to really concentrate on fine tuning things and doing some controlled tests to see what works the best for me with different types of trim, bud, strains etc. both fresh off the plants and dried cured buds.
I really like to do things in a controlled scientific way to see if there is consistencies that can help predict a good outcome. 

Guzias not sure what that answer to question 11 means lol! 

So this batch of my old bud/trim oil did manage to eventually thicken up a bit and ended up being breakable at room temperature but it's kind of like a shattery type of wax if I had to describe it somewhat. I'll get a pic of it up here soon. Just wanted to reply to you guys as soon as I read your posts.

I'm going to blast some fresh of the drying rack buds tonight. It's OG Kush. I'll do some popcorn stuff and some top hand trimmed heavily trich caked stuff to see how the difference in those is. 
When we process we use a spinner trim machine to do the lower smaller buds and the bigger top buds we hand trim them all so there is a lot more sugar on the big top pieces.

I'll take pics of my process and see what conclusions I can hopefully come up with. I think I should also break up my samples I'm going to blast into whipped and non whipped batches to also see how the end products differ from each other. I'll label them as I go to see what's up.

Thanks again guys!

S


----------



## Twitch (Oct 18, 2013)

you will not get replies like that on any other forums this really is the best one and im a a member on a few


----------



## getrichgang (Oct 18, 2013)

Can some give meyou give me a quick run down how long do i leave my griddle on and the vacum pump running to make nice shatter???


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 19, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> you will not get replies like that on any other forums this really is the best one and im a a member on a few


Ya no doubt!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 19, 2013)

So here's how that batch ended up..It did eventually wax up. Just not as kind of crumbly as I was hoping or picturing it would be; but it broke in pieces at room temp and didn't bend or get soft. It's a decent starting point for me I think. I've got lots of ideas in mind to improve on things since I've been taking in all the info you guys gave me.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 19, 2013)

That bud pic in the above post was supposed to go in this post. I didn't realize I uploaded it when I hit post..Tried to edit it but it won't allow me to take that pic out or I'm doing something wrong?
Anyway so I ain't wasting any time lol. I got started tonight on the next run 

For this run I am just using top buds from a crop that finished up off the racks 2 weeks ago. So pretty fresh compared to the last run that was 2 months old and had trim in it with the buds. This one is all just large hand trimmed top buds of OG.

I chopped up the big buds with scissors then buzzed them for a couple of seconds in the bud buster (coffee grinder) to get the pieces finer.

Here's some pics of the new run:
View attachment 2863630


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 19, 2013)

Started with 165 grams of ground bud. When I did the extraction I spilled some of the extracted product while moving it to the double boiler room temp purge. I think I probably lost about 3-5 grams worth of oil. Fucking lame! The water in the double boiler never got warmer than 90F. I slowly purged like that for probably close to 2 hrs with a fan blowing over it before I scraped it up and put it on the parchment then into the vac for no heat chamber purging.


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 19, 2013)

yeah thats a nice little batch ya got going on there.

also, that first batch. it looks just like some of mine.... you just needed more time, another day or 2 in the chamber and it would have dried that right out. I can tell its half dried already.

your first one looks almost like this:








early stage: 


mid stage (after 3 days): http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/4ah.png/

end, after a week:  



some transitions: 

and heres some more stages... I can see yours in the middle there. almost done:










all of my techniques are the same, yet the oil comes out as a dark/black wax every time!! I dont get it... I think its 50% on the buds freshness, 50% on the buds genetics.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 19, 2013)

Starts off light ends up dark....I believe that's referred to as oxidation


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 19, 2013)

how come no one else experiences it so bad then?

how come not all of my oils do it, even though I do basically the exact same thing every time? 

how come oxidization on our nails is the nail turning lighter/white.. not darkening?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll answer the last ?? VP. Oxidation happens differently to different molecules. Iron oxide is orange(rust), copper oxide is green(many times), I don't use Ti nails, but I would have to guess that TI oxide is white, like aluminum oxide usually is. On my quartz nail, I slowly get a dark build up over a few weeks. Then I get my nail real hot, and scrape it off.


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 19, 2013)

hmm, interesting.

my TI nail also gets a black dark build up... but I just consider that BHO ash or burnt contaminants that happen to be in the BHO.

but on the sides where the torch hits, it turns it white and grey. im sure you know.

interesting answer either way, thanks for the info!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 19, 2013)

When something is burned it gets reduced.. eventually your left with black carbon...this is different than an oxide forming.. when a UV/light absorbing compound oxidizes or degrades (different but basically same effect) it darkens. Its purpose is to absorb light and protect the plant. So it goes dark eventually black unlike tcs wonderful examples ...when I said oxidation I meant both. Good wax will lighten in color if nucleated properly . Thca has a half life of 13 days(under these conditions), how long it takes you to get it to wax and the amount of heat used will drastically effect your product......but vac honestly all the pics you've put up are pretty dark compared to others, I think its your specific process.....I'm sure y'all are tired of me saying this but lower your heat some...but not remove, you do need to keep it right above its melting point, as lighter terps evap the melting point raises and I slowly in very small increments raise the temp to compensate..but I always have wax within a day or 2 so I think your sucking on it too long at too high of a temp....but that's just me.(and Im no wax pro)


When wood is heated anaerobically, it turns black as the water is driven off, leaving charcoal, or carbon, behind. When charcoal burns in air, the carbon combines with oxygen, producing the gas, carbon dioxide. But if you have ever used a charcoal grill, you may have noticed that charcoal turns white as it burns. This white ash is what remains of the non-flammable minerals which were present in the wood to begin with. You don't really notice them until the carbon has burned away. These ashes have a composition which varies according to the kind of wood and the soil in which it grew, and it is this variable composition which marks ash as a mixture rather than a pure substance. 
Hope that helps with the color of ash confusion


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 19, 2013)

Also you can now laugh in peoples face when they say their ash didn't burn white cause it wasn't flushed properly lol....that white is either potash or sodium carbonate..if it only burns black it simply still has moisture in it

Man sometimes I surprise even myself..I should write a book for stoners, I'm slangin gold over here folks

Since I'm bored and on the subject, that anaerobic burning is what causes butane lighters to produce soot or that black stuff if you put the flame under something, propane burns wonderfully clean but as you add carbon it needs more oxygen, as you go up it won't burn properly unless you add an oxidizer.. this is also why BIC lighters are only about 500 degrees instead of 3500 or whatever butane likes to burn at..


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 19, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yeah thats a nice little batch ya got going on there.
> 
> also, that first batch. it looks just like some of mine.... you just needed more time, another day or 2 in the chamber and it would have dried that right out. I can tell its half dried already.


Ya I agree with you VP. I was just getting so frustrated with it since i screwed with it for so many days. I think like 6 days or something. The old product I started with didn't give me a good oil that would wax up well at all I think. And I wanted to get started on the next batch badly


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's the progress with the new batch: Wow it is staying yellow/golden color throughout the process so far! I think it absolutely has to do with our starting product; being how good and fresh it is. And I started with it vac purging with no heat, then when the muffin settled down and didn't want to move any more I very, very slowly crept the temperature up. I left in in on full vac last night when I went to bed at only 93F. When I got up this morning it crept up to only 97F with very slow bubble movement. So I just raised the temp again a tiny bit. I'm aiming for about 5 degree raises in temps each time until I get to around 110F unless I notice that's too much for it.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 19, 2013)

This is what it looked like this morning when I got up. The oil is 93F. It has been purging very slowly now for around 8 hrs since the muffin stopped moving and the temp needed to be raised.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 19, 2013)

The oil has now gone up to 101F surface temperature reading of the oil with laser temp gun. But I have an observation at this point that may have a more drastic impact on our oils than we think; but I may be overly concerned. My observation is that at this point where I raised the temp of the griddle to 188F in order to get my oil temp to increase by 5-10F up to 101F I noticed that the inside bottom part of my chamber was noticeably much warmer to the touch and the stoneware bottom where it sits on the bottom of the griddle is very noticeably warmer to the touch. So I am thinking that the actual bottom of my oil where it is on the parchment and is touching the stoneware may be quite a bit warmer than the surface of the oil that we are measuring the temp on. Sooooo im wondering if this may also have a negative darkening affect on our oils other than the fact that our starting product must be fresh.
In order to help combat this bottom of the oil getting too warm too quick I put another ramekin in the chamber under the one I have my oil in. To make it more like an oven affect of heat distribution in the chamber rather than a frying pan effect on it. Your guys thoughts on this theory?


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 19, 2013)

you mean you are trying to heat your oil via convection, rather than via conduction? thats nice because it heats the top of the oil too (I use a hair dryer sometimes before putting it in the chamber so that the top is also soft... helps to bubble)

I am not too sure how much heat has to do with color anymore. I had barely used any heat and by the time my stuff waxed, it was brown.
from this: 








to this:


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 19, 2013)

Eeesh.....classic cookie/brownie...its a sin to watch it degrade in front of your eyes...to me at least 
Just smoke it once its purged..I don't like nighty night dabs


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 19, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> you mean you are trying to heat your oil via convection, rather than via conduction? thats nice because it heats the top of the oil too (I use a hair dryer sometimes before putting it in the chamber so that the top is also soft... helps to bubble)
> 
> I am not too sure how much heat has to do with color anymore. I had barely used any heat and by the time my stuff waxed, it was brown.


Ya VP I think your right I think it is mostly has to do with the age and quality of the product we start with but I have a feeling it must a little bit have to do with heat. Not sure but I will do some experimenting with a little bit of oil to test my theory.

While you guys are here I have a question for you: With that last pic I posted would you guys at that stage suggest anything else to do other than just let it purge away? Would you guys fold it at that point? It looks to me like it wants to be shatter near that point. When I raised the temp up to just over 100F it scares me cause it looks like it wants to get much more viscous and stay oily. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Raoul Duke1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> its a safe approach i take to making new material.. one of my most memorable favorite runs was a blue dream run.. many grams came out, very quickly.. full melt.. of course it was really really dank trim..
> 
> i think if you can get it to wax fast, and properly purge it, go for it! but i def like to take a light approach to all new material.. ii hate turning my shit into goo!
> 
> ...


 where is around here being the competition is tuff


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Raoul Duke1 said:


> where is around here being the competition is tuff



canada yaaaaa


andd, i would re fold it BC. make sure to do it while its warm/ semi room temp, get it back into a ball, put back in your chamber, first let it melt down to what ever temp you were at last, then continue at 29.2HG, lock off your vac.. if it starts to expand to much while initially vacuuming, drop the muffin before it gets too big, then re vac, repeat till you can lock at 29.2 safely.. 

you could let the vac go full vac to make it quicker, but i think playing with final purges around 29HG give you a more honey comb effect. 

not sur how long it gonna take to finish.. but if lets say in 10 hrs or so, it looks like this again, repeat the process i just mentioned:






your pics bring back memories ! keep it up...


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 19, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> canada yaaaaa
> 
> 
> andd, i would re fold it BC. make sure to do it while its warm/ semi room temp, get it back into a ball, put back in your chamber, first let it melt down to what ever temp you were at last, then continue at 29.2HG, lock off your vac.. if it starts to expand to much while initially vacuuming, drop the muffin before it gets too big, then re vac, repeat till you can lock at 29.2 safely..
> ...


Awesome! Thanks Guzias1! I was waiting hours not folding it cause I wasn't sure. I folded quite a bit when the muffin was rising, falling, etc..but when the oil got flatter and the bubble movement slowed way down I wasn't sure.

I've been freaked out to raise the temps to quick. It's been in the vac for around 18 hrs and I think it's starting to finish up but I think it would have finished even quicker if I would have gotten to the temp I'm at now (oil is 115-120) and have folded it a couple more times.

I think it's firming up quite a bit right now. If it is firming up should I NOT fold it any more and just let the rest of the moist oil left on the surface harden up?

Thanks I'll put some more pics up of the progress in a bit.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 20, 2013)

Success! A totally dry blonde cookie!!!!!!  I'm going to let it come to room temp then will take some pics and post up tomorrow. Thanks you guys for all your help!

135F was the final temp that dried it out completely. It was still oily and bubbling when I put the fights on tonight. Forgot about it during the fights and went and checked on it after and voila a nice solid cookie waiting for me  It probably helped that I stopped molesting it for a couple of hours.

It's funny how you can have the oil just a few degrees lower and it will just sit there for hours without doing much or changing form. Turn the heat up just a tiny bit and all of a sudden everything changes.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Twitch says lucky 130. It's pretty funny how often I've finished at 130. But then again I've finished at 100f, many of times as well. Where da pics?l


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 20, 2013)

Raise the temp always seems to be the answer for comb...and yes BC if would have happend ALOT faster if u just went to 120/130 right off the bat, more flavor too with less time in vac, I think I said that earlier


----------



## Fadedawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Five different samples extracted at subzero temperatures, purged at 115F, and then waxed in steps to 140F.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2013)

When you say 5 samples. Do you mean different bud as well, all looks very similar in color which is why I ask...but looks pretty good man


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 20, 2013)

looks like the same bud, just different times and temps in the chamber id say. good looking stuff.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 20, 2013)

5 different washes? looks killer fade
i am finally running out of my wax, but my crop comes down in 10 days


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 20, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Twitch says lucky 130. It's pretty funny how often I've finished at 130. But then again I've finished at 100f, many of times as well. Where da pics?l


It must definitely have to do with the strain's resin composition in some way. If you can take different strains, chopped on the same day for example and use the same bud sizes from either top of plant, middle, bottom etc and still come up with different wax forming temps then it must be that or something along that line.
After that last pic stage where you told me to fold it again I did and it bubbled up quite a bit again then settled down
and eventually went to this:Then I folded again and it went to this:That is where I thought it was firming up and going to wax/honeycomb but it didn't. That's where I raised the temp to 135F oil surface and went to watch the fights and forgot about it for a few hours. 
So when i came back to check on it this is what I saw 

Bublonichronic:


> Raise the temp always seems to be the answer for comb...and yes BC if would have happend ALOT faster if u just went to 120/130 right off the bat, more flavor too with less time in vac, I think I said that earlier


Ya man I was just so nervous about wrecking it. Every time I raised the temp I thought of fuck I'm gonna ruin this stuff lol. I'm on a learning curve 

Some more pics of the final beautiful cookie:

I started with 165 grams of ground bud. I spilled some of my extracted oil tane so I'm guessing I lost somewhere around 3-5 grams of oil. Not sure though. So It's around an 18% yield.

I'm curious though; I don't have any holes in my cookie like honeycomb. It's solid throughout. Is that because it didn't solidify at a higher temp while it was bubbling to "catch" the bubbles in a sort of "heated suspension" Or do I have to do something different nest time if I want a more honeycomb look?


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> View attachment 2864911View attachment 2864912View attachment 2864913View attachment 2864914View attachment 2864915
> 
> Five different samples extracted at subzero temperatures, purged at 115F, and then waxed in steps to 140F.



Hey fade. How did you get to 140? 

How did you judge it? Do you raise the temp once the bubbles stop escaping. Please explain the" raised in steps to 140"

I have raised in steps as well. But I also include many fold backs of these oils down to a puck.. You have some nice chunks, such leads new to believe you either ran a good amount, and/or made a cradle for the oil to purge in. 

To summarize my questions: how did you go about raising the temps. Did you bleed at a certain vacuum? Anddd did you make a cradle to get a pretty outcome? 

Thanks fade! You're input is much appreciated


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 20, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Ya man I was just so nervous about wrecking it. Every time I raised the temp I thought of fuck I'm gonna ruin this stuff lol. I'm on a learning curve


I hear that man, took me months of being frustrated staring at my chamber tearin my dreads out before I got the balls to raise the temp more, now it's takes hours lol but glad u got it now man looks like some serious dank

fadedawg - that stuff looks crazy dank!


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 20, 2013)

this ones for you guzias... say fuck canada now!! haha.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 20, 2013)

Fadedawg that's beautiful stuff!

I'm on a quest to test out my trim now and some frozen fresh bud. 

We chopped today and I separated the spinner bowl trim into two batches. Half of it I put on the screen to dry out and the other half I put in the deep freeze. I'm going to run both of it to see how the oil extracted differs from dry trim vs fresh frozen trim. The trim has both spinner bowl trim and sugar hand trim mixed together.

Kind of worried about extracting from the frozen fresh un dried buds though cause it's a pretty big risk financially if it doesn't work out. I should have also bought a small extractor tube to do small test batches. I saw that Guz did some runs in larger extraction tubes that were only partially filled and used coffee filters (if I remember right) to fill in the empty void in the tube but I'm a bit hesitant to do that..

The spinner bowl/sugar leaf trim mixed: And the Rockstar buds I'm going to fresh freeze and run:


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 20, 2013)

damn man, looks like good shit, going to be a nice oil puck thats for sure.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> damn man, looks like good shit, going to be a nice oil puck thats for sure.


Thanks VC! I love the purps the Rockstar puts out. It doesn't yield as good as OG or is as potent as OG but it's up there in my favorites. 

Well I'm a restless guy and wanted to put something in the vac while waiting for the other stuff to freeze so I sprayed 375 grams of OG bud tonight  It's a mix of 3 different crops; the oldest stuff in this batch is a month old but all top pieces and the youngest stuff is a week old. Hopefully it still comes out lighter colored.
It's going to be one massive muffin!!


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 20, 2013)

375g of bud?? damn thats a nice run.. I wish I was on your guys level. fuck how I wish.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> 375g of bud?? damn thats a nice run.. I wish I was on your guys level. fuck how I wish.


Lol ya man 375 g of bud! What's stopping you life's too short!!!


----------



## Twitch (Oct 20, 2013)

hell yea i like to see the trim taken care of


----------



## Twitch (Oct 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> 375g of bud?? damn thats a nice run.. I wish I was on your guys level. fuck how I wish.


VP you are on the level, just different quantities


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 20, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> hell yea i like to see the trim taken care of


Twitch you have no idea how stoked I will be if the trim oil turns out good. I have so much frozen that I use for making bubble with but I could never make bubble fast enough to keep up with the trim stockpiling so if it turns out good for making wax with I'll be running it so steady!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> this ones for you guzias... say fuck canada now!! haha.


Thats fuckin funny man, expecially since it looks like Canada got a lake fist up its ass lol


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 20, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> View attachment 2864911View attachment 2864912View attachment 2864913View attachment 2864914View attachment 2864915
> 
> Five different samples extracted at subzero temperatures, purged at 115F, and then waxed in steps to 140F.


Hey there not so fast, you can't just drop words like subzero ass kicking and not give me a number to aim for. What kind of IR gun are you using mine error's out at -21c, I can get a temp probe for a bbq but i smell failtek on my end so I'm asking. I can't stop trying to match where your taking the genre, if your extracting at the north pole im right behind you dragging all my shit, if you say you get a better purge in a volcano im getting my sun screen. 

I don't trust the IR anyways so I left the post and got a freezer thermometer to get the ball rolling.  I'm down to get LOW how low is up to you boss


----------



## Twitch (Oct 20, 2013)

uhhh Texas is not part of America, this is way we had secede in the past


----------



## Twitch (Oct 20, 2013)

SaybianTv said:


> I can't stop trying to match where your taking the genre, if your extracting at the north pole im right behind you dragging all my shit, if you say you get a better purge in a volcano im getting my sun screen.


hell yea!!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2013)

I may be way off.....but have any of you extracted with butane not at sub zero temps? I was under the impression it came out the can that way, meaning all bho is extracted at sub zero temps..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 20, 2013)

Hmm, I'm pretty sure when I check my butane with the Ir it's about 30F..but I suppose you could pre freeze your tube/material and solvent in a deep freezer maybe ?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2013)

Last time I used butane it read -9
Though I will admit I don't remember how I stored the can..it may very well have been chilled....I normally store all my solvents in my freezer..but with the boiling point of n butane being 30 and iso 10. It always comes out liquid I assume its below 0 at least single digits 
Tried to Google it right quick but didn't see anything
though, any butane is subzero to our Celsius baring bretheran across the pond


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 20, 2013)

Butane comes out of the can cold yes, but from person to person there's allot going on to raise the temp of the tane. How long does an ice cube last on the counter before it's surface is above freezing. At least on my end the goal is to stay below zero until the last drop drips past the filter. I'm lazy so i'll chill my bud and solvent and forgo the rest and just do it fast, the whiskey stones help create a cold layer between the bud and the outer atmos. The thermometer is at the warmest spot in the container. Fade would have to expound more on the benefits so far, one thing I noticed when i tried it last week is I ended up with a dewax fail, nothing made it past my filters. I think the run was small enough it was all over within 2 minutes max. I'm not preaching it as tek but just keeping stride in a sorta distant canada way has got me feeling pretty TEKKED out for a guy with a highschool edu. 

Fade did you winterize that wax an notice any change in the amount you got back? I havn't tried winterizing yet cuzz of getting nothing back from dewaxing at -50.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 20, 2013)

375 gram bud run may be just a bit much for a 5 gallon chamber  the muffin was riding the edges the whole way up. Finally stopped rising an inch from the top lol.
My progress so far:


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 20, 2013)

I remember Im trying to bite 100% of water out of my extraction by keeping it solid enough to not pass through my filters or expose itself to plant material with it's universal grabbyness. I wish we had more data on tempurature and selectivity of solvents, the colder the less green sure but could I get so cold I miss terps?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2013)

Honestly to get a better extraction you should start using a higher alkane
Hexane, is the point where no more water is soluble


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 21, 2013)

qwizo without googling the answer im going to try to answer a question i've had by making a statement I suppose is incorrect and wait for a correction. When you say alkane are you talking about how many carbon number's a solvent's got? and that value is indicative of a solvents miscibility in water? This is the part im not good at yet when it comes to theory about what something will do based on it's chemical ID. When you say better extraction by what category of better? polarity? weight? ability to evap? I'm buzzing without a dab on what your throwing out. I never did trace how butane became the solvent of choice after years and years of hexane oil, I just assumed it was a combination of benefits that made it the best. So are you saying if one can go tek for tek with butane by using vac oven's and so forth to help hexane stay purging without needing to hit 60c one would get a "better" extract?

I feel a bit finshaggy right now so I'm gunna wait on the carbon molecule answer before i go off thinking there's a link between the alkane complexity and extraction efficacy. I always thought there was but I don't have the background to make those kinda of basic statements in chemistry. My solvent of choice is C10H16 1-methyl-4-(1-methylethenyl)-cyclohexene, and I always thought that C10 was going to be the nail in my coffin when it came to purging but in my ignorance I think it's the secret to my fire. 

Your statement has got me all ear's cuzz I don't have any basic proof of my gift and curse.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 21, 2013)

SaybianTv said:


> . I wish we had more data on tempurature and selectivity of solvents, the colder the less green sure but could I get so cold I miss terps?


That was my first thought about subzero, you Gota be leavin other shit behind not just waxes..I recently heard someone say subzero decreases your yield about 25%, I'm pretty sure thats more loss than with winterizing?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh to clarify yes I'm talking about the carbon count but that's not really the factor.."Ethanol's miscibility with water contrasts with the immiscibility of longer-chain alcohols (five or more carbon atoms), whose water miscibility decreases sharply as the number of carbons increases. (One reason hexane better than butane) The miscibility of ethanol with alkanes is limited to alkanes up to undecane, mixtures with dodecane and higher alkanes show a miscibility gap below a certain temperature (about 13 °C for dodecane ). The miscibility gap tends to get wider with higher alkanes and the temperature for complete miscibility increases"

larger molecules can make close contact with each other over a much larger surface area than can smaller molecules. The total force exerted between the two is thus greater. In the same way we can also explain why branched-chain hydrocarbons boil at lower temperatures than straight-chain compounds. The branched molecules are more compact and provide less area over which intermolecular forces can act.

(Couple copy and pastes, I didn't feel like writing all that, I was talking to Vlad about ethanol but I think it still makes sense) since its early I'll leave you with... http://chemistry.tutorvista.com/physical-chemistry/dispersion-forces.html?view=simple

When I say a higher alkane is better yes its harder to purge but it makes a better extract....... . The only reason y'all use butane is either....too broke or otherwise can't afford hexane, too impatient for it to evap and purge, and possibly to lazy to even locate. I stopped using butane along time ago, its simply an inferior solvent.. its more polar and it boils at room temp making it dangerous and long soaks difficult


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

Ah wouldn't let me edit....a subzero extraction simply slows the rate...it will not harm the product and you will not lose anything its properties are still the same. Its still going to pull the same shit.....I repeat simply slows the extraction and you can get a better extract that way


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm a little confused.. if it just slowes the rate but pulls the same shit how can u get a better product? I guess the waxes are alot less soluable in the solvent than cannabinoids in the first place ?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

In the same way you get a better product with a 20 second iso soak vs a 20 minute iso soak....one yields black goop other gold shatter

The waxes and fats and other stuff in the bud is more like butane than thc..remember that conversation about, to pass the Bb barrier it must be somewhat polar to stay in your blood and still be able to diffuse across

Freezing the plant matter to trap the remaining moisture shouldn't be viewed as the same thing as freezing the solvent if that caught you up..(.I also edited that first post too after rereading saybians..to try and answer the point better)


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 21, 2013)

Bahh I dunno I been drinking all night don't mind me


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

Dude where are you? For some reason I just assumed you were in the u.s.
I guess you still could be lol...drinking on a Sunday night and up by 6 am...shiiiiit


----------



## Fadedawg (Oct 21, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> When you say 5 samples. Do you mean different bud as well, all looks very similar in color which is why I ask...but looks pretty good man


All different strains and none that we grow. Both of my partners have extraction businesses, and Carla (Specialized Formulations) made the brown sugar and Joe (Oregon Medical Growers) made the waxes working on a client's product. I just snapped the pictures for reference, because of the process experiments they were running.

Skunk Pharm Research's initial experiments were with Skywalker and Green Crack, both of which produced light shatters, but which we didn't wax. Skywalker was almost transparent and the Green Crack had an electric yellow hue. Poor cloudy day pictures attached:

I did notice that Joe's containers all had different strain names on them and I sampled the first one, in the tub, to see if the taste corresponded to the intense aromatics. It was Champagne Diesel and was as flavorful as its aroma was pungent. I was invited to sample the rest, but had things to do that required my wits about me. 

I'll ask them to label the sugar and wax pictures for me and report back.

Both were done by super chilling the butane before extraction, using a denatured alcohol bath and dry ice. I measured the temperature of the 50# recovery tank just above the alcohol line at -14C. At those temperatures, butane's viscosity increases and it picks up fewer plant waxes, and polar elements, the latter of which are often brightly or darkly colored.

The brown sugar was finished in a Mk IIIA Terpenator tank, and the waxes were finished in an Across International oven with a 3/4" marble slab shelf in it, to stabilize the temperature swings. Waxing temperature varies, as it was incremented upwards in 10F stages to around 140F.

The oven pressure was lowered until bubbling started, and then valved off until it ceased, before opening the vacuum valve and repeating until the most violent out gassing subsided and the patty flattened out.


----------



## Fadedawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> 5 different washes? looks killer fade
> i am finally running out of my wax, but my crop comes down in 10 days


All run in a Mk IIIA Terpenator with about three flood and soaks per extraction.


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 21, 2013)

BC. youre purging that large of a batch indoors, near live electrical devices??? crazy..

also, I think if you purged it more in the dish, your muffin wouldnt get so big in the chamber giving you so much headache


----------



## Fadedawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Hey fade. How did you get to 140?
> 
> How did you judge it? Do you raise the temp once the bubbles stop escaping. Please explain the" raised in steps to 140"
> 
> ...


The parameters were all different, as Joe was experimenting. We've been trying to decide the relationship between heat and vacuum ourselves, as well as the influence of included air, to color.

When I left, the most successful light colored run was freezing the light colored cotton candy in the Mk IIIA Terpenator lower tank to aid removal, and then just scraping in into parchment paper trays, and warming them up in a vacuum oven enough to press into a patty.

The oven was already at 140F from a previous run, so instead of first purging at 115F, he stuck it at 140F and when solvent bubbles ceased, he removed it and whipped a bunch of air into it, before replacing in the vacuum oven and pulling a vacuum until it started bubbling again, at which time he closed the vacuum valve until it stopped. 

He then opened the vacuum valve and repeated until out-gassing was stable and cooked until it waxed up. Vacuum levels were kept at -29.5" Hg after stabilization. 

Up to this point, we have avoided whipping, but it looks like it speeds things up and lightens the colors.

Here is a shot of patties in the oven in parchment trays.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 21, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> BC. youre purging that large of a batch indoors, near live electrical devices??? crazy..
> 
> also, I think if you purged it more in the dish, your muffin wouldnt get so big in the chamber giving you so much headache


yea I like to let it sit in the Pyrex for a little and do a couple whips to breaks the bubbles...really helps cut down vac time and keeps the muffins from bein to crazy..


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 21, 2013)

exactly!!!


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> yea I like to let it sit in the Pyrex for a little and do a couple whips to breaks the bubbles...really helps cut down vac time and keeps the muffins from bein to crazy..


i let mine purge in the hot bath till the oil reaches about 100 to 110, 110 is the hottest my water will get my oil and that is the hottest i like to get it, when its in this state, then i scrape and put in chamber, and that has cut back on my muffin tops<--- lol


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Up to this point, we have avoided whipping, but it looks like it speeds things up and lightens the colors.



i love this tad bit of info. freakin been tryying to avoid the whip for sooo long. but i def agree that the right amount of whip makes for a much easier purge.. 

happy to see fade acknowledging...

thanks bubble as well for adding more confirmation to heat, and whip..

over whipping will destroy big potential beautiful honeycombs, so be creafullllllll. some type of crumble is still usually achievable though...


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 21, 2013)

heres another major bit of info.

to make a nice chunk of wax, it helps to have a large amount of oil, 5 gram minimum sort of thing in order to see any major cookies or chunks, not just crumbs and flakes.

also, once its near purged and about to finalize into wax, dont keep it in a thin layer anymore... you want it bunched up, stacked in a pile, or even in a dish of some sort lines with parchment, or a funnel shaped parchment sort of thing for when it finalizes.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

wtf your avatar is gone


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

Heres another mystery ..how come when you "like" it says Vac Purge instead of vacpurge


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

bam!!! spooky shit going down


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

i think they banned VP


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Nooo..vp what's going on.. vac purge spaced is weirdddd


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

i think that was him trying to make a new account


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Lol. I think so too. Only two likes given. And he liked your comment. Welcome back vp. What happened to the old vp?


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

i sent you a pm


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

like it says i think he pissed someone off i have asked the other mods haven't gotten a response not really expecting to


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 21, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> BC. youre purging that large of a batch indoors, near live electrical devices??? crazy..
> 
> also, I think if you purged it more in the dish, your muffin wouldnt get so big in the chamber giving you so much headache


Well sort of indoors I guess which yes I know I have to do it safer but it's in a 20 x 30 shop with two 8 x 8 garage doors so I open them both up so I think the butane is displaced by that much oxygen so no explosions can happen (or can they ) and I have the table right next to the open bay doors. I also have the fan blowing the fumes out the doors and I don't spray inside. I spray outside then bring the pirex in to put on the double boiler. (that's how I spilled some the other day)
But Ya I know I gotta get a covered area outside the shop to do all the purging there in full outdoors as soon as possible.
I didn't put this big one in a dish cause actually that other one I did the other day with less than half the oil went right up in a narrower muffin then tried to collapse over to one side so this one needed that extra wide room of being just on the paper to let it rise without hitting the top.

Bublonichronic:


> *yea I like to let it sit in the Pyrex for a little and do a couple whips to breaks the bubbles...really helps cut down vac time and keeps the muffins from bein to crazy.. *


How long for Bublon? I did do that for about 20 minutes but maybe it wasn't enough. It wasn't too bad really. Just the one massive muffin then I folded back in a few times till I could start leaving it on it's own purging.

Twitch:


> *i let mine purge in the hot bath till the oil reaches about 100 to 110, 110 is the hottest my water will get my oil and that is the hottest i like to get it, when its in this state, then i scrape and put in chamber, and that has cut back on my muffin tops<--- lol *


I'll leave it in the pirex for longer next time. It would be nice to do an even larger batch 

VP still has all his posts #'s shown so if they banned him how can his new user name show his old post #'s?
VP what happened? Did you shit in the playground?


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

yes VP is gone check his screen name in 24s hrs and check his rep star if it is still disabled he is banned forever, i was informed that it could be a 24 hour ban


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 21, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> yes VP is gone check his screen name in 24s hrs and check his rep star if it is still disabled he is banned forever, i was informed that it could be a 24 hour ban


Nasty shit

Are you guys getting a screen popping up when you try to post to a thread saying it's a Rollitup.org security check and you have to enter in the weird text to continue on with making the post?


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

yea i got that the other day it was fucking retarted

man me and VP have gotten into some arguments on here, i cant believe he got banned i am actually kinda sad


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

Thats weird bro I've never seen or heard of that....but I'm just on a phone


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 21, 2013)

Ya VP has a unique way of communicating but I don't mind it lol. 

Ya I thought it was a weird security thing. I was wondering if I was getting hacked or something.

Gonna check the forum to see if anyone is talking about it.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 21, 2013)

I posted a question about this security page thing in the forum post support section


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

New spam prevention? There's been a recent influx of movie spam...


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

get back to use i rarely venture out of the concentrate section if i do its to the gardening section to help....


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thread get back to use? Yes!

I've hit that security page about 2 times... I trusted it. It seemed legit.. 

It is pretty dang scary though. I could have just gave myself up. Maybe that's what vp did. And Canada got him? 

I'd be sad if he was gone too. He gave this sometimes boring section life


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 21, 2013)

The new cookie is done!!! 

Holy shit man this thing reeks of such a deep dank! When I took the chamber lid off the smell hit me so hard like wtf!

64 grams!!!!! 61 grams of solid honeycomb cookie and 3 grams of flaky stuff on the paper!! 17% yield I think that's good?? I've read yields are kind of all over the place so I dunno but I'm as happy as can be!
It's a beautiful orangey blonde!


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yaaa. That's sexy right there..noice!

Strain? Was it just trim? 

I loveeeee the smell of me chamber after it's been under for a while


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

Soooo is that the same wax you were doin from a couple days ago? Well looks awesome I'm glad riu was of service!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 21, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Yaaa. That's sexy right there..noice!
> 
> Strain? Was it just trim?
> 
> I loveeeee the smell of me chamber after it's been under for a while


Thanks Guz! Check out my post 1465 on page 147 sorry man I don't know how to link that exact post without quoting all the pics again? OG and Rockstar buds only. Oldest was 1 month old OG and freshest was 1 week old.

Qwizoking:


> *Soooo is that the same wax you were doin from a couple days ago? Well looks awesome I'm glad riu was of service! *


This is that huge muffin stuff. 375 grams of mixed bud. I put it in yesterday at I think around 6 pm ish my time and it just got done now so it has been a full 24 hrs in the chamber. I haven't done the trim yet. I was restless yesterday and had to wait for the trim and new crop buds to freeze so I ran this stuff while waiting


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 21, 2013)

You guys rock by the way!! This stuff would have been a long painful learning curve without all of your help


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh it is painful. But the reward out weigh the pain  

You doing good. A big advantage you have is you supply the material.. Try and keep it that way while you learn.. 

Unless they are aware that the trim is gonna be made into oil, Other people's trim/material tend to more commonly be less easy to work with. 

Keep your input material prime, and I think you got a good life ahead


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 21, 2013)

Ya man actually I don't think I would want to get material from the guys I know around my group of grow friends and colleagues. Most of them spray all kinds of shit and don't flush well at all. I don't spray at all unless I have to spray organic neem but if I have bugs I check for them from day one and put predator bugs in to fight them off and keep them at bay until the crops done. Then if there was any bugs at all we take the dirt out and only bug bomb before any new dirt goes in at all. 
I flush the shit out of my stuff. I pried myself on that and my stuff smokes so smooth compared to so much garbage guys are putting out around here.
I have to look into winterizing now. I want the cleanest purest stuff possible.

Hey I'm going to run the frozen fresh buds tonight. Just a test batch. I bought a smaller tube today for doing test batches. My fucking end tip broke last night on my large tube. Gotta get a replacement tip tomorrow hopefully. 

So if any of you are hangin out tonight and you've done fresh frozen not dried buds before I could use your help. Do I still chop up the frozen buds before spraying or is there a chance that green chlorophyll will get extracted with the oil? Is there anything different I should do or know about with doing the fresh frozen stuff?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

Chop material after freezing.. myself and tc (sorry hope your cool with that tc) have been doin a lot of fresh frozen and he has more pics out there than I do...it makes no difference. Moisture gets trapped with the freeze............though I do disagree about flushing.....anyway I only run fresh frozen so maybe that will tell ya somethin....


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

looking good man


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 21, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Chop material after freezing.. myself and tc (sorry hope your cool with that tc) have been doin a lot of fresh frozen and he has more pics out there than I do...it makes no difference. Moisture gets trapped with the freeze............though I do disagree about flushing.....anyway I only run fresh frozen so maybe that will tell ya somethin....


Thanks Q! Family's at a concert so the peaceful house put me asleep so I'll have to do the test run tomorrow. I think I'll actually try the fresh frozen trim first.
What is it you don't agree with the flush?
Yes that tells me a lot if you guys are only running fresh frozen thank you!

Thanks Twitch!


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Ya man actually I don't think I would want to get material from the guys I know around my group of grow friends and colleagues. Most of them spray all kinds of shit and don't flush well at all. I don't spray at all unless I have to spray organic neem but if I have bugs I check for them from day one and put predator bugs in to fight them off and keep them at bay until the crops done. Then if there was any bugs at all we take the dirt out and only bug bomb before any new dirt goes in at all.
> I flush the shit out of my stuff. I pried myself on that and my stuff smokes so smooth compared to so much garbage guys are putting out around here.
> I have to look into winterizing now. I want the cleanest purest stuff possible.
> 
> ...



i have never had a bug problem, and the only thing i have ever sprayed was canna boost and i have since quit using that all together, i dont get it how with all that freedom there are some many people putting out shit.


----------



## Mike420Fed (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn that cookie looks awesome. One suggestion and sorry correct me if I'm wrong but from the pictures it looks as if u blasted directly onto ur parchment paper which is a big no no. Other than that looks awesome And again sorry if I'm wrong about your puctures


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 21, 2013)

Around where I'm from it's crazy how much shit there is. Over the past couple years med licenses have flooded BC. Probably 10 times the number of growers in what seemed like overnight. Doctors were pumping out licenses like there was no tomorrow. 
So many new growers that didn't know or care how to grow a good clean product. As long as they were pumping out bud and getting paid for it they didn't give a shit. Cause at the beginning of the med craze here it was still easy to get rid of medicine. That has long changed and patients and suppliers are tired of getting absolutely shitty stuff. There is still good demand for really good product. More smaller avenues to find homes for the product but they do exist. 
I imagine our situation here must be somewhat of a mirror image to some of the states in the USA that went full med?? I've talked about it with friends and we were thinking that the med states over there must be going crazy trying to supply all the other non med states but it probably hasn't actually caught up to the demand yet. I dunno?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 21, 2013)

Mike420Fed said:


> Damn that cookie looks awesome. One suggestion and sorry correct me if I'm wrong but from the pictures it looks as if u blasted directly onto ur parchment paper which is a big no no. Other than that looks awesome And again sorry if I'm wrong about your puctures


Blasted onto parchment??? How could that even be possible? Wouldn't the tane splat everywhere? The oil/tane extraction needs to purge for a couple hours before it goes onto parchment.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 21, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Blasted onto parchment??? How could that even be possible? Wouldn't the tane splat everywhere? The oil/tane extraction needs to purge for a couple hours before it goes onto parchment.


hehe, its possible, i think i did on this tutorial.. 

personally. i dont blast big runs onto parch anymore.. 

BUT!! if im doing a small run, say, a couple oz or less, i really dont use much tane, and i HATE scraping..
ive heard of the no-nos about going right onto parchment.. but hell.. my paper seems perfect after i spray.. i get muffin, then transfer to new paper.. no splatter, no loss. 

big runs are different.. scraped 

i dont say its completely safe, but i do know it aint gonna kill ya :]


----------



## Mike420Fed (Oct 22, 2013)

Truth scraping is tedious!! I found keeping my yeezus completely level and moving tube across the glass away from corners moving up down or side to side until just middle it covered u can help the stuff stay in the middle by moving dish make scrapping 1000% easier. Hate getting my blade in those god damn corners!! Lol


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys I haven't done the test run on the fresh frozen trim or bud yet. Had to be out all day today and just got back. The tip on my large extractor broke so hopefully getting a replacement tomorrow but If I have time I'll try a small batch tonight with the small extractor tube.

About the fresh frozen stuff though I have a couple of questions:

1. With dry bud I use a can of tane for every ounce of bud. How do you figure that out with fresh frozen stuff? Fresh bud is around 4 times heavier than dry bud. So would that mean you use 4 cans of tane for only a quarter the weight of the fresh bud? ie. 4 oz of dry bud=4 cans of tane, 4 oz of fresh un dried bud=1 can of tane? Because the volume of product is so much denser with the fresh bud.

2. With yield: If I use 4 oz of fresh un dried bud I would imagine the yield weight would be a much less % than what I am getting for dry bud. Is this correct? For example in round numbers say I got 20% yield back from dry bud. Should I expect to get say a quarter of that % back with wet bud? Say 6% or so for frozen un dried bud?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck, I never hit 20%....but I guess it's strain dependabt........


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow that's allot of folding and work. I thought you were going to make a honeycomb ball at first like a beehive.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 22, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Fuck, I never hit 20%....but I guess it's strain dependabt........


I didn't eigher Bublon I got 17-18% but I was just using the 20% as an example. But since you mention it I was at a friends place today and he had a few samples of wax and one of them was very similar in color an look to mine. He asked what yield I got and I told him and I asked what yield that other one he had was. He told me the guy got 25%!! I was like wtf are you serious? He said ya; he actually gave the guy the bud to make the wax with so he know exactly what there was for starting weight and what he got back. I had a feeling it might not be 100% purged right when he said that so I squeezed one of the pieces a little bit between my fingers to see if any moisture came out. I was thinking that maybe butane was still in it or just moisture. Sure enough I got a moist slippery stuff on my fingers when I squeezed it. The guy was like is that bad? I said I didn't know but thought it could still use more time purging. He put a piece in his vape pen and it melted nicely so I dunno if it had tane left in it or what but I didn't know 25% yields were even possible. Does this sound right to you guys or does it sound like it wasn't 100% purged?



> *Wow that's allot of folding and work. I thought you were going to make a honeycomb ball at first like a beehive. *


 Lol that would have been nice! The muffins look so cool how blonde and sparkly they are.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 22, 2013)

Quizoking, Thundercat you guys around? Fresh frozen guys!?


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 22, 2013)

If it looks like it has a protective film or sparks when smoked that's usually a sign. As for 25% yield, I guess with the right strain but could just be warm bho with lots of fats and waxes?

Edit: largest we've made is 19.64%


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 22, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> I didn't eigher Bublon I got 17-18% but I was just using the 20% as an example. But since you mention it I was at a friends place today and he had a few samples of wax and one of them was very similar in color an look to mine. He asked what yield I got and I told him and I asked what yield that other one he had was. He told me the guy got 25%!! I was like wtf are you serious? He said ya; he actually gave the guy the bud to make the wax with so he know exactly what there was for starting weight and what he got back. I had a feeling it might not be 100% purged right when he said that so I squeezed one of the pieces a little bit between my fingers to see if any moisture came out. I was thinking that maybe butane was still in it or just moisture. Sure enough I got a moist slippery stuff on my fingers when I squeezed it. The guy was like is that bad? I said I didn't know but thought it could still use more time purging. He put a piece in his vape pen and it melted nicely so I dunno if it had tane left in it or what but I didn't know 25% yields were even possible. Does this sound right to you guys or does it sound like it wasn't 100% purged?
> 
> Lol that would have been nice! The muffins look so cool how blonde and sparkly they are.


Yeah you can get 25% of the right bud, I never got more than 13% as long as my days went by then one day I met a guy and he showed me a jar of his home grown and I almost creamed it looked like nuggetry weed. I begged to buy two ounces and got back 22% including a pyrex spill. I've never gotten anything to yield like it since nothing even over 20% again, I was going to buy a pound flat out just cuzz I know it will give back bread and honey style. I wish everyone knew how to grow like that I always thought it was something wrong with my tek so i'd go back and rerun material and end up with green squirt..... Maybe if I didn't have that spill and I didn't kief the shit out of it first it had more than 22% in it. Just talking about it makes me want to see if he has any left, somehow as an oilmaker you think the yield is your fault for lack of tek of one form or another. Another great way to get higher yields is to pick through your trim like fuck until it looks like a bag of buds at a distance... A great way for me to feel like instant shit is to let sad ass folded sunleaves into my tube and then hope for yield.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol that's funny Saybian ya you gotta scoop up good herb when it's around.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm just gonna spray the fresh frozen stuff till it comes out clear. I dunno why I was concerned. Brain fart


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just dooo it. As long as its frozen. You should be using similar amounts of tane.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 23, 2013)

Doing the test batch of the fresh frozen Rockstar buds this morning. Going to do the fresh frozen trim test batch later today.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 23, 2013)

Why does it put those "attached thumbails" at the bottom of my posts? Seems like when I upload a pic then delete it before posting it still puts it on the post? 

Starting fresh frozen bud weight was 138 grams. I'm thinking I will maybe get somewhere in the 5-6 gram return yield from it if. I didn't weight the oil before going in the chamber. I should have to see what I lose during the vac purge..

My dry buds are usually 24% the weight of my wet trimmed buds. so If I calculate it like that: 138 gr x 24%=33 gr x 17% expected (hopefully) return honeycomb yield=5.6 grams. I'm just going on what I got in yield from the dry og buds I ran so who knows really.

Really curious to see how this yields and if it turns out more blonde like I'm thinking it may.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 23, 2013)

Forgot to attach pics lol


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 23, 2013)

Did I hear my name?
Lol sorry bro...glad you got it all sorted out

Looks good....yea there pic thing is weird. You can blow em up by double clicking and changing something, but I'm on a phone soooo idk
Also it will attach deleted photos and even if you don't upload a specific photo to your post if you uploaded it to your drag and drop thing it will still put it in your post.....hope that made sense haha


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 23, 2013)

hehe, ok, sooo,. you on a computer BC? 

i am using google chrome as my web browser.

i am able to open your picture in a new window (right click on picture, open in new window)

i then right click on picture, and select, "copy picture"

come back to thread, and paste in editor..


try it out, worked on did muffin..


andddd. your calculations look to be pretty close, i say you hit 18% 

this looks like a little more than 33 to me though :]












so, im predicting 33 X .18 - 6ish


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 23, 2013)

Yuuuuummmmmmmm

Should start a bakery....little wrapped up muffins.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2013)

I havn't been around all day, but it looks real nice! Can't wait to see how it turns out for ya.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for all of your input!
So when the muffin chilled out I took it out to get a weight on it and yes it was 6 grams 
But PISS ME OFF when I did that and went to put it back in I dropped the fucken thing on the table and the oil picked up a bunch of little weed flecks that got stuck into it 

I put it back in the chamber, turned up the temp a bit to 100F and went out for a few hours. I picked up some oil slick pads, a second larger extractor,a new more accurate scale, and a new extractor tip to replace the one I broke.

When I came back the oil was close to the shatter state with a few bubbles still left in it. I re folded and put it back in and turned the temp up a little more. Shouldn't be too much longer before it's done.

I'm on a Mac computer Guz and I tried the copy and paste thing and it didn't work?


----------



## Twitch (Oct 23, 2013)

good looking stuff good experiment, i am curious of the out come 
stuff looks good


----------



## Twitch (Oct 23, 2013)

looks good, how long was that off the plant?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 23, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> looks good, how long was that off the plant?


It was only off the plant one day when I froze them but these buds were trimmed through a spinner machine not hand trimmed so I'm concerned a bit that it may have some impact on resin head bruising or something like that and not be as blonde as hoped BUT I do run my Rockstar 10 weeks and when I chop them like my OG I look to have my resin heads to be 30-40% amber colored so maybe it will still dry up as an amber blonde color. Not sure.
We do hand trim all the very top larger buds so I guess I should have done this experiment with those as well to see if that does make a difference. I will do that next time we chop one down.
Like that picture I put in the earlier post of my Rockstar we chopped that day. That was a hand trimmed bud in that pic. They have quite a bit more sugar on them than the spinner bowl trimmed buds.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Test cookie is done. Seemed to have lost a lot of weight during the vac purge or the other scale I used for the first measurement could be off. The first scale I used rounds up to the nearest gram. So if it was actually 5.5 gr or more at the muffin stage that scale may have rounded up to 6 gr..That's why I bought the more accurate scale today.
So the final yield was only 4.6 grams according to the new more sensitive scale.
So That would be 3.3-3.3% yield of the 138 gram fresh frozen bud weight. 
If those buds were dried. I would expect them to weigh around 33 grams (figured at 24% of wet weight) At 33 grams the 4.6 gram yield would be 14% (hypothetically)

The color of the oil is a nice kind of orangish blonde again. Very similar to the OG oil.

A couple observations I made while doing this fresh frozen run:
---The ground up frozen bud seemed quite compact in the extractor tube when I put it in there but unlike dry product the frozen ground stuff really compacted much more after I started spraying the tane in the tube. It compressed into a kind of frozen mass. It seemed like there was so much pressure in the tube but that may also be cause I have only used the large tube for extracting up till now.
---If your product is dry it will take up noticeably a lot less room for it's yield potential. That sounds fucked. What I mean is; A tube filled with ground dry product will yield more oil than a tube filled with ground frozen product. Does that make sense? It's because the volume of frozen product is much greater than dried product.
So if you want to process more oil in less time it's my opinion that drying it first would be the way to go. Yes but then you have all the time and space taken up with a drying room, electricity for drying/dehumidifying it etc..So you should weight the pro's and cons.
---Extracting oil from fresh frozen bud definitely works well. There was no green chlorophyll tinge to the oil at all. 
---I didn't know what to expect for sure but I thought the oil would be a bit blonder because it was as fresh as it could possibly be. It was frozen the same day it came off the plants. So that leads me to believe that our oils color is what it is because of the color of our trichoms at time of harvest. An immature or early harvested plant will make lighter colored oils and a later harvest plant in flower will yield a darker oil. I believe different strains will also tend to have different tints of trichoms as well. But we still have to make sure we are not using any old product because that degrades the resin and will give a dark oil most definitely even if the plants were harvested prematurely.
As I posted earlier I harvest our OG and RockStar plants when I see an average of 30-40% amber trichoms on the flowers. So this makes sense that the oil colors I am getting from my flowers is an amber blonde color. 
---When my RockStar buds are dried from this same batch of harvest I will also do a run of oil from them so we can directly compare which yielded more the fresh frozen or dried buds from the same exact harvest.
---Fuck I write long forum posts


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Tried loading the pics the way Guz suggested again on the above post and it didn't work??
So I'm doing it the other way with the little pics you can click on to enlarge..I dunno wtf


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 24, 2013)

I had a feeling you were on a Mac... 

So, in that case. You're screwed.. Macs suck.. 

I agree with your points. The premature harvest, has lighter colored trichs over late harvest.. but the late harvest has bigger heads > bigger yield. 

I feel like I can easier comb up premature buds, over late as well. Have had many results which seem to lead that way.. 


Andddd. You can create an account with a website that uploads photos.. 

I recommend photobucket. 

Or image shack


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 24, 2013)

Yoda, that bud, it looked, as they say, good enough to smoke. What was it like?
My oil is from trim & fan leaves.My ss tube holds 40gs, so the fan leaves help fill it. My basic oil [don't have a vac] is unbelievably strong. I can only imagine what yours is like, it must hammer you something fierce.

How much weight do you lose from the oil after vac purging?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> I had a feeling you were on a Mac...
> 
> So, in that case. You're screwed.. Macs suck..
> 
> ...


MACS ARE AWESOME!
Ya I've used photobucket before. Will sign up again 
*GreyLord:*


> *Yoda, that bud, it looked, as they say, good enough to smoke. What was it like?
> My oil is from trim & fan leaves.My ss tube holds 40gs, so the fan leaves help fill it. My basic oil [don't have a vac] is unbelievably strong. I can only imagine what yours is like, it must hammer you something fierce.
> 
> How much weight do you lose from the oil after vac purging? *



It's OG. It's very potent. Depending on when it's chopped it has both head and body qualities. I like it at 30-40% amber trichs. You must get a vac! If you are smoking un-vac'd oil IMO you are smoking some butane or whatever extraction solution you are using. I just don't think heat purge alone can get rid of all of it. Maybe it can I'm new to this but I'll give you an example. My friend tried heat purging his own oil at his place a couple days ago (he tried my comb and was like wtf!!) He was smoking it and said it was different than my comb in that it made his chest and head feel different like he was going to have a heart attack LOL. So I put his oil in my vac and his oil bubbled away like crazy. When I gave it back to him he was so happy. Much smoother and no weird chest/head feeling from it.

I'm going to start winterizing too. That way I'll have the smoothest possible wax I can make. The OG/RockStar wax are the most powerful stuff I've ever tried. Nothing else even comes close.

I dunno what the average weight from the oil is I lose from vac purging but there is weight loss for sure. This batch just from 5.5-6 gram muffin weight went down to 4.6 after purge weight. That is butane and moisture loss. That's significant.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 24, 2013)

You really only NEED to purge hydrocarbon solvents....this is why you can effectively purge by winterizing


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 24, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> MACS ARE AWESOME! NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> I'm going to start winterizing too. That way I'll have the smoothest possible wax I can make.


yurppppppppppppppppp be sure to keep all heats low though. have you winterized yet? im not sure. have you waxed a winterize yet? :]]]]


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 24, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> You really only NEED to purge hydrocarbon solvents....this is why you can effectively purge by winterizing


Hey Qwiz so does that mean if you wanted to make honeycomb that way you could just winterize then heat up the oil to dehydrate it without vac purging at all?

Guzias1:


> yurppppppppppppppppp be sure to keep all heats low though. have you winterized yet? im not sure. have you waxed a winterize yet? :]]]]


No haven't winterized at all yet. So do you mean if the oil has been winterized you don't have to heat it as much to get it to dehydrate? Is that because there's no more plant waxes or tane at all left in it after the winterizing?


----------



## Twitch (Oct 24, 2013)

yes to the second question


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 24, 2013)

Its gonna be difficult to get comb without vac..wax is different ...yes a lot of people use etoh to purge the tane, but it is generally harder to get wax from winterized kinda depends though

Etoh and vac are the only ways to be sure you've purged completely..especially with hexane if any of y'all go that route, almost impossible to get rid of the taste otherwise


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Damn.. I was just about to put my $.02 in on that wax tractor thread.. 
Well. Good thing I copied and pasted it  

-------------------


Ughhhhhh. Leave the extracting to people who know what they are doing  

I feel if too many people who don't know smack get one of these because they think it's safer. Welllllll.. it's not.. this tube just looks like a recipe for disaster.. 

I've broken my tube sooo many times. I think I would have been through ten of these by now. 

F glass tubes!!! 

True story. 


Now I got some beautiful tubes racked up. Stainless steel, yes!! 

Question. .. how big is your biggest tube(inches)? How much dry weight it avgly hold? 


Mine is 60 inches long. 1.10in I.d. ... . Hold roughly 185 not pushed too hard. But good. 

Yours? Sorry qwizo. This has nothing to do with you...


----------



## Twitch (Oct 25, 2013)

did they delete it? must have been the OP, qwiso did you see the final posts?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 25, 2013)

What thread are you guys talking about?

Ya Guz I agree the glass tubes are asking for trouble. Where I can I find large stainless ones? Fortunately the tips on my large ones is separate from the tube so it only costs 8 bucks for a new tip. 

My large tubes are 14"L x 3.5" ID
I just ground up close to 2 lbs of dry OG bud. Finely ground I fit between 220-230 grams in each one


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Holy crap..that's a huge width. 

Umm. What kind of numbers you getting with that? What's your best percentage so far, strain? 

Do you hold the tube, and spray one can at a time?? Half a lb is a lot of cans. One tiny fat tube. 

I'm curious how you go about with that fatty

I feel the thread got removed cuz SPAM

It wasn't that important. Don't worry bc


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Holy crap..that's a huge width.
> 
> Umm. What kind of numbers you getting with that? What's your best percentage so far, strain?
> 
> ...


I've only done OG and RockStar. Done dry OG bud and the fresh frozen RockStar bud.
I am around 17-18% with the OG dry buds. The fresh frozen it's different to do the yield calculation for cause it isn't dry bud. But if I figured it right I think it would equal around 14%..I'm going to run the RockStar buds from that same crop when they buds come off the rack from drying so I can compare the two yields dry and fresh frozen.

Ya 8 cans for each tube. I did 4 tubes today (two batches of two) so 32 cans tonight. I wear a full face mask respirator thingy so my eyes and breathing don't get fucked up.
I put the lip of the wide end of the tube down against the edge of the handle of the pyrex when I spray. So that say 7/8 of the "mouth" of the tube is over the pyrex where the tane comes out. I rotate the tube every time I do a new can so the tane is distributing evenly down the tube. I'm surprised how much I can push down on the tube and pyrex without it moving and anything spilling. I'm gonna rig something up so I can clamp the other end of the pyrex to the table so there's no chance it can come flying up while I'm spraying.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 25, 2013)

Half of tonight's batch:


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 25, 2013)

Baffling baboon shit Batman, I thought MY tube was too big [10" x 1 1/2". Holds over 40gs] 2lbs of dry premo bud? If I were using really good bud like that I'd want to soak it for a while. 

And yes Yoda, I definitely need a vac for purging. It's on the list. Four new tyres [can't buy rubbish, minimum $800] then car rego in Dec. Just bought a 'you beaut' fan & filter for my grow tent. There's always something. Probably have to wait till the new year before I buy a vac. I may as well buy a good one.

You can buy ss pipe with thread at each end & the ss caps to fit at a large irrigation outlet. I think the widest at mine was 1 3/4" or 2" & from 6" to 12" in length. Smallest was $25, the one I'm getting, 1" x 8" is about $32. All you have to do is drill holes in each cap. I had mine welded together with a 6" x 1 1/2" pipe & 2 threaded end bits 2" x 1 1/2" with caps. Cost me over $60 but it was all I could think of at the time. Works really well & it's virtually unbreakable.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 25, 2013)

Nah I didn't see shit(he got deleted, for being a spammer)...seems I missed a bunch while sleeping. I get up early though, at work by 6

So how did you find the fresh frozen to compare to dry


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like thats gonna be another great batch BC! I need to figure out how to evap some larger runs.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 25, 2013)

GreyLord thanks for that info! I will look into the stainless steel thing. Much safer for sure.

Hey Qwiz check out my post #1542 I posted how everything turned out with it. For me I think I'll be drying my stuff just cause of the extra space in the tubes the frozen stuff takes up. It takes up 4 times the volume of space to yield the same. And I found that I didn't get a lighter colored oil with it because of the amber color of my trichoms when we chop so for that reason it doesn't make much sense for me to go the frozen route.

Thanks TC! This batch was scary at the beginning. Used the oil slick pads and the oil went a little bit off of them when the muffin grew huge. I let the oil heat purge for 3 hrs in the pyrex before going in the chamber but the muffin was still massive. I went a bit over board this time for my size chamber


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 25, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> GreyLord thanks for that info! I will look into the stainless steel thing. Much safer for sure.
> 
> Hey Qwiz check out my post #1542 I posted how everything turned out with it. For me I think I'll be drying my stuff just cause of the extra space in the tubes the frozen stuff takes up. It takes up 4 times the volume of space to yield the same. And I found that I didn't get a lighter colored oil with it because of the amber color of my trichoms when we chop so for that reason it doesn't make much sense for me to go the frozen route.
> 
> Thanks TC! This batch was scary at the beginning. Used the oil slick pads and the oil went a little bit off of them when the muffin grew huge. I let the oil heat purge for 3 hrs in the pyrex before going in the chamber but the muffin was still massive. I went a bit over board this time for my size chamber



gooood jobbbbbbbbbbbbb

drying route is much easier..

let dry plenty, grind down while its nice and crispy, way easier, moisture in the plant makes for hard grinding, purging.. but freshly stored is the key,. whether it be a year old, or month old, its just needs to be stored correctly to have the best future.. 

. .. big frozen runs are not choice... small frozen runs are choice for fresh buds from a friend or so..


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 25, 2013)

Exactly Guz!

I was going to try to run both batches in the same chamber after the muffins got calmed down but decided against it cause I was falling asleep last night so just gonna finish the first batch on it's own.

I'm trying something new this time and put the oil straight into stoneware without any paper oil oil slick pads after the muffin calmed down. My thought is that once the cake is dried out completely I should be able to pop it out of there without it sticking to it. Hope it works!

Some pics of the progress so far:

I used 437 grams of OG bud for this run. The weight of the oil before vac purge is 86.9 I imagine I will lose close to 20 grams in tane and moisture if my yield is close to what the other runs were with the OG of 17-18%..


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 25, 2013)

Fresh frozen doesn't protect color but terpene retention.....water evaps at a higher temp than some terps...waters gone so are the terps (that doesn't mean its not flavorful though )


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 25, 2013)

The loaf is waxing up Closer up:Tubes are loaded for next batch 


What is the best way to store honeycomb? Frozen in jars?


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 26, 2013)

dayumm. so your small fattys, hold roughly the same as my skinnys... i bet thats a work out though :]

got late, but still wanted to try out the new ish. sooo, today, i packed about 200 grams of ground buds per tube, and came up about a half oz, - oz short per tube, so i threw a similar re run to fill it in.. soooo roughly 215 this time per tube 430 total. :] almostttttttt a lb!! i could probably push it.. but i dunno, hopefully when it comes time to unpack them tehy aint toooo tough. 

my tube is 5 bottles long :]






custom fab 






frozennnn tubes (did them one at a time, {first time trying this double tube stand setup!} worked like a champpp)







dissolved and stirred for a few minutes in warm everclear, andd into the freezer she wenttt
looking gooood


here is pic of room temp bho yeeeeeeee






double timmeee, yesssss. and i made a mount for my tubes right by the outsidesss :] 





3 cans per tube. 6 total

took 3.5 minutes for first two cans. they fill her up prettty good.

let the last can just sprayyyyyyy through, 
SFV OG. hopefully it comes out good, 

leaving the tubes up to dry, gonna reblast in morning, also winterize that, and compare!!!!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 26, 2013)

wht yall have to say about my plastic caps :]
buddy been using them for years, cheap!!

i feel safer than ever now. i used to unpack my tubes, re pack, till i was finished blasting, butane every whereeeeeee.. now i will gladly let them dry over night, and reblast next day! 

boyy, been a good long night, hope urvyyy one has a gooood weekend, 

peas


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 26, 2013)

You guys do not do things by half. That is a brilliant rig Guz. But why only 3 cans per tube? I run three cans through 40gs of dry in a 10" tube. Have you run an extra can into an empty dish to see what you get?


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm off to my giant hardware store to finally see what's available to winterise my latest batch of oil. I've heard all sorts of alternatives to 100% alcohol like acetone, iso etc. Wouldn't have a clue myself.

Could someone give me the generic names of acceptable solvents I should look for that are suitable for winterising? I wanna make hash like you guys Thanks.


----------



## Fadedawg (Oct 26, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> I'm off to my giant hardware store to finally see what's available to winterise my latest batch of oil. I've heard all sorts of alternatives to 100% alcohol like acetone, iso etc. Wouldn't have a clue myself.
> 
> Could someone give me the generic names of acceptable solvents I should look for that are suitable for winterising? I wanna make hash like you guys Thanks.


Here is a chart of dielectric constants: http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/liquid-dielectric-constants-d_1263.html

Anything above 15 is considered polar, so Isopropyl, Acetone, Ethanol, and Methanol will all work, and in that order, with the Methanol doing the best job and the Iso doing the least. We use food grade 190 proof Ethanol for that purpose.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 26, 2013)

You could use any solvent with similar properties.. acetone will work better than iso, but unless you can get it pure..I wouldn't trust hardware store solvents, at the very least get an msds...
99%iso works alright, cheap and easy to get for me..ethanol is still the best for winterizing. a pain to acquire though

I love iso cause its a dollar a pint here


----------



## Twitch (Oct 26, 2013)

guzias your a mad man 2 tubes at once!!!!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 27, 2013)

Holy shit Guz nice work! How long are those tubes 5 ft?! Is there an advantage using skinny tubes vs fat tubes?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't think I'll do the stoneware without parchment paper again. The wax did stick a bit to it so the cookie got pretty broken up getting it out of there. I think I should have left it drying out a little longer too. Probably another hour would have been good.
Another 17% yield. Started with 437 grams of bud and ended up with around 75 grams of wax. 72 grams on the scale and a few grams left in the pyrex and stoneware..
Gonna try to upload the pics a different way. Hope it works!


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Fadedawg, qwiz


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 27, 2013)

Curious about this, does anyone else have a problem with the vacuum pulling wax through the paper? 

On several occasions my wax paper will be stuck to the container after a vac and some of the concentrate had bleed through?

This is the main issue I have with wax paper; and why I keep using those damn pads.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Parchment paper is what you want. Don't get the fancy parchment though. It sucks. I get a non bleached Brown parchment roll that does really well. Parody is right. Thin. Replace when it gets too worn out, or else you run into problems


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 27, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> Curious about this, does anyone else have a problem with the vacuum pulling wax through the paper?
> 
> On several occasions my wax paper will be stuck to the container after a vac and some of the concentrate had bleed through?
> 
> This is the main issue I have with wax paper; and why I keep using those damn pads.


Hey BlueJayz, do you mean parchment paper? You shouldn't be using wax paper. Two very different things. The wax on wax paper could melt and get into your oil or stick to your chamber.
Parchment paper is coated with silicone and wax paper is coated with soybean or paraffin. Wax paper shouldn't be used in heated ovens or chambers in our case.

If you're oil sticks to the parchment just let it cool a little before pulling it off.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 27, 2013)

Well I just FUCKED UP a batch!

I had a beauty batch nicely waxed up and firm at 125F. I was getting tired so I thought I'll just leave it on for a few more hours and set my alarm and have a nap for a bit. Thinking that it would wax up any un-waxed oil on the bottom of my dish.
Well I got up 4 hrs later to check it out and and it was a kind of waxy goo. Not oil and not crumbly wax but a kind of waxy pudding consistency. FUCK!  The temp crept up to 138F. I guess with this oil it was enough of a temp increase to make it change it's state.

I tried letting it cool then vac'n again etc. and it just wants to stay in this form.

Is there anything I can do to fix this or is just like this for good now? 

Guz I remember you said you have had this happen before. And you referred to it as perma goo I think. Did you find a way to fix it?


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 27, 2013)

Ill try a lower brand and see if I can find brown. thanks guys


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Goo fo life !! 

It happens man. And it's extremely frustrating. 

You pretty much still be such with that consistency. Is our purged enough? Does it crackle any under a flame?

If it's no crackle. Market it as some really dank taffy. Good luck!

You have pretty much mostly ruined consistency. But other than that. You got a good smelling, pretty taffy. 

On to the next one I say! Don't dead on the post. Look towards the future! Be careful with them heats!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 27, 2013)

Ya man no worries. I'm a believer that we learn the most by our own mistakes. Yes It was purged a long time and it went past shatter state, no bubbles etc. So it should burn nice and clean.

I'll keep it as personal. I put it in the freezer and it's solid hard so I'll keep it like that and when I want a hit just snap a chunk off.

I should have went with my gut instinct and pulled it out as soon as the surface was nice and firm.

All of my batches have waxed up between 115-130 but most at the 120F range.

Soooooo me's a ordering a vac oven! 

I figure I'll keep a couple chambers going to do all initial purging; then when I get it to a slow bubbling state move the batches to the oven to finish them off. at a nice even temp.

Having the chamber on the griddle for the final wax up is a little touch and go..If I gotta go out for a few hours or sleep etc..the chamber likes to slowly creep up in temp.

Gotta play it on the safe side and turn it down while I go out and sleep from now on till I get the vac oven.


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I was pointed this direction by SirDabs and fuck do you guys got skills! I've done about 15 bho runs over the last year, always heat matting, finally getting into vac purge and winterizing my extracts!

My BHO backround started in 2006 when I was living in norcal around the hills of coastal mendo helping my girls uncle blast trim for the farms. This was by far the sketchiest BHO setup I'd ever run but I had no fucking CLUE! Not to mention how harsh the shit was I WISH I knew about dewaxxin...
Also we were running a 2in 4 ft long piece of pvc with a 3/4 ball valve at the bottom to "regulate" flow! We blasted directly onto glass doors and after a day in the sun got out the paint chipper and made our 50%!!! Never again lol!!!

I've been reading on this thread from page 1 to page 105 over the last few days and I'm jumping ahead just to show a little of my newer tweaked process based on so many of the contributions of this very thread, as well as the concentrate section of RIU! 

Mad props to everyone for sharing the knowledge!

A basic run down of my process:
1. Usually my source flower/trim is decarbed so I throw the cans of tane as well as the trim/flowers into the freezer over night. 

2. I pack the tubes the following day (ancient Chinese secret) and throw them back into the freezer while I set up the BHO station (table outdoors with wood sheet over the top).

3. Welders gloves check, safety goggles check, I like to blast 4 x 100g tubes at a time, 2 cans each... Picked up the tubes blown by buddy who is wax master for a MIP an follow his tech pretty closely. It's highly regarded by him and he's gotten one of the highest unbiased thc% in the CO industry as of yet!!!

4. Each tube is blown into its own 6 cup pyrex dish for individual purging, even like on this last run I used all Bubblegum but still did separate pyrex so as to control the purge even more. Once stopped purging at room temp I whipped the shit and scraped it up to throw on parchment and freeze to rework.

After the freezer, before the winterizing...

4 x 100g tubes came out to 48g frozen not yet fully purged Bubblegum YUMM!!!

5. Ok I had to rewarm the frozen false shatter in order to mix in the 190 everclear... nice and SLOW....

Prefroze my filter and glass for a few hrs before beginning filtration. Would pour some, stick back in the freezer, pour some more....


Once all is poured into the filter I recovered with foil and stuck back in freezer overnight...

6. This morning I pulled out the soon to be winterized meds and CHECK IT OUT!

My filter is FULL O WAX!!! Ouch no wonder my lungs been aching! 

Is this finally the holy grail for non lung piercing oil rips?!!! Hope so 

7. Pour nice and slow.... According to my wax master friend it is near impossible to wax decarbed meds... Don't really care myself I just need a clean product that I don't gotta rip 5x to get where I need to be
I KNOW you guys KNOW WTF I'm talking bout!!!!


8. This is where I'm at currently. A nice low temp heat pad OUTSIDE purging the vapors...


OK now I'm back to page 105 of this thread and will hopefully be caught up in a day or so!

Happy Dabbing


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Helll yaaa man. I heard about them mendo peeps doing some crazy blasting. 

Glass doors was the most memorable one. Heard some would load up air tanks along with butane some how, and blast away onto the sheets. Scrape once ready... simple! But mehhhh

Ive been enjoying the likes. Looks like you just about pat the half way point on the thread 

Man. I gotta say. You got it. You almost done! Just let that pan sit out. Make sure debris don't contaminate it. 

Ever clear evaps really well. Way better than iso 99 .

I think it's ready enough once you touch it, and it don't stick. ( you be the judge though!) 

Hope to see results soon!! 

And enjoyyyyu. Properly winterized is amazingly smooth. Especially compared to some over wax filled bho. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Oooo. I also rec you get a fan blowing lightly over the Pyrex. And make sure the surface of the oil isn't above 88f  

Qwizo Will say no heat. Ooooo. But I say low heat, and fan Will make it come out much quicker. Check on it every few hours or so 

Glad to have you on board. 

Bc!!! Please get that oven. I want to see it work. See if it's with it 

Need your trial error, and reviews..thanks


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 27, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> dayumm. so your small fattys, hold roughly the same as my skinnys... i bet thats a work out though :]
> 
> got late, but still wanted to try out the new ish. sooo, today, i packed about 200 grams of ground buds per tube, and came up about a half oz, - oz short per tube, so i threw a similar re run to fill it in.. soooo roughly 215 this time per tube 430 total. :] almostttttttt a lb!! i could probably push it.. but i dunno, hopefully when it comes time to unpack them tehy aint toooo tough.
> 
> ...





My god man who the hell do you think you are climbing a space ladder to get onto that tube just to blast from the moon into a pan back on earth.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice work Garlic! Keep us posted on the progress. I haven't done the winterizing yet so I'm real interested!


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 27, 2013)

SaybianTv said:


> My god man who the hell do you think you are climbing a space ladder to get onto that tube just to blast from the moon into a pan back on earth.


Lolll. Luckily they are just short enough


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 27, 2013)

Guzia that skyladder beats my vac assist pour thru blast tower hands down. I already have to stand on a step stool to use my 150g tube, your making me think you should rent mine shafts or possibly a dry water well they got plenty of space for your tube.


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 27, 2013)

I need better names for my shit i think that's what my tek lacks. FD has already got the Terpinator and the Grim Reaper and now you with the Skyladder. 
Gotta come up with something before all the good names are gone.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 28, 2013)

lollllllllll, skyladder, thanks! ok, ya, we'll RIU T.M. that, "The Skyladder" and its fleet :]

how about a missile silo for my setup ? 

vac assisted pour though is pretty sweet though..been thinking about that ish.. 

how do you go about doing that? please expain im thinking>>>

vacuum > closed off valve to big empty vacuum chamber (full of vacuum)> valve >> assisted pour chamber >> tube?

you could draw a picture if thats easier :]


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 28, 2013)

I noticed on the everclear bottles it's grain alcohol. What stops people [normal ones that is] from drinking it? 
We've got methylated spirit here. 95% v/v ethanol the 5% of Idk what, is a stinky additive/s to stop people from putting it in the punch. 
I assume the 5% of stinky shit precludes metho as a satisfactory solvent?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2013)

"methylated spirits". Other typical additives include methanol, isopropyl alcohol, acetone, methyl ethyl ketone, methyl isobutyl ketone, and denatonium.
denatonium is often added to give the substance an extremely bitter flavor. Substances such as pyridine help to give the mixture an unpleasant odor, and emetic (vomiting) agents such as syrup of ipecac may also be included."

Soooo if you think your up to the task of removing any of the above....

You can drink ever clear but it is fairly irritating...


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah that's what I thought, thanks qwiz. I didn't get to the mega store today I'll go tomorrow & see what I can find.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2013)

Everclear dosent last long at my house, shit always ends up getting drank, gives a much better buzz than other stuff IMO, almost feels psycadelic opposed to just drunk blurryness, does a number on the stomach tho


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2013)

When I was younger I was sent to some sort of alcohol awareness type class .they told everyone of a kid that was dared to take how ever many(I forgot now) shots of ever clear..supposedly passes out and falls in his puke. Had burns all over his esophagus and face etc...

They told that story forever so I never knew if it was true.... but I didn't drink again till college


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2013)

Yea, you gotta mix it with somthin(I use orange juice) and not drink on a empty stomach...


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 28, 2013)

I mix it with my hash oil and drink it occasionally 

Once I started trying ever clear, my drinking slowed down!!! It's the real deal..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> I mix it with my hash oil and drink it occasionally
> .


Right, green dragon what? I make ever amber


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 28, 2013)

I prefer Aqua Velva with a hint of pure Sativa tincture and fresh ground OG flower powder to rim the glass


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 28, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> lollllllllll, skyladder, thanks! ok, ya, we'll RIU T.M. that, "The Skyladder" and its fleet :]
> 
> how about a missile silo for my setup ?
> 
> ...


Guz i showed you how to do it and you ignored it, the vacuum is pulled through the tube then the funnel then the collection vessel. This only works with an "waster Apirator pump" The pump is run on water so when the gas goes down the line it's mixed with water before released to atmosphere for even more reduced boomsquish. The major issue i see is my bottom flask isn't surrounded by dry ice which helps stop the butane from boiling. Nobody wants a muffin in a bottle, It's really just the thermos method setup in one continuous line. But my fluid was chilled to -40 so I got away with no external ice pack. I stop pulling the vac once the frost start melting on the outside of the blast tube. It's not a recommended Tek just something to be talked about. Like maybe if blah blah blah safety could go up 4x. It's safer from things like blowback thanks to the vacuum assist, it obviously needs wind protection so it doesn't get knocked over n so on, but I thought maybe it could be useful to the I have to blow up types.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 29, 2013)

i did not ignore it maybe over looked it!!?? im a busyy bee. honey beee :]

so. i are you recycling this butane? and/or just removing it safely ish indoors? :]

your setup looks clean.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 29, 2013)

My RockStar trim finished drying today so thought I would do a run of it to compare it to the fresh frozen RS buds I did just over a week ago.

I gotta say I think there is a greenish yellow tinge to the extract this time. I'm not positive cause I moved my set up to a different building and there is incandescent lighting in it where as there was fluorescence's in the other shop I was in before so maybe it's the lighting?

Guess time will tell as it finishes up..

I could fit a lot more weight in my tubes with this dried ground up trim than with ground up dried bud. I can fit between 210-240 grams of dried bud in my tubes but with this dried ground trim I fit 320 grams in the tubes.

So for a total I sprayed 600 grams of dried ground trim..

I air purged it with no heat for 12 hrs then I just put it on 80F to air purge for a few hours before I put it in the vac to muffin..


































​ 
Question for you guys: if there is a green tinge to it; is it true I could have put the oil out in sunlight for a couple of hours and the UV rays from the sunlight would remove the green tinge? I read that a couple places. Someone linked something the other day on the forum where someone was saying that and I heard it before too.
They say that it will remove the green tinge before the light can degrade the oil. Anyone ever try this?


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 29, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i did not ignore it maybe over looked it!!?? im a busyy bee. honey beee :]
> 
> so. i are you recycling this butane? and/or just removing it safely ish indoors? :]
> 
> your setup looks clean.


This could recycle it via a cold trap in between the bottle's tube and the exit under water. It's just a matter of getting it cold enough. Fuck me I could i just never thought of it cuzz I don't know how to handle a glass trap full of butane as it's not pressurized. That's the flaw why it can't recycle without becoming really dangerous at the end. That's best left to a Terpinator with all those sexy metal bolts and tubes. Yeah the idea of dropping that glass bottle thing from cold hands freaks me out, it could get violent as room temps try n agitate my butane while i scream who moved my giant thermos. Nah it makes it safe to theoretically blast indoor's cuzz it's a 1 way loop to outside but I'm not going to hell for even implying it. But you can clearly see in the photo I'm indoors near a window. The venturi pump is what makes it all super safe, and if you did have a fire just pull out the pump and let water spray everywhere. <-- not a safeguard against jack shit.


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 29, 2013)

B.C.OG
I've tried it, it will take an electric green tinge out of the oil, but it's not going to turn an overnight soak iso run into golden golden. 
That's Skunk Pharm tek, ask FadeDawg for more details. Yoda are you in BC like me and Vac?
http://skunkpharmresearch.com/chlorophyll-pickup-in-extractions/
http://skunkpharmresearch.com/getting-the-green-and-waxes-out-afterwards/


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok cool thanks.
Yes sir I'm on the beautiful coast!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 29, 2013)

Tc put up an example of some a while back...it works..turns it a beautiful red...he said it didn't hurt potency too much
But that red tint is quickly degrading thc


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh man a local dabstar, are you in the actual van scene like me or in the artic circle of canada like vac? I wish I knew grower's so i could please em with my oil and get a connect. I feel like my life is the luck of the draw and you never know when it's going to come up fan leaves.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 29, 2013)

I think a few - 6 hours in the sun will help..

I usually have my indoor lights on it. 

That's a fat tube. Sooo much butane. Can we see muffin?  do you go full muffin?


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sayb. The glass recycle does sound insane, unless you were in a very very controlled environment. Ahhh ok. So the butane exits outside somewhere? 

Okay okayy. Noice! 

A buddy does similar. But you say you have a special vacuum for this? He does it a bit lax, but still an enclosed blast, and exit outside


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep, super expensive exclusive can't have many many part's don't touch beware this pump is awesome pump. 
it's about 20 to 40 bux hehee, omg that little guy has done so many jobs, Im going to make and attachment so I can use it for _cupping therapy. 
http://www.amazon.com/Nalgene-6140-0010-Aspirator-Polypropylene-Threading/dp/B003OBYNBO
You need to have one of these around, kiss the hand pump days goodbye and say hello to your new wife friendly night vac pump. 28.5 hg
_


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 29, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Tc put up an example of some a while back...it works..turns it a beautiful red...he said it didn't hurt potency too much
> But that red tint is quickly degrading thc


Interesting. Was that with freshly sprayed stuff or was it after the butane or whatever it was evaporated then put in the daylight or already processed oil? Wondering if my trim will always give a green tinge I will have to make a solid game plan to try to get rid of that color.

Guzias1:


> [*I think a few - 6 hours in the sun will help..
> 
> I usually have my indoor lights on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 29, 2013)

The lighting in this shop is pissing me off! I wanna know if it's gonna turn out green!! 

Take this picture from one angle and it looks green tinged: 






Then took this picture from right above it and it looks dark gold bronzy. WTF?:


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 29, 2013)

Ya I'm impatient lol


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 29, 2013)

green spectrum from 45 degree's red spectrum from vertical. Is this the final in the pan? I've had it cook to brown on me during the bad ol days where blacker was better than greener. But i've also grammed out everything and found the green hue turn organge, maybe it's my clear containers. You don't have a shop lamp or something you can put one of the uv bulbs from home depot in? I think i stuck a nail in the wall hung some string and got busy. 

I do the uv treatment when the oil is dissolved in ethanol, light's not going anywhere to do any work for ya if it's in globs.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 29, 2013)

No its not done yet. I'm gonna put it in the vac chamber in about a half an hour so no time to UV it right now but I can try it with the next batch of trim oil I do if it looks like a green tinge.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 30, 2013)

*Oil looked pretty dark when I scraped it up off the pirex:*





*Didn't know what to expect from this muffin so I lined the shit out of the chamber with P paper:*





*Didn't muffin up too much at all thanks to the pre (light) heat purge on the skillet:*





*Muffin falling after only one full pull on the vac (poor picture quality through the vac lid):*





*Fallen muffin. Time for fold up:*





*Folded up at 65F:*





*Time to experiment with a silicone muffin mold:*





*Folded up oil in the muffin mold then in ramekin:*





*In the vac chamber and warmed to 85F. Sitting on stoneware:*





*Nice little muffin:*





*Muffin collapsed at only 20Hg. Good sign? Not a lot of tane left in it?*






Folded it back down and turned temp up a bit after that last picture. Gonna let it settle at 100F then full vac till shatter then turn up temp till waxes. Hopefully it loses some of the darker colors..


----------



## knucklehead bob (Oct 30, 2013)

Pardon me ladies and gents , I have only skipped through every 10th page or so . Does any one extract directly into a bowl of warm water ? Less time for boil off and a lot less scraping .


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Knuckle Bob. Yes! I have successfully sprayed into wan water. You can really see the butane escape well. And collect fairly very easy from top of water.

I did this once. Made wax! But tasted awful. I blame the tap water I used.

I'm still looking into this  

And bc. Liking your experiments! 
If it don't with the first time, tweak it. But don't give up! 

I'm waximg something right now. My temps seem all over the place. 110- 130. Can't stay home to monitor it. This sucks  but it looks like it's going


----------



## Kase (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes there is a couple on the site, but your creating much more hydro carbons with this method as well as oxidizing it. Much better product with a vacuum purge.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 30, 2013)

does butane straight up get trapped in our oil? 
i felt when i did the water wayt, it was wayyyyy easier toget a stable product, and ya. just easyyy purge in vacuum. have you done kase?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 30, 2013)

'but your creating much more hydro carbons"..? 
Say what now?... I don't follow


----------



## knucklehead bob (Oct 30, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Hi Knuckle Bob. Yes! I have successfully sprayed into wan water. You can really see the butane escape well. And collect fairly very easy from top of water.
> 
> I did this once. Made wax! But tasted awful. I blame the tap water I used.
> 
> ...


Been doin' it this way for a while now . I have no problem with flavor , by my and evryone else that uses it taste buds . I can get the sticky gooey stuff on up to near pie crust flake . It's all temp/time in the chamber/oven , which is only a stainless soup pot on a heating pad .


----------



## Kase (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry meant to say that I have heard this from others... I think personally it's gonna be like a typical wax.


----------



## Kase (Oct 30, 2013)

Why do you do that if it's going into a vac, your adding more moisture to remove it in the vac after.... the only people I know doing this do so because they don't have a vac.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 30, 2013)

Any of y'all ever water whip your oil?
While purging add a drop or few and work in, I always thought it did wonders for waxing without getting that nasty cookie/brownie I always see..helping to keep it moist and let it wax before stabilizing but idk only experimented a few times...but humid air is definitely good either way 
(Disclaimer- don't take any of my advice that ends in idk)


----------



## knucklehead bob (Oct 30, 2013)

This is how I like it


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 30, 2013)

this is how I like it

But looks nice...kinda like Frenchy brown pressed stuff


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks bomb knucklehead, I like to try and leave a little moisture in the wax too, better flavor than fully Dryd I tink


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey everyone this is my first batch of winterized bho! Has been sitting on a seed mat temp 85'-90'f for the last 2-3 days. 



When I tilt it I can still see the ripples on the surface of the oil as if it's not totally purged or its just warm...

There is nice dry thin spot in the middle that I've been dabbing off for true controlled variable experimentation and damn this dab is SMOOTH!


Any idea how long it needs to stay on low temp heat mat? 
I don't wanna take it under purged as I want to have an accurate calculation of end yield after winterizing (minus a dab or ten )
The tell tale alcohol flavor is nonexistent so maybe I'm there?

Happy dabbing!


----------



## knucklehead bob (Oct 30, 2013)

Kase said:


> Why do you do that if it's going into a vac, your adding more moisture to remove it in the vac after.... the only people I know doing this do so because they don't have a vac.


There is a step or two before vacuum . Fold over the parchment paper and squeegee the water out , then in the freezer for a minute or two to seperate it from the paper . Then if you have to fold it again , just let it warm up a little , fold & freeze again and then into the vacuum .


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh and Yoda guy with the weird name......ive read studies saying uv-c will turn cbda into thc, you know, if done before decarbing...I would go that route and yes whether you use sun or UV it must be in solution for it to have the desired effect..or else you end up with a dark outside and a light inside like pressed hash


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Qwiz! Why do you think this oil from the dry trim came out with a green tinge? It went straight on the racks after processing and was dried nice and evenly. I ground it up in the blender then sprayed as per usual. The oil from the buds from that same crop didn't come out green at all..How can I keep this from happening? I have around 400 lbs (wet frozen) of trim stored up!!! No exaggeration it's prob a bit more than that actually. It's been my bubble making supply up till now. Was hoping I could make decent bho with it.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey Guz I found with the strains I've ran so far 130 is about max I ever wanna go to wax up. It was when I went only slightly over that when I got perma goo.
Lately I've been getting everything to wax up between 110-120. Takes a little longer than 130 but I think it's way safer!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 30, 2013)

Well.....I've no idea what you mean.... "The oil from the buds from that same crop didn't come out green at all" what did you do differently? 

Oh wait..after rereading, your saying the trim made green oil and the bud made good oil? The more cuts in your product and the more ruptured plant cells will make it green allowing access to the plants icky polar innards...really no way around that.. I personally feel fresh frozen makes a cleaner extract than dry frozen but I've never compared or went backwards in my progress to achieve better quality..

If you can afford it the hexane/saline wash removes the green nicely...the sun will work too....I try to never use trim and just use an entire plant that's dedicated to hash with no cuts..that may not be possible for you though....


Just be careful on dense too nugs or solvent won't make its way through....one more reason airy sativas are best for hash


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 30, 2013)

Ya Qwiz I can totally do that. We are taking one down this weekend so I will make sure ALL the lower popcorn buds are not trimmed at all. Just plucked off the plants whole. Sweeeet! Less processing time too that way


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 30, 2013)

something about grinding too fine, and or grinding trim tends to leave a greenish hue..vthe less agitation.. the better.. i think packing really tight trim will also crush it even further.. 

you packed nearly 100grams extracorrect with the trim?

maybe ease off on the packing.. but still make sure its snug, and even..

annddddd.

130 has worked for me many of times. but also has good it on me.

i do believe 100-120 is safer. but slower. ... 

i hate how slow it can be a lot times though.. thus perma goos.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't know why more ground trim fit in the tubes than ground bud. I didn't pack it any firmer. I take the handle end of a screw driver and just lightly pack it down. I don't press it to compact it at all.

I'll try easing off on the grind


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 30, 2013)

Picked up some Kush from a friend today cause my RockStar isn't off the drying racks quite yet and I got impatient not running anything today in the chamber.
Gotta have more oil!!
Trying out the frozen tane and tubes this time around


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 30, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Interesting. Was that with freshly sprayed stuff or was it after the butane or whatever it was evaporated then put in the daylight or already processed oil? Wondering if my trim will always give a green tinge I will have to make a solid game plan to try to get rid of that color.
> 
> Yoda, my efforts are rather primitive compared to you guys. I only use leaf, trim & crappy head but my oil is always a golden to dark golden colour.
> 
> ...


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 30, 2013)

Well wtf greylord what am I doing different with my trim than you are with yours? My trim is spread out on drying screens then slow cold dried at 50% humidity. When It's dry I put it in a blender to grind it up finer. I then filled my tubes and sprayed. The trim was not frozen; just dried, ground, then sprayed.

How do you prepare your trim for extraction?


----------



## SaybianTv (Oct 30, 2013)

Dam BCOG a guy can't even get an ice cube for a soda round your freezer eh? 
Dude how do you feel bout this mmpr, I've only had my grow lic since august so it's kinda too late for me to setup, i've just been making oil for my prescription out of donated material. My rental just doesn't have the power to grow, i barely got enough for my table saw without blowing a fuse, but I make a unique oil so maybe my luck will change. Maybe 75 grams of bubba are in the oven and I'd do anything to never see that bubble gum tasting lemon won't shatter over curved mofo.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 30, 2013)

To date I've just dried & stored until I spray. I have to sometimes shred some stem into the mix because it's too fine. About 70% leaf, the rest crappy bud. Just sprayed everything at room temp. 
So, it's dry, ground up, room temp gas & mix. Oh & I passed 3 cans through 40gs each time. That's it.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 30, 2013)

SaybianTv said:


> Dam BCOG a guy can't even get an ice cube for a soda round your freezer eh?
> Dude how do you feel bout this mmpr, I've only had my grow lic since august so it's kinda too late for me to setup, i've just been making oil for my prescription out of donated material. My rental just doesn't have the power to grow, i barely got enough for my table saw without blowing a fuse, but I make a unique oil so maybe my luck will change. Maybe 75 grams of bubba are in the oven and I'd do anything to never see that bubble gum tasting lemon won't shatter over curved mofo.


Salmon, prawns, weed and butane! Freezer's full of Westcoast delicacies!! 
The mmpr is a joke going to Licensed Producers. It will be good for the government and the black market but bullshit for legitimize patients that should be able to grow and produce their own medicine. I'm all for people earning their own way by whatever means they can if it isn't hurting anyone, but I'm also all for peoples need for medicine. The mmpr did get out of hand and needed some re structuring but not the way they are planning on doing it. There's some court shit going on though so time will have to tell. 
Think we are going the route of a dictatorship.
The Bubba is a decent med for an Indica. I don't smoke a lot these days compared to my younger years but I do enjoy the more couch lock indica's myself. I enjoy the headiness of the OG and RStar too once and a while but I like melting into relaxation when I get high now days, not the cerebral anxiety from some of the Sativa hybrids I've come across..
What Lemon was it? LH Lemon Hash or Lemon Skunk or?



GreyLord said:


> To date I've just dried & stored until I spray. I have to sometimes shred some stem into the mix because it's too fine. About 70% leaf, the rest crappy bud. Just sprayed everything at room temp.
> So, it's dry, ground up, room temp gas & mix. Oh & I passed 3 cans through 40gs each time. That's it.


That's fucked then I'm doing the same thing with my trim and get a green tinge. I dunno I'll play with it..3 cans for 40 grams holy shit that's a lot. I usually do a can per oz and it is always coming out clear by the last can..


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah I realise now from you guys that 3 cans is excessive.
I'm thinking that the blender may be your problem. I know your doing much larger quantity than I but is it possible to dry, then break it up by hand? I was donated some really old leaf. It was so dry when I got it that it powdered quite easily & I had to add some shredded stalk so that it didn't pack too tight. Even this batch wasn't green. Try breaking your gear up by hand. At least you'll know if the blender is to blame for the colour.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd say stuff trim straight into tube without blender... 

You won't yield as much. But it will be a better product

And! I say you get a better color. 500p you say? 

Try out a run with one full tube.hope to see good results


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't break up my trim at all before I wash it. The trim already should have all the good stuff on the outside waiting to be washed off. Buds only need to get broken up so the solvent can penetrate in around them. I think the blender is prolly the issue. I noticed a diffference in 2 washes I did last week were I just broke up some of the buds too much, and got a bit of green in one of the washes. I wish I had more quantity to work with, but am very glad I at least have quality!!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for the advice! I'm puzzled though because I blender all my bud and it turns out a nice sandy tan color or a sandy amber color with no green at all.

It was just that trim that was dark and green. 

this trim was 80% machine trim though and only about 20% hand trim sugar leaves. I bet you the machine beats the shit out of the trim and gives it too much exposed cuts where the chlorophyll has too much opportunity to come out..We use the spinner machines and they aren't very kind.

Ok so I will do some controlled tests to see what the fuck is up for sure. I have my blended bud in tubes in the freezer that I will spray tonight then I will do some of the same buds without breaking them at all, then some buds just broke a bit but no blender to compare them all. I'll take pics along the way them post them up.

And when we process this weekend I'll make sure the machine trim is separate from the hand trim so I can run them separate to see if it's the machine trim fucking the color up.

You guys got my brain workin now. I'll get to the bottom of it!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 31, 2013)

Blender never made any real noticeable difference for me except its faster, be cool to see a side by side tho


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 31, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Blender never made any real noticeable difference for me except its faster, be cool to see a side by side tho


Ya man my gut is telling me it's the machine trim that has been bashed up too much.

I'm gonna spray my blender kush buds today and then non blender buds and do a direct comparison with both batches in the chamber together..

Then when I have new trim this weekend I'm going to do a side by side comparison with: sugar hand trim non blendered, sugar hand trim blendered, and some machine trim again too.

But I think the machine trim is garbage cause this batch I just did won't wax up at all either. Went cool temps; increasing it very slowly up to 130F..It just wanted to stay gooey the whole time no matter what temp after all the bubbles were purged out. Usually I'll see thickening/stiffening after 100F but with this machine trim oil there was none of that and it's dark as fuck!

I wish I would have separated all our trim into two separate batches of machine trim and hand trim this whole time I have been stock piling it. It's all mixed. Everything I have frozen is all mixed. I might be chucking it all out if I can't get good oil out of it


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 31, 2013)

Dude, I'm super envoyous of how muh material you have to work with...I have so many crazy ideas and experiments i wanna try, just no material to do it with...but if you can't get good oil just dry ice hash it kief is always nice, makes killer edibles too...or send it to me lol


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 31, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Dude, I'm super envoyous of how muh material you have to work with...I have so many crazy ideas and experiments i wanna try, just no material to do it with...but if you can't get good oil just dry ice hash it kief is always nice, makes killer edibles too...or send it to me lol


Hey man if you have any ideas you want me to try let me know. I love experimenting with MJ. Ya I was making bubble with all my trim up till recently when I started making the BHO. I still have friends who want the bubble though. I like bubble too. Have been making it for few years now. I just can't ever make enough bubble to keep up with the trim stockpiling. My buddies wife also makes edibles with some of our trim too; brownies, butter tarts, banana bread etc. from the butter from the trim.
I have friends that make old school black hash too so I may have to get rid of a bunch of the mixed trim to them. From now on I think I'll just keep all the hand trim for oil and I wont run any of our popcorn buds through the machines either. I'd give some to you if you were close by!




SaybianTv said:


> Dam BCOG a guy can't even get an ice cube for a soda round your freezer eh?
> Dude how do you feel bout this mmpr, I've only had my grow lic since august so it's kinda too late for me to setup, i've just been making oil for my prescription out of donated material. My rental just doesn't have the power to grow, i barely got enough for my table saw without blowing a fuse, but I make a unique oil so maybe my luck will change. Maybe 75 grams of bubba are in the oven and I'd do anything to never see that bubble gum tasting lemon won't shatter over curved mofo.


Hey Saybian what kind of oil are you making? You were saying it's a unique oil..Do you want to try doing something with my machine trim stuff? I dunno man it wouldn't wax up for me and I got a green tinge from it. I'll play with it a bit more if you want and if I can get it to produce something decent from it your more than welcome to get some from me. I have tooooooo much!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 31, 2013)

Off to get some more butane. Fuck this shit is expensive around my area!! Anyone know where to get good stuff cheap in the Vancouver BC area!?
I'm buying it for $4.80/can. Gotta find a way to get a bulk commercial price or something!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 31, 2013)

Gotta get a closed loop with recovery .


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 31, 2013)

That sounds like you found the problem Yoda. It must be the trimmer as you say.

I'm intrigued how you guys use A1 bud & don't break it up much. Have any of you tried a side by side test of lightly broken up bud to a much finer prep?
Has anyone done a soak on a batch of lightly broken bud after the butane pass? 

I understand why we make hash off-course, for personal use, but why do some of you guys make commercial quantity from premo bud? Listening to the prices you pay, I can't see how making oil from A1 bud can add any value above what the bud is worth in the 1st place? Or do I have that wrong & making oil improves profit over bud?
Is it because hash is easier to sell than bud? Or a medical requirement for some patients?

Sorry but this has been intriguing me since I've been here at C&E.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 31, 2013)

I was in a head shop this evening and I think I will have a deal with the shop owner next week to go in on a skid load of tane from his supplier for cheaper prices! 



Thundercat said:


> Gotta get a closed loop with recovery .


Ok something else to look into. I haven't read about this at all yet but I saw it mentioned here and there. So we can somehow capture evaporating tane? That would be sweet but how do we compress it and can it again or is it just for soaking? I'll read about it tonight thanks TC!



GreyLord said:


> That sounds like you found the problem Yoda. It must be the trimmer as you say.
> 
> I'm intrigued how you guys use A1 bud & don't break it up much. Have any of you tried a side by side test of lightly broken up bud to a much finer prep?
> Has anyone done a soak on a batch of lightly broken bud after the butane pass?
> ...


I'll be doing a side by side comparison of blender bud oil vs. just hand broken apart bud oil. Made out of the same exact crop of bud. I'll post the pics up and results.

Yes to a few of your thoughts. There is a high demand for potent good wax/budder/honeycomb. Yes, the value is higher than bud even when you consider yields of 15-20% back from the bud. Has to be a certain quality though. High demand for winterized shatter also where I'm from.
And yes it has very good medical qualities. I'm going to try to acquire some pure Sativa's to make some oil for patients that have asked for it also.
There is a very large supply of bud in BC but not a very large supply of extracts. Especially in some other provinces in Canada.
Not sure what the situation is like in the USA.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 31, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Ya man my gut is telling me it's the machine trim that has been bashed up too much.
> 
> I'm gonna spray my blender kush buds today and then non blender buds and do a direct comparison with both batches in the chamber together..
> 
> ...


Noooooooo! Don't ditch it yoda, you can melt it into some coconut oil & make some cookies. I LOVE the high from eating mj. It's definitely a different high to smoking it.
Sorry to see your having issues but I predict in the not too distant future you'll have it all down pat, looking back & laughing at todays frustrations.
It's a good idea doing side by side comparisons, it's the only way to figure it out.

The bud is in the blender dry, right? The bud is trimmed in the dooberlackey when it's green, yeah? The blades must be breaking up the cells of the leaf resulting in green hash. [Do you see any green juice on the blades of the bud trimmer after a while, or just scissor hash?] That's my guess. The results of your tests are eagerly awaited.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 1, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> Noooooooo! Don't ditch it yoda, you can melt it into some coconut oil & make some cookies. I LOVE the high from eating mj. It's definitely a different high to smoking it.
> Sorry to see your having issues but I predict in the not too distant future you'll have it all down pat, looking back & laughing at todays frustrations.
> It's a good idea doing side by side comparisons, it's the only way to figure it out.
> 
> The bud is in the blender dry, right? The bud is trimmed in the dooberlackey when it's green, yeah? The blades must be breaking up the cells of the leaf resulting in green hash. [Do you see any green juice on the blades of the bud trimmer after a while, or just scissor hash?] That's my guess. The results of your tests are eagerly awaited.


Ok I over reacted the oil didn't turn out green but a milk chocolate brown..and it only taffy'd. It didn't wax up. I tried for so long changing temps etc. And my temp increases were sooooooo slow..
The lighting is pretty fucked in that shop with incandescent bulbs and when I sprayed the trim it did look green tinged to me but I dunno it turned out ok but I need honeycomb not taffy...I'll experiment some more with it. And yes it may make a big difference if it was deep frozen.
The silicone muffin mold worked well:













​I think I started with around 600 grams of trim ( too tired to look that up right now) so It's around 8-9% return for trim. Quite a large difference from the return I've been getting from bud of 17-18% but trim is a bonus so you know...

I think I will figure this trim thing out and still get it to wax up and still get it to be lighter colored. I have optimism and I'm stubborn as fuck 

Yes GreyLord we trim the bud right off the plants fresh. No green on blades or scissors. Just nice finger hash.

On another note: I sprayed the Kush I got from a friend last night. It sat in the cold evaporating on it's own with no fans or heat over night and for about 8 hrs today. It looks amazing and smells killer!
I'll post up some pics soon. I'm just about to vac purge it.
The buds were blendered and frozen in the tubes and my tane was all deep frozen.
I'm going to do up a separate thread with the comparison to not blendered buds. I think the conclusions will surprise some people if my suspicions are correct..

I took some 30x USB microscope pictures of the before and after pics and it's very, very telling


----------



## GreyLord (Nov 1, 2013)

Man they must be fussy buggers where you live, that hash looks good enough to eat.

If worse ever comes to worse & someone has hash that's too sticky to sell, all is not lost, you just need a good marketing strategy. Do what I did to my 1st few batches [it was before I joined Riu, I didn't know any better, haha].
Make a mix of good bud, let it dry out, powder it up & add it to warm oil. Just enough till it's not sticky, roll it into a ball. Then sell it as hash from some exotic part of the world. They wouldn't know any better. Naturally it nails you to the couch. I guarantee there'll be a small percentage of users who will prefer this hash over something superior, it's just human nature. Then when you use different strains of pot giving your 'exotic hash' a different look, taste & high, just use the opportunity to stroke an ego "Your becoming a REAL connoisseur aren't you mate? Can't get anything past you, THIS one, comes from the mountains of Pakistan." haha
Most people under 30 here in Aus have never seen hash so they have nothing to compare. Strangely, mine looks, smells, smokes & tastes just like hash. The mixed in bud can't be seen to the naked eye because the very dry bud must absorb the oil. I've got a friends 23yo son & his mates convinced it's Afghani hash [Aus has MORE than it's fair share of Afghani 'refugees'.] smuggled in by towel heads. hahaha The young blokes love it.

I'm getting a lesson in how to up load pics in a few weeks time, so if I'm not a complete retard, I'll post some pics of my 'hash' then.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 1, 2013)

Haha GL that's some funny shit. Ya actually I haven't even tried getting rid of the taffy yet. I have a few batches of it so far and actually the first batch of taffy I made is actually starting to kind of butter up on it's own from sitting out in room temp now for a couple of weeks. Hopefully it will butter right up. Weird but looks like it might. 

The picture thing is easy man just get a photobucket free account and upload the pics to that website then copy and paste it in the thread..


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 2, 2013)

I had a batch I did last week turn into wax over the course of the week just sitting in a parchment paper at room temp. Its very fragrant, and looks nice havn't tried any yet. I've had a couple do that, usually they start out as shatter, though this one was more of a golden taffy.


----------



## GreyLord (Nov 2, 2013)

Yoda, wouldn't you need either a pressurised system or keep the butane liquid to collect it?

I was going to suggest to look for distributers who sell to tobacconists, small grocers & the like. You can find them in the phone book. Or, if you have a local manufacturer or distributor/agent for a brand, ask if you can order direct, if not, ask for a list of sub-agents. Just have a good alibi story to explain quantities needed [grandma is a heavy cig smoker? Idk, can't think of a good one of the top of my head. ] They'd love a steady customer & your cutting out the middleman. You'd get it for at least half of what your paying or less. Atm I'm getting Ventii for $3.43 a can for a box of 6. I don't use much so that'll do me.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I had a batch I did last week turn into wax over the course of the week just sitting in a parchment paper at room temp. Its very fragrant, and looks nice havn't tried any yet. I've had a couple do that, usually they start out as shatter, though this one was more of a golden taffy.


This is very promising information!



GreyLord said:


> Yoda, wouldn't you need either a pressurised system or keep the butane liquid to collect it?
> 
> I was going to suggest to look for distributers who sell to tobacconists, small grocers & the like. You can find them in the phone book. Or, if you have a local manufacturer or distributor/agent for a brand, ask if you can order direct, if not, ask for a list of sub-agents. Just have a good alibi story to explain quantities needed [grandma is a heavy cig smoker? Idk, can't think of a good one of the top of my head. ] They'd love a steady customer & your cutting out the middleman. You'd get it for at least half of what your paying or less. Atm I'm getting Ventii for $3.43 a can for a box of 6. I don't use much so that'll do me.


I've yet to look into the closed loop system. Gonna read up on that soon. Gotta find a way to reduce the cost of butane. Recycling it would be great!
I was thinking the same thing GL. I got the name of the distributor for Canada off the back of the butane can. Gonna see if my friends that run a grow store can bring it in for me at a commercial price.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 2, 2013)

I got 23% return yield back on the Kush I just ran to Honeycomb!!!!! Turned out nice and blonde and smells soooo dank! It's the stuff I ran of dried blendered buds frozen. Gonna do the comparison with un-blendered buds and post up the thread of the full comparison after I run the next batch..
Couple pics of it:


----------



## midnitetoak (Nov 2, 2013)

That looks f-in amazing master Yoda! Like peanut brittle....this thread is a treasure trove of good info. I plan to try my first BHO run next week, I got just about all the equipment I need already but couldn't afford a vac pump & chamber like that phat setup you got. Is it possible to make wax that looks all dry like that using a hand brake bleeder & mason jar chamber?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 2, 2013)

midnitetoak said:


> That looks f-in amazing master Yoda! Like peanut brittle....this thread is a treasure trove of good info. I plan to try my first BHO run next week, I got just about all the equipment I need already but couldn't afford a vac pump & chamber like that phat setup you got. Is it possible to make wax that looks all dry like that using a hand brake bleeder & mason jar chamber?


Hey midnite thanks man! I'm real new to this bho deal so sorry I'm no expert but I have seen vids and pics of guys using the hand pumps and mason jars to make it.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 3, 2013)

yoda, you are making killer stuff man keep it up


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Twitch man! I gotta try for some shatter in a day or two. Got a lot of requests for it this week. Can you offer any tips for me with making shatter?


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 3, 2013)

After muffin. And melt down. Have you noticed it go from shatter clear
To fog, then wax?

Pull it out just prior to fog.

And store sealed up, or else it will wax


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> After muffin. And melt down. Have you noticed it go from shatter clear
> To fog, then wax?
> 
> Pull it out just prior to fog.
> ...


Right on Guz thank you! That's where my head was at too.

Gonna give the shatter a go this week with a small batch.

So I got all my tubes ready and they're freezing up. I'm gonna do that second batch of the kush with lightly broken up buds comparing it to the last batch of blendered ones I did in those last pics I posted up. I will blast them tonight and let air purge till morning so should have the results tomorrow night. Sure can't fit near as much lightly broken up buds in the tubes as the blendered stuff.

Also have some tubes with RockStar and OG loaded and freezing up.

New fresh hand trim and machine trim on the racks drying up for a new comparison run on those too soon.


----------



## midnitetoak (Nov 4, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Hey midnite thanks man! I'm real new to this bho deal so sorry I'm no expert but I have seen vids and pics of guys using the hand pumps and mason jars to make it.


Coulda fooled me that shit looks nice. Guess we will see how it does...plan to do my first BHO run tonight


----------



## blackforest (Nov 5, 2013)

Tell them it's a vacuum chamber, what the hell do you think I use it for. Awesome vacuum experiments, including degassing silicone. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbSvzD8g_S0


----------



## midnitetoak (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok so I have arrived at the conclusion that it's next to impossible to make honeycomb with a hand powered mityvac however, clear purged BHO shatter is relatively easy. I was amazed how quickly you can go from blasting to a finished product within a few hours. I also recognize the danger inherent in making BHO if common sense is not applied. So here's some pics of my first try at BHO I think it came out good..it vapes & tastes nice; texture is like an amber jolly rancher
The pics show vac process after 3x purges and then after 7x Then after 9x called it done & test dabbed yum


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2013)

Sweet man, glad it went well!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 5, 2013)

Right on Midnite! You are on your way with this addictive hobby!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 5, 2013)

Will be running some of these pretty fruits soon  Cali OG OldSchool!


----------



## Twitch (Nov 6, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> ​


lmao yes, i just scrapped mine and got drying racks that hang from the ceiling


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 6, 2013)

Pulling the plug is sometimes the hardest thing to do...


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 6, 2013)

woah... that was a reply to something like 29 pages ago... anyway, whats up people , dont know how i ended up here but i see you guys have been busy since we last spoke... suppose i'll post some pics or something since this is awkward... why does your signature say R.I.P VacPurge????????!!!!


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 6, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> View attachment 2864911View attachment 2864912View attachment 2864913View attachment 2864914View attachment 2864915
> 
> Five different samples extracted at subzero temperatures, purged at 115F, and then waxed in steps to 140F.


Duuuude that looks amazing...


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 6, 2013)

I usually get a more green color from ground up material as apposed to the lighter golds i get from unground lightly packed material(as when i pack my material in with a pole or hanger type wire of some sort, i use kind of a stir and pack method until what i put in, is half the size it was and continue until my tube is fully packed, but if you look closely you can see the material isnt crumbled and crushed, just broken into smaller pieces)...


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 6, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Off to get some more butane. Fuck this shit is expensive around my area!! Anyone know where to get good stuff cheap in the Vancouver BC area!?
> I'm buying it for $4.80/can. Gotta find a way to get a bulk commercial price or something!


I can get power 5 for 25$us a case, if its legal and less expensive i wouldnt have a problem middle manning for you


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 6, 2013)

I didnt expect to come back and everything to be so alive!! Fuck yeah! A moment of silence for VP  He was like the "Butters" of the group he will be missed... *moment of silence* I been kicking around some inventions to blast indoors, i'll probably post them up on here and see what we can come up with. I experimented with light dimmers and reptile pads, but i didnt realize my batteries in my IR therm were bad so my temps were off about 20+ degrees. didnt figure that out until i returned to different sized mats to petsmart (ooooooh i get it, Pet Smart...Petsmart...duuuuumb *ahem* anyway... yeah >_< 

pretty much dont know what im talking about just feeling left out of the convo so...


I usually blast into a round pyrex glass pie pan... makes it so i can scrape 99% of the wax as the "corners" have a better transition, does anyone else do this?



Umm...

I like to let my crumble get that Moon rock look, i love taking a piece of moon rock and rolling it into a string tossing it in a rolling paper adding enough tobacco to make it burn nice and even throw a crutch on the end and space travel... when i cant dab or my pen isnt charged that is... or pretty much any excuse i get.

(excuse my shitty camera)


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoa whoa whoa......add tobacco??
Nah man.....party fowl


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2013)

Where you from anyway (page wise) don't think I know ya
Good to have you aboard...


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 6, 2013)

Tobacco wtf!! No! Nice wax + tobacco= Sprinkle in some flowers instead!


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 6, 2013)

zpfunk said:


> Itter transition, does anyone else do this?
> 
> View attachment 2884383View attachment 2884384View attachment 2884385
> 
> ...


zpfunk.. dayum.. you were around for like a second, now you back for a second. helloooo again. niceeee moon rocks. whats strains?


----------



## midnitetoak (Nov 6, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Right on Midnite! You are on your way with this addictive hobby!


Yeah honey oil sure is addicting.....it's taking all I got to not turn my remaining stash into shatter. Can't wait til I have some fresh trim/buds to run. I revegged same strains back out so I will have quality material to work with in about 8 weeks or so


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey everyone I've been frolicking in the magical world of BHO since dissecting this thread and putting the old noggin to use...

My last post here was of some winterized oil... 

Here's the last batch...

Blasted 4x 100g tubes into a single pyrex, then hot h2o bath until able to whip and put on heat source...


Really slowing the bubbling so safe to bring inside...


Here is something I'm very excited to share with all of you! Bought a 5 piece stainless pick set at HF for $5! There is a perfect dabber and also a scythe looking pick tool that I bent to a 45' angle and can easily chuck into my power drill!



Never again will I be hand whipping!
I'm purging on an electric griddle with a deep dish lasagna pan filled with rice! 
Can easily keep a consistent 120'-130'f!



So I whipped, let sit for 1hr, whipped again, one more hr, then scraped everything into the center before heading to bed.


34g oil from 400g smalls...


Also some pictures of bubble hash I made!


Now I know this is a long post but there is so much info to share!

My friend has been running all my machined trim and is only getting goo its not waxing, interesting. Though it does shatter at room temp, whew!

Also no matter if it's trim or bud I always can fit approx 100g in each tube!
The only difference is yield! the quality is always the same, color and consistency given the quality of starting material. 

How is my loading process different from what I've seen here?
1. All material is frozen before hand, including cans of tane in the freezer overnight. 

2. I use stainless steel screens not sure the micron but have never had contaminate pull through the screens.

3. I use a cheapo food chopper to get my buds/trim as small as possible so I can pack that tube to its capacity!
****Note this is a make or break for most folks and can be where a lot of people get the green tinge! The secret key is DRY ICE!!!!! SHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!***

4. Once all the tubes are fully packed I go an medicate to get ready the forearm workout (eventually will build a sick tube holder...)

The rest is history and you guys know it better than I but I promise I'm studying hard! 

Thanks for everyone's input and happy dabbing !

GT


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey Garlic right on good to see you in action! I love the look of bubble. I miss it. Haven't made any in awhile now. My friend is going to take over my bubble processing cause I'm too into the BHO thing now. Looking great man!


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 8, 2013)

This my friend is where im at in the forums... and im aware, a spliff is like anal sex some people wouldn't dare, some people cant get enough and all Europeans love it... its like a super mini blunt, and i can get just the perfect lvl of dosage and smoke on the job with everyone who's smokes cigarettes... not a natural transition for a non(cigarette) smoker id imagine...


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 8, 2013)

Those were all made from random strains, I got the various trim from someone with a mystery garden that was all unkown strains... I've had a few forever goos too, the kind that make me say "ill never do this again" but that problem stopped when I Stopped doin runs with bag shake and trim that is crappy, my rule for trim no matter how many triches. I can see with my scope is, if it doesn't stink like a gro op when I open the bag, its gonna be a waste of time...


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 8, 2013)

Shit I got 2 cans of tane left in the freezer an my buddies suppose to be bringing a chunk of his master pack over today!

I get nervous when I drop below 8 cans in the freezer!!!

So I had some outdoor Hindu Kush comedown that looked/smelled great on the vine, true hindu shit funk...

After pulling it off the drying racks it just was not appealing in the least vs my indoor Hindu being sweetly funky not shit funky...

SO I FUCKING BLASTED THAT SHIT INTO OIL!!!

Fresh from hot h2o purge... Get mr whip shit out!

After a single pass whip..

Before bed at 120'f...


This am, check out how it flipped! 
Dry dehydrated wax with a distinct GOOD Hindu scent. 

I've always heard it but now fully see the fresher your material the better it flips to crumble!


Also I returned my HF single stage 2.5cfm 75 micron Vac pump cause I was gonna just stick to winterizing... 
Then a buddy comes along offering a 4cfm dual stage 25 micron Vac pump for some consult work and BAMM I'm back on the Vac Purge train!!


I just picked up a piece of 1in thick 16x16 acrylic from our local everything plastics manufacturer. 
Also have all my fittings so now I just gotta drill a hole in my desiccant chamber for the bulkhead and do a couple dry runs.


Thanks again everyone for sharing your knowledge and experiences!

Without everyone's input we'd never be able to weather the shit-storm of BHO shit-hype perpetuated by ignorant shit-stoners and ruthless shit-dispensary owners!

An I DO believe winterized wax to be the best thing since the Persians started using their rugs to make hash!!!

GT


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 8, 2013)

zpfunk said:


> This my friend is where im at in the forums... and im aware, a spliff is like anal sex some people wouldn't dare, some people cant get enough and all Europeans love it... its like a super mini blunt, and i can get just the perfect lvl of dosage and smoke on the job with everyone who's smokes cigarettes... not a natural transition for a non(cigarette) smoker id imagine...


First time I smoked "spin" I think Is what he called it was with this British kid who swore it was the best way to smoke..anyway it was a 50/50 mix of tobacco and herb, took a fat bong rip and felt retarded for a couple minutes lol, I still prefer just weed, but the tobacco adds a extra kick for sure


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 8, 2013)

Yoda have you ran that shit yet?!
I do smoke a lot as well as being subbed to 843 threads(just checked) if you posted it in another thread in c&e my bad


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey Garlic nice lookin oil man! Looks like it's starting to wax a bit already in the pirex but it could just be the picture. I had some chemo the other day I ran for my friend that waxed really quickly before I even put it in the chamber. Should have took some pics of it. Was very stanky too.

Hey Qwiz no man not yet. Still on the racks for another 5 days or so. I do real slow cold drying like 15 days for the larger buds and about 13 days for the regular sized ones.
I love the OG it makes a really orange/amber wax  Takes a lot longer to wax up than the other strains I've ran so far though.


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey thanks Yoda it's been from gathering info here and there and applying it! I like the results of this 9 day harvested "fresh frozen" hindu wax... 


Gotta keep my temp on check cause I don't wanna goo it! Man does it have a stank too! I've been dabbing winterized since I learned how and took a small pull off a crispy corner of the hindu, ok I took 2 and fucking indica POW!


Also I'm officially up an running with my vac set up! I can hit -25hg in 30 sec, which at my altitude I believe is max vac...


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 8, 2013)

You run fresh frozen too? Or trying it.....thought I was the only one...seems like


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 8, 2013)

I like to run it when I get really nice flowers or have special requests of certain strains that wax well and can get fresh harvest. 

being a CO MMJ grower ensures I never really run out of running flowers through my tubes, I save all my sugar leaf for the hash bags...


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 9, 2013)

Im gonna draw up a diagram of a potential build for doing indoor runs and see if you guys cant help me find a proper way to achieve the finished product... but first i must release a deuce to the power of gravity...


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 9, 2013)

I started my own Vap Line too... but then i ran into problems with my chinese connection... what do you guys think? The Bee's name is Aycho,(Eh-Cho) He's Bee Aycho. People liked them, but im thinking of just switching to Selling the Micro G, because they already took care of all the advertising for me.


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I prefer the e cigs. And weed juice  

These dab pens are too sticky, messy. Have to refill to soon.. etc.. 

The weed juice takes care of all that. 

I just never fancied these dab pens. I like the vapor of e cigs ..


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 9, 2013)

Really, that sucks lol never had that much of an issue with this model, but i do know what your talking about the major thing to look for is the size of the tube that the air draws through, the A-pen is weaksauce...


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 9, 2013)

Just thought I'd share how my fresh frozen Hindu flipped!
View attachment 2888704View attachment 2888703
32g out of 375ish, tubes slightly harder to back with fresh froze...
View attachment 2888702

So crumbly and HINDU stank! 
Not my fav for personal but this shit is gone in less than a day!
View attachment 2888701View attachment 2888700
Very pretty thank you all for helping build up my skillz!

Happy dabbinz! 

GT


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, its the new "Gold Rush" i think you've got the fever


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 10, 2013)

Shit Garlic that is some beautiful looking stuff!

The very first "serious" commercial MJ crop I ever did was Hindu Kush. Only did one show of it though cause the clone supply ran out.

I've read that It's the parent strain for a lot of Kush's out there on the market.


----------



## Fadedawg (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a cotton candy picture that the proud new owner of the first manual Mk V prototype test sled, posted of his second mixed trim run. Yield was about 277 grams and he was still dancing a jig when I checked on him the next day. He clearly needs more vacuum ovens now, as he still had it stacked about on pads, awaiting processing. Based on his planned four trim runs a day, he should be putting out something over two pounds of concentrate a day, which should make the local dispensaries smile. 

They haven't been able to keep up with dabbing oil demand thus far, and have even approached SPR to produce oil for them, but that isn't our charter, nor is there any desire or enough time in the day. Good to see bright young men rising to the challenge and opportunity. 

The automated Mk V test sled is headed to southern Oregon, and the first production automated Mk V is scheduled for Seattle, once we shake down the prototype. 

I tried both the cotton candy and the shatter that he had finished processing from the first run and they tasted and smelled like the trim that they were extracted from, so looks like he has the process down. He actually is a SPR student, who just graduated up from running dual Mk IIIA's, so he has the process down pretty pat anyway.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 11, 2013)

Holy cow 2 lbs of concentrate a day is insane!


----------



## Kase (Nov 11, 2013)

Right?!?! I thought I was running a fuck ton


----------



## zpfunk (Nov 18, 2013)

Is it possible to use Hash oil to make soap? has anyone done this?


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Kase said:


> Right?!?! I thought I was running a fuck ton


I used to think similar..,. I now always imagine, in many situations, that there is someone, somewhere, doing it wayyyy bigger. Like un-imaginably bigger. I loveeeeee seeing bigger and bigger tings


----------



## lordorion420 (Nov 20, 2013)

I am looking for a solid "tek" to achieve wax/honey comb consistency just had some nice gains with Bitcoin rising up like a rocket and willing to pay some Bitcoins for some solid serious help


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 20, 2013)

Bitcoins......lol


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 20, 2013)

lordorion420 said:


> I am looking for a solid "tek" to achieve wax/honey comb consistency just had some nice gains with Bitcoin rising up like a rocket and willing to pay some Bitcoins for some solid serious help


There is "solid" tek all through this thread. Read it like we all did and learn like we all did for FREE lol
Then when you have questions post them up and I'm sure peeps will help you.


----------



## lordorion420 (Nov 21, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Bitcoins......lol


whats wrong with bitcoin?? they are on FIRE!!! its been rising up like a rocket!!! I got in when they were around $4-5 per btc and today its over $600 per btc (120x return on investment) so I don't mind paying 1-2 bitcoins approx 600-1200 USD value for some solid help or donate to the site to help the overall community

Thanks Yoda for taking the time to answer i've been reading through the tread and picked up lot of good notes and tips and want to give you props and all those on this thread that help on getting solid results and appreciate you and them sharing your experience on getting good results


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 21, 2013)

I was just laughing at who they remind me of (check sig)
Not a shot against you bro....

Not saying I have use or want bit coins either though...just sayin

Anyways..


----------



## Twitch (Nov 21, 2013)

wow bit coins have spiked, i actually have a bitcoin miner, i bought bitcoins when they where at 13 each


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 21, 2013)

lordorion420 said:


> whats wrong with bitcoin?? they are on FIRE!!! its been rising up like a rocket!!! I got in when they were around $4-5 per btc and today its over $600 per btc (120x return on investment) so I don't mind paying 1-2 bitcoins approx 600-1200 USD value for some solid help or donate to the site to help the overall community
> 
> Thanks Yoda for taking the time to answer i've been reading through the tread and picked up lot of good notes and tips and want to give you props and all those on this thread that help on getting solid results and appreciate you and them sharing your experience on getting good results


That's cool man. I appreciate that. Thank you.
So do you have some specific questions about making BHO? Lots of good folks here will help.


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 22, 2013)

DUDE, GARLIC TRAIN, you destroying this thread, in a good way 


you tooo BCYODA


----------



## Fadedawg (Nov 22, 2013)

zpfunk said:


> Is it possible to use Hash oil to make soap? has anyone done this?


We've made soap with cannabis oil in it.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh my my my...

It has been waaaaayy too long....

SDA hasn't stuffed a tube in a very long time, and this thread has me a droolin' and itchin' to blast off.

I don't have nearly as much material as most of y'all high rollers here.
But I'm extracting some gosh darned errrl this weekend fo show...

Possibly gonna use some dry sift mixed with some lowers.. 

Anybody got a technique to guide me through the process???
Haha...lol

You know I'm just kidding...lol

On a different note....

The QWiso I made last weekend....
Some amazing terp retention, slam packed with aromatic flavor, and fucking * super hard * shatter.

I've made some really hard brittle shatter before, but this qwiso is unreal...

While it doesn't posses quite the punch that my BHO does in regard to potency, the smooth-ness off the nail is un-matched, seems like less heat is needed for vaporization also.

All that being said.. 

I'll never turn my back on my beloved BHO, but....iso has won a lil chunk of my love, so there will be some qwiso in my head stash at all times moving forward.

Projects begin early tomorrow morning, well...not too early...

Got some fantastic cookies that keep me couch-locked stoned for hours and hours... I usually consume 3...

I eat em...take 3 dabs n pow! off into space....levitating even upon waking in the morning(there is a couple of joints and/or bowls In-between somewhere along the night...


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 22, 2013)

Got pics?
Or did I see em in your journal..idk I've slept since then

Sounds lovely man
I never cared for edibles myself, for some reason never really worked and tasted bad...tried on like 5 occasions to make something, one was a carrot cake and delicious...I recommend you to try weed carrot cake if you like that sorta thing
now I make hash pills for my medicinal uses..let's me dose easier..and not have to eat anything.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Nov 22, 2013)

Pics of qwiso on my grow thread& hash & oil pic thread.

Will snap a shot of the flower and sift I'm gonna run tonight or tomorrow....


----------



## SaybianTv (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey Qwiso maybe you can chime in on this, now I know polar and non polar is a loose term but. Do you think there are flavor's that polar solvents like iso/etoh/metoh extract that the polar ane's don't? I know taste is subjective especially as our tolerances are fluctuating with our habits, but I start to wonder for instance what is SirDab's on that i'm not getting outta mine? I've started using a second flush of ice road cold polar to reclaim all my non polar solvent from the plant material for later recycling. I noticed I don't get jack shit for color pickup at my temps and even though i blasted till clear when I flush again my non polar show's up with more oil tint of the same color from the first pull. So I'm hoping i'm pulling everything you got aromatically "baring lesser tek" and pulling what non polar's everyone is already getting. I get both solvent's back so I just wanted to know if there's any fact behind what i'm doing or is it just to squeeze all my primary solvent out. "i use the most polar of the polar's" I dunno why i feel like if i say methanol lightning is going to strike.


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sir dabs is in that chronic medical state. Taking shit to the next level.

Basically. They working with killer buds  

Or perhaps I'm high. Hey hi syb!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 24, 2013)

What is saybiantv supposed to say???? Wtff mate! Symbian sybian. Say sgwt Gfff st??


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 24, 2013)

Many of the flavors are alcohols esters acids etc and are fairly polar
http://www.leffingwell.com/chirality/acyclics.htm
Got a lot of cool info in there and the tabs including some ppm info...
None of the flavors we desire are purely nonpolar ..though the fats an waxes are fragrant..its not these same man
Hope that helped...cause honestly I have no idea what your trying to say lol
But I haven't toked this mornin yet sooo.. I may edit later

But be real careful with that methanol man.. I think your gas escapes through water which helps a lot..I wouldn't want to be anywhere them fumes...


----------



## SaybianTv (Nov 24, 2013)

Im trying to asked if I wash my stuff with both a highly polar and non polar solvent can I theoretically say I got it all. Both washes are done dead cold to keep the water frozen for about 7-12 minutes so i get no nasties from a second concurrent wash. N yes there's no methanol fumes in my work environment except if I start opening the vac chamber door to much when i first begin purging the pool of liquid. I still dont get it and maybe it's my nose but I'd been working with ethanol previously and that stuff makes me way more dizzy if i smell the bottle. 

SaybianTv in the brand name of my production company. Sybian is a dirty device you google when you want something bad, Saybian is a friend you google when you want something good. My name means Gift of Love. If you can handle that on a sunday morning.


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 25, 2013)

ok ok, the only saybian ive heard, is the dirty one, i now google saybiantv. well. thats a trip..

ughhhmm, is that your site>? what is it? info i should read/look into? 

but, in all, i get, saybiantv = gift of love?

checked out your youtube video, saw a good one :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 4, 2013)

we cant let this thing get three pages deep :]


----------



## BCOGYODA (Dec 5, 2013)

^^ ? ^^ What izit


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 5, 2013)

Uhhhhhh they left me out?


----------



## SaybianTv (Dec 6, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> ok ok, the only saybian ive heard, is the dirty one, i now google saybiantv. well. thats a trip..
> 
> ughhhmm, is that your site>? what is it? info i should read/look into?
> 
> ...


LoL oh dear you looked me up! yeah that's a website I wrote back in 2007, you can look at whatever attracts you if your inclined. I need to update it after all these years but I guess I'm waiting for another break with society. yikes my youtube videos from back in the day I swear i still have a scoop from one of those compost heaps from years ago somewhere. 
Yes i'm brodcasting Love now you've expose who I really am. That's impressively intuitive of you Guz.


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 9, 2013)

bcyoda, those are our parents :] 

qwizo. i htink you are from a different galaxy, and or realm..

saybian, that website is relaxing !

i didnt want to spam any other topic, but here this goes.

big tubes out the window. (made babies)

i loveeee metal. i wish i had meself a shop :/

but anywho, got to use my bosses workshop, clean straight cuts! deburrr burrred burrrrr.

my tests with longer tubes, frozen butane, non frozen butane, wrapped tubes.. etc..

from what ive seen, long soaks = no good. (maybe if i wents about freezing everything prior to extraction , including tube.. but thats a pain in the ass, always filling up my freezer. , housemates are likie wtf.. 

soo, ive come to the conclusion, the way i do things, a tube that can get the most out of one can, is the best tube for this situation..

now the next part. how to design tube stand/ and loader for bud/trim.. my goal is to have stands that hold about a lb each.. ( i guessing thats about 5 -6 tubes per stand)

BUT ANYWHO, small tube ya!!!!!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Guz why is that plug fastened to the wall outlet with the "all around" strap? I sense that something catastrophically bad will happen if that plug comes out unexpectedly


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 10, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Hey Guz why is that plug fastened to the wall outlet with the "all around" strap? I sense that something catastrophically bad will happen if that plug comes out unexpectedly



hehehee, you damn right something catastrophic would happen. 

i got my little girlies hanging on to dear life off that plug :]

aint nothing big, but they make my life happy







im using my closet directly next to my bed. 

im a very acrobatic sleeper. couldn't risk cutting the life support 

hey bc , hii! what you got goin?


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Confucious said:


> View attachment 2665146this is usually the consistency of my wax after its been worked and has sat out for a few days.



can you please explain how you "work" the oil prior.

i tend to blow a heat gun over the surface of my oil gradually. increasing the temps to about 150, then fold back and forth till it cools. do this a few times till its taffy, then ya. you can let it ride out from there..


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 10, 2013)

Guz they all the same strain? All have double serrated leaves or looks like will show if pushed....I can't member which region they take that trait from, all mine that do it are slightly skunky/cheesy
And the lady on the left that ain't doing so hot....do you have a plan of attack. Just curious...and nice grow man


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 10, 2013)

Lookin good Guz, sounds like the new tube rack will be a BHO blasting Beast!


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 10, 2013)

there are two strains in that pic.

two dead center are xj-13. she grows interesting, and fast, lots of space in the canopy, but her buds fillll up. hairy, stinky, sticky. 

two on the sides are ron burgundy kush... they are about 3 months old now. i basically wiped out most of my plants with a plague of shitty dirt, which started about half a year ago or so.. lost a couple good strains, RIP .. the burgs on the side are actually starting to look healthy, from what they came from...

im using a new medium now, all dirt. i dont want to give away what it is though. very newb like.

yall heard of the NSA getting deep into gamer land? eee. i hope the gamers retaliate ...


----------



## BCOGYODA (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Guz ya ha ha I thought that's what the fastened plug could be for!

I'ze gots Cali OG goin in my places right now mostly with some Rock Star and some Chemo. The Chemo shouldn't be called Chemo though it's not really anything like original UBC Chemo from the early 90's. I think someone crossed Jamaican with a Lemon Skunk myself to make what they are selling as "Chemo" around these parts but whatever so many made up name strains around my parts right now..


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 11, 2013)

"in my places"

hehee.

i got a tinyyy thing going, its really probably costing too much $$ for what i return in the end, but the joy of growing has really got me hooked.. 

i am unfamiliar with the rockstar, adn chemo. ahh. im so unaware of many good ones. 

i got to grow a very very lemon like kush(unknown seed) . she smelled, tasted greaatttt, then i killed her clone on accident :[[[ RIP 

that plug safety was like project number one as soon as i moved in :]

been doin some planning. thank god for computers, i suck with them, but wayyy better than my hand drawings.. 








going to make a nice wooden 2x4 frame, 

attach tubes with these nice used pole clamps i gots from work. 

up top, im going to try and make it so i just wedge a can underneath the one upper beam 2x4. and ya. easy cheesy.


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 11, 2013)

and thennnn


----------



## Twitch (Dec 11, 2013)

i cant rep you... but bad fucking ass


----------



## Fadedawg (Dec 12, 2013)

Hee, hee, hee.................... Wheels turning..........


----------



## BCOGYODA (Dec 12, 2013)

Great set up Guz! Very clean and professional looking man!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 3, 2014)

just cuz :] 

its beeen over half a year since i's made, a bud bud. got me some new baby girls to have fun with!!!!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice to see the babies!


----------



## Twitch (Jan 3, 2014)

i used to do that back in the day for my clones put a bag over them.. its a great idea....


----------



## 650baquet (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm back blasting! Glad to see things are still rolling right along on here. 
I'll post some results after the weekend.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 8, 2014)

glad to see u back


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 11, 2014)

I admit, I only read the first 26 pages of posts in this thread, so just politely tell me to search if the answer to my question is already posted (I did search, didn't find an answer.) Would it be possible for someone to post a definitive definition of "goo". I am on my first attempt, so no experience. I have heated my stuff up to as much as 140F. Between vaqs, I take it out on my silpat and put it into the fridge. I push it back to a ball, and every time I do that when I put it back in the vaq it bubbles. This stuff has been purging for 3 days, including one continuous overnight run. Heat has been all over, but no higher than 140F. Ultimately, it returns to a dark, incredibly clear, non-bubbly oil. At room temps, its sticky. In the fridge for 15 mins, its tacky. So, is it goo? If it bubbles after being cooled, I kinda figure it isn't goo yet??


----------



## SaybianTv (Jan 11, 2014)

it bubbles because you put air and moisture in it. It's good, dab in solitude. I dunno how many post ago now but I went through a sticky phase of oil, shit's too hot my man. I don't want you trying this before you learn a good butane purge but subsequently I operate in the 95f range. When it comes to which bubbles are poison and which ones are you incorporating farts into your oil, look for the irredescant rainbow in the highlight of the bubbles, air bubbles give back white light, solvent will give back one if not all the roygbiv's


----------



## Twitch (Jan 11, 2014)

yep that sounds like goo, something about the thc breaking down and degrading over time, there is alot more scientific explanation that i believe fade can rattle off about acids and stuff, but that is your lame mans version 

it either got 2 hot 
or it was 2 old


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 12, 2014)

gooo fo lifeeeee :]

picture may help us determine more.

finger hash!! so frresh, RBK 














and a very beautiful baby little re-vegged ron burg. yummmyyy old crystals :]


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, I will chalk that batch up to experience. If I keep it frozen, it stays brittle, so its usable and according to the patient, better than he expected (lets say he has low expectations, this his first time too). I dont smoke myself, so I can only pass on his views.

Twitch, I believe, has it right, but I want to believe it being too old isnt the right part.

So, just to be clear, patient is responsible for source material and consumption, me, I do tech and methodology. This stuff was harvested, trimmed, double-bagged, and then forgotten in a freezer for 3 years. Since this stuff is free, hes suggested we use it to do these experiments.

First blast was 3 weeks ago, 18 x 1 tube with 4 filters (need more). 4 cans of 5x till it ran clear (didnt take measurement of source material, will in future.) Blasted onto PP (I know, dumb), had no griddle, so ended up heating in an oven (despite this, we are still alive!). Probably over-heated material at this point.

With no other tech at that time, folded up the PP and put it in the freezer. Patient tried some and was happy. I knew we werent even close at that point, but eh, wth.

After Xmas, Vac It Pro, griddle, silpat arrived. So I thought I would go ahead and try. Used a digital instant thermo probe, inside the vac chamber, to monitoras I said, nvr went above 140F. That said, as SaybianTv pointed out, none of my bubbles have been anything but white, so clearly I am just reprocessing the new moisture/air I put back into the goo.

Ok, goo, boohoo, but we progress.

Today, got remaining tech. 2 x Pyrex, heat gun, IR thermo, razors, scrapers, plus all I had already received.

In prep for 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] blast, put remaining raw material into the dehydrator for 4 hours on 95F (using SaybianTv and Twitchs ideal number) just to make sure its good and dry.

Currently testing the temp on top of silpat, on a plate, in the chamber, on the griddle. Griddle thermo is at 135F. Griddle surface temp is fluctuating, but ~170F. Chamber temp outside bottom is ~130F, top of silpat is currently 89F. Lots of things being heated so its understandable theres so much difference. What I do like is because of so many things, fluctuations shouldnt be much on top of the silpat. Im testing to find out what I have to do to get silpat to 95F and keep it there (trying 150F griddle thermo now.)

2[SUP]nd[/SUP] blast tomorrow. 100g of material only (smaller tests). Blasting into pyro in pyro with slightly cooled boiling water in lowest pyro. Will do a 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] load of water outside till the bubbling calms down. Will constantly check oil temp to ensure it does not exceed 95F. Scrape, then onto the silpat, inside, and into the 95F chamber at full purge.

BTW, I havent seen this said before, but if you turn off the vac pump and close the chamber, the bubbling slows down on goo (which has very few bubbles to start with), which tells me clearly the vac pump must stay on to have an effect.)

This run there will be nothing higher than 95F.

My plan is to keep vacing for at least 48 hrs, if shatter doesnt appear before then. If it hasnt appeared by then, Ill be back here.

Looking forward to my first muffinwish me luck.


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 13, 2014)

NTBugtraq said:


> I&#8217;m testing to find out what I have to do to get silpat to 95F and keep it there (trying 150F griddle thermo now.)


 Damn, how do you put a line break into these posts? So, 150F on the griddle kept the silpat at 95F for an hour, so I got my target.


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 13, 2014)

one last question before blast, what do you think of blasting on silpat? Definitely makes scraping a non-issue?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 13, 2014)

twitch? saybian? my info us useless . he dont even recognize me 



maybe some useful info nutbag:
the scraping part is kind of a good thing. blasting onto PP, silspat, it is for us lazy individuals. but i think in the long run takes a bit more effort... (lots of muffin work, yet cleaaaaan product) 
as for safety concerns.. there are certain silicon mats that are deemed good enough.. some leach material at very minimal amounts. do you know the exact materials used to make the silspat? 

scraping fresh bho is a pain in the ass.. yet i believe it helps in the initial purge process.. ( a lot of time, pools of moisture will accumulate, and scraping helps brush off a lot of that excess water) 

spraying into a pyrex is pretty damn worth it.. you will not scrape 100% of your oil out of it, so instead of getting upset, set aside a sealed mason jar which will only hold your clean pyrexes/tools wash.. save the washes in the jar until you feel you have enough to make some nice qwizo. 

gooood luck nutbag, hope to hear of thoose runs right here


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 13, 2014)

Lols Guzias1, you gave no info, but asked for a pic of goo. I admitted it was goo, how would giving you a pic serve anyone? No, I don't recognize you, you showed pictures of finger hash in an BHO thread, is finger hash something that can be made?

Im a nutbag? Thats a harsh welcome, but Im totally newb so Ill take the slight. Pls, bring the knowledge;

So, scraping off of glass is for the better ppl, finding a way to not do that makes me bad. Strike 2.

Well, Im going to blast on silpat. It wont absorb anything, unlike PP, and is totally workable from min. 1. I dont think any flav is going to make me think otherwise, its the way to gounless youre willing to loose product or heat shit up beyond the 95F.

Still not sure why I am a nutbag, but, as I said, Im only the tech, perhaps thats a nice way of talking about me, but dude, it sounds offensive;-], so lets leave it there. 

FWIW, if what you blast on, or put shit on, can possibly make such a diff then someone shoulda made a bigger point earlier. It was made clear to me, very early, that wax paper isnt parchment. But it wasnt made clear that you can blast clear through PP, which is why you blast to pyrex (am I committing a sin by saying bakeware is pyrex in this regard?) Ok, but silpat is a brand name, not a description of some unknown shit. Blast all you want, nothing comes back, I wait for someone to prove otherwise.

I dont get this petty I will tell you something I know that isnt based on any scienceshit.


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 13, 2014)

If it matters Guzias1, you were prominent in the first 26 pages, so someone I was looking to tell me good stuff...


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 13, 2014)

Finally, if my questions/statements should be better in another thread, pls tell me


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 13, 2014)

omg I'm a troll


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 13, 2014)

I think transitional times are mostly strain dependant. 

Unknown Kush, 1 hour of massaging, 4 straight hours at 28.5:


----------



## Twitch (Jan 13, 2014)

NTBugtraq said:


> omg I'm a troll


yes dude unfortunately for you Guzias does know his shit
he did post up finger hash but the fellow contributors that make up the C&E section of RIU are going to back up Guzias 

i assure you his post had more of a joking tone to it then anything, because i dont not advocate the 95 degree purge i like mine at 120 and i like my wax sybian likes his shatter


----------



## Twitch (Jan 13, 2014)

and damn CBR your are proud of that lol i have seen that pic in at least 3 thread now lol


----------



## Twitch (Jan 13, 2014)

oh and by the way it being too old was your problem, what did you estimate 3 years in the freezer?


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 14, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> and damn CBR your are proud of that lol i have seen that pic in at least 3 thread now lol


I thought it would be relavent. You won't see it anymore.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't know your name well enough, thus the nutbag. Its easier for me to remember  if you care to go into discussion about the name. Please do so, it may help me out..

also, i have terrible eye sight, so accept that. 

you may get slapped around a bit in here, it ain't no sticky so any bs can fly 

p.s. I've been blasting onto parchment for a while.. Its a delicate process, and easier to fuck up, too many times has the paper ripped, (loose oil) .. Scraping is better if you can't fit the collection Pyrex into your vac chamber.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 14, 2014)

CBR420RR said:


> Unknown Kush, 1 hour of massaging, 4 straight hours at 28.5:


just one moreee time. 

I like how you cal it massaging. Good week mang


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 14, 2014)

P.s. P.s.
That finger hash was epic. And that was the pre cursor to my next run. ~220 fresh buds . Shatterrrrrrr yes. Tonight. Yesssss.


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 14, 2014)

+1

My chamber is a sad little mason jar. I need a legit chamber.


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 14, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11950085705/player/8d85739d98 

Ok, can't figure out how to post the pictures from my flickr account, and the uploader (even the basic uploader) isn't working for me.

The link above is the initial muffin. 90g of the same 3-yr-old material blasted with 3 cans.

If you go to the left side of the picture, you will get a link to the reshape after 1 hr. at 106F. Looking pretty good, and definitely not goo. Its already fairly stable even at 106F.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 14, 2014)

CBR420RR said:


> I thought it would be relavent. You won't see it anymore.


no keep sharing nothing wrong with being proud man just giving you a little shit


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok, so this is the initial muffin.







This is after 1 hour. 







And this after 2 hours. 







Bubbles still shrink after turning off pressure. I'm taking that as a sign that it still isn't shatter, right? Temp has stayed at 105F throughout.


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 14, 2014)

So, after another hour, shatter. I had taken the silpat out to adjust the temp in the vac and while it sat on the room temp table, it got so hard that when I went to fold it back to the center it cracked in lots of places.
So, back into the vaq with the temp turned up to 115F now. If I understand Guisas initial outline, after it turns to shatter it then turns to wax with a bit more heat. Heres hoping.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 14, 2014)

suree, it looks like you gots it going right.. if you had it shatter at 106F . that means you probably aint tooo far. at 115, you should eventually start to see the clear oil fog up.. this is good, dont rush, let it ride out. 

guisa hehehee. thanks nutbag


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 14, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> suree, it looks like you gots it going right.. if you had it shatter at 106F . that means you probably aint tooo far. at 115, you should eventually start to see the clear oil fog up.. this is good, dont rush, let it ride out.
> 
> guisa hehehee. thanks nutbag


I honestly thought I got that name rightsorry Guzias.

Ok, so back in April you said you opened your vaq and reshaped on average 15 times to achieve muffin. My question is, after you got shatter and are going for wax, do you continue to devaq and reshape? If so, at what increments (every 15 min, 30 min??)

115F achieved and steady now. New setup because I was worried about what someone else said about their inside temp and the griddle temp getting closer to each other over time. So I got a Redi-Chek BBQ thermo in the vaq, probe between the plate and the silpat (so under the oil.) That coupled with a remote monitor with a high temp sensor set at 120F. I can now leave it purging overnight and, should the temp rise to much, get a wake up call.

Final question at this time Guzias, assuming the temp stays at 115F overnight, and assuming it waxed up 2 hours from now, will leaving it in the chamber, pump running full, overnight do anything bad to the wax? Will the extra time after it turns to wax matter?


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 14, 2014)

FYI, I thought it was stable at 115F, but it went up as high as 118F. At 118F the shatter stopped bubbling and went perfectly clear. So at this point, I have either heated it up to much (but only raising it 3F) and turned it into goo, or, my attempt now to lower the temp, devaq, and reform will result in wax. OMG, this is truly finicky. My griddle is a Proctor and Silex, cheapo. I definitely have to find a better way to apply that heat so I can control it more finely. The griddle's control rotates like 15 degrees before actually changing the temp. Who cares if you're frying eggs, but sucks when trying to go from 118F to 115F...;-]

You know, Ive spent 30 yrs in computers and right now I wish someone had made a cheap device with no more tek than a PVR and put it into a heating device. I am going to put a large silpat on top of the griddle now to even out the heat being applied to the chamber. I can only hope this makes for an even smaller increment in heat at the oil. Silpats even out heat across their entire surface, so it should help. Whether it helps enough remains to be seen.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jan 14, 2014)

Oil isn't completely predictable. Different strains and different ages of material will give you different results occurring at different temperatures. 
If you are playing with the same material every time then it's more predictable what temps and lengths of purging will take you to where you want to be. But if you are playing with different material all the time you will find it's a learning curve all over again.

You should be able to shatter at 90F then keep it purging and raise the temp up gradually till you get wax. But do it very gradually in small increments cause if you go to warm too quick you will end up with the dreaded GOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## blackforest (Jan 15, 2014)

Blasted into dish, scraped onto parchment
in vac chamber on heat at 120 deg 'boiling'



purged at 120ish chamber temp for awhile, transparent 'shatter'


raising the temp to chamber 140-150ish
you can see the shatter patty starting to honeycomb over
kinda goes from the middle out



keep purging under heat...
edges are still transparent


And then...........


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 15, 2014)

dayuummmm 140-150 is highhhhh. i had like two runs turn out good at those temps.

what vacuum are you at with those temps?


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 15, 2014)

trying 140 now! Stupid griddle hits 150 minimum -_-


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 15, 2014)

Try adding a sand bed.


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 15, 2014)

I took someone's earlier advice and took a break last night. I left my patty at room temp/pressure. This morning, rock hard unsticky shatter...good! So, its back into the chamber under full vaq, and I'll be raising the temp a few degrees (between 3-5F) every 30 mins. Sound like a plan?


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 15, 2014)

NTBugtraq said:


> I took someone's earlier advice and took a break last night. I left my patty at room temp/pressure. This morning, rock hard unsticky shatter...good! So, its back into the chamber under full vaq, and I'll be raising the temp a few degrees (between 3-5F) every 30 mins. Sound like a plan?



That'll get you waxified.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 15, 2014)

gifted pressed kief!!!






Purple kush!!!






ron burgundy kush!! (related to finger hash/clone picture prior, and this harvest was from the same plant we cloned in flower/re-vegging now)






both oils muffined room temp.

melted down at 120, purged the waxy one for about 2.5 hours.

purged shatter looking one for a little under one hour.

let sit over night.

placed both in vac at 120ish for 30 minutes. RBK nearly waxed, PK not so much.

both are sitting out in 90F dehumidifying


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 15, 2014)

CBR420RR said:


> That'll get you waxified.


So, an update. Starting at ~10:30am, temps at 30 min intervals: 103, 105, 107, 109, 111, 113, 116, 119, 121, 125&#8230;so at 3:30pm I devaq&#8217;d and reshaped, took ½ hour to reheat the silpat, so at 4:00pm I was at 126F again.

Throughout this the patty has looked very shiny, like clear shatter, but there has been continuous bubbling, just not very many at a time (maybe 5 &#8211; 10). Carrying on this process till I&#8217;m ready for bed, or it waxes.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 15, 2014)

damnit, only hitting 25Hg, and still not budder-looks like shatter


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 15, 2014)

At 140. And 25. Seems okay ish. I swear . Pictures realllyyyyy help.


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry for shitty picture anyways that the goop sitting at 140 degrees, 25Hg? Hmmmm when gooped together its dark!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Coo. Coo. Ok. Its hard to tell without bubble action.. 

that still looks very transparent though ..

why are you at 25 hg? ???

elevation? Pump?


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 15, 2014)

definitely is elevation, lol I spent 4 hours calling the manufacture, emptying and refilling oil, alligning all hoses etc, then found a chart showing it drops from elevation!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Okkk then. I would think full vac and 140will get you too perms gooo after x amount of hours. 

try the crackle test on a bowl. Does it melt and smoke clean?


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 15, 2014)

it melts, but then a little crackle! I really want to make budder-but doubt this one will budder up! Also my damn griddle seems off so its more like 150 degrees, just got my IR thermometer so should be good next time-any cheap effect griddles you all recommend?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 15, 2014)

ok ok, so you keep saying griddle is 150F...

what is really more important is the surface area of the actual oil inside the chamber..

cheap griddles work great for me, and sand..

take that NEW IR thermo . with the griddle being at 150F.. check the temperature of the actual oil you gonna smoke.. ( you need a good reading, any chamber, or lid in between will give you a reflected temp of something un important = wrong.....) 

now wtffff is the temperature of the actual oil :] 

im thinking 130F

you need to fine tune what ever griddle you use. do dry runs. with my griddle, the metal it heats up will be about 135F, while my actual oil is 125F in my chamber...

pps.s.s.s.ss sounds like you are going wayyyy too fucken hot. as a newbie. you need to start off lower. good smoking tasting oil , is better than burnt newb faiils.

iiiii would know


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 15, 2014)

checked a few times and 130-140! So why no buttering? Did i nuke it too much at one time when no thermometer?


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 15, 2014)

Haven&#8217;t figured out how to take a picture of my bubbling action as its only happening when the oil is under pressure, the minute I start to drop pressure the bubbling stops. If a take a pic though the vaq lid, all I get is a picture of the flash.

Anyway, 30 min intervals again, 126, 130, 134, 137, 141, 143, 144. No wax yet. I&#8217;ve decided to leave the temp here for now, possibly overnight. All this time at full vaq.

Patty is getting thinner, spreading out over more of the silpat. It is perfectly clear, and the surface is shiny. The most interesting thing is the bubbling action now. There are, on average, 4-5 larger bubbles going at a time. They&#8217;re maybe slightly smaller in dia than a pen. They grow and burst quickly. Even more interesting are the 40-50 tiny bubbles. These are no bigger than a pin point, and they disappear almost instantly, but they&#8217;re everywhere. Reminds me of good champagne.

To Guzias&#8217; point about temperatures. My griddle is set to 200F now. My temperature probe is in the chamber sitting on top of a ceramic plate, which sits on the bottom of the chamber. It reads the temp there, under the silpat at 154F. That's 10F more than the oil temp. So yeah, you gotta get the temp of the oil to be sure of anything worth remembering. So, for me, 200F griddle setting equals 144F oil temp.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 15, 2014)

probablyyyyy. keep nuken it. or stop, and try a new batch, but follow the guidelines to the first post of this thread a bit more...


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 15, 2014)

NTBugtraq said:


> y disappear almost instantly, but they&#8217;re everywhere. Reminds me of good champagne.
> 
> To Guzias&#8217; point about temperatures..


tooo hot!

i feel you got perma goooo with this batch.. with moisture trapped inside, thus crackle..

the champagne effect sounds like you cooking it now..


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 15, 2014)

wtfff. im talking to two people now.. ok, ughmm. use what you can with my the infoo.
im confused now


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11972426725 

So the link above will take you to a video of my tiny bubble action.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 15, 2014)

NTBugtraq said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11972426725
> 
> So the link above will take you to a video of my tiny bubble action.


shiet. ok, it still baffles me how clear that oil is..


let it ride out just like that nutbag :]

lets see where it goes..

that bubble movement looks good though. consistent, not too violent..


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 15, 2014)

I just took it out of the vaq, let it cool to ~70F, and its still good shatter. So I put it back in, turned the temp down a little (now 131F).


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 15, 2014)

sounds like a better direction to take it...

here is my wax patty left out in 90F for the day. almost fully waxed, also this is a little deceiving, i place this chunk back under vacuum, 70F, and it is still purging.. smalll little bubbles. hope this goes right 
pk






as for the rbk. it was shatter at 70F, at 80F, it was malleable.. so i folded back into ball, melted down at 106F.. started some vacuum, and unfortunatelyyyyy. it looks to be fogging up/waxing.. i wanted it to be shatter!! probably folded one too many times. 
rbk, (p.s. i dropped the shatter chunk in my sand!!! grrrr)


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah, I thought when I read the sand idea that Fade had a gr8 idea, but as you say, any mistake and you got a mess. I&#8217;d much rather use water than sand, as anything dropped into it has a better chance of being salvaged.

I have to believe the fact my source mat is 3 yrs old is having an effect, as yours comes together at such a much lower temp. You&#8217;ve taught me patience Guzias, and Fade hasn&#8217;t chimed in on any breakdown stuff to suggest it&#8217;s a factor (I&#8217;m sure it is, but not sure how.) 

BTW, my yield on 90g of source mat has been a consistent 5g (twice), which is a very low ratio. I&#8217;m thinking that is the biggest result of using 3 yr-old stuff. I have some source mat that was harvested in early Nov., so only 3 months old, am going to be blasting that next. I&#8217;m certainly going to be interested to see if I notice reactions sooner.

FWIW, after I verified my stuff returned to shatter, I heated it up a little bit and folded it. I love that part of this, the folding is like pulling taffy. Anyway, fold, fold, fold and it still ended up getting totally clear. There is, IMO, something chemical in the waxing process, not strictly heat/vaq. I&#8217;ve no explanation other than it seems to me that you&#8217;re achieving wax far easier than I, and I believe you&#8217;re source mat is way better than mine&#8230;ergo, good source material will wax way easier.

BTW, how does one break up shatter to consume it?

Oh, and I am getting the same bubbling at 136F...so leaving it there.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2014)

I just use my dabber to chip off a piece of the shatter, or break the shatter up inside the parchment, and then dab a piece.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Jan 15, 2014)

hi this thread is a little too big to read thru it all i was wondering if anyone know wats a good size tube for 1 can of butane? and if i should just go one big ass tube? or should i do a lot of small runs? with a smaller tube? i have like 1lb of sugar trim and i dont really wanna waste. i was just wondering if someone can chime in on what size tubes is the most effiecient. and with the size, how much butane you are using. and if i should measure out how much i cram in there? or should i just stuff as much as i can in there. plz let me know. and plz quote me! thx for your time reading my post and answering in advance!!! thx!!! oh and if this question has already been answered please just kindly quote me a link if possible. thx you from one stoner to another!


----------



## blackforest (Jan 16, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> dayuummmm 140-150 is highhhhh. i had like two runs turn out good at those temps.
> 
> what vacuum are you at with those temps?


Just out of curiosity, what is your altitude and what pressure can you pull in your chamber? Here at 7200ft, max we can pull is -22.5~ -23hg. 
Temperature is directly proportional to pressure, so even though I can pull a 'full vacuum' at -22.5 (boil water at room temp for example) it still is not as efficient of a vacuum at sea level or even for most of the geographic US. I was never able achieve these results at lower temps (lots of posted shatter pics to testify). My latest finished product is crispy and crumbly. I think I can purge even longer, and yes, perhaps on a lower temp. But at the same time it's apparent I need to raise the temps above the norm to achieve a more refined and purged product. 

ps. the pump I use is a 3cfm single stage pump. Works great. I know a couple other ppl here that do the same. They are at -22.5hg as well. If anyone else in CO is getting a stronger vacuum I sure would like to know.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 16, 2014)

at about 5 ft above sea level 

my gauge at full vac reaches 30+ 

hey, if 140-150 works for ya. Keep it up. Quick purges are my favorite. 

I'm happy with my 2.5 cfm pump. She's a good work. Horse


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 16, 2014)

As part of my farm, I make maple syrup. So I understand the concept of turning a liquid into crystals (at least turning sugar from a liquid to crystals). Is the process of waxing similar? Can anyone point to some chemical/scientific explanation of that process? Sorry if I have missed a link already.

FWIW, I&#8217;m on day 2 of this new batch. Had it up as high as 158F, and it still returns to shatter at room temp. Trying prolonged vaq at 90F now (2 hours into this attempt.)


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jan 17, 2014)

NTBugtraq said:


> As part of my farm, I make maple syrup. So I understand the concept of turning a liquid into crystals (at least turning sugar from a liquid to crystals). Is the process of waxing similar? Can anyone point to some chemical/scientific explanation of that process? Sorry if I have missed a link already.
> 
> FWIW, I&#8217;m on day 2 of this new batch. Had it up as high as 158F, and it still returns to shatter at room temp. Trying prolonged vaq at 90F now (2 hours into this attempt.)


If you've had it up to 158 then it most likely won't wax up. Read through this whole thread from the start and you'll see how many times BHO makers state the temps to get oils to wax up. And at room temp after having your oil at 158 I would suggest it is just a semi firm goo but not shatter. Shatter at room temp will break into pieces. Some people say it bends then snaps but that to me isn't true shatter. That to me is barely shatter and on it's way to goo. 
I've done a lot of runs of all kinds of different kinds of oils and have never had one wax up or shatter up after going that high of temp. 

And your oil will keep bubbling forever cause you are just boiling thc...you have probably already heat and vac purged out the tane long ago. Once you go over a certain temp then the oil won't wax up. It will just keep boiling and boiling and boiling...


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 17, 2014)

I'd say Snap&#8482; WAS shatter, but was heated up a bit more. I used to make shatter/glass, but it's too damned hard to handle. Especially on the fly. A little more heat, and your Snap&#8482; can be manipulated much easier, with minimal THC degradation.


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, despite your beliefs about my stuff, I returned it to shatter several times, including after being at 158F. To me, if it breaks (not bend, not crack, not snap, but breaks off) at room temp, and isn't sticky, then its shatter. I know of no other definition for it from what I've read. TBH, I just want it not to be sticky or transfer at room temp... Anyway, tomorrow I am blasting with fresher stuff, last year's harvest culled ~2 months ago. Older than it should be, I realize, but not nearly as old as the 3 yr-old stuff I have been trying to work with. I'm looking forward to applying my patience to it. FWIW, it was bottled after a 5 day hang and has been kept near 50F since it was sealed in mason jars. So this effort will be with far less than primo source mat, but at least not terribly old source mat. As always, fingers crossed.


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 17, 2014)

You know, I realize after writing that that I cannot actually attest to it going to 158F. The temp between my BBQ probe under the silpat and my $40 IR thermo have varied as much as 10F, or as little as 2F. What I did do was very slowly increment the temp, trying for 2-5F increment every 30 minutes. That part worked...what the actual temp of the oil was could only be found by breaking the vaq, and I tried to do that as few times as possible. So just let me say that I very slowly increased the temp of the patty over a fairly long time, and when I did break vaq the patty re-achieved shatter at room temp. I also know it did not wax up. It could very well be that my 3-yr-old source mat had no chance to wax up, but since I had done 5 grams just a few days before that turned to goo, I know the 2nd attempt did not turn to goo. My take away at this point is that its easier to get shatter than wax, and even 3 yr-old (frozen) stuff can become shatter. Wax, otoh, needs something more than my source mat has. Hence my question as to the chemical explanation of how shatter turns to wax. All good and well to say its a few more degrees or a couple hours more under pressure, but there's a chemical process happening there and I would just like to understand what it is.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jan 17, 2014)

If the griddle is too hot and doesn't have low settings on it you can layer parchment paper on it to make a buffer to lower heat, or sand, or raise the vac chamber off the griddle a bit by putting spacers under it.

Some guys have commented they get wax up around 130F. Well I've had oil get perma goo at that temp and never went a degree over that. So since then I have never gone over 115F and have gotten every strain I've ran to wax up at that temp. A lot of them will wax up at only 100F-110F. As long as you are starting with good material. 

And freeze the material as frozen as possible and freeze your butane as frozen as possible. And use lots of un bleached filters. Tiny, tiny weed dust particles getting through filters can also fuck up your waxing results. 
I do large runs of wax and I change my filters after running every 4 cans of butane. For example if I run a half pound of material I blast 4 cans of tane with 8 filters, then chuck out those filters, put 8 new ones on, then run 4 more cans of tane. Keeps the oil very clean.


----------



## NTBugtraq (Jan 17, 2014)

Forgive me, this isn't where I should be. I wish you all the best in getting all you can.


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 19, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> If the griddle is too hot and doesn't have low settings on it you can layer parchment paper on it to make a buffer to lower heat, or sand, or raise the vac chamber off the griddle a bit by putting spacers under it.
> 
> Some guys have commented they get wax up around 130F. Well I've had oil get perma goo at that temp and never went a degree over that. So since then I have never gone over 115F and have gotten every strain I've ran to wax up at that temp. A lot of them will wax up at only 100F-110F. As long as you are starting with good material.
> 
> ...


where can I get 'spacers' my griddle makes my pot where I purge way to hot!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jan 19, 2014)

You can use anything for spacers that won't burn on the griddle. Like small ramekins, small blocks of steel, anything to elevate the chamber slightly above the griddle so there is a buffer area below the chamber so it doesn't get too hot by sitting directly on the griddle.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 20, 2014)

Try clean sand


----------



## Nado87 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey everyone I have browsed through the first few pages of this thread and there is some really impressive BHO in this thread. Certainly in a different league than anything I have produced. I have done a few small quantity runs in the 7-14g of starting product range and I guess the major piece of the puzzle I am missing is a vacuum chamber for the purging process. I do things a little bit different every time and have ended up with products that are like an oil, products that look like budder I have seen online, sticky gooey products and one time I ended up with a rock hard shatter like product.

This time it is looking pretty good, at the stage its in it is almost like a mix between shatter and budder (if that makes any sense). What I did was the typical blasting into a glass dish sitting in another glass dish of hot water. I evaporated all of the butane outside and then brought it inside when I was left with the sticky substance in the bottom of the dish. Brought it inside and did a few more runs with hot water to get as much of the butane out in that stage of the process as possible. 

**I did make an unfortunate mistake at this stage and allowed a few small particles of herb to blow into the dish when the butane was evaporating. An unfortunate mistake but i'm not overly picky so i'm not too worried about it.

After the butane evaporated as much as possible I scraped out the oil and transferred it to a piece of parchment paper. For the next three hours I worked the oil on the parchment paper, squeezing the oil together then pulling the paper apart until it became less runny. At this stage the product looked really incredible and I wish I had taken a picture at this point. It was a very metallic looking gold color.

Once it was no longer sticking to the parchment paper I just started folding and squeezing it for another hour and ended up with this last night.




This morning after reading this thread I thought I should try some sort of purge method to see if I can get a little more butane out than I normally do. I decided to fold up what I had into a bigger piece of parchment paper and vacuum seal it into a normal food saver bag. I then soaked it in hot water at 120 degrees for about an hour. The water went from 120 down to 80 and then I refilled it and it went from 120 to 80 again.

This is what I ended up with now. Not a huge difference but it is a bit more transparent.




Any suggestions on how I can purge it a bit more without a vacuum chamber for this batch? I was thinking of buying one of those plastic containers made for the food saver's for next time, would that work?


----------



## blackforest (Jan 20, 2014)

If you really are not going to use a vacuum chamber, you should winterize. That way you can make an absolute and there is zero butane left over if done properly. Otherwise, there is always going to be excess butane IMO.


----------



## Nado87 (Jan 21, 2014)

Is it not too late to use alcohol at this point?

Here is a shot of it this morning. Tons of tiny bubbles formed overnight, this is more butane working its way out right? It is easy to handle for an extended period of time now so that leads me to believe the non vacuum process I did this time has done a half decent job getting the butane out. Hopefully I can upgrade to a vacuum chamber for the next batch.




Any opinions on using attachments made for the food saver as my chamber??

Edit: woops that pic below is meant to go in another thread.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 21, 2014)

a vac sealer and a mason jar with holes in the lid put into a vac sealed bag was my first vac chamber


----------



## blackforest (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like there is still quite a bit of butane in there which is understandable. I have taken a final product like that and dissolved it in everclear and made shatter from it. I think it's easier when you are in the purging process IMO. Before I had a vac and chamber I winterized. Works great, super smooth too. There's always next time though!


----------



## Nado87 (Jan 21, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> a vac sealer and a mason jar with holes in the lid put into a vac sealed bag was my first vac chamber


Hmm that sounds like a pretty good idea. How did you bring the temp up with this setup? Can I still do it this way a day later or am I too late?



blackforest said:


> Looks like there is still quite a bit of butane in there which is understandable. I have taken a final product like that and dissolved it in everclear and made shatter from it. I think it's easier when you are in the purging process IMO. Before I had a vac and chamber I winterized. Works great, super smooth too. There's always next time though!


Any estimates on how much butane would typically be in a product like this? Say shatter has .05% butane in it would this maybe have 5% butane?


----------



## Twitch (Jan 21, 2014)

Nado87 said:


> Hmm that sounds like a pretty good idea. How did you bring the temp up with this setup? Can I still do it this way a day later or am I too late?


lol well i did this a couple years back during the summer time... in Texas, so my attic was at 130 to 140 degrees so i would then just stick it in my attic for a day... that is actually how i first made wax, i left one up there for 2 day and when i took it out it was a waxy consistency 

but a hot water bath you could even do it on your stove get the water up to like 150 and set the jar in the vac bag 

also if you do do this, you have to keep the lid and you have to poke holes in it, or else the bag will get sucked into your jar and your oil will end up all over everything when you cut it open.... i speak form experience lol


----------



## Haggard (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't believe the trash I see in this thread.... lol at a shitload of mis-information. This thread should be renamed Guzias1's Trial and Error (Learning the hard way). It's taking a while for most of you to get this down it seems even with science available to make sense of it all for you thread readers. Here's the trick, if you use good material and good solvents then you will have a good finished product, the tech is to each their own. That being said, What happen to vacpurge? did that guy finally kill himself? lol Here's what's been going on lately ....  I'll have a booth at the High Times Medical Cannabis Cup LA February 8th & 9th if you want to check out the quality.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2014)

Some great looking product there Haggard! I'm sure it tastes just as good.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

Haggard said:


> I can't believe the trash I see in this thread.... lol at a shitload of mis-information. This thread should be renamed Guzias1's Trial and Error (Learning the hard way). It's taking a while for most of you to get this down it seems even with science available to make sense of it all for you thread readers. Here's the trick, if you use good material and good solvents then you will


That's funny because a lot of people give thanks to this thread for showing them how to make bho properly, dude go back to what ever rock you where under we didn't miss you. All your doing is trolling there is a lot of great info in here a lot of stuff we covered before hightimes covered it in their magazines.


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Its easy to believe. The ones who contributed to this thread spent many runs, trial and errors to figure this stuff out.. Many of us don't have access to such fantastic material . Those interested in the art and who stumble across this thread will no doubt learn something they didn't already know before.. Your welcome


----------



## lio lacidem (Feb 3, 2014)

Havent posted here yet, but have read entire thread. It is packed full of very good useful info. Isnt that how techniques get better thru trial and error? Keep doing what ypu do guys.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

hell yea just got a deep freezer, plugging it in to see how cold it gets.
ill post pictures up later.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

it has some racks but i am cleaning them off, it had a little bit of mold on the inside of it. so i sprayed that thing down with bleach and i mean soaked it, now its looks brand new. i am letting it run right now make sure it gets low enough for me.

i am pretty excited about it


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Niice, you supply the freezer, I'll supply the dead bodies...


Haha...how much did that puppy run ya? 've been keeping my eyes open on craigslist, but I refuse to pay more than 80 for someones old nasty chest freezer...Yours looks brand new, though!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

150 plus i paid 15 to have him bring it to me 165 altogether 
here it is 
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/frigidaire-frigidaire-8-8-cu-ft-chest-freezer-ffc0923dw-white-ffc0923dw/10047651.aspx
my temp gun goes down to -40 and it just said lo.... 

lol this is bad ass!!


----------



## 1lildog (Feb 3, 2014)

i'm jealous, me want one.


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 4, 2014)

like, like like


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 4, 2014)

Haggard you a fucking idiot. Why take the time to insult people that took the time to post all their work; learning along the way. None of the contributors ever deemed to be god's gift to oil making. They help each other along the way and make notes of what works well and what doesn't so that the info they gather can help fuck heads like your self think their so great.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 4, 2014)

Fucking clown


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 4, 2014)

Right on Twitch man! 
What happened to the like button. The mods pulled it? Why?


----------



## Twitch (Feb 4, 2014)

the like button was causing system crashes so they took it out till they can fix it


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh I see thanx


----------



## Fadedawg (Feb 5, 2014)

Haggard said:


> I can't believe the trash I see in this thread.... lol at a shitload of mis-information. This thread should be renamed Guzias1's Trial and Error (Learning the hard way). It's taking a while for most of you to get this down it seems even with science available to make sense of it all for you thread readers. Here's the trick, if you use good material and good solvents then you will have a good finished product, the tech is to each their own. That being said, What happen to vacpurge? did that guy finally kill himself? lol Here's what's been going on lately .... View attachment 2983262View attachment 2983263View attachment 2983264View attachment 2983267View attachment 2983269View attachment 2983270View attachment 2983271View attachment 2983272View attachment 2983273 I'll have a booth at the High Times Medical Cannabis Cup LA February 8th & 9th if you want to check out the quality.


Yeah, I've always had far better luck Monday morning quarter backing too! I can remember E=MC2 in my head and look at how long it took Einstein to figure it out. 

Am I to infer that you figured the whole thing out yourself, in a vacuum, with out any input from pioneers like Guzias?


----------



## Twitch (Feb 5, 2014)

ohhh burn!!!!

i was watching that 70's show couldnt help it


----------



## matthend (Feb 5, 2014)

Fadedawg said:


> Yeah, I've always had far better luck Monday morning quarter backing too! I can remember E=MC2 in my head and look at how long it took Einstein to figure it out.
> 
> Am I to infer that you figured the whole thing out yourself, in a vacuum, with out any input from pioneers like Guzias?


matthend likes this post


----------



## Twitch (Feb 5, 2014)

matthend said:


> matthend likes this post


lol.......


----------



## Haggard (Feb 12, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> Haggard you a fucking idiot. Why take the time to insult people that took the time to post all their work; learning along the way. None of the contributors ever deemed to be god's gift to oil making. They help each other along the way and make notes of what works well and what doesn't so that the info they gather can help fuck heads like your self think their so great.


BCOGYODA, you'RE a fucking illiterate being. I've posted constructive criticism before and have provided plenty of correct information to doing this process right to help prevent others from reading through someones trial and error. I nor anyone else have never claimed to be "god's gift to oil making" because god doesn't exist. Again, science bitch. If you want to keep your concepts and techniques convoluted with misinformation then keep on keeping on man, but don't attack me by calling me names over my opinion when I'm more than entitled to it.  Why did twitch buy a deep freezer after my post?.... at least someone is paying attention....


----------



## Twitch (Feb 12, 2014)

ummmm i didn't buy a deep freezer after your post.... in fact i have no idea what post your talking about.... so get back down off your high horse and put it back in the barn and walk around like the rest of the town folk....


----------



## Haggard (Feb 12, 2014)

Fadedawg said:


> Yeah, I've always had far better luck Monday morning quarter backing too! I can remember E=MC2 in my head and look at how long it took Einstein to figure it out.
> 
> Am I to infer that you figured the whole thing out yourself, in a vacuum, with out any input from pioneers like Guzias?


I learned from science that makes sense, that's how I learned. If you think I only have hindsight solutions built off of my prerogative, you're wrong. Keep on thinking that though since I'm a "fucking clown" and a "fucking idiot".... We all read the same books, some just interpret them differently....


----------



## Twitch (Feb 12, 2014)

and i was running out of room in my house freezer for my material


----------



## Twitch (Feb 12, 2014)

still riding that horse around huh??


----------



## Twitch (Feb 12, 2014)

thats almost as funny as finshaggy saying "this is real chemistry", "i learned from science" 

there for if you did learn what you know from science, this means that someone already knew what you learned and put it into a form that made it so you could learn "from science"........


----------



## Twitch (Feb 12, 2014)

my thing only goes to -40 so it below that


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 12, 2014)

smokajoe said:


> where can I get 'spacers' my griddle makes my pot where I purge way to hot!


Yo Joe...

The rings from Mason Jar Lids work great for spacers.

But a bed of sand and/or raw rice in/on the griddle is titts...

I turn my 16$ Rival deep dish griddle to the warm setting... The bed of sand buffers the heat to a perfect 115°

You can adjust temps within 1° increments by slightly adjusting the rheostat (knob) to left and right.

*Currently looking for a small rack that I can place inside my chamber....

Like a  spacer in between the bottom of the parchment and the bottom of the chamber..

This will allow a more evenly distribution of heat, essentially getting closer and closer to a  poor man's Vacuum Oven

I could probably rig something up..
Using some Mason
Jar lids...

Damn, them things are pretty damn handy..
I'll probably stack 2 rings and utilize the lid as the bottom of my  chamber rack

New ideas are Neat -ooo.. Lol

This will also eliminate uneven heating of the bottom of the chamber.. very cool..

I always use a level to verify that my chamber is sitting flat and even on the bed of sand.

I know this is an old post, but I was having fun reading a certain member's proclamation of supremacy...
Haha...


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 12, 2014)

Haggard said:


> I can't believe the trash I see in this thread.... lol at a shitload of mis-information. This thread should be renamed Guzias1's Trial and Error (Learning the hard way). It's taking a while for most of you to get this down it seems even with science available to make sense of it all for you thread readers. Here's the trick, if you use good material and good solvents then you will have a good finished product, the tech is to each their own. That being said, What happen to vacpurge? did that guy finally kill himself? lol Here's what's been going on lately .... View attachment 2983262View attachment 2983263View attachment 2983264View attachment 2983267View attachment 2983269View attachment 2983270View attachment 2983271View attachment 2983272View attachment 2983273 I'll have a booth at the High Times Medical Cannabis Cup LA February 8th & 9th if you want to check out the quality.


This is fantastic.

What a nice felluh we got here.

Insults flying out.... Not cool..
Especially posting insults and then pics like this...













I think I have some runs that look like that.... 2 years ago, not knowing anything..they are sitting in my freezer and will probably never see the light of day again.

I only ask that you don't insult the contributing members of the C&E section..
Known as* The Contributors* 
If the only words you can post are insults, I ask that you refrain from sharing your wisdom..

Obviously, you are casting your pearls before swine*sarcasm*
So, I ask politely...


----------



## Twitch (Feb 12, 2014)

+rep lmfao!!


----------



## Fadedawg (Feb 13, 2014)

Originally Posted by *Haggard*  
I can't believe the trash I see in this thread.... lol at a shitload of mis-information. This thread should be renamed Guzias1's Trial and Error (Learning the hard way). It's taking a while for most of you to get this down it seems even with science available to make sense of it all for you thread readers. Here's the trick, if you use good material and good solvents then you will





Haggard said:


> I learned from science that makes sense, that's how I learned. If you think I only have hindsight solutions built off of my prerogative, you're wrong. Keep on thinking that though since I'm a "fucking clown" and a "fucking idiot".... We all read the same books, some just interpret them differently....


"We all" is hyperbole, but I agree there are lots of different interpretations for about anything. For instance, I strongly believe that believing is seeing. 

Your statement that, "It's taking a while for most of you to get this down", suggests that you've elevated yourself above the general population on this thread. 

I am left to ponder, if you are so educated and insightful, why you feel it necessary to use personal attacks and hyperbole to make your points? Could you enlighten us?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 13, 2014)

I too am curious however?? Haggard the Terrible??
What exactly are you doing that you seem to think &#8221;_ we , as a collective group&#8221;_ are doing that is Mis-informed??

Ms.Information?
Will be your new moniker.

So, Ms. Info..??

I beckon upon thee, please tell us our blunder??
Guide us to the light...

Please enlighten with your bountiful knowledge Ms.Info.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 13, 2014)

Lmfao.....


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> I too am curious however?? Haggard the Terrible??
> What exactly are you doing that you seem to think _ we , as a collective group_ are doing that is Mis-informed??
> 
> Ms.Information?
> ...


I completely agree and I don't even care about running butane. RIU used to be a place people came to help each other, and not just to talk down to others that don't have the experience that some do. Haggard you came into this thread attacking and insulting people for no reason. Its not a contest about who's BHO is better, or who figured out a technique first. Its about all of us improving our styles, and methods to develope better products then WE EACH have before. There is always gonna be someone with more experience, more money for equipment, or better material to work with.....so why not try to learn from them. If you are that person haggard, then why not try to teach us instead of just bumping your facebook page and insulting people?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 13, 2014)

^^ like^^......


----------



## Twitch (Feb 13, 2014)

..........


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Haggard said:


> I came back to RIU to see what kinda tech was floating around... Im just gonna start here and say I'm back on RIU and here to help the concentrate community this time.  Will be posting up a nice thread of my tech soon... View attachment 2675058


posted 5/27/2013

I remember you haggard... But I don't remember you sharing or helping with tech!!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 13, 2014)

epic......


----------



## Twitch (Feb 13, 2014)

oh and if you look at the first two people to welcome you back.... it would be Mr. VacPurge and Mr. Guzias, the same 2 people you openly insulted....

so what the hell is your deal dude? you just have a bad day and felt like talking shit? that happens to me all the time, i then quickly find finshaggy lol


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 13, 2014)

Funny funny shit^ ..
@The Contributors...

Much love,
Sir_dabs


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 13, 2014)

I really miss that like button lol


----------



## blackforest (Feb 13, 2014)

Different perspective. I though it photographed well...
2 different kinds. The bee is my older run I've been consuming, was just playing around. Kinda neat though, they are about .60g each. Would be fun to give out as party favors or something. You are all invited!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 14, 2014)

ha! that bee is cool, what did you use to make it?


----------



## blackforest (Feb 14, 2014)

R I U 

Honestly, where I've learned it all. Thanks C&E


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 14, 2014)

* You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to blackforest again. *

Fucking clever fucker you are.


----------



## blackforest (Feb 14, 2014)

Ooh shit, they are multiplying


----------



## Twitch (Feb 14, 2014)

those are bad ass and it adds a cool marketable aspect to them, 
honey oil honey bee very cool


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hopefully one of dem Honey Bees flies over and pollinates my rig.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 14, 2014)

those bees look hella cool


----------



## Twitch (Feb 14, 2014)

i want my LIKE button back, damn it RIU.


----------



## blackforest (Feb 14, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Hopefully one of dem Honey Bees flies over and pollinates my rig.


I got a few with your name on them SirDabs!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 14, 2014)

i hope we are all in the room together when it does pollinate your nail


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 15, 2014)

blackforest said:


> I got a few with your name on them SirDabs!


YeeeeeeEee!!!!




I'll have to keep at least one in-tact to keep as a beautiful piece of artwork, fuck they are incredible man.
* BRAVO!!!!!*


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 15, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> i want my LIKE button back, damn it RIU.


Sirdabsalot462 likes this


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 15, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> i hope we are all in the room together when it does pollinate your nail


^ this is inevitable.

Sirdabsalot462 likes this


----------



## Fadedawg (Feb 15, 2014)

blackforest said:


> Different perspective. I though it photographed well...
> 2 different kinds. The bee is my older run I've been consuming, was just playing around. Kinda neat though, they are about .60g each. Would be fun to give out as party favors or something. You are all invited!
> 
> View attachment 2994163


Hee, hee, hee............. Kool!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 25, 2014)

sir dabs, BF yall know of any places that test samples? i am planing on bring some of my wax up there


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 26, 2014)

blackforest said:


> Ooh shit, they are multiplying
> 
> View attachment 2994699


That is awesome! how did you mold those ?


----------



## Twitch (Feb 26, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> sir dabs, BF yall know of any places that test samples? i am planing on bring some of my wax up there


never mind found a place


----------



## steelheadguy (Feb 26, 2014)

I also want to know about the bees!


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> never mind found a place


check in with st dabs about the place. A good Handful of them are not legit. Good luck man! What are you testing?


----------



## Twitch (Feb 26, 2014)

i have some head band and critical kush wax i was going to have tested, figure why not this is the place i found http://www.cannlabs.com/


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 26, 2014)

^ you got the one and only I'd use.

Nice work.

I'm gonna be in the Hospital for a few days in early March.. 

But definitely hit me with a message when you arrive..

With the hip replacement I'll be out of work for 6 months..
I'll have plenty of time on my hands.


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 26, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> i have some head band and critical kush wax i was going to have tested, figure why not this is the place i found http://www.cannlabs.com/


That's who we are going to i believe Current lab Will not bash them but could not give mold/mildew/pesticide results.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 26, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> ^ you got the one and only I'd use.
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> ...


kick ass.. about the time not kick ass about the hip


----------



## arealmunson (Feb 27, 2014)

I can only seem to pull -25hg max. Im at 2400 elevation and have double checked all possible leakage areas, should i be happy with 25 or is there something more i can do? Im running a 3CFM 2 stage pump. Will shortening my vacuum pump hose help any?


----------



## VP#2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> ha! that bee is cool, what did you use to make it?


<3 you twitch.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLYING-BEE-Flexible-Silicone-Push-Mold-mould-Polymer-clay-Resin-food-wax-food-/220912357735?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336f671167


----------



## blackforest (Feb 27, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> i have some head band and critical kush wax i was going to have tested, figure why not this is the place i found http://www.cannlabs.com/


Hey Twitch, make sure you stop by black forest labs on your way through. I have all the latest testing equipment


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 1, 2014)

arealmunson said:


> I can only seem to pull -25hg max. Im at 2400 elevation and have double checked all possible leakage areas, should i be happy with 25 or is there something more i can do? Im running a 3CFM 2 stage pump. Will shortening my vacuum pump hose help any?



29.5 is all you can pull above sea level. Any gauge that reads more than that above 1000 feet is crap. I have been doing auto ac for years my shop is at 3000 ft. My robin air machine is very strong and thats all i get. Just my 2 cents-------mike


----------



## francy420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Man I haven't been to RIU in almost a year an a half. The concentrate makers look like they know whats going on over here. Been running my own stuff for about a year. Just working through a few issues. My complaint with bho is all the bashing of people just trying to learn. I was gonna say wow this is one of the nicest bho threads I have found, and then I got to like page 85-88. Though you guys keep it much more civil than other forums. Aren't we all supposed to help each others. Any of you guys polishing your extracts. I just started trying it out, and ran into 1 or 2 issues. Been blasting through glass tube (haven't got my SS yet) Then I take my butane cannabinoid solution and add ethanol at 2 part butane to 1 part ethanol. Evap butane at room temp. butane is gone when no more bubbles occur at room temp when stirred. Then to the freezer for winterization. 24-36 hrs later filter off into pyrex lined with parchment. Then to a warm, dark, dry spot to evap. "Thin film evaporation" 24-48 hrs later you are left with a runny oleoresin film. gather up, and into the chamber at 110 to purge rest of solvent, and, or water. here is where things got different for me. I usually make shatter at 95-110 deg in the chamber. This stuff at 110 just bubbles up and stays that way. 36 hrs in the chamber on 5 grams and no change. Still hasn't begun to smooth out. Anyone got any input to the matter. just concerned on removing all the ethanol. That shit aint good for the nervous system.


----------



## francy420 (Mar 1, 2014)

I mean page 185 to 188


----------



## Twitch (Mar 1, 2014)

francy420 said:


> I mean page 185 to 188


we have been known to get a little rowdy....

welcome back


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 1, 2014)

arealmunson said:


> I can only seem to pull -25hg max. Im at 2400 elevation and have double checked all possible leakage areas, should i be happy with 25 or is there something more i can do? Im running a 3CFM 2 stage pump. Will shortening my vacuum pump hose help any?


You are at full vac, or at least close...

Subtract approximately 1&#8221; of mercury for every 1000 ft of elevation...

I'm in Colorado..
Full vac is -22.5 at my location.

Hope this helps.
Happy Extracting!


----------



## Twitch (Mar 1, 2014)

blackforest said:


> Hey Twitch, make sure you stop by black forest labs on your way through. I have all the latest testing equipment


ill be in town on the 10 or 11th, all my shit is packed up sitting in a storage unit and my parent's garage lol, waiting to come up..


----------



## francy420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> we have been known to get a little rowdy....
> 
> welcome back


Lol thanks Twitch. Doing a small run tomorrow I will grab some pics, and show you guys what I am working with.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just picked up a QP of Catpiss to try this on, saw some big glass cones for a decent price @ my local smoke/glass shop.I have big bottles of butane in the shop but I didn't think about vacuum.I have a pump in La that will pull 28 In of Mercury but if a freakin shopvac will work I have a killer one.Sub'd....


----------



## MTNCHLD (Mar 2, 2014)

im wondering if anyone can direct me on the best way to purge wax that has been in block form for a few weeks now. it was done on a baking sheet and then just sorta folded over itself to make the block. so there are layers when you break a corner off to look at it. can i purge this and whats the best way to go about it? im hoping to get some comb in there but i need some direction please and thank you. i know i will lose a bit of weight but its just a bit to wet in the "crumble" and it flames up a bit, so theres gotta be butane in there.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 3, 2014)

what have you done to purge it thus far?


----------



## kreal88 (Mar 23, 2014)

hey guys, i'm a beginner to this process and found this thread really helpful. was wondering if anyone knew how long i am suppose to hold the purge for?? someone told me that if you hold it too long, it can ruin the product. i was told to vacuum purge until the product muffins completely and de vac. and continue to repeat that process


----------



## Kase (Mar 23, 2014)

There is no set time kreal, I've had stuff be done in as little as 12 hours and some that go days.


----------



## kreal88 (Mar 23, 2014)

i was wondering if you could tell me what i'm doing wrong. Last batch i had turned into permagoo and this stuff is turning out dark, more solid though. i make sure the material as clean as can be (no waterleafs/no steams) and i'm trying to stay with low temperatures but i seeem to be doing something wrong. HELP


----------



## Twitch (Mar 24, 2014)

do you have an ir gun to check your temps with


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 25, 2014)

kreal88 said:


> i was wondering if you could tell me what i'm doing wrong. Last batch i had turned into permagoo and this stuff is turning out dark, more solid though. i make sure the material as clean as can be (no waterleafs/no steams) and i'm trying to stay with low temperatures but i seeem to be doing something wrong. HELP


Sounds like too much heat. How are you providing and controlling it?


----------



## airmarkes (Mar 28, 2014)

Usually I don't ask questions because I know it's on me the effort to read and learn, however, I'd appreciate an answear since I'm about to harvest and running out of time... Its my first time on bho.. so.. follow me:
'Fresh product' is right after the harvest or right after the process of drying and curing as usual? 
then, do I freeze it before dumping on butane? do I freeze the butane can too? the container as well?.. 
ok.. couple of minutes on butane.. then filter it.. so far so good.. now.. after purging the butane in a 115-130F water bath..
(I dont have vaccum machine), what is the ratio between bho and alcohol(iso)?
Add alcohol, stir it a little, then Freeze for 48h.. Finally, purge again in 115-130F water till no bubbles and let it cool.. then gg?! thats it?! Thanks :]


----------



## Twitch (Mar 28, 2014)

fresh is not dried

i would dry it let it get bone dry
then pack your tube
freeze your tube with material in it over night alot of people freeze the cans as well
then after it has been frozen over night blast it 

and i would try to find ever clear if you can its polarity is better for winterizing and after you poured your everclear and bho mixed through a filter on to a pyrex you wont see bubbles like in the vac chamber, the best way is to put it at 110 to 115 with a gentle breeze over it and you might see some white water stuff, its just water wait for it to evaporate out. 

hope that helps


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 30, 2014)

airmarkes said:


> Usually I don't ask questions because I know it's on me the effort to read and learn, however, I'd appreciate an answear since I'm about to harvest and running out of time... Its my first time on bho.. so.. follow me:
> 'Fresh product' is right after the harvest or right after the process of drying and curing as usual?
> then, do I freeze it before dumping on butane? do I freeze the butane can too? the container as well?..
> ok.. couple of minutes on butane.. then filter it.. so far so good.. now.. after purging the butane in a 115-130F water bath..
> ...


Fresh product to me is straight from cutting and trimming, and we extract it fresh frozen. It produces a delightful aromatic extract, but you have to process a lot of material for the same amount of oil. 

It is lots faster and easier to remove about 75% of the water and extract at that point. It requires processing less material and the montoterpene content is still high.

It is easiest and fastest to dry the material to 10/15% moisture content and extract, but many of the monoterpenes leave with the water. For oral consumption, where you will decarboxylate later and lose most of the monoterpenes anyway, that is the most efficient.

When running fresh frozen, we break up before freezing in an air tight container, so as to not coat the trichomes with ice and also freeze the butane to 0F. 

About <10:1 ratio of oil to EtOH.


----------



## airmarkes (Mar 31, 2014)

Well.. Really nice information.. appreciate that..
Then, does it mean that fresh frozen bho wont have much THC since it's not decarboxylated?
Should I harvest and decarboxylate in the oven for 1 hour at 240ºF (as I read out there) to reach this 15% moisture you mentioned?
I mean, I dont want to w8 over a month to dry and cure as usual '-'..


----------



## goalie (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't had a lot of success using the methods that i tried so far in the 5 or 6 runs ive done, and was thinking of trying fear/olds tek from tokecity because ive been trying the same thing over and over and am having no luck, so i thought changing it up might work for me. Part of their method is oven for 20 minutes between purges - anyone else do this?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 31, 2014)

Completely strain dependent.. IMO..

I bought a toaster oven when I first started extracting for this purpose..
Don't use it for anything else though.

Man, I've purged so many micro runs with that thing...

I still use it, depending on the resin's viscosity level.

The toaster oven is much more efficient than your regular oven..
Also, your kitchen oven is probably like everybody 's... A bit dirty.

The T. Oven will provide heat from the top and bottom.
This* may* be your solution goalie. 

One more thing on the toaster.. Is able to go as low as possible..

&#8221; keep warm&#8221; setting should be 120° ish...but double check with your IR temp gun.
Once you find the sweet spot on the dial , mark it on the knob, so you know exactly where 120° is on the dial.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 31, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Once you find the sweet spot on the dial , mark it on the knob, so you know exactly where 120° is on the dial.


carve it into the dial...


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 1, 2014)

goalie give as much detail as you can on the whole process, plus starting material and put pics of the finished product if you can, throughout purging is cool too...

why do you feel it was unsatisfactory? And what are you looking for? (I read most of your posts but didn't really get a clear picture, just bad yield?)


----------



## goalie (Apr 1, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> goalie give as much detail as you can on the whole process, plus starting material and put pics of the finished product if you can, throughout purging is cool too... why do you feel it was unsatisfactory? And what are you looking for? (I read most of your posts but didn't really get a clear picture, just bad yield?)


 Ok i will use the last run i did as an example and include some pics that i took. The reason i feel it was unsatisfactory, is because when i had what i thought was "shatter" and dabbed it, it sizzled and crackled on my nail, and maybe im wrong, but i thought that this (at the time) meant that it was not properly purged, so i took this "shatter" and put it back on heat and vacuum, and it reacted and turned into a really waxy crumbly type consistency, was it underpurged still? I have no idea because im still trying to learn. Please note that on this run i attempted to vacuum RIGHT in the chamber, which turned out to make it much harder to scrape. Also using a round dish made me lose some im sure because i couldnt scrape it all. In future i either need something nonstick and safe to spray right onto, or i will have to go back to scraping onto parchment or nogoo pads. So i took this material, which was about 9 grams of some bubba kush iirc, and i let it get really dry just by leaving it out at room temp, and i broke it up and put it in the extraction tube and put it in the freezer along with a can of colibri london butane. After it got cold I sprayed the butane through the tube until what came out appeared clear, and i took the butane in pyrex and placed it into another pyrex with hot tap water to purge. When there was no longer any liquid moving around in the spray dish, i wiped the bottom and put it inside the vac chamber and vacced it, then when i couldnt remove it as one piece i scraped it with a razor blade and put it on a no goo sheet and continued to vac + heat it. No pic of the last state of waxy/crumbly sorry pics here - http://imgur.com/a/m0jxV


----------



## goalie (Apr 1, 2014)

wtf when i tried to edit that post it says ive been blocked!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmmm. Sry about that goalie. 


sounds like youwere close at the shatter stage. Most of the time, my shatter sizzles, so I will continue to vacuum heat purge till its waxy or grainy like.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 1, 2014)

@ goalie...
You blasted into the dish, and vac'd the same dish right?

If the oil was difficult to remove from the glass after the vac purge, it_ probably_ wasn't quite ready to collect... 

Also, when doing this tech (using a dish to blast into and placing the whole dish into the chamber) you want to let the dish come back to about room temp and settle..

Then I usually can use my dabber, and pry one side of the patty up and it always peels off in one piece..

Sticky oil is usually under or over purged..
The mysterious wonders of lady cannabis' essential oils.

Oh..the days and days of pulling my hair out trying to obtain purrrdy extracts...lol

It will come in due time, I promise..

I'm sure most all of us, had some very very frustrating extractions.
It just takes practice..

Buy a small tube and do a butt-load of 5-7 gram runs...perfect your tech on a small scale first..


----------



## goalie (Apr 9, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Completely strain dependent.. IMO..
> 
> I bought a toaster oven when I first started extracting for this purpose..
> Don't use it for anything else though.
> ...


Ya man, i hear you on that, and i actually dropped 200 bux on a convection toaster that said it could go as low as 120F but when i got it home even the 120F setting wouldnt go lower than 160... piece of shit! So i returned it.

Am on the hunt now for a toaster that can go low and control temps and keep stable (guessing convection)


----------



## goalie (Apr 9, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> @ goalie...
> You blasted into the dish, and vac'd the same dish right?
> 
> If the oil was difficult to remove from the glass after the vac purge, it_ probably_ wasn't quite ready to collect...
> ...


Correct, i blasted into a really small pyrex dish and put that dish right into the vac chamber.

I thought that maybe it wasnt ready to collect but i had this impression that it was never going to come off the pyrex cleanly without scraping it. Maybe i was just being hasty.

Dang you getting the patty up in one piece makes me want to try again lol!

If i wasn't going bald i'd be pulling my hair out now too bro, instead i just get frustrated and bitch! 

I'm not quitting, just need to slow down because this is gettnig really expensive buynig zips for 200 just to try to turn into oil then failing and wasting my material.

the tube i have from vapetool dot com is the smallest one they sell which is 3/4″x6″ and i can pack 14g of material in there. From what i understand only 7 in there would be a waste and not extract properly cuz of the big air space - so where can i get something for a small 5-7g run? that would be sweet.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 9, 2014)

goalie said:


> Correct, i blasted into a really small pyrex dish and put that dish right into the vac chamber.
> 
> I thought that maybe it wasnt ready to collect but i had this impression that it was never going to come off the pyrex cleanly without scraping it. Maybe i was just being hasty.
> 
> ...


First option (cheapest also)

Go to Bed Bath & Beyond and in the cooking section, they carry Stainless Steel Turkey Basters * SSTB*

Depending on how hard you pack...

I've done as little as 6 grams up to about 12-14..
*packed REALLY hard and right*

a perfect pack is about 8-9 grams.
Costs less than 10$

Or, my first extraction tube was a a glass tube with ¾” ID was about 25$ at the local HS.
^ I loved that tube,, I let some fucker borrow it and haven't seen it in a year.

Brown coffee filters and/or SS scrubbers can be used to fill empty space also.

Hope this helps bud.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 10, 2014)

so I couldn't locate the contributors thread. Kind of nervous . Getting all 4 wisdoms pulled @ age 24 .
thought this day would never come.
the scariest part is all the drugs they've prescribed me... I've had experience with oxy and ibprobin. But on very limited occasions.. Them things are hard on me.
soooo.. Just happened . I feel quite interesting , haven't hit the oxy yet . Hoping a medicinal med hells numb the pain rather than oxi and ib...

soooo many drugs. Them pharmacies must be rockin in the dough ..

wishe luck guys!


----------



## goalie (Apr 11, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> First option (cheapest also)
> 
> Go to Bed Bath & Beyond and in the cooking section, they carry Stainless Steel Turkey Basters * SSTB*
> 
> ...


Well first im going to check bed bath and beyond, thanks for this tip, hopefully our canadian ones have the same stainless steel turkey basters.

For the brown coffee filters to fill space, do they go at the end where you stick the butane tip and do you just squish em up in there? then put the material?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 12, 2014)

goalie said:


> Well first im going to check bed bath and beyond, thanks for this tip, hopefully our canadian ones have the same stainless steel turkey basters.
> 
> For the brown coffee filters to fill space, do they go at the end where you stick the butane tip and do you just squish em up in there? then put the material?


Pretty much brotha ...just wad them up and pack at the same density level you would for a regular run...works perfect.

First, make sure you buy the correct baster..
The one you want, looks exactly like a regular turkey baster, except it's stainless steel.

Do not buy the one that has a pump, looks like a GIANT syringe. This is not a baster.

The only reason I throw that warning out, it's because, I almost bought the wrong one, because if you have ever been there..

The place is huge with MANY items packed into small sections...

Also, buy your torch there .... It's the same exact torch as the Vector Nitro, but it's a creme brulee torch, only cost under 30$.

While the Nitro runs about 70$.

They have Silplats there also,(cooking version of the Oil Slick) but it's not rated for blasting at all, but works as a sub for Parchment.

They got bad ass hotplates too.. They carry the Nu-wave induction cook-top.
*controls temps VERY accurately at 100°,110.. 10° increments.

That place is for dabbers..
They just don't realize it..


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 12, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> so I couldn't locate the contributors thread. Kind of nervous . Getting all 4 wisdoms pulled @ age 24 .
> thought this day would never come.
> the scariest part is all the drugs they've prescribed me... I've had experience with oxy and ibprobin. But on very limited occasions.. Them things are hard on me.
> soooo.. Just happened . I feel quite interesting , haven't hit the oxy yet . Hoping a medicinal med hells numb the pain rather than oxi and ib...
> ...


Fuck bro, sorry to hear this.

Pain fucking sucks (particularly dental pain)..fuck that's some of the most miserable pains I've experienced, dental issues.

Do your best brotha...

Don't be afraid you will get” hooked” bro.. 

Just take it to relive your pain, and NOTHING else.

That's the problem with these drugs, doctors don't explain the nature of the drug and it's potential for SERIOUS addiction problems.

They simply write the script, and say..
” take every 4-6 hours” prn
” as needed for pain”

If the dangers of the drug were explained, more people would make a wiser decision on how they approach pain meds.

When the pain is overwhelming, take one and dab to sleep...this will break ” the chain” per se..

Don't suffer, while you got relief in a bottle, just use it wisely.

Hope you feel better bro!


----------



## goalie (Apr 12, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Pretty much brotha ...just wad them up and pack at the same density level you would for a regular run...works perfect.
> 
> First, make sure you buy the correct baster..
> The one you want, looks exactly like a regular turkey baster, except it's stainless steel.
> ...


HAhahahahahahahahahahaha. Dude that was awesome. I will check this induction cook top thing you are talkign about, and maybe if its not too pricey... also check out convection toasters hmm


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey guys, holy crap one root canal and I was in so much pain. I ended up getting a second 16count script of vicodin, had the work done on Monday and I still woke up in pain last night.

It's great how helpful everyone is being. It's the way that things are supposed to be with medicine and information as a whole.

I can tell you from experience that you don't want to lose that little injector adapter that comes with the SSTB from BB&B. I did lose mine and have to buy another kit (cheap) to get the adapter so I can use my tube. I only got one run out of mine before I lost the tube adapter.

I'm going to get another today and that will give me an additional tube. I guess I can pack them both with same type of ganja, maybe just pack one tighter than the other and blast them both see if I get the same yield percentage.

Which brings me to my only real problem and that's my yield is so freaking low. I'm stuck between the reality that my best yield so far is no more than 10%, I'm willing to accept that the strains I'm working with aren't going to give 20+ % return even for straight stick icky icky nuggs, but I can't/won't believe that 10% is max. Either I'm nowhere near reaching peak efficiency or I've been in Ak way to long and the medical strains you guys are using are several times more potent than our cream of the crop. I've been smoking 15+ years and the strain I grow now is the cat meow IMHO. I'm loading a couple of pics to PB although they don't do it justice. It's getting to a place where I need to achieve better efficiency, how do I do this?





[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG] 

Thanks for your opinions. I will keep you updated. Also I'm ball deep in my first ? scrog/sog I'll try to write up something on that relating to over water in Grodan cubes.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Apr 12, 2014)

Shit my photobucket links not working?


----------



## goalie (Apr 14, 2014)

goalie said:


> HAhahahahahahahahahahaha. Dude that was awesome. I will check this induction cook top thing you are talkign about, and maybe if its not too pricey... also check out convection toasters hmm


Well i went to BBB and found the stainless steel turkey baster... i bought it, but its basically the same size inside as my tube that fits 14g material, not real small for 7g like i was hoping! Couldnt find any induction cook tops tho


----------



## doubletake (Apr 16, 2014)

Y


Guzias1 said:


> and thennnn


have u been using this bad boy Guz?


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I did pretty happily. But unfortunately . I do not have a freezer big enough to fit this rig.. So I've ended reverting to just single tubes..
I prefer to freeze my material above all now, before blasting..

helps with older material.

this thing would be once again awesome if I had the freezer space..


----------



## pmpmstrb (May 5, 2014)

Thanks a ton! Just got my first batch to comb. Although it took a while to get things figured out. My temps are almost 10° higher for each step. My guess is my altitude. I'm at 5200ft. I know altitude affects full vac, but also looks like it affects at what temp things happen. Only question I have is when do I know its done? It weighs 8g now and started waxing about 8-9 hours ago. To me it looks fully waxed now, but how do you tell?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 5, 2014)

You will develop a natural instinct to when your product is finished pmpmstrb.

It will take some time, but you will get there.

Until then.
Visually, Honey comb can be deceptive, but you don't want it looking ” wet”... Greasy wet is okay.

But it should have a powerful aroma, you should be able to touch the Honeycomb, without it sticking to your fingers.

As with most solvent based extractions, a sticky texture is an indicator of under-purged or over-purged oil.

The flame test:
Not very accurate, but meh..
It will work.
Get some on a dabber and put some flame close to the oil...

It should melt instantly, and should not sparkle like the Sparklers on the 4th of July.

Post some pics.
Congratulations on your first Comb sesh.

Welcome to the C&E section.


----------



## Twitch (May 5, 2014)

^^^ what that dude said


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (May 5, 2014)

I'm sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I find myself being a selfish taker with RIU, I post for help, new interesting topics, or ways of doing things. However once " I get the hang of things" I disappear. 

I'll throw a few pics up later of my latest go around, however life is pretty good up here. I'm only using concentrates, and so are my closest friends. Mostly I've been doing weekly runs of broken bud chunks, between 25 and 30 grams a pop. Sometimes using my glass extractor to get all in one shot, other times dividing and conquering in SSTB runs of 7-10g. SSTB is nice cause I can really dial in the load and not worry about internal pressure. But the last time I ran my glass extractor(last night) yield looked good. Hard to judge because it's all new material. 

Running the SSTB with 7g of my super primo super dense "Caswell" I got 1.2g. 

Still using a toaster oven, BestValu Vac's was out of stock the size I wanted and now I'm determined not to get it broke off in my arse on the shipping so a slight delay there. 

I picked up 1lb 14oz last night of some pretty good trim. I think I should probably build that 2x4 grinder because this is a lot and I'm thinking it needs to be broken up a little. 

Thanks for all your help everybody. I'm really pleased with all the help and I know that I wouldn't be making anything close to the quality I am with out all the advise. The sample from CO and WA some friends brought back wasn't that much better than mine.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (May 5, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> so I couldn't locate the contributors thread. Kind of nervous . Getting all 4 wisdoms pulled @ age 24 .
> thought this day would never come.
> the scariest part is all the drugs they've prescribed me... I've had experience with oxy and ibprobin. But on very limited occasions.. Them things are hard on me.
> soooo.. Just happened . I feel quite interesting , haven't hit the oxy yet . Hoping a medicinal med hells numb the pain rather than oxi and ib...
> ...


Brother how's the recovery?

I'm fully healed finally, my three wisdom and a fourth on top same side were taking out recently and the followup pain was unreal. I had a root canal done the week before, and finally now my face is better than is has been in 15 years. 

To all you youngsters don't wait till mid 30's to get teeth fixed. Do this in your youth.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 5, 2014)

lol. woahh. ahhh. good news i guess? i like the last part about "better than it has been in 15 years"

im still not fully recovered. i got them pulled out almost 4 weeks ago now. although i can eat anything i choose to eat now. a lot of food still hurts, and or if i open my mouth too wide, it hurts.. recovery seems slow.. i kind of had no idea what i was getting into. i reallyyy hope the pain goes away, and i feel better.
for now, it still dont feel like its been worth it...
(p.s. my teeth were pretty big, looked like fully grown, and only two were extruded. )

the pain aint agonizing, just very very annoying, uncomfortable.. almost feels like if i open my mouth too wide, biggg pain will come.

do you remember about how long it took for all that dental work to finally be unnoticeable?

thanks for the kind words!!!

(pics or it didnt happen... )

top row, damned teeth, and heavenly soft food
2nd row, cat mansion, hugeee first artichoke
3rd, dat life.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (May 5, 2014)

Holy crap your teeth were jacked son. My wife had similar situation as yours, but mine was gravy compared to that. I'm already completely normal and it's only been 2.5 weeks. I think my pain was acute because I had two taken next to each other with only one tooth between. 

Duly noted about pics..


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (May 5, 2014)

Just got my Dab OTG vape pen in the mail. Took a little longer than I would have liked but it was worth the wait. I used the High Times 2014 Vape Pen review, chose the best overall pen. Haven't used it my but I like what I've seen so far.


----------



## Fadedawg (May 6, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> lol. woahh. ahhh. good news i guess? i like the last part about "better than it has been in 15 years"
> 
> im still not fully recovered. i got them pulled out almost 4 weeks ago now. although i can eat anything i choose to eat now. a lot of food still hurts, and or if i open my mouth too wide, it hurts.. recovery seems slow.. i kind of had no idea what i was getting into. i reallyyy hope the pain goes away, and i feel better.
> for now, it still dont feel like its been worth it...
> ...


Wowza bro, I can only imagine! Back in the hoary days of yore, I had both of my top wisdom teeth pulled at the same time by a heavy handed dentist and it put me up on my toe tips pacing the floor overnight, but mine weren't impacted like yours were. Clearly they had to remove some bone to get your four out.

Opiates didn't stop my pain, but opiates with some Thai stick got me through. Sending good thoughts!


----------



## nickelz419 (May 6, 2014)

Fadedawg said:


> Fresh product to me is straight from cutting and trimming, and we extract it fresh frozen. It produces a delightful aromatic extract, but you have to process a lot of material for the same amount of oil.
> 
> It is lots faster and easier to remove about 75% of the water and extract at that point. It requires processing less material and the montoterpene content is still high.
> 
> ...


I have some huge main colas fresh that I cut up and started to freeze 20 mins ago. I only cut buds off stem so they are still huge. I was going to food processor them once frozen. but I figured I might want to do some research. how small do you cut up your buds and what is the ratio of butane? I have about 90g wet and a extractor tube that fits about an oz. dry.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 6, 2014)

Fadedawg said:


> Wowza bro, I can only imagine! Back in the hoary days of yore, I had both of my top wisdom teeth pulled at the same time by a heavy handed dentist and it put me up on my toe tips pacing the floor overnight, but mine weren't impacted like yours were. Clearly they had to remove some bone to get your four out.
> 
> Opiates didn't stop my pain, but opiates with some Thai stick got me through. Sending good thoughts!


thanks fade. 3 of my teeth were cleanly removed(fully intact), and one looked like it reallyyy had TOUGH time coming out.

i was actually able to brush most of my mouth this morning :]

things looking good :]



nickelz419 said:


> I have some huge main colas fresh that I cut up and started to freeze 20 mins ago. I only cut buds off stem so they are still huge. I was going to food processor them once frozen. but I figured I might want to do some research. how small do you cut up your buds and what is the ratio of butane? I have about 90g wet and a extractor tube that fits about an oz. dry.



good question, fresh buds are hard to really fully break down..

in my past, i have taken trimming scissors, and just cut away and away from the bottom of the bud up, acting as if each snip is for a joint im about to roll..

pain staking, yes..

but the more you break that bud up, the more resin you'll collect..

you could always, do your best at breaking it up, blast it once, let it dry, unpack your tube, grind the material, re pack, and blast again..

i pack roughly 2 oz into one tube, and use 1-2 cans.


*these babies keep me going :]






dots:
red- Fire OG
purple- Platinum Bubba Kush
blue- Candyland
green- XJ-13*


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (May 6, 2014)

Ok brother what's with the easter eggs?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 6, 2014)

check it now , had to label it


----------



## nickelz419 (May 6, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> thanks fade. 3 of my teeth were cleanly removed(fully intact), and one looked like it reallyyy had TOUGH time coming out.
> 
> i was actually able to brush most of my mouth this morning :]
> 
> ...


un pack and regrind? wow. that just sounds dumb.lol


----------



## nickelz419 (May 6, 2014)

well. I guess ill have some experience now. lol I froze the huge buds and food processed them. just had to scrape the inside. and now im re freezing the extractor and will be blasting in a couple hours. ill post my weight after


----------



## Guzias1 (May 6, 2014)

nickelz419 said:


> un pack and regrind? wow. that just sounds dumb.lol



if running straight buds first run ( no grind) 

yes. un pack, grind, re pack.. 

i say so, because when blasting whole nugs, you miss a lot of the good stuff. butane has got to hit the trichome to catch it.. 

butane dont penetrate dense nugs..

dont sound stupid when you double your yield..


----------



## nickelz419 (May 6, 2014)

sound like I did after my 5th run... thinking its ok to reblast weed.... that's a waste of time and butane. just do it right the first time. which is have it finely ground, colder the better, and have 3 secs on 3 secs off when using butane. and I started to get nothing on my second blasts....well basicly nothing. would get about .2 out of the second blast from an oz. which imo is not worth the butane so I just feed the weed to my worms


----------



## nickelz419 (May 6, 2014)

well I had about 85grams fresh frozen then finely grinded. and blasted. I was thinking 20% of 85g would be the dry weight would be about 17 grams dry. and of this strain I expect about 19% return. so 19% of 17g is 3.23....and I got 3.3.... I refroze and will reblast when my next box of puretane comes on Friday and will post to see if anything was left.


----------



## francy420 (May 6, 2014)

I am also not a fan of the double blast. Just not quite as good in the end. B ut when I winterize which is nearly every run I do a double blast because I am gonna filter most that poo out anyhow. I agree though I have gotten as little as .24 off of the second blast of 48 grams. Not worth my effort or butane. but we all do things differently.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 6, 2014)

nickelz419 said:


> well I had about 85grams fresh frozen then finely grinded. and blasted. I was thinking 20% of 85g would be the dry weight would be about 17 grams dry. and of this strain I expect about 19% return. so 19% of 17g is 3.23....and I got 3.3.... I refroze and will reblast when my next box of puretane comes on Friday and will post to see if anything was left.



ahh, you see, you already blasted food processed weed. i wouldnt blast it again. unless you reallyyyy like the strain.. 

i agree with francy on the double blast and winterize part. double blasting picks up a grip load of other stuff..


----------



## nickelz419 (May 6, 2014)

does anyone know how much a lb of killer wax would go for on the west coast?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 6, 2014)

$.05centssents


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2014)

nickelz419 said:


> does anyone know how much a lb of killer wax would go for on the west coast?


Probably less then it does on the west coast actually. I'm not far east coast, but I am far from the west coast. Around here the best waxes and shatters still only pull $50 a gram. There isn't usually lots of variety though. Its all about the local market though. You might be able to find a place on the east with a better oil market.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (May 27, 2014)

What's up I need to go buy the mesh and build a nug buster. A friend of mine had something come up now we have poundage of nugs and a 3'x3' box of nug/trim. The DIY Nug Buster looks simple enough but anyone ran into any pitfalls that I can avoid?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 27, 2014)

you talking about my wood nug buster????

shit works fantastic. Kicking strong for over a year now.

construct it around above, around your collection bin.

tools items needed:

2x4s
mesh
wood screws.
wire cutters for mesh.

collection bin:
cement mixing tray, lined with black trash bag to collect busted nugs.

I love my buster.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (May 27, 2014)

Yea I assume that's the one. I saw it on SkunkPharm, what do you mean construct it around above. around? Pics? 

Make it the size of the tray or just make sure it fits in the tray?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 27, 2014)

I'll post pics by tomorrow, getting back from vacation.

you can try and search for it in this thread as well.

I think you search "bug buster"


----------



## Guzias1 (May 27, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bho-with-vacuum-oil-wax-tutorial.624465/page-15#post-8892965


----------



## Guzias1 (May 27, 2014)

search this thread for " breaker"


----------



## JointOperation (Jun 5, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> First option (cheapest also)
> 
> Go to Bed Bath & Beyond and in the cooking section, they carry Stainless Steel Turkey Basters * SSTB*
> 
> ...



really man? 8-9 grams? did u cut the turkey baster at all? im fitting 14-20 grams with no issues.. grinded up of coarse.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 5, 2014)

buckner funel negative 30 and its cake after that


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 5, 2014)

havent used a turky baster in a whileee. maybe sir dabs knows the good tube pack ratio for a turky baster :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 5, 2014)

thump easy said:


> buckner funel negative 30 and its cake after that


what are you talking about?? please explain


----------



## thump easy (Jun 6, 2014)

you should look on youtube they got a great totorial of the buchner funnel


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 6, 2014)

I know of its use. What were you implying though?


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## JointOperation (Jun 9, 2014)

i get about 14-22 grams into a turkey baster.. i use em for nug usually. so i can check yield %s before packing my 90-150gram tubes depending on nug or trim an grinded or not..


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 10, 2014)

AlaskaHashMan said:


> Yea I assume that's the one. I saw it on SkunkPharm, what do you mean construct it around above. around? Pics?
> 
> Make it the size of the tray or just make sure it fits in the tray?


I got the Skunk Pharm Research design idea from Guzias. Ah recognizes a good idea when I sees one! 

In practice, I notice that the brothers and sisters using it, usually end up using leather gloves to scrub the nugs through the lower trough, instead of the slide.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 22, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> 375 gram bud run may be just a bit much for a 5 gallon chamber  the muffin was riding the edges the whole way up. Finally stopped rising an inch from the top lol.
> My progress so far:View attachment 2865853View attachment 2865854View attachment 2865855View attachment 2865856View attachment 2865857View attachment 2865858View attachment 2865859View attachment 2865860View attachment 2865861View attachment 2865862View attachment 2865863View attachment 2865864View attachment 2865865View attachment 2865866View attachment 2865867


How much oil was this and how long until it waxed

That is massive my friend haha!


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jun 22, 2014)

Got the wire, just need to make my nug buster. I ordered eight cases of tane from Sunshine lighter supply, not much of a website but it seems legit so far and i'm able to get my tane for 2.50 a can. with shipping i'm at 365 for 96 cans.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 19, 2015)

This needs to be stuck I am tired of having to dig to find it when some one wants the run down on blasting.


----------



## newest user (Mar 20, 2015)

wow sad to see this thread dead.... I was the third poster in it too. I remember the day it was born. C&E has sure went downhill the last few months....


----------



## lmoore2680 (Mar 21, 2015)

All riu is

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Twitch (Aug 11, 2015)

@bez420 here it is


@sunni can we please get this stuck, along with oakley's iso extract thread?


----------



## smink13 (Aug 11, 2015)

Twitch I don't see the link you were trying to post. Can anyone point me to the best how to. I have read so many methods and tried so many my brain hurts. I read a lot of the posts and you guys seem to know what's up so if anyone can point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it. 

Twitch, I saw you said you had an extract company. I'd love it if you could point me to some info or maybe a link to where you probably have mentioned your method for the 10,000th time  

Even though the thread isn't as active, there are a lot of us that don't post a lot, that learn a great deal so thanks guys for all the great info so far!


----------



## Twitch (Aug 11, 2015)

this is the link, this is the thread Guzias started back when I started mine but mine fizzled out and my method has changed a little since then, but the basics are all here, there is some mindless banter, but some good info in here none the less.


----------



## matthend (Aug 12, 2015)

Agree that this was one of the most informative threads for me. LOTS of great info in these 1984 posts


----------



## smink13 (Aug 30, 2015)

I finally read all 100 pages...

What a wild ride.

Learned loads, will be posting a lot soon. Thanks twitch for all your help also!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2015)

i dont even remember most of this thread. but anyone who reads the whole thing gets a +rep from me

hope you have bounties of gooey gold


----------



## smink13 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah my gf hated me for about a week every night cuz I had reading to do!!

I'm about to put in my order for a 3 gal chamber to get me started from bestvaluevac.com 

Hoping to make some slabs of some delish shatter! (All my patients want shatter for some reason)

What tech is everyone running these days?! I'm sure everyone has graduated to far greater things!


----------



## Twitch (Aug 31, 2015)

our own variations but all the base stuff is the same, good in good out and cold temps are key.


----------



## Pbard1 (Dec 21, 2015)

New member here. Linked from icmag forums. Still wading thru the totality of all posts on this thread. Been extracting for a number of years. Started with Thai Products Iso II back in the day. Open blasted a few years back using a Bimba 1" x 30" SS air cylinder. Now running a bi-flow Transforminator variant. 
I look forward to following forums here and hope to have useful info to add.


----------



## Drrishi (Jan 5, 2016)

I have been making BHO for about a year now. l always had problems with the purge. My BHO would always start turning into wax around the edges before it had to chance to purge properly. This gave me an unstable product.

My setup is a Best Value Vacs chamber on a griddle. The griddle is a cheap one so does not hold a constant temp, this was causing my BHO to heat up and cool down too often. I tried using a water bath (so chamber in the water bath, water bath on the griddle) but this was not ideal. I now use a dish filled with fine sand. This sits on the griddle and allows me to set a very constant temperature. Now I can purge my BHO for 24 hours or more and I get a very stable (and beautiful looking) product. I use an infrared temperature meter to check the temp of the sand and the chamber. When I let off the vacuum from time to time I check the temp of the oil itself. I try to keep it around 110 but I think this is strain dependent.


----------



## jblegaliza (Jan 11, 2016)

some of my extractions.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 11, 2016)

Stuff looks tits


----------



## jblegaliza (Jan 12, 2016)

Do not speak English, I translate by google, but I can communicate hehe



Bublonichronic said:


> Stuff looks tits



Good morning crew , which would be TITS?


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 12, 2016)

lol where you from man


----------



## jblegaliza (Jan 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lol where you from man


Fron Brazil


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 12, 2016)

tits are boobs. in this case saying something looks tits means something looks really nice. like boobs are really nice.


----------



## jblegaliza (Jan 12, 2016)

R&RHashman said:


> tits are boobs. in this case saying something looks tits means something looks really nice. like boobs are really nice.


 
The lack of knowing how to speak disrupts but does not prevent communication, follow learning , thanks for the help in comprehension , tkhanks google  kkkkkk


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 12, 2016)

jblegaliza said:


> Do not speak English, I translate by google, but I can communicate hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your English is better than my Portuguese brother, especially when it comes to American slang, in which tits references a woman's breast (tits, rack, wamas, boobs, cleavage, knockers, mammaries, jugs, nips, ................etc), which we consider to be among the very best of things. We also think about them a lot, to have so many fond nicknames for them.

PS: Purdy extract!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes they are right, tits is a _good _thing


----------



## jblegaliza (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello good night shift, follows more some of my experiences, thank you all for your help 

hug


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 12, 2016)

looking very good man! how do/did they taste ?


----------



## gutterbox (Jan 13, 2016)

great tutorial bro


----------



## jblegaliza (Jan 13, 2016)

R&RHashman said:


> looking very good man! how do/did they taste ?





gutterbox said:


> great tutorial bro


Good afternoon everyone were good, talcum smell, sweet floral taste, very good, strong wave too as well, heavy.
36g extracts yielded 5.2g used gas r600, purged for approximately 19 hours at 34 degrees celcius


----------



## MissKoryg (Mar 11, 2016)

Any idea on how to get lighter bho it keeps coming out super dark..... Help please lol


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 12, 2016)

To name a few:

Fresher material. Some constituents like anthrocyanin pigments darken as they age.
Early harvest. Clear trichomes produce a lighter extract than do amber trichomes.
Sativas typically lighter than Indicas
Higher ratio of Propane to Butane to limit longer chain molecules.
Sub zero extractions to limit longer chain molecules
Flood rather than soak.
Recover to high vacuum so as to produce cotton candy, which purges the raw oleoresin in bubble thin films.
Fast short final purge in vac oven in a thin film at <115F at -29.5" Hg, so as to not caramelize plant sugars


----------



## TheBronze (Apr 9, 2016)

Great tutorial man thanks, set me on my way! Does anyone know whether if you mess the product up, can you go ahead and re-blast it and try and do the process again. Will that work ?


----------



## keith605 (Jul 9, 2016)

Guzias1 said:


> i would love to say good bye to my vacuum mason jar collection


could you give some pointers on setting up a mason jar vac chamber?


----------



## 541Crumble420 (Nov 30, 2016)

Twitch said:


> yea its not going to hold its vac and yea just keep doing it longer


What can I be doing wrong with my oil I can't get it to turn to crumble I usually vac purge it for about 24to48 hours at 90 on a electronic heat pad that sticks to my chamber then I would turn up the heat to 140 until my oil turned to crumble but now some how it will turn to buttery wax then right back to wax is the temp not to high ?


----------



## jblegaliza (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Fl_twistinstank (Nov 7, 2017)

541Crumble420 said:


> What can I be doing wrong with my oil I can't get it to turn to crumble I usually vac purge it for about 24to48 hours at 90 on a electronic heat pad that sticks to my chamber then I would turn up the heat to 140 until my oil turned to crumble but now some how it will turn to buttery wax then right back to wax is the temp not to high ?


After it's finished put it in a glass container/short cup(you can get them at bed bath and beyond by the glass pie dishes) put the container on a pancake griddle on the lowest setting for 2 to 3 days. Whip the oil every few hours and you'll get crumble. The longer you do this and the more you whip the more it turns to honey comb. Don't do this until you have fully purged your oil. Btw not trying to bash OP or talk shit but this tek is super out dated and unsafe. Look into a closed loop system and read up on distilling your butane before your run. Also please don't spray oil onto parchment or wax paper. This has been proven to be harmful. The silicon in the parchment paper leaches into the oil from the solvent sitting in it. Use glass.


----------



## Fadedawg (Nov 8, 2017)

541Crumble420 said:


> What can I be doing wrong with my oil I can't get it to turn to crumble I usually vac purge it for about 24to48 hours at 90 on a electronic heat pad that sticks to my chamber then I would turn up the heat to 140 until my oil turned to crumble but now some how it will turn to buttery wax then right back to wax is the temp not to high ?


When we want to turn shatter to crumble, after it is solvent bubble free at 115F and 10,000 microns/-29.5" Hg, we stir it to make it uniform, and then turn the temperature down to about 95F and continue to pump at 10,000 microns/-29.5" Hg.

Crumble is created when cannabinoid crystals precipitate out and granules of other material conglomerate around them. They precipitate out as a function of available points of nucleation to grow from, and a reduction in the solvents present to keep them in solution. 

Those solvents include not only the solvent used to extract it, but terpenes that also act as solvents, because they are all alcohols, ethers, keytones, aldehydes, and esters.

The reason crumble is so aromatic, even with less terpenes, is that it exposes so much more surface area from which the terpene molecules can escape from.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jun 23, 2019)

Newbie wax maker here.

So I've been blasting for a few years without purging the correct way. Decided to grab a vac and chamber the other day.



I was itching to try it out so I did a small run today, evaporated off the butane, then put the oil in the chamber. No heat. 

Turned on the vacuum which made the muffin. Left vacuum on for 5 mins. Released vacuum.

Put chamber on heating pad (low setting) to melt the oil. Approx 20 mins. 

No muffin pic, but here it is after the muffin and being heated up.




So after the oil melted somewhat, I continued on low heat with full vac for about 3 hours. 

For some reason I was going to fold it on to itself ................ and it crumbled. I stopped and here it is.

Result:



 

It smells nice and smokes great. 

What happened?
Too much heat? Not enough? Too soon? Too late?
Did I not melt the oil enough after the muffin?
Was the initial 5 min vacuum for/on the muffin too long? (It muffin-ed immediately btw)

Did this guy do something right?

Not even sure what I was looking for. My next goal will simply be to make a single pc of something pretty. lol
Did not know the temp of the oil, chamber, or heating pad. 

I didn't read through the whole thread. Saving it for an up and coming camping trip. 

Thanks for any and all tips or tricks.

Later gator


----------



## Fawkes420 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi.
Gonna try BHO and i have this vac chamber with this pressure meter.
Would this be sufficent to make good vac purge?


----------



## Bigbruce420 (Aug 18, 2019)

So much amazing info. I dont like having to scrap honey oil off the glass, so from now on I'm doing this to make parchment paper trays and then place those in disposable oven trays


----------



## Fadedawg (Aug 19, 2019)

Fawkes420 said:


> Hi.
> Gonna try BHO and i have this vac chamber with this pressure meter.
> Would this be sufficent to make good vac purge?


It only measures the purge, not control it, but you need a meter calibrated in inches of Hg, or in microns to see what is happening. Just 0.5 inches/Hg makes a big difference.


----------

